#ubuntu-br 2011-04-25
<sandrossv> marcus_: servidor a maioria é linux
<illuminarch> ZNC: não estou estressado.
<sandrossv> não necessariamente ubuntu
<ZNC> marcus_: livres, e alguns pagos
<illuminarch> :)
<zer0ne> marcus_: red hat
<marcus_> o ubuntu server nao tem interface grafica é tudo na mao?
<ZNC> zer0ne: vale cada centavo :D
<marcus_> red hat é pago né?
<illuminarch> marcus_ sim
<zer0ne> aham mas como o ZNC disse
<marcus_> esse red hat é mesmo bom ?
<zer0ne> vale cada centavo
<marcus_> oq faz de um server como ubuntu ou red hat ser bom ou nao?
<illuminarch> marcus_ o red hat é bom demais rsrsrs pelo que li o fedora é o laboratório do red hat.
<edvaldoscruz> boa noite pessoal
<sandrossv> marcus_: estabilidade, eu acho
<edvaldoscruz> uma perguntinha fácil, para quem possa me respoder
<marcus_> existe por exemplo algum perfil da empresa q defina qual é o OS mais apropriado pra ela ou vc define um q gosta e instala em todas?
<illuminarch> marcus_ existem vários fatores como gerenciamento da rede e outros fatores, vai depender do tipo de servidor que voce vai usar.
<Giverny> red hat
<edvaldoscruz> se eu atualiar o Ubuntu 10.10 para a versão 11.04 hoje, no dia ou apos  o lançamento
<Giverny> é basicamente o suporte
<illuminarch> seja ele de arquivos, ou hospedagem como http ou ftp
<Giverny> e estabilidade
<Giverny> CentOS e Fedora
<Giverny> mas sou mais o CentOS do que Fedora
<edvaldoscruz> ao atualizar, ficará  normal ou terei que deinstalar esse  de hoje?
<illuminarch> eu particularmente gosto muito do debian por ser gratuito...mas quem quer pagar o rh é uma boa pedida
<marcus_> o servidor de dados vai ser difernte do servidor de acesso internet...me corrijam ...mas é q vejo os guris falanso de server só pra dados..e outro só pra internet e etc...
<tecnovirtua> Boa noite
<marcus_> porq nao fazer tudo dentro de um só?
<Giverny> illuminarch sem dúvidas o debian é melhor que os 2
<marcus_> o ubuntu é um bom server pra grande empresa?
<Giverny> marcus_ não
<tecnovirtua> estou tendo problema bind
<illuminarch> marcus_ particularmente nao vejo o ubuntu como servidor apenas como desktop.
<tecnovirtua> alguém pode me ajudar ?
<marcus_> um servidor gerencia tudo? desde acesso internet..troca de arquivos...emails corporativos e banco de dados?
<illuminarch> sim
<marcus_> quando vc instala ele ja te da essas possibilidades todas?
<marcus_> porq o ubuntu nao eh um bom server?
<illuminarch> depois voce pode buscar no google voce pode achar todos os tipos de servidores
<marcus_> vou sim..
<marcus_> mas poder perguntar é melhor doq ler ...nao da pra perguntar pro artigo
<sandrossv> edvaldoscruz: acho q ele instala por cima
<illuminarch> porque existem bugs que demoram pra ser corrigidos, um bom servidor é aquele que nao apresenta problemas ou travamentos.
<edvaldoscruz> então vou instalar
<edvaldoscruz> essa era minha dúvida
<edvaldoscruz> obrigado
<Giverny> marcus_ gerencia + não é aconselhável
<illuminarch> o debian por exemplo o foco deles é um sistema que nao trave e que nao tenha bugs e se tiver sejam reportados e corridos,  o foco do ubuntu é mais desktop
<illuminarch> e tornar o uso do linux mais facil
<Giverny> o debian preza pela qualidade dos pacotes
<Giverny> junto ao kernel
<illuminarch> cada distro possui um foco...dai basta apenas pesquisar...
<Giverny> estabilidade acima de tudo
<illuminarch> e ver qual a melhor.
<sandrossv> uma vez vi uma camiseta q dizi: I run a archlinux server
<sandrossv> lol
<Giverny> o ubuntu não
<Ricardo__> se bem q o debian no desktop anda ótimo tb
<Giverny> sandrossv não é bom o arch pra server
<Giverny> sandrossv muita atualização
<illuminarch> sandrossv: tem até camisa da tela azul do windows srsrs
<sandrossv> tecnovirtua: qual o problema ?
<sandrossv> Giverny: really ?
<Giverny> sim
<sandrossv> -.-
<Giverny> mas pra desktop é o melhor
<marcus_> pow..quanta coisa
<Giverny> se quer um server bom mesmo
<Giverny> FreeBSD
<Giverny> NetBSD
<Giverny> :D
<Giverny> Solaris
<Giverny> com ipfw
<Giverny> ipfw > iptables
<zer0ne> posso estar errado mas não creio que o ubuntu servidor tenha como foco o corporativismo como o red hat
<illuminarch> Giverny: se poder leva o pessoal pra conversar sobre isso no off....o log vai ta na net amanha e o andre vai conferir :)
<tecnovirtua> sandrossv, meu bin, n esta resolvendo alguns endereços
<Giverny> illuminarch nem sei pra que tem off-topic ninguém vai pra lá
<marcus_> tinha pensado em certificar freeBSD
<marcus_> mas é desumano alem de caro..
<illuminarch> mas é regra...é melhor...to indo pra la...
<marcus_> e nao sei se estudando ou entrando no curso de redes..terei base pra tal certificaçao...vou dar um passo de cada vez
<Giverny> marcus_ tem sim
<marcus_> alem doq freeBSD só tem certificaçao em BH
<Giverny> marcus_ tem base sim
<marcus_> tomara giverny
<sandrossv> tecnovirtua: qual o erro ?
<Giverny> marcus_ curso de redes tem sistema operacional como matéria
<Giverny> marcus_ e tem até linux
<Giverny> marcus_ é profissionalizante
<Giverny> marcus_ #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Giverny> se quiser discutir
<sandrossv> tirei 8,8 na prova de SO
<sandrossv> :)
<illuminarch> o canal é ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<illuminarch> ja to la pessoal
<illuminarch> esperando voces
<illuminarch> flw
<sandrossv> ui
<Thls> Giverny curso de 2 anos?
<Giverny> e meio
<Thls> isso
<Thls> :)
<tecnovirtua> sandrossv, não estar resolvendo alguns endereços externo
<tecnovirtua> por exemplo uol.com.br
<Thls> sandrossv linux ou windows?
<sandrossv> antes de mais nada, eu nao sei usar bind, mas vamos la
<marcus_> Giverny vc fez redes?
<Thls> pq redes tem os 2
<Giverny> redes tem os 2
<sandrossv> Thls: ?
<Thls> acho que uma parte do semestre um e outra parte outro
<marcus_> o curso q vo fazer é de 2 anos e meio ou 3 anos..nao tenho certeza agora
<Giverny> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Giverny> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Giverny> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Giverny> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<marcus_> o importante é começar
<sandrossv> Giverny: sem flood!
<sandrossv> xD
<Giverny> entra logo
<Giverny> ehauh
<marcus_> espero tbm poder aprender mais pra poder conhecer melhor o ubuntu
<sandrossv> tecnovirtua: quando vc roda o comando ele retorna algum erro ?
<marcus_> de uma maneiramais técnica
<tecnovirtua> sandrossv,
<tecnovirtua> ta levantando normal
<sandrossv> tecnovirtua: guenta ae q vo da uma lida
<diegotiller> alguem pode me ajudar
<diegotiller> quero reverter um arquivo que tornei exe
<diegotiller> tem alguem ai
<sandrossv> diegotiller: ?
<sandrossv> como assi cara ?
<sandrossv> assim*
<diegotiller> vou repetir os comandos
<sandrossv> quer descompilar ?
<diegotiller> chmod +x /etc/rc.d/rc.ip_forward
<diegotiller> /etc/rc.d/rc.ip_forward start
<diegotiller> vi /etc/rc.d/rc.firewall (vai abrir o editor, insira as linhas)
<diegotiller> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/24 -p tcp -j MASQUERADE
<diegotiller> pressione ESC em seguida digite :wq! e pressione ENTER
<diegotiller> chmod +x /etc/rc.d/rc.firewall
<diegotiller> /etc/rc.d/rc.firewall
<diegotiller> quero reverter isso
<sandrossv> diegotiller: não faça isso
<sandrossv> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<diegotiller> como assim
<diegotiller> pode colaraki nao
<diegotiller> colar aki*
<sandrossv> diegotiller: mais de 3 linhas nao
<diegotiller> a ta desculpa
<diegotiller> nao sabia
<sandrossv> diegotiller: pra reverter faz chmod -x
<sandrossv> eu acho
<diegotiller> so repetir
<diegotiller> etrocar pelo -x
<Ricardo__> ou vai pelo nautilus
<diegotiller> e rebootar a maquina
<Ricardo__> e desmarca a opcao tornar executavel
<sandrossv> diegotiller: sim
<sandrossv> diegotiller: o jeito do Ricardo__ tbm da
<sandrossv> só q vai ter q iniciar o nautilus como root eu acho
<Ricardo__> é tem q ser root
<Ricardo__> ou nao
<Ricardo__> nem lembro
<diegotiller> essa linha /etc/rc.d/rc.ip_forward start
<diegotiller> naum vou prescisar de mexer
<diegotiller> ?
<sandrossv> diegotiller: se vai reiniciar, não
<diegotiller> vlw
<diegotiller> criei um vpn daki para o rio de janeiro
<sandrossv> Ricardo__: precisa pq é arquivo do /etc
<diegotiller> mais o pc que ta atrax do linux so encherga o tunel
<diegotiller> nao enxerga a net
<diegotiller> rs
<Ricardo__> aha
<diegotiller> lano rio tacerto mais aki ta mo osso
<diegotiller> ja tenteidetudo
<diegotiller> coloquei dns do google
<diegotiller> dns do meu provedor
<diegotiller> naum navega por nada
<diegotiller> vo rebootar
<xGrind> alguem sabe como coloco o windows xp no virtualbox? o.O
<Ricardo__> simples
<Ricardo__> so instalar
<Ricardo__> pergunta trivial
<sandrossv> xGrind: o windows ta numa iso ?
<xGrind> se fosse simples, nao estaria perguntando ;D
<Ricardo__> so ter a iso
<Ricardo__> e configurar o programa
<xGrind> sandrossv; nao esta. por isso queria saber como instalar
<Ricardo__> roda do cd entao
<sandrossv> entao é mais facil
<virtu> ahh fiz um sandubas agora de por muito cozinheiro no chao
<virtu> =P
<xGrind> ta no cd
<Ricardo__> so config la no virtualbox
<xGrind> vo da uma olhada
<Ricardo__> pra usar unidade hospedeira
<Ricardo__> o proprio drive
<Ricardo__> ou faz a iso
<Ricardo__> é rapidinho tb
<Ricardo__> melhor q ficar usando cd
<Ricardo__> bem mais rapido
<xGrind> mas como vou fazer a iso?
<Ricardo__> com o k3b
<xGrind> xfburn nao da nao? :D
<sandrossv> acho q é dd if=/dev/sd[x] of=windows_xp.iso
<Ricardo__> o sandrossv q manja mais ja deu o comando
<Ricardo__> hehe
<sandrossv> opa
<sandrossv> cdrom, eh /dev/sr0 eu acho
<xGrind> pelo devede deve dar
<Ricardo__> brasero
<Ricardo__> rola
<xGrind> vo testa pelo brasero entao ;D
<sandrossv> xGrind: quer fazer com duas linhas de comando ?
<sandrossv> xD
<xGrind> nao kero ficar reiniciando toda hr, só pra usar webcam no msn :D
<diegotiller> nemdeu certo chmod -x
<sandrossv> hmm
<Ricardo__> brasero se tiver padrao ja mata a charada
<sandrossv> diegotiller: vc removeu as linhas do rc.firewall ?
<Ricardo__> vo pro banho
<sandrossv> Ricardo__: lava bem lavadinho
<sandrossv> oO
<diegotiller> sandrossv: poxa como reverto essa linha chmod +x /etc/rc.d/rc.ip_forward
<diegotiller> /etc/rc.d/rc.ip_forward star
<sandrossv>                      chmod +x /etc/rc.d/rc.ip_forward
<diegotiller> quero reverter isso
<sandrossv> chmod -x /etc/rc.d/rc.ip_forward
<sandrossv> /etc/rc.d/rc.ip_forward stop
<Ricardo__> sandrossv, ehaheaha
<diegotiller> sandrossv: e essa chmod +x /etc/rc.d/rc.firewall
<diegotiller> /etc/rc.d/rc.firewall
<sandrossv> diegotiller: troca +x por -x
<sandrossv> diegotiller: e tira aquelas linhas do rc.firewall
<diegotiller> ja fiz
<diegotiller> nao deu certo
<diegotiller> a rede funciona so ate o linux
<sandrossv> diegotiller: então talvez o linux esteja bloqueando
<xGrind> vamo ve se vai :D
<diegotiller> vc tem ideia de como fasso pra voltar oq era sandrossv
<diegotiller> sandrossv: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<diegotiller> essalinha na inicializacao influencia
<diegotiller> sandrossv: bom vou voltar a quebrar a cabea obrigado
<carlos_> boa noite
<carlos_> porque foi descontinuada a versao do ubuntu 8.10
<carlos_> que é que decidiu que assim é melhor
<carlos_> nao existe um canal direto pra reclamaçoes
<tiagoscd> carlos_, boa noite
<tiagoscd> faz parte do ciclo do Ubuntu, que lança uma nova versão a cada seis meses
<carlos_> mas teriam que ter ainda programas disponiveis
<carlos_> nada funciona no meu
<carlos_> nao consigo baixar nada
<carlos_> exemplo o vlc
<tiagoscd> o ciclo de suporte do 8.10 termina no dia 30, mas os repositórios continuarão funcionando normalmente
<tiagoscd> a única mudança é que não serão mais disponibilizadas atualizações para os aplicativos
<carlos_> aki nada funciona, tento baixar pelo synaptic mas dá erro de conexão
<carlos_> e minha conexao tá otima
<carlos_> vou ter q instalar outra versao, nao gostaria mas é o jeito
<tiagoscd> as vezes os servidores de atualização ficam instáveis... você já tentou clicar na opção "Recarregar" no Synaptic?
<carlos_> já
<carlos_> e sempre dá erro
<tiagoscd> começou agora ou já faz algum tempo?
<carlos_> desde que eu tirei o 9.04 por causa de uma atualização q nao deu certo
<carlos_> e como eu tinha o cd do 8.10 instalei
<tiagoscd> certo
<tiagoscd> você sabe usar o terminal?
<carlos_> sim
<tiagoscd> podemos tentar mudar seus repositórios
<carlos_> eu já li a respeito
<carlos_> trocar a sources list
<tiagoscd> sim
<tiagoscd> aperta Alt+F2 e digita:
<carlos_> tentei isto e deu problemas com o nautilus
<tiagoscd> gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<carlos_> a pasta home nao abria mais
<tiagoscd> certo, garanto que isso não modificará seu nautilus, fique tranquilo
<carlos_> tá escrito deb cdrom 8.04.1
<carlos_> no cabeçalho
<tiagoscd> cola o conteúdo do arquivo http://ubuntu.pastecode.com/ e me manda o link
<carlos_> acessei já o pastecode
<carlos_> e agora?
<tiagoscd> copia o texto do arquivo que tá aberto
<tiagoscd> e cola dentro da caixa de texto "To highlight particular lines, prefix each line with @@"
<tiagoscd> e depois, em "Your name" escreva seu nome e clique em "Send"
<carlos_> fiz
<tiagoscd> beleza, peguei o link
<tiagoscd> http://ubuntu.pastecode.com/3070
<tiagoscd> agora vou dar uma olhada, só um minuto
<tiagoscd> esses repositórios do medibuntu, megaware e vogelweith, foi você quem configurou?
<carlos_> estes eu tentei trocar lendo na internet
<tiagoscd> carlos_, pelo que pesquisei nos mirrors não localizei nenhum repositório do intrepid... nesse caso o ideal seria fazer um upgrade para uma versão mais recente
<carlos_> eu sei já to conseguindo um cd do 10.10
<tiagoscd> beleza
<carlos_> mas valeu pelo interesse muito obrigado
<tiagoscd> carlos_, sem problemas (:
<tiagoscd> carlos_, lembrando que dia 28 sai a nova versão, 11.04
<carlos_> certo, eu gravei uma imagem iso do linux mint que é baseado no ubuntu certo? mas nao to coseguindo dar o boot
<Kaiowa> boa noite pessoal
<carlos_> fica mostrando o controlador ethernet e pede pra inserir midia
<carlos_> vou arrumar um cd q é melhor
<carlos_> boa noite a todos e obrigado
<marcus_> vo indo nessa
<marcus_> abraço a todos e uma feliz pascoa
<giano_> <giano_> ZNC o kde ta cumendo toda a bateria do net seu tiro o cabo ela não dura 30 segundos é sério tem alguma idéia
<giano_> O gnome3  ta um lixo né
<Geowany> giano_: não passo perto nem do 2
<Geowany> imagina do 3
<giano_> igual o unity
<giano_> lixão
<Nilodanx5> noit
<Ricardo__> giano_, lixo e tem q dar muito mais cliques q o trad gnome 2
<Geowany> é
<Geowany> pelo jeito vai satisfazer muita gente que gosta de clicar
<Geowany> tem gente que sente tesão em clicar muito né...
<fslima0> UdontKnow, ja to pronto pro CCNP ROUTE lol
<sandrossv> u uso gnome3 eu nao preciso dar mais q dois cliques pra fazer qualquer coisa
<giano_> para todos os rejeitados emos e viados entrem #rejeitados-do-ubuntu-br
<sandrossv> oO
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> giano_: não faz isso não
<giano_> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<insert> lol
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, :S | ...
<xNetoXMartinsx> boa noite
<mfilipe> nego falando mal do unity? qual o motivo?
<mfilipe> cara, achei ele f o d a
<Arch__> é foda mesmo
<mfilipe> a única coisa que me incomoda nele é o fato de não ter panel, então não consigo usar o hamster e o sensors ainda
<Arch__> foda de usar
<geowany> é foda mesmo...só que daquelas mal dada
<Arch__> foda de não dar bug
<Arch__> e foda pra ver pornô
<Arch__> mto mal otimizado pra isso
<mfilipe> hahahahaha
<rejeitado-distro> e foda pra tudo
<Arch__> vo ligar na canonical de sp pra reclamar
<mfilipe> que isso velho, tudo por atalho
<mfilipe> em questão de usabilidade, não conheço um melhor
<Arch__> eu sei
<Arch__> qdo quero ver filme
<Arch__> aperto ctrl e a minha rola
<Arch__> mas num acontece nada...
<rejeitado-distro> atalhos levam aperdição esta na biblia
<mfilipe> hahaha
<mfilipe> até o momento estou achando muito bom
<mfilipe> meu natty está up-to-date
<mfilipe> ainda não achei nenhum bug
<Ricardo__> a barra de baixo
<Ricardo__> viro inutil
<Ricardo__> simplesmente nao existe
<geowany> tmbn
<Arch__> é claro
<geowany> tmb...não procurou
<Arch__> usando SBP tu num vai achar mesmo
<Arch__> vai matar tudo assim né chefia
<Arch__> :P
<mfilipe> hehehe
<Ricardo__> minimizar tb nao existe
<mfilipe> vc resolve tudo usando Super+QualquerTecla
<Kazenin> Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo
<Kazenin> Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo
<Kazenin> Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<giano_> e viva la revolucion
<Ricardo__> o kazenin pelo jeito gostou do unity
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<mfilipe> Ricardo__, essa simplicidade te agradou?
<geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> Ricardo__, se vc foi abusado pode dalhe
<giano_> vcs foram abusados?
<Ricardo__> simplicidade? donde eu so vi dificuldade no unity
<Ricardo__> agora o visual ta bonito
<Ricardo__> capricharam
<Ricardo__> ta bem visual leite moça
<giano_> pior parece um carnaval
<geowany> realmente
<geowany> quem falou que isso é simplicidade...foi muito infeliz nas palavras
<geowany> não quero nem testar o unity, porque tenho certeza que ele vai falhar miseravelmente na minha máquina
<Ricardo__> precisa de manual de instrucoes pra saber onde tao as coisas agora
<geowany> na boa...a canonical tá ficando ditadora
<giano_> mas é normal mark=mercenario=ubuntu=windows=mac
<Arch__> Ricardo__, ctrl + mão na rola = leite moça
<Arch__> fato
<giano_> a culpa é do mark
<Arch__> que é = a unity
<mfilipe> geowany, é simplicidade sim
<giano_> morte ao mark mark=troll
<mfilipe> pq vcs não gostaram do unity?
<Arch__> mfilipe, trava de +
<Ricardo__> nem unity nem gnome 3
<mfilipe> só porque a forma de trabalho mudou?
<Arch__> aqui deu mta merda
<Arch__> mudei pro kde4
<giano_> porque usamos linux não windows
<Ricardo__> pior conseguiram deixar mais fresco que o win 7
<Arch__> Ricardo__, é claro
<Arch__> nasceu de uma gozada
<Arch__> tu esperava o quê?
<mfilipe> giano_, oq o unity tem haver com windows? afirmo que o gnome tem um forma de trabalho muito mais parecida que o unity
<Arch__> =x
<geowany> daqui uns dias vão ter vários técnicus por aí com cdzinho do ubuntu
<Kazenin> meu Mac tá sussa aqui
<Arch__> mfilipe, sem opção de escolha
<Arch__> ou usa o unity
<Arch__> ou o gnome2
<Kazenin> Snow Leopard
<Arch__> gnome2 tá véio
<Arch__> e a pipa do vovô não sobem ais
<geowany> tirando o leite ninho das nossas crianças
<mfilipe> meu hardware é bom, então pode ser isso que aqui não trava
<Arch__> sobe mais*
<Arch__> quero gnome3 \o\
<Ricardo__> deixa quieto
<Ricardo__> quando ele ver os bugs q tem ele vai pedir pinico e voltar correndo pro gnome2
<geowany> mfilipe: mas você deve ter dinheiro
<geowany> e quem tem dinheiro usa mac
<geowany> =/
<mfilipe> geowany, não, trabalho com desenvolvimento de software
<mfilipe> sempre tenho um hardware bom para trabalhar
<geowany> viiiiiiiiiiiiiixi
<mfilipe> não tenho mac, tenho thinkpad
<geowany> tem uns thinkpad ainda lá pelo trampo...
<geowany> mas estamos tirando de linha
<geowany> rola só dell optiplex
<geowany> suporte da dell é uma delícia
<Ricardo__> a versao 2d do unity deve ser maravilha
<Arch__> Ricardo__, com ctz
<Arch__> adoro tibia
<geowany> "bom dia senhor, oque o sr deseja? ah...você quebrou o notebook brigando com a sua mulher? ok...vamos mandar um novo"
<Arch__> então vou adorar o unity 2d
<geowany> na boa
<geowany> to ficando é acuado aqui de tanta merda que to lendo
<geowany> quero mais que se foda o kde e o gnome
<geowany> ah..e o unity tmb
<geowany> e o xfce tmb...ia esquecendo...ele ta ficando gordo igual o gnome
<mfilipe> geowany, desculpa, então porque está aqui discutindo se não gosta de nada?
<geowany> mfilipe: vc foi infeliz nas suas palavras
<Ricardo__> xfce ja ta tao pesado qto
<Ricardo__> leve so o lxde
<geowany> em momento algum falei que não gostava de nada
<geowany> ?
<mfilipe> geowany, infeliz? só porque não tenho a mesma opinião que a sua?
<giano_> mfilipe o ubuntu sempre vai ser gratuito desde que vc use o que eu quero que vc use Ass: Mark Shuttleworth
<Arch__> não mfilipe
<Arch__> é pq tu não é rejeitado do ubuntu
<Arch__> :/
<geowany> mfilipe: não...mas você só está lendo o que quer
 * Kazenin aplica um Meteoro de CHESSUIS em geowany para tirar o encosto do pqatsi
<geowany> eu não falei que não gostava de nada
<geowany> mas você chegou a uma conclusão precipitada de algo utópico
<giano_> eu gosro da tela preta
<geowany> giano_: com a busybox?
<giano_> amo o terminal e odeio o ubuntu
<Kazenin> eu gosto de blue screen of the death
<mfilipe> giano_, desde que comecei a usar o ubuntu, isso sempre foi claro pra mim
<mfilipe> se eu quisesse total liberdade, estaria usando gentoo ainda
<mfilipe> geowany, ok, vc gosta de qual ambiente? fluxbox?
<Nilodanx5> hum... legal!
<Nilodanx5> fluxbox é show em!
<giano_> tudo bem mas este não é o espirito do software livre nunca foi preste bem atenção nessas palavras software livre
<Nilodanx5> :P
<geowany> mfilipe: porque está demonstrando interesse nas minhas preferências?
<geowany> eu não quero andar com você no recreio
<geowany> (23:22:48) mfilipe: se eu quisesse total liberdade, estaria usando gentoo ainda
<geowany> gentoo?
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Arch__> openbox ftw
<geowany> emerge é coisa de fresquinho
<mfilipe> geowany, pq vc falou q eu fui precipitado em afirmar q vc não gosta de nada, então vc deve gostar de algum ambiente a não ser o gnome, kde ou xfce
<geowany> cabra macho usa LFS
<geowany> LFS, porra!
<Giverny> tá doidjo
<Giverny> ehauha
<Giverny> põe logo o kernel e 2 pacotes
<Ricardo__> eu gosto do ms-dos
<giano_> se vc usava gentoo é impossivel que tenha migrado para ubuntu não fode mfilipe
<geowany> mfilipe: lógico né...até um primata chegaria a essa conclusão
<Ricardo__> sistema q nao dava pau
<Nilodanx5> ...
<mfilipe> giano_, usava... usei durante 3 anos, depois fiquei 1 ano no archlinux e agora estou no ubuntu
<geowany> Ricardo__: não tinha nada ali...
<geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ricardo__> so uns estouro de memoria as vezes
<geowany> nao vai dar pau nunca
<mfilipe> uma coisa não tem qualquer relação com a outra
<Ricardo__> tinha sim classico de games
<Ricardo__> doom
<mfilipe> um cara pode usar ubuntu e migrar para o gentoo e vice-versa
<Ricardo__> wolfenstein
<giano_> então tu viro rosca mfilipe
<geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> meu Mac Snow tá sussa aqui
<giano_> lol
<mfilipe> giano_, não, deixei de ser masoquista
<Kazenin> até nevar na tela, neva
<geowany> agora o cara encher a boca pra falar de porra de gentoo
<geowany> usa lfs...
<geowany> LFS!
<giano_> se vc acha que usar arch é ser mazoquista nunca usou me desculpe
<geowany> LINUX FROM SCRATCH
<Ricardo__> mac snow é leite moça tb kazenin ehaheaheahaehah
<mfilipe> geowany, uai fi, vai lá e usa
<mfilipe> hehe
<Kazenin> Ricardo__, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> Ricardo__, e o Lion ?
<geowany> mfilipe: você não manda em mim
<geowany> =P
<Giverny> arch > ubuntu
<Giverny> !troll
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'troll' not found
<Kazenin> || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo ||
<Kazenin> || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo ||
<Kazenin> || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo ||
<Nilodanx5> lol
<Giverny> !abuso
<mfilipe> geowany, não estou mandando troll, só estou falando para vc usar, já que fala tanto nele
<ubottu-br> Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<Nilodanx5> kkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> !w rio branco
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'w rio branco' not found
<Kazenin> !google troll
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'google troll' not found
<Giverny> veio tem que saber
<mfilipe> giano_, hum... pelo visto vc nunca usou archlinux
<Giverny> que sistema
<Giverny> que presta
<geowany> Kazenin: isso é um desrespeito
<geowany> nossa cidade não existe
<Giverny> não é trollagem
<Giverny> ;/
<Giverny> de boa ok?
<Kazenin> geowany, fiquei puto tb
<geowany> mfilipe: mas eu não quero usar
<geowany> ora bolas!
<geowany> troll aqui é vc
<Arch__> os[Linux 2.6.38-ARCH x86_64] distro[ArchLinux] cpu[4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 330  @ 2.13GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.13GHz] mem[Physical: 2.8GB, 64.6% free] disk[Total: 287.5GB, 54.0% free] video[Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<geowany> falando que unity nao tem bug
<geowany> isso é trollagem das brabas!
<giano_> os[Linux 2.6.38-ARCH i686] distro[ArchLinux] cpu[4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU         530  @ 2.93GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.93GHz] mem[Physical: 1.8GB, 73.9% free] disk[Total: 456.6GB, 84.6% free] video[Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<giano_> os[Linux 2.6.38-ARCH i686] distro[ArchLinux] cpu[4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU         530  @ 2.93GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.93GHz] mem[Physical: 1.8GB, 73.9% free] disk[Total: 456.6GB, 84.6% free] video[Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<giano_> os[Linux 2.6.38-ARCH i686] distro[ArchLinux] cpu[4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU         530  @ 2.93GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.93GHz] mem[Physical: 1.8GB, 73.9% free] disk[Total: 456.6GB, 84.6% free] video[Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<mfilipe> geowany, e vc q nem usou fera :S
<giano_> os[Linux 2.6.38-ARCH i686] distro[ArchLinux] cpu[4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU         530  @ 2.93GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.93GHz] mem[Physical: 1.8GB, 73.9% free] disk[Total: 456.6GB, 84.6% free] video[Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<Ricardo__> os[Linux 2.6.32-5-amd64 x86_64] distro[Debian 6.0.1] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz (GenuieIIntel) @ 1.60GHz] mem[Physical: 2.9GB, 51.5% free] disk[Total: 1.1TB, 10.3% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<Nilodanx5> Linux Firewall 2.6.38-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Apr 22 20:29:33 CEST 2011 x86_64 Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4300 @ 2.10GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<giano_> os[Linux 2.6.38-ARCH i686] distro[ArchLinux] cpu[4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU         530  @ 2.93GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.93GHz] mem[Physical: 1.8GB, 73.9% free] disk[Total: 456.6GB, 84.6% free] video[Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<Ricardo__> ta giano deu
<geowany> mfilipe: não conheço esse fera
<geowany> ...
<geowany> ele vem com gnome?
<Nilodanx5> Linux Firewall 2.6.38-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Apr 22 20:29:33 CEST 2011 x86_64 Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4300 @ 2.10GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<Kazenin>  sysinfo :Unknown command
<Kazenin>  sysinfo :Unknown command
<Kazenin>  sysinfo :Unknown command
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ricardo__> eahaha
<Kazenin> || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo ||
<Kazenin> # pkg_add anti-troll
<Ricardo__> bah os caras de i3
<Ricardo__> e eu aki no meu core 2 duo ainda
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<geowany> # apt-get install jedi
<geowany> vixi
<geowany> deu pau aqui
<geowany> libdarthvader instalada
<geowany> putz
<geowany> deu conflito com o pussyaudio
<geowany> libclit não está instalada
<geowany> =/
<giano_> ArchGang-Jedi
<Nilodanx5> Ricardo relax o meu é core duo!!
<Nilodanx5> 1 nucleo trampando com 2 vias!
<Nilodanx5> kk
<Ricardo__> pra linux
<Ricardo__> nossa maquina ta boa demais ate Nilodanx5
<geowany> vou tomar banho
<Nilodanx5> sim sim
<Nilodanx5> 3bg
<geowany> sorte de vcs que não dá pra sentir cheiro pelo irc
<geowany> já volto
<Nilodanx5> 3gb que nem consigo chegar em 1gb de uso kkkk
<Ricardo__> foda aki é a ATI
<Ricardo__> no linux apanha
<Nilodanx5> aki pe intel
<Ricardo__> ati radeon driver porco ainda
<Ricardo__> mas antigamente era pior
<Nilodanx5> minha placa de vuideo no not aki é 64 dedicada é um licho
<Nilodanx5> lixo porem aguenta muita coisa por causa da aceleração 3d dela fuleira mais ta de boa
<Ricardo__> ram 3gb ta mais q bom
<Ricardo__> so lota ela quando uso virtualbox
<Nilodanx5> ñ jogo no linux mesmo
<Ricardo__> ae rala
<Nilodanx5> ééé
<Ricardo__> ae tem q chamar ate no swap as vezes
<Nilodanx5> tive colocando o windows seven xp como cliente e o windows server 2003
<Nilodanx5> pense!!!
<Nilodanx5> meu processador ficou em 93º
<Nilodanx5> graus
<Nilodanx5> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Nilodanx5> meu professor ficou horrorizado mo que eu fiz
<Nilodanx5> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ricardo__> aehahah
<Ricardo__> meu p4 velhao
<Nilodanx5> o not vai frita!!!
<Ricardo__> ja foi a 95 graus
<Ricardo__> nao sei como nao frito
<Nilodanx5> cara o meu p4 que ta no arch na casa de minha namorada
<Nilodanx5> tem que trocar a pasta termica
<Nilodanx5> la quando liga da uns 40 segundos ta subindo pra 80º graus!!!
<Ricardo__> o cooler é aqueles velocidade constante
<Ricardo__> 3000 rpm mas nao ta dando conta
<Nilodanx5> é
<mfilipe> 80 graus é osso
<Ricardo__> sem contar a fonte
<mfilipe> ql o processador?
<Ricardo__> q parece uma bomba
<Nilodanx5> mais ealmente é a pasta termica mesmo
<Ricardo__> de tanto barulho
<Nilodanx5> p4 2.66 de contato
<Ricardo__> p4 1.8 aqui ganhei na ruindade
<Ricardo__> 256 ram
<Ricardo__> eahaeha
<mfilipe> no hahaha
<Ricardo__> usa win 2000 ate
<mfilipe> 256 ram é complicado
<Ricardo__> xp é mto pesado
<Ricardo__> pra ele
<Ricardo__> e sem antivirus se nao ja era
<Nilodanx5> complicado??? kkkkkkkk la tem com 192mb de ram!!!
<Nilodanx5> add um hd de 40gb ide que nem uso mais e add tudo em swap!!!
<Nilodanx5> brutal!!!
<Ricardo__> 40 gb
<Ricardo__> tb
<Ricardo__> um samsung
<Ricardo__> de 8 anos
<Ricardo__> tao fodao q se atirar na parede o hd funciona
<Ricardo__> sem bad block nenhum
<Ricardo__> esses hds novos de hj em dia tudo fragil.. qualquer coisinha ja é bb
<Ricardo__> se transportar ja é capaz de ir pro pau
<Nilodanx5> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Nilodanx5> pior que é
<Ricardo__> tb os hds velhos
<Ricardo__> se faltar luz
<Ricardo__> ja pode dar merda tb
<Ricardo__> ehehea
<Nilodanx5> euu tava olhando uma essa semana de um case com 2 porcas um adaptador usb pro sata de notbook e um pendriver de 1gb que mostrava ser de 500gb
<Nilodanx5> pirataria lerda ja até nos hardwares da vida
<Arch__> pqp
<geowany`banho> voltei
<Kazenin> Atualizei meu mac
<Kazenin> tá full power
<giano_> full power mega tron
<giano_> kkkkkk
<Kazenin> giano_, não é ENB-1
<Ricardo__> full mega fucking gay power
<giano_> kkkk
<Ricardo__> com wallpaper rosa ainda ne kazenin
<Kazenin> Ricardo__, exatamente
<Kazenin> Ricardo__, rosa é a cor da moda sabia não?
<giano_> cursor arcoires
<Nilodanx5> kkkkkkkkk
<Ricardo__> arco iris
<Ricardo__> eahaha
<Kazenin> Ricardo__, ai como vc é preconceituoso
<berinjelacosmica> aff...esse unity me dá nauseas
<berinjelacosmica> infelizmente a canonical vai abrir um imenso abismo entre o ubuntu e o ecossistema (outras distros)
<berinjelacosmica> o mark ta virando um ditador
<giano_> mark = mercenario
<Ricardo__> http://terramel.org/linux-windows-mac/
<Ricardo__> diferenca de perfil entre usuarios linux win e mac
<Ricardo__> o kazenin ta bem enquadrado
<Giverny> ah não começa com isso de ditador
<Kazenin> Ricardo__, qual artigo? 155 ??
<Giverny> ehauh
<Giverny> gnome 3 tá default no ubuntu já?
<giano_> 157
<Kazenin> eitaaaaaaaaa poraaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<giano_> o bagaiu é sinistro
<Ricardo__> mac users
<Nilodanx5> kkkkkkkkk
<geowany> Kazenin: Ricardo__ Arch__ Nilodanx5 giano_ Giverny
<geowany> http://oxenti.com/www/2009/12/07/coisas-que-qualquer-geek-adoraria-ganhar-de-natal/
<Ricardo__> bah geowany
<Ricardo__> tem um macho la no fim da page
<Nilodanx5> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Nilodanx5> pessoal do mac ta lenhado com esses caras!!!
<geowany> Ricardo__: kkkkkkkk
<berinjelacosmica> eu acho que vcs falam muita bosta
<berinjelacosmica> o gnome é uma bosta
<berinjelacosmica> o unity é uma bosta
<Nilodanx5> vc usa oq€
<berinjelacosmica> vocês se merecem
<Nilodanx5> ?
<berinjelacosmica> Nilodanx5: eu uso LFS
<berinjelacosmica> nas horas vagas...
<berinjelacosmica> sou usuario unix desde 1989
<Nilodanx5> hum... que legal!!!
<Nilodanx5> mais vc gosta apenas do testo?
<Nilodanx5> texto?
<berinjelacosmica> claro, computador é só texto, 0 e 1
 * Ricardo__ acha q berinjelacosmica abre mp3 pelo terminal e se acha culhudao
<Nilodanx5> sério?
<berinjelacosmica> computação ficou uma bosta depois que tentaram fazer computador de video-game
<Nilodanx5> legal?
<Nilodanx5> mais é opção tornalo o q quiser...
<berinjelacosmica> o dinheiro que vc gasta com uma placa vga, se compra um console decente
<berinjelacosmica> exatamente, por isso que uso LFS
<Nilodanx5> ae tem o uname?
<berinjelacosmica> pode falar em pt_BR?
<berinjelacosmica> nao entendo pt_MSN
<Nilodanx5> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<berinjelacosmica> to sem meu plugin de miguxes
<Nilodanx5> pera...
<court_jester> berinjelacosmica: uname
<court_jester> é um comando
<berinjelacosmica> court_jester: sério?
<berinjelacosmica> que beleza, campeão!
<Nilodanx5> Linux Firewall 2.6.38-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Apr 22 20:29:33 CEST 2011 x86_64 Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4300 @ 2.10GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<berinjelacosmica> eca...
<Nilodanx5> ele mostra isso..
<Nilodanx5> entendeu?
<berinjelacosmica> Argh Linux
<efraimmarcatto> eeeeee
<Nilodanx5> queria saber se no LFS tem?
<efraimmarcatto> CANAL ERRADO
<berinjelacosmica> Nilodanx5: eu nao coloquei o uname
<Nilodanx5> hum
<berinjelacosmica> pq eh comando desnecessario
<Nilodanx5> legal
<berinjelacosmica> ah...to de saco cheio...
<berinjelacosmica> vou pra outra lanhouse
<berinjelacosmica> fui
<court_jester> Nilodanx5: o cara é pouco mentiroso, não?
<Nilodanx5> éééé
<Nilodanx5> lerga lá
<Nilodanx5> larga***
<Nilodanx5> kkkkk
<Nilodanx5> acabei de achar no google kkkkkkkk
<Nilodanx5> mais ele saiu
<court_jester> Nilodanx5: acabou de achar no google?
<Nilodanx5> uname no lfs
<Nilodanx5> kkkkkkkk
<Nilodanx5> é nativo do kernel
<giano_> couter_jester vc é a xena ou a xirra
<Nilodanx5> ...
<Kazenin> || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo ||
<Ricardo__> xirra doeu nos zoio giano
<Ricardo__> shee-ra
<giano_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<giano_> kjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<giano_> é a prima dela
<geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<giano_> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Ricardo__> eaheah
<MoReNa_DeBiAN> ola
<MoReNa_DeBiAN> queria instalar a minha webcam
<MoReNa_DeBiAN> to com a minha prima aqui
<giano_> oi enfia o usb nop rabo que ele reconhece na hora
<MoReNa_DeBiAN> giano_: nossa...que delicia
<MoReNa_DeBiAN> boa ideia
<MoReNa_DeBiAN> mas em qual? no meu ou no da minha prima?
<Arch__> na dúvida mete nos dois
<zer0ne> kkkk
<Nilodanx5> putero isso é???
<Nilodanx5> aki é suporte pow!
<Nilodanx5> o rabo dela encacha usb por acaso?
<Nilodanx5> ...
<zer0ne> tem que instalar o driver
<MoReNa_DeBiAN> Nilodanx5: sim
<Nilodanx5> \w/
<Nilodanx5> mais pe 3.0²
<Nilodanx5> ?
<Nilodanx5> é***
<MoReNa_DeBiAN> ain...vcs saum mt froxo
<MoReNa_DeBiAN> minha webcam nao ta funcionando
<MoReNa_DeBiAN> como estala?
<giano_> enfia no rabo
<MoReNa_DeBiAN> ain...pisei em cima dela e ela estalou
<giano_> que estala o zóio
<MoReNa_DeBiAN> fez clec
<MoReNa_DeBiAN> acho que nao presta mais
<giano_> kkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> eaueheauehaeuaheuha
<MarconM> estalou o zoio
<MarconM> o.O
<MarconM> assim
<MarconM> o.O
<MarconM> antes o depois de pisada O
<MarconM> o.o
<MarconM> o.O
<Loira_Fedora> oi Morena_DeBian
<MoReNa_DeBiAN> Loira_Fedora: oi
<zer0ne> traveco unix?
<zer0ne> que didera
<zer0ne> doidera*
<Nilodanx5> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Negao_Gentoo> eu vou compilar vcs com o meu emerge
<Nilodanx5> lol...
<Nilodanx5> gente vou assistir uma anime e ir durmir flw!!! até qualquer hora mais tarde!!!
<blablabla> ah...vcs sao muito chatos
<Loira_Fedora> oi
<Loira_Fedora> eu não sou chata
<geowany> nossa
<geowany> ruiva que usa centos...
<geowany> coisa do capeta mesmo
<Ruiva_CentOS> haoehrahehoaehaheaeaouoa
<Ruiva_Brlix> www.brlix.org
<geowany> putz
<geowany> brlix
<c0rleone> !baixa
<c0rleone> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'baixa' not found
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<Loira_Fedora> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<c0rleone> To com o Windows 7 instalado. Quero instalar o Ubuntu. Posso dar resize na minha particao do windows7 deixo um espaço livre e instalo o ubuntu. Vai dar pau na inicializacao, vou ter as 2 opcoes de boot ou eh melhor instalar primeiro o ubuntu e uma nova instalacao do win7?
<sandrossv> primeiro win depois ubuntu
<c0rleone> no meu caso q ja tenho o win..
<c0rleone> como faço?
<c0rleone> so instalar o ubuntu e ja era?
<sandrossv> Sim
<sandrossv> se tiver espaço
<c0rleone> la na instalacao do ubuntu tem lugar pra dar resize na particao ne?
<sandrossv> acho q sim
<geowany> Nome real: Overflow on /dev/null; please empty the bit bucket
<geowany> putz...
<geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<geowany> Psychological MarconM
<MarconM> aim
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> geowany:
<Psychological> diga
<geowany> nada não
<geowany> deixa pra
<MarconM> auehaeuaheuehueha
<Psychological> kkkkkkk
<MarconM> geowany: agora se fala
<ffr76> Bom dia:>)
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<web_knows> hi
<dtcrshr> dia
<dtcrshr> segundona roots hein
<Dedego>  opa, bom dia.... 
<Dedego>  tenho uma ssh ubuntu e tá sem nada 
<Dedego>  como instalo gcc? 
<Dedego>  quais os pacotes essenciais para ubuntu? 
<Mandrake> e ae
<Dedego>  quais os pacotes essenciais para ubuntu? 
<MrMandrake> depende pra q tu vai utilizar ele
<MrMandrake> Dedego => http://ubuntued.info/repositorios-medibuntu-para-o-ubuntu-lucid-lynx
<ZNC> MrMandrake: ele ja saiu
<ZNC> <Dedego>  como instalo gcc? 
<ZNC> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<skletenblack> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYPS6bbr43Y&feature=channel_video_title
<renanlima> #symfony
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<renanlima> olá.. como entro no canal #symfony ?
<sandrossv>  /j #symfony
<MrMandrake> tah usando o x-xhat?
<MrMandrake> **x-chat?
<MrMandrake> se for vai na aba servidor e clica em Join a Channel
<MrMandrake> vo nessa galera t+ tarde
<adrianoc> pessoal, algumas palavras do nautilus estão em inglẽs, tipo Network, File systema, Trash, como posso atualizar tudo pra pt_br ?
<sandrossv> adrianoc: vai em sistema e procura por alguma coisa com região e idioma
<adrianoc> sandrossv, o mais perto de região e idioma o que achei foi Sistema/Administração/Suporte a idiomas
<sandrossv> hmm
<Daekdroom> sandrossv, é você quem está me seguindo no twitter?
<sandrossv> Daekdroom: Sim
<Daekdroom> Ah, ok.
<sandrossv> adrianoc: roda o comando locale no terminal e ve se ta tudo pt_BR
<pqatsi> de novo esse problema do idioma
<pqatsi> ?
 * pqatsi teve essa enconha em 2 equipamentos e não soube resolver
<pqatsi> engraçado que meu note nao teve
<adrianoc> $ locale / LANG=pt_BR.UTF-8 / LANGUAGE=pt_BR:pt:en / LC_CTYPE="pt_BR.UTF-8"
<sandrossv> Alguem sabe mudar os locales no ubuntu ?
<sandrossv> não sei se é igual ao arch
<sandrossv> adrianoc: ve se tu tem esse arquivo /etc/locale.gen
<sandrossv> adrianoc: edita esse arquivo: /er
<sandrossv> caramba
<sandrossv> /etc/default/locale
<sandrossv> adrianoc: ta ai cara ?
<sandrossv> =,=
<DDD> et
<adrianoc> sandrossv, opa,tôsim.
<adrianoc> sandrossv, o local tá pt_BR
<adrianoc> cat /etc/default/locale - LANG="pt_BR.UTF-8" - LANGUAGE="pt_BR:pt:en"
<sandrossv> adrianoc: tira aquele pt e en
<sandrossv> ai salva e roda ocale-gen como root
<sandrossv> locale-gen
<adrianoc> en_ZW.UTF-8... done -  pt_BR.UTF-8... up-to-date -  pt_PT.UTF-8... up-to-date - Generation complete.
<adrianoc> sandrossv, show de bola ... rodei depois nautilus -q
<sandrossv> en_ZW ?
<adrianoc> e agora tá tudo pt_BR :D
<sandrossv> :D
<adrianoc> sandrossv, valeu... vc é o kra.
<illuminarch> Boa tarde
<Ursinha> boa tarde
<Kaiowa> boa tarde pessoal
<Kaiowa> gostaria de salvar as atualizações do ubuntu para apos instalar em maquinas de terceiro eu pudesse atualizar tambem
<Kaiowa> algum sabe como to fuçando no google sem sucesso
<Kaiowa> o aptOnCD não fica legal
<UdontKnow> ae
<pqatsi> Ursinha: e o natty ai, instalou no net?
 * pqatsi curioso por quem tá testando o natty em hardware real de preferencia intel
<_4_7_3_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598954/
<Ursinha> pqatsi, instalei no meu vaio
<Ursinha> tá funcionando bem bem
<Ursinha> de verdade
<lasjsdfs> Ursinha: oi
<_4_7_3_> ajuda por favor  http://paste.ubuntu.com/598954/
<Ursinha> lasjsdfs, opa
<_4_7_3_> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<pqatsi> Ursinha: qual vaio?
<pqatsi> o meu e um VPCEA21FX
 * virtu se tu for, eu vaio
<virtu> ;)
<Ursinha> pqatsi, , é um vaio véio
<Ursinha> :P
<Ursinha> vgn-cr420E
<Ursinha> virtu, :P
 * virtu muito culto
<ZNC> momment
<ZNC> !regras
<ubottu-br> Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<ZNC> precisava do link :D
<rafaht> oi =p
<Ursinha> ZNC, o link tá no topico :)
<rafaht> eu tô com problema no grub, tô desesperado, pedindo ajuda aqui: http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php/topic,81797.0.html se alguém qusier me ajudar por aqui também.
<rafaht> é que eu tenho que fazer uns trabalhos e tá foda por live-cd :S
<Ursinha> rafaht, deixa ver o que tá pegando
<ZNC> Ursinha: meu cliente irc esta sem lista de topic e nem lembrei do /topic
<ZNC> rrsrs
<rafaht> são dois problemas, resolvi um e veio outro =S odeio quando isso acontece, parece que é só comigo =(
<Ursinha> rafaht, vc fez o que tá nesse link aqui: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,14614.0.html
<Ursinha> ?
<Ursinha> especificamente esse aqui: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=610df0994003e17f19368e26c2fc6bef&/topic,57895.msg328018.html#msg328018
<rafaht> sim, eu fiz pelo live-cd do ubuntu 9.10, aí como instalou o grub 1.97 e não deu certo, optei por atualizar o grub do live-cd pelo gerenciador de atualizções e mandei instalar de novo, foi o 1.98 daí. aí o problema persiste, mas some a lista deopções pra escolher
<Ursinha> rafaht, acho que o jeito mais certeiro de restaurar o grub, fazendo o chroot
<rafaht> tem prblema ser o grub 1.97, que vem com o ubuntu 9.10? eu tenho o 10.10 instalado.
<pqatsi> Ursinha: xo comparar aqui
<pqatsi> Ursinha: ue, o hardware dele é similar
<pqatsi> vo testar ;)
<rafaht> se não tiver problema ursinha, vou fazer daí
<rafaht> ...
<Ursinha> rafaht, achomelhor fazer o chroot como ele explica no segundo link
<Ursinha> dai vc não precisa instalar nada, só vai usar oq ue já tem no seu sistema mesmo
<rafaht> ok, vou fazer com o chroot
<rafaht> mas meu sistema é o ubuntu 10.10, e to no livecd do 9.10, tem probl? e eu ja fiz o outro procedimento antes.
<Ursinha> rafaht, não pq vc vai fazer chroot
<Ursinha> se o seu sistema for 32 bits e o cd também, não tem problema nenhum
<rafaht> ok =p
<Ursinha> acredito eu
<rafaht> ambos 32bits
<rafaht> quando eu vou fazer esse: nano /etc/default/grub
<rafaht> eu troco o nano pelo gedit, não sei usar o nano muito bem
<rafaht> e dá erro de um gconf, um monte de erro
<rafaht> mas aí abre o arquivo.
<_4_7_3_> v10 mns
<rafaht> com o nano o erro não aparece;.
<rafaht> 0k
<rafaht> dei update-grub
<rafaht> depois do memtest, apareceu erro
<rafaht> prossigo?
<rafaht> grep: /proc/mounts: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado Cannot find list of partitions! done
<Ursinha> hm
<rafaht> eu não sei o que é pra editar no arquivo lá.
<rafaht> não especifica e eu não mexo em nada.
<Ursinha> perai, deixa ler as instruções
<rafaht> ok =p
<Ursinha> pois é, fala pra editar mas não pra mudar o que
<Ursinha> :P
<rafaht> sim :S
<Ursinha> rafaht, qdo vc deu o update-grub, o que apareceu?
<rafaht> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<rafaht> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598971/
<Ursinha> rafaht, hmmm acho que faltou um comando antes de vc dar o chroot
<rafaht> qual
<rafaht> ?
<Ursinha> mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<Ursinha> rafaht, fazer esse mount pro seu chroot enxergar o /proc
<rafaht> nãotá listado lá.
<Ursinha> pois é :)
<Ursinha> rafaht, pelo erro, é isso
<Ursinha> se vc puder tentar...
<rafaht> tentei aqui
<rafaht> depois do memtest agora aparece assim:
<rafaht> Cannot find list of partitions! done
<rafaht> grep: /proc/mounts: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado esse não aparece mais
<Ursinha> rafaht, o seu hd éw /dev/sda mesmo?
<rafaht> sim
<virtu> bah tem um negocio podre aqui em casa
<virtu> =/
<Ursinha> rafaht, grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<Ursinha> se vc fizer isso ai acontece o que?
<Andre_Gondim> rafaht, faz um sudo fdisk -l e cola em um paste
<Ursinha> Andre_Gondim, perai que to no meio da explicação aqui com o rapaz :)
<Andre_Gondim> sorry
<rafaht> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598978/
<rafaht> =p
<rafaht> o fdisk solicitado
<Ursinha> rafaht, vc consegue rodar o grub-install --recheck?
<rafaht> ursinha, o recheck retorna isso: Installation finished. No error reported.
<rafaht> sim
<Ursinha> rafaht, pode colar pra gente a saida de um mount, por favor?
<rafaht> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598979/
<Ursinha> rafaht, beleza, só um  momentinho
<rafaht> ok =p
<UdontKnow> Ursinha: nossa, vc vive!
<UdontKnow> :)
<Ursinha> hehe
<Ursinha> pra vc ver
<UdontKnow> fslima0: o dia que tiver o certificado, me avisa entao
<UdontKnow> Ursinha: essa vida corrida hein
<Ursinha> rafaelstanley, faz ai grub-install /dev/sda e me fala o que há, por favor
#ubuntu-br 2011-04-26
<Ursinha> UdontKnow, to correndo faz umas duas semanas
<Ursinha> preciso descansar
<rafaht> Installation finished. No error reported.
<rafaht> retorna isso
<UdontKnow> Ursinha: Grenoble?
<Ursinha> rafaht, e já deu isso antes ou vc nunca tinha tentado o chroot?
<UdontKnow> Ursinha: domingo vou pra zurich resolver umas coisas
<Ursinha> recomendo vc desmontar tudo e rebootar pra ver se funciona
<rafaht> já deu isso antes, mas eu não fiz pelo chroot
<Ursinha> UdontKnow, nada, o roteador quie tá louco
<Ursinha> to em campinas mesmo
<rafaht> vou tentar
<rafaht> perai
<Ursinha> rafaht, tá
<rafaht> vou lá, depois eu volto e falo o que deu! ;D
<UdontKnow> Ursinha: hahah. ou o tio google :)
<illuminarch> Boa noite a todos!
<Ursinha> rafaht, beleza, se não funfar a gente tenta outra coisa :)
<rafaht> fui
<UdontKnow> Ursinha: wifi collection...
<Ursinha> boa noite :)
<UdontKnow> Ursinha: bom, acabei de chegar em casa. vou tomar um banho e dar uma volta... depois falamos. se quiser fazer algo essa semana me avisa
<Ursinha> UdontKnow, tá bom :)
<UdontKnow> Ursinha: abraco
<Ursinha> pra vc também!
<Ursinha> rafaht, e ai
<rafaht> não foi! =(
<rafaht> agora aparece error: unknown command 'record fail'
<rafaht> mas ai abre o ubuntu um tempao depois
<rafaht> aparece ubuntu 10.10, fica carregando
<Ursinha> rafaht, deixa ver esse erro
<rafaht> verificando os discos
<Ursinha> e carrega?
<rafaht> e depois em vez de aparecer a tela de login
<rafaht> fica piscando
<rafaht> eu sei que o ubuntu não suporta minha placa de vídeo, sis 771, mas não faz sentido isso, porque o driver já está instalado.
<Ursinha> rafaht, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1620275
<Ursinha> olha isso
<Ursinha> rafaht, então ele não está bootando?
<Ursinha> tá dando o problema do video?
<rafaht> ele boota, mas antes de bootar, dá aquele erro do recordfail
<rafaht> ai aparece ubuntu 10.10...
<rafaht> e depois em vez de aparecer a tela de login, fica piscando
<rafaht> e nao aparece nunca
<rafaht> nao adianta apertar f4 pra ir pra command line
<rafaht> nada
<rafaht> mas se apertar o botão de power, aparece aquela tela com tty, de command line e desliga
<rafaht> não entendi o que épra mudar do erro lá. pelo que vi o dele essa opção GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" tem true, o meu não
<Ursinha> rafaht, vc consegue ver as opções do grub se apertar esc?
<rafaht> e o cara falou pra deixar sem nada.
<rafaht> não acontece nada se eu apertar esc, na verdade ele carrega o ubuntu
<rafaht> e ao carregar, não abre a tela pra fazer o login, entende?
<rafaht> fica piscando
<Ursinha> rafaht, ok..
<rafaht> é como se travasse e ficasse piscando, porque nada funciona, só o botão de ligar
<Arch__> rafaht, aperta a barra de espaço
<Arch__> na inicialização
<Arch__> que aparece a tela do grub
<rafaht> acho que não acontece nada também =S
<rafaht> ahh
<rafaht> =p
<rafaht> dá pra apertar f8 tb n[e
<rafaht> né
<rafaht> mas o problema é que está iniciando o ubuntu
<rafaht> ele chega a aparecer a tela lá, ubuntu 10.10, carregando, as bolinhas, diz que tá verificando o disco
<rafaht> sai dessa tela, em vez de aparecer a de login, fica piscando
<rafaht> a tela fica toda preta e pisca
<rafaht> parece urucubaca, toda vida que resolvo um  problema surge outro =S
<grafiti> ai galera
<edenc> rafaht: o nome disso é "computador" :)
<grafiti> presiso de ajuda
<grafiti> com o unity
<grafiti> alguem?
<grafiti> Aff
<rafaht> uahaua é edenc, tá louco
<Ursinha> rafaht, quando vc fez essa instalaçao?
<grafiti> galera alguem ai pode me ajudar?
<Ursinha> grafiti, se vc não falar o problema ninguem vai conseguir ajudar :)
<grafiti> Ok
<grafiti> olha
<grafiti> e o seguinte eu tinha instalado
<rafaht> ursinha, esse ano ainda. e o problema começou hoje só, até ontem estava tudo OK
<grafiti> o Compiz-Fusion
<grafiti> no 10.10
<grafiti> dai que foi
<grafiti> eu atualizei pro 11.04
<Ursinha> rafaht, do nada?
<Ursinha> 0_o
<grafiti> e iniciou perfeitamente o unity
<grafiti> tudo funcionando
<grafiti> dai eu tive a ideia de ir la no compiz-config
<grafiti> e habiliatar o cubo das area de trabalho
<Ursinha> rafaht, hm, desligou sozinho....
<grafiti> e presisou desabilitar o unity
<grafiti> ou plugins do unity
<rafaht> então, não. eu levei o note pra outro cômodo, não sei o que houve, acho que é alguma coisa da bateria e ele desligou sozinho. aí começou o problema.
<grafiti> agora
<grafiti> o unity não quer funcionar
<grafiti> ou não quer iniciar
<grafiti> como faço pra fazer ele iniciar direito?
<grafiti> se eu tentar no terminal
<grafiti> ele simplesmente exibe algumas coisas
<grafiti> sem nenhum erro
<grafiti> e pronto
<grafiti> não acontece nada
<grafiti> to executando
<grafiti> o xchat no terminal.
<grafiti> como faço?
<grafiti> ¬¬
<grafiti> aff
<grafiti> pô né possivel que escrevi tudo isso atoa
<rafaht> grafiti, calma
<Ursinha> grafiti, ninguem aqui é pago pra ajudar, tenha paciencia né
<Ursinha> eu to tentando resolver o problema do rafaht
<grafiti> Eu só to tentando ajudar a galera do Unity
<grafiti> depois fica cheio de erro no ubuntu
<grafiti> e vem mais de mil só falando desse
<grafiti> ¬¬
<Ursinha> rafaht, olha só, vc tem um arquivo /etc/grub.d/40_custom?
<rafaht> vou ver, pera.
<rafaht> sim, e seu conteúdo é esse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/598986/
<Ursinha> vamos fazer um teste bizonho então
<Ursinha> rafaht, seu / fica no /dev/sda1, certo?
<rafaht> sim
<rafaht> só a /home que fica em outra partição;
<Ursinha> rafaht, vc pode ver o que retorna: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Ursinha> veja qual está apontando pro sda1 e cole aqui pra mim, por favor
<rafaht> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2011-04-25 23:05 9b6b454d-00b3-4604-8386-ec9d81143698 -> ../../sda1
<Ursinha> beleza  :)
<Ursinha> rafaht, vc sabe qual o ultimo kernel? se vc olhar em /boot/initrd.img-???
<Ursinha> qual arquivo é?
<rafaht> acho que 2.6.35-28
<Ursinha> tem que ser certinho
<Ursinha> /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-28-generic ?
<rafaht> é, os outros dois são 31 e 32
<rafaht> tem 3
<rafaht> isso
<Ursinha> o nome do arquivo é desse jeito ai que escrevi? com o generic?
<rafaht> =p
<rafaht> é /media/9b6b454d-00b3-4604-8386-ec9d81143698/boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-28-generic
<Ursinha> beleza
<Ursinha> então abre o tal /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Ursinha> e adiciona isso aqui depois do que já estiver lá, por favor:
<Ursinha> rafaht, http://paste.ubuntu.com/598988/
<rafaht> pronto
<Ursinha> agora tem que dar o update-grub de novo
<rafaht> tu tens o link do procedimento todo, pra montar as partições e tudo por favor?
<rafaht> é que eu perdi, estou no livecd
<Ursinha> claro, tá aqui: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=610df0994003e17f19368e26c2fc6bef&/topic,57895.msg328018.html#msg328018
<Ursinha> só não esquece do mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc antes do chroot
<Ursinha> :)
<pqatsi> Ursinha: dev também
<pqatsi> e proc nao precisa montar via bind
<pqatsi> pode montar mount -o proc proc /mnt/proc
<pqatsi> mais curto
<rafaht> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598990/ =p
<Ursinha> pqatsi, não dá meio na mesma não?
<pqatsi> Ursinha: escreve menos :D
<pqatsi> e pq /dev e alimentado pelo udev, ai teria que chrootar um udev, o que é bobagem
<pqatsi> ai vc monta com bind
<pqatsi> o proc vc acaba escrevendo menos
<pqatsi> ok, 2 caracteres a menos, mas e legal saber que nao interfere
<Ursinha> pqatsi, vc consegue ajudar o rafaht ?
<rafaht> hmm
<pqatsi> Ursinha: to por fora do problema
<pqatsi> cheguei agora
<pqatsi> :p
<Ursinha> rafaht, e ai?
<rafaht> retornou aquilo do paste
<rafaht> reinicio?
<rafaht> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598990/
<rafaht> =p
<rafaht> reinicio agora?
<rafaht> ursinha =p
<Ursinha> rafaht, coloca um vga=771 no final da linha "linux /boot/vmlinuz..."
<Ursinha> dá update-grub
<Ursinha> reza dois pai nosso e uma ave maria e reboota
<Ursinha> :P
<Ursinha> não esquece de sair do chroot e desmontar tudo antes de rebootar
<rafaht> linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic root=UUID=9b6b454d-00b3-4604-8386-ec9d81143698 ro quiet splash vga=771
<rafaht> assim?
<rafaht> vo reza o terço desse jeito :S
<Ursinha> rafaht, isso
<Ursinha> :P
<pqatsi> Ursinha: eu tinha um script bonitinho pra isso ;)
<pqatsi> xover se eu acho aqui, talvez voce ate ponha ele no bot
<pqatsi> ele fazia esse chroot sozinho, eu uso pra compilar pacote do gentoo no ubuntu :D
<rafaht> ursinha, tem que dar esse tb: grub-install /dev/sda ?
<rafaht> e o do recheck?
<pqatsi> Ursinha: ┌─[leleobhz@daniela.leleobhz.org]
<pqatsi> └─[~/bin]> pastebinit prepare_mnt_chroot
<pqatsi> http://pastebin.com/97RxvDKt
<pqatsi> oia ae
<Ursinha> nas instruções diz que não precisa
<Ursinha> só dar o update-grub
<pqatsi> Ursinha: nao ta bonito, mas pra esses casos, o cara da um wget e roda
<pqatsi> wget "http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=97RxvDKt" -O prepare_mnt_chroot && chmod +x prepare_mnt_chroot && ./prepare_mnt_chroot
<pqatsi> algo assim seria legal
<rafaht> todo mundo cruza os dedosaí :S
<rafaht> vo reiniciar :S medo
<Ursinha> to rezando aqui :P
<rafaht> 3...
<rafaht> eu tb
<rafaht> 1...
<rafaht> 2...
<rafaht> fui
<Ursinha> rafaht, e ai?
<fslima0> Ursinha: oi!
<fslima0> Ursinha: vc mora em SP?
<Ursinha> fslima0, olá :) em Campinas
<fslima0> hum
<Ursinha> rafaht, oe
<rafaht> nada =(
<rafaht> pra ti ver
<rafaht> fiz um video do que acontece
<rafaht> mas to hospedando ainda
<Ursinha> meu Deus do céu
<rafaht> 21mb
<rafaht> mas carrega o ubuntu
<rafaht> tipo
<rafaht> o erro do record fail ainda tá la, eu nao corrigi
<Ursinha> rafaht, pelo que eu li por ai aquilo não é tão critico
<Ursinha> posso ter lido no lugar errado :P
<rafaht> o problema é que... não aparece a tela de login
<rafaht> fica piscando
<rafaht> sim :S
<rafaht> aim
<rafaht> sim
<rafaht> mas nao funciona o teclado
<rafaht> nao adianta apertar esc
<rafaht> enter
<rafaht> f4
<rafaht> space
<rafaht> mas ai desliga -.-'
<rafaht> nada, enquanto pisca
<rafaht> não sei se é o servidor x
<rafaht> ai se tu aperta o botão do poweraparece a command line
<rafaht> eu to tentando hospedar
<rafaht> no imageshack. se tiver algum servidor melhor avisa =p
<Ursinha> não sei mais o que fazer.....
<Ursinha> pqatsi, pode tentar ajudar o rapaz?
<Ursinha> tem até topico no forum explicando o que passa
<rafaht> nem eu =S
<rafaht> so não quero ter que formatar
<pqatsi> vamos la
<pqatsi> rafaht: me explica rapidinho o problema
<rafaht> assim
<pqatsi> tenha seu tempo, escreva uma linha com 1000 letras, mas escreva 1 linah so
<rafaht> eu tava com problema do boot.
<rafaht> agora dá um erro de record fail que eu não corrigi
<rafaht> e depois começa a piscar =S
<rafaht> eu até filmei, to tentando hospedar
<rafaht> aí aparece a tela de carregando o ubuntu
<rafaht> soque fica piscando
<pqatsi> rafaht: hmmm
<pqatsi> imagino que voce saiba qual e a particao do seu ubuntu e que vooce saiba montar ela
<pqatsi> ta no live cd?
<rafaht> eu sei que minha placa de video nao é suportada, mas ela já está com o driver instalado.
<rafaht> ok =p
<rafaht> eu acho que é algo do servidor x, mas não sei como ver isso.
<pqatsi> rafaht: te fiz uma afirmacao e uma pergunta
<pqatsi> calma
<pqatsi> um problema de cada vez
<rafaht> ursinha, obrigado pela ajuda! ;D
<rafaht> aí tipo, o problema inicial foi que o note desligou sozinho, algo da bateria, passou a dar um erro macabro lá, eu corrigi e passou a dar erro de boot, ao que tudo indica parece estar corrigido, carrega o ubuntu, mas NÃO aparece a tela pra login. o teclado não funciona nada, tentei f4, enter, esc, space, nada. aí se eu apertar o botão de power, aparece a tela da linha de comando pedindo pra fazer login, tty e desliga.
<pqatsi> o grb nao depende disso
<rafaht> ok =p
<pqatsi> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<pqatsi> entao vamos com calma
<rafaht> hmm
<pqatsi> monta sua particao
<pqatsi> sei la
<pqatsi> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<pqatsi> algo assim
<rafaht> feito
<pqatsi> e edita o /mnt/etc/default/grub
<pqatsi> sudo gedit /mnt/etc/default/grub
<rafaht> http://img849.imageshack.us/i/5gg.mp4/
<rafaht> tá qui o video
<pqatsi> nao me faca ver videos, to ouvindo uma lindissima musica do boca livre :D
<pqatsi> rafaht: vamos por passos
<rafaht> uahaua =p não tem áudio
<pqatsi> vou precisar do seu video no segundo estagio
<rafaht> minha máquina não tem áudio
<pqatsi> rafaht: o
<pqatsi> rafaht: edita esse arquivo ai
<rafaht> o que eu faço no grub?
<pqatsi> sudo gedit /mnt/etc/default/grub
<pqatsi> vai ter uma linha assim
<pqatsi> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<pqatsi> remove esse quiet e o splash
<pqatsi> vai ficar assim
<pqatsi> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<rafaht> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<rafaht> assim?
<pqatsi> isso
<rafaht> ok
<rafaht> só isso?
<pqatsi> salva e reboota
<pqatsi> mas grave o reboot
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> mas grave o reboot e poe o video pra gente
<rafaht> ok
<rafaht> pera
<pqatsi> so isso
<pqatsi> rafaht: e deixa que eu vou te mandar um endereco de upload
<rafaht> ok
<rafaht> vou reiniciar e venho aqui
<rafaht> fui!
<rafaht> pronto =p
<rafaht> não deu anda[
<rafaht> ainda
<pqatsi> rafaht: pvt, vou te passar um link
<rafaht> ocorre o mesmo de antes da alteração.
<rafaht> então, fica piscando a tela
<rafaht> ok =p
<rafaht> eu espero e fica só piscando
<LeandroLuiz> desculpe me intrometer.. mas.. não seria frequencia muita alta?
<LeandroLuiz> *muito
<rafaht> acho que não.
<rafaht> minha placa não é suportada, e eu tinha instalado o driver e funcionava
<rafaht> ai deu problema e agora que eu resolvi parte do problema tem siso =S
<rafaht> isso
<LeandroLuiz> qual tua placa?
<rafaht> sis 771
<rafaht> e o driver estava instalado antes do problema
<LeandroLuiz> qual versão do Ubuntu?
<rafaht> 10.10 a instalada com problemas, 9.10 a do livecd
<LeandroLuiz> vc fez a config na unha?
<LeandroLuiz> ou seguiu tuto?
<rafaht> assim
<rafaht> o note estava funcionando
<rafaht> deu um problema por que desligou da bateria errado
<rafaht> ai resolvi e passou a dar problema de boot resolvi
<rafaht> ai agora tem isso
<LeandroLuiz> hum..
<LeandroLuiz> que estranho..
<rafaht> sim =S
<LeandroLuiz> Bom, achei um tuto aqui no Vivaolinux.. talvez vc queira tentar reinstalar o driver..
<LeandroLuiz> e reconfigurar o X..
<rafaht> hmm
<rafaht> passa o tuto por favor? =p
<LeandroLuiz> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Configurando-SiS-771-671-no-Ubuntu-10.10
<LeandroLuiz> Se vc der uma lida no começo aí, o rapaz diz que funcionava, porém na 10.10 parou.
<rafaht> to com trauma de problema ja
<rafaht> eu tenho receio de fazer e dar mais problema =S
<rafaht> resolvo um e dá mais um
<rafaht> mas esse que eu fiz antes do problema, quando instalei a 10.10
<LeandroLuiz> Vale a pena tentar cara..
<rafaht> o problema aconteceu depois de um tempão com a 10.10 instalada
<LeandroLuiz> as vezes resolve seu problema.
<rafaht> tem como ver os logs do x antes de tentar, ver se é isso?
<rafaht> não lembro o coma do
<rafaht> comando*
<LeandroLuiz> os logs ficam em /var/log/
<LeandroLuiz> no meu caso é tail -f /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rafaht> tem .0 e .1
<rafaht> qual a dif?
<LeandroLuiz> não sei exatamente..
<LeandroLuiz> olhe todos por via das dúvidas..
<rafaht> eu to vendo
<rafaht> mas não entendo muito
<LeandroLuiz> Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste
<rafaht> xorg.o.log
<rafaht> [    73.948]  X.Org X Server 1.9.0 Release Date: 2010-08-20 [    73.948] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0 [    73.948] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-28-server i686 Ubuntu [    73.948] Current Operating System: Linux rafa 2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:00:26 UTC 2011 i686 [    73.948] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-28-generic root=UUID=9b6b454d-00b3-4604-8386-ec9d81143698 ro quiet splash 
<rafaht> ops
<rafaht> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599014/
<rafaht> gora sim
<rafaht> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599015/
<rafaht> .1.log
<LeandroLuiz> tem um erro aqui
<LeandroLuiz> /usr/lib/dri/sis671_dri.so
<LeandroLuiz> não encontrado
<rafaht> hmm
<LeandroLuiz> em seguida dá um fatal error
<rafaht> vou instalar o driver então
<LeandroLuiz> tente aí..
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, :)
<MarconM> PeDor: blz
<MarconM> ops
<MarconM> aeuhaeuhuha
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: e ae
<rafaht> dá pra instalar via livecd?
<LeandroLuiz> rafaht, vc não consegue acesso ao console?
<rafaht> uando inicio não.
<rafaht> quando*
<LeandroLuiz> nem apertando ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<rafaht> posso tentar
<LeandroLuiz> tente.. se não conseguir, tente dar boot em modo de recuperação..
<rafaht> ok =p
<rafaht> fui
<tiagoout> tem alguém na sala?
<peregrinator_six> creio que muitos alguens! :)
<tiagoout> é que tenho um problema, é que toda vez que tento jogar qualquer jogo, ele fica muito lento, será que poderiam me ajudar?
<tiagoout> agradeço
<tiagoout> minha distribuição é ubuntu 10.10, e a minha placa é nvidia geforce fx 5500.
<peregrinator_six> tiagoout, usa o emulador sem os efeitos do compiz ligados! Tenta pra ver! :)
<tiagoout> o emulador que você diz é o wine? e para desligar o compiz, eu tenho que ir em sistema>preferencias>efeitos visuais?
<peregrinator_six> isso ai!
<peregrinator_six> deixe em nenhum
<tiagoout> sim estou usando o wine e já desliguei o compiz mas continua tudo lento.
<peregrinator_six> então você tem que falar com quem manja de wine, eu nunca o instalei, sorry man...
<Arch__> é simples
<Arch__> larga mão de usar directx
<Arch__> e mete opengl na conf do jogo
<Arch__> senão vai ficar lento mesmo
<Arch__> :P
<tiagoout> como faço isso, o jogo é o battlefield 2 demo.
<tiagoout> Arch, por favor, voc^sabe como colocar o opengl na conf do bf2 demo?
<Arch__> tiagoout, eu não sei pra esse jogo
<Arch__> só pra warcraft
<Arch__> use o PlayOnLinux
<Arch__> e use o bf2 completo
<Arch__> demo é mto limitado
<Ricardo__> o cara se matar pra rodar um jogo pro wine
<Ricardo__> e ainda demo
<Ricardo__> é pra ralar o nego ne
<MarconM> Ricardo__: concordo
<MarconM> cara usa dual boot
<MarconM> entao
<MarconM> pelo amor de deus
<Ricardo__> é
<MarconM> pra que usar wine
<Ricardo__> eu uso dual tb
<MarconM> emulador de windows
<Ricardo__> cansei de gambiarra
<gnulinux_xiita> que joga compra um console
<Ricardo__> com wine
<MarconM> se voce gosta de jogar
<Ricardo__> trabalho do caramba
<Ricardo__> uso win so pra fliperama
<MarconM> compra um console ou roda dualboot
<MarconM> aeuaheuaehaueu
<gnulinux_xiita> compra um play3
<MarconM> Ricardo__: isso ae
<MarconM> aeuhaeuaheauhauauha
<Ricardo__> perfect world
<Ricardo__> eu consegui no wine
<Ricardo__> mas demoro
<Ricardo__> atualmente ele roda melhor q no win
<Ricardo__> mas foi o unico game q fui atras pq jogo bastante
<Ricardo__> o resto eu vo pro dual boot
<Ricardo__> e tem uns nativos de tiro para linux q sao mto bons
<Ricardo__> como alien arena e openarena
<MarconM> urban terror
<Ricardo__> esse nao rodo aki
<Ricardo__> deu erro
<Ricardo__> nao sei se tinha q ter quake instalado
<Ricardo__> tb nem fiz forca pra rodar
<tiagoout> mas todos os jogos que eu coloco no ubuntu , nativos ou não ficam com bastante lag
<Ricardo__> entao tua placa é tosca
<Ricardo__> pq aki roda legal os nativos de linux
<Ricardo__> ou desative o compiz
<Ricardo__> ele deixa os games uma carroça
<tiagoout> geforce fx 5500, já desativei o compiz
<Ricardo__> fx ja era ne cara
<Ricardo__> é coisa do passado
<Ricardo__> galo veio mesmo nao usa compiz
<Ricardo__> é so firula
<gnulinux_xiita> eu uso openbox
<gnulinux_xiita> xmonad
<tiagoout> mas eu andei perguntando em foruns e me disseram que os fps estavam muito baixos pra essa placa
<Ricardo__> pois é tiagoout a placa é antiga mas nao tao ruim assim
<Ricardo__> era pra rodar no medio pelo menos
<Ricardo__> vai ver é o driver q tu ta usando
<tiagoout> já instalei o driver 173, em drivers adicionais.
<Ricardo__> eu usava esse driver ae
<Ricardo__> quando eu tinha gforce
<Ricardo__> era gforce podrona 7100 gs turbocache
<Ricardo__> capaz de ser pior q a tua como sofri com akela naba
<Ricardo__> continuo sofrendo ja q agora tenho uma ATI q no linux apanha
<Ricardo__> to pensando em comprar akelas culhuda gts 220
<Ricardo__> ae meus prob estarao resolvidos
<tiagoout> pois é a 173 é a  recomenda para minha placa, no ubuntu.
<gnulinux_xiita> que joga usa windows
<Geowany> opa
<Geowany> voltei
<Geowany> na boa...o cara quer jogar com uma fx?
<Geowany> cara...
<Geowany> zsnes e gens-emulator rodam bacana nessa placa
<Geowany> sem contar o mednafen
<Ricardo__> eheheah ah para geowany da pra jogar zsnes e paciencia
<Ricardo__> e mame
<Ricardo__> dependendo do game
<tiagoout> eu jogava bf2 no xp com essa placa.
<Pskol> da pra emula psx
<Geowany> então coloca o xp
<Geowany> Pskol: vai ficar um lixo
<Ricardo__> bah cara fui jogar psx
<Ricardo__> q grafico lixo
<Ricardo__> nao acredito q os games eram tao quadradoes assim
<Ricardo__> uso o pcsxr
<Pskol> fica nao
<Ricardo__> tava jogando um crash racer
<Ricardo__> ehehea
<Pskol> roda bem
<Ricardo__> lembrar o passado
<Pskol> alias, bem melhor q joga snes ne...
<Ricardo__> qwue nada
<Ricardo__> o snes tem games classicos
<Pskol> psx tbm
<Ricardo__> q eram mto bons
<Ricardo__> o N64
<Ricardo__> roda bem tb a emulacao
<Pskol> mas nintendo 64 tem q ter mais placa
<Pskol> senao fica uma bosta
<Ricardo__> si
<Pskol> grafico tudo retorcido
<tiagoout> será que alguém tem alguma idéia de como jogar o bf2 no wine, só falta tirar os lags.
<Arch__> tiagoout,
<Arch__> com essa tua placa não rola
<Ricardo__> é acho melhor fazer dual
<Pskol> instala o xp
<Ricardo__> e rodar ele no win
<Pskol> faz overclocj na palca de video
<Pskol> hauhauh
<Ricardo__> vo dormir flw xinaredo
<Ricardo__> Pskol, o mame roda legal
<Pskol> Ricardo__, nunca usei..
<Pskol> alias, nunca consegui funcionar
<Ricardo__> é tem q ter as romas
<Ricardo__> roms
<Pskol> dificulam tanto q desistit
<Ricardo__> é tri sacal configurar ele
<Pskol> sim, peguei algumas roms
<Pskol> mas nada..
<Pskol> consegui jogar uns tre jogos so
<Ricardo__> fizeram o programa tri complicado mesmo
<Pskol> o resto nao rodam, cheio de firula pra configura
<Pskol> larguei mao
<Ricardo__> o de dreamcast
<Ricardo__> é mto ruiim no linux ne
<Ricardo__> so no windows consegui jogar um marvel vs capcom
<Pskol> dream nunca joguei
<Ricardo__> no windows roda tri bem
<Ricardo__> agora no linux ta engatinhando o emu ainda
<Pskol> jogava mais de ps1, snes e master system
<Ricardo__> bah eu tinha master
<Pskol> pra master system nao achei pra linux
<Ricardo__> e alugava fitinha
<Ricardo__> na epoca
<Pskol> parece nao existir mesmo, se existe deve ser um emulador bem cabuloso
<Ricardo__> Pskol, mednafen
<Ricardo__> pro linux
<Ricardo__> pra master
<Ricardo__> roda tri bem
<Pskol> hum
<Ricardo__> vai atras
<Ricardo__> tem nos repositorios se tu usar ubuntu ou debian
<Pskol> roda master system?? ou mega drive??
<Ricardo__> so master
<Pskol> pq de mega drive tem um monte
<Ricardo__> pra mega uso o gens
<Pskol> hmmm
<UdontKnow> ENTER NAO E PONTUACAO!
<Pskol> vo testa depois
<Ricardo__> ele nao tem GUI
<Ricardo__> tu tem q apertar na rom
<Ricardo__>  e escolher abrir com
<Ricardo__> ae tu poe mednagen
<Ricardo__> mednafen
<Pskol> legal, vo testa depois
<Pskol> jogar um sonic kkkk
<Ricardo__> aham ou alex kidd
<Ricardo__> eahaehae
<Pskol> o sonic the hedhehog é o mais loko
<Pskol> zerei mais de 20 vezes
<Ricardo__> um classico
<Ricardo__> os jogos de master
<Ricardo__> o cara vira em 30 min
<Ricardo__> os games de ps2 hj em dia
<Ricardo__> levam horas e horas
<Ricardo__> mto sacal
<Pskol> poise, mas eu tinha 12 anos
<Pskol> kkk
<Pskol> demorava mais
<Ricardo__> eh eu tinha isso tb
<Ricardo__> tem ate atari
<Ricardo__> com o stella
<Ricardo__> eheaha
<Ricardo__> enduro
<Ricardo__> aahha
<Ricardo__> agoar fui flw ae
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, boa noite mano e sucesso ai com o seu sistema operacional! :)
<MarconM> kkk
<Nilodanx5> noite!!!
<rafaht> oi =p
<rafaht> ainda não resolvi uahaua
<rafaht> é o driver de vídeo
<rafaht> mas eu não consigo acessar o terminal via boot normal pra corrigir
<rafaht> tentei ctrl + alt + f1 e ctrl + shift + f1 e nada
<barna> rafaht, tente ctrl+alt+F2
<Arch__> rafaht, que deus tenha pena da tua alma
<gnulinux_xiita> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Nilodanx5> :-D
<rafaht> uaha
<rafaht> tá brabo mesmo =S
<rafaht> tentei f2 e nada
<gnulinux_xiita> tenta todos os f
<rafaht> eu tentei todos ¬¬
<rafaht> uahaua
<rafaht> com ctrl e shift
<rafaht> alt e shift
<gnulinux_xiita> então formata e reinstala
<rafaht> por um driver de video?
<rafaht> muito trabalho
<rafaht> reinstalar tudinho
<gnulinux_xiita> muito trabalho pra mim que uso arch com openbox com ubuntu e mamao com açucar
<fslima0> Ursinha, vc tem descendencia russa?
<pqatsi> o.0
<fslima0> ja vi a foto dela
<fslima0> parece um pouco daquela area haha
<Ursinha> não, ascendencia é alemã
<fslima0> ah, proximo entao
<fslima0> hah
<pqatsi> proximo?
<pqatsi> meu deus, quem ensinou geografia pro menino?
<fslima0> pertinho hehe
<fslima0> em relacao ao brasil
<pqatsi> só do outro lado da europa, magina amg
<pqatsi> :D
<fslima0> acho que sim neh
<pqatsi> [26/04-00:33:33] < Ursinha> não, ascendencia é alemã // Explica o pulso firme
<Ursinha> :P
<fslima0> pensei que os judeus eram que tinham pulso firme haha
<Ursinha> jesus
<Ursinha> melhor parar antes que avacalhe
<fslima0> diga
<tiagoout> será que alguém sabe porque meus jogos no ubuntu 10.10 ficam sempre com muito lags, geforce fx 5500
<tiagoout> eu tentei America`s Army: Special Forces 2.50, que cumpre os requerimentos mas ta tudo muito lento
<Yutaka> IdleOne: Hello my friend, good night
<felipe__> bom dia
<felipe__> alguem por aqui?
<ffr76> Bom dia :>)
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<illuminarch> ffr76 bom dia :)
<ffr76> illuminarch,Bom dia tudo BLZinha!!
<illuminarch> tudo
<johndarc> Bacana seu nickname, illuminarch.
<illuminarch> rsrsrs
<illuminarch> johndarc obg
<illuminarch> to terminando de atualizar meu blog
<illuminarch> hehehe
<illuminarch> blog sobre linux em geral hehehe
<illuminarch> prono
<illuminarch> pronto
<illuminarch> estou de volta
<illuminarch> :)
<skletenblack> ping ZNC
<PeDor> bom dia, alguém sabe de um programa para fazer videocast?
<Dedego>  quais os pacotes essenciais para ubuntu? 
<Dedego>  pra compilação... etc 
<Pskol> bo mdia!
<Pskol> alguem ai tem alguma solução pra acesso remoto de windows para linux, abrindo somente a tela de um aplicativo e nao a sessao toda?
<pqatsi> Pskol: ulteo
<pqatsi> e de quebra, http + html + java ;)
<pqatsi> suporta uma interface web q pode ter milhoes de clusters ligados, cada um servindo suas apps graficas
<Pskol> pqatsi, opa.. valeu a dica, vou pesquisar sobre.
<pqatsi> e ele faz o wrap via java
<pqatsi> ;)
<pqatsi> ;0
<Pskol> pqatsi, o aplicativo que quero rodar é em java
<pqatsi> e como se colocasse um vnc pra rodar a app
<pqatsi> seja no server windows ou no linux
<pqatsi> ele poe a app pra rodar no vnc
<pqatsi> e joga no java
<pqatsi> basicamente é isso
<pqatsi> e tem um session manager
<Pskol> hum.. legal
<pqatsi> que o usuario loga e tal
<pqatsi> tudo web
<pqatsi> e chatinho implementar, mas funciona, eu ja tive
<pqatsi> ;)
<Pskol> a performance é boa?
<pqatsi> like vnc
<Pskol> pqatsi, mas a tela fica meia doida igual vnc em link lento?
<pqatsi> simples
<pqatsi> e um negocio que vc pode ter 30 servidores, 15 com win e 15 com linux, e pro user so aparece que a aplicacao ta la
<pqatsi> Pskol: nao tive NENHUMA falha de renderizacao
<pqatsi> eu disse like, nao disse que usa vnc
<Pskol> massa...
<pqatsi> foi pra vc entender o conceito
<Pskol> valeu.. vo fuçar
<Dedego>  como resolvo esse erro -> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop. 
<pqatsi> no makefile? :D
<pqatsi> acho que o erro é obvio
<Dedego> !past
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'past' not found
<tiagoout> olá, gostaria de saber se alguém poderia me dizer porque será que todo jogo que eu instalo no ubuntu 10.10,nativo(america's army) e não nativo( bf2 demo) fica com muito lag ,placa geforce 5500.
<edenc> driver de vídeo errado/desatualizado?
<pqatsi> tiagoout: um monte de razoes
<pqatsi> processador congestionado
<pqatsi> sobrecarga do compiz se tiver usando
<pqatsi> o ideal pra gamers e desativar a composicao
<pqatsi> hardware mal configurado
<pqatsi> driver da nvidia nao instalado, usando nouveau
<pqatsi> etc, etc, etc
<Dedego>  ajuda ai.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/599314/ 
<pqatsi> Dedego: seu problema é linguistico e logico
<pqatsi> voce NAO viu a mensagem de erro que impediu o configure de gerar o makefile
<pqatsi> segundo
 * edenc tentando imaginar qual jogo precisaria de mysql
<tiagoout> não o driver dessa placa é o 173, que está instalado, o compiz desativado.
<Dedego> pqatsi:  então, tô començando a usar, ainda não sei tudo 
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get install libmysql++-dev libmysqlclient-dev
<pqatsi> edenc: sao 2 pessoas diferentes tio
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> tiagoout: tem que analizar. instala o htop ai e monitora a maquina
<pqatsi> o nmon tambem ajuda
<edenc> hm, dan, acordei agora
<edenc> :D
<pqatsi> Dedego: anyway
<pqatsi> procura se existe um PPA com o que voce quer compilar
<pqatsi> evite instalar programas na mao
<pqatsi> e se for instalar
<pqatsi> ./configure --prefix=/usr/local
<pqatsi> sem isso seu sistema vai virar uma zona
<Dedego> pqatsi:  é uma ssh 
<tiagoout> tá bom vou instalar
<Dedego>  mas irei fazer isso. 
<pqatsi> o que??????????????????
<pqatsi> Dedego: o que diabos voce quer?
<Dedego> pqatsi:  é uma maq remota 
<pqatsi> nao me interessa
<pqatsi> o que voce ta instalando?
<Dedego>  não física. 
<edenc> é uma máquina física sim, ela só não está na sua frente
<Dedego>  tô tentando instalar um services de irc. 
<pqatsi> Dedego: nao faz diferença ser remota ou local
<pqatsi> procure se e existe ele num ppa
<pqatsi> *ele
<Asimov> Dedego, porque nao instala phpmyadmin
<Dedego> pqatsi:  já está. 
<Dedego>  phpmyadmin,mysql 
<Dedego>  apache. 
<pqatsi> cara
<Asimov> entao acessa pelo phpmyadmin
<pqatsi> se voce NAO le o que a gente escreve
<pqatsi> problema SEU
<pqatsi> nao  sao os mesmos pacotes
<pqatsi> presta atencao
<Dedego>  tô lendo man, estou fazendo tudo que vc pediu aqui. 
<pqatsi> voce ta copiando e colando
<pqatsi> senao vc n tinha ocmentado isso
<pqatsi> os headers INDEPENDEM da aplicacao estar instalada
<Dedego>  irei conversar com o suporte da vps. 
<pqatsi> coitado do suporte...
<pqatsi> bom, deixei a solucao ai ao menos pro mysql
<pqatsi> anyway
<pqatsi> time to leave
<Dedego>  blz. 
<tiagoout> pronto instalei o htop e agora
<Ursinha> tiagoout, o htop é uma ferramenta pra vc ver a quantas anda o uso dos recursos do computador, parecido com o top
<Ursinha> sabe o top?
<tiagoout> sei colocar o comando top no terminal, mas o que faço agora, meus jogos nativos ou não estão muito lentos
<Ursinha> o top é só pra ver o que está tão "pesado" quando vc roda algo
<Ursinha> só não sei a intenção do rapaz que pediu pra vc fazer isso
<Ursinha> :(
<Ursinha> tiagoout, vc chegou a procurar por ai se a sua placa de video não se dá bem com aceleração 3d ou coisa assim no linux?
<edenc> pra ver se não tem algo rodando paralelamente ao jogo
<edenc> e consumindo os recursos que deveriam ir pro jogo
<Ursinha> tiagoout, vc sabe qual driver a sua placa de video tá usando? se o nouveau ou o driver da nvidia?
<tiagoout> essa placa é própria para aceleração 3d, geforce 5500, no ubuntu em drivers adicionais, eu coloco driver nvidia 173 recomendado
<Ursinha> certo
<edenc> esse driver é meio antigo, geralmente o ubuntu oferece dois, esse aí e o mais recente
<edenc> experimenta o mais recente
<tiagoout> é esse é o mais recente
<Ursinha> tiagoout, quais ele oferece a vc?
<Ursinha> vc tem um screenshot da tela?
<Ursinha> plis :)
<tiagoout> 96 ou 173
<Ursinha> tiagoout, existe um pacote chamado nvidia-current (imagino eu), pelo que eu vejo o mais novo é 185
<Ursinha> tiagoout, quando foi a ultima vez que vc atualizou seu ubuntu?
<Ursinha> tiagoout, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Ursinha> esse comando instala a versão mais nova do driver da nvidia
<tiagoout> eu fui no site da nvidia e as configurações da minha placa e da distribuição indicou o driver 173, mas vou testar nvidia-current
<Ursinha> hmm
<Pskol> pra geforce 5500 é 173 msm
<Ursinha> Pskol, to vendo aqui, parece que é mesmo
<Pskol> mais q isso sao pra outras placas mais novas
<Pskol> tiagoout, desistala esse driver ai, reinicia, instala denovo
<tiagoout> ta instalando pelo nvidia current
<Ursinha> tiagoout, essa placa de video é meio antiga tb, não?
<Ursinha> dependendo do jogo que vc quiser rodar vai ficar meio pesado mesmo
<tiagoout> mas para america's army que pede placa com 128 mb ram, não é , essa tem 256mb
<tiagoout> a instalação do nvidia current travou em building initial module for 2.6.35-28-generic
<Ursinha> eita....
<Ursinha> tiagoout, pelo que o Pskol falou, o melhor driver pra sua placa é o que já está mesmo
<Ursinha> então o problema não seria o driver
<fslima0> tiagoout aqui tbm... xorg nao funciona no meu laptop
<fslima0> ubuntu 11.04
<fslima0> voce esperar sair o oficial
<tiagoout> será que tenho que editar o xorg
<Pskol> reisntala o driver
<fslima0> eu fiz isso e nem funcionou
<fslima0> entao desisti :P
<tiagoout> como faço isso, tenho que ir em drivers adicionais e clicar em remover?
<tiagoout> consegui instalar nvidia current em drivers adicionais, vou reiniciar para ver no que da.
<belinha> oi gente
<alexsander> alguém conseguiu instalar o 11.04 num PC com processador Intel da linha nova (Sandy Bridge) sem placa de vídeo externa, usando o "HD Graphics" que vem embutido no processador?
<kaimian> poxa pessoal
<kaimian> to com um problema muito atual, pra quem usa notebook
<kaimian> tenho uma nvidia no meu, instalei o kernel com suporte pra switcheroo e um driver nvidia que da suporte ao switcheroo
<kaimian> porém quando eu tento trokar a minha intel pela nvidia, qdo reinicio o GDM o computador trava
<kaimian> na verdade ele responde aos comandos tipo capslock.. más a IMAGEM fica congelada
<kaimian> to ficando crazy aqui alguem me ajuda pls
<alexsander> kaimian, cpu, versão do ubuntu?
<kaimian> ubuntu 10.10 com o ultimo kernel (q foi o unico q deu suporte ao switcheroo dps de varias tentativas aqui, o que veio com o ubuntu 10.10 nao dava suporte) cpu core i7 nvidia 525M gt
<Asimov> kaimian, desculpa a ignorancia o que é isso switcheroo
<pqatsi> errr
<pqatsi> kaimian: ta falando de hybrid graphics?
<kaimian> isso mesmo
<kaimian> tipo
<kaimian> nidia optimus
<kaimian> nvidia*
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> nem termine
<pqatsi> isso é um porre de fazer funcionar
<the67pc> Gente
<the67pc> presiso de um disassemble pro Linux
<the67pc> alguem tem alguma idéia?
<kaimian> cara entao eu fiz ele funcionar
<kaimian> ele muda a placa
<the67pc> Tipo o GDB funciona
<pqatsi> o negocio é kernel 2.6.39 sair e compilar o modulo pra controlar o HG via /proc
<pqatsi> tem um modulo
<the67pc> mais não para aplicações Windows
<the67pc> como faço?
<pqatsi> the67pc: tem vários, qual o nível de ignorancia?
<the67pc> Presiso fazer engenharia reversa num malware
<the67pc> COmo assim nível de ignorancia?
 * pqatsi presume q nao seja alta, então nem recomendo a aquisicao do ida pro
<the67pc> IDA né
<the67pc> valeu
<kaimian> então meu velho, eu nao entendi oq vc falou do kernel .29
<the67pc> mais dá para emular no wine de boa?
<pqatsi> kaimian: 39
<kaimian> isso
<pqatsi> the67pc: eu tenho ele rodando via wine. e o wine NAO E EMULADOR
<pqatsi> ploft
<kaimian> xD
<kaimian> modulo pra controlar via proc?
<kaimian> ta dizendo q vai ser nativo isso
<kaimian> no .39?
<kaimian> subir e descer os modulos com 1 comando?
<kaimian> pra ativar e desativar eh isso q eu entendi?
<pqatsi> ai meu saco
<pqatsi> kaimian: no 2.6.38 ja tem um modulo que voce compila a parte
<pqatsi> que faz parte do trampo
<pqatsi> tem como fazer via debugfs também
<pqatsi> sem precisar do modulo
<pqatsi> mas é uma gambiarreira so
<pqatsi> e CADA PLACA MAE E DUM JEITO
<kaimian> sei
<pqatsi> (caps aqui significa destaque, já que negrito no irc n existe)
<pqatsi> kaimian: por enquanto nao tem muita via de regra n
<pqatsi> to com um dell xps precisando fazer isso pro cara usar CUDA aqui na fisica, e não consegui até hoje
<loopback_br> alguem ja conseguiu instalar algum USB Wi-Fi com chipset Ralink 2870 no Ubuntu Server 10.04 Kernel 2.6.32-21-generic-pae?
<kaimian> o MEU
<kaimian> EH UM DELL XPS
<kaimian> carai
<kaimian> placamae fdp essa
<zer0ne> http://9gag.com/gag/39744/
<kaimian> mas ae
<kaimian> vc conseguiu usar o hybrid
<kaimian> no seu xps?
<Ursinha> olha o linguajar ai galera
<kaimian> Ursinha, desculpa
<kaimian> pqatsi, nao neh
<the67pc> galera
<kaimian> pqatsi, eu ia por cuda aqui tb e tals
<the67pc> tentei com IDA Pro
<the67pc> mais não emula direito
<pqatsi> kaimian: a questão nao e ser fdp ou nao
<pqatsi> the67pc: entao vc ta falando errado
<pqatsi> Ursinha: cheers!
<pqatsi> kaimian: nao  e meu
<pqatsi> é de um pesquisador
<the67pc> não tem como usar o GDB?
<pqatsi> e tá tenso
<pqatsi> como disse
<the67pc> para PE Executables?
<pqatsi> the67pc: cara, estuda como disassemblers funcionam
<pqatsi> e estuda o wine ;)
<Ursinha> pqatsi, dá pra vc ser mais legal com quem vem aqui?
<pqatsi> eu rodo o ida pro numa boa aqui, todas as versoes dele que tenho
<the67pc> Mano isso eu já estudei
<Ursinha> to cansada de ver esse tom
<Ursinha> e cansada de falar nele também
<Ursinha> pqatsi, pode ser?
<the67pc> não vim aqui para você me falar isso
<Ursinha> the67pc, calma
<Ursinha> pqatsi, hein?
<Ursinha> sim ou não
<kaimian> oO
<the67pc> --'
<pqatsi> Ursinha: só to adequando a situação. um debugger dessa magnitude o sujeito tem que ter noção do que opera
<pqatsi> kaimian: pois e
<Ursinha> pqatsi, vou repetir
<Ursinha> não
<Ursinha> quero
<Ursinha> mais
<Ursinha> vc
<Ursinha> falando
<Ursinha> com
<Ursinha> gente
<Ursinha> aqui
<Ursinha> assim
<Ursinha> entendeu?
<pqatsi> kaimian: cara, nem eu entendi direito como o HG funciona no linux, pra ser honesto
<Ursinha> repetiu isso == ban
<the67pc> Eu já crackeei muitos programas não presiso ficar ouvindo merda
<pqatsi> e é um suporte deveras novo
<Ursinha> the67pc, já pedi calma pra vc
<Ursinha> e sem palavrão aqui
<the67pc> Calma porque
<the67pc> estou um dos mais calmos aqui
<Ursinha> the67pc, o cara tá errado mas dois errados não fazem um certo
<the67pc> e depende doque você diz sobre palavrão
<Ursinha> coisas que vc não falaria pra sua bisavó
<zer0ne> kkk
<kaimian> xD
<pqatsi> the67pc: então, você tem a resposta pra sua pergunta. O melhor disassembler que voce tem e o ida free ou o ida pro. o ida free ja resolve seu problema, e rodar ele não é complicado.  se voce nao for capaz de configurar isso, voce nao vai ser capaz de usar um dissasembler
<the67pc> Acho que eu não falaria nada
<the67pc> para minha bisavó
<the67pc> porque ela ta morta
<the67pc> mais deixa queto
<Ursinha> seguinte galerinha
<the67pc> EU uso o GDB
<the67pc> mais ele não suporte PE Executables
<Ursinha> ou vcs se tratam melhor ou vai todo mundo preso
<the67pc> Aff não atrapalha Ursinha
<kaimian> aiushiuahsiuahsiuhaiushiuahs
<kaimian> po
<the67pc> --'''
<Ursinha> the67pc, se vc e o pqatsi querem se matar, problema de vcs
<kaimian> na boa, ajuda a gente aí
<Ursinha> não vai ser aqui
<kaimian> soh quero faze essa * funcionar
<the67pc> olha vou refazer a frase
<Ursinha> kaimian, vou ler o log pra ver se entendo o seu problema
<the67pc> soh quero fazer essa asneira funcionar
<Ursinha> ahuaha
<the67pc> ta bom assim sem palavrão?
<Ursinha> aeee
<Ursinha> tá ótimo
<kaimian> Ursinha, se quiser até repito sem problemas
<Ursinha> kaimian, é que se vc já falou vou te poupar o trabalho
<kaimian> ok brigado
<pqatsi> Ursinha: eu entendo que aqui  seja um canal pra ajuda, etc, etc, etc. mas a ajuda ta nivelada. Dissasembling nao e pra qualquer um, e se ele se propoe a usar um ida e nao consegue configurar um wine, foi mal, ele ta na area errada.
<the67pc> Olha quem diz que estou na área errada
<the67pc> é uma pessoa que me conhece muito sabe
<the67pc> Olha se tu não tiver satisfeito com meu wine
<the67pc> vem aqui e configura-o
<zer0ne> round 2
<zer0ne> fight
<the67pc> kkkkkkk
<kaimian> ihahsiuahs
<kaimian> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<the67pc> k
<kaimian> cara vcs sao foda, oq tem a ver o wine com o desassembler afinal
<kaimian> uma coisa eh uma coisa, outra coisa eh outra coisa
<the67pc> 3 anos estudando assembly e to ouvindo asneira de quem não conheço
<kaimian> eh bom ter curiosidade e estudar mas ngm sabe tudo afinal relaxa o popozão aew
<kaimian> tem varias maneiras de mostra oq vcs sabem nao precisa ficar discutindo
<the67pc> Não é o wine dando pobrema
<kaimian> maneiras mais eficazes eu diria
<the67pc> ele roda o IDA e o OllyDBG
<the67pc> mais fica uma asneira de mexer
<the67pc> hem Ursinha
<the67pc> sem palavrão mereco uma estrelinha
<Ursinha> huahauha
<Ursinha> cara
<the67pc> ..
<Ursinha> pqatsi, não importa se o individuo sabe pouco ou muito, ninguem merece ser tratado assim
<Ursinha> e não vai ser tratado assim aqui
<the67pc> uhhh
<the67pc> uhhh
<the67pc> uauassa
<the67pc> Botou moralu
<Ursinha> sem flame
<the67pc> *morau
<Ursinha> vamos aos problemas
<the67pc> Olha você quem sabe
<zer0ne> friendship
<Ursinha> to lendo aqui
<zer0ne> the67pc: que tal virtualizar o windows e utilizar por la?
<the67pc> Boa idéia zer0ne
<zer0ne> te falar
<the67pc> mas creio
<zer0ne> eu não gosto muito do wine
<the67pc> tenho o 7 na maquina virtual
<the67pc> mais é foda passar os arquivos
<the67pc> tentei compartilhar as pastas
<the67pc> mais simplesmente não funciona
<the67pc> suhuashus
<the67pc> pendrive tambem não
<the67pc> nem HD
<the67pc> ai fica dificil
<the67pc> é o Virtual Box
<zer0ne> chuta que é macumba
<alexsander> alguém com processador i3/i5/i7 da linha nova 2xxx (Sandy Bridge)?
<Ursinha> the67pc, virtualbox funciona essas coisas
<the67pc> Sim
<the67pc> eu tenho i3
<kaimian> neho i7
<kaimian> sandybridge
<the67pc> Mais que linha nova é essa?
<the67pc> Qual é a antiga
<the67pc> ?
<kaimian> todos processador com modelo
<kaimian> de 4 digitos
<kaimian> sao sandybridge
<kaimian> q sao os ultimosq saiu
<the67pc> Por ex
<alexsander> lançados este ano
<the67pc> i3-330M?
<kaimian> nao
<alexsander> the67pc, não
<kaimian> esse nao eh sandy
<kaimian> eh um modelo antes
<kaimian> exemplo o meu
<the67pc> Ah to ligado
<kaimian> i7-2630QM
<kaimian> eh sandy, 4 digitos ali
<kaimian> 2630
<alexsander> o meu é um i5-2500
<kaimian> entao eh sandy tb
<the67pc> a que doidera
<alexsander> kaimian, tu tens placa de vídeo externa?
<kaimian> eu tenho a nvidia 525M gt
<kaimian> no caso, eh notebook
<kaimian> tenho ela em hybrid
<alexsander> o meu é desktop
<kaimian> e to no windows7, pq no ubunut num ta funcionando
<kaimian> =(
<the67pc> O Ubuntu não ta funcionando?
<the67pc> E tem Turbo Boost esses ai?
<kaimian> nao quando eu ativo a nvidia
<kaimian> o meu tem, de 2.0 pra 2.9
<alexsander> kaimian, pois é, consegui instalar o 10.10 mas ficou sem aceleração 3D; no 11.04 o X trava
<kaimian> então
<kaimian> eu vi uns tutoriais na net
<kaimian> receitas de bolo..
<the67pc> Ai tipo se tu tem um processador de 2.0 GHz um overclock elevaria até quanto o clock dele?
<kaimian> nao sei nao cara
<kaimian> nunca fiz over num processador
<zer0ne> dependendo do resfriamento, o céu é o limite
<kaimian> soh em placa de video
<the67pc> Sério isso dai zer0ne
<the67pc> tu pode fazer ele ficar de 3.0 GHz por exemplo?
<kaimian> dizem q os sandybridge guenta até 100ºC
<Pskol> se vc bota o seu pc no freezer da pra chegar a 2.8
<Pskol> kkkk
<Ricardo__> overclock pra usar linux é burrice
<zer0ne> point
<the67pc> Não penso assi
<Ricardo__> so se for jogar fliperama no windows
<zer0ne> point 2
<kaimian> linux eh rapido mas os aplicativos nem sempre
<kaimian> jogos, autocad, etc
<the67pc> Olha pode usar o overclock pra tudo
<the67pc> Até para um txt
<zer0ne> kkkk
<Ricardo__> sei la meu clock de 2.4 ghz acho ate demais pro linux
<Ricardo__> pras coisas q eu faco
<Ricardo__> agora se for no win ia faltar processador pra games
<kaimian> o jogo q eu jogo
<kaimian> no meu windows roda melhor
<kaimian> pq na verdade
<kaimian> os drivers proprietarios
<kaimian> adoram SO proprietarios
<kaimian> : )
<kaimian> o driver pra windows da nvidia tem mais de 100mb contra 40 do linux
<gnulinux_xiita> linux é rapido sim inclusive os aplicativos é só vc uasr uma distro com archtetura otimizada exemplo opensuse arch crux gentoo
<the67pc> Velho eu acho que a tecnologia da familia core
<the67pc> é tão foda
<the67pc> que tu não presisa de mais nada
<the67pc> os baguio no core i3 é muito foda
<kaimian> tb gosto da intel
<the67pc> Mais qual a diferença de Nehalem e o Sandy?
<Ursinha> vou almoçar minha gente
<kaimian> gnulinux_xiita, mas tipo cara, tem aplicativos q nao tem o source, pra vc compilar
<pqatsi> bom rango
<Ricardo__> so falta querer dar overclock em placa de video pra linux
<Ricardo__> ae é demais
<kaimian> Ursinha, e meu problema?
<kaimian> Ursinha, conseguiu algo?
<Ricardo__> com um driver porco q nem os da ati no linux ae me incluo nesta... nem adiantaria mto
<Ursinha> kaimian, achei que vc tava discutindo com eles ai
<gnulinux_xiita> so se for proprietario se for opnsource tem pra vc compilar
<MarconM> gnulinux_xiita:
<kaimian> gnulinux_xiita, aham, mas no caso de jogos, sao sempre proprietarios isso q eh fods
<gnulinux_xiita> e no arch ou crux ou suse vc se não precisa compilar nada
<kaimian> gnulinux_xiita, maioria dos programas realmente pesados e bons, sao proprietarios
<gnulinux_xiita> então usa windows e não linux
<kaimian> gnulinux_xiita, tipo, qual a diferença do suse ou arch, pro debian amd64 por exemplo?
<kaimian> acho q nao tem mta diferença nessa questao de programas, sao pre compilados em ambos neh?
<Ursinha> proprietario não é só windows
<Ursinha> só pra lembrar
<kaimian> Ursinha, ngm conseguiu resolver meu problema =(
<pqatsi> kaimian: bom, se te console
<pqatsi> não é algo trivial
<pqatsi> deixe-me ver se acho o mesmo link que achei
<pqatsi> n lembro se favoritei isso
<gnulinux_xiita> no arch eles são precompilados com otimizações tanto para i686 quanto para x86_64
<kaimian> hmmm
<kaimian> interessante
<kaimian> suse tb eh assim?
<gnulinux_xiita> sim
<kaimian> e redhat?
<kaimian> pq suse eh pago agora neh
<kaimian> redhat tb, por isso perguntei
<gnulinux_xiita> kaimian qual o problema que vc ta tento cheguei agora
<kaimian> gnulinux_xiita,  então cara
<kaimian> eh o seguinte
<kaimian> eu curto mt linux neh
<kaimian> comprei um dell aqui, xps
<pqatsi> eu fico me perguntando
<pqatsi> o que voces entendem por optimizacao?
<kaimian> e acontece que tem nvidia em hybrid saca
<gnulinux_xiita> hum
<kaimian> pqatsi, ex, tenho 7 processadores em 1, gostaria q todos meus programas usassem os 7 xD
<pqatsi> porque até onde eu sei, amd64 e retrocompativl com x86, mas nao é relacao de mao dupla
<pqatsi> kaimian: isso independe de compilacao
<pqatsi> ponto
<kaimian> pois eh esse eh o ponto
<pqatsi> depende de como o programador distribui as threads no codigo dele
<kaimian> isso
<pqatsi> ou como ele paraleliza o codigo
<the67pc> Putz
<pqatsi> isso e ARQUITETURA
<kaimian> eu nao manjo mt mas sei q funciona assim
<the67pc> o cara tem 7 processadores
<pqatsi> e nao optimizacao de compilação
<the67pc> é sério isso dai?
<the67pc> 7 processador
<the67pc> ?
<kaimian> i7 pow
<kaimian> 4 nucleos
<pqatsi> optimização de compilação é outro processo que vem depois da análise lexica/sintatica
<the67pc> Atah pow
<Ricardo__> claro q sim i7
<pqatsi> perae
<the67pc> i7 com 4 núcleos?
<pqatsi> 4 nucleos, 2 threads por nucleo
<pqatsi> calmae
<the67pc> Nunca
<pqatsi> isso nao sao 8 processadores
<the67pc> i7 tem 12 núcleos
<kaimian> sao 8 sim
<kaimian> verdade
<kaimian> nao eh 7 n
<kaimian> eh 8
<kaimian> xD
<Ricardo__> 12 nucleos tao chapadoes
<Ricardo__> vcs
<tiagoout> pqatsi, instalei o htop e agora o que faço
<pqatsi> ai ceus
<zer0ne> kkkk
<kaimian> carai me perdi aque
<pqatsi> http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=37147
<kaimian> gnulinux_xiita,
<pqatsi> numer of cores: 4
<kaimian> então cara, eh o seguinte
<Ricardo__> fisico
<pqatsi> number of threads: 8
<Ricardo__> sao 4
<pqatsi> dificil entender?
<gnulinux_xiita> kaimian
<pqatsi> anyway
<the67pc> Galera o i7 tem 12 e pronto
<pqatsi> paralelismo da distro é outro assunto
<the67pc> tem print dele ai
<the67pc> 12 núcleos
<zer0ne> ta procriando né?
<the67pc> Retrocompatiblidade eh foda
<kaimian> gnulinux_xiita, eu instalei o ultimo kernel pra dar suporte ao Switcheroo (q faz a troka das minhas placas de video pra chegar na nvidia) e instalei um driver da nvidia modificado pra dar suporte ao Switcheroo...
<pqatsi> ex.: paralelismo do processo de init
<kaimian> gnulinux_xiita, daí eu do o comando lá, pra ele trokar da intel, pra nvidia, e reinicio o X (GDM)
<pqatsi> sao outros 500. mas na execução de codigo binario mesmo, o que conta é o que o programador programou, e nao optimização de compilacao
<pqatsi> ate porque para o compilador conseguir optimizar bem, o programador tem que "colaborar" também
<kaimian> gnulinux_xiita, soh que quando reinicio, aparece a msg, intel i910 switch! ele faz o barulhinho do GDM entrando e pedindo a senha mas a tela fica congelada e nada se mexe... o capslock responde e tudo mias, porém a imagem permanece congelada, eternamente
<the67pc> Aff meu ...
<the67pc> i7 com 2.66 de clock puta merda
<Daekdroom> Tem i7 de 4 e de 6 núcleos. O Hiper-Threading diz ao sistema que tem o dobro.
<Ursinha> the67pc, olha a boca criatura
<pqatsi> Daekdroom: isso
<tiagoout> pqatsi, estou com o problema de todos os meus jogos estarem com lags, vc disse mais cedo que era pra instalar o htop, o que faço agora, porfavor??
<the67pc> ¬¬
<pqatsi> tiagoout: roda ele e monitora?
<pqatsi> Daekdroom: mas inicialmente i7 tem 4 cores x 2 threads
<pqatsi> assim como o i3 inicialmente tem 2 cores x 2 threads
<Daekdroom> É. Acho que o único que tem 6 cores é o i7 960X
<the67pc> Mais tem
<Daekdroom> *960X
<Daekdroom> Custa mil dólares em lotes de mil processadores. Não vende nada.
<zer0ne> 990 e 980
<gnulinux_xiita> kaimian vc tem que que compilar o mdulo pra tua i910 e colocar ele na entrada do kernel no menu.list ou no grub.cfg se vc usa grub2 pra ver se resolve
<Daekdroom> Só para a Intel dizer que tem o mais rápido do mercado
<kaimian> the67pc, cara tipo assim, vc falo q depende de como o cara dispoe das threads, significa q se eu pegar um programa fonte compilar pra uma plataforma i7, ele nao vai funcionar em cima dos meus 8 nucleos?
<Daekdroom> zer0ne, é isso mesmo, fui corrigir para 980 e errei novamente :p
<the67pc> Olha eu compro um i7
<kaimian> gnulinux_xiita, tipo
<the67pc> não kaimian
<the67pc> o único perigo nisso tudo
<the67pc> e do programa não usar todos os núcleos
<kaimian> gnulinux_xiita, quando eu inicio o meu ubuntu, ele inicia com i910.. saca? funciona e tal.. mas qdo eu troko pra nvidia com o switcheroo, eh q ele buga...
<the67pc> pq o i7 economiza
<the67pc> intendeu?
<the67pc> Eles são bons em multi-tarefa
<the67pc> só isso
<the67pc> enquanto não presisa
<the67pc> ele não usa
<the67pc> vou te mandar um print
<the67pc> do multi-threading em ação
<the67pc> pera ai
<kaimian> então, um jogo eh totalmente multitarefa saca
<the67pc> Não tenho muita certea
<the67pc> mais olha
<the67pc> vai aproveitar mais
<the67pc> tu emular um windows
<the67pc> por ex
<pqatsi> [26/04-14:40:39] < kaimian> the67pc, cara tipo assim, vc falo q depende de como o cara dispoe das threads, significa q se eu pegar um programa fonte compilar pra uma  plataforma i7, ele nao vai funcionar em cima dos meus 8 nucleos?
<pqatsi> depende
<pqatsi> e igual o seguinte
<pqatsi> voce tem um  quebra cabeca
<pqatsi> se voce nao distribuir ele, so uma pessoa vai fazer
<pqatsi> quem tem que fazer isso é seu algoritmo
<kaimian> isso
<kaimian> e qd vc recompila
<kaimian> um programa
<kaimian> praquela plataforma
<pqatsi> entao recompilacao nao ajuda nada em paralelizacao
<gnulinux_xiita> kaimian eu só tenho este poste aqui pra vc ter uma noção mas vai ter que googlear pra ver se acha alguma solução para nvidia pois achei que o problema era a tua intel https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel
<pqatsi> existem algumas optimizacoes que ele faz no lexico, que são os -O do gcc, mas n resolve os pobrema tudo
<kaimian> de alguma forma ele vai usar todos os nucleos? mesmo vc programando o jogo pra usar apenas 2 por exemplo
<pqatsi> gnulinux_xiita: tem nada a ver
<pqatsi> gnulinux_xiita: o problema do kaimian e Hybrid Graphics
<pqatsi> e isso no linux ainda é meio obscuro
<gnulinux_xiita> mas se googlear no oraculo encontrara
<gnulinux_xiita> a solução
<kaimian> gnulinux_xiita, entendo, cara googlei o dia inteiro desde as 2:30 da manha de hj xD
<kaimian> a verdade eh que nao tem mt coisa sobre isso no google e
<pqatsi> gnulinux_xiita: cara
<kaimian> oq tem, eu fiz e deu esse probelma ai
<pqatsi> voce ta presumindo que a solucao exista
<kaimian> dai corri pra ca como ultima alternativa
<pqatsi> mas NAO TEM
<pqatsi> ainda não tem interface alguma pronta
<pqatsi> voce faz a zorra toda via debufs
<pqatsi> *debugfs
<pqatsi> e eu demorei pra achar como o modulo funcionava
<pqatsi> a instalacao do modulo da nvidai n e trivial tb
<gnulinux_xiita> meu eu não sei como te ajudar mas só pra vc ter uma noção ja googlei dias até achar a solução para alguns problemas que tive
<gnulinux_xiita> isso que é foda
<the67pc> Ubuntu fail
<the67pc> ubuntu fail
<the67pc> sou root e não tenho acesso a um arquivo
<the67pc> éh fda viu
<gnulinux_xiita> na ubuntu vc não é root é sudo
<kaimian> gnulinux_xiita, aham ta tranquilo
<kaimian> gnulinux_xiita, vlw mesmo assim
<pqatsi> eh, o the67pc nao serve pra usar Apparmor/PaX/grsec/etc
<pqatsi> :D
<kaimian> a nao ser q
<kaimian> sudo su
<kaimian> vc vira root
<kaimian> xD
<pqatsi> sudo su nao... pelamor
<pqatsi> sudo -i
<gnulinux_xiita> kaimain torço que vc encontre
<zer0ne> tem que ser blood root
<zer0ne> kkkkkkkk
<pqatsi> sudo -i roda o login como root
<pqatsi> puxa environment, etc, etc, etc
<kaimian> sudo passwd
<kaimian> poe a senha
<the67pc> da licensagalera?
<kaimian> digita su -
<kaimian> e proonto
<pqatsi> marreta! :D
<kaimian> dps desabilita
<kaimian> o sudo
<kaimian> q nao presta
<pqatsi> kaimian: marreta
<kaimian> uahauha
<gnulinux_xiita> eu não uso sudo em nenhuma distro
<pqatsi> eu acho legal a propriedade que voces tem de dizer que algo nao presta
<the67pc> não aceito isso não
<gnulinux_xiita> sudo sempre da essas falçeta kkkkk
<the67pc> eu vo pega a permissão
<kaimian> eu uso apenas no ubuntu e de vez em quando, pq ele nao funciona direito sem...
<pqatsi> se pergntar porque, voces nao sabem responder
<the67pc> Olha galera
<the67pc> o pqatsi
<the67pc> adivinhando
<the67pc> oque nois vai responder
<the67pc> pode falar qual vai ser meu próximo casamento por favor?
<zer0ne> voodoo
<the67pc> macumba isso
<pqatsi> the67pc: quem disse que o negocio nao presta ali nao fui eu :D
<kaimian> eu soh nao gosto mt de sudo
<kaimian> ppq
<kaimian> pq
<the67pc> ha sei
<kaimian> se alguem te liga querendo usar seu pc..
<alexsander> os i3 tem 2 cores e 3 MB de cache
<pqatsi> ah
<kaimian> vc passa a senha do user normal
<kaimian> e o cara ja tem sudo
<kaimian> entendeu
<pqatsi> voce nao gostar de sudo e uma coisa
<pqatsi> nao prestar é outra coisa
<pqatsi> ;)
<the67pc> aff tomar no meio do (u
<gnulinux_xiita> pqatsi vc é muito trol então resolve os problemas de todo mundo  ai sabidão vou pro archlinux-br e pro gnu_xiitas flwo
<pqatsi> e se vc nao sabe, o sudo só permite acesso ao usuários do grupo adm
<the67pc> Eu sou root e num tenho permissão
<tiagoout> pqatsi, o firefox usa 11% da ram, mas desligando não melhora.
<pqatsi> the67pc: ao que vc n tem permissao?
<kaimian> pqatsi, eu to ciente
<the67pc> Uma pasta aqui
<pqatsi> stat pasta
<pqatsi> e inspeciona o porque
<the67pc> Mais eu executei o exploit
<the67pc> pera
<pqatsi> pode ser uma falha de FS que impede acesso ao arquivo
<the67pc> o exploit retornou o root
<the67pc> mai que p0rr4 é essa?
<the67pc> a já sei
<pqatsi> verifique as credenciais após a exploitagem
<the67pc> ohh
<pqatsi> :p
<the67pc> pronto
<the67pc> bypassed
<alexsander> os i5 da série antiga de 4xx até 5xx têm 2 cores, de 6xx a 7xx têm 4 cores; na série nova, os mobile (2xxxM) têm 2 cores, os desktop (2xxx) têm 4 cores
<alexsander> procurem as CPU de vocês aqui: http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html
<tiagoout> pqatsi, monitorei e nada
<the67pc> root@o67pc-Aspire-5741:/etc/shadow# ./shadow bash: ./shadowk: Permissão negada
<the67pc> ohh shit
<the67pc> you are bypassed shadow
<pqatsi> the67pc: novamente, verifique a credencial
<zer0ne> kkkk
<pqatsi> :D
<zer0ne> root
<zer0ne> blood root
<the67pc> o maluco já fiz o bypass credencial é o c4r4lh0
 * pqatsi lembra do velho bug bonito do vmsplice :D
<kaimian> 6336 a minha
<alexsander> o meu i5-2500 faz 6501 pontos, o i7-2630QM faz 6336 pontos
<kaimian> meio decepcionante, a 2635QM ta la em cima..
<the67pc> Vo esperar a ursinha sair
<kaimian> pois eh intao
<the67pc> pra eu começar a chinga
<zer0ne> o eu core 2 duo faz 2 gols
<zer0ne> meu*
<kaimian> alexsander, mas meu tem 4 nucleos
<kaimian> reais
<kaimian> o seu tb?
<alexsander> kaimian, o i5-2500 também tem 4 núcleos reais
<tiagoout> será que alguém sabe porque meus jogos estão tẽo lentos?
<kaimian> ah sim
<the67pc> Ursinha ta ai?
<kaimian> o seu eh desktop neh
<kaimian> por isso
<kaimian> meu eh mobile
<alexsander> kaimian, sim, desktop
<kaimian> se todos os jogos e programas fortes usassem todos os 8 nucleos eu ficaria satisfeito ja
<kaimian> mas oq adianta ter i7
<kaimian> se nao tem programa
<kaimian> =(
<the67pc> Mano o kernel do ubuntu vai usar os núcleos todinhos
<pqatsi> kaimian: bom, ter tem. há uma quantidade relativamente boa de programas multithreaded
<kaimian> pqatsi, qd vc fala multithreaded
<kaimian> pode ser
<pqatsi> mas assim, o que ter mais de um core ajuda e ao rodar mais de uma app monothread pesada
<kaimian> 2 threads
<pqatsi> ai sim
<kaimian> eu quero 8!!
<pqatsi> por exemplo
<pqatsi> ue
<pqatsi> se voce mandar codificar 8 videos ao mesmo tempo
<pqatsi> cada um vai ser alocado num core livre ;)
<the67pc> Haaooooo exagerooo
<kaimian> sim
<kaimian> xD
<zer0ne> kkk
<kaimian> ai vira..
<pqatsi> nesse ponto sim
<pqatsi> mas se vc tiver um codificador que levanta 8 threads
<the67pc> a vei
<pqatsi> como o x264
<the67pc> vo testa isso agora
<pqatsi> ai a codificacao anda mais rápido
<pqatsi> ;)
<kaimian> hmm
<kaimian> por isso td mundo fala do bendito
<kaimian> x264
<pqatsi> mas quem dispara os threads e o x264
<kaimian> ele levanta qtos core tiver
<kaimian> q foda
<pqatsi> internamente, ele pega a imagem, divide em imagens de 16x16
<pqatsi> e aplica a compressao em cada trecho
<pqatsi> e roda simultaneamente, ate a imagem toda estar codificada
<pqatsi> o nro de threads possiveis e o numero de quadrados de 16x16 que cabem na resolucao da imagem
<angeloMG> Boa tarde pessoal, alguém já teve problemas com a instalação do astah-community ???
<kaimian> show
<kaimian> o sistema
<pqatsi> (Na verdade o processo e mais ou menos esse, mas eu nunca tive saco pra mexer no fonte do x264, e nem me interessa mto)
<kaimian> soh falta eu aitvar a nvidia no ubuntu xD
<kaimian> pqatsi, eh vc q ta com o xps do cara neh
<kaimian> pqatsi, mano se vc conseguir... lembra de mim cara
<pqatsi> eh eh
<kaimian> gostaria mesmo de por linuxes aqui
<kaimian> nao to gostando dessa coisa da nvidia nao desenvolver o hibrido pra linux, ta começando a monopolia by microsoft tudo outra vez
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> nao  e q nao desenvolve
<pqatsi> nao depende so da nvidia ;)
<pqatsi> o driver da nvidia suporta quando a GPU ta ativa
<kaimian> como nao po
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> funciona
<pqatsi> so que essa versao que voce ta nao vai pegar
<pqatsi> voce tem que colocar a -current do repositorio
<kaimian> q versão
<kaimian> então
<kaimian> exatamente isso
<kaimian> eu fiz o download
<pqatsi> o suporte a nvidia dos xps so tem no -curent do ubuntu
<pqatsi> ue
<kaimian> do nvidia-current
<pqatsi> nao precisa
<kaimian> 270.9
<kaimian> com suporte ao switcheroo
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> ele deve suportar
<pqatsi> kaimian: sim
<pqatsi> mas como eu te disse
<pqatsi> NAO DEPENDE SO DO DRIVER
<pqatsi> depende do SO também
<pqatsi> no caso, kernel
<kaimian> mas ai q ta
<kaimian> esse
<kaimian> switcheroo
<kaimian> nao eh solução da nvidia
<kaimian> isso eh gambiarra de um cara lá q fez
<kaimian> a nvidia
<kaimian> nao pois a mao na massa nao
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> larga de ser cabeça dura
<pqatsi> nao é o modulo que faz o switch
<pqatsi> e uma chamada de acpi
<pqatsi> isso e coisa do SO
<kaimian> eu li alguma coisa
<kaimian> em algum lugar
<kaimian> falando sobre instalar
<kaimian> uns programinhas
<kaimian> ACPI
<pqatsi> nao e uns programinhas
<kaimian> tava entre eles
<tiagoout> pqatsi, monitorei e agora?
<kaimian> sera q eh por isso q ta dando pau?
<pqatsi> tiagoout: ue, e agora que voce tem que analisar isso pra ver quem ta comendo desempenho. se nao tiver nada aparente, verifique os logs do xorg pra ver se a composição tá de pé
<pqatsi> glxinfo | grep -i direct
<tiagoout> como verfico lo do xorg?
<pqatsi> pra ver se o direct rendering ta ok
<pqatsi> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pqatsi> brb
<kaimian> tenho q ir
<kaimian> pqatsi, afinal, vc afirmou q funciona
<kaimian> pq num ta funcionando aqui?
<kaimian> baixei o nvidia current, ta certinho ja o switcheroo
<kaimian> oq falta?
<kaimian> oq ta dando errado?
<pqatsi> kaimian: eu falei que nao consegui colocar pra funcionar. eu falei que consegui fazer o modulo reconhecer, mas nao consegui fazer o switch
<pqatsi> exatamente porque é especifico de cada bios e placa mae
<pqatsi> e é um registro de acpi
<pqatsi> kaimian: https://launchpad.net/~hybrid-graphics-linux
<pqatsi> e uma fonte de consulta
<pqatsi> mas eu nao tive progressos em descobrir como faz a chamada no meu hardware
<pqatsi> na verdade na verdade n e bem assim a coisa, mas ainda nao descobri como acordar meu hardware
<kaimian> certo
<kaimian> pelo q entendi
<kaimian> esse acpi_call
<kaimian> ajuda na hora de fazer o switch
<kaimian> tudo q eu preciso fazer então
<kaimian> seria dar insmod acpi_call.ko
<kaimian> e depois rodar o switcheroo?
<kaimian> ou nao
<pqatsi> brb galera
<tiagoout> esse é o xorg log: [  1104.579]
<tiagoout> X.Org X Server 1.9.0
<tiagoout> Release Date: 2010-08-20
<tiagoout> [  1104.579] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
<tiagoout> [  1104.580] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-28-server i686 Ubuntu
<tiagoout> [  1104.580] Current Operating System: Linux tiago-M925 2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:00:26 UTC 2011 i686
<the67pc> galera
<tiagoout> [  1104.580] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-28-generic root=UUID=42e677c1-974b-408a-a755-f302fa743ed2 ro quiet splash
<tiagoout> [  1104.580] Build Date: 09 January 2011  12:14:58PM
<tiagoout> [  1104.580] xorg-server 2:1.9.0-0ubuntu7.3 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support)
<tiagoout> [  1104.581] Current version of pixman: 0.18.4
<the67pc> aff
<the67pc> galera
<tiagoout> [  1104.581] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
<tiagoout> 	to make sure that you have the latest version.
<tiagoout> [  1104.581] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
<the67pc> não usem o zip para colocar senhas nos arquivos
<tiagoout> 	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
<the67pc> nunca mais
<tiagoout> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<tiagoout> [  1104.582] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Apr 26 13:44:46 2011
<tiagoout> [  1104.583] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<the67pc> usem o rar
<tiagoout> [  1104.583] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
<tiagoout> [  1104.584] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"
<tiagoout> [  1104.584] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
<tiagoout> [  1104.584] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
<tiagoout> [  1104.584] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"
<tiagoout> [  1104.585] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
<tiagoout> [  1104.585] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
<tiagoout> [  1104.585] (==) Automatically adding devices
<the67pc> aff para com isso
<tiagoout> [  1104.585] (==) Automatically enabling devices
<tiagoout> [  1104.585] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
<tiagoout> [  1104.585] 	Entry deleted from font path.
<the67pc> cu
<tiagoout> [  1104.585] (==) FontPath set to:
<tiagoout> 	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
<tiagoout> 	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
<tiagoout> 	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
<tiagoout> 	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
<tiagoout> 	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
<tiagoout> 	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
<tiagoout> 	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,
<tiagoout> 	built-ins
<loopback_br> ei pow... usar pastebin é bom
<tiagoout> [  1104.585] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules,/usr/l
<the67pc> tambem acho
<loopback_br> e nao dói
<the67pc> dói nada
<loopback_br> se isso fosse 15 anos atrás tinha caído a conexão
<the67pc> Tinha mesmo
<tiagoout> pqatsi, e também tem essa mensagem: [  5555.349] Warning: Xalloc: requesting unpleasantly large amount of memory: 0 bytes. o direct rendering tá ok.
<tiagoout> pqatsi, o xorg não ta completo, é parte dele.
<loopback_br> tiagoout: se tiver q colcoar mais coisa usa o http://pastebin.com/ filho
<the67pc> Ai tipo
<the67pc> a galera fica falando
<the67pc> que sistema de nitrogênio e talz
<the67pc> mais tipo
<the67pc> se tivesse nos Estadus Unidus
<the67pc> nem ia presisar disso para fazer overclock
<tiagoout> pqatsi, então o que pode ser.
<the67pc> num baguio
<the67pc> num é?
<tiagoout> loopback_br, valeu.
<sixsevenpc> outsteading
<tiagoout> pqatsi, esse é o xorg completo: http://pastebin.com/Bb754an7, e agora o que faço, o direct rendering está ok.
<Arch__> tiagoout, usa só a nvidia
<Arch__> coloca a intel na blacklist
<tiagoout> pra confirmar, é assim: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<tiagoout> Arch, ?
<Arch__> é
<Arch__> coloca o módulo da intel
<Arch__> e o da nv e nouveau
<Arch__> que são os drivers open source pra nvidia
<Arch__> só que instala o driver proprietário da nvidia antes
<Arch__> senão tu vai ficar sem o X xD
<Arch__> normalmente num precisa dar blacklist nos drivers open source da nvidia tiagoout
<Arch__> mas já vi gente com problema por causa disso
<Arch__> e na dúvida...
<Arch__> melhor não se fuder xD
<Ursinha> sigh
<tiagoout> e eu coloco: blaklist intel no fim da blacklist, só isso?
<Ursinha> quantas vezes vou ter que pedir pra não fazer isso aqui?
<Arch__> é
<Ursinha> Arch__, hein?
<Ursinha> palavrão == ban
<Arch__> qual palavrão?
<Ursinha> nem sabe mais o que fala
<Ursinha> afe
<Ursinha> vamos subir o nivel desse canal, pelo amor de Deus moçada
<Stylles> Ursinha:  subir nivel..
<Ursinha> de init 3 pra init 5
<Ursinha> rá
<giano_> runlevel 6
<Ursinha> giano_, qual ]]
<Ursinha> qual é o 6 mesmo?
<Ursinha> o 5 sobe o x, se não me engano
<Ursinha> 3 só console
<Ursinha> 1 ou 2 single user
<Ursinha> esqueci
<Ursinha> XD
<tiagoout> Arch, depois de colocar blacklist intel, tenho que reiniciar?
<pqatsi> Ursinha: 6 e restart, 0 e halt
<Arch__> tiagoout, sim
<Ursinha> pqatsi, obrigada :)
<pqatsi> mas o upstart nao depreciou isso? :D
 * pqatsi corre
<Ursinha> sim, to lembrando dos antigamente
<Ursinha> *cof*
<pqatsi> *cof*
 * Ursinha levanta e sente a coluna doer
<Ursinha> pq na minha época meu filho.... pra subir o x precisava de startx e .initrc
<Ursinha> *cof*
<Ursinha> .xinitrc
<Andre_Gondim> Ursinha, xf86config :P
<pqatsi> Ursinha: ah minha filha, na minha precisava de modeset pro monitor no xfree :D
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: meu primeiro linux foi configurado na mao
<pqatsi> fui descobrir o xf86config e o x86conf uns 6 meses depois
<Andre_Gondim> pqatsi, eu me recordo de ter que saber a frequência do monitor para poder configurar
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: modeset ;)
<pqatsi> é isso
<pqatsi> alias
<pqatsi> tinha um site que gerava o modesetting automagico
<Ursinha> Andre_Gondim, saber a frequencia era mole
<Ursinha> tinha que escrever o xorg.conf inteiro na mão
<Ursinha> hardcore
<Arch__> eu escrevo até hj
<Arch__> claro
<Arch__> já guardo pronto no pendrive
<pqatsi> Ursinha: pois e
<Arch__> pra não dar merda
<pqatsi> bons tempos...
<gnulinux_xiita> Arch__ eu tanbem
<Ursinha> sem palavrão meu filho
<Ursinha> lava a boca com sabão dai volta
<pqatsi> Ursinha: protex de preferencia :D
<Ursinha> hehehe
<Ursinha> só botar um pouco de ordem que a geral debanda
<Ursinha> ãnfã
<loopback_br> sabão de coco
<pqatsi> anfa??
 * pqatsi não  conseguiu transliterar isso
<Ursinha> pqatsi, piada com frances
<loopback_br> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Ursinha> :)
<pqatsi> Ursinha: explained ;)
<Ursinha> tiagoout, e ai rapaz
<tiagoout> oi
<Ursinha> tiagoout, deu certo?
<tiagoout> Ursinha, vou testar o jogo agora.
<Ursinha> beleza
<marcelomauro> Boa tarde, estou fazendo um seleção de videos do youtube para compor uma aula em video. Qual programa no mundo linux mais adequado para este tipo de trabalho?
<Ursinha> pra edição de video?
<marcelomauro> preciso cortar, colar, juntar partes, etc
<Ursinha> hmm
<Andre_Gondim> marcelomauro, openshot, pitivi, cinerela
<Ursinha> tem o tal do cinelerra
<marcelomauro> hummm
<marcelomauro> Andre_Gondim, aproveitando, qual um bom também para gravar tela? Baixei um chamado recordmydesktop mas ele não me atende muito bem
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: lives
<pqatsi> e o mais pratico
<pqatsi> tem o kino pra kde também
<Andre_Gondim> marcelomauro, é o que eu uso heheh
<marcelomauro> uso ubuntu mesmo, não o kumbutu
<marcelomauro> vou testar aqui
<megalinux> talana
<marcelomauro> Andre_Gondim, não tem o cinelerra no repositório do 11.04
<Andre_Gondim> marcelomauro, é não tem, =/ tente o kdelive é algo assim, dizem que é bom, dá uma olhada nos programas do ubuntu studio ;)
<marcelomauro> hummm
<gnulinux_xiita> kdenlive
<gnulinux_xiita> mas ele requer o recordmydesktop
<MarconM> marcelomauro: o kdenlive é bom
<MarconM> eu uso aqui
<MarconM> trabalhava com edição de video
<MarconM> com programas da adobe ... o kdenlive é o melhor
<MarconM> q usei
<marcelomauro> no final das contas, eu preciso de um programa parecido ao camtasia no mundo windows - gravar voz e video (desktop e cam ao mesmo tempo), converter tipos de video para formato avi e/ou dvd
<MarconM> marcelomauro: o kdenlive se voce colocar o plugin ele faz isso
<marcelomauro> juntar, colar, editar e recriar videos
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> agora se voce quer um after effect da vida
<marcelomauro> MarconM, vou testar aqui então
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> marcelomauro: ele tem varias opção de saida
<MarconM> voce tem que saber configurar mas é sussa
<MarconM> se voce mechou com os outros msm no windows voce vai saber configurar ... no google tem bastante sobre ele
<marcelomauro> não precisa ser muito pesadão não... é porque as mídias na minha escola são limitadas e preciso converter os videos que encontro em formatos que os computadores linux (antigões) da escola possam ler
<marcelomauro> heheheh
<MarconM> marcelomauro: eu uso ele para fazer tutorial gravando meu desktop e editando depois ... colocando legenda
<MarconM> e etc
<MarconM> marcelomauro: acho q ele ja serve para voce
<MarconM> marcelomauro: usei outros tambem ... mas nao me lembro o nome certinho
<MarconM> marcelomauro: tem o pitivi eu acho .. o kino
<MarconM> good luck man :-D
<marcelomauro> Nossa como esse Unity dificulta a minha vida, tenho que dar vários cliques para ir até a tela que desejo... e diz que ele fora criado a partir de um teste de usabilidade... putz!
<Ursinha> marcelomauro, o que vc está tentando acessar?
<tiagoout> Arch, não funcionou continua tudo lento.
<marcelomauro> Ursinha, tudo ficou mais difícil de achar... A tela não abre no menu que queremos, quando abre os programas estão escondidos.... enfim, em vez de dois cliques, preciso de 5 a 8 cliques
<Ursinha> marcelomauro, é meio dificil mesmo qdo a gente não tá acostumado
<Ursinha> experimenta segurar a tecla do windows
<marcelomauro> aff, agora tem que usar o mause com uma tecla pressionada?
<Ursinha> claro que não, só estou te mostrando uma coisa legal
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> pessoal só reclama... hahahaha
<Ursinha> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/unity-keyboard-mouse-shortcuts
<marcelomauro> ahhh é porque em vez de se fazer uma coisa pra ficar mais rápido o povo inventa o que deixa lento... coisa legal era a gente pensar e a tela abrir onde queremos
<marcelomauro> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ursinha> hauahuahua
<tiagoout> pqatsi, esse é o xorg completo: http://pastebin.com/Bb754an7, e agora o que faço, o direct rendering está ok.
<Ursinha> ai sim
<tiagoout> Arch, não funcionou .
<marcelomauro> queria ter dinheiro para eu inventar um leitor de padrões cerebrais que identificasse as oscilações de vontade de um usuário domestico. KKKKKKKK O problema não seria a interface, mas a lógica do programa. kkkkkk
<Ursinha> marcelomauro, ahahaha
<Ursinha> marcelomauro, ó só
<Ursinha> marcelomauro, http://i.imgur.com/cbjs0.png
<marcelomauro> Ursinha, mim estilo antigo, mim gostar de mouse, mim homem informaticus pre-historicus
<marcelomauro> porém mim agradecer simpatia de Ursinha
<Ursinha> uma coisa que eu achei legal é quando eu aperto a tecla do windão, aparece a janela pra digitar
<Ursinha> hahahaha
<Ursinha> marcelomauro, :)
<tiagoout> Ursinha,  será que tem alguma coisa errada com o meu xorg: http://pastebin.com/Bb754an7
<walex> xD
<walex> pra que serv este chat ?
<johndarc> walex, lugar onde o pessoal pode conversar e esclarecer dúvidas sobre o sistema.
<walex> humm
<johndarc> Que cara legal.
<angelomesquita> Boa tarde pessoal, estou com um problema pois não consigo instalar o astah-community que é o antigo jude. ferramenta case para uml. ele começa a instalar e não finaliza de jeito algum por motivo, pelo que li, de dependências.
<angelomesquita> Alguém já passou por esse problema ?
<ffr76> Tem como enumerar no mc edit automatico???
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> oiiii tem como no mc edit enumerar um script automatico quando abrir???
<barna> !paciencia
<ubottu-br> Não repita sua pergunta, você não está sendo ignorado; se ninguém te responder, é porque não sabe a resposta ou está ocupado. Você pode procurar em http://ubuntuforum-br.org/, ou https://help.ubuntu.com e http://www.ubuntuforums.org (em Inglês) enquanto aguarda.
<ffr76> q rude !:>(
<barna> ffr76, vc pode fazer uma sugestão a ursinha, pois foi ela q colocou isso! se quiser dar uma checada! http://boo.ubuntu-br-am.org/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu-br&search=&order=name%20ASC&page=1
<Margraf> pqatsi::)
<Pskol> pqatsi, cara,, valeu por me indicar aquela soluçao de acesso remoto,, show de bola... valeu mesmo
<Pskol> o ulteo.. ta funfando redondo aqui
<pqatsi> Pskol: po cara, legal
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> Margraf: aeeeeeew
<ffr76> !quit
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'quit' not found
<ffr76> quit
<virtu> pimpao: de ctba?
<marcelomauro> meu irmão está lá no interior precisando que eu fala procedimentos no seu computador via assistência remota.  Fazia tais procedimentos no windows, tem como fazer aqui pelo linux?
<pimpao> nope
<pimpao> RS
<virtu> blz
<pimpao> e vc?
<virtu> RS tb, mas tenho um amigo que é de ctba e tem sobrenome pimpao
<Alex-Musicman> alguém aí sabe como converter de avi para mkv pelo ffmpeg?
<Alex-Musicman> alguém aí sabe como converter de avi para mkv pelo ffmpeg?
<Guest67911> ola
<Guest67911> boa noite
<Guest67911> ti precisando de ajuda
<Guest67911> to*
<Guest67911> alguem ta ai q pode me ajudar??
<pimpao> no que vc precisa de ajuda?
<Guest67911> cara
<Guest67911> acontece o seguinte
<Guest67911> instalei o ubuntu 10.10
<Guest67911> a instalação ocorreu normal
<Guest67911> sem erros
<Guest67911> tudo ok
<Guest67911> dai quando terminou a instalação, abriu a bandeja do cd
<Guest67911> e pediu pra clicar enter
<Guest67911> eu tirei o cd e cliquei enter
<Guest67911> o pc
<Guest67911> reiniciou normal
<Guest67911> mas quando deu boot no HD, apareceu o seguinte erro
<Guest67911> out of disk grub rescue>
<Guest67911> e não passa disso, é tipo ms-dos
<pimpao> ixe
<Guest67911> alguem sabe o q é
<Guest67911> ja instalei 2 vezes e acontece a mesma coisa
<Guest67911> agora to executando o ubuntu no cd
<Guest67911> mas quero instalar pq tem mais vantagem
<Guest67911> alem de ser mais rapido
<Guest67911> o galera, alguem ja viu isso???
<giano_> sua solução esta aqui http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,14614.0.html
<jardel> Boa noite
<rafaht> oi =p
<rafaht> pqtasi, tá ai?
<jardel> Estou começando a usar ubuntu 10.10, to lendo a documentaçao, e nem tudo que procurei na net achei.Alguem poderia me ajudar?
<Pretto> jardel: o q vc procurou?
<rafaht> oi, eu tava com problema no grub ontem, corrigi
<jardel> Gostaria de saber como faço para ativar o Serviços?
<rafaht> mas ainda tenho o problema do recordfail, que não sei corrigir, achei solução mas ainda não entendi direito: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1620275
<rafaht> alguém? =S
<Pretto> jardel pelo terminal?
<botinha> boa noite amigos (as)
<jardel> Li em algum matarial que tem essa opçao em  Sistemas> Preferencias, tentei instalar mas nao deu certo
<jardel> mate*
<botinha> tem uma duvida a respeito de algum programa para imprimir capa de cd? alguem poderia me dar uma dica por favor?
<Pretto> isso é um menu jardel
<jardel> isso
<Pretto> rafaht: essa solução pe reinstalar
<jardel> mas tem que instalar, para aparecer?
<Pretto> jardel: não, ela está no seu painel superior do gnome
<Pretto> jardel, qual serviço vc precisa iniciar?
<Pretto> !search
<ubottu-br> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<Pretto> !search cdcover
<ubottu-br> None found
<Pretto> botinha: glabels
<jardel> Essa opçao seria como msconfig no windows?
<cropalato> Pretto, fala meu velho
<Pretto> e ae cropalato
<Pretto> jardel: não, isso é só um menu
<cropalato> Pretto, quais as novidades? alem do rebeno
<Pretto> cropalato: vou fazer lpi no fim de maio :p
<Pretto> cropalato: já viajou?
<cropalato> Pretto, massa qual? o 101, 102, 201, 202, 30*?
<Pretto> <Pretto> jardel, qual serviço vc precisa iniciar?
<cropalato> Pretto, ainda não
<Pretto> cropalato: 101 e 102
<jardel> Como estou aprendendo to tentando entender como funciona o OS e tal, na verdade gostaria de desativar os programas que nao uso.
<botinha> Pretto, ele estah no repositorio
<cropalato> Pretto, blz, teve muito mudança nessa nova versão?
<Pretto> cropalato: na 11?
<cropalato> a 101 e 102 foram reformuladas
<cropalato> Pretto, mas já tem algum tempo
<Pretto> cropalato: mudou uns tópicos só
<cropalato> Pretto, coisa pouca?
<Pretto> mudaram em 2009
<cropalato> não foi em 2010?
<Pretto> cropalato: não, 2009
<botinha> Pretto, achei ele aqui no synaptic
<Pretto> jardel em modo grafico tem o gnome-system-tools e o BUM
<jardel> teria que instalar?
<Pretto> jardel, mas estude o update-rc.d
<Pretto> jardel: sim
<jardel> Sim, comecei a usar essa semana, ja li algumas coisas que me desperto interesse, porem meu tempo é curto mas tento aproveita ao maximo pra apreder
 * cropalat levou um tombo
<cropalat> Pretto, ja testou o 110.4?
<jardel> tem diferenças entre gnome-system-tools e o BUM em termos de uso?
<Pretto> to usando ele agora cropalat
<Geowany> BUM kkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> isso deve explodir o pc
<Geowany> pefiro o rcconf
<Pretto> jardel, visualmente sim
<jardel> qual seria o melhor na tua opniao?
<Pretto> jardel: o update-rc.d é o padrão no ubuntu
<cropalato> jardel, tem experiencia com outros s.o's baseados em unix?
<jardel> mas ele instala automatico?
<Pretto> botinha: http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/27889.aspx
<Pretto> jardel: o que é padrão já vem instalado
<jardel> Nao.Cara nao sei nada ja deu pra perceber neh. hiahsiuahsiu
<jardel> Hum
<cropalato> jardel, isso não é problema
<cropalato> Jarde
<cropalato> jardel, já te apresentaram ao man?
<cropalato> jardel, man é o cara
<Pretto> cropalato, tive um kernel panic no primeiro boot apos o update :)
<cropalato> hehehe
<cropalato> Pretto, to usando
<cropalato> mas ta de lascar
<cropalato> Pretto, travando meu lap
<Pretto> jardel, apropos e man são seus amigos intimos
#ubuntu-br 2011-04-27
<cropalato> jardel, ou ao menos devem ser a partir de agora
<jardel> hum
<Pretto> cropalato: no meu ta ok, mas não to com o nouveal
<cropalato> jardel, mas não se furte a perguntar
<cropalato> o alt+f2 tem horas que não acha as coisas
<cropalato> Pretto, agora mesmo não acho o gnome-terminal
<cropalato> Pretto, como posso viver sem prompt de comando?
<Pretto> cropalato: vc notou q só  pode adicionar no launcher o que estiver no /usr/share/applications?
<cropalato> Pretto, ctrl + ALT+ F1 é maldade
<Pretto> cropalato: eu uso o terminator
<cropalato> Pretto, não
<jardel> To começando pelo que ja li me interessei bastante, entao tenho muito o q aprender,
<cropalato> Pretto, tb não conheço o terminator
<Pretto> cropalato: ctrl+alt+t will do the trick for you
 * cropalato é fã de preto
<Pretto> jardel: depois de um tempo fica facil, não desista :)
<cropalato> huahuahua
<cropalato> Pretto, nunca lembro de atalhos
<cropalato> Pretto, vou anotar
<cropalato> huahauhau
<jardel> OK.
<cropalato> Pretto, e o novo shell gráfico
<Pretto> cropalato: uso muito, tem um wallpaper com todos do unity
<cropalato> Pretto, o que está achando?
<cropalato> Pretto, manda o wallpaper ai
<Pretto> cropalato: to gostando, mas ainda sinto falta dos paineos do gnome
<cropalato> Pretto, e do gnome-do? vc usava?
<Pretto> cropalato: usava sim
<Pretto> cropalato: http://www.edugeek.net/forums/nix/74720-ubuntu-unity-wallpaper-showing-keyboard-shortcuts-mouse-tricks.html
<lucasfl> gente, alguém sabe se é normal o Ubuntu 11.04 dar tantos erros?
<lucasfl> desde que eu atualizei tá dando muito aviso de erro, e muitos crashs também
<cropalato> Pretto, vc já reparou que o alternate tem muito pouco driver de wireless?
<lucasfl> e algumas coisas não funcionam mais, também.
<Pretto> lucasfl: ainda é beta, a tendencia é ter muito dependendo do hardware
<marvel> bom dia
<marvel> boa noite
<marvel> :D
<lucasfl> Pretto: esses erros são mais comuns no modo Ubuntu clássico. sabe porque?
<Pretto> cropalato: normal, o live sempre vem + preparado
<Pretto> lucasfl: no com o gnome painel?
<lucasfl> Pretto: e além disso a tela tá piscando direto, como se o nautilus reiniciasse ou coisa assim.
<lucasfl> Pretto: sim
<marvel> gente eu usso ubunto 10.10 ele ta instaldo ja um tempo messes so que ele ta  pouco lento  o que devo fazer pra ele fica mais rapido ?
<Pretto> lucasfl: qual sua placa de video?
<jardel> Preto: O gnome-system-tools ja esta instala como faço pra usar?
<lucasfl> Pretto: Nvidia GeForce 8400 GS
<Pretto> lucasfl: vc não conseguiu o unity ne?
<cropalato> Pretto, mas sem drive de atheros é acreditar que todos usam cabo
<lucasfl> Pretto: consegui, ele roda normal aqui. mas não acostumei e to usando o modo normal.
<Pretto> lucasfl: tem algum log de erro? viu algum report de bug?
<Pretto> jardel: ele deve ter uma opção em sistema->administração
<lucasfl> lucasfl: sobre essas "piscadas" da tela, nada. mas fora isso, logo que eu inicio o ubuntu eu recebo várias mensagens de "Erro no Sistema", mas nenhuma com detalhes.
<botinha> Pretto, obrigado pela dica amigo deu certo aqui..
<Pretto> jardel: ou vc pode digitar alt+f2 e depois digitar o comando
<Pretto> lucasfl: vc instalou do zero ou fez update?
<lucasfl> Pretto: eu estou tentando atualizar aqui pra ver se não são erros comuns por ainda ser beta e tal.
<jardel> qual seria o comando?
<cropalato> lucasfl, esse sistema sofreu upgrade ou foi instalado do zero?
<lucasfl> Pretto: não, eu já usava ele a um tempo.
<lucasfl> cropalato: upgrade.
<cropalato> lucasfl, pode ser algum esquelo atras do seu armário, tentou criar um novo usuário e ver se esses erros acontecem com ele tb?
<Pretto> jardel: gnome-system-tools
<Pretto> cropalato: kkk boa analogia
<lucasfl> cropalato: não. vou testar aqui e já digo o resultado.
<Pretto> minha bateria ta indo pro saco, volto depois do jantar :>
<Pretto> botinha: ;)
<cropalato> Pretto, intel
<jardel> Pretto: Deu essa mensagem, Erro ao iniciar arquivo"home/jardel-notebook-ubuntu/gnome-system-tools":Arquivo nao encontrado
<lucasfl2> voltei.
<lucasfl2> criei um novo usuário, e até agora erro nenhum.
<cropalato> lucasfl2, isso é normal
<Raff> to com um problema rodando o ubuntu no virtualbox, a pasta compartilhada /media/sf_compartilha ta com permissao so pra root, eu mudo mas nao consigo acessar
<lucasfl2> cropalato: porque isso acontece?
<lucasfl2> cropalato: é algum erro no meu usuário?
<cropalato> lucasfl2, não
<cropalato> lucasfl2, as configurações de comportamento do seu usuário ficam registrados em arquivos nesse diretório
<cropalato> lucasfl2, como você atualizou o sistema, alguns pacotes foram removidos e outros tem uma versão que não suportam mais alguns parâmetros de configuração
<cropalato> lucasfl2, de uma olhada nos arquivos ocultos na pasta de seu usuário
<cropalato> lucasfl2, vai ver que tem muito mais do que oonovo usuário
<cropalato> toda vez que um usuário é criado, ele recebe uma copia de todos os arquivos que estão no /etc/skel
<EwertonDutra> Raff seu usuário faz parte do grupo vbusers (acho que é isso)?
<lucasfl2> cropalato: e pra resolver isso, eu apago o usuário antigo e uso o novo? ou tem alguma outra solução?
<Raff> nao sei
<Raff> axo que nao
<cropalato> lucasfl2, essa é a solução porca, rápida e preguiçosa. mas funciona. o problema é que vai perder tudo que vc tem
<EwertonDutra> Raff, se estiver no linux, dê o comando no terminal $groups
<lucasfl2> cropalato: tudo mesmo, ou as configurações e etc?
<cropalato> lucasfl2, sim. por isso não faça
<cropalato> hehehe
<lucasfl2> cropalato: bom, e qual é a outra?
<EwertonDutra> Raff, sem o $, este símbolo é pra dizer que não precisa ser superusuário (root), que seria #
<Raff> sim sim
<Raff> eu estou no grupo, rafael vboxsf adm ...
<cropalato> lucasfl2, faça um backup dos arquivos
<cropalato> lucasfl2, .bash_logout  .bashrc  Desktop  examples.desktop  .profile
<EwertonDutra> Raff, o seu VB é o OSE ou você está usando o repositório oficial da oracle?
<EwertonDutra> Raff, é que eu não tenho instalado aqui
<EwertonDutra> Raff, Talvez o nome dos grupos possam ser diferentes
<cropalato> lucasfl2, depois copie o conteudo de /etc/skel para sua pasta home
<Raff> ose
<cropalato> lucasfl2, mas lembre de copiar os arquivos ocultos
<lucasfl2> cropalato: só não consegui encontrar o Desktop examples.desktop
<cropalato> deve ter nome de "Área de Trabalho"
<cropalato> lucasfl2, e algo semelhante
<lucasfl2> cropalato: tem a pasta "Área de Trabalho" só
<cropalato> então pronto
<cropalato> lucasfl2, se não tem não precisa fazer backup
<lucasfl2> cropalato: ok
<Raff> eu to axando estranho pq a permissao da pasta /media/sf_compartilha eh drwxrwx--- nao teria que ser rwx pra others tbm ?
<lucasfl2> cropalato: na pasta Skel, só tem exatamente esses arquivos que você me pediu para fazer backup.
<lucasfl2> cropalato: é isso mesmo?
<cropalato> Raff, não. quem controla isso é o serviço e não vc diretamente
<cropalato> lucasfl2, sim os outros são instalados pelas aplicações na primeira vez que elas são executadas
<Raff> tipo pelo terminal consigo acessar a pasta com o root, mas com usuario normal nao
<EwertonDutra> Raff, vê quem é o dono da pasta
<lucasfl2> cropalato: pronto, copiei.
<cropalato> lucasfl2, testa agora
<lucasfl2> cropalato: ok
<EwertonDutra> Raff $ls -l /media/sf_compartilha
<Raff> root vboxsf
<cropalato> Raff, me explique melhor o que vc quer fazer
<EwertonDutra> Raff, aparentemente as definições de grupo estão ok
<Raff> tem uma pasta compartilhada no virtualbox, ela ja eh montada quando liga /media/sf_compartilha mas eu nao consigo acessar com usuario normal
<EwertonDutra> Raff, o grupo vboxsf tem permissão para leitura e escrita e você faz parte deste grupo
<EwertonDutra> Raff, já aconteceu comigo algo assim também
<cropalato> Raff, tentou criar outro compartilhamento em outra pasta?
<EwertonDutra> Raff, na época não entendi o porquê, mas ele não compartilhava diretório montado
<lucasfl> voltei.
<EwertonDutra> Raff, aí eu criei um compartilhamento dentro do vbox de uma subpasta e funcionou
<lucasfl> cropalato: os erros continuam.
<Raff> to tentando add o usuario rafael no grupo vboxsf, com o comando gpasswd -a rafael vboxsf, mas quando digito $groups com o usuario rafael nao aparece o grupo vboxsf
<pqatsi> Raff: relogue
<lucasfl> cropalato: os arquivos são só esses? ou será que o erro é por outra causa?
<cropalato> lucasfl, devem ser por causa de outros arquivos antigos
<cropalato> lucasfl, tem que rastrear
<lucasfl> cropalato: como?
<jardel> Alguem tem dicas para iniciante de progrmas que posso instalar e como instalar?
<newclimb> boa noite
<newclimb> estou com um probleminha, instalei ubuntu 10.10 em um notebook toshiba satelite u505 mas quando o coller começa a funcionar o ubuntu trava
<newclimb> alguem tem ideia do que pode ser
<newclimb> ping
<jardel> Alguem sabe ql conf tenho que fazer no amsn para poder logar no email e conectar  no amsn ao mesmo tempo?
<newclimb> estou com um probleminha, instalei ubuntu 10.10 em um notebook toshiba satelite u505 mas quando o coller começa a funcionar o ubuntu trava
<newclimb> ping?
<cropalato> lucasfl, pode ir renomeando um a um para ver se resolve sua vida ou tentar identificar a aplicação que está causando o erro e dai identificar o arquivos problemático
<newclimb> cropalato: esta ai
<lucasfl> cropalato: tem algum jeito facil de saber qual é a aplicação que tá causando o erro? será que pode ser mais de uma?
<EwertonDutra> E aí Raff? Alguma novidade?
<EwertonDutra> Raff, estou instalando o vbox, vamos ver se eu descubro alguma coisa
<newclimb> ping
<the67pc> galera
<the67pc> tenho uma dúvida
<the67pc> sobre hardware
<EwertonDutra> Quem não tem the67pc?
<the67pc> tipo quantos nanometros tem a fámilia do core nehalem?
<the67pc> Tipo a do Sandy Brigde tem 32 né?
<the67pc> E a nehalem?
<EwertonDutra> Uns 45 ou 32...
<EwertonDutra> Apostaria nos 45
<EwertonDutra> Já viu no site da intel?
<the67pc> Eu to tentando achar
<the67pc> e como identificar para saber
<the67pc> se meu processador e sandy brigde?
<EwertonDutra> Vou ver se acho aqui
<EwertonDutra> Qual é a identificação dele?
<the67pc> i3-330M
<EwertonDutra> Pelo que rolou de manhã, se tiver 4 dígitos é sandy
<the67pc> a
<the67pc> shuas
<the67pc> que doidera
<the67pc> Mais ele tem 32 nanometros
<EwertonDutra> Vou procurar no site
<the67pc> qq ta errado?
<EwertonDutra> Vou procurar informações no site, só um momento
<EwertonDutra> é para note ou desk?
<the67pc> Note
<newmar> ola
<the67pc> Acho?
<EwertonDutra> http://www.intel.com/portugues/products/processor/corei3/mobile/specifications.htm
<EwertonDutra> Tem 2 núcleos, mas vou ver se acho a arquiterura
<newmar> estou com um problema instalei o ubuntu em um laptop toshiba satelite u505 mas quando o ventilador começa a funcionar o ubuntu trava
<EwertonDutra> 32 nm
<newmar> alguem tem alguma ideia de como posso resolver
<EwertonDutra> Veja este link http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=47663
<the67pc> Olha pq tipo os antigos não são 32 nm
<the67pc> e esse não tem 4 números
<the67pc> é esse mesmo que você me mandou
<EwertonDutra> Mas tem 4 threads
<the67pc> Isso 4 threads
<EwertonDutra> Que dará uns 8 núcleos virtuais
<the67pc> Não ele tem 2 núcleos reais
<the67pc> e mais 2 núcleos
<the67pc> total são 4
<EwertonDutra> Ok, deve ser isso mesmo
<the67pc> Isso oq?
<the67pc> Lithography
<the67pc> 	32 nm
<EwertonDutra> Thread já devem ser os núcleos totais
<the67pc> não fala qual a arquitetura
<EwertonDutra> Mas repare que a parte gráfica é em 45 nm
<the67pc> isso
<the67pc> tambem vi
<the67pc> mais nem na sandy elas são 32
<the67pc> nm
<the67pc> Tipo ele é bem novo
<EwertonDutra> Acho que sim, mas deixe eu conferir
<the67pc> a antiga foi lançada em 10 de janeiro
<the67pc> eu comprei ele em dia 21 do mês 3
<EwertonDutra> Novo pra emergente
<the67pc> oq?
<EwertonDutra> País subdesenvolvido
<the67pc> ahuashusau
<the67pc> é mesmo
<the67pc> Ele é arcanrrale memso
<the67pc> não é sandy
<the67pc> mais eu num tenho que preocupa
<the67pc> a única coisa q meioro foi o processamento da GPU
<the67pc> pq o core i3 arcan... já era 32 ao contrario do i5 e i7
<the67pc> Agora que vi
<Pretto> e ae jardel resolveu?
<ZNC> Pretto: vc esta d volta :D
<Pretto> ZNC: pois é :)
<ZNC> Pretto: :-D boa noite
<Ursinha> Raff, vc não é o cara que tava aqui ontem com problema no grub, é?
<Raff> n
<Ursinha> blz
<jardel> Preto: Agora aparece em Sistemas>Adminstr>BootUp-Manager
<Pretto> jardel: esse é o bum
<Raff> tava com problema agr pouco com pasta compartilhada no vbox mas ja resolvi
<EwertonDutra> e o que vc fez raff?
<jardel> Pretto: sabe ql conf tenho que fazer no amsn para poder logar no email e conectar  no amsn ao mesmo tempo?
<Raff> cara eu adicionei o usuario raff no grupo vboxsf, mesmo assim nao dava, ai desliguei e liguei a vm e deu certo
<Raff> ususario eh rafael nao eh raff, confundi
<EwertonDutra> putz
<EwertonDutra> Detalhe simples raff
<Pretto> jardel: não entendi, mas uso o emesene
<Raff> s
<Raff> mas valeu pela ajuda ai
<EwertonDutra> Os grupos só passam a funcionar no próximo login
<jardel> Pretto: se eu logar no email e tenta entra no amsn da erro de servidor
<Raff> agora vou resolver outra coisa aqui, que a minha pasta compartilhada no host eh o desktop, e quero colocar pro desktop na vm ficar igual do host
<Pretto> jardel: eu desabilito o login do msn no email, isso é bugado até com o proprio live messenger
<giano_> Pretto no emesene funciona de boa
<EwertonDutra> É Raff, aí é tentativa e erro, nunca pensei em fazer isso, mesmo porque não uso os mesmos SO no host e no guest
<Pretto> giano_: sim, mas buga as vezes
<jardel> hum
<EwertonDutra> Mas será um bom aprendizado, boa sorte Raff
<Pretto> o lance de várias localizações é bugado e inseguro
<jardel> Pretto: blz
<EwertonDutra> Bem, vou ficando por aqui! T+ pessoal
<EwertonDutra> \quit
<Ursinha> hahaha :)
<jardel> Pretto: Os programas que iniciam com o OS desabilito pelo BootUp-Manager, EX: Cairo-Dock ta iniciando mas quero inciar manul.
<jardel> manual*
<Pretto> jardel: cairo-dock inicia com a sessão, não com o so
<jardel> Pretto: Entao seria em aplicaivos de sessao?
<Pretto> jardel: sim
<jardel> Pretto:Blz
<jardel> Pretto: Nao vo sai do xchat mas quero te agradecer pela atençao e paciencia
<Pretto> jardel: estamos aqui pra isso mesmo, ajudar uns aos outros
<jardel> espero um dia tmbm poder ajudar qm tem interesse e esta iniciando que é meu caso
<jardel> Pretto: vc é de ql cidade?
<Pretto> jardel: isso não irá demorar a acontecer :)
<Pretto> jardel: maceio
<Geowany> olá
<Geowany> noobs!
<Ursinha> Geowany, mais respeito
<Ursinha> obrigada
<MarconM> o.O
<G3owany> Ursinha: de nada!
<ywaengo> Bla bla bla!
<ywaengo> Ursinha: +b porque tia? foi só uma brincadeira...
<Ursinha> ywaengo, primeiro que não sou irmã da sua mãe.... segundo que brincadeira aqui nunca tem limite
<ywaengo> estava só brincando...juro...os usuários ubuntu não são noobies!
<Andre_Gondim> Só para informar, aqui é um canal de suporte, para assuntos não relacionados há o ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<felipe__> boa noite, alguem aqui utiliza o rtorrent?
<felipe__> hmm
<Ursinha> eu não
<Ursinha> uso o transmission por preguiça
<Ursinha> :/
<felipe__> :)
<felipe__> Ja faz uns 5 dias que não durmo... o rtorrent ta me tirando do sério... por um simples problema de acentuação... grr
<Ursinha> eita
<Andre_Gondim> usa o transmission e tira uma soneca
<felipe__> hehe
<Pskol> eu ia dizer isso
<Pskol> hauhuauh
<felipe__> ate semana passada utilizava ele
<Pskol> vai q ainda da pra ve a novela
<felipe__> mas começou a dar problema de download, reduzia a velocidade pela metade
<felipe__> mesmo com as limitaçoes habilitadas
<felipe__> de la pra ca ja testei, vuze, deluge e agora parei no rtorrent...
<Pskol> vai ver nao era ele q tava emperrando
<felipe__> mas foi so trocar que funcionou legal... so que nao fiquei com eles foi por que preciso de um daemon
<felipe__> mas o ' de é e o cedilha do ç entre outros estao me matando :(
<felipe__> noites e noites de consultas no oráculo... mas parece que sera so em outra vida :)
<Pskol> tenta o deluge
<felipe__> ja tentei, mas ele nao conseguiu indexar meus torrents aqui... ele sempre travava... 2.5 tera de torrents... acho que ele nao deu conta... utilizava o deluge-daemon
<jardel-notebook-> aMSN esta automatico estava conectando porem no momento nao conecta, alguem sabe o qual o problema?
<Pretto> jardel-notebook-: vc desabilitou o login no msn automatico pelo hotmail?
<felipe__> que nada... cultura share :)
<jardel-notebook-> Pretto: nao
<Pretto> jardel-notebook-: vai ter q fazer isso e aguardar um tempo pra ele poder conectar de novo
<jardel-notebook-> Pretto: Blz vou tentar
<anakin_sp> ola
<josevitor> nunca vi esse canal tão parado em época de lançamento de versão
<peregrinator_six> josevitor, é que pra o que vem ai não tem muito motivo de tanto "movimento" mesmo não...
<ZNC> peregrinator_six pvt
<josevitor> tomara porque to usando a última versão e ainda preciso de dualboot pra rodar um simples DVD
<nqatsi> e ai galera... tava com um hd com uns problemas, até que parou de funcionar... (quando ligava o computador apontava erros e ficava lendo pra sempre, ou quando entrava ficava super encalhado)
<nqatsi> bom... ai consegui um hd novo, instalei o ubuntu nele
<nqatsi> liguei os dois no gabinete pra tentar puxar meus arquivos de volta pro hd novo
<nqatsi> mas n ta nem aparecendo pra ser montado...
<nqatsi> alguma dica do que fazer? :(
<xx021> não da nem boot no hd?
<nqatsi> não termina de dar o boot no hd com problema
<nqatsi> e a ultima vez q entrei ele estava muuuito encalhado
<nqatsi> ele aparece no utilitário de unidade, que mostra uma mensagem "uma falha no disco é iminente"
<nqatsi> mas n consegui montar ele
<nqatsi> será que dá pra recuperar meus arquivos ainda?
<xx021> brow... é mt dificil dizer só com essas informações..teria q ver o problema pessoalmente.. mas comigo já aconteceu parecido e era mal contato na porta IDE do HD...pode ser q não tenha nada a ver..mas..
<nqatsi> uhum... foda...
<xx021> hmmmmm...provavelmente sim...ele é NTFS ou extX ?
<peregrinator_six> josevitor, ?
<nqatsi> tem uma partição ext4 pro ubuntu e ntfs pro windows 7
<xx021> mas qual é a q não está montando?
<nqatsi> n ta aparecendo nenhuma das duas no ubuntu (do hd novo)
<nqatsi> eu n to sabendo nem como que eu posso procurar ajuda no google... n tenho mts informações
<xx021> começa procurando informações sobre o modelo do HD que não está montando, improvavel ser falha no Ubuntu já que vc recem instalou
<Arm-lock> galera tem alguma sala que seja pra ajudar iniciantes no linux?
<Arm-lock> to querendo instalar uns pacotes mas não sei os comandos. e nem por onde começa.
<xx021> qual distro?
<Arm-lock> ubuntu.
<Arm-lock> o nome do programa é beini-1.2.2
<xx021> extensão do pacote?
<xx021> tar.gz?
<xx021> deb? rpm?
<Arm-lock> tem tabem
<Arm-lock> sim
<Arm-lock> tar.gz
<Arm-lock> mas tem outros dentro
<Arm-lock> do que extrai
<xx021> alguns programas são diferentes de outros para compilar, o mais básico a se fazer é extrair o programa e ler o arquivo README que vem dentro dele
<nqatsi> tsc... pelo gsmartcontrol ele fala que o hd ta falhando que é pra fazer backup imediatamente
<nqatsi> problema é como fazer esse backup?
<nqatsi> eu achei outras pessoas com o mesmo modelo com os mesmos problemas mas sem solução
 * ZNC Viver em um planeta `normal´ a beleza de quem vê, a tristeza de quem tenta viver | echo 'Boa noite ate';
<massashi> eu instalei o ubuntu em uma maquina aqui, ele descobre a rede wireless mas nao conecta, é um sim+ positivo alguem me ajuda ai plz
<Nilodanx5> sei ñ man
<Nilodanx5> tipo tem senha?
<Hyuristyle_Opera> olá
<xx021> Heart Like a Lion, Burn Like a Fire
<RxDx> algum programador C online?
<Ursinha> bom dia brasil
<Ursinha> faz tempo que nao programo em c.
<Ursinha> ..
<Nilodanx5> bom dia
<RxDx> Ursinha, putz.. finalmente consegui
<RxDx> um cara do #programming ajudou eauihueai
<RxDx> agora só falta saber qndo ordenar por selecao fica sendo mais eficiente que por quicksort :/
<ffr76> Bom dia
<Illuminarch> Bom dia!
<Ursinha> bom dia, round 2
<Ursinha> hehe
<Ursinha> alguem quer café?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> estamos ai :P
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> boa idéia Ursinha vou tomar um banho e depois um coffee
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> :P
 * Ursinha traz a garrafa de café e deixa na mesa no canto do canal
<Ursinha> mais puro café caboclo
<Ursinha> café de vó
<Ursinha> :P
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkkkk
<MarconM> bom dia a todos
<Ursinha> bom dia :)
<MarconM> :)
<Pretto> Ursinha: começou o dia bem :)
<Ursinha> Pretto, vc tá me tirando? :)
<Pretto> Ursinha: tô te botando kkkkkkkkk
<Pretto> Ursinha: dia bom foi o meu, meu filho fez xixi em mim na hora que fui trocar a fralda dele kkkkkkkkkk
<Ursinha> hauahuahaua
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém saberia me dizer como saber se um arquivo JPG (por exemplo) esta no padrão CMYK que as gráficas pedem?
<EduardeCalibal>   Tenho a teoria que só preciso mudar a paleta de cores para que fique no padrão CMYK mas não achei nada confirmando isso ainda.
<cparzewski> EduardeCalibal, mas ai teria que ser um arquivo do gimp, acho que o jpg eh sempre em rgb
<cparzewski> se nao estou enganado
<cparzewski> do gimp ou psd...
<EduardeCalibal> Não entendeu minha idéia...  A coisa toda é uma coisa só.  Embora apareça RGB (já que o gimp não trabalha com cmyk) o arquivo estaria em concordância com a paleta CMYK padrão e estaria correto.
<EduardeCalibal> Só seria um problema se o gimp ao salvar alterasse novamente a paleta de cores.
<MarconM> EduardeCalibal: tem um plugin no gimp que convert em cmky para grafica
<MarconM> e voce pode até fazer a separação de cores
<MarconM> pra impressao
<EduardeCalibal> Já testei ele, mas ele pede para salvar como TIFF e quando se faz isso ele tenta achatar a imagem...  A idéia seria mandar as 4 camadas em arquivos separados?
<MarconM> EduardeCalibal:
<MarconM> EduardeCalibal: voce quer mndar para grafica certo
<MarconM> EduardeCalibal: quando eu faço isso eu salva em "ps " post script "
<MarconM> la na grafica eles tem um programa " eu acho " que se chama adobe distiller
<MarconM> esse programa pega o formata " ps " e coverte em pdf
<MarconM> com as cores separadas ja
<MarconM> é soh imprimir
<MarconM> sai os pontos certinhoe fica leve
<MarconM> um arquivo de 400mb
<MarconM> fica com 5mb
<EduardeCalibal> Se for por isso eu mesmo converto aqui para pdf mas sei que tem como ter os tal CMYK diretamente no arquivo.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que pelo gimp no separete esse tem um forma alternativa de salvar que não pelo menu,
<EduardeCalibal> Vou testar.
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> EduardeCalibal: eu sempre fiz assim mas se acha melhor do outro jeito
<MarconM> tente ae e me diga depois
<EduardeCalibal> http://www.gimp.com.br/smf/index.php?topic=1752.0
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei se dá certo por que não consigo confirmar a conversão para o CMYK pelo Linux...
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém sabe como verificar?
<omelete> alugém ai estudando pra LPI?
<MarconM> EduardeCalibal: ?
<MarconM> como assim
<MarconM> versao para cmky pelo linux
<EduardeCalibal> Queria confirmar se um arquivo esta no padrão CMYK ou não.
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei como ainda.
<MarconM> EduardeCalibal: abre ele e olha na paleta de cores
<MarconM> EduardeCalibal: que tipo de arte é
<MarconM> converte em jpg e upa ela
<EduardeCalibal> Peguei qualquer arquivo...
<MarconM> nao esquece que tem que ter preto sobreposto
<MarconM> se nao da problema na grafica
<EduardeCalibal> preto sobreposto que você fala consigo com a opção preserve pureblack + overprint pureblack do separete?
<EduardeCalibal> Estou usando essas duas mais a opção Make CMYK pseudo-composite.
<MarconM> sim
<EduardeCalibal>   Ok, estava já com elas marcadas tentando obter a mesma saída do guia que estava vendo.
<EduardeCalibal> Agora é testar e esperar que seja isso.
<EduardeCalibal> Obrigado pela ajuda.
<Pancho2099> bom dia... Alguém aqui pode me ajudar a entender um problema com 2 monitores no ubuntu 10.10?
<Ursinha> Pancho2099, manda
<Pancho2099> to num acer4520, ele tem uma placa Nvidia GeForce 7000M e uma saída VGA. Conectei um monitor samsung nele que está funcionando no desktop, mas aqui ele não me mostra nada.
<Ursinha> Pancho2099, o que a configuração de monitor mostra?
<Pancho2099> eu fui para o gerenciador da Nvidia instalado aqui, ele reconhece o segundo monitor, salva minhas configurações no Xorg, até esticou minha área de trabalho no monitor do notebook, mas nada de imagem no segundo monitor.
<Ursinha> hmm
<Ursinha> Pancho2099, pode ser que a frequencia esteja fora do alcance do monitor
<Ursinha> ou algo desse tipo, especifico
<Pancho2099> com "esticou" entendo o espaço lateral que foi adicionado aqui no desktop. posso correr janelas para a direita até sair do monitor, mas nem vai para outra área de trabalho nem para o outro monitor.
<Pancho2099> pois é, pensei nisso. aí no setup coloquei ambos em 60 que é o normal exibido no note. no desktop esse monitor trabalha nessa mesma frequencia.
<Pancho2099> a resolução dos dois monitores é que está diferente e não consigo deixa-las iguais.
<Rodrigoo> Bom dia
<Pancho2099> bom dia, Rodrigoo.
<Ursinha> hm :/
<Ursinha> pior que tenho uma intel aqui, não consigo testar pra vc nem ver o negocio da nvidia
<Ursinha> alguem aqui tem nvidia?
<Pretto> Pancho2099: coloca como twinview
<Pancho2099> hum! vou tentar isso agora... mas aí os dois monitores vão me mostrar a mesma coisa, não?
<Pancho2099> feito. agora como reiniciar o X?
<Pancho2099> ctrl+alt+backspace não rola
<Pretto> Pancho2099: o twinview n precisa reiniciar o x
<Ursinha> Pancho2099, vc pode reativar isso
<Ursinha> só dizendo :)
<Pretto> Pancho2099: vc pode fazer um upload da tela de  configuração pra nós?
<Pancho2099> Ursinha, não entendi. :(
<Pancho2099> ah, posso sim.
<Ursinha> o ctrl+alt+<-
<Pretto> Pancho2099: vai facilitar pra nos :)
<Pretto> ctrl+alt+del só mata o gdm kkkkkk
<Pretto> ops
<Pretto> backspace
<ZNC> sudo killall Xorg
<Pretto> ZNC: ;)
<ZNC> Pretto: :-)
<Pancho2099> Ursinha, http://pancho-ubuntu.blogspot.com/2011/04/tela01.html
<Pancho2099> Ursinha, na captura de tela, apareceu um excesso de tela que não é visível para mim XD.
<Pretto> Pancho2099: desabilita o primary display e mostra a configuração do outro monitor tb..
<Pancho2099> ok
<Pretto> Pancho2099: quando vc reinicia, o monitor adicional é ativado?
<Pancho2099> Pretto, http://pancho-ubuntu.blogspot.com/2011/04/tela02.html
<hackerdominike> Hello Andre_Gondim
<ZNC> :=/
<hackerdominike> Séra que o Ubuntu 11.04 vai vim como nós esperamos esta nova versão.
<Pretto> Pancho2099: parece tudo ok
<Pretto> Pancho2099: e no boot, aparece imagem no monitor?
<MrMandrake> Testei a versão beta do ubuntu achei rox, mas nao consegui editar nada o gnome panel =(
<MrMandrake> nem add os processadores, jogar a barra pra baixo e etc
<Pancho2099> não. o estranho é isso. dá para perceber a iluminação alterando no boot, mas sem visualização de imagem.
<Pretto> Pancho2099: parece problema na saída de video
<MrMandrake> Se bobiar vo usar Gnome3
<Pancho2099> Pretto, bem capaz... tem como testar essa entrada pelo sistema?
<Pretto> no gnome3 vc tb não vai conseguiy jogar a barra para baixo MrMandrake
<Pretto> Pancho2099: não que eu conheça, pq nno boot deveria mostrar imagem
<Pancho2099> Pretto, esse note está com outro problema... quando digito ctrl+alt+F1, não vejo nada. a tela fica preta sem me mostrar as letras =X
<Pretto> Pancho2099: mas depois se voltar pro grafico mostra ok?
 * Pretto saindo pro almoço
<ecanto> buenas.
<mandrak> boa
<mandrak> se eu baixar o beta 2 agora, na hora em que a versão final for disponibilizada, eu terei que baixar tudo de novo? ou será apenas uma atualização?
<ecanto> mandrak, havera apenas atualizações.
<mandrak> ecanto ceretza, mesmo?
<ecanto> mandrak, sim.
<mandrak> ecanto obrigado! :]
<ecanto> ok.
<user123> alguem tem notebook? manutenção da mto trabalho?
<czajkowski> Ursinha: ping
<Ursinha> czajkowski, hello
<user123> da pra aprender a cosertar sozinho ou a mao de obra eh mto cara?
<Ursinha> user123, depende do que vc chama de consertar
<czajkowski> Ursinha: do you have a moment for a pm please
<Ursinha> czajkowski, sure
<user123> alguem sabe de um notebook bom com 3g integrado?
<user123> Ursinha: hardware
<user123> Ursinha: me viro com meu pc, mas notebook nao sei nada
<user123> Ursinha: se a memoria do meu pc pifar, eu troco, mas se for notebook nao sei
<user123> alguem sabe de um notebook bom com 3g integrado?
<user123> alguem sabe de um notebook bom com 3g integrado?
<Andre_Gondim> !paciencia
<ubottu-br> Não repita sua pergunta, você não está sendo ignorado; se ninguém te responder, é porque não sabe a resposta ou está ocupado. Você pode procurar em http://ubuntuforum-br.org/, ou https://help.ubuntu.com e http://www.ubuntuforums.org (em Inglês) enquanto aguarda.
<mateus> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Kenjiro> boa tarde
<Kenjiro> alguem aí está rodando Ubuntu 9.04 (ou 9.10) em VM no XenServer?
<Kenjiro> estou tendo um problema bem chato com VMs desse tipo.
<Kenjiro> quando vou converter as VMs para o tipo PV (paravirtualizada), a VM não sobe mais
<Andre_Gondim> Kenjiro, acho que a versão 9.04 está próxima de terminar o suporte ou já terminou
<Kenjiro> corrijam-me se eu estiver errado, mas no 9.04/9.10 o ubuntu por padrao cria as partições assim: /dev/sda1 = LVM; /dev/sda2 = extended; /dev/sda5 = Linux (/boot)
<Kenjiro> Andre_Gondim: é, eu sei... eu até já fiz upgrade das VMs pra 10.04, porem o problema das partições persiste né
<Kenjiro> a ordem correta deveria ser /dev/sda1 = Linux (ext2 /boot); /dev/sda2 = extended; /dev/sda5 = LVM. Se estiver nessa ordem da pra converter as VMs pra PV sem stress
<Kenjiro> nossa, isso aqui tá sendo um parto :(
<illuminarch> kenjiro / o que ?
<Kenjiro> acertar uma VM (que era ubuntu 9.04 e agora é ubuntu 10.04) pra funcionar como PV no XenServer
<illuminarch> hum
<illuminarch> rsrsrsrsrsrs
<Kenjiro> tudo porque a porcaria, quando foi instalada ficou com as partições assim: /dev/sda1 = LVM; /dev/sda2 = extended; /dev/sda5 = Linux (/boot)
<Shazaum> :|
<Kenjiro> as VMs que ja nasceram como 10.04, e que tem a ordem das particoes direitinho nao tem stress :(
<Kenjiro> estou achando que nao vou conseguir converter essa bicheira :(
<Shazaum> talvez consiga meu caro amigo
<pqatsi> Kenjiro: xen e ubuntu n da certo
<pqatsi> sinceramente
<Shazaum> o que conseguiu achar de doc?
<pqatsi> anyway
<Shazaum> :|
<pqatsi> Kenjiro: tudo no linux tem jeito ;)
 * pqatsi ja brincou com essas particoes doidas
<pqatsi> eu prefiro instalar elas ja de modo "portavel", mas e outro assunto
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: nem tudo. Tem coisas mal feitas que  nao tem conserto
<Kenjiro> espero que esta nao seja uma delas
<pqatsi> *TUDO*
<pqatsi> acredite em mim ;)
<Ursinha> eu concordo com o Kenjiro, tem coisa que nem com reza
<pqatsi> 7 anos de sysadmin me disseram que a unica coisa que linux nao salva sempre (embora as vezes ajuda bem) é disco batendo cabeça e ram com badblock
<pqatsi> Ursinha: tem coisa que é impraticavel por conta do tempop
<pqatsi> mas praticamente tudo vc faz
<Ursinha> ah sim, dá pra ir a pé/nado daqui até londres, mas ninguem faria isso
<Ursinha> :P
<Shazaum> heauheau
<pqatsi> Ursinha: no windows tem coisas que simplesmente n tem jeito
<pqatsi> e como mandar uma pessoa sem pes e maos pra londres via nado :D
<pqatsi> ;)
<Ursinha> acho que a diferença é que no windows vc não entende e não funciona, no linux vc entende e não funciona :P
<pqatsi> Ursinha: buraco e mais embaixo ;)
<pqatsi> [27/04-14:44:55] < Kenjiro> tudo porque a porcaria, quando foi instalada ficou com as partições assim: /dev/sda1 = LVM; /dev/sda2 = extended; /dev/sda5 = Linux (/boot)
<pqatsi> o tenso é
<pqatsi> que infeliz instalaria lvm + extendida dessa forma?
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: o ubuntu faz isso automaticamente
<Kenjiro> digo.... 9.04 faz
<pqatsi> ei! nao faz nao
<pqatsi> foi mal
<Kenjiro> só deixar ele usar o HD inteiro pra usar LVM que ele faz essa cagada Omerica aí
<pqatsi> ai pai...
<Kenjiro> o 10.04 nao faz
<Kenjiro> do 10.04 pra cima ele faz sda1=Linux (/boot); sda2=extended; sda5=lvm
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> voce fez bobagem
<pqatsi> simples
<pqatsi> nao tem logica
<pqatsi> o pior e que
<Ursinha> pqatsi, ahem
<pqatsi> em todo caso nao importa
<pqatsi> isso nao importa muito
<pqatsi> voce monta o lvm de qqr forma
<pqatsi> isso na afeta o funcionamento e mapeamento
<Kenjiro> diz isso pro xenserver ;)
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: eu nao fiz bobagem, em principio.
<Kenjiro> olhei todas as VMs que originalmente eram 9.04... e TODAS estão do mesmo jeit
<Kenjiro> *jeito
<pqatsi> Kenjiro: digo, cade ele? :D
<loopback_br> tem como encriptar o sistema inteiro mesmo depois de instalado?
<pqatsi> Kenjiro: lvscan pvscan vgscan
<Kenjiro> ainda bem que deu pau, na hora de converter de HVM pra PV, numa VM que nao tem importancia mesmo
<pqatsi> no paste, now Kenjiro :D
<pqatsi> Kenjiro: tem que ter atencao cara, eu to observando so que voce fez uma afirmacao incorreta sobre o particionamento, mas ainda assim, isso nao interfere na deteccao do lvm
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: pra te deixar mais a par do que tá rolando.... eu segui estes passos aqui pra fazer a conversão: http://www.bishopbarrington.net/wiki/howto/lucidonxenserver
<pqatsi> o lvm tem que achar os discos de qqr jeito
<pqatsi> [27/04-15:01:29] < pqatsi> Kenjiro: lvscan pvscan vgscan
<pqatsi> !paste | Kenjiro
<ubottu-br> Kenjiro: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: deixa eu conseguir dar boot na bicheira, em primeiro lugar, perae
<Kenjiro> vou dar boot na VM usando um dvd do slack, pq é mais rapido
<pqatsi> o.0
<pqatsi> Kenjiro: ai vai chegar la e não vai ter o lvm no dvd
 * pqatsi sai correndo
<Kenjiro> ahhahahaa
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> pega um ubuntu mesmo, ou no maximo debian
<pqatsi> colabora com o tio :D
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: http://pastebin.com/rC2eNmun
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: ubuntu demora muito pra bootar
<Kenjiro> o tempo que levaria pra bootar eu levei pra copiar o output no pastebin
<pqatsi> Kenjiro: cara, tá com pressa porque?
<pqatsi> se vc fizer tudo muito rápido, voce vai se engasgar. ainda mais sem experiencia
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: to com pressa pq ja to a 2 dias nessa bagaça
<pqatsi> vgchange -ay
<Kenjiro> e eu nao tenho saco pra esperar mais de 1min pra dar boot num server por CD/DVD
<pqatsi> Kenjiro: pressa so vai piorar as coisas
<Kenjiro> 2 logical volume(s) in volume group "simec" now active
<pqatsi> confira o /dev/simec
<Kenjiro> tao la as devidas particoes (root e swap_1)
<Kenjiro> a questao, pelo que eu estou vendo, é que na hora de bootar ele nao tá achando o /boot
<Kenjiro> que é onde fica o kernel, o initrd, etc
<pqatsi> caaaaaaaaaaaalma
<pqatsi> diaxo :p
<pqatsi> vc fez a conversao de hvm pra pv, certo?
<Kenjiro> sim
<pqatsi> seu conf de maquina no paste, now
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: perae
<Kenjiro> uma coisa "interessante"...
<Kenjiro> acabei de dar um: mount /dev/mapper/simec-root /mnt
<Kenjiro> depois um 'chroot /mnt'
<pqatsi> arrram
<Kenjiro> daí lá de dentro eu meto um "mount /proc" (e vai ok)
<pqatsi> chroot sem montar /proc /dev e /sys
<Kenjiro> daí eu dou um 'mount /boot" e ele diz que nao acha
<pqatsi> eh CLARO que ele nao vai achar ;)
<Kenjiro> mesmo se eu dou um 'mount /dev/sda5 /boot' ele diz que nao acha
<pqatsi> [27/04-15:13:46] < pqatsi> eh CLARO que ele nao vai achar ;)
<pqatsi> Kenjiro: eu to com  preguica de te ensinar a fazer chroot decente vai, faz isso
<pqatsi> wget "http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=97RxvDKt" -O prepare_mnt_chroot && chmod +x prepare_mnt_chroot && ./prepare_mnt_chroot
<pqatsi> ai ah
<pqatsi> fora do chroot
<pqatsi> mas com o /mnt montado com o /dev/mapper/simec-root
<Kenjiro> perae que to vendo um lance aki
<loopback_br> pqatsi: cê sabe se tem como encriptar o sistema inteiro mesmo depois de instalado?
<pqatsi> n
<pqatsi> sem perda de dados nao
<pqatsi> o que voce pode fazer e usar encrypfs e criptografar pastas
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: bom, primeiro deixa ver se consigo consertar o grub da maquina. pq tentei tanta coisa aqui, antes de falar contigo, que fiz alguma besteira
<pqatsi> Kenjiro: vc q sabe
<pqatsi> ;)
<pqatsi> bom, vou me dedicar a GA então.
<loopback_br> pqatsi: igual dá pra fazer com truecrypt neh
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: é, o grub dela ta dando pau agora :D
<pqatsi> Kenjiro: voce ta atropelando tudo cara
<pqatsi> essa pseudo pressa ta te fazendo cometer um monte de erros sem sequer entender o que faz e o que erra
<pqatsi> bota a mao na cabeça e pensa devagar
<pqatsi> loopback_br: +-
<pqatsi> o ecryptfs e diferente
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: li trocentas coisas desde o primeiro dia do tumulto
<pqatsi> nao e elr
<pqatsi> *ler
<pqatsi> isso eu n duvido
<pqatsi> o negocio e voce pensar no seu problema
<pqatsi> nao adianta
<pqatsi> e com calma
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: pelo que eu li no forum da citrix, o problema estaria relacionado com o grub2, Então seguindo as orientações lá eu fiz downgrade pro grub-legacy... e aí a casa caiu hehehehe
<pqatsi> ai ceus
<pqatsi> nao faz a minima diferença
<pqatsi> o negocio é o processo
<pqatsi> e outra
<pqatsi> nao faz sentido em usar bootloader com pv
<pqatsi> olha como tem um coerence fail ai
<pqatsi> a pv e uma thread do kernel linux que roda do hypervisor
<pqatsi> o arquivo do kernel é lido da dom0
<pqatsi> exceto quando usa pvgrub
<pqatsi> mas ai e outra coisa completamente diferente
<Shazaum> :|
<Shazaum> ja leu o do bsd?
<Shazaum> ops
<Pretto> leleo
<pqatsi> Pretto: yo
<Pretto> to querendo teu $PS{1,2}
<pqatsi> hahahhaha, perae
<pqatsi> Pretto:     PS1="\[\033[1;37m\]┌─[\[\e[36;1m\]\u@\[\e[32;1m\]\H\[\033[1;37m\]] \n\[\033[1;37m\]└─[\[\033[0;36m\]\w\[\033[1;37m\]]> \[\e[0m\]"
<pqatsi> e sim, é so ps1
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: ok, desfiz a ultima cagada :D
<Kenjiro> tirei o grub-legacy e botei de volta o grub2
<Pretto> valeu :)
<pqatsi> cara, o grub nas pvs nao faz diff, so na dom0. observe onde vc ta lidando.
<pqatsi> anyway
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: na VM
<pqatsi> Kenjiro: nao faz diff
<Kenjiro> que ainda está em HVM, pois se eu fizer todo o processo de converter em PV ela nao sobe
<pqatsi> nao tem processo, é so configurar o kernel e subir os modulos pro /lib da vm
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> outro processo e instalar o kernel domU enabled dentro da vm e usar pvgrub
<pqatsi> mas *EU* acho mais chato
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: entao perae...
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: quer dizer que o que diz aqui -> http://www.bishopbarrington.net/wiki/howto/lucidonxenserver
<Kenjiro> nao tem nada a ver?
<Kenjiro> nas VMs que JA NASCERAM como 10.04 (ou seja nao foram um upgrade de 9.04/9.10 pra 10.04) eu fiz aquilo ali e deu tudo certo
<pqatsi> cara, isso e pra CRIAR pvs
<pqatsi> e nao pra converter
<Kenjiro> mas da na mesma, não é não?
<pqatsi> errr
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> diferença de kerneis Kenjiro
<pqatsi> cara
<Kenjiro> hold on
<pqatsi> eu acabei de falar pra voce, estuda o que é uma pvm
<pqatsi> é serio, nao e tirada nao
<pqatsi> ele ta botando o kernel QUE ESTA NA DOM0
<pqatsi> o arquivo e o da dom0
<Kenjiro> na real o que eu tinha seguido era este aqui -> http://www.jansipke.nl/installing-xenserver-tools-on-ubuntu-10-04
<pqatsi> entao nao faz diferenca alguma
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> Kenjiro: de novo, leia sobre pvms e pensa com calma o que voce ta fazendo
<pqatsi> voce so ta tentando, tentando, tentando e nao sabe o que ta fazendo
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: olha esta ultima URL que te passei.
<pqatsi> e o pior e que eu ja te disse o que vc fez de errado e parece que voce nao entendeu
<pqatsi> Kenjiro: nao vou oolhar url pq n interessa. preciso saber como esta ai agora.
<Kenjiro> seguindo aquilo ali o cara converte uma HVM em PVM e ENTAO consegue instalar (e fazer funcionar) o xenserver tools
<Kenjiro> antes daquilo ali eu nao tinha conseguido fazer o xenserver tools funcionar
<Kenjiro> o script que tem nessa ultima URL é o mesmo que tem na outra URL que eu passei (que apenas automatiza vários passos)
<Kenjiro> esse script é rodado no HOST, não na VM
<Kenjiro> ele altera parametros da VM (que deve estar desligada entao)
<pqatsi> cara, eu nao vou te ajudar mais, desculpe
<pqatsi> voce nao quer ler o que escrevo, entao qqr coisa que eu disser que nao caiba no que vc ja esta pensando, nao vai ser absorvido
<Kenjiro> desativa, por exemplo o HVM-boot-policy="BIOS order", e habilita os parametros relativos ao PV
<pqatsi> nao vou insistir
<Kenjiro> ta cara, façamos o seguinte...
<Kenjiro> vou ignorar o que eu li até então, as dicas que fiquei dias lendo e testando
<pqatsi> sugiro voce estudar sobre pvms e eu sobre GA
<pqatsi> e depois a  gente conversa ;)
<Kenjiro> (e que funcionam nas VMs que estão com as partições na ordem certa)
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: pelo que vi até aqui, meu único problema é que depois dessa "conversão" a Vm nao consegue subir pq nao acha o /boot
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> para de achar. estuda como funciona uma pvm primeiro
<pqatsi> se voce nao entender como ela da boot, voce nao vai entender a resolucao disso
<Kenjiro> mas foi a unica conclusão a que eu cheguei, visto que nas VMs que o /boot é primeira partição foi tudo bem. Na que o /boot é a última (no caso /dev/sda5) nao vai
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: um detalhe sobre o que tu disse lá em cima... tu falou que o lance tinha que achar a LVM de qualquer jeito.
<Kenjiro> mas a partição onde tá o /boot não tá em LVM
<pqatsi> [27/04-15:52:06] < Kenjiro> pqatsi: um detalhe sobre o que tu disse lá em cima... tu falou que o lance tinha que achar a LVM de qualquer jeito.
<pqatsi> [27/04-15:52:15] < Kenjiro> mas a partição onde tá o /boot não tá em LVM
<pqatsi> eu vou falar so mais uma vez e voltar aos estudos: VOCE NAO ENTENDE O QUE VOCE TA CONFIGURANDO. Isso que voce diz não interfere na sua conf.
<pqatsi> estuda como é uma pvm depois vc me chama
<junixbr> é possível alternar entre mouses ?
<junixbr> porque eu pluguei um mouse wireless e não funcionou
<junixbr> mas, o ubuntu reconheceu
<Shazaum> :|
<pqatsi> junixbr: ele aceita entrada de todos os mouses
<pqatsi> até mesmo simultaneamente
<pqatsi> olha o log do X
<pqatsi> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<junixbr> ok
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: acho que entendi a confusao que estava havendo entre nós dois
<Kenjiro> eu falando de "LVM" na VM e tu falando do LVM no host, certo?
<junixbr> Microsoft Microsoft Notebook Receiver v2.0: Device reopened after 1 attempts.
<pqatsi> perae, voce colocou lvm DENTRO da VM????
<pqatsi> ou seja, lvm dentro de lvm?
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: hmmmmm é
<Kenjiro> só segui o padrao que ja faziam aki :(
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> cara, isso nao e padrao e nem e burrice
<pqatsi> é algo pior que isso
<Kenjiro> AHAHAHAHAHAHA
<pqatsi> que nao falo aqui por respeito ao canal
<Kenjiro> por "padrao" eu quis dizer "o que ja faziam aqui antes de eu chegar"
<pqatsi> mas é trabalho de sujeira
<Kenjiro> ehehehehe
<pqatsi> eu sei
<pqatsi> faziam errado ;p
<Kenjiro> pois é, mas meu dilema é conseguir fazer essa vm funcionar em PV (e instalar o xenserver tools)
<Kenjiro> ainda bem que essa miseravel foi a segunda que deu pau.
<Kenjiro> mas nao era uma VM importante
<std> galera, alguem aqui já mexeu com sarg
<std> ?
<Kenjiro> entao ela ta sendo a cobaia, pq como ela tem mais um monte :(
<Kenjiro> como ela = VMs que foram criadas como 9.04, com a mesma sequencia de partições, e que foram upgradeadas pra 10.04
<Kenjiro> nada contra o upgrade, claro
<fslima0> UdontKnow, agora sou CCNA! :)
<Kenjiro> nao fala com o UdontKnow, ele é fei
<Kenjiro> *feio
<zer0ne> CCNA... show
<FlavioTrashPunk> como imprimo em black total no ubuntu 10.10..,  configurei ja de todo forma. black glace , glayscale cartch.,,  black.   tudo galera.. me ajuda ai.., sempre sai ouras cores.,  é bug..?
<FlavioTrashPunk> como imprimo em black total no ubuntu 10.10..,  configurei ja de todo forma. black glace , glayscale cartch.,,  black.   tudo galera.. me ajuda ai.., sempre sai ouras cores.,  é bug..?x
<fslima0> zer0ne :)
<zer0ne> deixa eu acbar de assistir real madrid e barça
<Ursinha> zer0ne|afk, ooo verdade
<MarconM> <FlavioTrashPunk> como imprimo em black total no ubuntu 10.10.
<MarconM> FlavioTrashPunk: como assim
<MarconM> voce quer imprimir o que, para que, no que
<FlavioTrashPunk> MarconM, tipo.. to com arquivo pdf que tem cores.. como imprimo so preto. total.. pq ta vindo mais tem cinza no meio.. vermelho escuro.. saca..
<junixbr> pqatsi: eu preciso desabilitar o trackpad pra o meu mouse funcionar?
<FlavioTrashPunk> preto e branco ..
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: ok, ja li mais sobre hvm vs pvm
<FlavioTrashPunk> acho q nao to sabendo esplicar.. mais ja fiz isso.
<MarconM> FlavioTrashPunk: ok, mas voce quer imprimir para serigrafica para fundo
<MarconM> ou voce quer em escala de preto
<MarconM> FlavioTrashPunk: isso nao é do ubuntu ... é o programa
<MarconM> entendeu
<MarconM> nao tem nada a ver com o ubuntu
<MarconM> mas diz ae q eu vou tentar resolver seu problema
<FlavioTrashPunk> achei aqui.. vou trampar imagens no inkscape..
<MarconM> FlavioTrashPunk: ia te dizer isso
<FlavioTrashPunk> MarconM, tu sabe como botar preto e branco em imagem no inkscape.. qual efeito..?
<MarconM> FlavioTrashPunk: o nome certo nao sei
<MarconM> mas quando voce vai imprimir vai depender da sua impressora
<MarconM> tambem
<MarconM> mas pode colocar em escala de preto
<MarconM> deve ter opção de cores la
<MarconM> mas no inkscape tem opção
<MarconM> tambem la nos filtros
<MarconM> nao lembro onde tem isso FlavioTrashPunk
<rique> alguem sabe um programa chamado +/- hssplit, que serve para atualizar servidores sem precisar reiniciar
<FlavioTrashPunk> MarconM, esquenta nao... vamos encontrar alguma solução
<MarconM> FlavioTrashPunk: :) sim
<MarconM> FlavioTrashPunk: eu to no ruindows aqui ... o ubuntu com inkscape ta em casa
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: o lance é que o pygrub é quem deveria ser o PV-bootloader, certo?
<MarconM> Arch__: fala garoto
<MarconM> xD
<Arch__> eae
<MarconM> Arch__: vai baixar o ubuntu amanha
<Arch__> com certeza
<MarconM> Arch__: vai usar com unity ... vai dar um chance para ele
<Arch__> MarconM: se o unity for bundudo eu topo na hora
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> oia as conversa
<Arch__> MarconM: no convento as freiras falam bundudo tbm
<Arch__> então tá tranquilo
<MarconM> ok
<Ursinha> Arch__, don't.
<MarconM> o.O
<Shazaum> :)
<Shazaum> ta vendo, depois dizem que mulher não coloca ordem na casa
<loopback_br> a turma fala windows e ng reclama
<MarconM> hnmnmnm
<FlavioTrashPunk> MarconM, pode cre velho.. agente se topa mais tarde qualquer coisa..,, senpre frequento os foruns pra trocar ideia..,  galera acesse   www.n-1.cc  façam cadastro la.. visetem o projeto www.lorea.org  ta emglish.. so traduzir.. é nois...,  hacker sempre...
<FlavioTrashPunk> MarconM, pode cre velho.. agente se topa mais tarde qualquer coisa..,, senpre frequento os foruns pra trocar ideia..,  galera acesse   www.n-1.cc  façam cadastro la.. visetem o projeto www.lorea.org  ta emglish.. so traduzir.. é nois...,  hacker sempre...x
<FlavioTrashPunk> MarconM, pode cre velho.. agente se topa mais tarde qualquer coisa..,, senpre frequento os foruns pra trocar ideia..,  galera acesse   www.n-1.cc  façam cadastro la.. visetem o projeto www.lorea.org  ta emglish.. so traduzir.. é nois...,  hacker sempre...xx
<FlavioTrashPunk> flw
<Ursinha> feira da fruta
<MarconM> tem gente q nao sabe participar
<Kenjiro> entrei na feira da fruta...
<Ursinha> Kenjiro, a propria
<Ursinha> LOL
<Kenjiro> :P
<pqatsi> Kenjiro: entao
<pqatsi> agora que vc prestou a buscar, sim
<pqatsi> o pvgrub e uma opcao
<pqatsi> mas o tradicional de pvm e carregar o kernel e o initram do disco da dom0
<Kenjiro> hmmmmmmmm
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: a impressão que eu tenho é que a "conversão para PV" que eu andei lendo/seguindo na verdade é meio gambi
<Kenjiro> pq o kernel que está rodando na VM nao é especial/recompilado pra isso
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> nao e gambi
<Kenjiro> é o kernel que ja tinha antes
<pqatsi> ah
<pqatsi> nesse ponto sim
<pqatsi> o kernel que roda na HVM e um kernel normal
<pqatsi> o pvm tem que ser um kernel proprio pra pvm
<Kenjiro> é, é disso que to falando
<Kenjiro> aquele lance que eu segui simplesmente habilita, nos parametros da VM, uns lances do PV-blablabla
<Kenjiro> e depois disso eu consigo instalar o XenServer Tools na VM (e ele funcionar)
<Kenjiro> Ursinha, a banideira ;)
<Ursinha> eh eh loads of fun
<pqatsi> Kenjiro: tenso
<Ursinha> ¬¬
<pqatsi> Ursinha: uh?
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: queres dar uma olhada naquele lance que eu segui? Pra quem ja tem experiencia nao vai precisar ler tudo né
<Kenjiro> just in case... -> http://www.jansipke.nl/installing-xenserver-tools-on-ubuntu-10-04
<pqatsi> depois
<pqatsi> mais a noite eu do uma att maior, preciso adiantar uns trem aqui
<Kenjiro> sussa
<_4_7_3_> boa tarde!
<Shazaum> boa
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu 10.10.10 atual - !baixar || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do Brasil || Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo || offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<fslima0> Ursinha tbm quero OP. lol
<fslima0> ;)
<fslima0> faz tempo que nao falo isso
<jaypur> booa notie
<Eckoz> boa noite
<Eckoz> alguem pode me dar um help ?
<tiagoout> boa noite, gostaria de saber, se alguém teria a solução para o meu problema, é que as vezes quando reinicio o boot para em uma tela com o dizer initramfs, por esse motivo já tive que reinstalar o sistema várias vezes.
<jaypur> gostaria de saber que dia o ubuntu 11.04 será lançado, alguém sabe?
<Ursinha> jaypur, amanha :)
<Ursinha> tiagoout, vixe, mas vc faz algo pra chegar nesse ponto?
<Ursinha> vc reinstala o sistema e funciona um pouco dai para?
<Ursinha> como é?
<jaypur> Ursinha, oi :)
<Ursinha> oi :)
<jaypur> Ursinha, vai ter a opção com gnome ou vai ser tudo unity?
<Ursinha> jaypur, vai ter opção sim :)
<jaypur> Ursinha, mas o download lah, default vai ser unity?
<tiagoout> é acontecem alguns erros antes disso.
<Ursinha> jaypur, o default vai ser unity, mas o gnome vai vir no download sim
<jaypur> mas no mesmo arquivo?
<jaypur> e onde eu escolheria entao?
<Ursinha> jaypur, na hora de logar
<Ursinha> igual hoje em dia
<jaypur> entendi
<jaypur> entao assim ta bom
<Ursinha> na tela do gdm tem a opção pra escolher qual vc quer
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> eu preciso sair agora, será que alguem poderia ajudar o tiagoout ?
<jaypur> n curto akela barra do lado nao
<jaypur> :)
<Ursinha> jaypur, vc talvez :P
<jaypur> Ursinha, eu tb to de saida
<jaypur> dia corrido
<jaypur> mas vou ver oq ele tem
<jaypur> ueh
<Ursinha> :)
<jaypur> tiagoout, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Ubuntu-10.10-nao-inicia-e-cai-no-initramfs-e-agora...-Resolva
<jaypur> ve ai
<jaypur> :)
<jaypur> axo ke isso possa resolver
<Ursinha> uia
<Ursinha> nunca foi tão rápido
<Ursinha> :D
<Ursinha> tiagoout, desculpa não ficar pra ajudar
<Ursinha> to de volta daqui umas 2 horas
<Ursinha> boa sorte pra vcs :)
<tiagoout> agradeço
<jaypur> tiagoout, ve ai, vo toma um banho qualquer coisa eu vejo quando voltar....
<jaypur> tiagoout, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Ubuntu-10.10-nao-inicia-e-cai-no-initramfs-e-agora...-Resolva
<tiagoout> blz
<mateus> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<tiagoout> jaypur, ?
<Eckoz> bn, alguem pode me tirar uma duvida ?
<tiagoout> diga
<Eckoz> obrigado, ja achei em um forum perdido
<jaypur> tiagoout, funcionoou???
<tiagoout> eu reinstalei, quando acontecer esse problema novamente, testarei, mas já tinha visto esse site, a primeira dica eu não tinha entendido direito, e asegunda o update-grub não estava funcionando.
<jaypur> jah venho
<jaypur> tiagoout, qual a sua duvida entao?
<tiagoout> vou tentar essas duas dicas novamente, se travar de novo.
<tiagoout> valeu!!
<vicentimartins> !nowplaying
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'nowplaying' not found
<vicentimartins> !nowplaing
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'nowplaing' not found
<ZNC> vicentimartins: posso lhe ajudar em algo/
<vicentimartins> ZNC, desculpe, estava apenas testando, nem me dei conta que estava no canal
<vicentimartins> desculpe ZNC
<ZNC> vicentimartins: tudo bem, nao se preocupe :-D
<ZNC> vicentimartins: tenha uma otima noite
<vicentimartins> ZNC, obg!
<douglas> ajuda
<douglas> estou com problema no ubuntu
<sfcs> douglas: pode compartilhar o seu problema
#ubuntu-br 2011-04-28
<douglas> estou tentando estalar o receita java mais não vai
<sfcs> qual é o erro
<douglas> O pacote 'sun-java6-jre' não tem candidato para instalação
<douglas> ja tentei chmod a+x jre-6u<versão>-linux-i586.bin
<sfcs> vc já instalou a jre para rodar aplicativos em java
<douglas> já
<sfcs> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<sfcs> tenta isso
<Andre_Gondim> douglas, se não der certo, dê uma lida em http://andregondim.eti.br/2011/03/instalando-o-imposto-de-renda-de-pessoa-fisica-no-ubuntu/ ;)
<douglas> ja tentei e nada
<douglas> Impossível encontrar o pacote sun-java6-bin
<douglas> E: O pacote 'sun-java6-jre' não tem candidato para instalação
<douglas> E: O pacote 'sun-java6-plugin' não tem candidato para instalação
<douglas> E: O pacote 'sun-java6-fonts' não tem candidato para instalação
<douglas> sfcs ta online ainda
<ZNC> douglas: e da forma q o tio Andre_Gondim postou tentou? 'http://andregondim.eti.br/2011/03/instalando-o-imposto-de-renda-de-pessoa-fisica-no-ubuntu/'
<douglas> vou dar uma olhada pera ai
<ZNC> douglas: :-D
<douglas> deu erro no link
<ZNC> sem os ' '
<ZNC> http://andregondim.eti.br/2011/03/instalando-o-imposto-de-renda-de-pessoa-fisica-no-ubuntu/
<douglas> chmod: impossível acessar "ReceitanetJava2010.02d_setup_linux.bin": Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<ZNC> douglas: ja baixou o arquivo ?
<douglas> sim
<ZNC> no terminal digita
<ZNC> ls
<ZNC> e ve se ele aparece
<ZNC> caso apareça
<ZNC> digite chmod +x nomedoarquivo
<douglas> root@douglas-Vostro-230:/home/douglas# ls
<douglas> amsn_received                               Downloads         Música
<douglas> Área de Trabalho                            dwhelper          nimxxxxx
<douglas> Brasileirinhas.2010.So.no.Rabo.by.Sr_X.avi  examples.desktop  ProgramasRFB
<douglas> CAMBIA_LOGIN                                Imagens           Público
<douglas> CAMBIA_LOGIN_.tar.gz                        lmms              Ubuntu One
<douglas> Documentos                                  Modelos           Vídeo
<Pretto> !paste | douglas
<ubottu-br> douglas: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<ZNC> douglas: existe o pastebin, qq coisa maior q duas linhas voce usa ele
<douglas> blz. pera ai
<ZNC> é so entrar http://paste.ubuntu.com/ dar um titulo e colar tudo q vc quer em conent e clicar em paste!
<ZNC> douglas: mas como vc ja colou
<ZNC> na sua home nao esta, dentro da pasta ProgramasRFB
<ZNC> voce baixou la dentro?
<douglas> ta na pasta
<ZNC> entao vc precisa entrar nela
<ZNC> cd ProgramasRFB
<douglas> ta na pasta downloads
<ZNC> cd Downloads
<douglas> não sei o que digitar
<ZNC> no terminal digita cd Downloads
<ZNC> comando cd < enta em um diretorio >
<douglas> root@douglas-Vostro-230:/home/douglas# cd Downloads
<douglas> root@douglas-Vostro-230:/home/douglas/Downloads#
<ZNC> douglas: si nao precisa ficar colando a saida nao, apenas de erros :-D
<douglas> blz
<ZNC> douglas: digita agora chmod +x Receitanet....
<ZNC> termina de completar com a tecla (TAB)
<douglas> mod re-6u25-linux-x64.bin
<douglas> chmod: falta operando depois de "re-6u25-linux-x64.bin"
<douglas> Experimente "chmod --help" para mais informações.
<pimpao> o Receita... é só baixar e executar como usuario normal chmod +x nomedo_programa.bin
<pimpao> e ./nomedo_programa.bin
<ZNC> chmod +x < nome do aplicativo >
<ZNC> exemplo chmod +x xchat.bin
<douglas> agora não deu erro passou pra procema linha
<ZNC> :)
<ZNC> agora é so continuar seguindo o tutorial
<douglas> The wizard cannot continue because of the following error: could not load wizard specified in /wizard.inf (104)
<ZNC> douglas: o meu tambem deu isso :/ vou ver se descubro o opq
<ZNC> o pq
<sfcs> Olá retornei problema técnico
<ZNC> douglas: na propria pagina do tio Andre_Gondim tem a parte (Problemas possíveis)
<ecanto> alguém sabe que horas deve sair a nova versão?
<Ursinha-afk> ecanto, horario certinho não tem... até onde eu sei
<ZNC> douglas: http://andregondim.eti.br/2010/10/java-da-sun-e-banco-do-brasil/
<ecanto> Ursinha-afk, tem a questão do horario também né.
<Ursinha-afk> fuso é uma beleza
<Ursinha-afk> (not)
<Ursinha-afk> :P
<ecanto> rs
<ecanto> Ursinha-afk, este processo fica com o pessoal do devel?
<Ursinha-afk> ecanto, fica sim
<ecanto> lembro-me que no ano passado ao sair o 10.10 deu uma zebra na hora de criar a imagem, deu erro.
<ecanto> entao podem contar que vai sair umas 10h
<samuelmesq> :)
<Ursinha-afk> em que fuso? :P
<ecanto> Ursinha-afk, brasil.
<Ursinha-afk> da noite>
<Ursinha-afk> ?
<ecanto> manhã.
<douglas> vou tentar
<sfcs> douglas: andei lendo a página do André, na verdade tive problemas no fedora para instalar o libreOffice pq estava com a jre open da sun depois que foi incorporada a Oracle ficou essa confusão. para ver a versão é só colocar no terminal java -version
<douglas> blz
<douglas> o terminal de o OpenJDK
<douglas> java version "1.6.0_20"
<sfcs> douglas: depois está assim:
<sfcs> java version "1.6.0_22"
<sfcs> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.10.1) (6b22-1.10.1-0ubuntu1)
<sfcs> OpenJDK Server VM (build 20.0-b11, mixed mode)
<sfcs> esse é o meu
<sfcs> se fosse instalar a receitanet nesse meu pc teria que fazer como o André falou
<sfcs> sudo apt-get remove --purge openjdk-*
<douglas> removi
<sfcs> agora
<sfcs> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin  sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jdk -y
<douglas> Alguns arquivos de índice falharam para baixar, eles foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados no lugar.
<douglas> segunda linha
<sfcs> qual
<douglas> sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jdk -y
<sfcs> só um minuto
<douglas> blz
<douglas> dei uma olhada no testo do terminal notei um erro W: Falhou ao buscar http://www.debian-multimedia.org/dists/VERSÃO/non-free/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<douglas> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install
<sfcs> estou fazendo no meu =)
<sfcs> douglas: pronto agora está rodando a receitanet no meu, sem erros
<sfcs> desinstalei a openJDK e instalei a sun-java6-jdk da Oracle
<douglas> eu tento da erro
<sfcs> o seu ubuntu é 64bit
<sfcs> douglas: se for 64bit baixe a JDK e instale no braço assim http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=48338
<sfcs> depois de fazer o download vc tem que ir na pasta do arquivo exemplo cd /home/seuNomeDeUsuario/Downloads/
<sfcs> depois dar um sudo chmod a+x nomeDoArquivoBin
<sfcs> depois sudo ./nomeDoArquivoBin
<douglas> eu tento da erro
<douglas>  vc tem teamviewer sfcs
<douglas> ??
<marcus_> boa noite
<marcus_> gostaria de saber se o lubuntu é tao bom quanto o ubuntu?
<pqatsi> bom é algo relativo ao gosto de cada um
<marcus_> gosto do ubuntu e a amiga gostosinha pediu pra eu colocar xp na maquina dela...eu disse q pra maquina dela seria legal o linux..ubuntu..mas vi q a cpu dela tem só 512 de memoria RAM
<peregrinator_six> acrescentanto... "bom é algo relativo ao gosto de cada um" e necessidades também! ;)
<peregrinator_six> *acrescentando...
<peregrinator_six> :P
<marcus_> e agora? coloco oq ela pediu...windows xp...o ubuntu 10.10 vai rodar de boa ou tenho q apelar pro lubuntu ou linux mint?
<marcus_> ela só usa pra trabalho de escola...msn...orkut...essas coisas
<marcus_> oq me preocupa é colocar o ubuntu numa cpu com 512 ram
 * peregrinator_six pensa que produtos são coisas, logo, coisas devem se alinhar a necessidade de quem as usa, tipo um sapato! ;)
<marcus_> será q o ubuntu roda legal? porq vi os requisitos e pede 1gb
<marcus_> rs...
<marcus_> alguem pode por favor opinar e me instruir..rs
<xGrind> falta pouco \o
<marcus_> :(
<marcus_> acabei de dar f5 na pagina brasil e gringa..mas nada ainda
<marcus_> vo baixar amanha com link de 100 MB
<marcus_> :D
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, quem disse que falta pouco....?!
<peregrinator_six> sabe que horas vão liberar o dl...?!
<marcus_> será q depois da meia noite entra o ubuntu 11.04?
<peregrinator_six> não sei de nada...
<xGrind> sai dia 28. pelo menos falta menos de 24 =)
<marcus_> q horas sao agora na terra do ubuntu?
<marcus_> la ja é dia 28
<marcus_> ta como ninguem quer falar nada ..
<marcus_> vo colocar o xp..
<marcus_> com 512 tava rodando
<xGrind> marcus_; falar oq filho? ;x
<xGrind> joga o xubuntu po. melhor q lubuntu
<marcus_> quero saber oq faço a cpu de uma amiga tem poca memoria ram...512
<marcus_> e preciso colocar um sistema pra ela
<marcus_> queria saber se o ubuntu roda legal com 512 ram
<marcus_> ou se alguem recomenda o lubuntu ou linux mint
<marcus_> sei lá..quero uma luz
<peregrinator_six> marcus_, pega o Linux Mint Lubuntu 10
<marcus_> ta
<marcus_> fogo vai ser espera 1h e poco pra baixar
<Ricardo__> graças a deus me livrei dessa preocupacao esperando sair ubuntu anciosamente
<peregrinator_six> ou o Linux Mint Xfce
<marcus_> peregrinator_six o ubuntu nao roda com essa configuraçao 512 ram?
<peregrinator_six> sim, roda.
<marcus_> tá mas roda legal?
<peregrinator_six> testa live
<marcus_> porq eu gosto muito do ubuntu
<marcus_> testei live...roda ...mas apanha pra abrir o mozilla
<peregrinator_six> eu tenho 1 giga e sempron de 2.1 gigas e to satisfeito com o Ubuntu 10.10 32 bits aqui! :0
<peregrinator_six> :)
<marcus_> dobro de memoria
<marcus_> to indeciso
<marcus_> mas acho q como nao terei q esperar pra baixar vo de ubuntu 10.10
<peregrinator_six> tudo o que tá aberto tá gastando 643 megas de memo!
<marcus_> poxa..
<marcus_> enxuto eu diria
<marcus_> vo de ubuntu
<marcus_> um parecer
<marcus_> o ubuntu é mais leve q o windows xp?
<peregrinator_six> parada dura..
<marcus_> da sua opiniao..sem medo
<marcus_> rs
<Ricardo__> atualmente nao
<Ricardo__> o xp é mais leve
<Ricardo__> talvez num ubuntu mais antigo
<peregrinator_six> depende pra que...
<Ricardo__> se comparar com o ubuntu na epoca do xp
<Ricardo__> q devia ser o 5.04
<Ricardo__> eheeh
<marcus_> pra usar internet...ouvir musica...etc
<peregrinator_six> ainqualquer um serve!
<marcus_> vi q o debian 5.0 é o mais leve da categoria
<Ricardo__> depende da maquina tb
<Ricardo__> se for um lixo
<marcus_> mas onde acho esse pra baixar e ele se autoconfigura como o ubuntu?
<peregrinator_six> irc, Chromium 10 com 6 abas abertas, Firefox 3 com 3 abas abertas e totem pausado no vide em mp4 aqui!
<marcus_> Ricardo ...processador Pentium D915
<peregrinator_six> *video...
<marcus_> 512 RAM dd2 667
<marcus_> 80gb de >HD
<peregrinator_six> minha memo é ddr II 800 Mhz
<marcus_> maquina POSITIVO
<peregrinator_six> meu CPU é AM2 940 pinos!
<xGrind> marcus_; se nao quer baixar outra distro. coloca o ubuntu msm e baixa o lubuntu pelo synaptic
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, boa noite mano!
<xGrind> depois vc arranca os pacotes
<peregrinator_six> ou então aprende a mexer no Slitaz! :P
<marcus_> esse negocio de arrancar pacotes e mexer no sistema tem q entender um pouco
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: boa noite meu velho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<marcus_> eu sou iniciante
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: conseguir chegar um pouco cedo em casa
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, nunca! :P
<peregrinator_six> só das minhas negas! ;)
 * peregrinator_six RSRSRSRS
<marcus_> bom...vou dar o start e colocar o ubuntu na criança
<tiagoout> bn, alguém sabe como tirar os lags do youtube?
<peregrinator_six> ???
<peregrinator_six> o meu tá sem lag nenhum...
<peregrinator_six> to vendo um video aqui de 10 minutos, normal!
<peregrinator_six> pelo Chromium
<tiagoout> a minha net é de 1mb
<tiagoout> resolução 360, fica cortando partes do video.
<marcus_> aproveitando os entusiastas da tecnologia presentes
<marcus_> alguem sabe quantos ms sao ideais numa tv pra jogar o xbox360 ou ps3?
<marcus_> vi umas lcd e led baratas de 599 a 799
<marcus_> e o tal ms é 5...isso causa lag na imagem do jogo do console?
<marcus_> to caindo de sono...abraço a todos...
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia.
<Francisco_Favaro> bom dia
<fslima0> ubuntu 11.04 sai hj de madrugada?
<xGrind> tamos na espera
<ebm> eae meu povo, beleza
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<Pskol> meu monitor ta escuro,, alguem sabe como alterar o brilho ou gamma via software???????
<Pskol> ja era esse monitor :/
<xx021> Sistema > Prefencias > Monitor
<Pskol> num tem isso no meu nao
<tiagoout> nvidia settings
<tiagoout> Pskol, nvidia x server setings
<Pskol> minha placa de video é VIA
<Pskol> via unichrome
<tiagoout> dai num sei.
<ecart> olá
<ecart> alguem poderia me ajudar
<ecart> alguem pode me dizer se isso esta funcionando
<ecart> http://187.127.135.201:8080/
<pimpao> Essa merda está funcionando caralho
<pimpao> acho que sim
<pimpao> : )
<ecart> mais por que n consigo
<pimpao> evita passar ips assim
<ecart> tranquilo
<pimpao> esse é o seu computador?
<ecart> sim
<pimpao> tenta
<pimpao> localhost:8080
<ecart> isso funciona para mim
<pimpao> ou aperta ctrl+f5
<ecart> o problema
<ecart> é que n consigo acesso a ver daqui
<ecart> só quem esta fora da rede
<ecart> tem acesso
<ecart> por que n consigo ter acesso
<ecart> daqui
<ecart> :S
<Pskol> claro ne, se vc acessar usando o ip localm quem sabe
<ecart> n cara
<ecart> tem nada haver
<ecart> eu instalei o apache
<ecart> e quero rodar um site
<ecart> quero ver o site no ar
<ecart> pelo ip
<ecart> n pelo localshot
<ecart> localhost
<pimpao> mas assimman
<ecart> localhost:8080 eu sei que esta funcionando
<pimpao> ele tá funcionando... n tá abrido pq vc tem que apagar o cache do teu navegador
<ecart> n consigo acesso é pelo ip
<pimpao> na boa
<Pskol> ecart, entao altera o seu hosts
<Pskol> .. /etc/hosts
<ecart> pskol
<pimpao> o browser dele tá pegando do cache
<Pskol> bota teu ip externo la apontando pro seu ip interno
<pimpao> mas está funfando td certo man
<ecart> pskol
<ecart> ok
<ecart> só um minuto
<Pskol> vc nao consegue acessar seu proprio servidor usando ip esterno
<Pskol> impossivel
<Pskol> so se vc redirecionar
<ecart> pskol
<ecart> mais o meu ip é dinamico
<ecart> toda vez que mudar
<Pskol> e dai
<ecart> vou ter que editar
<Pskol> mesma coisa
<ecart> o host
<ecart> né
<Pskol> é
<ecart> ok
<ecart> pskol
<ecart> fica assim la no hosts
<ecart> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<ecart> 187.127.135.201 192.168.254.1
<ecart> ta certo ai
<Pskol> sim
<Pskol> se nao der, inverta.
<ecart> Pskol
<ecart> nada
<Pskol> tentou inverter?
<ecart> sim
<ecart> pskol
<ecart> tu se importa de da uma olhada aqui pelo temviewer
<Pskol> nao tenho teamviewer aki
<Pskol> coloca o ip externo (tab) localhost
<Pskol> isso q to te falando so vai dar uma enganadam pq na verdade vc vai ta acessando pelo ip local.
<Pskol> enganada
<Pskol> ecart, melhor fazer assim...
<Pskol> ecart, entra aqui http://www.vtunnel.com/
<Pskol> la no campo bota o endereço externo do teu site
<ecart> pskol
<ecart> sera que o noip resolve
<ecart> ou daria no mesmo
<UdontKnow> bom dia vietnam!
<jaypur> bom dia
<jaypur> :(
<clmnt-jr> Para quem ainda não viu, o Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal acabou de ser lançado oficialmente :D
<Kenjiro> bom dia povo
<mvcirino> dia
<Kenjiro> Shazaum: bom dia
<Eronides> pessoal onde acho o torrent do xubuntu 11.4 ou pelo menos o link para o download
<Eronides> ?
<Kenjiro> o br.archive.ubuntu.com ta com problema será?
<Eronides> eu só achei o torrent para o ubuntu 11.4
<Shazaum> Kenjiro, e ae
<Shazaum> belezura?
<Shazaum> http://www.transoltc.com.br/
<Kenjiro> ainda nao
<Kenjiro> ainda nao resolvi aquela treta :(
<Shazaum> ate que enfim um protesto mais tranquilo
<Shazaum> hmmmm
<Eronides> achei galera
<Kenjiro> é, pelo jeito tem problema no repositório mesmo
<MarconM> alguem ja baixou o novo ubuntu
<MarconM> ta com erro na pagina
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia. http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<rogerio> a versão 11.04 que tem neste link é a final?
<Ursinha> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<Ursinha> tsc
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal saiu!! - http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ -- Baixem torrents! || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do Brasil || Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo || offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<pqatsi> nossa, mas já?
<pqatsi> Ursinha: replicaram para mirrors?
 * pqatsi pensando em puxar da USP e deixar semeando
<Ursinha> pqatsi, pois é, foi muito rapido :D
<Ursinha> não sei se replicaram
<pqatsi> Ursinha: nao foi replicado na usp ainda
<pqatsi> vejamos se ta no las
<pqatsi> EBA!
<pqatsi> replicou na unicamp
<Ursinha> \o/
<pqatsi> Ursinha: http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/ubuntu-releases/natty/MD5SUMS http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/MD5SUMS
<pqatsi> ta igualzinho
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, bom dia moço feioso... :P
<pqatsi> peering from USP :D
<MarconM> bom a todos
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: xD
<MarconM> Ursinha:
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, ;)
<pqatsi> nossa
<pqatsi> que feiiiiioooo
<pqatsi> a unicamp usando links escrotos
<Ursinha> MarconM, diiiia
<Shazaum> uia
<MarconM> Ursinha: o que deu ontem ... saiu para caminhar e nao voltou
<Shazaum> que sono :)
<pqatsi> e mesmo o las tá léeeeerdo
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: ja ta usando o novo ubuntu ae
<MarconM> xD
<Ursinha> pqatsi, tem um milhao de gentes baixando
<Ursinha> primeiro dia sempre é lerdo
<pqatsi> Ursinha: do LAS?
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, ainda não, preguiça de baixar! :p
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: somos 2
<pqatsi> nao replicou nem a lista de mirrors, e eu to puxando "local"
<pqatsi> :D
<MarconM> kkkk
<pqatsi> lerdo leia-se 10mbps
<Shazaum> a versao anterior do ubuntu era 10.10 ?
<pqatsi> caiu pra 8mbps. ainda assim, em 1h no max posso comecar o peering.
<pqatsi>  7% [========>                                                                                                                        ] 55.099.672   743K/s  TED 11m 30s
<pqatsi> 16% [====================>                                                                                                            ] 122.945.280 1,19M/s  TED 10m 43s
<pqatsi> :D
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, se baixar vou baixar o 64, quero ver se fizeram coisa decente desta vez...
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: isso sim ... usei uma vez ... soh dava bug
<MarconM> e os programas q uso nao tinha para 64
<MarconM> a maioria
<MarconM> entao fiquei no 32
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, é, o que justifica 64 ainda é só memo mesmo a grosso modo... :S
* barjavel.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu 10.10.10 atual - !baixar || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do Brasil || Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo || offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<pqatsi> ixi
<peregrinator_six> TSC... :s
<pqatsi> Ursinha: poe o link da unicamp no lugar do site default
<peregrinator_six> tá igual o site ubuntu br, ainda com a tematica do ubuntu 7... :P
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, bom dia, vou dar uma saidinha aqui, até...
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: bom dia senhor
<MarconM> peta
<pqatsi> dia
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal saiu!! - http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ -- Baixem torrents! || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do Brasil || Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo || offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal saiu!! - http://is.gd/sqP0w3 -- Baixem torrents! || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do Brasil || Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo || offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<pqatsi> ;)
<Ursinha> :)
<pqatsi> well, primeira imagem chegou, time to seed :D
<Ursinha> weeeeee
<pqatsi> Ursinha: o LAS tá livre, incrivel
<pqatsi> 20mbps and up up & alive
<Kenjiro> pqatsi: chegaste a dar uma olhada naquela URL que te lancei ontem?
<pqatsi> Kenjiro: nao
<pqatsi> cara, essa semana ta tensa, sorry. ver links n e algo que tenha tempo agora
<Kenjiro> ok
<Kenjiro> vou continuar tentando achar a solução pro meu problema
<pqatsi> imagens desktops ready
<Kenjiro> coisa bruxa do capeta :(
<pqatsi> cara, to puxando o ubuntu a 60mbps
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> unicamp rullou agora :D
<Kenjiro> em compensação o update/upgrade de uns servers está leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeento
<Kenjiro> upgrade do 9.04 pro 10.04
<ViniciusFeitosa> alguém sabe o horário da festa de lançamento do ubuntu 11.04 no Rio de Janeiro ?
<xGrind> bom dia povo
<dtcrshr> dia
<xGrind> alguem ae com o 11.04? :D
<fslima0> to instalando agora
<Pretto> eu
<xGrind> esse torrent demora muit
<xGrind> to baixando o xubutu msm :D
<xGrind> esse unity ta mais leve/rapido q o gnome ?
<fslima0> heh. aqui tenho varias particoes. ubuntu soh vai ser pra teste mesmo
<fslima0> veremos
<xGrind> fslima0; usa oq?
<vanderson> bfhgj
<fslima0> hah\
<vanderson> jkijjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<fslima0> "it sems that you do not have the hardware required to run Unity" haha
<xGrind> vanderson; ?
<fslima0> wtf?
<xGrind> fslima0; kk
<xGrind> usa xubuntu filho
<fslima0> tenh o que instalar os drivers proprietarios da nvidia eu acho
<fslima0> xGrind xfce ja tenho no archlinux em uma outra particao, e no netbook
<vicentimartins> fala pessoal, bom dia
<fslima0> o erro deveria ser
<vicentimartins> eu não consigo consultar bibliotecas do glibc através das man-pages
<vicentimartins> alguem tem alguma dica
<fslima0> "it seems that you either don't have the proper drivers required or you don't have the hardware required to run Unity"
<fslima0> haah
<fslima0> veremos agora
<vicentimartins> estou googlando e sempre o que encontro é que basta consultar a função por um $ man funcao
<xGrind> vicentimartins; nem sei brother ;x
<vicentimartins> xGrind, vlw
<vicentimartins> mais alguem?
<fslima0> xGrind qual o PC que vc tem ai?
<xGrind> nem lembro ;x
<xGrind> kk
<fslima0> deve ser ruim mesmo entao
<fslima0> haha
<fslima0> :)
<xGrind> dual core, 2gb de ram, 500gb hd
<fslima0> qual video card?
<xGrind> nao tenho
<fslima0> onboard?
<xGrind> qndo comprei preferi um basico msm
<xGrind> isso
<Pretto> fslima0: eu tive q instalar o driver proprietario tb
<fslima0> to baixando aqui. veremos o unity
<xGrind> fslima0; tae
<xGrind> Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D525   @ 1.80GHz
<fslima0> melhor sem unity. lol
<fslima0> minha 8600gt ja esquenta
<Salvia> nossa
<Salvia> todo mundo
<Salvia> atualizando o ubuntu KKK
<xGrind> \o/
<ffr76> bom dia o tar -zcfv esta dando erro de expressão desconhecida alguem sabe?
<Ursinha> ffr76, bom dia, qual a linha de comando e qual o erro? vc poderia colar num paste, por favor? :)
<Ursinha> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<ffr76> Ursinha,http://paste.ubuntu.com/600306/
<Ursinha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600306/
<Ursinha> ffr76, mas o que vc quer fazer ai?
<Ursinha> criar um tar.gz com essas coisas todas?
<ffr76> Ursinha,sim
<Pretto> ffr76: aparentemente ele se perdeu em um arquivo com -- no nome
<ffr76> Ursinha,tudo que esta no diretorio /home/rh
<Ursinha> ffr76, não é mais fácil vc sair da pasta e fazer o tar de fora?
<Ursinha> ai ele não vai reclamar do arquivo, presumo eu
<Ursinha> pq vai ter o path antes
<ffr76> Ursinha,como assim?via grafico?
<Ursinha> cd /home ; tar cfzv rh.tar.gz rh
<Ursinha> ffr76, de fora do diretorio :)
<Ursinha> vc entra no home pra fazer um tar do home
<Ursinha> faz assim
<Ursinha> cd /home ; tar cfzv /tmp/rh.tar.gz rh/
<Ursinha> ele vai salvar o arquivo no /tmp
<Ursinha> e vai compactar a pasta de fora
<Ursinha> de fora do diretório
<ffr76> Ursinha,sim entendi vou tentar!!
<Ursinha> o erro que está dando é isso que o Pretto falou, quando vc passa os nomes de arquivo pro comando, ele internamente expande colocando a lista de arquivos que tem, mas um arquivo chama --.html
<Ursinha> ai ele acha que é opção
<Ursinha> www.sadtrombone.com
<Pretto> ffr76: tar -cfzv /home/rh/rh.tar.gz /home/rh
<Pretto> vc só precisa informar o diretorio, porem era bom especificar um outro local para o tar ne? e cuidado com o .gvfs
<Pretto> ffr76: se tiver alguma unidade montada nele, ira entrar no tar tb
<ffr76> Pretto,ok vou verificar TKS :>)
<ffr76> Ursinha,Valeu vou ver se rola TKS :>)
<Ursinha> :)
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<cprzwsk> pessoal, alguem pode me ajudar a configurar o aspell para reconhecer o dicionario de alemão?
<cprzwsk> já´instalei o pacote
<cprzwsk> porém no xchat ele só mostra o en e o pt
<cparzewski> alguém já configuro o aspell para outros idiomas?
<ZNC> cparzewski: eu ja, mas apenas no kde
<cparzewski> ZNC, putz, tem um tuto massa mas eh pro debian
<cparzewski> nao deu certo aqui
<cparzewski> ja instalei o pacote que preciso
<ZNC> cparzewski: vc tem  o pacote aspell-pt
<cparzewski> mas ele continua reconhecendo só o pt e o en
<cparzewski> quero o de
<cparzewski> quando faço o comando pra listar os dicionarios instalados aparece
<ZNC> cparzewski: aspell-de
<cparzewski> mas aqui no xchat só aparece a opção br e en
<cparzewski> :S
<ZNC> reseta o xchat
<ZNC> :D
<cparzewski> n vezes :D
<cparzewski> ja reiniciei de toda maneira
<cparzewski> mas nao acho o aspell.conf
<ZNC> :O
<cparzewski> decerto lá tem a opção
<cparzewski> znc tava seguindo esse cara http://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_spell_checking#05
<fslima0> gostei do ubuntu 11.04. ta solido sem o unity
<fslima0> LOL
<fslima0> ate o cheese ta funcionando legal
<ZNC> mmmm]
<ZNC> cparzewski: mmm bem aki funciona normal, nao sei como lhe ajudar, e estou com um tempo muito curto para procurar uma solução melhor nos buscadores
<cparzewski> ok ZNC kein Problem :D
<ZNC> :-P
<edenc> cparzewski: "man aspell" geralmente lhe informa sobre onde o aspell.conf deveria estar
<Ursinha> cparzewski, geralmente os arquivos de configuração ficam ou direto no seu home ou na pasta /etc
<Ursinha> o edenc tem razão, o man tem geralmente uma seção "configurações" que fala onde ficam os .conf da vida
<abr> alguém sabe onde eu baixo o pacote "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings" ?
<Ursinha> abr, acho que vc tá falando do pacote do compiz
<Ursinha> abr, compizconfig-settings-manager
<Kenjiro> boa tarde
<abr> Ursinha, obrigado :]
<cparzewski> opa, valeu pelas dicas
<Ursinha> abr, de nada :)
<Ursinha> cparzewski, :)
<PingaR0x> o ubuntu 11.04 saiu porem qndo instala no hd o wireless para de funcionar
<ViniciusFeitosa> alguem sabe o horario da festa de lançamento do ubuntu no Rio de janeiro ?
<fslima0> os[Linux 2.6.38-8-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "natty" 11.04] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T8300  @ 2.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 81.2% free] disk[Total: 19.0GB, 64.0% free] video[nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600M GT]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<Shazaum> PingaR0x, qual placa?
<PingaR0x> broadcom 4313 no live-usb ela funciona qndo vai pro hd nao huahua
<Shazaum> ViniciusFeitosa, :|
<Shazaum> lol
<Shazaum> PingaR0x, mas você viu se o modulo subiu?
<PingaR0x> Shazaum: ja viu isso? e o legal eh que no beta2 funcionava perfeito ahuahu
<PingaR0x> Shazaum: nope vou ver ainda calma acabei de instalar
<PingaR0x> Shazaum: sabe qual modulo?
<Shazaum> hm
<Shazaum> deixa eu ver
<PingaR0x> to qse voltando pro bewta
<PingaR0x> ahuahua drama
<PingaR0x> shazaum: nada com bc , b43 , bcm e etc
<Pretto> PingaR0x: em drivers adicionais não tem?
<PingaR0x> Pretto: esse driver eh pra trabalhar assm que carrega o ubuntu... no live-usb, live-cd ele funciona so na instalação do release mesmo que nao ta pegando
<PingaR0x> vou bottar dinovo no pendrive e pegar o modulo
<Shazaum> hm
<Pretto> PingaR0x: no live varios drives são habilitados por padrão
<Shazaum> procura algo como brcm80211
<Shazaum> brcm*
<PingaR0x> procurei
<PingaR0x> nao ta subindo nao
<PingaR0x> no live subiu
<Shazaum> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10057878
<PingaR0x> Shazaum: na versao deste kernel 2.6.38-8 era pra vir nele já :X um driver op
<PingaR0x> OS*
<PingaR0x> Shazaum: já listei os modulos aqui vou tentar subir na mao
<PingaR0x> to achando que o problema ta na hora de gerar o kernel-pae
<PingaR0x> Shazaum nao ta subindo um modulo listado ahuahuahu brcm80211 ta dando como not found.. se vc der modprobe -l | grep 80211 vc ve 3
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: aonde reporta configuração de instalação errada? por exemplo ta automaticamente dando blacklist no modulo que preciso!!! e tirando do blacklist resolve
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, tem que ver pq tá no blacklist por padrão
<Ursinha> as vezes tem um motivo, dar pau com outros módulos mais utilizados
<Ursinha> aconteceu comigo essas semanas atrás quando tentei instalar um usb wireless
<Ursinha> o modulo tava blacklisted pq conflitava com intel
<Ursinha> que muita gente tem
<Ursinha> ai era só tirar do blacklist que resolvia
<Ursinha> e colocar o da intel
<Ursinha> deve ser um caso desse
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: acho que não pq o live-usb não da blacklist nele... só qndo mando pro hd
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: o beta 2 não mandava tbm
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, hmm, vc sabe o nome do modulo certinho?
<Pretto> PingaR0x: eu te disse q no live é diferente ;)
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: sei brcm80211
<Pretto> PingaR0x: └─[~]> modprobe -l  | grep brcm80211 >> kernel/drivers/staging/brcm80211/brcm80211.ko
<PingaR0x> Pretto: vc leu oque eu disse?
<PingaR0x> Pretto: eu disse que ele ta vendo por blacklist por padrão na hora que vem pro hd, não que não tenha
<PingaR0x> vindo*
<Salvia> alguem atualizo o ubuntu
<Salvia> ?
<Pretto> PingaR0x: exato, no live ele não vem no blacklist
<PingaR0x> Pretto: nem no beta 2 =]
<Ursinha> Salvia, o/
<PingaR0x> e nem no 1
<PingaR0x> Salvia: yo
<Salvia> Ursinha, eai
<Salvia> curtiu
<Salvia> ?
<Salvia> como fico ?
<Ursinha> eu gostei bastante
<Salvia> apareceu a msg para eu atualizar mas eu queria mesmo era o debian
<Salvia> nao sei
<Salvia> mas to com vontade de ver o ubuntu novo
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: tem como eu procurar em algum lugar o motivo dele estar lá??
<Salvia> Ursinha, qual ambiente grafico vc ta usando
<Salvia> ?
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, eu joguei o nome no google e to procurando...
<Ursinha> Salvia, to usando o unity aqui
<Salvia> Ursinha, hehe abandono o gnome
<Salvia> ?
<Ursinha> Salvia, to usando só o default do ubuntu :)
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, aparentemente o módulo causa kernel panic e uma pá de coisa em vários hardwares
<PingaR0x> Ursinha é eu tava lendo tbm engraçado que pra mim nao deu sorte
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, pois é, depende dos hardwares mesmo, as vezes eles tem que fazer isso senão o da maioria do pessoal não funfa
<Salvia> eu acabei
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: entendi
<Ursinha> mas o modulo tá lá, é só mudar essas coisinhas que acho que funfa normal
<Salvia> de manda atualizar
<Salvia> vamos ver
<Salvia> mas eu uso G-nome :S
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: eu ja mudei, só não sabia o motivo do blacklist
<Ursinha> entendi
<pqatsi> Ursinha: 1.8 + 2.1 + 0.4 + 1.4 + 1.8 + 1.1 (Gb) enviados
<pqatsi> :D
<ecanto> Ursinha, :D
<Ursinha> pqatsi, :D
<Ursinha> ecanto, e ai? :)
<Salvia> Ursinha, unity é dahora?
<Ursinha> Salvia, vc precisa ter a mente aberta :P
<Salvia> em que sentido
<pqatsi> Ursinha: pasme, o mais enviado foi o alternate 386 :D
<ecanto> Ursinha, tudo joinha?
<Ursinha> eu fiquei brava de ter mudado meu ambiente, mas resolvi dar uma chance, e comecei a ver que o unity tem os jeitos dele de fazer as mesmas coisas que eu fazia antes
<Ursinha> jeitos legais
<PingaR0x> oloco unity ta bom, problema é so para customizar falta opçã
<PingaR0x> oloco unity ta bom, problema é so para customizar falta opção*
<Ursinha> então precisa ter a mente aberta e u m pouco de paciencia
<Pretto> pqatsi: acho q esse pessoal pensa em atualizar outros pcs
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, vc tentou dar uma olhadinha no compiz-config?
<pqatsi> Pretto: é possível mesmo
<Ursinha> lá dá pra mudar
<Ursinha> por exemplo, eu aumentei o numero de desktops e coloquei todos em uma linha
<Ursinha> pq sempre uso assim
<Ursinha> isso já me fez muito feliz :P
<Pretto> Ursinha: ss do teu :)
<abr> estou tentando me adaptar ao Unitty
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: olhei sim, mais ainda acho que falta coisa que daria pra costumizar
<pqatsi> Pretto: mas o que eu achei MUITO legal nessa versão foi o LAS da Unicamp ter sincronizado quase na mesma hora do release
<Ursinha> Pretto, o que?
<pqatsi> Pretto: consegui mirrorar tudo via torrent 10h da manha :D
<Pretto> pqatsi: eu vi os comentarios
<Pretto> Ursinha: screenshot
<Ursinha> vixe
<Salvia> entao
 * pqatsi vai formatar o vaio pra colocar no novo, so pra renovar mesmo o ambiente e se livrar de coisas legadas aqui :D
<Salvia> mas minha duvida é pq nao usar o gnome3 no ubuntu
<Salvia> ?
<Salvia> pq nao instalar
<Salvia> :D
<pqatsi> Salvia: acho que é questao de "podemos fazer melhor que o gnome"
<Salvia> hum
<pqatsi> isso considerando o objetivo de criar um linux para pessoas
<Salvia> correto
<Salvia> debato isso para que minha mente tb fique aberta
<Salvia> entendeu?
<pqatsi> faz sentido eles lancarem mao de tudo que tem pra chegar no objetivo de ter algo facil, simples e bonito
<pqatsi> ;)
<pqatsi> melhor do que simplesmente copiar, mostra que eles analizaram muito e criaram algo um pouco diferente
<pqatsi> o ubuntu sempre foi assim
<Salvia> sim
<pqatsi> e por isso se tornou um linux facil e nao por isso mal feito
<Salvia> parece até a empresa que eu trabalho kkk muda toda hora
<pqatsi> belo, bem feito, criterioso
<pqatsi> :D
<Salvia> sim !
<PingaR0x> eu gostei dessa barra unificada ficou mto boa
<Pretto> Ursinha: http://twitpic.com/4qlryl
<pqatsi> Pretto: o duro é o opera e o dropbox
<pqatsi> parece que pro dropbox resolveram
<pqatsi> mas pro opera n tem solucao definitiva a nao ser mudar o registro do que o unity permite no tray
<Pretto> pqatsi: fiz  isso no meu blog
<pqatsi> Pretto: pro opera?
<Salvia> escutei fala que o unity ta bugado !
<Pretto> pqatsi: para o dropbox
<Salvia> isso é real?
<pqatsi> Pretto: sim sim, eu vi isso
<abr> estou sentido falta daquele icone em que a pessoa clickava nele e todos os programas aberto na area de trabalho eram minimizados
<pqatsi> Pretto: mas o negocio e que pra algumas apps de systray isso vai ser burocratico
<Pretto> Salvia: escutei tb do gnome3. ambos ainda tem bugs
<PingaR0x> gnome3 ta mto cru
<Pretto> Salvia: o unity ainda está em desenvolvimento
<Ursinha> Pretto, Salvia, o unity está bem estável
<Pretto> pqatsi: se vc por "all" no whitelist ele usa todos os trayicons que iniciar
<Ursinha> estava bem bugado há umas semanas atrás, mas o pessoal trabalhou forte
<Ursinha> e tá muito estável
<pqatsi> Ursinha: eu confesso que eu gostei do que o salveti me disse sobre o unity-2d ser feito em QT
<Pretto> Ursinha: sim, o gnome3 tb
<Ursinha> eu mesma não tive nenhum problema desde que instalei, há uma semana atrás
<Ursinha> o gnome 3 é bugado demais
<Ursinha> eu tentei usar
<Ursinha> não deu
<pqatsi> pra mim e aliar o que o ubuntu tem de bom com o que eu mais gosto :D
<pqatsi> Pretto: boa, nao sabia
<Ursinha> o unity tá muito melhor que o gnome3 nesse momento
<PingaR0x> o gnome3 está igual ao kde4 quadno saiu
<Ursinha> pqatsi, eu uso unity-2d no meu eeepc
<Ursinha> que é fraquinho
<PingaR0x> não esta pronto para usuário final
<Ursinha> nossa, o kde4 qdo saiu ahuahauha
<pqatsi> Ursinha: :D
<pqatsi> sério?
<Salvia> kkkkkkkk
<PingaR0x> tem como habilitar o 2d invez do 3d?
<Salvia> bom vamos ver foda
<PingaR0x> queria ver como ele ficou
<Salvia> o ubuntu ja tira o gnome-shell
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, tem que instalar um pacotinho
<Salvia> :(
<Pretto> PingaR0x: tem q instalar
<PingaR0x> sabe nome?
<Pretto> unity-2d acho
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<pqatsi> isso mesmo
<PingaR0x> dps eu testo agora vou tretar parar dar um jeito no trackpad desativar quadno por mouse usb
<Ursinha> trackpad é o mouse do botão vermelho? :P
<Ursinha> ou vc tá falando do touchpad?
<Pretto> PingaR0x: o touchpad-indicator tem opção para isso
<PingaR0x> pretto: nunca ouvi flar dele é bom?
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: não é o nome que eu ouço flar para mouse que vem nos note da dell
<PingaR0x> Pretto: no rep normal do ubuntu não tem
<Ursinha> Pretto, o que é touchpad-indicator?
<PingaR0x> eu ia fazer https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Synaptics#Configuration_on_the_fly
<Pretto> PingaR0x: tem um ppa
<Pretto> PingaR0x: vou ver pra vc
<PingaR0x> pretto: achei no google ja to vendo aqui como funciona
<Pretto> Ursinha: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/touchpad-indicator-now-automatically.html
<PingaR0x> o mais legal que é em python
<PingaR0x> gostei
<pqatsi> :)
<Pretto> o servidor do omgubuntu ta baleiando kkkk
<pqatsi> :D
<PingaR0x> pretto: mto obrigado
<Pretto> PingaR0x: ;)
<Pretto> PingaR0x: só pq vc tem o nome do meu filho kkkkkkk
<PingaR0x> Pretto: huahuahuahu ele chama lucas?
<Pretto> PingaR0x: ow yeah :)
<PingaR0x> vou perder uns min aqui traduzir ele rapidao
<Lucas_Laudeci> Pretto, estou com um problema tu pode me ajudar? :x
<Pretto> Lucas_Laudeci: kkkkkkkkkk
<Andre_Gondim> Bazzinga ;)
<Pretto>    /ban Andre_Gondim  :)
<pqatsi> hahahahha
<pqatsi> é realmente algo raro ver baixar o troll no Andre_Gondim :D
<Andre_Gondim> desculpa, vou voltar a ficar quietinho
<Celsinho> Boa tarde,
<Celsinho> estava lendo algumas matérias sobre o ubuntu 11.04, e não estou entendendo, oque estão falando, que o gnome vai sair e entrar esse utily ? alguém poderia explicar!
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: ahahaha, nun e repressao, eu achei divertido e de bom gosto ;)
<pqatsi> Andre_Gondim: e que e dificil ver vc brincando assim ;)
<Celsinho> pqatsi,
<Celsinho> estava lendo algumas matérias sobre o ubuntu 11.04, e não estou entendendo, oque estão falando, que o gnome vai sair e entrar esse utily ? alguém poderia explicar!
<Celsinho> poderia me ajudar, por favor.
<Andre_Gondim> Celsinho, dá uma lida em wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Unity talvez tenha várias informações que te auxilie bem :D
<Celsinho> Andre_Gondim, nessa 11.04 que estou puxando no ubuntu.org ja vem o utily ?
<Celsinho> unity
<Ursinha> Celsinho, vem sim
<Andre_Gondim> Celsinho, sim, o Unity roda sobre o GNOME
<Celsinho> Andre_Gondim, ja vem instalado e configurado tudo certo ?
<Celsinho> ou precisa fazer algo ?
<Andre_Gondim> Celsinho, já tá incluso no preço ;)
<Celsinho> rs,
<Celsinho> :)~~
<Celsinho> só não entendo oque é esse, unity, não consigui entender,
<Celsinho> :@
<Andre_Gondim> Celsinho, baixe e tu vai ver ;)
<Celsinho> Andre_Gondim, ja estou baixando,
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> rs
<Spiga> queria apernder a fazer driver para impressora em C++, controle de hardware em C++ alguem recomenda alguma leitura. procurar sobre algum tipo de nome .
<MarconM> gostei do unity até
<MarconM> ficou legal
<MarconM> poderia ter umas opções a mais masss.... ta no começo
<fslima0> ***
<PingaR0x> Spiga: livros de c++ :D
<Shazaum> lol
<Shazaum> Spiga, http://www.securisite.org/biblioteca/Oreilly/
<Shazaum> divirta-se
<Celsinho> Ursinha
<gabezao> alguem sabe onde ficam as informações de um hd SAS no linux?
<gabezao> no arquivo /proc/scsi/scsi não contem
<Spiga> Shazaum: obrigado
<anon___> gabezao: A princípio, ao inserir o volume, você precisará entrar na controladora e criar um novo volume. Qual controladora você possui ?
<Shazaum> gabezao, não é algo com ccssi?
<Shazaum> ops
<Shazaum> cciss*
<gabezao> anon___, não sei qual a controladora aqui, mas está funcionando... só queria informações do hd
<anon___> Utilize o fdisk
<gabezao> 13:08.0 RAID bus controller: Hewlett-Packard Company Smart Array E200i (SAS Controller)
<gabezao> anon___, quero o modelo..
<anon___> gabezao: vou ver se encontro alguma informação
<gabezao> pior que no linux eu acho q ele so vai enxergar o raida anon___
<gabezao> e nao o hd..
<anon___> to achando isso tb
<gabezao> olhe anon___
<gabezao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600413/
<gabezao> acho q é isso mesmo..
<anon___> acho que sim
<marvel> boa tarde  gente eu baixo o dvd 11.04 ou cd qual a diferença
<marvel> qual e mais vantajoso
<marvel> eu baixei o cd mas eu acho dvd mais completo eu to certo
<marvel> ?
<marvel> gnome shell nao era pra vim como desktop padrao ou tem que instalar ?
<marvel> obrigado pela ajuda ?
<Andre_Gondim> marvel, a diferença entre o CD e o DVD  eu no CD tem apenas o Ubuntu padrão no DVD tem mais pacotes que estão disponíveis para instalar no DVD
<Andre_Gondim> nada que você com conexão não tenha
<Andre_Gondim> marvel, o gnome shell não é o shell padrão do Ubuntu e sim o Unity, por isso não está no Ubuntu
<Shazaum> unity é praticamente o gnome-shell
<Shazaum> :P
<marvel> Adre_Gondim entao vou ter que baixar o ubuntu Unity pra desfruta do novo gnome ?
<Salvia> Shazaum, ta usando man?
<Salvia> atualizou ou instalo do zero
<Shazaum> nops
<Salvia> ?
<Andre_Gondim> marvel, o Ubuntu 11.04 está com o GNOME 2.32.1
<Shazaum> eu uso i3
<Salvia> ah sim
<Salvia> vou fica no squeeze mesmo
<marvel> mas e o gnome shell aquelas parada que mostraram na propaganda que vi na tv a cabo
<marvel> que vi era lindo
<Shazaum> Salvia, o i3 é praticamente um wmii ou um dwm mais moderno
<Salvia> Shazaum, ah sim ! po dahora tb !
<Shazaum> hehehe
<Shazaum> é
<Shazaum> não tem muita frescura
<Shazaum> é mais clean
<Salvia> sim imagino mesmo
<Salvia> eu vou cair msm é para o fluxbox lol
<Salvia> kkkkkkk
<Shazaum> hehehe
<Shazaum> ah
<Shazaum> usa dwm
<Shazaum> é legalzinho
<Shazaum> é pequeninho e facil de mexer no source
<Shazaum> o config.h dele é bem clean também
<bemlindo> boa tarde a todos
<marvel> qual diferença do Unity para o ubuntu natway
<bemlindo> alguem sabe me informar pq toda vez que tento instalar algo pela central de programas do ubuntu aparece esse erro?
<bemlindo> Necessita instalação de pacotes não confiáveis
<bemlindo> A ação deve requerer a instalação de pacotes de fonte não autenticada.
<Salvia> Shazaum, cara vou ver aqui para instalar ele
<Shazaum> Salvia, http://dwm.suckless.org/
<Salvia> vou ver agora!
<bemlindo> nao consigo instalar nada pelo central de programas do ubuntu
<Shazaum> hm
<Salvia> dwm-5.8.tar.gz	2010-May-28 12:43:39	19.7K	application/octet-stream
<Salvia> vc usa qual versão?
<Shazaum> essa mesmo
<Salvia> Ok!
<Salvia> baixando :D
<bemlindo> 10.10
<bemlindo> nao consigo instalar nada pelo central de programas do ubuntu
<MarconM> Ursinha,
<Shazaum> bemlindo, você adicionou algum repositorio de terceiros?
<bemlindo> tinha colocado o ppa mais ja desativei
<bemlindo> ate o apt-get update ta dando erro
<bemlindo> W: Erro GPG: http://br.archive.ubuntu.com maverick Release: As seguintes assinaturas eram inválidas: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Andre_Gondim> bemlindo, precisa pegar a chave desse repositório
<bemlindo> como pego essa chave?
<Andre_Gondim> bemlindo, deixa eu testar já te digo
<bemlindo> ok to no aguardo
<Shazaum> imaginei que era isso
<Shazaum> :D
<Shazaum> gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-key 437D05B5
<Andre_Gondim> bemlindo, tenta isso sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 40976EAF437D05B5
<Shazaum> gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<bemlindo> eli-jo@eliabe-josilene:~$ sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 40976EAF437D05B5
<bemlindo> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 40976EAF437D05B5
<bemlindo> gpg: requisitando chave 437D05B5 de servidor hkp - keyserver.ubuntu.com
<bemlindo> gpg: chave 437D05B5: "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" 21 assinatura(s) nova(s)
<bemlindo> gpg: ultimamente não encontradas chaves confiáveis
<bemlindo> gpg: Número total processado: 1
<bemlindo> gpg:         novas assinaturas: 21
<bemlindo> continua o mesmo erro
<bemlindo> so que o driver da ati instalou normalmente
<bemlindo> mais os outros programas nao instala
<Andre_Gondim> bemlindo, quando for colar mais de duas linhas, use o paste
<Andre_Gondim> !pastebin
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<bemlindo> http://imagebin.org/150674
<Andre_Gondim> bemlindo, o que o Shazaum sugeriu, você fez?
<bemlindo> ele pediu pra eu rodar o comando apt-key list
<the67pc> Galeraaa
<the67pc> tenho um pedido
<the67pc> a developers do ubuntu
<the67pc> Que tal um private eye para o ubuntu?
<Pretto> bemlindo: qual o ppa q vc adicionou?
<bemlindo> vou manda um ss do canais de software
<Pretto> bemlindo: qual o ppa? tem + de um?
<bemlindo> tem sim
<Pretto> bemlindo: ou seja, vc não faz ideia de qual é :)
<bemlindo> isso mesmo
<bemlindo> so que eu desmarquei todos
<bemlindo> e continua o mesmo erro
<Pretto> bemlindo: sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists /var/lib/apt/lists.old
<bemlindo> pronto e agora?
<Pretto> sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<Pretto> bemlindo: e por ultimo sudo apt-get update
<bemlindo> ok
<Pretto> e ae bemlindo? ta feliz?
<Shazaum> lol
<bemlindo> ta carregando ainda
<Pretto> rapaz, ou vc tem mil ppas aí ou sua net é lentinha :)
<bemlindo> e lentinha mesmo
<bemlindo> 300k via radio
<bemlindo> lol
<bemlindo> agora apareceu outro erro
<rogerio> BOA TARDE QUAL O COMANDO PARA VER A TEMPERATURA DA PLACA DE VIDEO
<bemlindo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600444/
<Pretto> bemlindo: remove esses br. do sources.list
<rogerio> a placa e nvidia
<Pretto> bemlindo: no fontes de aplicativos muda pra seridor  principal
<Illuminarch> Boa noite!
<bemlindo> hum
<bemlindo> blz to recarregando aki
<Pretto> rogerio: tente o nvidia-settings
<rogerio> Pretto valeu pela dica
<rogerio> alguem sabe como colocar o a temperatura do HD no conky?
<bemlindo> Pretto: valeu mano deu certo aki
<Pretto> rogerio: no nvidia-settings tem o parametro -q
<Pretto> rogerio:  nvidia-settings -q GPUCoreTemp
<Pretto> rogerio: sobre sua pergunta anterior da nvidia
<rogerio> a da temperatura do HD eu consegui valeu!
<Pretto> rogerio: talvez esse link te sirva sobre o conky http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282353
<Pretto> bemlindo: :D
<PingaR0x> hey, como eu configura essa area de notificação
<PingaR0x> configuro*
<PingaR0x> alguma forma de customizar esse maldito notify-osd?
<xGrind> PingaR0x; prefiro usar o do xfce
<xGrind> PingaR0x; sudo apt-get install xfce4-notifyd
<xGrind> esse da pra configurar
<PingaR0x> da pra customizar?
<xGrind> da
<PingaR0x> hum e nao afeta o do gnome?
<xGrind> ele entra , e o outro sai
<xGrind> mas é melhor q o do gnome
<PingaR0x> dai simm
<PingaR0x> xGrind como xama o config?
<PingaR0x> calma ae vou reiniciar sessão ja venho
<PingaR0x> com oconfiguro o maldito ?
<xGrind> PingaR0x; ve se aparece ae no sistema
<PingaR0x> aonde?
<PingaR0x> eh que ue to usando o 11.04
<xGrind> eu to com o xubuntu 11.04
<xGrind> antes vinha o notify do gnome nas versoes do xubuntu. eu coloca esse do xfce, mas aparecia a parada de configurações
<Necrocyber> boa noite gente
<Necrocyber> alguém aí me indicaria a melhor plataforma pra programar com python pra web
<PingaR0x> 'django
<Necrocyber> tipo tem um bocado né então aceito sugestões
<Necrocyber> ^^
<Necrocyber> tipo eu olhei "Pyllow, Django,Zope,CherryPy"
<Necrocyber> qual delas é a melhor na sua opnião
<Necrocyber> ???
<PingaR0x> eu trabalho com django
<Necrocyber> hum...
<xGrind> PingaR0x; olha
<xGrind> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadetela-28-04-2011-185233.php
<PingaR0x> ja vi
<PingaR0x> ja consegui aki
<xGrind> \o
<xGrind> deve ter temas dele pra baixar
<Necrocyber> =) valeu PingaR0x vou dar uma bicada aqui
<Necrocyber> =)
<PingaR0x> :D
<PingaR0x> nao preciso de mto nao
<PingaR0x> so queria lago que noa ficasse 10 segundos na tela
<PingaR0x> bem vou indo
<PingaR0x> espero que resolvam esses pequenas causas que me irritam ahuauha
<rogerio> quando inicio meu sistema tenho que digitar a senha no chaveiro de sessão "Seu chaveiro de sessão não foi desbloqueado automaticamente quando você iniciou a sessão neste computador" como resolvo isto!
<LeandroBraga> Gostaria de saber se alguem poderia tirar uma duvida minha, tentei instalar hoje o ubuntu novo 11.04 64bits via usb, da maneira que foi ensinada no site em ingles do ubuntu. Porém após eu clickar em instalar no harddrive, ele trava em uma tela depois de passar por milhares de linhas e uma dessas linhas dizem panic ocurred
<LeandroBraga> não sei expecificar muito melhor porque eu tentei duas vezes e nas duas vezes ele "travou" numa parte diferente dessas linhass
<rogerio> es funcionarem no ubuntu 11.04 ja instalei o drive e os extras do compiz alguém me ajude por favor!
<rogerio> deculpe funcionar as animações do compiz!
<george_> boa noite. tentei atualizar minha distro para a versão 11.04, mas  muitos problemas ocorreram. Atualmente não consigo completar a atualização pois quando digito sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, o resultado é http://pastie.org/1845252 . Alguém sabe como resolver isso? Obrigado.
<rogerio> pessoal ninguém pode me explicar como abilitar as animações do compiz no ubuntu 11.04
<peregrinator_six> rogerio, creio que nem a propia canonical... :p
<rogerio> é sério mesmo?
<george_> Alguém?
<giano_> boa noite
<Ursinha> boa noite
<ZNC> boa noite
<Ursinha> daqui a pouco é o meu
<Ursinha> nick
 * Ursinha assopra Ursinha-afk 
<Ursinha> :)
<edenc> êee dia de upgrade
<edenc> logo no meu aniversário :P
<Ursinha> que beleza
<Ursinha> parabéns edenc :)
<edenc> gracias
<edenc> chegando nos 30, medo...
#ubuntu-br 2011-04-29
<george_> boa noite. tentei atualizar minha distro para a versão 11.04, mas  muitos problemas ocorreram. Atualmente não consigo completar a atualização pois quando digito sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, o resultado é http://pastie.org/1845252 . Alguém sabe como resolver isso? Obrigado.
<edenc> george_: lê a última linha
<george_> edenc: ok, o que devo fazer para solucionar?
<edenc> george_: olha, isso pode ou não pode solucionar o problema, porque depende muito do que você tinha instalado aí, etc.
<edenc> mas, por sua conta e risco, experimenta apt-get --ignore-hold dist-upgrade
<george_> edenc: quais são os possíveis efeitos negativos?
<edenc> quebrar de vez as dependências
<edenc> mas o próprio manual fala que as vezes o --ignore-hold é útil pra rodar junto com o dist-upgrade
<george_> edenc: hum... obrigado pela ideia... Tens alguma outra sugestão?
<edenc> não
<edenc> o meu upgrade tá aqui dizendo que faltam 5 horas...
<george_> edenc:ok
<edenc> opa, mudou pra 4
<Pskol> boa noite
<Pskol> alguem sabe alguma soluçao pra aumentar o brilho ou gamma do monitor via software???
<Pskol> sem ser pelo nvidia settings pq minha placa é via
<ZNC> kmenu > configuração do sistema > tela e monitor > Gama
<ZNC> no gnome nao sei Pskol
<Pskol> hmm
<ZNC> Pskol: talvez tenha q baixar pacotes externos, mas nao faço a minima ideia
<Pskol> ZNC, poise ja pesquisei um monte e nao achei nenhum q faça isso
<Pskol> a nao ser esse do KDE ai
<ZNC> Pskol: kde sempre
<ZNC> :D
<Pskol> ZNC, encontrado a primeira vantagem do KDE!
<Pskol> ZNC, :D
<Pskol> encontrei umas dicas pra abrir o monitor e girar uns parafusos de regulagem de brilho
<ZNC> :O
<ZNC> 1° ? :-P
<Pskol> mas antes disso quero ver se acho alguma coisa mais facil
<ZNC> todas as vantagens vem para o nenem kde :D
<Pskol> :P
<ZNC> Pskol: curte a tristeza que é a verdade http://goo.gl/wkhhU
<Pskol> ZNC, puxa vida, legal..
<Pskol> era isso q eu precisava
<ZNC> Pskol: :-D
<ZNC> Pskol: apt-get install kde-full
<ZNC> e seja livre :D
<Pskol> ZNC, to baxando um pacote kgamma.. para kde,, mas acho q vai dar certo
<Pskol> vai puxa so 23 mega de libs de kde
<ZNC> Pskol: :0P
<Pskol> :D
<ZNC> a chance de nao dar certo é muita
<ZNC> pois lib do kde no gnome vira um palavrao enorme
<ZNC> nao faça isso :-(
<Pskol> pode dar certo..
<Pskol> se nao der, eu removo
<ZNC> 98% para não, 2% para sim
<Pskol> ZNC, instalei mas nao sei praonde ele foi parar
<Pskol> ZNC, nao ta no menu, comando no terminal nao vai
<Pskol> o compiz tem essa parada ne de brilho?
<ZNC> Pskol: acho q sim
<ZNC> nao sei, faz tempinho q deixei de usar o compiz
<ZNC> para usar meus proprios pacotes para o kwin q deixa meu kde levizinho
<ZNC> :D
<Pskol> poise to vendo aqui q ele tem isso..
<Pskol> odeio tanto o compiz.. sera q vou ter q instalar ele hhhhauwhuah
<ZNC> kkkk
<Ricardo__> pra galo veio nao existe compiz
<ZNC> Pskol: na verdade vc nao odeia, as pessoas que criou isso em sua cabeça
<Ricardo__> é coisa de saudosistas e pirotecnia .... so visual
<Pskol> poise mas iria regular o brilho da minha tela
<ZNC> solução Vs conceito errado
<Pskol> e sera q essa placa via unichrome roda compiz kkkkk
<Pskol> é um lixo mesmo
<shazaum> nao eh nao
<shazaum> ops, do que estao falando
<shazaum> :P
<Pskol> de pessoas que entram na conversa sem saber
<Pskol> kkkk
<Pskol> :)
<shazaum> heuaheauheau
<ZNC> :-P
<rogerio> Boa noite pessoal alguél conhece um geito de blockear as propagandas que abre numa aba indepentente da que ja esta aberta no firefox
 * ZNC apenas um texto, mudo calado em silencio: para quem critica http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Afinal-o-que-e-o-Ubuntu
<shazaum> ah, quer saber
<shazaum> vou pra casa :)
<Pskol> rogerio, de site porno nao tem jeito amigo
<Rubem> KKKKKKKKKKKkk
<Pskol> rogerio, mas a sorte eh que vc ta livre dos virus
<rogerio> não só porno mas quando abro geralmente um site de filmes e clico pela primeira vez abre um novo navegador ai fica dois aberto!@
<Pskol> acho q vou instalar a minha geforce mx 4000, pelo menos regula o brilho no driver
<rogerio> o opera faz isto ele sempre abre propaganda numa  nova aba não abre o navegador novamente eu queria este plugin para o firefox!
<Pskol> ZNC, hahah agora meus olhos doem de tao claro
<ZNC> Pskol: :)
 * peregrinator_six vamos ver como está "bagaça" se comporta em meu hardware... :P
 * peregrinator_six esta... 
<ZNC> Pskol: consegue ajustar normal
 * ZNC apenas um texto, mudo calado em silencio: para quem critica http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Afinal-o-que-e-o-Ubuntu
<Pskol> ZNC, tive que usar uma placa nvidia velha
<Pskol> e alterar pel nvidia-settings
<ZNC> :P
<ZNC> tudo pq no gnome nao tem uma coisa tao basica q ate no xispe tem
<ZNC> ?
<Pskol> ZNC, agora meu monitor dura mais uns 5 anos
<ZNC> ;O
<Pskol> ZNC, na verade no gnome tem ajuste de brilho tbm, mas ele nao detectou meu monitor
<ZNC> :O
<ZNC> entao nao tem :-P
<Ricardo__> ZNC, para de meter pau no gnome eahaheha
<ZNC> Ricardo__: nao disse nada d+ :=/
<Ricardo__> maldicao inter 1x1 penarol
<Pskol> ZNC, se meu monitor fosse LCD quem sabe ele detectaria
<Pskol> ZNC, monitor de tubao véio q ja ta amarelo de tao velho ele nao pega mesmo
<Pskol> rs
 * ZNC coloca o modo +q em ZNC By ZNC
<Rubem> Galera qual nome do pacote que permitir ler arquivo com extensão ngr do nero ?
 * ZNC chuta : dd if=filesss.nrg of=filesss.iso bs=512 skip=600 
<george__> Pessoal após tentar um upgrade para a versão 11.04, recebi isto http://pastie.org/1845644. E meu dpkg --audit retorna isto http://pastie.org/1845647. Alguma ajuda, por favor?
<ZNC> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_SHuN_> após atualizar meu kernel o MOTD tá aparecendo duplicado... alguem sabe como consertar?
<ZNC> vc manda um -ignore-hold é so olhar ali no final george__
<george__> ZNC: já fiz ignore-hold, e o resultado é o mesmo.
<Pretto> george__: só tentando adivinhar, removendo esse pacote não funciona?
<george__> Pretto: não consigo remover apenas o pacote. Olha só o que aparece. http://pastie.org/1845700 Não posso remover tudo isso...
<Pretto> george__: e se vc remover o hold dele no synaptic?
<george__> Pretto: como?
<Pretto> george__: esse pacote, aparentemente, foi marcado para não ser atualizado ( hold version )
<Pretto> george__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/27063/how-to-hold-a-package-back-from-being-upgraded
<george__> Pretto: Obrigado, vou tentar isso e depois digo o resultado.
<Pretto> george__: ok
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; o emesene nao ta abrindo aki man
<peregrinator_six> só lamento man! :P
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> estranho
<xGrind> AttributeError: 'Indicator' object has no attribute 'messaging_menu'
<george__> Pretto:Não adiantou...
<Pretto> george__: mesmo erro?
<george__> Pretto:Mesmo errou.
<george__> Pretto:erro.
<Pretto> george__: existe um bug reportado no marverick https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/614993
<Pretto> george__: a soluuçao é a primeira, remover o pacote, fazer o upgrade e depois instalar o pacote
<Arch__> algum de vcs está tendo problemas com o apt?
<Arch__> quero dizer
<Arch__> desde a versão 10.10 o apt ficou lentão aqui pra fazer instalações/upgrades/desinstalações
<Arch__> e qdo digo lento me refiro a velocidade dele pra realizar essas operações
<Arch__> e não com relação a velocidade de download dos pacotes
<george__> Pretto: vou ler sobre o bug e , se for o caso, tentar isso amanhã. Obrigado pela ajuda e tempo.
<Pretto> george__: :)
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Boas
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Qual o comando para saber a GPU?
<Arch__> Jorge_Ctba_PR: lspci |grep VGA
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Arch__: Muito obrigado, resolvido.
 * SuBmUnDo is away: http://submworld.blogspot.com/
 * SuBmUnDo is back (gone 00:03:25)
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; to com o emesene 2 aki
<xGrind> ta meio estilo empathy
<xGrind> o tema dele
<peregrinator_six> isso mesmo!
<peregrinator_six> :0
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> mas bem melhor!
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrsr
<xGrind> foda q ta dando umas travadas
<xGrind> e naao apareceu emoticon de quem envia
<peregrinator_six> normal, acabou de sair...
<peregrinator_six> ;0
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<xGrind> aham
<xGrind> mas pelo jeito vai fica bom \o/
<peregrinator_six> vai melhorar logo, logo! :)
<fslima0> o webcam funfa nesse empathy?
<xGrind> nao
<peregrinator_six> pra mim já tá ótimo!
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, menino feiosinho... :p
<xGrind> por enquanto ainda prefiro pidgin \o
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, eu gosto do Pidgin, Emesene e Empathy, são os meus favoritos
<xGrind> empathy eu nao gosto
<xGrind> achei muito simples ;x
<xGrind> emesene e pidgin eu gosto
<xGrind> amsn é muito pesado
<peregrinator_six> justamente por ser muito simples que eu gostei! ;)
<fslima0> acho que o pidgin eh melhor
<peregrinator_six> amsn é frankstain ainda... :p
<xGrind> mas nao tem nada o.O
<peregrinator_six> gsto dos 3!
<xGrind> mais facil é usar o ebuddy
<peregrinator_six> *gosto1
<peregrinator_six> não gosto, muito limitado!
<xGrind> hauah
<xGrind> empathy tb é bem limitado
<peregrinator_six> e não favorece a quem tem banda fraca....
<xGrind> ainda nao saiu o lubuntu?
<xGrind> era pra ser lançado hj
<peregrinator_six> não seio, pergunta ao andrei...
<peregrinator_six> ops, não sei...
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, é menino feio... :P
 * peregrinator_six ^^
<rique> pessoal, uso o buntu 10.04 lts, ele funcionava normalmente, só que de uma hora pra outra o som parou de funcionar, o engraçado é que funciona perfeitamente se eu colocar um caixa de som, verifiquei e o pulseaudio tá rodando, outro detalhe testei o notebook no windows e tá funcionando o som nativo do notebook, n eh problema de hardware
<rique> se alguém me ajudar ficarei grato :D
<edenc> rique: parou de funcionar onde/
<Messiah_[PB]> Olá, pessoal!
<Messiah_[PB]> estou entrando para saber o que estão achando do ubuntu 11.04 para quem já atualizou
<edenc> ainda não consegui rodar ele direito
<Messiah_[PB]> hum...
<edenc> tenho uma configuração de desktop um tanto quanto exótica
<Messiah_[PB]> eu tinha pego, ainda no último domingo, a versão beta
<edenc> acho que ele se cagou pra atualizar
<edenc> vou zerar o gconf quando tiver com saco
<Messiah_[PB]> achei o visual muito legal, mas "amarrando" meu nnotebook
<Messiah_[PB]> kkkkkkkk
<Messiah_[PB]> que mau, velho!
<edenc> aliás, vou criar um usuário novo
<edenc> xo ver...
<Messiah_[PB]> kkkkk
<Messiah_[PB]> saiu a versão 64bits tb?
<Messiah_[PB]> procurei, rapidamente, bem rapidamente mesmo e nem achei
<Messiah_[PB]> vou dar uma reiniciada e já volto
<newmar> boa noite
<gilmar> boa noite galera.
<gilmar> acabei de instalar meu ubuntu 11.04.
<gnulinux_xiita> boa
<abr> boa
<abr> :]
<gnulinux_xiita> diga
<In54n0> ficou bom 11.04
<gilmar> então, eu como tenho placa SiS, rodou direitinho o unity 2D com, uns comandos que vi no forum, pra mim ta perfeito.
<gilmar> acho bacana diferenciar mesmo... então gostei. e vc?
<gnulinux_xiita> eu não prefiro o gnome3
<gilmar> gnome3 não vai rodar no meu notebook
<gnulinux_xiita> porque?
<gilmar> não tenho aceleradora 3D ainda... pelo que andei lendo vai ter...
<gilmar> tenho placa SiS
<gnulinux_xiita> tem drivers ja pra varios modelos sis
<gilmar> to rodando com sismedia
<gnulinux_xiita> hum
<gilmar> ta rodando 2D bonitinho até. 1280x800
<gnulinux_xiita> ta bom
<gilmar> é... enquanto tenho esse notebook ta bom rs
<gilmar> minha sis: VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<gnulinux_xiita> pra essa tem driver vou achar aqui o blog do cara que manja dessas sis ja te mando
<gnulinux_xiita> derrepente tu roda o unity 3d
<gilmar> serio?
<gnulinux_xiita> o maximo é isso mas da uma olhada derrepente te serve http://diversosassuntosbrasil.blogspot.com/2010/10/sis671-no-ubuntu-com-driver-vesa-e.html
<gnulinux_xiita> driver vesa e alguns efeitos 3d
<gnulinux_xiita> mas fuça la que tem um monte de coisa sobre sis
<gnulinux_xiita> não sei se funciona nunca tive sis mas não custa tentar
<gnulinux_xiita> gilmar
<gilmar> oi
<gilmar> to vendo o site.
<gilmar> o que to usando nem tem xorg.conf rsrs
<gilmar> mas vou olhar.
<gnulinux_xiita> é vc vai ter que configurar o xorg.conf
<gilmar> eu tinha achado isso aqui http://down-linux.blogspot.com/2010/10/boa-noticia-para-quem-tem-sis-drivers.html
<gnulinux_xiita> gilmar sera que é quente pois o post é antigo ja era pra ter saido
<gilmar> então não sei... achei algo interessante nesse mesmo site vendo uns comentarios ve só
<gilmar> https://sites.google.com/site/barrosleesisdriver/download
<gilmar> nesse site do Barros Lee ( que por sinal foi muito muito foda pra encontrar ) o útimo drive é 3D mas apenas funciona no ubuntu 7.04
<gilmar> q por sinal já estou a baixar e instalar lado a lado com o ubuntu 10.10
<gilmar> vc's não tem idéia o trbalho q deu para achar essa página de download.
<gilmar> abraços!!!
<gilmar> ai tem um driver postado em fevereiro...
<gilmar> viu?
<gnulinux_xiita> sim
<gnulinux_xiita> tava destraido to instalando o archlinux no meu net com gnome3
<gilmar> eae, acha que da pra arriscar? uma noticia dessa deveria ser mas divulgada, ou pode não ser verdade né? rs
<gnulinux_xiita> pois é mas acho que vale tentar
<gnulinux_xiita> eu so fução uma vez revirei a net por causa de uma placa via que eu queria que funcionaçe compiz não achei nada que funcionasse então juntei tres tutos que achei botei a logica pra funcionar e consegui postei em varios lugares na epoca muita gente tava atras todo mundo meteu o compiz pra roda com o meu tuto kkk
<gilmar> claro que vale... no maximo eu ferro meu ubuntu e com pendrive reinstalo...
<gnulinux_xiita> kkkkk
<gilmar> que bacana, vc é developer?
<gnulinux_xiita> não como disse so fução
<gnulinux_xiita> kkkk
<gilmar> sei...
<gilmar> kra, vou nessa... amanhã não trabalho mas tenho entrevista... e vou fiçar mais amanhã no ubuntu pra ver esse driver...
<gnulinux_xiita> pode cre tomara que consiga flwo
<gilmar> falow... abraços. valew a atenção...
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> http://patentabsurdity.com/
<kaian> Bom dia! Tem lguem por ae?
<kaian> Alguem vivo?
<SuBmUnDo> acho q na
<kaian> Alguem ae ta usando o ubuntu 11.04?
<kaian> Testei o beta 2 achei razoavel, mais o final parece que avacalharam, ta um lentidão
<kaian> Com Unity ou sem, o Ubuntu ta lerdo :(
<xx021> ubuntu lerdo?
<jaypur> tem algm ai?:
<Spiga> sim
<edenc> unity tá completamente quebrado
<jaypur> edenc, ????
<edenc> jaypur: isso mesmo, quebrado
<jaypur> edenc, conte-me mais
<edenc> comportamento aleatório rodando sob xinerama
<edenc> a lista é imensa
<edenc> desligando o xinerama fica normal
<edenc> só que a idéia do xinerama é de ser transparente, se faz diferença usar xinerama ou não, é porque o unity tá aprontando coisas que não deveria
<jaypur> cara
<jaypur> tem a opçao
<jaypur> de usar gnome?
<edenc> provavelmente, mas como tudo no ubuntu, se você não usa o setup padrão dele, uma hora ou outra os pacotes quebram
<jaypur> aaah naaao
<jaypur> ta de sacanagem
<jaypur> me falaram ke o gnome
<jaypur> vinha como opção po =/
<edenc> ter opção tem
<Kenjiro> bom dia
<andrea> alguém ta gostando da nova versao ?
<edenc> não
<edenc> só dor de cabeça
<omelete> sim
<pqatsi> LULS
<sfcs> Olá bom dia, estou com uma dúvida bem técnica, o Kubuntu usa o drive fbdev ou fb junto com o VESA
<pqatsi> sfcs: hein?
 * pqatsi sugere ao sfcs melhorar a redação da pergunta
<sfcs> pqatsi: desculpe se não me fiz compreender com precisão
<sfcs> pqatsi: o fato é que na declaração device do xorg.conf vai o drive VESA  Video Electronics Standards Association
<pqatsi> sfcs: e a mesma coisa
<pqatsi> e nao usa xorg.conf
<pqatsi> xorg + evdev
<sfcs> pqatsi:  notei que no kubuntu rodava os efeitos mínimos do X foi atrás no log e descobri q usa o  Linux framebuffer (fbdev) is a graphic hardware-independent
<sfcs> obs usi SIS
<sfcs> dai veio a duvida como ele fez esses efeitos funcionarem
<sfcs> ops uso SiS
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> e a mesma coisa
<pqatsi> seu problema e que sis no linux e uma droga
<pqatsi> e o gnome vai desativar composicao tb
<pqatsi> simples
<sfcs> eu
<sfcs> sei
<sfcs> mas está rodando os efeitos mínimo
<sfcs> isso não era esperado
<sfcs> eu só queria saber qual a solução eles usaram
<pqatsi> claro que era esperado ;)
<sfcs> suspeito que seja isso ou vc sabe qual é o milagre
<pqatsi> ele so faz efeito que nao depende de composicao
<sfcs> blz, comparei com outros distro e na real não tem o fbdev no fedora exemplo
<pqatsi> pois e
<keepmeon> sfcs: na verdade, esses efeitos são provenientes de uma renderização por software
<pqatsi> keepmeon: em partes
<pqatsi> na verdade ele so roda efeitos que nao dependem de composicao
<keepmeon> sfcs: mesmo o hardware não ajudando muito, o software também consegue renderizar alguns efeitos
<keepmeon> pqatsi: exatamente
<keepmeon> pqatsi: eu tinha uma placa da via que era bem fraquinha para processamento de efeitos, mas ainda assim conseguia alguns
<pqatsi> normal
<sfcs> que softwar é esse consegue renderizar? desculpe a pergunta, mas gostaria de aprender mais?
<PingaR0x> lol mancada essa versão nao dap ra customizar o GDM #FAIL
<keepmeon> sfcs: o próprio ambiente consegue renderizar isso, não é um software específico
<Illuminarch> Bom dia a todos!
<sfcs> estava lendo isso que com kde 4.6 isso ficou possível mas alguns distros não rodam exemplo o fedora 15
<PingaR0x> sfcs: pq nao roda o xubuntu entao?
<sfcs> PingaR0x: a questão não é rodar isso ou aquilo, é só uma duvida que ficou pq o Kubuntu e openSuse roda os efeitos mínimos e o fedora 15 não sendo todos com kde4.6
<sfcs> agora ficou uma coisa bem ampla
<PingaR0x> sfcs: acho que isso vc deve perguntar pra quem usa fedora não?! ou quem entende a fundo o sistema deles
<sfcs> como dito antes, isso é o software q consegue renderizar...
<PingaR0x> sfcs: até ai sem mistérios o que nao to entendendo pq vc que saber do fedora 15 num canal de ubuntu :S
<sfcs> na verdade quero saber como foi aplicado a solução no kubuntu, assim entenderia mais poderia saber o pq não foi feito no fedora
<pqatsi> sfcs: do mesmo jeito
<PingaR0x> sfcs: vendo especificação delas... ajudaira nao?
<pqatsi> simples
<pqatsi> caramba, nao tem "solucao"
<pqatsi> e um modulo pro xorg
<pqatsi> e o xorg escolhe o melhor modulo dentre o os que existem na maquina
<pqatsi> fast and quick
<PingaR0x> texas flood!
<PingaR0x> pqatsi: vc ta usando a 11.04?
<pqatsi> prumodi?
<PingaR0x> prumodi?
<Ursinha> bom dia minha gente
<pqatsi> Ursinha: aloha
<Ursinha> pqatsi, hello
<gilmar> bom dia galera
<marlon> hello
<marlon> o ficou muito bom essa ultima versao
<marlon> mas pegou muitas ideias do netbook neh
<marlon> zZZzzzz
<gilmar> sim pegou
<gilmar> eu to usando... e com unity 2D rsrs
<gilmar> por causa da SiS.
<marlon> :)
<gilmar> placa de video...
<marlon> soah
<marlon> eu ainda to me acostumando a essas modernidade todas hahaha
<gilmar> serio?
<gilmar> galera alguem pode me ajudar, baixei o blender e não instalei do repositório, mas reclama da seguinte lib: libpython2.6.so.1.0
<gilmar> alguem tem no ubuntu ai pra me passar?
<marlon> poizeh, poizeh, poizeh kkk
<edenc> eu achei um lixo, nada funciona
<marlon> q lixo nada O
<marlon> soh acostumar hahaha
<edenc> nah, eu uso o unity no netbook a muito tempo
<edenc> no netbook funciona bem porque a tela é minúscula
<edenc> no xinerama com dois monitores e uma TV de 47" ele se caga todo
<gilmar> usem gnome3 se não for bom o unity
<gilmar> pra vcs
<tania> \join ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<MarconM> gilmar: to no unity
<MarconM> tenho nada  reclamar nao
<MarconM> to gostando
<MarconM> xD
<MarconM> Ursinha:
<PingaR0x> marconM: me acha um jeito de customizar o GDM nessa versao huahua
<gilmar> o que vc pensa em fazer?
<marlon> poizeh
<marlon> nao existe mais themas pro gdm neh
<marlon> soh aquele *rosa*
<marlon> rs
<gilmar> boa tarde pra galera...
<gilmar> alguem utiliza blender?
<kaian_> Boa tarde!
<kaian_> É só eu, o unity fico lento depois do beta 2?
<gomespereira> pessoal, novidades sobre o Intel GMA 500 no Natty?
<gilmar> não ta rolando essa intel?
<gilmar> pq até meu SiS migrage3 ta bom... mesmo que seja 2D
<gomespereira> o Unity não funciona
<gomespereira> o 3D com certeza não funciona, já o 2D eu não sei
<gomespereira> ninguém tocou no assunto ainda
<gilmar> esperimenta instalar o unity 2D
<gilmar> quer um link de como fazer?
<PingaR0x> gma 500 = zica
<pqatsi> [29/04-13:28:02] < gomespereira> o 3D com certeza não funciona, já o 2D eu não sei
<PingaR0x> nao é so instalar unity-2d?
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<pqatsi> issae
<gomespereira> mas funciona?
<gilmar> ai galera
<gilmar> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:unity-2d-team/unity-2d-daily
<gilmar> sudo apt-get update
<gilmar> sudo apt-get install unity-qt-default-settings
<gilmar> sim funciona, olha se funciona na minha placa SiS funciona na tua intel. tenta
<kaian_> Pessoal, alguem sabe porque o unity ta lento?
<kaian_> no beta 2 ele tava mais rapido
<gomespereira> rodando pelo pendrive não consegui fazer funcionar, vou tentar depois instalando no HD
<kaian_> minha plca grafica é ati radeon 3200
<MarconM> PingaR0x:
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> eu tava almoçando
<Illuminarch> Boa tarde pessoal, alguem ja esta usando natty ? Queria saber a experiencia de usuário!
<Illuminarch> Giverny ?
<Illuminarch> mvcirino?
<Illuminarch> Necrocyber?
<gabezao> eu nao :(
<jeanlandim> Illuminarch, virtual nele.
<gabezao> nem vou testar
<gabezao> preguiça
<gabezao> EAOHHEO
<Illuminarch> hum
<mvcirino> Illuminarch, não estou e não pretendo
<Illuminarch> já tenho algumas opiniões colhidas da net...mas muito vagas
<Illuminarch> queria algo concreto sem copiar colar ehehe
<PingaR0x> ta legal
<PingaR0x> o problema é que ta mto robotizado
<PingaR0x> sem poder customizar mto
<PingaR0x> eu particularmente estou surpreso com o unity
<PingaR0x> esperava menos pelo tempo que foi integrado
<Illuminarch> PingaR0x: porque a surpresa?
<PingaR0x> esta mto bom
<Illuminarch> PingaR0x: e voce recomendaria pra quem ta migrando do windows para ubuntu ?
<PingaR0x> claro!
<Illuminarch> porque pelo que li as pessoas que ja usavam o ubuntu nao vao ter tanta dificuldade...e quem nunca usou ?
<PingaR0x> mentira...
<PingaR0x> é pq tiraram os classicos menus do gnome
<PingaR0x> masi velho que o bozo
<PingaR0x> o gnome 3 tbm tirou eles!
<PingaR0x> so tiraram os butões de menu
<PingaR0x> os programas estão tudo lá ainda
<Illuminarch> hum
<Illuminarch> gnome 3 ta lindo demais....por enquanto nao vou instalar aqui...
<Illuminarch> mas unitty nao gostei...achei muito "windows" kkkkkkkk
<Illuminarch> gosto de algo que eu possa personalizar do meu jeito
<Illuminarch> mas quem gostou BOA SORTE !
<jeanlandim> Illuminarch: Gosto de coisas simples mas belas. Eu vou de Xfce.
<PingaR0x> se for simplicidade por simplicidade
<PingaR0x> vai de E17
<PingaR0x> so que vai se fuder para configurar huaahu
<PingaR0x> xfce4 não gosto
<mvcirino> A ausência de organização do Unity espanta usuários velhos como eu
<mvcirino> velho no sentido de idade mesmo
<Illuminarch> sei
<Illuminarch> mvcirino: vai migrar de distro ?
<Illuminarch> PingaR0x: espero que de certo...
<PingaR0x> cara
<mvcirino> Não. Fico no Ubuntu mesmo. 10.10 e talvez faça downgrade para 10.04
<mvcirino> no note o Mint deu certo, então fico com ele lá. Mas no Desktop o mint não ficou bom não
<Illuminarch> mvcirino: hum pessoa ta fazendo isso mesmo ou migrando :)
<PingaR0x> só migra de distro se vc nao gosta do sistema de atualização, configurações de sistema pq de resto tudo que tem no ubuntu da para por em outro
<mvcirino> Eu até baixei o 11.04 ontem e usei via live cd. mas não dá. Pra mim ficou pouco produtivo. Se eu tiver que parar para aprender tudo de novo, a empresa não anda
<Illuminarch> mvcirino: infelizmente a canonical nao prestou atencao nisso...
<Illuminarch> PingaR0x: pois é...mas existem outras coisitas que rodam em torno do unitty...
<mvcirino> Pode ser uma tendência... Pode ser que eu migre mais hora ou menos hora. Porém, acho que está muito recente e não dá para eu arriscar neste momento
<Illuminarch> mvcirino: concordo
<mvcirino> No fim, o 10.10 está rodando sem erros. Não me deixa na mão... então não vi motivos para mudar ainda. Para quem quer sempre estar com a última versão, ótimo. Acho até que são a maioria
<Illuminarch> mvcirino: pois é...tem gente que ficou contando as horas....srrsrsrs
<Illuminarch> ja fui assim tb...de querer as novidades srsrsrsrs
<Illuminarch> e sempre me ferrei
<Illuminarch> kkkkkkk
<PingaR0x> mvcirino: tem o modo "classico"que carrega o gnome =]
<mvcirino> Eu também. Mas agora, mesmo tendo meu /home em partição separada, só pensar de instalar o sistema e baixar as atualizações tudo de novo dá um desânimo.... hahahahahaha
<mvcirino> PingaR0x, no vbox eu consegui rodar o modo clássico, Mas no live cd não.
<PingaR0x> eu uso o classico
<mvcirino> já entrou o unity
<PingaR0x> por custume
<mvcirino> tem comando pra isso ?
<PingaR0x> ele entra no unity
<PingaR0x> mais da pra optar
<PingaR0x> telas de login
<PingaR0x> horas
<Illuminarch> hum
<kaian> Pessoal, alguem sabe me dizer se a canonical vai lançar atualizações pra melhorar  performance do Unity ?
<PingaR0x> na 11.10 vai sim
<mvcirino> via live cd não deu. Talvez se instalar. Bom saber disso
<Andre_Gondim> kaian, todo o trabalho será para isso ;)
<Illuminarch> kaian: a equipe do unitty sim
<Illuminarch> acredito que em breve
<Illuminarch> daqui a uns 20 ou 30 dias
<Illuminarch> quando os bugs forem reportados
<MarconM> PingaR0x: voce gostou do unity
<Illuminarch> exato...kaian todo trabalho e todo dinheiro desviado do gnome será para isso pode ficar tranquilo que vai ter muitas atualizacoes pela frente
<MarconM> Illuminarch: blz
<Illuminarch> MarconM: blz
<MarconM> opa
<PingaR0x> MarconM: gostei , mais me irrita falta de customização huahua
<MarconM> Illuminarch: entao ... eu estou supreso com o unity
<MarconM> PingaR0x: eu acho q a barra do lado
<MarconM> deveria dar para escolher posição e tamanho de icone
<kaian> Eu estava usando o beta 2, estava até bom, mais a versão final ta "meio loka" :(
<PingaR0x> mais da..
<PingaR0x> o meu ta no minimo
<MarconM> o.O
<MarconM> da
<Illuminarch> MarconM: boa sorte com ele... srsrsrs
<MarconM> Illuminarch: vlw
<MarconM> PingaR0x: onde que vai
<PingaR0x> baixa
<PingaR0x> o cmms
<MarconM> PingaR0x: eu nao achei para aumentara quantidade de workspace tambem
<Illuminarch> kaian: normal...mas vai melhorar...tem muito dinheiro pra isso...
<MarconM> voce sabe como faz isso
<PingaR0x> marconM: deve ser no compiz manager...
<PingaR0x> MarcooM: abre akela central do ubuntu
<Illuminarch> MaconM: deve ter algum tuto no wiki do ubuntu nao ?
<PingaR0x> vai na parte de tweaks
<MarconM> PingaR0x: tem que intalar algo
<PingaR0x> e digita compiz
<PingaR0x> sim sim
<PingaR0x> o gerenciador do compiz
<kaian> Illuminarch, mais isso vai pra pŕoxima versão?
<Andre_Gondim> MarconM, wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Unity tem muita coisa legal
<MarconM> Andre_Gondim: entao como eu tava falando
<Andre_Gondim> kaian, está sempre em desenvolvimento
<MarconM> eu gostei bastante dele
<MarconM> ficou show
<PingaR0x> Andre_gondim: tem alguma forma de customizar o gdm, e o notify-osd?
<Illuminarch> kaian: respodindo :)
<mvcirino> uma coisa que eu reparei no 11.04. Fui procurar por "evolution" e aparecem 3 entradas.... Alguém notou isso e se acontece com mais algum aplicativo ?
<kaian> Obrigado..
<mvcirino> Cada entrada com um nome diferente
<PingaR0x> ateh se digitar comando errado ele ta tornando algo..
<PingaR0x> pode ser varios atalhos
<PingaR0x> diferentes
<Andre_Gondim> PingaR0x, sempre tem, o notify-osd eu já mexi faz uns dois anos, no gdm não, mas não tenho nenhum material aqui para te indicar
<PingaR0x> Andre_Gondim: a unica coisa que achei sobre o notify-osd tá desatualizado
<mvcirino> Sim, são 3 atalhos. Mas precisava ? Parece que faltou "lapidar" a versão final
<PingaR0x> talvez esteja procurando em locais que não deveria...
<mvcirino> pode ser isso mesmo
<Illuminarch> PingaR0x: acredito que deve ter varios tuto na net sobre o unitty...ja tem pro gnome 3 e tem muitoo srsr deve ter pro unitty...
<mvcirino> mas por mim tudo bem, não vou usar o unity mesmo
<PingaR0x> do gnome3 eu tava dando uns hack nele não ta valendo a pena aindan ão
<Andre_Gondim> Illuminarch, é Unity e não unitty
<kaian> Eu queria testar o Unity 2D, instalei pela central de programas, mais não sei como usar
<Illuminarch> Andre_Gondim: srsrsrsrs
<PingaR0x> kaian: na hora de logar procure a opção de 2d acho que deve ser assim :X
<PingaR0x> kaian: na parte de baixa vai estar escrita "Ubuntu"
<PingaR0x> vai mudando lá pra ver oque vira
<kaian> ok
<MarconM> PingaR0x:
<Illuminarch> quando voltar de viagem vou baixar o ubuntu e testar na VM quero ver esse unitinho rodando nele
<Illuminarch> srsrsrs
<Illuminarch> fiquei curioso
<Illuminarch> :s
<MarconM> tenho que instlar o compiz-manager
<MarconM> Illuminarch: nao faz isso
<MarconM> nao vai rodar de boa
<Illuminarch> porque?
<MarconM> eu tentei por isso achei uma merda da primeira vez
<Illuminarch> mudaram tudo?
<MarconM> por que ele precisa de aceleração 3D
<MarconM> na vm nao rola
<MarconM> ainda mais na vbox
<Illuminarch> ixi
<Daekdroom> O VirtualBox já roda o Unity sim
<Illuminarch> que coisa
<MarconM> Daekdroom: como voce fez
<MarconM> ?
<Daekdroom> Não fui eu que fiz. Já vi vários posts em blogs falando sobre isso
<Illuminarch> Daekdroom: nao tem umas opcoes que habilita né?
<Daekdroom> Deixe-me pegar o link de um deles.
<PingaR0x> marcoonM: baixo o gerenciador do compiz?
<Illuminarch> deixa eu ver aqui na vm
<MarconM> PingaR0x: eu tentei mas nao deu
<MarconM> deu erro de repositorio
<PingaR0x> MarcoonM: nao é o simples...
<MarconM> PingaR0x: como assim
<PingaR0x> MarcoonM: tem um que tá dando erro
<MarconM> entao foi esse msm
<PingaR0x> MarcoonM: procura o outro...
<MarconM> caraca veio ... to quase indo em casa pegar meu note
<MarconM> =
<PingaR0x> ta na lista
<Shazaum> y0
<MarconM> =/
<Illuminarch> MarconM: na vm em configuracoes tem a opcao habilitar aceleracao 3D
<MarconM> caraca eu nao consigo deixar para depois
<MarconM> aeuahuehaeuaheauehaueah
<Illuminarch> acho que faltou voce fazer isso
<PingaR0x> veio
<MarconM> Illuminarch: eu sei ja tentei
<PingaR0x> vai no search
<MarconM> eu faço isso sempre
<MarconM> aeuhauahaueaha
<PingaR0x> e poe compiz
<MarconM> mas nao rolou
<PingaR0x> mto mais facil
<Illuminarch> MarconM: e nao deu certo ?
<MarconM> PingaR0x: foi assim q eu instalei
<edvaldoscruz> boa tarde]
<PingaR0x> hum
<MarconM> Illuminarch: nao
<Illuminarch> ixi
<Andre_Gondim> MarconM, http://wp.me/p1rsqk-We unity no virtual box
<Daekdroom> http://andregondim.eti.br/2011/04/executando-o-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-com-3d-no-virtual-box-4/
<Daekdroom> Opa
<MarconM> Andre_Gondim: abrindo
<Andre_Gondim> ;)
<edvaldoscruz> como faço para maximizar o amsn após minimizado pelo teclado ?
<MarconM> Andre_Gondim: voce ja conseguiu deixar o vbox em full screen
<PingaR0x> eh que to sem o meu note aqui sen ao falava
<MarconM> mas tipo pegar toda a tela
<edvaldoscruz> no novo ubuntu 11.04
<MarconM> Andre_Gondim: todo mundo vai voltar para o unity
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> ^^
<kaian> Não tem a opção unity 2D no login, alguem sabe o comando para executar?
<PingaR0x> eu to xutando tenho ctz não
<PingaR0x> nao usei o unity-2d
<PingaR0x> chama no terminal
<PingaR0x> unity-2d
<kaian> vou tentar
<kaian> Estranho eu ta no gnome classic e a performance está abalada
<kaian> :(
<MarconM> galera vou em casa pegar o note
<toso51> Oi galera! Agradei do Ubuntu 11.04. Tem alguém com a mesma opinião?
<MarconM> toso51: sim
<MarconM> gostei do unity
<MarconM> xD
<toso51> Blz
<MarconM> eu instalo e ta pronto
<MarconM> nao preciso confugurar nada
<MarconM> ja fico sussa
<MarconM> xD
<kaian> Eu simplesmente adorei o unitY
<kaian> Seria estranho se o Ubuntu tivesse uns esquemas de Service Pack como no Windows?
<Illuminarch> kaian: acho que sim
<Illuminarch> mas nao seria necessario
<Illuminarch> as atualizacoes sempre estao disponivel
<Illuminarch> nao importa o tempo
<Illuminarch> vao estar por la
<kaian> Sim, mais é tipo uma propaganda de uma grande atualização do sistema, não sei se me entende
<Ursinha-lunch> MarconM, quando voltar me chama pra gente ver o log :)
<Ursinha> kaian, esses "service packs" são as chamadas versões 10.04.1, por exemplo
<Ursinha> elas saem mas só pras LTS
<Ursinha> vc consegue baixar a versão mais nova que já vem com atualizações importantes de segurança, essas coisas
<kaian> Ursinha é tinha esquecido disso
<Ursinha> kaian, e que massa que gostou do unity :)
<kaian> Ursinha, detonei com o Ubuntu 10.10 de tanto tentar usar o unity ^^
<Ursinha> hahahaha :)
<MarconM> oi
<MarconM> toaqui
<Known_problems> configurando o squid aqui, queria em um arquivo definir sites_permitidos.txt   e bloquear todos os outros.  qual seria a ACL a ser construida para ler o arquivo e bloquear os outros. ?
<MarconM> Ursinha:
<MarconM> alguem sabe o compiz q tenho q instalar para usar o unity
<kaian> Marconm se não me engano o Unity ja vem com o compiz
<MarconM> kaian: sim eu sei
<MarconM> kaian: mas eu preciso intalar o gerenciador
<MarconM> para mudar o unity
<MarconM> PingaR0x:
<Ursinha> kaian, o unity roda sobre o compiz
<MarconM> ta ae
<Ursinha> então vem sim
<MarconM> Ursinha: se sabe qual o gerenciador q eu tenho q inslar
<MarconM> para min mudar as configuração dele
<MarconM> poderia vir com ele ja neh
<Ursinha> MarconM, é o compizconfig-settings-manager
<Ursinha> poderia, não sei pq não vem
<Ursinha> sinceramente
<PingaR0x> lol
<PingaR0x> nome feio pra um pacote huaahu
<PingaR0x> eu mandei instalar tudo compiz*
<Ursinha> nussa
<Ursinha> ahuahauh
<Ursinha> não precisava não
<kaian> tem como desabilitar a Dash em tela cheia?
<PingaR0x> nao sabia qual era
<Ursinha> no natty já vem instalado
<PingaR0x> eusei
<Ursinha> o compiz
<PingaR0x> mais nao achava o nome do gerenciador
<Ursinha> só não vem o manager
<PingaR0x> e a preguiça fla mais alto
<PingaR0x> o mais importante :X
<PingaR0x> foi ontem que fiz isso
<PingaR0x> o meu ubuntu tá filé
<Ursinha> kaian, como assim?
<PingaR0x> embora o led do wireless nao funcione corretamente :S
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, :D
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: vc usa broadcom? ou nem usa wireless?
<MarconM> ok
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, uso uma intel
<Ursinha> no eeepc que é broadcom
<kaian> Ursinha , aquele painel principal, fica em tela cheia, no note do meu irmão não fica em tela cheia
<kaian> Tem como não deixar em tela cheia?
<Ursinha> ué, aqui ele pega um pedaço da tela só
<PingaR0x> hum
<kaian> Prefiro só ver o necessario ^^
<PingaR0x> ele aparece full pramim tbm
<PingaR0x> deve dar pra configurar no compizmanager
<jeanlandim> Tá gastando quanto de memório o Unity?
<PingaR0x> 710 com tudo ligado
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: o dash ja veiu instalado ou instalou na mão?
<jeanlandim> Meu deus, pra quê issso?
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, eu só instalei
<Ursinha> fiz mais nada :)
<Ursinha> pra não falar que não fiz mais nada, instalei o manager ai
<PingaR0x> entendi
<PingaR0x> eu nao to com o meu note
<kaian> Não consigue achar no google como diminuir o dash
<PingaR0x> mais to com vontade de testar huahuaahu
<Ursinha> mas tá do jeito que veio, só mudei umas teclas de atalho
<PingaR0x> ele eh resizable
<PingaR0x> tenta clicar no canto ->
<PingaR0x> tovendo pelo menos o icone
<kaian> não tem jeito
<Ursinha> acho que achei, perai
<MarconM> PingaR0x: voce mudou a barra
<MarconM> de lugar
<MarconM> do unity
<Ursinha> kaian, olha isso
<Ursinha> talvez funcione
<kaian> ?
<PingaR0x> tem o plugin
<PingaR0x> que muda
<PingaR0x> mias eu uso na esquerda nao tem dif pra mim
<Ursinha> kaian, o cara abriu um terminal e digitou isso aqui: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity form-factor Desktop
<kaian> Ursinha vou tentar
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, que plugin é esse que muda?
<kaian> Ursinha haha ja to  apaixonado,( Só se vc for mulher) Funciono ^^
<PingaR0x> no compiz
<Ursinha> ae :D
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> PingaR0x: ops
<kaian> Bem como eu queria
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> essa Ursinha faz milagre
<kaian> ^^ faz mesmo
<Ursinha> ahuahua que isso minha gente
<Ursinha> que massa que funcionou
<MarconM> acabei de me dar bem
<Ursinha> só queria que fosse mais fácil arrumar essas coisinhas
<kaian> Fico até mais bonito ^^
<MarconM> comprei um sapato q custa 160 reias por 30
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> kaian: o que tava querendo fazer ae
<MarconM> q deu certo ?
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: que que isso ai que vc digitou faz?
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, ele muda o tipo de "perfil" do unity de "netbook" pra "desktop"
<Ursinha> ai não ocupa a janela toda, como seria num netbook que tem tela pequena
<PingaR0x> WA
<PingaR0x> ele ta vindo com perfil de ent?
<PingaR0x> net*?!
<MarconM> PingaR0x: diz ae
<MarconM> onde voce foi para mudar a barra de lugar
<PingaR0x> eu  nao sei
<PingaR0x> eu ouvi o outro cara que trabalha
<PingaR0x> cmg
<PingaR0x> disse que mudava no compiz
<PingaR0x> eu nem me interessei em ir atras
<Shazaum> sexta é dia de matar serviço
<Shazaum> :)
<PingaR0x> sim
<PingaR0x> ahuahu
<MarconM> kkk
<MarconM> sim
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: o notify-osd  teu ta funcionando perto da barra?
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, tá sim
<PingaR0x> o meu tava com um espaço
<PingaR0x> vou mudar de perfil dps para verificar
<Shazaum> PingaR0x e MarconM vocês são uma má influencia
<Shazaum> :P
<PingaR0x> tava até usando o do xfce4
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, então, não que esteja vindo com perfil de netbook, pq no meu ficou certinho
<Ursinha> não sei qual o criterio pra ele setar isso
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: tbm nao tenho ideia
<Ursinha> achei onde m uda o tamanho do icone
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: nao que me incomode
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: o config do unity eh um plugin pro compiz
<PingaR0x> acho que na outra aba muda de
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, é, to vendo aqui
<PingaR0x> posição
<Ursinha> tem na aba experimental aqui
<Ursinha> mas posição não achei
<PingaR0x> falaram que era ai
<Ursinha> achei só pra mudar o tamanho do icone
<Ursinha> verdade!
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, tem!
<Ursinha> vc tem razão, ta ali mesmo
<marlon> to procurando como faz para apagar os arquivos abertos recentemente
<marlon> #comofaz? rs
<rafaelstanley> aff
<rafaelstanley> liberei uma pasta aqui na rede para um pc windows acessar
<MarconM> Ursinha: tambem nao achei nao
<MarconM> onde muda posição
<rafaelstanley> mas aparece permissão negada
<rafaelstanley> ao entrar na pasta
<Ursinha> MarconM, é a primeira opção do plugin do unity
<rafaelstanley> ja dei as permissoes
<Ursinha> Reveal mode
<MarconM> Ursinha: hã
<Ursinha> MarconM, pra mudar a posição
<Ursinha> hm
<Ursinha> acho que não adiantou não
<rafaelstanley> estou liberando uma pasta no meu /var/ww para um usuário da rede (windows) acessar, ele visualiza a pasta, mas não pode acessa-la, aparece "windows cannot access", alguem faz ideia?
<MarconM> Ursinha: nao mudou nao
<MarconM> aeuaheuehauehaaa
<Ursinha> MarconM, não mesmo ahuahau
<Ursinha> rafaelstanley, não tenho idéia de permissões de compartilhamento com windows.... alguem ai sabe?
<rafaelstanley> não
<rafaelstanley> eu que estou compartilhando uma pasta
<rafaelstanley> para um usuário windows acessar
<PingaR0x> tem smb?
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<rafaelstanley> sim
<rafaelstanley> sim
<rafaelstanley> smb ta rolando sussa
<MarconM> Ursinha: se lascamo
<MarconM> aeuhaeuheauhaua
<PingaR0x> MarconM: no beta2 funciona fui lah ver
<PingaR0x> ele nao atualizou ainda
<rafaelstanley> ele acessa, porem da esse erro de cannot access
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> a mais ta tranquilo
<MarconM> nem da nada
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: eu acho que pegou perfil de netbook pq ele tem 2 placa de video e aquelas porra sao zuada, cada uma funciona numa resoluçào huahua
<MarconM> Ursinha: mas ta bacana
<MarconM> xD
<MarconM> fico lindo
<MarconM> ^^
<PingaR0x> eu deixei com 30
<PingaR0x> axo que eh o menor nao é/
<PingaR0x> huahu nem lembro
<PingaR0x> sei que o maior era 48
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> deixei no minimo tambem
<PingaR0x> so queria poder mudar meu gdm
<PingaR0x> fui seco pra por o tema do tron
<MarconM> kkkk
<PingaR0x> bixou tudo
<MarconM> =/
<MarconM> Ursinha: da até dó instalar muta coisa
<MarconM> aauahuaheuahauaa
<MarconM> bom vou apra ruindows de novo
<MarconM> vou tirar o cabo daqui
<PingaR0x> eita pega
<Shazaum> cara
<Shazaum> que preguiça
<MarconM> to aqui
<MarconM> xD
<kaian> Ursinha, to só curtindo minha dash ^^ valeu
<MarconM> kaian: gostou do unity
<kaian> uhum..
<PingaR0x> carai
<PingaR0x> que boot rapido do windows é esse?
<kaian> MarconM desde o inico que ouvi fala do Unity, ja gostei
<Ursinha> kaian, :D
<MarconM> :D
<MarconM> a ta
<MarconM> kaian: soh acho q o compiz manager poderia vir instalado ja
<PingaR0x> 99,9% da população acha isso so 0,01 que sao os desenvolvedores acham que nao ou esqueceram ahuahu
<kaian> MarconM Verdade e o plugin do unity poderia ser mais completo
<brunodiskf> boa tarde a todos
<kaian> Boa !
<MarconM> boa
<MarconM> !ping
<MarconM> kd o bot
<MarconM> o.O
<MarconM> !ping kaian
<Ursinha> bot foi pro conserto
<Ursinha> volta amanha
<Ursinha> (sério)
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> a ta
<vitor-br> alguem atualizou o ubuntu pelo cd do natty?
<brunodiskf> to com uma missão boa, peguei um servidor de proxy já configurado tenho que migrar ele exatamente como está para um novo, pois ele está com muitos erros na HD
<MarconM> queria trocar umas ideias com ele
<MarconM> vitor-br: tentei fazer isso e nao fui muito feliz
<MarconM> xD
<vitor-br> to tentando aqui mas parou em "restaurando pacotes instalados anteriormente"
<MarconM> formatei e instalei de novo
<vitor-br> to quase fazendo isso
<brunodiskf> tem uma acl que ele está dando problema nessa migração, vai dar mesmo, mais eu queria entender ela, para poder solcuinar
<brunodiskf> ################################ ACLs externas #################################
<brunodiskf> ## Cria ACL que verifica a qual grupo um determinado usuario pertence
<brunodiskf> ## Utiliza PAM e OpenLDAP
<brunodiskf> external_acl_type grupo_usuario protocol=2.5 %LOGIN /usr/lib64/squid/squid_unix_group -p
<brunodiskf> essa acl aqui: external_acl_type grupo_usuario protocol=2.5 %LOGIN /usr/lib64/squid/squid_unix_group -p
<brunodiskf> ele esta com Centos 4.2, estou migrando para Ubuntu server
<MarconM> brunodiskf: cuidado para nao dar flood
<MarconM> e ser kikcado
<Shazaum> brunodiskf, usa o pastebin
<MarconM> nao colei demais se nao voce pode ser banido brunodiskf
<MarconM> brunodiskf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Shazaum> brunodiskf, qual a crise?
<brunodiskf> http://pastebin.com/ZZhWdhuH
<brunodiskf> aqui está a configuraçaõ toda do squid.conf
<brunodiskf> MarconM, desculpa, tinha um bom tempo que não entrava no IRC, coloquei no Past bin
<kaian> Pessoal, mudando o assunto alguem assistiu o #preçojusto?
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> kaian: sim
<MarconM> depois te 200 nego me mandar
<MarconM> eu assisti
<kaian> kkkk
<kaian> O que achou MarconM?
<Celsinho> boa tarde, :)
<MarconM> kaian: interessante
<MarconM> eu concordo
<Celsinho> qual programa é bom para usar no ubuntu, passa do cd para .mp3 para o computador ?
<MarconM> é foda agnete pagar 2300 num apple
<MarconM> e eles la pagarem 900 reais
<kaian> poise
<MarconM> complicado
<MarconM> kaian: colocou seu cpf la
<brunodiskf> Shazaum, quando chega nessa linha essa acl external não passa, eu sei que não deveria passar, 1° Que não to sabendo a função que ela deveria fazer, já que eu não tenho o arquivo sitado, 2º será que funciona sem ela?
<kaian> MarconM sim e vc?
<Celsinho> qual programa é bom para usar no ubuntu, passa do cd para .mp3 para o computador ?
<MarconM> nao
<virtu> falaram em apple
<kaian> pq?
<virtu> eu to com um
<virtu> to gostando bastante
<MarconM> virtu: nao em apple ... mas sim no preço
<gnulinux_xiita> meu irmão trabalha na apple em londres me disse que tão vendendo macbook la por 500 pila no nosso dinheiro e tudo core2 duo
<MarconM> estamos falando no geral de produtos importados
<virtu> MarconM: concordo... é caro mesmo
<Ursinha> Celsinho, tinha um chamado sound-juicer
<gnulinux_xiita> é caro aqui la não
<Ursinha> não sei se existe ainda
<virtu> eu estou indo em agosto para os EUA e devo comprar alguma coisa da apple
<Celsinho> Ursinha, sabe algum outro ?
<Celsinho> :)
<virtu> Ursinha e Celsinho usem o GRIP
<kaian> MarconM , mais pelo menos ajudou a divulgar ? ^^
<gnulinux_xiita> Ursinha eu uso o sound-juicer aqui é bom bem simples
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> kaian: ajudei sim
<MarconM> kaian: eu sou o que mais concordo com ele
<kaian> =D
<Ursinha> gnulinux_xiita, massa, eu gostava dele
<gnulinux_xiita> virtu pega um macbook
<virtu> gnulinux_xiita: vou pegar o novo mac mini 2011 eu acho
<virtu> gnulinux_xiita: e um netbook da asus
<gnulinux_xiita> ele continua padrão no gnome-extra Ursinha
<MarconM> hunm
<kaian> Bah, se o impostos cairem, nem imagino o que vou querer comprar primeiro uasuahs
<MarconM> aeuhauehaueheuahae
<MarconM> kaian: i nao neh
<gnulinux_xiita> virtu massa
<MarconM> brasil ia ser um japao da vida
<MarconM> xD
<kaian> xD
<Ursinha> olha o off ai fiotes
<Ursinha> :)
<kaian> =)
<MarconM> kaian: pode ser certeza q a pirataria iria diminuir e muito aqui
<MarconM> kaian: jamais eu iria pagar 200 reaias no Mortal kombate
<MarconM> se eu posso baixar de graça na anet
<MarconM> xD
<MarconM> se fosse tipo assim 60
<MarconM> dae sim dava para pensar por que é online
<Ursinha> MarconM, olha o off minino
<kaian> MarconM, verdade !
<MarconM> kaian: vamu para o off
<Ursinha> :D
<kaian> Vamos parar kkk
 * Ursinha abraça MarconM e kaian 
<MarconM> ta
<Ursinha> vcs são legais
<MarconM> num falo mais
<MarconM> tambem
 * MarconM maguado
<kaian> oO
<MarconM> kkkkk
<kaian> Isso ja ta irando msn
<kaian> virando*
<virtu> fiz meu imposto de renda hj... que coisa =(
<kaian> =/
<Ursinha> kaian, virtu, vamos lá pro off: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> só tá o MarconM e o gnulinux_xiita lá
<Shazaum> \o/ ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<kaian> Ursinha, sou ainda novato mais como faço
<kaian> pra ir pra off
<Shazaum> kaian, /j ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Ursinha> kaian, digita ai /j ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Ursinha> isso isso isso
<mateusluz> Olá boa tarde.
<Ursinha> boa tarde
<mateusluz> Estou com um problema na placa wirelless do meu notebook
<mateusluz> Alguem pode me auxiliar?
<mateusluz> Você, Ursinha?
<Ursinha> mateusluz, diga lá, o que está havendo?
<mateusluz> O notebook é um inspiron n5010 ou 15r. A placa é Broadcom 4313
<Ursinha> mateusluz, e qual o problema?
<mateusluz> Quando insiro o disco para instalação, ele localiza a rede e até conecta. Porém, após o termino da instalação, ele localiza a rede mas não conecta.
<mateusluz> Dá um erro como se a chave de segurança da rede estivesse errada
<Ursinha> hmmm
<mateusluz> eu já fiz a atualização do drive
<mateusluz> a placa está funcionando
<mateusluz> aparentemente está tudo ok
<mateusluz> porém, não conecta
<Ursinha> mateusluz, me diz uma coisa, o seu note tem botão ou switch pra ligar e desligar o wireless?
<mateusluz> sim
<Andre_Gondim> mateusluz, como foi exatamente que você fez a instalação?
<Ursinha> mateusluz, tenta fazer isso
<Ursinha> mateusluz, o meu eeepc tem esse problema, e é o driver mesmo que é ruim
<Ursinha> ai eu tenho que algumas vezes "resetar" o hardware pra funcionar
<Ursinha> que é desligar no botão e ligar de novo
<Ursinha> oops
<Ursinha> hauhauahuah
<Ursinha> acho que ele desligou
<Andre_Gondim> :x
<Shazaum> ehuaheauheua
<mateusluz> Tentei mas não funcionou Ursinha
<mateusluz> Andre-Gondim
<Ursinha> mateusluz, vc tá conectado no wireless?
<mateusluz> Eu fiz através de um drive USB
<mateusluz> Não
<mateusluz> Bluetooth do celular
<Ursinha> entendi
<Ursinha> Andre_Gondim, então tenta ajudar o rapaz ai :)
<mateusluz> André, eu instalei com um Pen Drive.
<mateusluz> A instalação saiu OK
<mateusluz> Quero dizer
<Pretto> broadcom sux
<mateusluz> vou contar a história completa
<mateusluz> heheheh
<mateusluz> =)
<Andre_Gondim> mateusluz, se for o mesmo problema que eu tive o lance é conectar via ethernet e ir em hardware e driver e instalar
<mateusluz> Mas eu já instalei
<mateusluz> Isso que é F****
<mateusluz> Já pesquisei um bocado antes de vir aqui
<Pretto> mateusluz: conte a historia completa na menor quantidade de  linhas possível
<Ursinha> mateusluz, faz uma coisinha pra mim, por favor: lspci | grep Wireless
<mateusluz> Estava na versão 10.10, funcionando perfeitamente.
<mateusluz> 12:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<Hyuristyle_Opera> olá
<PingaR0x> ah
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: é a mesma wirelessq ue am inha
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: manda ele tirar o blacklist lah que funciona
<mateusluz> Aí tentei atualizar via Upgrade
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, po, ensina ele ai :D
<Pretto> PingaR0x: ia falar isso :)
<Ursinha> mateusluz, o PingaR0x teve o mesmo problema ontem
<mateusluz> Opa
<Ursinha> ele manja
<Ursinha> :D
<PingaR0x> eh que eu to inrolado
<mateusluz> =)
<PingaR0x> huahuaahu
<PingaR0x> mais
<PingaR0x> vai em /etc/modprobe.d/
<PingaR0x> tem um blacklist lah de wireless
<PingaR0x> nao lembro o nome
<PingaR0x> vai ter um driver chamado
<PingaR0x> brcm80211
<PingaR0x> tira ele do blacklist
<PingaR0x> e da modprobe brcm80211
<PingaR0x> ja explico melhor pera e
 * Ursinha feliz de ver as coisas melhorando
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, faz um post ai que eu publico no meu blog :D
<Ursinha> quem tava envolvido ontem na historia?
<PingaR0x> eu pretto
<mateusluz> blacklist.conf ou blacjlist-bcm43.conf?
<PingaR0x> nao lembro se tinha mais alguem nao
<PingaR0x> bcm43
<Shazaum> lembro desse caso
<PingaR0x> Shazaum: vc ficou de ver aonde eu comentava sobre
<PingaR0x> so achei um porém
<PingaR0x> o led de wireless do note não responde
<PingaR0x> nada que me incomode
<PingaR0x> kkk o driver em si 100%
<Shazaum> PingaR0x, report do bug?
<PingaR0x> não
<PingaR0x> é bug*
<PingaR0x> a ursinha me mostrou pq foi pra blacklist
<PingaR0x> bug ta sendo nao poder instalar o propretário
<Shazaum> ah, entao
<Shazaum> eu ia falar a mesma coisa
<PingaR0x> ta dando erro no jockey-gtk
<mateusluz> depois de apagar a entrada no conf eu faço o comando do modprobe?
<PingaR0x> como root
<Shazaum> PingaR0x, bom, de qualquer forma da uma olha aqui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<PingaR0x> oks
<PingaR0x> eh que eu uso arch e mac :X vim pro ubuntu pra testar o unity
<PingaR0x> huaahu
<PingaR0x> modprobe brcm80211
<mateusluz> é preciso reiniciar ou já é pra funfar na ho
<PingaR0x> nao precisa ...
<mateusluz> *hora?
<PingaR0x> funciona na hora
<Shazaum> mateusluz, você pode olhar no dmesg
<Shazaum> pra ver se subir certinho
<Shazaum> dmesg|tail
<PingaR0x> Shazaum: subi sobe, o led nao funfa
<mateusluz> [ 1775.108734] brcm80211: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.
<Shazaum> é a economia de energia :P
<Shazaum> zuera
<PingaR0x> ahuahu
<PingaR0x> mateusluz: ta usavel
<mateusluz> Ainda não deu certo
<mateusluz> vou reiniciar pra ver se ele aceita
<PingaR0x> capz
<mateusluz> Já volto
 * Pretto acha q não vai funfar
<PingaR0x> pretto: eu fiz isso e ta rodando... nos meus 2 note :S
<Hyuristyle_Opera> olá
<PingaR0x> tanto no mac quanot no dell
<PingaR0x> e sao 2 driver da serie 43XX
<PingaR0x> uma eh a 21 a outra eh 13
<Pretto> PingaR0x: o restart, falei disso :)
<Hyuristyle_Opera> alguém ae?
<PingaR0x> ah sim
<Hyuristyle_Opera> estão recebendo minhas mensagens?
<PingaR0x> sim sim
<Pretto> Hyuristyle_Opera: deseja algo?
<giano_> sim
<Shazaum> não
<Hyuristyle_Opera> não
<Hyuristyle_Opera> é que sou novo no chat aki
<Hyuristyle_Opera> e como ninguém respondia
<Hyuristyle_Opera> pensei q ñ estavam recebendo
<Shazaum> hehehe
<Andre_Gondim> Hyuristyle_Opera, é que este canal é bem de suporte, então é perguntar, se alguém souber lhe ajuda ;)
<Hyuristyle_Opera> tranquilão
<Hyuristyle_Opera> valeu
<PingaR0x> que que vc precisa ?
<Hyuristyle_Opera> por enquanto nada ^^
<Hyuristyle_Opera> só estava querendo participar mais da comunidade
<Hyuristyle_Opera> ai adicionei o chat
<Pretto> Hyuristyle_Opera: :)
<Pretto> Hyuristyle_Opera: seja bem vindo a sua nova casa
<Pretto> :)
<Hyuristyle_Opera> opa
<Hyuristyle_Opera> obrgado
<Hyuristyle_Opera> obrigado*
<Hyuristyle_Opera> pela recepção
<GuitarristRB> oi
<mateusluz> Andre, Ursinha num deu
<mateusluz> =/
<GuitarristRB> Todos vcs usam Ubuntu?
<mateusluz> PingaR0X
<Hyuristyle_Opera> GuitarristRB: oi
<mateusluz> =/
<PingaR0x> nao deu/
<PingaR0x> calma ae
<PingaR0x> 5 min ta osso aki
<mateusluz> Beleza
<GuitarristRB> Fiz um programinha pra ubuntu, que desinverte aqueles links de downloads de filme, quem quiser eh soh falar
<mateusluz> PingaR0x eu fui inclusive naquele outro arquivo blacklist.conf e coloquei um # na linha do bcm43xx
<PingaR0x> mateusluz: me faz o seguinte
<PingaR0x> NAO EH
<PingaR0x> pra fazer isso
<PingaR0x> eh pra tirar do blacklist
<PingaR0x> um só
<PingaR0x> mal pelo caps
<mateusluz> vou lá novamente
<mateusluz> tranquilo
<PingaR0x> mateusluz: assim tem uma blacklist não vou lembrar qual agora: que tem o blacklist você tirou?
<mateusluz> eu não tirei
<mateusluz> eu só desativei a linha com #
<Pretto> mateusluz: manda o conteudo pra o pastebin
<Pretto> !paste |  mateusluz
<PingaR0x> ta sem bot
<PingaR0x> http://pastebin.com
<Pretto> só vi agora kk
<mateusluz> PingaR0x eu acho que é essa outra que eu tinha desativado
<mateusluz> blacklist.conf
<PingaR0x> nao é essa
<Celsinho> PingaR0x, para msn, qual programa voce ta usando ?
<PingaR0x> eh uma com 43 no nome
<PingaR0x> Celsinho: pidgin
<mateusluz> # replaced by b43 and ssb.
<mateusluz> blacklist bcm43xx
<mateusluz> O que faço com isso?
<Pretto> mateusluz: não tinha comentado essa ai?
<mateusluz> tinha, mas descomentei depois da "repreensão" =)
<mateusluz> Mas do mesmo jeito, continua sem funcionar
<mateusluz> Esse pastebin.com serve pra que?
<mateusluz> o que eu preciso colar lá?
<PingaR0x> mateusluz: calm ae fio to indo para casa.. de la vou montar as instruções certinahs
<PingaR0x> e dou pra ursinha postar num forum
<PingaR0x> faço ate com foto,video
<mateusluz> Beleza
<mateusluz> =)
<mateusluz> valeu Pinga
<Shazaum> quem aqui usa ubuntu-one?
<GuitarristRB> Eu uso DropBox
<GuitarristRB> eh ateh melhor
<Shazaum> eh, o problema que o valor que é cobrado é meio caro
<GuitarristRB> vc quer compartilhar arquivos e ter los na internet?
<GuitarristRB> Eu uso o DropBox
<GuitarristRB> Instala perfeitamente no Ubuntu
<Shazaum> podi cre
<Shazaum> eu ate uso ele
<GuitarristRB> Qual eh sua versao de Ubuntu?
<GuitarristRB> Fala ae Bruno blz
<Shazaum> 10.04
<GuitarristRB> Legal
<GuitarristRB> Eu uso no meu laptop
<GuitarristRB> No meu computador eu uso o 4.10
<GuitarristRB> 9.10
<Celsinho> por favor, um programa que copia as musicas do cd em .mp3 para o computador ? e que aparece o nome da musica artista etc...
<GuitarristRB> Cara melhor ateh agora o k3B
<GuitarristRB> Ele eh bem completo
<GuitarristRB> mas primeiro vc instala o lame
<Celsinho> GuitarristRB, ?
<Celsinho> é comigo ?
<GuitarristRB> SIm Celsinho
<Pretto> Celsinho: sound juicer
<Pretto> k3b vai instalar um monte de biblioteca desnecessarias
<GuitarristRB> k3b ele eh um gravador de CD/DVD, mais tem esse recurso de ripar e ele eh muito bom
<PingaR0x> voltei
<PingaR0x> mateus ta por ae?
<Celsinho> Pretto, o sound juicer nao ta com a opcao de transformar em .mp3 , e nao aparece o nome as coisas
<GuitarristRB> ele vai instalar o framework QT do KDE, mais nao tem problema...
<Pretto> Celsinho: tem sim
<PingaR0x> pretto: esse sound juicer é bom?
<Pretto> PingaR0x: eu uso ele e nunca tive problemas
<Pretto> http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=429.0
<GuitarristRB> O Sound Juicer tem na Central de Programas do Ubuntu
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, é bão
<GuitarristRB> Ola ursinha
<Ursinha> na descrição do programa na Central de Programas explica o que vc precisa instalar a mais se quiser que ele crie mp3 também
<Ursinha> GuitarristRB, ol
<Ursinha> a
<GuitarristRB> vc gosta de Ubuntu
<Ursinha> eu gosto
<Ursinha> haha
<GuitarristRB> Legal
<dtcrshr> Ursinha, :D
<GuitarristRB> Vc mora aonde
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: to ganhando um gerro de gdbus nakele comando lah
<Ursinha> dtcrshr, oe :D
<PingaR0x> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity form-factor Desktop
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, que erro dá?
<PingaR0x> GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.28.6/./gio/gdbusconnection.c:2279:initable_init: assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error == NULL)
<Pretto> o k3b vai instalar de quebra 72 pacotes q vc nem precisa pra ripar um cd
<PingaR0x> rhytmbox ripa cd
<Pretto> PingaR0x: +1 :)
<_SHuN_> o proprio rhytmbox n ripa nao?
<Pretto> ripa e o banshee q é padrão no ubuntu tb
<PingaR0x> +2
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, dá iisso ai e não funfa?
<Ursinha> ou só dá isso ai mas funfa mesmo assim?
<PingaR0x> sim
<PingaR0x> da o erro e nao funfa
<PingaR0x> ta grandao ainda
<_SHuN_> ripa pra ogg, mp3 e tudo mais
<PingaR0x> eu ja mandei glib2*
<PingaR0x> instalar
<PingaR0x> vamo ver
<PingaR0x> ahuahua
<PingaR0x> santa ignorancia rula
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, não precisa instalar nada não minino
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, se vc instalou o 11.04, é pra ter tudo ai já que precisa
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: mesmo erro ainda
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, acho que vc mexeu em alguma coisa ai que agora precisa reiniciar pelo menos o X
<GuitarristRB> o 11.04 eh bom?
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> voltei
<MarconM> xD
<PingaR0x> é sim
<PingaR0x> vou tentar aqui
<PingaR0x> kde o cara do wireless que tava tomando coco?
<MarconM> alguem da oi para min
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, boa sorte
<MarconM> =/
<Ursinha> MarconM, OI
<MarconM> \\o
<Ursinha> :P
<Ursinha> GuitarristRB, é sim
 * MarconM abraça Ursinha 
<Ursinha> eu achei
<Ursinha> :)
<MarconM> kkk
<GuitarristRB> Apartir de qual versao que funciona no Intel Core i3, i5, i7
<Ursinha> afmacedo, fio...
<Ursinha> afmacedo, é vc mesmo?
<MarconM> eu tenho I5 aqui
<PingaR0x> 11.04 funciona no i5
<PingaR0x> eu to usando aqui
<MarconM> o que tem que funcionar no I3 I5 e I7
<PingaR0x> so nao funciona minha nvidia
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> sim sim
<MarconM> perfeito
<GuitarristRB> Ae quebra
<MarconM> eu tenho um Dell vostro 3500 com I5
<GuitarristRB> Quero comprar uma maquina nova pra mim,mais quero botar Ubuntu
<MarconM> funfa perfeito
<MarconM> GuitarristRB: eu tenho um Dell
<Ursinha> GuitarristRB, olha, até onde sei funfa bem com dell, tp e sony
<MarconM> sim sim
<MarconM> inclusive no site do ubuntu
<GuitarristRB> Cara, eu odeio Windows...  soh uso no trabalho pq sou obrigado...
<MarconM> tem o unity funcionando com um dell vostro
<MarconM> GuitarristRB: trabalha com o que
<GuitarristRB> Adoro linux,
<GuitarristRB> Eu sou da area de T.I.
<GuitarristRB> Tenho faculdade de Informatica
<PingaR0x> <PingaR0x> ursinha: ah... se eu te contar huahuaahua
<PingaR0x> <PingaR0x> ursinha: tava dando como root e nao tinha percebido ahuahua
<Ursinha> hauahuahaua
<Ursinha> ops
<MarconM> GuitarristRB: bacana
<MarconM> GuitarristRB: tambem uso ubuntu aqui com um I5 e nao tive problema
<PingaR0x> se algue mconseguir ligar a placa da nvidia
<PingaR0x> caso tiver
<PingaR0x> ensina-me huahuahu
<GuitarristRB> Sera que a maioria das pessoas vao continuar usando windows?
<Pretto> PingaR0x: eu uso nvidia :)
<PingaR0x> Pretto: com aquela tecnologia, de 2 placa de video?
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, com user normal funfou?
<Pretto> PingaR0x: ainda não testei, vou ver agora
<PingaR0x> sim
<PingaR0x> nao pode dar como root :X
<GuitarristRB> Qual cliente IRC vcs estao usando?
<PingaR0x> nao tem permissao grafica uhahau
<PingaR0x> GuitarristRB: Xchat ou o pidgin
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, pois é :P
<PingaR0x> Ursinha: tava vendo os passos pro mateus na hora...
<Ursinha> Pretto, onde fica a opção do banshee pra ripar cd?
<MateusLuz> Tô na área
<PingaR0x> dae fio
<MateusLuz> de ruindows mas tô na área
<PingaR0x> bora lá?
<PingaR0x> lol
<PingaR0x> agora que to em casa no ubuntu
<MateusLuz> hehehe
<MarconM> kkkk
<Ursinha> MateusLuz, e ai, funfou a placa?
<MarconM> PingaR0x: ubuntu na veia
<MarconM> xD
<MarconM> linux sempre
<Ursinha> na véia :x
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MateusLuz> |Ursinha|: Nope
<MateusLuz> =/
<PingaR0x> mateus
<Ursinha> ué
<PingaR0x> vai pro ubuntu
<PingaR0x> que nos vamos fazer pegar
<lucassmagal> boa noite pessoal
<MateusLuz> Tô indo
<GuitarristRB> Pois eh o eu estou usando Xchat, que jah entrou nesse canal... soh que eu queria ver a lista de users... nao aparece
<lucassmagal> alguem sabe como formatar um pc, mantendo o /home?
<Ursinha> lucassmagal, se o seu /home estiver numa outra partição está feito :)
<Andre_Gondim> lucassmagal, se ele já tiver particionado separad é só na hora de instalar não formatá-lo
<GuitarristRB> cara vc teria que reparticionar seu HD e montar uma particão separado e montalo como /home
<lucassmagal> está em partição separada mesmo
<lucassmagal> e quanto à criação de usuario?
<Ursinha> lucassmagal, se vc criar um usuario com o mesmo nome, ele vai reusar o home
<Ursinha> (acho)
<lucassmagal> é isso que espero mesmo
<GuitarristRB> São coisas boa do Linux, quando vc estrutura direitinho... vc não tem problemas
<PingaR0x> é sim
<lucassmagal> então, é só ir pro part. avançado, não formatar o home e criar o mesmo usuario?
<lucassmagal> easy
<GuitarristRB> Eu to querendo comprar um SSDHD e colocar junto ao um HD normal na minha maquina nova... o SSDHD vou montalo como / e o HD normal como /home
<lucassmagal> como q tá o natty? bacana, unity estável?
<Ursinha> lucassmagal, sim senhor
<Ursinha> :)
<dtcrshr> cara, se o /home for em outra particao, vc vc subir um usuario com o mesmo nome vai voltar até o fundo de tela, area de trabalho e o scambal
<Ursinha> não deu absolutamente nenhum problema e instalei há uma semana
<Ursinha> usando o dia inteiro direto
<lucassmagal> já resolveram o bug do gnome3, que dá crash no unity?
<PingaR0x> nao
<lucassmagal> =S
<lucassmagal> ok galera, obrigado!
<lucassmagal> vou formatar agora
<mateusluz> Tô na área de volta
<mateusluz> hehehe
<PingaR0x> e ai =]
<Ursinha> ae
<Ursinha> e ai?
<PingaR0x>  mateus vamo lá abre um terminal
<mateusluz> tá aberto
<PingaR0x> cd /etc/modprobe.d/
<PingaR0x> dai
<mateusluz> to lá
<PingaR0x> sudo gedit blacklist-bcm43.conf
<mateusluz> o arquivo tá aberto
<PingaR0x> tira a ultima linha
<PingaR0x> que eh brcm80211
<mateusluz> tirei
<PingaR0x> salva
<mateusluz> ou melhor, já tinha tirado
<PingaR0x> hum
<mateusluz> salvei
<Ursinha> Andre_Gondim, é o Celsinho que não tá conseguindo
<PingaR0x> dai
<PingaR0x> da modprobe brcm80211
<Celsinho> \o/
<mateusluz> beleza
<PingaR0x> mateusluz: dai me cola num pastebin a saida de lsmod | grep 80211
<Andre_Gondim> Celsinho, você quer extrair as musicas de um cd para o computador?
<mateusluz> PingaR0x: como eu faço isso? no site pastebin.com?
<PingaR0x> vc pega
<PingaR0x> o que sair no terminal
<PingaR0x> e cola lah ue
<PingaR0x> o ubuntu tem algum paste?
<Ursinha> mateusluz, em o http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Ursinha> PingaR0x, :D
<PingaR0x> ah lol
<mateusluz> =)
<mateusluz> Como Plain Text mesmo?
<PingaR0x> pode c
<mateusluz> Feito
<PingaR0x> me cola o link
<PingaR0x> que gerou
<Celsinho> Andre_Gondim, exatamente, mas extraindo ja no formatu .mp3
<Andre_Gondim> Celsinho, hmmmmmmm
<PingaR0x> mateusluz: e ae?
<mateusluz> tô fazendo o login
<PingaR0x> login para?
<mateusluz> pegar a resposta.
<mateusluz> Eu acho
<mateusluz> hehehe
<PingaR0x> nao entendi mais b l
<Ursinha> mateusluz, não sabia que precisava de login pra postar no paste.ubuntu.com.... precisa?
<mateusluz> pra postar não
<mateusluz> mas pra fazer o download sim
<Andre_Gondim> Celsinho, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mateusluz> Olha
<mateusluz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600971/
<mateusluz> Esse é o link do paste
<mateusluz> Se for isso
<PingaR0x> mateusluz: vc ta com 2 driver de wireless :S
<Celsinho> Andre_Gondim, qual nome deste progrmaa?
<mateusluz> Ahhhmmmmmm
<mateusluz> e como eu tiro?
<PingaR0x> mateusluz: vc veio de upgrade?
<mateusluz> =)
<mateusluz> Sou noob mesmo
<mateusluz> Não
<PingaR0x> instalação do 0?!
<mateusluz> Eu tentei fazer o upgrade mas ele deu problema no compiz
<mateusluz> aí eu apaguei a versão anterior e instalei essa
<PingaR0x> da sudo rmmod wl
<Andre_Gondim> Celsinho, o que te passei são codec,depois é só usar o sound-juice
<Celsinho> Andre_Gondim, correto, :~)
<mateusluz> beleza
<Celsinho> Andre_Gondim, msn, qual voce usa ?
<EduardeCalibal> Existe alguma forma do Nautilus perguntar se quer listar os arquivos ou pastas de uma pasta a partir de um certo número para evitar que ele fique lento?
<mateusluz> PingaR0x eu dei o comando lsmod | grep 80211 novamente e a primeira linha, o ws, sumiu e o valor foi de 1 para 0
<PingaR0x> wl
<PingaR0x> agora digita
<PingaR0x> iwconfig
<Andre_Gondim> Celsinho, peraí, estou testando aqui, saiu em ogg, e tu queres em mp3, né?
<Ursinha> Andre_Gondim, precisa alterar nas propriedades do sound-juicer
<mateusluz> quer que eu cole no pastebin novametne?
<Ursinha> que tipo de saida vc quer
<mateusluz> o resultado do iwconfig
<Ursinha> mateusluz, cola lá
<PingaR0x> uma boa
<Andre_Gondim> Ursinha, isso mesmo, agora funcionou
<Andre_Gondim> Celsinho, é só usar
<Ursinha> Andre_Gondim, o problema é que ele diz que mesmo instalando o pacote as opções não aparecem lá
<Ursinha> Celsinho, vc instalou o pacote que o Andre_Gondim falou e tentou mudar lá de novo?
<GuitarristRB> Pra funcionar wireless nao tem stress
<Ursinha> GuitarristRB, depende da placa mesmo
<Ursinha> GuitarristRB, eu não tenho stress
<Ursinha> mas tem um pessoal que tem
<PingaR0x> wireless é a diversao pow
<GuitarristRB> Vai no Centra de PRogramas do Ubuntu, instala o Drivers Windows para Placas de Rede Sem Fio
<GuitarristRB> Depois vai no botao adicionar, ae procura um arquivo .inf na pasta de drive dessa placa wireless para windows xp
<GuitarristRB> E depois reinicie a maquina
<Ursinha> acho que vc tá falando do ndiswrapper
<GuitarristRB> Meu Laptop com o 10.04 funcionou aquele usb wireless... que custa 40 reais
<Ricardo__> é o fim da varzea o cara ter q ficar com uma pingola usb pendurada so pra pegar conexao wireless sendo q tem no notebook ne
<Ricardo__> temq ir a luta e arrumar
<GuitarristRB> nao fio... se o notebook jah vem, arruma o drive de windows pra ele, e adiciona o arquivo.inf
<PingaR0x> caraiu
<PingaR0x> kde o paste do mateus
<GuitarristRB> Eu fiz isso pq o wireless do laptop pifou...
<PingaR0x> mais nao funciona sempre nao
<GuitarristRB> Meu laptop ele veio com linux, entao os pacotes de kernel instala todos os dispositivos dele
<GuitarristRB> Mas quando pifou a wireless tive que arrumar esse USB... ae fiz esse esquema
<PingaR0x> eita
<Ricardo__> hm so se pifou
<PingaR0x> usb wireless
<Ricardo__> pq comprar pra pegar wireless é dose
<PingaR0x> que o linux nao reconhece?
<PingaR0x> mateus?
<GuitarristRB> o wireless que veio no laptop, o linux instala.. pq jah faz parte do pacote do kernel... igual o video dele
<MateusLuz> Agora nem a conexão do bluetooth tá querendo funfar
<GuitarristRB> Mas pifou o wireless onboard
<PingaR0x> mateusluz: vc sai no meio...
<MateusLuz> tive que vim pro windows
<MateusLuz> não sai
<PingaR0x> mateusluz: vc ta com 2 placa de wireless ativa as 2 conflita
<MateusLuz> a net que caiu
<PingaR0x> ops
<PingaR0x> 2 driver*
<GuitarristRB> O modulo bluetooth do Ubuntu funciona todos dispositivo bluetooth
<MateusLuz> vou pegar um outro notebook pra ficar online aqui enquanto testo neste pelo ubuntu
<PingaR0x> o modulo de bluetooth ateh hj nunca usei huahua
<xGrind> alguem ae com o lubuntu?
<Ursinha> GuitarristRB, eu comprei o adaptador bluetooth mais meia boca do mundo no dealextreme e funcionou sem problemas no ubuntu
<mateusluz> PingaR0x: vou ligar o note no ubuntu
<PingaR0x> mateusluz: oks ja venho 1 minuto
<Ursinha> omg
<Ursinha> funcionou hibernação
<Ursinha> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Ursinha> ISSO NUNCA TINHA ACONTECIDO ANTES
<Ursinha> ...
<Ursinha> oremos
<mateusluz> Amem. Que continue assim
<tiagoout> Boa Noite, gostaria de saber se alguém pode me ajudar, é que depois que reiniciei, a resolução do monitor ficou em 649x480, tentei arrumar no nvidia x server, mas não tinha mais opções, o que posso fazer?
<mateusluz> PingaR0x: eu colei no paste o resultado do iwconfig
<mateusluz> o link é http://paste.ubuntu.com/600995
<mateusluz> PingaR0x: eu colei no paste o resultado do iwconfig
<mateusluz> o link é http://paste.ubuntu.com/600995
<PingaR0x> mateuslto vendo
<mateusluz> ah, blz
<PingaR0x> ta com wireless sim
<mateusluz> pensei que vc tinha caído antes
<mateusluz> tá
<mateusluz> ela tá on
<PingaR0x> certo
<PingaR0x> qual o problema?
<mateusluz> mas não conecta de jeito nenhum
<PingaR0x> que que fla?
<mateusluz> Eu clico pra conectar e ela fica pedindo a chave de segurança
<PingaR0x> LOL
<PingaR0x> eh pq tem senha
<PingaR0x> horas
<mateusluz> que, diga-se de passagem, é a mesma
<mateusluz> eu sei
<mateusluz> e eu sei a chave de segurança
<PingaR0x> hum
<PingaR0x> e ta recusando?
<mateusluz> eu coloco ela, mas ele não conecta
<PingaR0x> faz um teste
<PingaR0x> e tira  a senha
<PingaR0x> ja pensou nisso?
<mateusluz> não! =)
<mateusluz> Vou ver aqui
<mateusluz> heheheh
<PingaR0x> mateusluz: da rmmod wl vc deve estar com ela ligada
<Ursinha> tiagoout, vc tá usando o driver certo da nvidia pra sua placa?
<Ursinha> vc era o cara que tava com a versão 173, né?
<Ursinha> era uma geforce alguma coisa....
<Ursinha> que o jogo tava lento
<Ursinha> acertei?
<tiagoout> deu esse problema agora
<PingaR0x> ursinha: o slim funcionou nao ou nao ativei ele vou descobrir qual foi ahuahu
<Ursinha> alguem dá uma ajuda pro tiagoout
<Ursinha> que eu tenho que sair senão to ferrada
<Ursinha> tenho que declarar IR ainda
<Ursinha> argh
<tiagoout> é que desliguei o computador sem querer, e depois que religou, deu erro kernel panic, então fiz o fsck no boot, funcionou, mas agora só fica com resolução 640x480.
<mateusl> PingaR0x: sô eu
<mateusluz> PingaR0x: Eu consegui conectar
<mateusluz> Mas ele só tá aceitanto via chave WEP
<mateusluz> WPA e WPA2 nem pensar
<mateusluz> vc, ou alguem aqui, sabe o porque?
<PingaR0x> no ideia
<PingaR0x> eu entrei numa wpa2
<PingaR0x> ontem
<mateusluz> Putz
<PingaR0x> ja venho
<mateusluz> que trem enjoado
<PingaR0x> to bricando com o gdm
<xGrind> o ubuntu 11.04 nao ia vir com o lightdm ?
<mateusluz> aeeeeeeeeeeeee
<mateusluz> consegui
<PingaR0x> que que era?
<mateusluz> PingaR0x Ursinha-afk Andre_Gondim e Pretto Valeuuuuuuu
<mateusluz> Rapaz, não sei
<mateusluz> mudei pra wep e conectou
<mateusluz> tirei a senha e conectou
<mateusluz> mudei pra wpa2 e não conectou
<PingaR0x> hum pesquisa dps
<PingaR0x> eu usei wpa2
<mateusluz> depois mudei pra wep e logo em seguida pra wpa2 e daí conectou
<mateusluz> Não sei realmente o que aconteceu
<mateusluz> mas sei que funcionou
<PingaR0x> oks
<PingaR0x> bem vou saindo
<PingaR0x> flws ae
<mateusluz> Valeu mesmo PingaR0x
<mateusluz> =)
<mateusluz> grato pela paciência em ajudar
<tiagoout> alguém sabe o porque do meu problema com a resolução
<xGrind> tiagoout; qual problema?
<tiagoout> é que minha resolução não passa de 640x480
<Celsinho> Andre_Gondim, obrigado, deu certo,
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> mais pena, que nao aparece ja com os nomes do cantor, e o nome da musica, voce tem que colocar, mais obrigado deu certo
<Celsinho> :)
<tiagoout> desliguei o computador sem querer, e depois que religou, deu erro kernel panic, fiz o fsck no boot, e voltou a funcionar, mas com resolução máxima de 640x480
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> testando ubuntu 11.04
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> virtualbox
<work> Olá boa noite
<work> preciso ajuda para desactivar o touch screen no ubuntu 11.04
<work> actualizei hoje para o 11.04 na versao anterior era wacom mas agora penso que já não é o mesmo
<klunky999> alguem aqui com problemas correndo windows 7, ubuntu 11.04 e o grub ?
<work> está alguem aí?
<klunky999> nao consigo entrar no meu windows7 desde que instalei o ubuntu 11.04
<work> eu preciso desactivar o touch screen no ubuntu 11.04 alguem sabe como fazer?
<work> está alguem que possa ajudar?
<tiagoout> BN, por favor, não estou conseguindo aumentar minha resolução.
#ubuntu-br 2011-04-30
<work> está alguem que possa ajudar?
<Kibo> Olá, boa noite. Será que uma boa alma poderia me ajudar? Acabo de atualizar meu 10.10 para 11.04 e a máquina não reinicia. Acho que eu (burramente) reiniciei antes de terminar o update....
<Kibo> Tem como eu recuperar ou continuar o update? Tenho o 10.10 em pendrive (live)
<peregrinator_six> !ping
<hebertsilva> boa noite
<Hyuristyle> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<peregrinator_six> Daekdroom, :)
<Daekdroom> Opa.
<samuel_mesq> olá
<Hyuristyle> olá
<peregrinator_six> samuel_mesq, boa noite. E ai, gostando do Ubuntu 11...?!
<samuel_mesq> peregrinator_six: quanto tempo
<samuel_mesq> nem to usanfo
<samuel_mesq> troquei a placa, to tendo problemas pra formatar
<samuel_mesq> :(
<madeinordeste> Boas! Alguém sabe se tem como colocar o dock do unity na parte de baixo da tela ?
<Hyuristyle> iae
<peregrinator_six> madeinnordeste,  se você souber lhe pago 500 conto! :D
<Hyuristyle> olha cara... provavelmente de ve dar sim...
<Hyuristyle> ubuntu é livre
<Hyuristyle> vc pode fazer oq quiser =D
<peregrinator_six> Hyuristyle, o 11 nem tanto asim não... :p
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<peregrinator_six> *assim...
<madeinnordeste> é, eu vi umas dicas por ai, p mudar pelo gerenciador do compiz
<madeinnordeste> mas tentei e nada :(
<peregrinator_six> muito pouco customizavel ainda... :S
<Hyuristyle> mas sempre pode se recorrer à modificação direto na source
<Hyuristyle> mas o unity ta no começo ainda
<peregrinator_six> isso não é simples, não é pra qualquer um..
<Hyuristyle> o próprio mark disse q ñ ta do jeito que ele queria
<madeinnordeste> é .. acho q com mais um tempo isso se torne mais simples  ...
<Hyuristyle> uhum... talvez no 11.10 ja dê pra fazer bastante coisa
<peregrinator_six> madeinnordeste, mais ou menos lá pra o 12.04 :D
<madeinnordeste> peregrinator_six: uhahua! entao vai demorar um bocado :P
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Hyuristyle> nem
<Hyuristyle> o mark da canonical disse que vai tar mais do jeito que ele quer no 11.10
<peregrinator_six> madeinnordeste, que nada home, ano que vem se ele não acabar mesmo em 2012 :p
<Hyuristyle> mas ei
<madeinnordeste> peregrinator_six:  uahuahu!
<Hyuristyle> não gostou da barra na esquerda?
<Hyuristyle> a principio axei muito estranha
<Hyuristyle> mas depois axei ótimo
<peregrinator_six> Hyuristyle, pra mim que não tem monitor wide ficou muito estranho mesmo, não é bonito... :s
<Hyuristyle> hum
<peregrinator_six> se eu usar sempre deixarei ocultada, só chamdno quando for usar mesmo... :|
<madeinnordeste> Hyuristyle: n é q eu n gostei, achei até legalzinho, mas to tal acostumado com o dock em baixo q fico me pasando o tempo todo
<peregrinator_six> *chamando...
<madeinnordeste> peregrinator_six: mas ela oculta sempre q vc maximiza alguma coisa ;)
<peregrinator_six> madeinnordeste, não digo assim não, vu deixar tempo permanente mesmo...
<Hyuristyle> é
<peregrinator_six> *vou...
<Hyuristyle> é é uma nova idéia sendo implantada tbm...
<madeinnordeste> peregrinator_six: saquei
<Hyuristyle> saindo do padrão windows e mac
<Hyuristyle> a principio, por eu tbm estar acostumado com a barra embaixo, axei estranho
<Hyuristyle> mas dps vi que é mais dinâmico
<madeinnordeste> Hyuristyle: o unity é bem diferente ... pelo menos p mim ... até acostuma vou me passar um monte
<peregrinator_six> Hyuristyle, pelo menos agora não se ouvira mais o depoimento estupido... "Ubuntu é igual o Mac da Apple"...
<Hyuristyle> nossa... q tosco
<Hyuristyle> realmente
<peregrinator_six> madeinnordeste, unity é GUI pra quem curte usar muito atalho de teclado! ;)
<Hyuristyle> ou não
<Hyuristyle> pra quem quer tudo à um clique tbm
<Hyuristyle> td que mais utiliza*
<madeinnordeste> é uma nova proposta ... assim como toda mudança tem sua resistencia
<madeinnordeste> mas pelo menos a mim agradou
<Hyuristyle> uhum
<Hyuristyle> vejo assim tbm
<Hyuristyle> a princípio não gostei
<Hyuristyle> mas dps vi que é melhor msm
<Hyuristyle> e agora, adoro =D
<madeinnordeste> Hyuristyle: ainda nao tive tempo p dizer se prefiro ele ao gnome ... mas vou usar até ter certeza
<peregrinator_six> ai, pingou ai no repo de voces o novo Chromium 11 já...?!
<Hyuristyle> madeinnordeste: ainda não usei tbm... =D
<madeinnordeste> peregrinator_six: nao vi aqui
<Hyuristyle> to em windows aki
<madeinnordeste> outra coisa q eu acho q seria legal de fazer, é o icone q ta 'pedindo atenção' , tipo quando alguem fala no skype
<madeinnordeste> ficar mais evidente , pq quando o dock some, ele some junto e vc nao sabe q tem alguem falando lá :(
<peregrinator_six> :P
<madeinnordeste> não sei se já tem isso, mas eu n vi
<peregrinator_six> bizarro...
<Hyuristyle> olha
<madeinnordeste> peregrinator_six:  o skype ou o dock ? kkkkkk
<Hyuristyle> vi um post
<Hyuristyle> em que foi dito
<peregrinator_six> os dois, um é codigo fexado e o outro é feio... XD
 * peregrinator_six acho que alguem errou...
<Hyuristyle> que o gerenciador de downloads, após acabar um download, sacudiu no canto
<Hyuristyle> pra avisar q acabou
<peregrinator_six> Hyuristyle, gernciador de dl legal é o do Chrome!
<Hyuristyle> não gosto
<peregrinator_six> eu gosto!
<Hyuristyle> axo péssimo =s
<peregrinator_six> por que...?!
<Hyuristyle> o do Opera da de lavada
<madeinnordeste> Hyuristyle: ele move, tipo mesmo o dock oculto , ele se sobresai ,  mas depois volta p o dock e já era, se vc nao perceber q ele saiu daquela vez, não percebe mais
<Hyuristyle> ah
<Hyuristyle> sakei
<Hyuristyle> ai é ruim =/
<madeinnordeste> Hyuristyle: se ele sobressaisse, e ficasse ate vc ir la, ou em algum outro local ficasse visivel seria melhor
<Hyuristyle> é
<Hyuristyle> realmente
<madeinnordeste> Hyuristyle: porém d´[a p fazer umas coisas legais com os lançadores tbm tipo isso:  http://andregondim.eti.br/2011/04/unity-mais-listas-de-acesso/
<shazaum> estou bebado
<peregrinator_six> shazaum, então não dirija e nem trolle no canal por favor, valeu...?!
<madeinnordeste> Vo indo nessa!  Abz p vcs!
<shazaum> peregrinator_six, aham
<shazaum> acho que troll nao faz mal
<peregrinator_six> Muito obrigado e tenha uma ótima noite shazaum ;)
<peregrinator_six> Hyuristyle, pvt.
<shazaum> eu nao vou conseguir ecreve mesm
<virtu> alguem viu o pqtasi?
<xGrind> shazaum; ta chapadã po? kk
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; to pensando em voltar pro xubuntu 10.04
<shazaum> uia
<shazaum> xGrind, ehhh cara
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, para essa piriquita rapa... :P
<xGrind> kk
<shazaum> to ate jogando stackoverflow
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; esse 11.04 ainda ta meio estranho =x
<peregrinator_six> to com ele aqui, daqui a pouco vou testar legal em live...
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Noite, usuários Linux...
<peregrinator_six> Francisco_Favaro, boa noite rapa.
<Hyuristyle> iae man
<xGrind> boa man \o
<Francisco__Favar> :~)
<bemlindo> Boa noite ubunteiros
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<Francisco_Favaro> Todos já atualizaram sua versão do Ubuntu para a 11.04 ?
<bemlindo> Ja e seguro atualizar para a versao 11.04?
<Francisco_Favaro> Sim, ela já está demonstra níveis de estabilidade seguros. Uso desde a versão BETA e recomendo.
<swell> bao noite...
<Hyuristyle> boa noite
<swell> oq o pessoal ta achando do novo ubuntu 11.04?
<Francisco_Favaro> Eu estou aprovando.
<swell> to com o 10.10 e o dedinho ta coçando pra deixar atualizar a versao...ate fiquei meio desconfiado de perder alguma coisa ....dados do pc
<swell> mas acho q atualiza e mantem os dados né?
<swell> ele está mais leve ?
<_4_7_3_> LOL AMIGOS! e boa noite
<Hyuristyle> boa noite
<swell> hoje demanha entreguei um pc a minha amiga com o linux MINT e confesso ter ficado muito entusismado..senti um ubuntu mais leve
<Hyuristyle> swell: me disseram que o desempenho ta melhor sim
<swell> boa
<Hyuristyle> swell: ainda não usei
<swell> se eu atualizar nao do 10.10 pro 11.04 nao vo perder nenhum dado neh?
<swell> gostaria de fazer a mesma pergunta q fiz a um colega gerente de rede...
<_4_7_3_> Alguém atualizou para o ubuntu 11.04 e se arrependeu assim como eu?
<Hyuristyle> ñ perde nada
<swell> porq por exemplo o ubuntu é mais pesado q o mint...e se o mint tem os mesmos recursos...porq o ubuntu nao adota essa interface mais leve?
<swell> quando falo de recurso digo...tem o programa pra tocr....musica..tem msn...tem tudo q precisa..
<swell> 473 porq se arrependeu?
<Francisco_Favaro> A nova versão do ubuntu apresenta uma interface Gráfica leve e agradável à visão
<swell> eu to meio assim..porq nao gostava da versao de netbook..q tinha essa aba no lado..por isso ainda nao atualizei
<swell> to propenso a experimentar o mint
<Francisco_Favaro> Mobilidade e maleabilidade com documentos, arquivos e programas.
<Hyuristyle> as pessoasficam muito presas às interfaces antigas
<swell> fiquei muito entusiasmado ao ver ele rodar numa maquina com 512MB de ram...lindo...interface muito bonita...leve..rapido...fiquei mesmo encantado
<peregrinator_six> swell, então aguarde pelo Linux Mint 11! ;)
<Hyuristyle> o ubuntu ta apresentando uma nova proposta
<swell> foi a primeira vez q vi e usei o LINUX MINT 10 Julia
<Hyuristyle> diferente de windows, mac as outras distribuições linux
<swell> tu usa essa distro peregrinator_six?
<Hyuristyle> que usam a barra sempre embaixo
<_4_7_3_> <swell> achei embaralhado e não conseguia achar meus aplicativos e o google gadgets não funcionava e sequer tem um disponivel no repositório.
<swell> ate me lembro q um tempao atraz quando entrei aqui vc comentou comigo pra dar uma olhada..
<peregrinator_six> swell,  não saiu ainda o LM 11 rapaz... ;)
<swell> sabe pra quando vem o LM 11?
<swell> a comunidade LM é assim ativa como a do ubuntu?
<peregrinator_six> maximo junho... :)
<Hyuristyle> swell: a nova interface tem aceleraçao 3De aceleração 2D, a 2D é pra rodar em pcs mais fracos e antigos
<peregrinator_six> swell, é sim, ams o repo do Ubuntu é usado também no LM! :)
<Hyuristyle> swell por isso é mais leve
<swell> fiquei realmente surpreso.;.nao achei diferente do ubuntu...achei bem parecido..igual pra falar a verdade...soh muda alguns aplicativos...mas confesso q achei mais bonita a interface do MINT 10
<swell> a leveza nem se discute..
<peregrinator_six> e é mesmo!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<swell> entao por isso q to afim de usar o LM..exatamente pela semelhançla copm o ubntu
<swell> agora porq o ubuntu nao é leve como o MINT?
<swell> eles deveriam direcionar pra essa proposta de leveza tbm..
<peregrinator_six> swell, guenta mais um pouco e baixa o LM 11 quando sair, não vai demorar tanto assim agora que já saiu o Ubuntu 11 não! ;)
<swell> ja to com midia queimada com o LM 10
<swell> quase formtei meu netbook pra colocar o LM 10
<Daniel_> oi pessoal, boa noite
<swell> to com medo de nao ser compativel...com placa de wireless essas coisas
<peregrinator_six> bedi_, aqui no Ubuntu br...?! :O
<swell> o ubuntu 9.04 foi um parto..
<peregrinator_six> swell, usa not book...?!
<swell> no 10.04 rodou..e o no 10.10 ta animal..
<ZNC> peregrinator_six: hj estou
<swell> agora nao sei se coloco o 11.04 ou o LM 10
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, ???
<swell> peregrinator... NETbook...aquele pequenos..pra trabalho..
<swell> uso o PC desktop em casa...e o netbook no trabalho
<Daniel_> preciso de uma ajudinha, sou novato no linux, to tentando instalar o ubuntu 10.10 jah faz um tempao, e ele nao sai da tela "Quem eh você".. aguem me ajuda please!!!
<ZNC> peregrinator_six: ontem tentou falar comigo
<swell> bem simples...1gb de memoria..e processador ATOM
<swell> mas o menino é valente...nao deixa a desejar com o ubuntu rodando;;
<swell> mas fico imaginando como poderia ser com a mesma configuração e o MINT 10
<swell> Daniel..
<bedi_> peregrinator_six: passeando :)
<swell> baixa o LINUX Mint 10
<peregrinator_six> bedi_, sei..
<Daniel_> baixar o Mint 10? .. é igual o ubuntu?
<swell> SIM
<swell> igual e MUITO mais leve
<swell> com 512MB de ram vc roda redondo..frocho
<swell> se tiver 1GB é bom colocar peso pra amarrar a CPU e nao sair voando
<Hyuristyle> swell: e com 128 de ram?
<Hyuristyle> xD
<swell> roda tbm..
<swell> vi gente dizendo q roda com 64RAM
<swell> ate entao soh tinha visto o DEBIAN lenny 5.0 rodar com 64 MB de ram
<peregrinator_six> Hyuristyle, ¬¬
<swell> eu nao testei..por isso nao posso dizer se é verdade...soh rodei hoje com 512MB ram
<Daniel_> nossa!.. mas o fato é que to tentando isntalar o ubuntu do penDrive (bootable) mas ele nao sai da tela inicial
<Daniel_> meu pc nao eh ruim
<swell> rodando perfeito...boot em ouco mais de 6 segundos
<_4_7_3_> <Daniel_> está usando maiuscula em algum lugar?
<swell> Sei lá..eu tbm nao conheço muito..até por isso vim aqui perguntar pro pessoal sobre o ubuntu 11.04 e saber sobre o MINT
<Hyuristyle> peregrinator_six: meu pctem 128 de ram =D
<swell> :O
<Daniel_> no meu nome
<_4_7_3_> <Daniel_> dá uma olhadinha -->http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=75034.0
<peregrinator_six> :O
<swell> peregrinator e tu ta rodando oq?
<peregrinator_six> swell, Ubuntu 10.10
<swell> Hyuristyle e tu roda oq amigo?
<Hyuristyle> ainda ñ uso ubuntu aki por causa da falta de memória
<Hyuristyle> infelizmente windows
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Daniel_> _4_7_3_, consegui, eu estava usando maiuscula no nome de usuário tb .. e era isso
<swell> windows?
<Daniel_> ual .. nem acredito cara .. rsrsrs
<Daniel_> vlw
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Hyuristyle> ficaram até 'mudo' por um estante
<Hyuristyle> 'mudos'*
<swell> vo falar a verdade...eu só uso windows pra msn com webcam..
<swell> por o resto eu prefiro ubuntu
<_4_7_3_> <Daniel_> hehehe^^
<swell> e na hora q rodar webcam com contato msn eu nao entro mais num aplicativo windows
<xGrind> Hyuristyle; falta de memoria?
<swell> o skype ja faz...soh to espernado desde a versao 10.04 LTS o tal do protocolo ou nao lembro oq eles disseram
<Hyuristyle> xGrind: é
<swell> LINUX MINT 10 JULIA leveza e segurança com a facilidade do UBUNTU
<Hyuristyle> xleonardox: 128 de ram aki
<Hyuristyle> xGrind: 128 de ram aki*
<xGrind> Hyuristyle; e usa windows 98?
<xGrind> ;x
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<swell> qual windows tu roda Hyuristyle?
<Hyuristyle> xp
<xGrind> mas naquela velocidade ne? kk
<swell> impossivel ele rodar com 128RAM
<Hyuristyle> possivel
<Hyuristyle> eu rodo
<Hyuristyle> he
<swell> impossivel
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Hyuristyle> aki roda
<xGrind> usa o lubuntu po
<xGrind> vai rodar bem de boa
<_4_7_3_> usei o ubuntu 6.06 numa máquina com 128 mega de ram
<xGrind> lubuntu 10.04
<swell> nao tem como...só de boot e depois de iniciar ele fica consumindo 230MB
<Hyuristyle> será q da?
<xGrind> sim
<Hyuristyle> vo tentar
<xGrind> o 11.04 acho q fica lento. mas o 10.04 roda de boa
<Hyuristyle> vo baixar no trampo
<swell> eu nao baixei o lubuntu orq achei um projeto morto..
<Hyuristyle> hum
<swell> nao tem nada..o site ja mostra q nao tem nada
<Hyuristyle> e o mint?
<Hyuristyle> será q roda aki?
<xGrind> swell; mas pra quem tem pc fraco compensa
<swell> agora o MINT parece bem organizado como o pessoal aqui do ubuntu...
<swell> parece mais sério..
<xGrind> ou acha melhor usar win xp, 98
<swell> Xgrind...tu viu o LINUX MINT?
<xGrind> ja
<swell> nem sabia q existia..e ja ta no 10
<swell> achei muito legal...igual o ubuntu..
<swell> facil...bem pra usuario windows..
<swell> e mais leve..
<swell> porq sera o ubuntu nao usa aquela interface leve pra deixar o ubuntu perfeito?
<xGrind> qual interface?
<swell> XFCE acho que é
<Hyuristyle> axo q é gnome tbm...
<swell> nao é outra
<swell> xfce um negocio assim
<Hyuristyle> hum
<swell> agora queria um cara aqui do ubuntu pra explicar porq eles usam diferente se o resultado final é o mesmo
<swell> pro usuario oq manda é oq vc ta vendo..a facilidade..a rapidez..
<swell> alguem aqui do ubuntu poderia esclarecer essa duvida
<ZNC> swell: pegando o assunto pela metade, pode me dizer melhor sua duvida?
<swell> ninguem é voluntario pra explicar pra eu?
<swell> obrigado ZNC
<swell> adoro esse povo do ubuntu..sempre gentil e disposto
<swell> ZNC...assim...amei o ubuntu..e ontem tive o primeiro contato com o LINUX MINT 10
<xGrind> viram isso?
<xGrind> http://migre.me/4oMtP
<swell> achei ele mais leve...beeem mais leve
<swell> e li que muda umas coisas na interface grafica..q eu nem sei oq é
<swell> aí fiquei usando..e vi q é igual ao ubuntu...
<swell> só que usa outros aplicativos...para msn...PIDIGUIN..etc
<swell> aí ficou a duvida..porq o UBUNTU nao é leve como o MINT?
<swell> porq eles nao usam a mesma interface grafica...se nao me engano XFCE
<swell> oq leva o ubuntu a usar uma mais pesada ..oq realmente muda de um para o outro..
<swell> ?
<swell> consegui ser claro ZNC?
<ZNC> swell: linux em geral tem essa possibilidade de customizar, montar destruir refazer, ou simplesmente fazer uma nova distribuição, nao sei por qual motivo canonical escolheu GNome, mas caso algum usuario nao goste do gnome pode-se instalar outro (ambiente grafico)
<ZNC> o ubuntu na verdade nao é o que voce consegue ver na sua frente, o ubuntu de verdade encontra-se no tty (modo texto)
<swell> entao eu posso fazer o ubuntu ser como o MINT? bem leve e com os mesmos recursos?
<swell> legal...bem novo isso pra mim
<ZNC> o ambiente grafico é apenas um recurso a mais que permite vc se divertir visualmente,
<ZNC> mas sempre com a possibilidade de escolha
<ZNC> GNOME, KDE, XFCE LXDE entre outros
<swell> mas tipo...achei q vc aprendia uma coisa e podia usar em outros..hoje meu colega tava me mostrando no modo texto do open suse
<swell> mas ele usava uns comandos diferentes
<swell> zypper...um negocio assim
<swell> mas me mostrando bem basico..
<swell> dar permissao e tirar
<swell> pelo ls -l
<ZNC> eu particularmente nao gosto do gnome, quando vou baixar o ubuntu ou eu pego o netinstall ou pego com gnome mesmo removo os pacotes do gnome e instalo o ambiente e aplicativos que eu realmente gosto
<swell> depois 0777 chmode
<swell> um negocio assim
<ZNC> swell: o que muda sao o gerenciador de pacote
<Hyuristyle> swell: o Lubuntu é o ubuntu com a interface em LXDE
<swell> ZNC e como eu posso experimentar essas customizações de sistema
<ZNC> alem disso muda apenas alguns comandos, mas as distribuição que se prese mantem um padrao
<ZNC> chmod 777
<swell> oq vai mudar eu tirando o GNOME e colocando outro?
<Hyuristyle> pelo que sei a LXDE é a mais leve, enh?
<Hyuristyle> neh*
<swell> isso..mas tinha o 0 tbm... era chmode 0777
<ZNC> Hyuristyle: ele é bem leve sim
<swell> e pra depois voltar a nega era chmode 0755
<ZNC> swell: sim em qq lugar sera 0777
<ZNC> leia sobre permisao de pastas e arquivos
<swell> ele tava me expliocando como identificar as alterações..
<ZNC> vc pode usar com ou sem o 0
<swell> um negocio la com dwrx-rx-rx
<ZNC> sim isso é padrao
<swell> falando de grupos...nao entendi direito...boeio..
<Hyuristyle> swell: Existe o Xubuntu, que é uma versão do Ubuntu com a interface em XFCE
<Hyuristyle> testa ae
<swell> ele ta lendo um livro.. SHELL LINUX programação..acho q era o titulo
<ZNC> no arch no ubuntu no bsd no redhat sao chmod ...
<ZNC> swell: quando estiver alguma duvida vc pode recorer ao man
<swell> como vou começar o curso de redes acho q o negocio é eu começar a ler pra nao ficr perguntando besteira pro pessoal aqui
<swell> mas eh q sou muito curioso
<ZNC> exemplo man chmod
<swell> vou olhar Hyuri
<ZNC> o console ira retornar toda a ajuda para fazer a utilização do mesmo
<swell> aé?
<ZNC> nao vejo porque baixar cada cd com um ambiente
<swell> porq alguns sao mesmos comandos e outros diferentes?
<ZNC> apenas um cd vc pode ter qq ambiente
<ZNC> xubuntu-desktop
<xGrind> eu uso xubuntu ;)
<swell> aquele 0777 é binario..isso tem sentido binario de ser?
<ZNC> instala os mesmos pacotes
<swell> queria entender oq sao esses numeros
<ZNC> que tem no cd do xubuntu
<swell> oq eles dizem
<ZNC> !chmod
<swell> q legal ZNC nao sabia disso
<swell> acho q muitos nao sabem como fazer essa migração de ambiente
<swell> e se eu instalasse o XFCE no ubuntu..ficaria a mesma coisa...no sentido de funcionalidade do sistema?
<ZNC> swell: sim
<ZNC> sim
<swell> nesse comnado chmode 0777 oq representa o 0 e os 7
<swell> ?
<ZNC> o ambiente grafico apenas tira os comandos e adiciona janelas
<ZNC> swell: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod
<swell> rs
<ZNC> tudo que vc precisa do chmod esta ali
<swell> malditas perguntas q rementem a links
<swell> rs
<ZNC> e bem exeplicadinho ?D
<swell> é na adianta querer explicação...o negocio é ler..
<ZNC> swell: nao precisa falar de uma coisa q ja foi dita :D
<swell> rs
<ZNC> abre o link e vera
<ZNC> 0  (zero) permissão negada
<ZNC> 1  1   permissão de execução
<ZNC> swell: se vc nao ler vc nao aprende a ler, e por tanto nao aprende a estudar e por tanto nao estaria no irc e nao estaria com um linux em suas maos :D
<swell> diria polemico http://espacoliberdade.blog.br/blog/2011/04/linux-mint-diz-adeus-ubuntu/
<ZNC> swell: irei abrir
<swell> o 7 é permissao absoluta num grau q vai de zero a 7?
<Hyuristyle> to lendo isso ai agr
<ZNC> swell: olha sinceramente, é uma brincadeira de mal gosto contra o linux
<ZNC> swell: desenvolvedores falando coisas que um novo usuario poderia falar sem medo e sem ser criticado
<_4_7_3_> ola a putaria! tentei baixar o mint de um servidor japonês e o "http://www.bofiber.no/" "213.166.184.162" ficou me pingando com pings altos lol
<ZNC> nao gosta do unity remova, nao gosta do gnome 3 remova compila o 2
<ZNC> linux é linux linux é possibilidades :D
<swell> ZNC eu nao entendi metade ..pelo menos do foco tecnico..entao oq perguto é
<swell> quem ganha no final?
<swell> o usuario?
<swell> ou os desenvolvedores?
<swell> eu torço para q todos
<swell> seja o caminho q o ubuntu tomar ou o mint
<peregrinator_six> swell, se começou no Linux a quanto tempo...?!
<ZNC> swell: ao meu ver ate agora quem ganha sao apenas quem realmente sabe o que é linux
<swell> agora achei ridiculo o IE ser navegador padrao do ubuntu...como anunciado no planeta ubuntu
<ZNC> pois o ubuntu (sem ambientes graficos) esta otima leve e rapida como deve ser
<peregrinator_six> swell, ???
<swell> na realidade aquilo só pode ser primeiro de abril..porq nao tem como
<ZNC> swell: ie?
<ZNC> ie é coisa do windows, ie livre
<swell> Internet Explorer
<ZNC> bem coitado de quem usar
<swell> como navegador padrao do UBUNTU
<peregrinator_six> swell, acredite em menos de 50% do que tem na internet rapaz... ;)
<swell> ta no PLANETA UBUNTU
<peregrinator_six> 1º de abril mano! :P
<swell> nao eh confiavel la?
<peregrinator_six> veja a data... ;0
<swell> aaaaa
<swell> rs
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<ZNC> swell: vc nao leu sobre a possibilidade de rodar o ie no ubuntu
<_4_7_3_> pings altos doi
<peregrinator_six> mas é possivel mesmo!
<swell> coisa de mal gosto fazer isso
<swell> rs
<peregrinator_six> mas vir como padrão nunca! :D
<swell> baixa da universidade federal do parana
<peregrinator_six> _4_7_3_, meu lag aqui tá em 0.3s :)
<swell> o MINT vindo da UFPR vem que vem bonito...graudo e rapido
<swell> baixei em 1 minutos e 24 segundos (no trabalho)
<swell> taxa de 24MB/s
<Hyuristyle> ui
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, pvt
<Hyuristyle> contra meus 3KB/s discados
<_4_7_3_> o pioe é que bloqueei pings.
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<swell> ja aproveitei e imendei o fedora 14 lubuntu xubunutu e tudo com untu
<peregrinator_six> Hyuristyle, discados é nóis! :D
<ZNC> swell: mmm medida un tanto errada
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<_4_7_3_> pior*
<swell> como znc, nao entendi?
<_4_7_3_> fazendo isso!
<swell> agora eu nao entendo oq muda e porq tem tanta disucssao entre desenvolvedoress...sobre isso de ter como base debian...ou sei la mais oq..
<swell> oq muda?
<ZNC>  1 minutos e 24 segundos a 24 MB/s voce baixa mais de 700mb
<_4_7_3_> <peregrinator_six> quase fiquei sem minha musiquinha (shoutcast) ^^
<ZNC> deixa para la
<swell> sim ZNC...a imagem tem 800 e alguma coisa
<swell> como dito..baixei varios..
<swell> inclusive o ubuntu 11.04
<swell> agora nao me lembro qual deles foi com essa taxa e esse tempo
<swell> soh marquei o tempo...
<swell> porq nunca tinha baixado nada nessa velocidade..
<Hyuristyle> olha
<Hyuristyle> sinceramente
<swell> diz o gerente de TI q o cabo q eu usava permiti mais informação...e a rede é toda em fibra otica
<swell> projetinho faraonico...
<swell> praq eu ia mentir
<ZNC> fibra :D
<Hyuristyle> as vezes axo q é um pensamento antiquado e invejoso dos users e devs de outras distros
<swell> achei interesante ele me mostrrando la numas torres grandes
<swell> preta...
<swell> uns cabinho bem fino...
<Hyuristyle> sempre q o ubuntu quer inovar, eles reclamam
<swell> alaranjadinho..
<swell> ele falou..."essas criancinhas aqui que fazer vc navegar a 100MB"
<ZNC> Hyuristyle: e pior reclama sem conhecer, e pior ainda, eles so podem pensar linux = windows = nao posso mudar tudo q eu quero
<peregrinator_six> swell, começou no Linux quando rapaz, responde ai...?!
<swell> o cabo lembro q era furukawa
<Hyuristyle> é
<swell> peregrinator...acho q 1 anos atras
<swell> sou novato..
<swell> mas quem um dia nao foi?
<swell> rs
<ZNC> Hyuristyle: sempre q vejo alguem falando super mal do ubuntu eu penso, nossa que cabeça,
<peregrinator_six> swell, eu sou semi-novato! \o/
<_4_7_3_> trauma de japonês
<peregrinator_six> :D
<peregrinator_six> _4_7_3_, Japão é o poder! :)
<swell> eu nao falei mal do ubuntu...
<ZNC> ops fazendo offtopic, sorry
<Hyuristyle> swell: todos falam de liberdade, mas a única distro que realmente se livra dos padrões é o ubuntu. o resto continua sempre igual: barra embaixo e/ou em cima, etc... mesmo tudo
<Hyuristyle> ZNC: ia manda r pra vc isso ai
<swell> eu nao sou tecnico..entao eu procuro um sistema leve..seguro e facil de usar
<swell> e minha duvida foi apenas...porq o ubuntu nao adota aquilo q deixa o mint leve...
<swell> seria perfeito
<swell> porq gosto do jeito do ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> swell, ambientes graficos  não passam de programas, não são o sistema operacional em si! ;)
<ZNC> Hyuristyle: :-D, por isso eu escolho o que eu quero :-D, sou feliz e triste ao mesmo tempo, pois existes 'devs' q nao sabem dessa possibilidade :-(
<swell> mas se pode ficar mais leve...é melhor..
<Hyuristyle> swell procura o Xubuntu e Lubuntu... é bem mais leve
<swell> entao..mas pra quem nao entende e nao sabe mudar...deveriam facilitar e fazer padrao
<Hyuristyle> ZNC: pois eh
<swell> se nao muda nada porq ja nao deixam como padrao
<_4_7_3_> <peregrinator_six> mas ping de samurai dói e derruba!
<swell> soh trocaira o ubuntu pelo MINT
<peregrinator_six> swell, recoemndo você estudar bastante, fazer muita leitura sobre o Linux, pois vejo em você muita confusão, meu jovem aprendiz...! :)
<peregrinator_six> *recomendo...
<swell> nao é feio perguntar nem demostrar falta de conhecimento...agora acho deselegante snobar os outros e ficar mandando ler...
<swell> chamo de humidade dizer q nao sabe e se dispor a aprender ....perguntar..saber...agora tbm acho arrogante vc só ficar dando link e se indispor a nao conversar...sei lá..minha visao
<_4_7_3_> <peregrinator_six> http://213.166.184.162:80
<peregrinator_six> não sei o que este pessoal do "espacoliberdade" tem contra o Ubuntu, idiotas... :S
<swell> eu sou aberto as pessoas...converso numa boa
<_4_7_3_> foi mall control-c  control-v errado
<peregrinator_six> _4_7_3_, 00
<swell> bem claro ..mas nem um pouco simples: No exemplo o número 750 está escrito na forma octal. Sua forma binária seria 111101000. O 7 é a forma octal do binário '111' e representa todas as permissões (leitura, escrita e execução) para o proprietário (user) do arquivo 'arquivo.txt'. O 5 é a forma octal do binário 101 e representa as permissões de leitura e execução para o grupo, e por fim, 0 representa a negação de todas
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia, vou mandar o meu tste driver do Nathy pelo live CD, se der certo entro aqui dele daqui um tempo, até... :)
<virtu> to enviando um novo video pro youtube que deve ter ficado gigante
<virtu> 55min de uplad
<swell> sobre oq virtu?
<virtu> piano
<swell> legal..posso ver?
<swell> vc toca piano?
<virtu> ta uploadando ainda
<virtu> tentando
<swell> instrumento dificil pacas
<swell> oq vc ja arrisca no piano?
<virtu> www.youtube.com/user/virtuosit
<virtu> ja tem 5 videos la
<swell> opa...to indo la
<swell> mas é teclado ne?
<virtu> piano digital
<swell> pensei q fosse piano
<swell> hmm
<virtu> dtt9159{
<swell> por acaso tenho um senhor amigo q toca piano..mas ele toca aqueles gigantes sabe...com pedal e tal
<virtu> ai tem uma senha minha de algum lugar
<virtu> =/ hehehe
<swell> existe diferença entre o piano grande de madeira e esse digital?
<virtu> sim...
<virtu> um é mecanico e o outro tenta imitar o mecanico =)
<swell> pow..tu toca bem cara
<swell> se eu tivesse teu talento eu jogava pra o estilo classico q acho lindo
<virtu> é so treinar cara
<swell> vi o tal senhor tirando barch...nossa...da pra ficar escutnaod o dia todo
<swell> pinao nao eh qualquer um q aprende
<bemlindo> galera tambem li o artigo falando do lm deixade de ter o ubuntu como base
<swell> muito bom os sons q vc faz...parece aquele temas de final de filme de romance
<bemlindo> me intriguei com uma coisa
<swell> ja da de enganar as gatinhas
<bemlindo> seria a questao de mudar o servidor grafico
<virtu> hehe mulherada gosta mesmo cara
<virtu> =]
<bemlindo> ja que um grande fabricante de hardware disse que nao iria da suporte
<swell> cara virtu Kawai ES6 - Clubbed to Death
<Seta00> "Please observe the Ubuntu Code of Conduct. Thank you!"
<Seta00> lol
<swell> conheço essa musica...é a introdução de um som de uma banda chamada BENDER
<swell> o nome da musica é...
<swell> deixa eu lembrar
<bemlindo> uso o ubuntu desde o kubuntu 9.04
<bemlindo> que é u ubuntu com interface KDE
<virtu> lm tu diz o lm sensors cara?
<bemlindo> lm=Linux Mint
<virtu> por fora...
<swell> o som do bender q tem essa intridução chama-se ISOLATE
<virtu> deixei de me atualizar com lnx
<swell> banda BENDER  musica ISOLATE
<swell> animal
<virtu> deixa eu ouvir aqui swell
<bemlindo> optei por ele no começo pq ja tinha visto o saudoso kurumin que tbm era KDE
<virtu> nao gosto do kde
<virtu> prefiro gnome
<bemlindo> entao fui convidado a conhecer o gnome
<Hyuristyle> tbm ñ
<bemlindo> e amei
<Hyuristyle> axo antiquado
<_4_7_3_> <virtu> foi mal cara! cliquei seu link e me nostalgiei com gravitation.
<virtu> swell: curti o som dos loco
<Seta00> é só eu ou o Unity é uma bosta? testei hoje e não gostei nada.
<Seta00> e não posso usar o gnome-shell porque ele não gosta da minha placa de vídeo
<virtu> _4_7_3_: gravitation é massa neh cara... eu tenho que terminar ela
<bemlindo> sou louco pelo ubuntu e defendo ele onde chego
<swell> virtu...soh esqueci de dizer q essa introdução q tu fez...ta na realidade num DVD de bodyboard...
<swell> chamado LIBERDADE DE MOVIMENTO..
<swell> é portugues..
<virtu> swell: essa musica clubbed to death tem que ver a versao completa dela
<swell> aí ali numa sessao..tem essa introdução q tu toca...e daó começa a quebracera com esse som da banda bender
<swell> ja to vendo virtui...
<swell> altos som
<virtu> _4_7_3_: meu proximo piano vai ter uma entrada USB para gravar direto em USB
<virtu> dai te mandaria uma versao melhorada da gravitation
<_4_7_3_> <virtu> aprende a abertura de gravitation tv é legal
<virtu> to com muita musica aqui para aprender... mas tenho uma vida para aprender todas
<_4_7_3_> <virtu> tu me mata de inveja cara! meu yamaha está no prego~~
<swell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i98iNjvmVz8
<virtu> eu tava tentando tocar antes Enigma - The Dream of The Dolphin, ouvem ai
<virtu> eu to com um mac so pra brincar com som aqui
<virtu> swell: a musica é a mesma cara... ela mesmo
<virtu> swell: a versao original é de uns loco la
<swell> virtu no final desse video tem o som q tu faz
<swell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i98iNjvmVz8
<virtu> eu to vendo ele
<swell> a partir dos 3.27 tem o solo q tu fez
<virtu> aham
<virtu> _4_7_3_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1xqO5Ycses veja este cara
<virtu> swell: ja te passo um link de um som afude
<swell> esse é um dos melhores videos de bodyboard brasileiro q eu vi...os caras sao malucos...e os sons animais tbm...tem uma banda muito boa..q nem existe mais grunge..do rio...chamada DASH
<swell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3_HYJe_Tms
<swell> eu tenho o cd...em mp3 se quiser te mando virtu
<swell> tu é gaucho depois do "afude" me senti ouvindo o pretinho basico
<swell> vision 2
<swell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz2mPzRbZAA
<Hyuristyle> Dash é akele novo sistema do ubuntu =D
<virtu> swell: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Na1mLpjxmYY viaja nesse som aqui cara
<Hyuristyle> onde vc faz as pesquisas
<Hyuristyle> é o  dash
<Hyuristyle> heeh
<swell> pera vo ahcaar...só existe um link q tem o nome do cd...com a musica pra baixar..
<swell> é uma banda de 1982 do rio de janeiro...grunge bem underground
<swell> raridade
<virtu> 21minutos ainda aqui pra terminar o upload
<Seta00> Hyuristyle, uh.. o nome é shell
<swell> se alguem gostar faça copia..porq nao existe mais ..nem a banda nem o cd nem nada...isso foi tudo q achei na internet
<swell> http://amorloucobr.blogspot.com/2008/11/dash-ooh-la-la-1993.html
<swell> retificando banda de 1990 epoca em que o nirvana propagava o grunge no mundo
<swell> virtu baixa esse cd ..tu vai curtir
<swell> http://amorloucobr.blogspot.com/2008/11/dash-ooh-la-la-1993.html
<swell> especial as musica two of us...e
<swell> Elvis
<virtu> baixar aqui
<swell> virtu tu curti astronomia?
<swell> essas duas sondas ja sairam do sistema há muito tempo
<virtu> nao
<Hyuristyle> Seta00: não o nome é dash
<swell> pagodinho bom de escutar
<swell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NR7dG_m3MsI
<_4_7_3_> <virtu> tá legal!!!!
<swell> homenagem ao falecido DIO
<swell> porq o ubuntu brasil nao faz um festival de musica pra reunir todo mundo..
<swell> eu vo..se trouxer o Killswitch Engage eu vo..ou o Nigthwish
<swell> com a Tarja no vocal claro
<swell> o show do motorhead é animal
<virtu> aquela manda killali eu acho afude tb
<virtu> conheci a pouco tempo o som deles
<swell> rs...afinal doq tu gosta..classico ou metal?
<swell> rs
<swell> tem mistura de classico com metal..q fica irado tbm
<virtu> 5 min
<virtu> eu curto metal e classico
<virtu> e uma mistura massa disso é Within Temptation
<swell> sem nenhuma adrenalina o show...bem parado http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbTpM1lso7Q
<swell> metal com vocal lirico..nao faz muito meu estilo
<swell> prefiro mais agrassivo como o vocal lirica da tarja do nightwish
<swell> mas da pra fazer a gatinha chorar e criar aquele momento de novela..
<swell> rs
<virtu> a voz da mulher do within eu acho afude
<swell> tu ta falando serio virtu?
<swell> acho meio esganiçada
<swell> apesar dela ]fazer muito bem ao vivo
<Seta00> #musicubuntu-br
<Seta00> :P
<swell> tira esse solinho no teclado virtu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gkg88Mw5xJw&feature=fvst
<swell> nem existe esse canal
<peregrinator_six> swell: exatamente agora estou com o Ubuntu 11.04
<virtu_> sai do canal sem querer
<swell> oq ta achando peregrinator_six?
<swell> amanha acho q vo migrar pro 11.04
<peregrinator_six> muito estranho...
<swell> sério?
<peregrinator_six> mas tá bem legal em outros aspectos...
<swell> estranho pra bom..ou estranho pra vou voltar para oq eu tinha
<virtu> swell: http://www.youtube.com/user/virtuosit?feature=mhum
<virtu> novo video
<virtu> =P
<swell> to la agora...carregando
<peregrinator_six> não gostei deles terem deixado o mesmo som de boot que os antigos, isso pra mim é desleixo...
<swell> virtu esse eu achei pra ti...esse sim..é um lirico de homem..nao aquela coisa do within temptation q parece coisa de adolecente escorneado..
<swell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Pjh0visgJI a partir de 1.39 fica muito interessante
<virtu> hehehe
<swell> fora q a tarja é um t*sao
<virtu> eu tenho aqui nightwish tb
<peregrinator_six> swell: a integração ta bem interessante, o programa Firefox ocupa muito bem o espaço quando maximizado! :)
<swell> parece a sylvia saint morena
<swell> rs
<virtu> eles sempre vinham pra poa
<swell> ta me deixando bem curiso pra experiementar peregrinator
<swell> de certeza eu coloco amanha pra ver
<swell> ou posso rodar no live do cd que queimei né?
<swell> viertu essa q tu colocou foi tema de novela né?
<virtu> sei la
<swell> até propaganda se nao me engano
<swell> é composição brasileira?
<virtu> eu toquei por tocar
<virtu> nao sei se é alguma musica
<virtu> cheguei e toquei
<swell> sério
<swell> pow legal
<swell> ainda bem q tu disse q arrisca neh
<swell> porq imagina se tu dissesse q toca..
<swell> humildade do cidadao...te contar
<virtu> ta fora sincronizaçao
<virtu> =/
<swell> virtu tu é gaucho?
<virtu> sim
<swell> curte pretinho basico ou conhece?
<virtu> conheco
<swell> essa é pra vc e todos os usuarios..porq fala de diveross lugares do brasil...
<swell> pra rir
<swell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siYpak0dYyw
<swell> assisti 20 vezes...toda vez acho legal
<swell> pra quem nao sabe o pretinho basico é um programa ao vivo tocado na Radio Atalntida porto alegre e florianopois...programa de humor muito legal...
<peregrinator_six> swell: sim, ele é live CD sim man. :)
<swell> pega o horario da galera saindo do trampo... ou depois do almoço...das 13h as 14 e das 18 as 19
<swell> peregrinator...se eu atualizar do 10.10 para o 11.04 eu to arriscado a perder tudo q tenho ou soh atualiza o sistema?
<swell> "deus fez o homem, depois aperfeiçoou e fez o gaucho"
<virtu> cara tem uma banda de metal melodico que começa com A tb
<virtu> e [e uma mulher o vocal
<swell> com A
<virtu> achava que era adema...
<swell> tem varias
<swell> brasileira ou gringa? deq país?
<virtu> grinda
<virtu> gringa
<virtu> nao sei de que pais
<virtu> tentando lembrar aqui
<swell> Atreyu?
<swell> essa é nervosa tbm
<swell> só nao sei porq nao trouxeram pro SWU
<swell> Midvaine tbm animal
<peregrinator_six> swell: nunca fiz, pedi a informação ao Andre_Gondim ou a Ursinha-afk ele que tem autoridade pra serem responsabilizados por essa reposta! ;)
<swell> propaganda de uma seguradora americana
<swell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KV_G2yfmUc&feature=related
<xGrind> virtu swell peregrinator_six   flws
<virtu> fallows
<swell> xgrind..boa noite querido...falow
<swell> :( atrasado eu
<virtu> swell: descobri agora meu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=an-nknHiaiU achei massa
<swell> virtu...assiste o da seguradora..soh nao ri auto pra nao acordar ninguem
<swell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KV_G2yfmUc&feature=related
<swell> muito bom o som virtu...pow...quebroy
<swell> quebrou
<swell> parece BUSH
<virtu> bah BUSH é afude
<virtu> let the cables sleep
<virtu> machine head
<swell> ja escutou o son da banda INSTITUTE...que é o vocalista do BUSH...soh que na epoca q eles romperam..e terminaram com a banda..q se juntou novamente em 2010(outubro)
<virtu> nao ouvi ainda
<swell> virtu pode baixar o cd q tu vai gostar concerteza...alias..todo mundo aqui vai curtir..
<swell> tem num filme hacker esse som
<virtu> to baixando aqui a discografia do Katatunia
<swell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pi95dBA4xk
<swell> vo baixar tbm
<swell> bom o som dos cara
<virtu> pra ouvir som aqui
<virtu> tenho: 1 Sennheiser HD555 + amp + Sandisk Fuze Rockboxed pra ouvir FLAC
<virtu> no desktop: 1 interface de audio Behringer UCA 202 e 1 par de Edifier R2000T com cabos RCA Monster Cable
<swell> putz muito boa essa propaganda
<swell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pi95dBA4xk
<swell> pow...q chato ...da ate pra tu ouvir super audio
<swell> ja ouviu super audio virtu?
<virtu> jah
<virtu> mas to curtindo muito FLAC cara
<virtu> tenho uns 50gb de som em FLAC
<swell> tenho um colega q é meio vidrado em tecnologia...ele é doutor em computaçao pelo ITA
<swell> o cara montou um som muito show ...só pra escutar os cd de super audio..
<swell> ele me mostrou a diferença entre dvd...cd e super audio...eu só pedia pra aumentar..rs
<virtu> sim super audio é muito limpo
<swell> tinha umas caixa como a sua la do seu estudio
<swell> mas caro tbm os cd
<swell> vale a pena ?
<virtu> se tu tiver um conjunto que não distorça o som... tu vai ter o melhor do melhor na sua casa
<swell> queria jogar um xbox com esse teu som aí no talo
<swell> e uma lg infinity  ou soni bravia
<swell> 50 polegadas
<swell> meu nem ia mais sair de casa
<swell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pi95dBA4xk
<swell> do filme stealth - ameaça invisivel... o filme massa..tem um contexto tecnologico q fala de inteligencia artificial...mas nao sei se aquilo um dia será possivel
<swell> será possivel um dia um computador aprender e criar um codigo proprio?
<virtu> swell:
<virtu> cara
<virtu> este filme ai
<virtu> queria a trilha sonora dele
<peregrinator_six> swell: estranho, o Ubuntu 11 vem com o compiz mais não acho o configurador dele aqui... :s
<swell> nem sei oq é compiz...nunca usei isso
<swell> rs
<swell> tem na net virtu
<swell> foi la que achei o institute
<virtu> nao acho
<swell> eu sempre assisto filme on line
<virtu> achei
<swell> baratinho virtu http://www.americanas.com.br/produto/5441558/cdsedvdsmusicais/trilhasonora/trilhadecinema/cd-stealth-ameaca-invisivel
<virtu> baixar
<peregrinator_six> swell: um ano de Linux é não sabe o que é compiz...?!
<swell> propaganda 1 a cada 10 argentinos é gay http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVylZC_2T4E
<swell> sei que é pra enfeitar....frufru
<swell> parte grafica..visual..
<swell> mas nao mexo nele..
<peregrinator_six> hora de mimi, bom dia...
<swell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uksuB9lHY6o&playnext=1&list=PLD7151712FDA7405E tem que ver
<swell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ng7pEU64Bwc&NR=1
<swell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtMLzxP3CxM
<Erilton> Alguém ai sabe mexer com brute force de ssh?
<mibis> bom dia
<mibis> ai galera alguem sabe se ja esta disponivel o blender 2.6 para ubuntu?
<mibis> alguem sabe me informar?
<mibis> se ja tem alguma novidade do blender para ubuntu
<mibis> ?
<ubuntero> mibis, que tipo de novidade está esperando sobre o blender?
<mibis> se ja saiu o 2.6 para gnome
<mibis> ainda estou usando
<mibis> o 2.49
<mibis> mas tipo as ferramentas do 2.5
<Kazenin> ubuntero, vc é aquele do site ubuntero?
<mibis> tenho q abri o win pra roda
<mibis> eu nao
<ubuntero> mibis, repositório oficial ainda é a 2.49
<mibis> hummm
<ubuntero> Kazenin, exatamente
<mibis> entao ta certo
<mibis> eu tentei dar um apt-get
<mibis> mas nada
<Kazenin> ubuntero, sempre te acompanho lá no Planeta
<mibis> ainda
<mibis> que pena
<mibis> ubuntero; tipo vc usa o blender tambem?
<ubuntero> mibis, não, mas tenho amigos que usam
<mibis> pts podia me indicar
<mibis> estu comserio problema de renderizar
<ubuntero> Kazenin, legal, estou editando um screencast para ir ao ar ainda hoje
<mibis> ja estou a dias quebrando a cabeça
<ubuntero> mibis, http://askubuntu.com/questions/4586/is-there-a-ppa-for-blender-2-5
<Kazenin> ubuntero, vc usa que ferramenta para fazer o screencast ?
<ubuntero> Kazenin, gtk-recordmydesktop
<Kazenin> esse é bom mesmo
<mibis> pts peguei no pulo isso ai vo instala tambem
<mibis> pra quem sabe mostra minhas animações
<mibis> futuras
<mibis> pts rapidao rolo
<mibis> sudo apt-get install gtk-recordmydesktop
<mibis> ubuntero, obrigado
<mibis> ja é uma boa dica a atualização aproximou as ferramentas mas ja me deu oque precisava
<ubuntero> mibis, blz, quando precisar pergunta aí, tenta ir direto ao problema que se alguém souber vai te responder
<mibis> blzinha
<mibis> mais uma coisa
<mibis> teria algum atalho em teclas para abrir o console?
<ubuntero> mibis, ctrl+alt+t
<mibis> blzinha vlw d novo
<mibis> sou iniciante cru paciencia ai pls
<ubuntero> mibis, está no lugar certo
<mibis> vamo apela agora galera terminei meu trabalho no blender e quero renderizar escolhi os arquivos de cacordo com que vi 70% das pessoas fazerem escolhi saida avi porem renderizou otimo so que sem textura
<mibis> nada saiu texturizado pq?
<ubuntero> mibis, aí fico te devendo por não utilizar, mas recomendo a lisa de discussão do Ubuntu-BR http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Listas
<ubuntero> mibis, por ser uma dúvida bem específica pode ser mais fácil encontrar alguém que saiba resolver o problema lá
<mibis> perfeito mais uma vez mato essa  kkkkk
<gomespereira> alguém aqui testou os drivers emgd para o GMA 500?
<bemlindo> Bom dia Ubunteiros
<bemlindo> quem ja atualizou para a versao 11.04?
<bemlindo> xiii ta todo mundo dormindo ainda e?
<Kazenin> bemlindo, não
<Kazenin> bemlindo, bom dia
<Kazenin> bemlindo, não atualizei
<bemlindo> Kazeni bom dia
<Kazenin> estou de 10.04 e vou aguardar o 12.04
<bemlindo> seria segura atualizar
<bemlindo> ?
<Kazenin> rapaz
<Kazenin> tô esperando ver qual é a desse Unity
<bemlindo> tambem nao sei o que é
<Kazenin> prefiro não opinar
<Kazenin> se o que vc tá usando tá atendendo
<Kazenin> não precisa migrar agora
<bemlindo> sei q a turma do linux mint num gostou nao
<bemlindo> tava a maior discursao aki de madrugada
<Kazenin> de que? bemlindo ?
<bemlindo> se que como tava chovendo aki
<bemlindo> de um relampago tao forte que quase queimou aki
<bemlindo> o pc
<bemlindo> sobre as novidades do ubuntu
<Kazenin> aaahh
<Kazenin> o que mais tem é gente pra fazer boicote
<bemlindo> o ubuntu ta pra mudar de servidor grafico
<bemlindo> so que a nvidia disse que nao vai da suporte
<Kazenin> sim
<Kazenin> o Wayland
<mibis> kkk bom dia
<mibis> desculpe estou morrendo no blender aqui
<bemlindo> bom dia mibis
<bemlindo> ^
<bemlindo> ^^
<mibis> alguem atualizou?
<bemlindo> axo que nao seria legal perder a compatibilidade com placas nvidia
<bemlindo> ja que a nvidia e muito utilizada
<bemlindo> tipo eu que vivo indicando o ubuntu pra galera que usa ruindows
<mibis> hummm
<mibis> é tipo eu jaja vo compra uma gforce
<mibis> pq o blender nas minhas renderizações esta solando a placa
<mibis> jaja seri mais que forçao
<bemlindo> a galera nao iriam migrar pra um sistema que nao suporta seu hardware
<mibis> forçado*
<mibis> a placa onbord tem 256 mb
<bemlindo> eu aki tenho uma ati
<bemlindo> pra mim axo que nao teria problema
<mibis> mas terei de apela mesmo e ate que um usuario de blender me diga que mudou e esta se dando bem quem ne msaber de atu
<bemlindo> mas axo que o ubuntu iria perder uma grande quantidade de usuarios
<bemlindo> gosto muito das inovações do ubuntu
<bemlindo> mas axo que a canonical deve refletir mais sobre isso
<mibis> uhum
<mibis> bom se num rola placa teria de ficar quietinho onde estou
<bemlindo> a nao ser que eles estejam desenvolvendo um driver generico pra esses hardware
<bemlindo> outra opção seria assim como o xubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu
<bemlindo> criar uma versao com o X11 e outra com o wayland
<Kazenin> bemlindo, muito trabalho fazer isso
<Kazenin> pra manter
<bemlindo> tipo eu sempre uso as belezas do compiz pra mostrar o quanto o linux e poderoso em relação ao ruindows
<bemlindo> e sem suporte a placas nvidias seria quase impossivel fazer isso
<Francisco_Favaro> Bom dia
<bemlindo> ontem mesmo deixei um amigo aki encantado
<bemlindo> e ja disse que vai migrar
<bemlindo> bom dia Francisco_Favaro
<bemlindo> bom
<bemlindo> eu confio nos desenvolvedores do ubuntu
<bemlindo> axo que eles vao resolver isso
<mibis> bom vamos ver no que sera de nos
<mibis> ai vo volta morre no blende
<mibis> ser precisar me chamen
<mibis> kkkkk
<mibis> quero aproveita que estou com tempo
<bemlindo> mais minha dulvida agora e: Será que ja e seguro atualizar?
<bemlindo> outra coisa. nao axei no site do ubuntu o link pra solicitar o cd pelo shipit
<bemlindo> será que a canonical deixou de enviar?
<Kazenin> não tem mais shipit
<Kazenin> morrêeeeeeeeuu!
<bemlindo> af
<bemlindo> aff
<bemlindo> mais no site diz que e possivel solicitar o cd a canonical
<bemlindo> mais num axei o link
<Francisco_Favaro> caro bemlindo, a Canonical  não faz mais o envio gratuito desde o dia 12 desse mês.
<bemlindo> que pena
<bemlindo> minha net aki e muito lenta e fica dificil baixar a iso aki
<bemlindo> sempre pedia um cd pra roda nos pc dos meus amigos que usam ruindows
<bemlindo> e quase sempre eles ja pediam pra instalar
<bemlindo> a aki no bairro onde moro num tem net boa
<bemlindo> fiquei triste agora
<bemlindo> http://br-linux.org/2009/shipit-canonical-vai-restringir-acesso-ao-envio-de-seus-cds-gratuitos-do-ubuntu/
<bemlindo> acabei de ler isso
<Celsinho> bom dia!
<Celsinho> alguem Online ?
<bemlindo> Bomdia Celsinho
<Celsinho> bemlindo, www.nextel.com.br , e veja o link assim que tem
<Celsinho> sobre nextel , cobertura , sabe essa parte ?
<Celsinho> a parte do Fale Conosco , porque ela fica escondida aqui ? e no windows a pagina fica normal! ?
<bemlindo> pera que ta abrindo aki
<Francisco_Favaro> essa matéria estão datadas de 2009
<Celsinho> ok, :)
<Celsinho> Francisco_Favaro, que ?
<Francisco_Favaro> bemlindo, essa matéria é de 2009.
<bemlindo> axo que pode ser o servidor que ta com a data errada
<bemlindo> pois a noticia e nova
<bemlindo> http://www.ubuntu.com/shipit
<Francisco_Favaro> A Canonical informou por meio de nota, que não iria distribuir gratuitamente Cd's a partir desse mês.
<bemlindo> pra ninguem mais?
<bemlindo> nem para os desenvolvedores?
<Francisco_Favaro> meu caro bemlindo, leia: http://www.wisekeep.net/?p=116
<Celsinho> Francisco_Favaro, bemlindo, qual web browser voces usam ? mozilla ou google chrome ?
<bemlindo> mozila
<Francisco_Favaro> Chrome
<Celsinho> qual dos dois e melhor em ?
<bemlindo> bom acho que isso e questao de gosto mesmo
<Francisco_Favaro> varia de usuário. Os dois dispõem de segurança, e boa execução de script's. Tem um visual agradável, e o firefox 4.0 está muito limpo
<bemlindo> eu prefiro o firefox
<bemlindo> mais tem gente que ama o chrome
<bemlindo> eu to usando o 3.6 ainda
<Francisco_Favaro> a minha dica pessoal é atualizar para o 4.0, ele é muito mais rápido em execução, e bem estável.
<bemlindo> Francisco_Favaro a nova versao do ubuntu ja ta com o firefox 4 e?
<Celsinho> ja bemlindo.
<Francisco_Favaro> sim, assim que você baixa, ou atualiza, ela já vem com a versão 4.0
<bemlindo> hum
<Celsinho> Francisco_Favaro, voce esta no ubuntu ?
<Francisco_Favaro> sim, só disponho dele no meu PC, não uso windows.
<Celsinho> ai sim,
<Celsinho> :)~
<Celsinho> rs
<Celsinho> bemlindo, www.nextel.com.br , e veja o link assim que tem
<bemlindo> a primeira vez que eu vi o firefox 4 era beta ainda e nao gostei muito
<Celsinho> a parte do Fale Conosco , porque ela fica escondida aqui ? e no windows a pagina fica normal! ?
<bemlindo> mas espero que agora esteja melhor
<bemlindo> Celsinho axo que isso e problema dos programadores que criaram o site
<Celsinho> hum,
<Celsinho> tambem to achando, mais eu falei, deixa eu perguntar para quem usa o ubuntu tambem, para ver se ta com o mesmo problema,
<bemlindo> nao sei porque mais eles insistem em fazer sites disponivel apenas para IE
<bemlindo> orrivel isso pq hj em dia quase ninguem usa esse navegador
<bemlindo> ate os usuarios de ruindows ja usam firefox o chrome
<bemlindo> tambem pode ser a resolução
<Celsinho> bemlindo, nas no ruindows, no mozilla, no chrome ele fica normal,
<Celsinho> so quando esta no linux
<Celsinho> :@
<bemlindo> entao axo que e resolução mesmo
<bemlindo> tenta alterar a resolução pra ver
<Celsinho> e, pode ser, seila
<Celsinho> :@
<bemlindo> aff na loja da canonical so tem os cds da versao 10.10
<felipecunha> olá, como faço para configurar o VMPK?
<mibis> tem usuario blender ai?
<Celsinho> bemlindo2000, qual site da loja canonical ?
<bemlindo2000> http://shop.canonical.com
<Celsinho> gracias
<Celsinho> :)
<bemlindo2000> mais e tudo em euro :(
<bemlindo2000> alguem sabe se tem algum representante brasileiro?
<bemlindo2000> queria comprar algumas coisas mais em euro fica dificio
<Celsinho> e tudo em euro
<Celsinho> :@
<Celsinho> fica dificil neh, rs
<bemlindo2000> tbm axo
<t0th> olá
<t0th> tenho um cronjob
<t0th> wget teste.com > arquivo
<t0th> mas ele cria arquivo arquivo.1 arquivo.2
<t0th> como arrumo isso?
<adorilson> t0th: vc qr q ele sobrescreva o arquivo ?
<t0th> [adorilson]: sim
<adorilson> dá uma olhada no manual do wget
<adorilson> toth: veja a opção -0
<mibis> se tiver um usuario blender ai me chama pls
 * tania_ is away: :)
<mibis> hummmmmm hora do rango
<mibis> kkkkkk
<mibis> ai galera to terminando uma pic que todo ubutumaniaco ira usar sem duvida kkkkk
<BuChEcHa> bom dia galera !!!
<BuChEcHa> alguem sabe como faço pra movimentar a barra de ferramenta do ubuntu 11.04 ?
<BuChEcHa> ou seja configurar ela ?
<rogerio> Bom dia como abilito o emerald no ubuntu 11.04?
<Daekdroom> rogerio, até onde eu sei, não é possível.
<rogerio> É realmente o unity é uma boa idéia, mas totalmente crua!
<marcelomauro> eu não me adaptei ainda
<marcelomauro> acho bem mais difícil encontrar as coisas pelo unity
<Daekdroom> rogerio, o problema nesse caso é do Emerald mesmo.
<SuBmUnDo> tem como tirar o unity e colocar a barra de menu como no anterior?
<marcelomauro> estou me forçando a usar para não ficar para tras
<Daekdroom> E ele não é suportado oficialmente pelo Ubuntu, então não há preocupação em fazê-lo funcionar com o Unity.
<marcelomauro> estou me forçando a usar para não ficar para tras
<Daekdroom> marcelomauro, ué, seleciona o Ubuntu Classic na tela de login.
<marcelomauro> SuBmUnDo, tem sim, na inicialização você escolhe como quer iniciar
<Daekdroom> Todas essas falhas de design devem ser corrigidas no 11.10
<SuBmUnDo> vou verificar coloquei para inicar automaticamente
<Daekdroom> (quando o gnome clássico deixará de estar disponível)
<SuBmUnDo> valeu
<marcelomauro> Daekdroom, conheço a possibilidade, mas como disse, estou me forçando a utilizar para me acostumar, entende
<Daekdroom> marcelomauro, não.
<Daekdroom> Não existe diferença entre se adaptar agora ou depois, no 11.10
<marcelomauro> então, no 11.10 parece que não haverá a opção de escolher o ubuntu classic, então é caminha sem volta
<Daekdroom> A diferença é que o Unity vai estar mais agradável até lá.
<marcelomauro> Daekdroom,  se bem que instalei numa máquina virtual o gnome3, que utiliza um idéia parecida, e achei bem mais intuitivo que o Unity. Mas tb ainda está cru.
<Daekdroom> GNOME Shell é outro que ainda vai melhorar muito.
<marcelomauro> (e bem mais bonito0
<marcelomauro> isso
<marcelomauro> Daekdroom, explica-me por alto do porque da separação dos projetos da canonical e gnome? Houve incompatibilidade de filosofias?
<Daekdroom> marcelomauro, não houve uma separação propriamente dita.
<Daekdroom> O Ubuntu ainda usa o GNOME, só não usa o Shell.
<Daekdroom> Todo o resto (nautilus, gnome-terminal) ainda está lá.
<marcelomauro> sim, refiro-me ao shell mesmo
<maxsaniel> alguem poderia me dar uma luz de como eu decriptar uma msg que recebi
<marcelomauro> qual é a aposta da canonical em não usar o gnome-shell?
<maxsaniel> pois eu preciso deste conteúdo mais não sei como o decriptar
<Daekdroom> marcelomauro, a justificativa é ele não atender a proposta do Ubuntu, ou algo assim
<marcelomauro> se tiver alguma leitura sobre essa questão lhe agradeço a indicação
<adorilson> maxsaniel: isso aí vc tem de ver com quem lhe mandou.
<Daekdroom> marcelomauro, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,74271.0.html
<Daekdroom> Tem alguns posts interessantes na 3a página
<Daekdroom> Aliás, 2a
<maxsaniel> moss somente desta maneira
<SuBmUnDo> marcelomauro, valeu a dica do ubuntu classic agora, tem como iniciar todas das vezes por ele ?
<maxsaniel> a pessoa me maxndou uma msg toda criptografada
<Daekdroom> SuBmUnDo, o GDM inicia por padrão a última sessão que você escolheu.
<Daekdroom> Então ele já deve iniciar todas as próximas vezes.
<SuBmUnDo> Daekdroom, entao ta certo vou continuar com o classico por enquanto
<botinha> boa tarde amigos
<SuBmUnDo> boa tarde
<botinha> amigo uma duvida qual eh o comando para navegar na web pelo terminal
<Kazenin> botinha, w3m www.site.com.br
<botinha> Kazenin, vou experimentar
<Kazenin> botinha, =D
<mateusjmf> boa tarde a todos
<mateusjmf> alguém pode me ajudar a usar o unity! na minha instalação ele instalou a versão gnome normal e eu queria o unity
<SuBmUnDo> boa tarde
<botinha> Kazenin, deu certo eu usava um tal lynx acho que era isso
<Kazenin> botinha, exatamente e ele existe ainda
<SuBmUnDo> botinha, links
<SuBmUnDo> ou links2
<markkk> boa tarde pessoal,
<botinha> SuBmUnDo, vou tentar esse
<markkk> o que acharam do ambiente novo unity ?
<mateusjmf> o meu falhou!!!!
<SuBmUnDo> markkk, eu nao gostei
<markkk> SuBmUnDo; tb nao gostei ....
<botinha> SuBmUnDo, esse tem que instalar nao vem por default
<SuBmUnDo> o links nao vem
<markkk> SuBmUnDo; prefiro o gnome mil vezes ...
<vitor-br> alguem instalou o mysql no natty?
<mateusjmf> como faço pra instalar o unity no 11.04 pois o meu não instalou por defult
<SuBmUnDo> e pra ativar os efeitos visuais?
<Daekdroom> mateusjmf, ele sempre instala. Os drivers de vídeo que você está usando provavelmente não o suportam.
<mateusjmf> uso uma nvidia mx4000 pode ser isso?
<mateusjmf> 128mb
<mateusjmf> muito antiga
<Daekdroom> Vai em Sistema > Administração > Drivers de Hardware (ou algo assim) e vê se ele diz que algum driver para a sua placa está disponível.
<mateusjmf> já está instalado suporte 3d experimental para placas nvidia
<mateusjmf> instalei quando ele iniciou pela primeira vez
<Daekdroom> mateusjmf, agora faz log off e seleciona "ubuntu" ao invés de "ubuntu classic" lá em baixo.
<mateusjmf> ok já volto
<Francisco_Favaro> alguem tem notebook com modem embutido ??
<Francisco_Favaro> ?
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Procuro dica de converter vídeo, incluindo rmvb!
<work> boa tarde
<work> está alguem que possa ajudar?
<headnotfound> boas
<work> sabe por qual driver foi substituido o wacom no unbuntu 11.04?
<work> preciso desactivar o touchscreen no meu tablet
<headnotfound> :|
<headnotfound> ve no google
<headnotfound> deve aparecer qq coisa
<work> não tem ainda deve ser por ser muito recente
<headnotfound> que versao estas a usar do ubuntu?
<headnotfound> desculpa
<headnotfound> ja vi
<headnotfound> pois, ainda nao ha suporte oficial para o 11.04
<work> nesta versao é o wacom mas na 11.04 nao sei
<work> como tenho uma moça no ecran do tablet sempre clica no local da moça, entao tive de voltar para a versao antiga para funcionar
<work> como faço para ir para o canal do ubuntu
<work> ?
<Kazenin> work, /j #ubuntu
<work> sabe por qual driver foi substituido o wacom no unbuntu 11.04?
<work>  preciso desactivar o touchscreen no meu tablet
<work> alguem sabe como desactivar o touch screen no ubuntu 11.04?
<SuBmUnDo> nem sei
<SuBmUnDo> hehehhe
<work> na versão anterior era sóagora já não usam o mesmo no 11.04 desinstalar wacom,
<work> na versão anterior era só desinstalar wacom, agora na 11.04 já nao usam o mesmo nao sei
<SuBmUnDo> acho q vou voltar para a 10.10
<SuBmUnDo> e esperar a 11.10
<work> pois eu já voltei
<LeandroLuiz> Alguem aqui tendo problemas com som no Ubuntu 10.04? As vezes ele para e só volta com alsa force-reload
<Kazenin> LeandroLuiz, qual é a placa de som?
<LeandroLuiz> VIA VT1708 .. onboard..
<LeandroLuiz> esse é controlador..
<Kazenin> LeandroLuiz, lspci | grep Audio
<LeandroLuiz> já fiz isso
<LeandroLuiz> te passei a informação correta.
<Kazenin> velho aqui o meu som tá de boa
<Kazenin> nunca peguei essa chip de som não
<Kazenin> ubuntu 10.04
<Kazenin> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<LeandroLuiz> hum..
<LeandroLuiz> aqui acontece isso geralmente quando vou na aba saída das configurações de som
<LeandroLuiz> parece que rola um segfault..
<Kazenin> ele reproduz som de mais de um programa ao mesmo tempo?
<LeandroLuiz> sim..
<LeandroLuiz> mas por exemplo, agora abri o Skype
<LeandroLuiz> aí o som do Skype saiu xiado..
<Kazenin> LeandroLuiz, pulseaudio ?
<LeandroLuiz> sim
<LeandroLuiz> olhei os logs
<LeandroLuiz> e percebi uns segfault do pulseaudio
<mateusjmf> boa tarde a todos
<mateusjmf> todos gostando do unity?
<X-warrior> nao :D
<X-warrior> mas por questao de costume
<mateusjmf> achei legal
<X-warrior> Então galera, antes de formatar meu computador fiz backup de varios arquivos para um hd (NTFS), agora estou tentando utilizar alguns desses arquivos (restaurando meu workspace do Eclipse), porém estou com problemas. Percebi que as permissoes dos arquivos estão como "drwx------" e owner e group estao x-warrior. O que imagino ser correto. Porem como faco para voltar todos os arquivos a permissao "padrao"?
<vitor-br> depois de atualizar o ubuntu, os aplicativos que deveriam iniciar junto com o sistema não estão iniciando... o apache, o cron, mysql, alguem passou por isso?
<X-warrior> vitor-br, ubuntu server?
<vitor-br> X-warrior, não
<X-warrior> entao nao sei, na verdade eu formatei e instalei denovo... :(
<mateusjmf> instalou o lamp?
<vitor-br> instalei
<mateusjmf> usa pra que se não é server? Joomla, wordpress?
<vitor-br> mateusjmf, pra desenvolvimento php
<mateusjmf> legal, gosto muito disso
<vitor-br> quando eu instalo ou tento iniciar o mysql dá esse erro Warning: Fake initctl called, doing nothing.
<mateusjmf> vou instalar o lamp agora no meu pois uso joomla e vou ver se dá o mesmo erro
<vitor-br> mandei desinstalar aqui, e vou instalar pelo tasksel
<mateusjmf> concordo
<miranda_> olá alguém poderia me ajudar
<SuBmUnDo> pergunta
<miranda_> olá desculpe estou meio perdido aqui é a primeira vez que entro rss enfin
<miranda_> o nogocil é o seguinte
<barna> miranda_, Seja Bem Vinda!
<miranda_> estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 11.04 via pen drive até ai td bem começa a intalação e tals,mais quando esta chegando no fim na hora de configurar o apt da um erro
<miranda_> pois o sistema começa progura pelo cd
<miranda_> e a instalação é via pen drive
<miranda_> tem algum modo de eu mostrar ao sistema que n é pelo cd e sim pelo pen drive?
<miranda_> lembrando que a instalação começa normal so no final da esse erro..
<barna> miranda_, netbook?
<miranda_> n pc
<barna> miranda_, ainda num usei o 11.04, to baixando ele agora!
<barna> mas pode ser um bug!
<miranda_>  a bios esta configurada para o pen drive e td enfin começa noemal a instalação so no fim mesmo na hora de configurar o apt que o sistema vai ler o cd e ai ele n acha afinal é via pen drive
<X-warrior> miranda_, como voce criou o pendrive bootavel?
<miranda_> sim estou converssando com vc via pen drive
<X-warrior> miranda_, mas COMO você criou o mesmo?
<X-warrior> utilizasse o "Startup Disk Creator?"
<miranda_> usei um programa no windows n me lembro o nome mais deu certo afinal estou aqui
<miranda_> ixe pior que n lembro o nome
<miranda_> isse ai que vc falou é do proprio sistema do ubuntu certo?
<X-warrior> miranda_, Universal USB Installer ?
<barna> miranda_, Sistema>Administrador>Criador de Disco de Inicialização
<miranda_> ta eu vou tenta por esse que vc falou e vou aqui pra dizer se deu certo o k por enquanto obrigado pessoa t+
<george__> Pretto: Não consegui resolver o problema das dependências na atualização. Decidi fazer uma nova instalação do Kubuntu 11.04. O sistema agora está perfeito.
<Pretto> george__: bom, pelo menos tentamos e serviu de aprendizado ne? se bem que poderíamos ter tentado +
 * Pretto sempre quis tentar o kubuntu, mas perder a produtividade nunca ajudou a tentativa
<george__> Pretto: De qualquer maneira, o sistema estava com ambos Gnome e KDE, o que não me parecia bem. Agora está funcionando melhor. Obrigado, de qualquer maneira.
<Pretto> george__: parece-me que o ubuntu nunca fica bem quando tem os dois juntos
<george__> Pretto: Parece ser assim. Comecei com o Ubuntu, mas após testar o Kubuntu, preferi o KDE e instalei o pacote com o ambiente. Com os dois fica mais instável.
<Um_cara_Qualquer> o galera alguem sabe o nome desse filme aqui: OFJ.Dual.avi
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ?
<Kazenin> O Filho de Jó?
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Um_cara_Qualquer> thehe acho q nao eh
<Um_cara_Qualquer> tem o robert downey jr no filme
<cropalato> Pretto, fala emu caro. está morando aqui no canal?
<Pretto> cropalato: hahaha,  não aqui é a casa do Andre_Gondim
<Illuminarch> pretto: kkkkkkkk
<Andre_Gondim> :D
<Illuminarch> essa foi boa
<Pretto> quem queria um ripador de cd ontem?
<Andre_Gondim> Pretto,  acho que o nick era Celsizão algo assim
<Pretto> Andre_Gondim: acho q vou fazer um reminder-me pro xchat :)
<_azak> olá para todos
<_azak> estou seguindo os passos iniciais para participar da tradução
<Pretto> _azak: veio no lugar certo, fale com o Andre_Gondim, ele é o responsável pelo time
<_azak> estou parado na parte gerar  chave pgp
 * Pretto usou muitas virgulas na frase anterior, é o meu filho chorando
<Pretto> Illuminarch: tu é de PE?
<Illuminarch> pretto: sou sim
<Illuminarch> pretto: de Recife
<Pretto> Illuminarch: como tá a chuva por ai?
<_azak> como gerar as chaves? pelo o que está escrito no wiki não estou conseguindo.
<Illuminarch> pretto: vamos pro off ?
<Pretto> _azak: só um minuto, o Andre_Gondim vai te auxiliar
<Illuminarch> pretto: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<_azak> Pretto, ok!
<Pretto> _azak: essa é uma duvida comum
<Andre_Gondim> _azak, qual o método estás usando?
<_azak> seguindo o wiki passo 3, após executar o seahorse
<_azak> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/SenhasChavesCriptografia
<Andre_Gondim> _azak, deixa só eu revisar e ver o wiki
<_azak> ok.
<Andre_Gondim> _azak, você tá tentando a chave ssh ou OpenPGP?
<_azak> simplesmente não sei.
<_azak> a janela que aparece após executar seahorse não dá alternativas
<Andre_Gondim> _azak, você está usando qual versão do Ubuntu?
<_azak> 11.04
<Andre_Gondim> _azak, tá, deixa eu abrir aqui
<Andre_Gondim> _azak, na guia Minhas chaves, há algo?
<_azak> aqui está tudo em inglês. seria my personal keys? está vazia
<Andre_Gondim> _azak, isso
<Andre_Gondim> _azak, há alguma chave aí?
<_azak> Andre_Gondim, não, está vazia
<Andre_Gondim> _azak, então vai lá em Arquivo --> Novo
<Andre_Gondim> _azak, Marque PGP Key
<_azak> Andre_Gondim, esta é a dúvida, não tenho 'Arquivo' para clicar.
<Andre_Gondim> _azak, lá na esquerda lá em cima no Ubuntu  tem na barra File --> New
<_azak> Andre_Gondim, hehehe, esqueci disso.
<marvel> boa tarde
<_azak> Andre_Gondim, ok, tenho a chave. obrigado!
<marvel> eu to usando 11.4 e meu skype nao funciona microfone eu ja fiz de tudo fui na configuraçao alsamixer pulseraudio ta tudo no maximo mas nao funciona alguem ja passou por  isso  possa me da uma dica ?
<Andre_Gondim> _azak, agora assina o CoC http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/AssinarCodigoDeConduta
<_azak> Andre_Gondim,  tá legal.
<Pretto> marvel: o meu funciona e eu só desmarquei o controle de volume no skype mesmo
<marvel> pretto desmarcou no skype  mas meu so tem uma opçao pulse audio
<marvel> nao tem como escolher outra
<Pretto> marvel: vou ver onde fica a opção, um minuto
<marvel> blz
<Pretto> marvel, tem um checkbox embaixo das opções de audio ne?
<marvel> pretto vou ver  perai
<Pretto> marvel: tenta desmarcar essa opção e ver se funciona
<Pretto> marvel: pra mim funcionou assim, vou ter q sair pq meu filho acordou
<Pretto> marvel: espero q funcione
<xGrind> salve \o
<marvel> pretto obrigado
<marvel> mas aki nao funcionou nao
<celso> ola pessoal
<xGrind> celso; eae man
<celso> ya
<celso> tudo fixe e tu man como xtas
<xGrind> to aki torcendo pro sao paulo perder ;x
<Kazenin> xGrind, 2
<xGrind> Kazenin; corinthiano ?
<Kazenin> xGrind, jamais
<Kazenin> xGrind, /j ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<_azak> Andre_Gondim, estou traduzindo alguma coisa(shotwell) como envio isso para a lista? clico em 'save&continue' ?
<Andre_Gondim> _azak, ao clicar em Save & continue você vai deixaar lá no Rosetta, depois manda para a lista de e-mail conforme o wiki
<_azak> ok.
<Andre_Gondim> _azak, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ComoParticipar/Traducao/PrimeirosPassos#head-0cc3548bf0612df4af9ea1ac3613da995ae55a1f
<Guest69335> Alguém pode me ajudar
<Illuminarch> Guest69335 faz a pergunta...
<Guest69335> guest69335 Cara ontem eu instalei o ubuntu 11.04 e o meu notebook anda desligando automaticamente, tipo eu to mexendo derrepente aparece uma tela preta cheio de registro no ultimo registro diz error...      e fiqua ali travado dai tenho que reininciar
<kaian> DiEgO !
<kaian> diego
<gilmar> galera, alguem utiliza Blender?
<barna> gilmar, #blender
<gilmar> joins #blender
<gilmar> join #blender
<barna> gilmar, q programa vc ta usando p/ entrar no irc?
<gilmar> xChat-Gnome IRC Chat
<barna>  /j #blender
<xGrind> xchat-gnome? o.O
<gilmar> aproveitando, adicionei programas via Menu Principal... mas no menu do Unity-2D não aparece como atualizar isso?
<xGrind> acho ruim =x
<xGrind> gilmar; esse xchat-gnome tem alguma coisa a mais?
<xGrind> [regex]; tem q enfim ne
<[regex]> xGrind hahehe
<[regex]> lembrei agora
<[regex]> aew
<[regex]> alguém ai sabe como instalar o ubuntu a partir de um hd externo formatado como ntfs?
<gilmar> xGrind; não vi nada d+ não. é praticamente a mesma coisa, instalei pra testar... funciona BEM.
<xGrind> barna; sabe faze isso?
<barna> [regex], como assim?
<[regex]> quero instalar o ubuntu a partir de um pen drive/hd externo
<barna> xGrind, instalar apartir de hd externo?
<[regex]> mas esse pen/hd está formatado em ntfs
<[regex]> não posso formatar ele pra fat32
<xGrind> barna; é
<barna> [regex], tem quantos mb livres?
<gilmar> ao instalar o blender 2.49b no Ubuntu 11.04 com video SiS migrage... ao começar a editar clicando "b" para selecionar vertices fica cheio de seleções como bug de vídeo. mas esse problema não acontece com blender 2.57. alguem sabe o motivo? pensei que fosse python mas não. meu amigo testou no notebook dele e foi normal.
<barna> xGrind, mais ou menos! ja fiz live-hd-externo, serando 1gb numa partição fat32
<[regex]> barna poucos
<xGrind> barna; é pro [regex] ae xD
<[regex]> testar o unetbootbin
<barna> [regex], num rola de vc fazer uma partição fat32 de 1gb?
<barna> xGrind, ok!
<[regex]> barna bem pensado
<[regex]> hehe
<[regex]> não tinha pensado nisso
<[regex]> vou testar o unetbootbin aqui
<[regex]> ver sele faz isso em ntfs
<barna> [regex], tb é uma boa! to esperando acabar um download pra instalar o 11.04 no hd externo aki! mas vou fazer por live-pen
<[regex]> como eu crio uma partição sem formatar?
<barna> gparted
<[regex]> to no windows
<barna> live-gparted
<barna> tem o partion magic pra win, mas não tive boas experiencias com ele!
<barna> [regex], http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<[regex]> to sem cd
<[regex]> por isso quero instalar o linux pelo pendrive
<[regex]> hehe
<barna> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livehd.php
<[regex]> 1gbd e espaço dá?
<[regex]> pra criar o boot?
<barna> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/liveusb.php
<barna> [regex], vc vai usar o iso do live-cd?
<[regex]> pelo win dá pra criar outra partição
<[regex]> to criando já
<[regex]> 1gb tá bom?
<[regex]> tem 4gb livre
<[regex]> hehe
<barna> ok! sim 1 gb da!
<[regex]> botei 2
<[regex]> já que tinha 4
<[regex]> hehe
<barna> na verdade acho q ele vai usar uns 700mb só!
<[regex]> não quero perder é meus filmes
<[regex]> imagina baixar 400gb denovo
<barna> sei como é!
<barna> ja volto!
<[regex]> ok
<[regex]> valeu
<xGrind> [regex]; conseguiu?
<[regex]> tá criando a partição ainda
<[regex]> usb é uma merda
<[regex]> hhehehe
<[regex]> usb 2.0 é uma merda*
<[regex]> a luz do hdd tá piscando full aqui
<[regex]> pra abrir os 3gb de espaço que eu mandei criar
<[regex]> 2gb*
<[regex]> ahh se eu perco meus filmes
<avena> que tem de tao importante em filme?
<[regex]> criando
<avena> perrde fazer o quer? sao filme seus..que tu gravou e tal? ou tem na net? e filme de cinema e tal? garanto que com tempo tu nem vai ter mais falta deste filmes
<[regex]> são filmes que não vi ainda
<[regex]> filmes de cinema
<[regex]> 400gb é osso né
<[regex]> 12gb cada filme
<avena> veja filme e pronto.
<[regex]> avena, obrigado ai
<avena> este dias vi uns que juro que queria minhas horas de volta
<[regex]> se eu precisar de suas críticas eu falo
<avena> nao critica cara...esta fazendo remendo por coisa simples
<avena> se de gente tem filmes pra caramba..e nunca viu
<rique> pessoal, uso o Ubuntu 10.04 lts, ele funcionava normalmente, só que de uma hora pra outra o som parou de funcionar, o engraçado é que funciona perfeitamente se eu colocar um caixa de som, verifiquei e o pulseaudio tá rodando, outro detalhe testei o notebook no windows e tá funcionando o som nativo do notebook, n eh problema de hardware
<samuel_mesq> como instalar pelo pen ?  nao ta funcionando aki
<rique> se alguém me ajudar ficarei grato :D
<avena> rique veja se esta ligado saida no pulse...pode esta ligado saida somente pelo fone
<ZNC> qual a diferença do server par o enterprise cloud?
<xGrind> samuel_mesq; ja colocou pra iniciar pelo pendrive?
<avena> e so ir em preferencias de som e saida ai ver qual saida que esta
<samuel_mesq> sim coloquei =/
<samuel_mesq> xGrind: eu usei o Unetbootin
<[regex]> aew
<[regex]> instalar aqui
<samuel_mesq> reinicei coloquei como 1 opcao p pen
<[regex]> vontando eu falo se deu certo
<samuel_mesq> nao quero queimar uma midia =/
<samuel_mesq> qual o formato dos arquivos
<samuel_mesq> eu li que tem que ta formatado em fat32
<avena> puz 0.50 centavos  de cd
<xGrind> samuel_mesq; eu instalei o xubuntu aki pelo pendrive. primeira vez q faço isso q deu certinho
<rique> avena, como verifico isso? olhei no preferencia de sons está tudo ok
<avena> rique foi em saida?
<samuel_mesq> avena nao eh pelo preco
<rique> fui
<avena> rique por favor seja mais correto ao falar tudo ok??? tudo ok? oque ?
<avena> qual saida?
<samuel_mesq> questao de velocidade e portabilidade
<rique> oi avena
<xGrind> eu prefiro cd
<rique> realmente
<rique> estava selecionado a saida errada
<avena> riqyuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<rique> muito obrigado avena
<xGrind> tanto q to com o xubuntu instalado q cabei de passa pro cd \o
<rique> hehehehe
<rique> valeu ms cara
<avena> rique e fica mais esperto de uso
<samuel_mesq>  eu vou queimar o cd aki entao
<rique> agora tipo, foi do nada
<samuel_mesq> =/
<rique> não sei como desconfigurou isso
<samuel_mesq> flw
<xGrind> flws
<rique> valeu
<samuel_mesq> vou instalar o kubuntu agora hehe
<xGrind> KDE =x
<xGrind> prefirxo xfce
<xGrind> prefiro*
<avena> rique ja ouvi muito isso...a estava ouvindo e do nada mudou....e tudo espiritual computador do cara
<rique> kkkkkkkk
<samuel_mesq> xubuntu ... no ja vi ele eh simples
<samuel_mesq> quero estravagante
<xGrind> KDE é estravagante, escandaloso hauha
<avena> aconteceu algo...e ai somente usar logica...a nao esta saindo com...vou ver saida do som e ver qual conector configurado pra sair
<avena> logico
<xGrind> muita frescura. =)
<samuel_mesq> sauhsaush aloka KDE
<samuel_mesq> por isso
<samuel_mesq> complei uma placa mais potente
<samuel_mesq> quero mais frescura
<samuel_mesq> sauhsaus
<samuel_mesq> to sem video esperoq ue nao der eero por caussa disso  =/
<xGrind> f*da do kde q tem muito sub-menu
<samuel_mesq> traquilo
<xGrind> pra entrar em alguma coisa tem q entrar em outras. xfce/gnome vai no q vc quer direto
<samuel_mesq> foda vai se ter que usar windows na VM por causa do trabalho --'
<xGrind> samuel_mesq; esses dias coloquei o xp no virtualbox. nem precisou de driver. mas nao consegui usar webcam no msn. o drive nao rodo. ja tirar o dualboot ;/
<samuel_mesq> eu vou colocar por causa do visual studio =/
<xGrind> nao roda via wine?
<samuel_mesq> nem quero fazer gambiarra
<avena> poxa se vai rodar visual estudo porque nao usa win mesmo direito.
<FernandoBasso> A parte do 'testar sem instalar' está chegando no gdm, e não passa dali. Só tem uma opção pra 'Other' (outro usuário), mas eu não sei o que colocar ali. Alguma ideia?
<samuel_mesq> nem sei se vou rodar o VS
<samuel_mesq> vou tentar sair de programação
<samuel_mesq> minha parte eh so front end mesmo
<jquiterio> Boa Pessoal...
<avena> tecnologia ms melhor no win mesmo
<samuel_mesq> suahsuahs
<jquiterio> tenho um problema meio "parvo" com o meu ubuntu,
<samuel_mesq> "parvo" ?
<jquiterio> removi a barra o meu painel inferior e agora não consigo recolocar!
<avena> aqui na regiao tem o porvinha
<avena> um mosquito
<avena> rm -rf .gconf
<Fixo> nao seria um carrapato?
<Fixo> hehe
<avena> rm -rf .gconfd
<avena> rm -rf /tmp/*
<FernandoBasso> avena: Pra mim isso?
<jquiterio> parvo porque sinceramente não pensei ke seria tão dificil recolocar a barra :)
<avena> e sai e loga novamente
<avena> sim..tu vai ter sua area de trabalho padrao
<jquiterio> ok
<avena> FernandoBasso, ou vai e coloca mais um painel
<avena> que foi retirou
<FernandoBasso> Ah, eu faço isso quando quero 'resetar' o gnome.
<FernandoBasso> Mas não está passando do 'gdm'. Estou rodando do cd.
<avena> jquiterio, era pra ti na real
<avena> FernandoBasso, tem placa de nvidia a parte?
<avena> gdm aparece bonito?
<FernandoBasso> Sim, uma 8400 podrinha.
<FernandoBasso> Aparece bonito.
<samuel_mesq> granvando o kubuntu \o/ eh hj que eu estrago meu pc
<jquiterio> bem... já fiz os passos agora vou sair e logar novamente
<avena> tu coloca em testar sem instalar vai pra gdm?
<avena> nao entra direto?
<FernandoBasso> avena: Exato.
<FernandoBasso> Sem em tocar em nada....
<avena> exato??? nao entra?
<jquiterio> avena, obrigado pela dica
<avena> jquiterio, e poderia coloca o painel novamente
<avena> mas como sei la que fez melhor voltar pra padrao
<FernandoBasso> Eu coloco em 'tentar sem instalar', dou enter, e carrega até chegar no gdm, depois fica esperando eu colocar um user, e não entra automaticamente, como seria o esperado.
<samuel_mesq> vixe
<avena> o esperado era entra direto
<avena> nao ir pra tela de do gdm
<avena> e ubuntu mesmo que baixou? nada de algo personalizado
<FernandoBasso> O do site oficial.
<FernandoBasso> Por torrent.
<avena> da boot novamente a na hora do boot
<avena> coloca
<FernandoBasso> Baixei pelo arch linux + transmission, gravei com o wodim.
<avena> nomodeset
<avena> manja na linha que pode colocar mais valores de boot
<avena> quando esta live cd?
<avena> tira o splash
<avena> e coloca nomodeset
<FernandoBasso> Okay, senão der vou tentar ir direto pro 'instalar'.
<FernandoBasso> avena: Obrigado por enquanto. Te dou um retorno depois.
<jquiterio> avena, não aconteceu nada
<jquiterio> !
<avena> fez jquiterio algo errado
<avena> entao coloca a painel
<avena> so clicar em painel e colocar...ou ir no centro de controle do gnome coloca painel
<Illuminarch> boa noite
<wilmerson> pessoal, o novo padrão do ubuntu não é o unity?
<Illuminarch> wilmerson é sim
<Fixo> unity precisa de aceleração de video habilitada
<wilmerson> é que eu atualizei da versão 10.10 para a mais recente
<jquiterio> vou tentar
<Fixo> atualiza a placa 3D
<Fixo> :)
<Illuminarch> wilmerson e o que houve?
<wilmerson> e quando olhei em monitor
<wilmerson> estava la Gnome
<Fixo> wilmerson: faz o que eu falei
<Fixo> :)
<Illuminarch> voce deve selecionar na tela de login o ambiente
<Illuminarch> dai vai abrir com o unity
<Fixo> é
<vitor-br> o gerenciador de pacotes não está com o menu global.. é só aqui ou o de vocês estão assim também
<vitor-br> ?
<wilmerson> ok
<wilmerson> obrigado a todos pela dica
<wilmerson> irei da uma olhada
<Illuminarch> ok
<Illuminarch> wilmerson checa e depois se puder voltar aqui pra dizer se funcionou :)
<wilmerson> Illuminarch, irei fazer isso
<Illuminarch> blz
<Illuminarch> hehe
<jquiterio> avena, obrigado... já consegui... não pensei ke fosse tão facil assim... :)
<wilmerson> olha eu de volta
<wilmerson> olhei de novo no "monitor do sistema"
<wilmerson> e continua no mesmo Gnome 2.32.1
<Daekdroom> wilmerson, o Ubuntu 11.04 não usa o GNOME 3.
<Daekdroom> E o Unity não substitui o GNOME
<Daekdroom> Ele só é um shell diferente. Ao invés de Gnome-panel + Metacity, você tem Unity.
<Daekdroom> vitor-br, programas que precisam de usar o sudo para rodar não podem usar o appmenu.
<Daekdroom> Qualquer aplicativo se você iniciá-lo com "gksudo" antes do comando você verá o menu normal.
<vitor-br> Daekdroom, relmente testei aqui o nautilus e ficou com o menu normal..
<wilmerson> estou de volta
<wilmerson> meu pc travou
<juizmill> boa noite galera
<wilmerson> Daekdroom, sera porque eu atualizei via LiveCD?
<juizmill> alguem sabe algum comando no ubuntu 11 para mostras os efeitos da nova versao
<Daekdroom> wilmerson, não. É para aparecer exatamente como está aparecendo aí.
<Daekdroom> O ubuntu 11.04 ainda usa o GNOME 2.32.1
<Daekdroom> E o Unity não é um substituto do GNOME
<wilmerson> hum
<juizmill> ok mas estou migrando agora e nao sei nada de ubuntu ^^
<wilmerson> então está tudo certo
<wilmerson> é que pensei que no monitor iria estar com o UNITY no lugar do Gnome
<Costa> Alguém pode me dar uma mão com uma rede NFS?
<juizmill> tipo alguns comandos de teclado para da os efeitos de muda de tela e tazz
<juizmill> tipo ctrl + alt tipo isso
<juizmill> alguem sabe
<Costa> Alguém aqui usa rede NFS?
<Andre_Gondim> juizmill, http://wp.me/p1rsqk-Md
<juizmill> Andre_Gondim vou da uma olhada
<Costa> Alguém pode me dar um ajuda?
<yermandu> noite
<avena> Costa, fala ai qual problema? que ja fez? que ja pesquisou? ai pode ser que alguem pode ter ajudar
<Costa> Obrigado avena...
<Costa> O problema: cabei de montar uma rede NFS seguindo tutos, mas para transferir arquivos do Cliente para o servidor tá lento d+
<Costa> praticamente não funciona
<Costa> e gostaria de saber se isso é normal ou um erro a ser corrigido
<avena> Costa, eu nao assim nao gosto de info tipo lendo d+ tipo um arquivo de 2megas demora quanto tempo? mediu isso?
<avena> a parte de cabos tudo ok?
<avena> se transferir 2mb via ssh vai bem mais rapido que nfs?
<avena> se nao tem comparacao fica dificil entender lendo d+? isso nao tem metrica
<Costa> Creio que com os cabos esteja tudo ok, pois do servidor pro cliente rola tudo normalmente
<Costa> um arquivo de 2mg não consigo transferir
<avena> rola tudo normalmente como te disse nao info util
<avena> se transferir via ssh como vai?
<avena> qual desempenho via ssh?
<Costa> não uso ssh, creio eu... mas vou melhorar a descrição então
<avena> tenta com ssh localmente
<avena> bom usar ssh ou comecar a usar
<Costa> pra tranferir um arquivo de 1mg, por exemplo, a janela de transferência simplesmente não sai do 0
<Costa> e isso acaba por praticamente travar todo o sistema
<avena> scp arquivo2megas usuario-do-outro-micro@ip-do-outro-micro:/home/usuario-do-outro-micro
<avena> Costa, ola a info..a janela de transferencia nao sai do 0...ok mas e logs?
<avena> que dizem?
<wilmerson> Eu estou achando esse novo ubuntu mais pesado que o anterior
<avena> tu esta preso a modo grafico.....fica relatando telas nao ajuda nada cara
<avena> assim os dois micros entre si pinga ne?
<avena> tu cre que rede tudo ok ne?
<avena> transfere algo via ssh e veja tempo
<Costa> não verifiquei logs... sou iniciante, não lido tão bem com tudo no sistema
<Costa> crei o que sim, pois como te falei, a transferência de arquivos do servidor pro cliente acontece sem problemas
<Costa> velocidade normal
<avena> velocidade normal = ????
<Costa> velocidade normal = velocidade com que costumo transferir arquivos dentro do sistema
<yermandu> Costa avena gostaria que vcs fizessem um teste para eu
<babi> por favor
<babi> alguem me ajuda
<babi> boa noite, preciso de ajuda, alguem?
<avena> Costa, a ok que gente aqui tem saber qual e esta velocidade
<avena> tenho bola de cristal e vejo que transfere a 500kbs na rede local
<avena> legal
<Costa> não tenho como mensurar precisamente a velocidade, sei apenas que é uma velocidade com que as transferências
<Costa> costumam ocorrer na minha máquina
<Costa> a menos que precises fazer cálculos, creio que esta informação não seja tão inútil
<yermandu> vocês usam ubuntu em portugues correto?
<babi> boa noite, eu estou conectada pelo pen drive, é um linux mint, que funciona como o ubuntu. a tarde ele estava fazendo uns sons na maquina, agora de pouco ele apagou tudo. eu fui reiniciar ele disse que a temperatura tava em 95 graus, em seguida
<Costa> não vejo o motivo da ironia
<babi> eu conectei o pen drive para reinstalar ele
<babi> só que ele nao cosegue particionar porque nao ha diretorio raiz
<babi> alguem pode me ajudar?
 * yermandu brb
<avena> Costa, te pergunto uma info e tu nao consegue fornecer. qual velocidade que transfere via ssh ai na rede? e que logs do nfs ou de rede informa. como foi configurado seu nfs-server e seu nfs-client?
<avena> e gente aqui tem saber qual sua velocidade normal de transferencia
<avena> seja mais preciso na info... a trafega a 500kbs e minha rede e 100megabits
<Costa> Cara, já te falei que estou iniciando, não uso ssh, não sei como obter minha velocidade de transferência na rede local
<yermandu> avena Costa o que desejo saber é o seguinte, no terminal vc digita ls -l
<yermandu> o texto aparece misto em ingles + portugues
<yermandu> ou somente portugues
<avena> entao nao mexe com rede...ou le e aprende.
<Kyoshi> Alguem ai ja testou gnome3 ?
<babi> alguem pode me ajudar?
<avena> yermandu, se tu tiver algo em ingles e pt vai mostrar o misto das duas
<avena> ls e pra lista
<Costa> se não quer ajudar não responde
<avena> babi so coisa....tu tem instalado algo no micro? ou tu usa o mint via usa?
<avena> Costa, se quer ajuda fornece informacao util
<Kyoshi> Alguem ai ja testou gnome3 ?
<avena> velocidadde normal nao informa nada a ninguem
<Illuminarch> kyoshi ja sim
<Costa> garanto que um pouco de inteligência seria suficiente para saber que não careces de dados numéricos
<Kyoshi> E bom ?
<yermandu> e vc tem portugues e ingles ai avena ?
<Illuminarch> sim hehehe bem mais bonito e menos consumo de memoria
<Illuminarch> diz um post no meu blog
<Illuminarch> vou te passar um link
<Illuminarch> ta tem alguns prints
<babi> avena, eu tinha, só que ele iniciou o particionamento e chegou a apagar tudo. agora eu to com ele sem nada. só falando pelo live cd que ta no pen drive. eu tinha o mint mesmo instalado. só que ele nao acha o diretorio raiz por causa do erro
<avena> Costa, a blz ainda ofende blz
<babi> que nao dava pra ser corrigido
<thiago_> xGrind, aew
<avena> Costa, certo voce...errado esta cristo na cruz
<babi> ele mandou eu criar o diretorio raiz
<[regex]> Err http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/universe xulrunner-2.0-mozjs amd64 2.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<[regex]>   404  Not Found
<[regex]> Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xulrunner-2.0/xulrunner-2.0-mozjs_2.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found
<[regex]> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<babi> so que eu nao sei
<avena> yermandu, ls -l so vai listar seus arquivos e diretoris nada mais
<[regex]> como eu arrumo isso ai
<Costa> a menos que var confeccionar gráficos ou fazer cálculos... bastava-lhe um pouco de educação e boa vontade
<Costa> mas ok, sei que não deu pra encontrar isso...
<yermandu> avena: ops falha minha ls --help
<[regex]> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/amd64/xulrunner-2.0-mozjs/download
<avena> Costa, ou entender que pessoa em algum lugar no mundo esta configurando..mas se nao fornece info ai nao tem como saber
<[regex]> como baixo dai
<[regex]> tem que adicionar o ppa?
<avena> [regex], e repositorio oficial o packages...se tu tiver ele no seu sources.list so apt-get install ia funcionar
<avena> ppa teria na url ppa
<[regex]> mas não tá instalando
<[regex]> do tando dist-upgrade
<[regex]> e apareceu esse erro ali em cima
<[regex]> não tá achando o arquivo
<Costa> a informação de que eu precisava não necessitava de toda esta precisão... mas já vi que não vais alcançar isso
<Costa> ok
<[regex]> eu tava tentando instalar o gnome3
<avena> babi, vamos por parte
<avena> tu tinha mint instalado
<avena> e formato como? quando estava rodando o live-cd do ubuntu via usb?
<babi> avena, ok
<avena> mint estava tudo ok rodando ne? com / e /home e tal?
<avena> babi, ??
<babi> antes de dar o problema? estava rodando, mas a maquina fazia como que um estalo, como se o disco tivesse enroscado. mas era tipo 1 segundo só. mas eu tava usando ele ormalmente. ai ele ficou com o desktop preto.
<babi> e deu uma mensagem de erro na tela com uns sinais diferentes das letras
<babi> e ai ele travou e eu desliguei ele na mao
<babi> eu fui colocar o pen drive pra reinstalar
<babi> ele abriu o mint, eu to pelo live cd (via pen drive) meu notebook nao tem entrada de cd, ta queimada
<babi> só que quando eu fui instalar ele de novo, eu pedi pra ele colocar uma partiçao do lado da outra, pra tentar salvar os dados
<avena> so uma coisa entendi que tinha instalado tudo ok e deu problema...o que tinha instalado era mint?
<babi> antes era mint
<babi> agora é tambem
<avena> ok
<babi> só que ele nao consegue instalar na maquina, nem formatando tudo
<babi> ele perdeu o diretorio raiz
<babi> e ele manda eu selecionar e criar esse diretorio raiz antes de prosseguir no particionamento
<[regex]> consegui
<babi> entendeu?
<avena> e que falou que abriu o mint
<babi> eu estou pelo mint
#ubuntu-br 2011-05-01
<babi> mas pelo live cd que ta via pen drive
<babi> eu estou na mesma maquina
<avena> si
<avena> entao quando vai em formatar nao tem como fazer manualmente?
<babi> só que eu quero que ele instale o mint na maquina, ele nao instala porque perdeu o diretorio raiz
<babi> perai
<babi> 1 momento
<babi> mas se eu formatar, eu consigo falar com vc aqui de novo?
<avena> e so tu ficar via live-cd
<babi> qual o comando pra eu formatar isso via terminal
<avena> este mint nao fica livecd enquanto vai instalado?
<babi> ele cria o diretorio raiz??
<avena> cfdisk
<babi> ele fica via live cd
<PingaR0x> tem como eu por meu google reader no lifearea?
<avena> PingaR0x, exporta seus feeds
<avena> tem que ser em formato la
<PingaR0x> hum
<avena> veja qual formato o lefearea importa
<PingaR0x> ok
<phzinho> boa noite pessoal
<avena> PingaR0x, opml
<avena> e formato
<ricardojorge> PingaR0x, veja http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Liferea
<phzinho> estou com uma dificuldade no ubuntu, eu atualizei minha versão 10.10 para 11.04 e agora o grub está emitindo um erro "grub_env_export"
<phzinho> não sei explorar muito bem o terminal e seus comandos, se alguém puder me auxiliar quanto a isso... estou acessando o ubuntu neste momento pelo live cd da versao 10.10
<avena> phzinho, aproveita que esta live-cd e pesquisa... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#METHOD%203%20-%20CHROOT
<avena> eu estou com problema do grub2 com linha de boot de centos com Xen
<furion> salve galera
<furion> como ativo o efeito de videos avancados no novo ubuntu
<phzinho> avena: tentei de outra forma agora... vamos ver se funciona
<phzinho> ja volto, reboot
<PeDor> boa noite
<PeDor> alguém já instalou o natty narwhal?
<cr4ck> como eu faço pra abrir o kde em failsafe mode ?
<rafael_fsa> 	
<rafael_fsa> PeDor, Eu estou com dúvida se instalo ou não, pois uso o Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<PeDor> rafael_fsa, pois é... pela primeira vez não instalei uma nova versão no mesmo dia, rs
<PeDor> queria saber comentários para ver o que estão achando
<rafael_fsa> PeDor, Eu estou usando a versão mais recente do Inkscape, VLC, Wine, Firefox, não tenho muito motivo para trocar de versão do Ubuntu
<PeDor> pois é... tenho algumas coisas que estão atualizadas tb... mas eu achei interessante foi o unity
<rafael_fsa> Qual é a versão do Ubuntu que você está usando agora?
<cr4ck> como eu faço pra abrir o kde em failsafe mode ?
<rafael_fsa> cr4ck, eu não sei, mas qual é o objetivo?
<ZNC> failsafer mode = tty :D = melhor do planeta
<gobbi> boa noite fiz uma atualizacao e alterou tudo as configs de linguagem
<gobbi> bash: warning: setlocale: LC_CTYPE: cannot change locale (pt_BR)
<cr4ck> ZNC como ?
<rafael_fsa> Terminal
<ZNC> cr4ck: basta ler novamente
<ZNC> tty = ctrl+alt+f1
<gobbi> além de ficar tudo em ingles e algumas telcas não funcionam...
<rafael_fsa> gobbi você trocou de versão do sistema ou só vez um atualização simples?
<cr4ck> ZNC so apertar isso ?
<cr4ck> aqui nao deu
<gobbi> rafael_fsa, fiz apenas uma atualizacao
<gobbi> e daí trocou tudo...
<cr4ck> preciso
<cr4ck> dar um
<cr4ck> disable the composite crap
<gobbi> rafael_fsa, fui no suporte de idioma e pede pra instalar coloco para instalar e ocorre um erro Could not apply changes!
<gobbi> Fix broken packages first.
<rafael_fsa> gobbi você tem algum repositório além do oficial?
<gobbi> bah nao lembro
<gobbi> se coloquei algum repositorio extra...
<gobbi> mas acredito que nao
<rafael_fsa> digite no terminal: sudo apt-get install -f
<gobbi> em alguns fórum dizia pra editar/instalar os locales
<gobbi> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<gobbi> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<gobbi> dá este erro aí e volta pra linha do terminal
<rafael_fsa> gobbi, reinicie o computador e tente novamente
<gobbi> ok já volto
<omelete> aquele programa de instalação aberto
<PeDor> rafael_fsa, o maverick
<rafael_fsa> PeDor, o suporte do Ubuntu 10.10 acaba em 6 meses, vale apena trocar de versão, pois você pode usar o Unity ou o Gnome clássico
<gobbi> rafael_fsa, The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<gobbi>   libqt4-test libqt4-core libfwbuilder
<gobbi> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<gobbi> quando incia o ubuntu ele pede pra trocar os diretórios padroes, video, musica....
<PeDor> rafael_fsa, não é até abril de 2012 não?
<rafael_fsa> gobbi, na hora do Login você pode escolher o Português do Brasil ou não?
<gobbi> entra direto
<gobbi> mas posso alterar lá na tela pra pedir login/senha
<rafael_fsa> PeDor, servidor = 3 anos e desktop = 18 meses
<gobbi> daí acredito que vai pedir para selecionar em qual linguagem/sessão quero usar
<PeDor> no site do ubuntu fala em 2012
<rafael_fsa> gobbi, talvês alterar a lingua no login resolva
<gobbi> ok vou tentar já volto
<rafael_fsa> PeDor, desculpe, errei nas contas :)
<PeDor> hehe
<PeDor> blz
<rafael_fsa> Mas recomento testar o LiveCD do Ubuntu 11.04
<PeDor> vou instalar no virtualbox
<PeDor> funciona melhor o 3d
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, !ping
<ZNC> peregrinator_six: morreueueueue!
<botinha> amigos queria criar uma pagina html simples aqui no meu servidor, algum amigo tem um modelo?
<rafael_fsa> botinha: <html><head><title></title></head><body></body></html>
<rafael_fsa> :)
<botinha> rafael_fsa, joiah mas eujah gostaria que tivesse alguma coisa montada
<rafael_fsa> botinha: Use o Wordpress
<botinha> rafael_fsa, pra depois eu ir adaptando
<babi> por favor, alguem me ajuda
<gobbi> rafael_fsa, muito obrigado de fato, havia duas linguagem portugues brasil
<gobbi> selecionei a outra e voltou tudo aparentemente a sua normalidade
<babi> eu estava tendo suporte com o avena, ele pediu pra que eu desse alguns comandos no boot do pen drive do linux mint, pra que eu conseguisse montar minha hd de 80 giga
<babi> nao conseguia montar
<gobbi> rafael_fsa, aproveitando a oportunidade já instalou a nova versão do ubuntu??
<babi> s'o que agora eu estou apenas com uma hd de 600 mega
<babi> alguem me ajuda
<rafael_fsa> gobbi, ainda não. Tenho uns 300 GB livres aqui, quem sabe...
<rafael_fsa> babi: Instala o Debian nesse HD de 600MB
<babi> meu hd tem 80 giga
<babi> só que ele só tem 600 mega
<babi> sumiu a hd
<gobbi> rafael_fsa, blz obrigado
<babi> e eu só tenho um pen drive aqui to entrando pelo boot
<babi> do pen drive
<babi> eu perdi todos os meus dados
<babi> eu nao tenho nem entrada de cd pra usar. só 1 pen drive que ta com um live cd do linux mint
<babi> e esse live cd nao particiona porque ele nao ta encontrando o diretorio raiz
<babi> ai o avena pediu pra eu entrar com o comando pci=nomsi all-generic-ide--
<babi> só que agora, ele nao identifica minha hd (que antes aparecia como midia e nao montava)
<babi> entendeu?
<babi> eu nao consigo intalar nada aqui porque eu nao to com um diretorio raiz. eu preciso fazer ele
<babi> e eu nao sei
<babi> e eu perdi minha HD
<babi> que porcaria
<rafael_fsa>  babi: Eu nunca usei o Mint
<babi> e o avena saiu do chat
<babi> é que nem o ubuntu
<babi> só muda a cara
<rafael_fsa> O HD está com defeito?
<omelete> ñ tem gparted no mint?
<babi> nao estava, ate a tarde
<babi> tem sim
<babi> ele mostra meu pen drive fat32 /cdrom e outra memoria sem alocaćao de 8 mega
<babi> e minha hd nao mostra
<babi> acho que o avena nao tava sabendo o que tava fazendo
<babi> porque ainda assim dava pra ver minha midia desmontada, agora nem da mais
<omelete> cria a raiz com o gparted
<babi> como eu faco isso
<juizmill> galera da uma ajuda aqui
<juizmill> eu uso o ubuntu 11 e ativei o compiz e danifico tudo aqui
<juizmill> alguem pode ajuda
<rafael_fsa> juizmill: Danifico?
<ZNC> http://goo.gl/23NFo
<juizmill> rafael_fsa sim
<juizmill> deu pau aqui
<juizmill> e tive que abrir no modo classico
<juizmill> galera ajuda ai
<omelete> qual vga é ai?
<juizmill> eu uso o ubunto 11 e deu pau quando eu ativei o compiz
<juizmill> como recupero
<juizmill> o sistema
<rogerio> boa noite alguém pode me indicar onde encontro papeis de parede animado para ubuntu
<juizmill> como recuperar o sistema ubuntu 11.04
<Andre_Gondim> juizmill, tenta compiz --reset algo assim
<omelete> alguém ai sabe usar bem o virtualbox?
<juizmill> eu  removi ele
<juizmill> já
<juizmill> mas o menu do ubuntu 11 nao voltou ao normal
<Andre_Gondim> hmm, então ñao sei =/
<alanteixeira> boa noite!
<o67pc_> Ai galera
<o67pc_> vocês podiam me indicar um canal brasileiro de segurança da informação
<o67pc_> ?
<Bhior> o67pc_, existem muitos
<o67pc_> diga o principal...
<o67pc_> ou
<o67pc_> oque você mais gosta
<Bhior> #remote-execution, #dclabs, #exploits-br
<Bhior> :/
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, boa. :)
<the67pc> voltei
<the67pc> pode falar ai mano
<Bhior> #remote-execution, #dclabs, #exploits-br
<the67pc> vlw
<virtu> e ae
<bemlindo> boa noite ubunteros
<peregrinator_six> Boa.
<alanteixeira> boa
<L88os1> alguem poderia tirar uma tuvida?
<L88os1> duvida?
<Kazenin_mafia> L88os1, pergunte
<L88os1> como faço para criar um pacote .deb d um determinado programa, para que não precise de internet para instalalo.
<Kazenin_mafia> L88os1, a idéia básica é... vc baixar os pacotes em uma máquina e usar um programa chamado aptoncd para criar um disco de cache para poder instalar em outra máquina sem que seja necessário acesso a internet
<Kazenin_mafia> L88os1, porém se mesmo assim vc quiser criar pacotes deb eu uso isso aqui http://www.hardware.com.br/livros/ferramentas-linux/criando-seus-proprios-pacotes-deb.html que inclusive está num livro que eu tenho
<L88os1> mais esse programa APTonCD precisa de internet para cer instalado né? ou existe uma versão off-line?
<Kazenin_mafia> L88os1, quando vc faz o cache de pacotes ele já vai junto
<Kazenin_mafia> só que no caso pra instalar ele é melhor vc copiar os pacotes "no braço" mesmo e colar na outra máquina que não tem internet
<Kazenin_mafia> aí basta um # apt-get update ; apt-get install aptoncd
<Kazenin_mafia> os pacotes ficam dentro do diretório (pasta é pra escovar os dentes) /var/cache/apt/archives
<Kazenin_mafia> vc pode copiar os arquivos pra um pendrive ou hd externo
<L88os1> legal ai vou no outro computador
<L88os1> e faço oq?
<Kazenin_mafia> e cola os arquivos no /var/cache/apt/archives da outra máquina
<Kazenin_mafia> que ela ficará com um cache off-line
<Kazenin_mafia> aí vc instala os programas sem precisar de internet
<L88os1> colo na mesma pasta e faço oque para ele instalar?
<Kazenin_mafia> $ sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install nome-do-programa
<L88os1> ahhh vou tentar qualquer dia desses..muito obrigado
<L88os1> isso foi muito util
<Kazenin_mafia> =D
<L88os1> agora em relação segurança?
<Kazenin_mafia> sim
<Kazenin_mafia> o que vc precisa saber
<L88os1> quando tiver alguma vulnerabilidade no ubuntu eu corrijo no gerenciador de atualizações?
<Kazenin_mafia> L88os1, mantendo o sistema sempre atualizado vc pode ficar tranquilo quanto a vulnerabilidades
<Kazenin_mafia> as correções servem pra isso mesmo
<L88os1> tudo bem, mais dizem qua a unica coisa que me devo preocupar é firewall do ubuntu
<L88os1> onde vejo isso
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa noite
<Kazenin_mafia> L88os1, por padrão o firewall é desabilitado pq não nenhum serviço que possa trazer risco a sua máquina
<L88os1> porque no texto aparece um monte de ? não estou entendendo direito
<Kazenin_mafia> que texto ?
<Kazenin_mafia> aqui no canal ?
<L88os1> quando você digita aparece algumas letras com ?
<L88os1> ???
<Kazenin_mafia> é por causa da codificacao de caracteres que vc ta usando
<Kazenin_mafia> muda pra iso8859-1
<Kazenin_mafia> que cliente de irc vc ta usando?
<L88os1> onde faço isso?
<Kazenin_mafia> que cliente de irc vc ta usando?
<Kazenin_mafia> que cliente de irc vc ta usando?
<L88os1> estou usando o programa pidgin, não sei se foi isso que você perguntou
<Kazenin_mafia> isso mesmo
<Kazenin_mafia> fica nas configuracoes da conta q vc criou pra acessar o irc
<Sorion_Buddha> <Kazenin_mafia> garantia extra firestarter+Tor
<Kazenin_mafia> Sorion_Buddha, eh mesmo!
<Kazenin_mafia> Sorion_Buddha, problema que eu nunca usei firewall grafico e ate me enrolo pra explicar
<Sorion_Buddha> assim o abelhudos ficam longe de vez
<L88os1> lá en codificações digitei o iso8859-1
<L88os1> é assim?
<Kazenin_mafia> isso
<L88os1> espero que resolva
<Kazenin_mafia> tem que sair e voltar pra ficar okay
<Sorion_Buddha> <Kazenin_mafia> no firestarter eu apenas abro as portas dos serviços p2p e torrent
<L88os1> isso é mais um problema como faço pra fechar o pidgin de vez?
<Kazenin_mafia> vc vai em contas e desmarca e marca de novo o IRC
<Sorion_Buddha> o resto é boca de bode
<Kazenin_mafia> Sorion_Buddha, huuumm
<Kazenin_mafia> Sorion_Buddha, isso pra forward né?
<Sorion_Buddha> traduzindo!!!
<L88os1> voltando a segurança continua falando
<Kazenin_mafia> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<L88os1> ??
<Sorion_Buddha> <Kazenin_mafia> 55 tentativas sérias marca o firestarter com zero de sucesso para os abelhudos
<L88os> como configuro o firewall
<L88os> ??
<Sorion_Buddha> <L88os> é só procurar um tutorial e mandar ver é simples de configurar
<L88os> a unica coisa que me faz pensar duas vezes no ubuntu é achar um programa que tenha compatibilidade com minhaplaca de captura
<L88os> conhece algum programa?
<Kazenin_mafia> L88os, vc quer só assistir tv ou capturar tb ?
<L88os> de preferencia assistir
<L88os> mais se der pra capturar é melhor
<L88os> conhece algum?
<Cranick> rapaz ubuntu 11.04 show de bola, mas ferrei com minha inicialização, to caçando solução alguém sabe?
<Francisco_Favaro> Cranick, o que houve ?
<Cranick> Francisco_Favaro veio para falar a grande verdade eu nem sei, a parada não inicia
<L88os> só pramim gravar aqui, onde fica os arquivos já baixados que você me falou aquela hora?
<Francisco_Favaro> Complicado certas situações, executam uma "Gama" de comandos no Terminal, sem nem saber o que fazem.
<juizmill> boa noite
<juizmill> alguem ai pode me ajuda
<juizmill> eu instalei o compiz no ubuntu 11 e deu pau no sistema
<juizmill> o menu lateral sumiu e o do topo tambem
<juizmill> alguem pode ajuda
<MarconM> juiz
<MarconM> juizmill:
<MarconM> coloca assim
<MarconM> abre o terminal
<juizmill> humm pode fala
<MarconM> e digita " unity --replace "
<MarconM> sem aspas
<juizmill>  ok vou testa
<juizmill> coloquei isso e nao deu certo
<juizmill>  sudo unity --replace
<juizmill> marconM nao deu cherto
<MarconM> vixi
<MarconM> juizmill: estranho
<juizmill> olha aqui oque mostro
<juizmill> juizmill@juizmill-A15G:~$ sudo unity --replace
<juizmill> [sudo] password for juizmill:
<juizmill> sudo: unity: command not found
<juizmill> juizmill@juizmill-A15G:~$
<juizmill>  MarconM e agora
<MarconM> juizmill: Uai
<MarconM> cara se ta usando qual ubuntu
<juizmill> 11.04
<BrUk> alguem pode me da uma ajuda pra instala e configura o meu mysql ?
<BrUk> ??
<juizmill> Bruk aqui da uma olhada nisso
<juizmill> BrUk
<juizmill> http://celsocrivelaro.wordpress.com/2007/11/08/instalando-apache-php-mysql-no-ubuntu-linux/
<BrUk> tipo
<BrUk> da isso
<BrUk> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<BrUk> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<BrUk> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<BrUk> quando vo coloca senha
<juizmill> vc instalo o mysql
<juizmill> ??
<BrUk> usando myslqadmin -u root password minhs-senha
<MarconM> giano_: Зарегистрируйте
<BrUk> acho que sim
<BrUk> instalei o phpmyadmin
<BrUk> e o mysql
<juizmill> da uma olhada no site que mandei ele mostra como istalar e configurar
<BrUk> o apache ja ta rodando
<MarconM> juizmill: deveria dar certo
<MarconM> ele daria certo com isso
<juizmill> entao vc viu o erro
<MarconM> tem que resetar
<juizmill> aqui eu estou rodando no modo classico pq nao tem como entra pelo modo normaç
<juizmill> normal
<BrUk> root@bruk-laptop:~# sudo apt-get install php5
<BrUk> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<BrUk> Construindo árvore de dependências
<BrUk> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<BrUk> php5 já é a versão mais nova.
<BrUk> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 273 não atualizados.
<BrUk> root@bruk-laptop:~#
<MarconM> juizmill: ja entendi
<MarconM> juizmill: o unity roda sobre 3D
<MarconM> se voce nao tiver placa de video
<MarconM> ou nao tiver instalada ou por algum motivo nao funcionar direito
<MarconM> ele nao roda o unity
<MarconM> ele vai abrir no gnome classico
<MarconM> entendeu
<juizmill> aqui eu tenho uma placa de video nvidia 9600 de 1gb
<juizmill> o problema ocorreu depois que eu ativei o compiz
<juizmill> ai deu pau em tudo
<juizmill> eu fui e desistalei o compiz depois e nao volto
<juizmill> a tela normal
<juizmill> vc sabe um comando de teclado para abrir o terminal
<Francisco_Favaro> Ctrl+Alt+T
<juizmill> ok
<juizmill> vo testa pera ai
<juizmill> jaja volto
<juizmill> MarconM voltei nao deu certo nao
<juizmill> nem abriu o terminal
<Francisco_Favaro> Galera, aos que ficam boa noite...
<MarconM> juizmill:
<MarconM> juizmill: cara .... se voce tiver backup
<MarconM> formata e instale de novo
<MarconM> mas foi como eu te disse
<MarconM> se voce nao tem placa de video
<MarconM> nao vai rodar o unity
<MarconM> =/
<juizmill> to vendo aqui parece que desistalo a placa de video
<MarconM> voce vai poder usar o unity 2D
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> vai la em Hardware
<juizmill> sim estou lá ja e ta instalando aqui
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> entao provavelmente
<MarconM> vai rolar depois
<MarconM> xD
<MarconM> dae voce reboota
<MarconM> e vai entrar no ubuntu com unity funfando
<MarconM> xD
<juizmill> vo reiniciar aqui
<juizmill> MarconM nao deu certo
<juizmill> acho que vou formata o pc mesmo
<juizmill> mas estou com outro problema aqui
<juizmill> nao to dando conta de fotmata o meu pen drive para coloca os meus arquivos
<juizmill> sabe como posso formatalo
<MarconM> formatar
<MarconM> voce diz pelo terminal
<MarconM> ?
<MarconM> juizmill:
<MarconM> juizmill: é notebook ou desktop
<MarconM> que placa de video voce tem
<juizmill> desktop
<juizmill> eu tenho uma placa de vide Nvidia Gforce 9600
<juizmill> de 1gb
<MarconM> juizmill: tem que funfar
<MarconM> nvidia tempara linux
<MarconM> e tem no repositorio
<MarconM> as vezs o que tem no repositorio nao ta funfando bem
<MarconM> voce pode baixar do site
<MarconM> msm
<juizmill> sim  ela ta instalada aqui perfeitamente
<juizmill> olha vo esplica
<juizmill> tava funcionando tudo sertinho
<juizmill> ai eu fui instalar o compiz e deu este pau
<juizmill> ai eu removi o compiz mas nao volto ao normal
<maraja> ola, se eu estava usando o natty beta, como faco para atualizar para a versao final? no update manager nada digno de nota
<MarconM> alguem sabe como q faz
<MarconM> para fazer atalho no unity de um programa
<MarconM> no gnome antes era botao direito e criar atalho
<MarconM> agora no unity nao sei
<chronos> alguém ai tentou bootar o 11.04 num notebook com uma nvidia gts 360m?
<chronos> aqui ficou completamente zoado a parte gráfica
<chronos> completamente ***
<rafael_fsa> Bom dia
<rafael_fsa> Estou com um problema com o PHP, ele não está mostrando as mensagens de erro. Como faço para ele mostrar essas mensagens?
<mibis> bom dia meus amigos alguem hoje que gosta de blender?
<mibis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9t-7pYF-Oo
<mibis> ai galera minha primeira animação de 10 segundos
<bemlindo> parabens mibis ficou legal
<th_dsmg> Bom dia a todos.
<th_dsmg> Alguém que faça uso do Ubuntu 11.04 poderia me relatar os aspectos positivos e negativos?
<th_dsmg> Alguém?
<th_dsmg> ¬¬
<igorklem> !ping
<marcelomauro> bom dia galera
<pao> como faser desaparecer o unity interface no natty narwhal
<pao> ???
<marcelomauro> pao , na inicialização, quando for fazer login, embaixo, escolha ubuntu classic
<pao> e possilvel passar todas as ferramentas do backtrack para o ubuntu?
<marcelomauro> se está entrando direto, ou seja, se setou para login automatico, vá nas opções de seção e ajuste este modo (ubuntu classic) como padrão
<marcelomauro> Pessoal, meu laptop, usando ubuntu, reconhece minha rede wireless numa boa, porém desejo fazer um dual boot com o Debian , mas neste ela não reconhece
<marcelomauro> qual o canal que a comunidade debian se reune?
<amarelinho_EMO> cheguei galera
<amarelinho_EMO> pra sorte de todos
<pao> alguen usa o backtrack como vbox no ubuntu??
<amarelinho_EMO> pao: porque?
<pao> amarelinho:porque quero deixar de usar o backtrack como os de raiz
<pao> e simplesmente usa-lo no vbox
<SuBmUnDo> vou voltar ao 10.10
<amarelinho_EMO> eu tenho ele no mvware
<licensed> SuBmUnDo, deu problema ai foi?
<SuBmUnDo> nao gostei do unity o compiz deu problema
<licensed> SuBmUnDo, oras so mudar o gerenciador
<licensed> SuBmUnDo, tambem acho que nao vou gostar do unity.. vou ficar usando gnome mesmo
<SuBmUnDo> e no geral achei que o computer ficou ate mais lento
<ZNC> Bom dia, boa sorte iniciantes aproveite ubuntu é free
<web_knows> hi, btw
<rogerio> Alguem conseguiu abilitar o efeito de neve do compiz?
<work> alguem sabe como desactivar o toque no ecran touchscreen no ubuntu 11.04
<work> ?
<work> nao existe ninguem que ajude aqui, tem de ir-se para o ubuntu ingles
<marcelomauro> work, não uso essa função... meu laptop não a tem
<marcelomauro> não sei como fazer
<work> na versao anterior desinstalava-se o wacom no synaptic, mas agora no 11.04 substituiram por outro e nao sei qual é
<Perfec7> onde consigo versão 32-bit? estou com problemas na instalação das novas versões ubuntu. =/
<Perfec7> ????
<Perfec7> alguem pode ajudar
<Perfec7> ?
<SuBmUnDo> Perfec7 !baixar
<Perfec7> !baixar
<Perfec7> obrigado!
<Celsinho> bom dia!
<Celsinho> licensed, top top ?
<licensed> Celsinho, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<licensed> Celsinho, coeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh
<Celsinho> e voce mesmo ?:D
<Celsinho> rs
<furion> salve galera
<furion> alguem aqui ja esata usando o 11.04
<Celsinho> furion, eu
<Celsinho> :)
<furion> <Celsinho> ei chefe ja conseguiu ativa os efeitos visuais
<furion> tipo janelas gelatinosas
<Celsinho> falar a verdade, nem vi esta parte ainda,
<furion> no meu nao consigo não
<Celsinho> Perfec7,
<Celsinho> =)~
<furion> que pena
<furion> alguem aqui trabalha com p netBeans
<Dedego> !past
<Dedego> !paste
<Jardel> Aguem pode me ajudar?Quando clico para abri algumas pasta abre direto no reprodutor de musica.
<Jardel> Aguem pode me ajudar?Quando clico para abri algumas pasta abre direto no reprodutor de musica.
<L88os> alguem pode me ajuda?
<Jardel> L88os: Depende o que for te ajudo se eu souber.
<L88os> sabe algum programa pra mim assistir tv
<L88os> tenho uma placa de capturamais não achoprograma nenhum
<ZNC> no linux nossas configurações ficam gravas em subpastas na nossa home normalmente com um . na frente e estao ocultas exemplo .kde4, se um aplicativo esta anormal, nao precisa nem perguntar para as pessoas renomeia o arquivo de configuração, e tenha o padrao novamente
<Daniel> boa tarde pessoal, sou novo nesse mundo linux .. to tentando isntalar um programa .tar e nao consigo. Alguem pode me ajudar?
<ZNC> Daniel: descompacte
<ZNC> e abra o arquivo Readme
<ZNC> pois dentro dele tem instrução para instalação
<Daniel> ok, vlw ..
<ZNC> normalmente é usado "/configure" "make" e "make install", mas cheque o readme para nao fazer algo errado
<Jardel> L88os: http://busca.superdownloads.com.br/busca/tv.s2.html
<Daniel> ZNC: no readme nao tem informaç]oes de isntalação, o arquivo está em tar e dentro dele, varias pastas em .gz. Extraí todas e tentei instalar desta forma que vc falou, sem exito :(
<ZNC> Daniel: tem arquivos tipo INSTALL TODO?
<Daniel> tem ..
<ZNC> abre eles
<ZNC> pois dependendo se encontra dentro tambem
<Daniel> ZNC: quando executo nao acontece nada..
<ZNC> mostre-me o arquivo q quer instalar
<Daniel> ZNC: como faço isso? mando pra vc;?
<ZNC> manda o link de onde baixou
<Daniel> ok .. 1 min
<alanteixeira> boa tarde pessoal!
<Jardel> L88os: Pode instalar no chrome https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/lambangeielkjcnmioccboaphdfcffib?hl=pt-br
<L88os> talvez você não tenha entendido
<L88os> talvez você não tenha entendido
<ZNC> <L88os> tenho uma placa de capturamais não achoprograma nenhum
<L88os> não quero um programa para assistir tv on-line
<ZNC> nossa semana passada eu vi um aplicativo
<ZNC> mas nao lembro
<ZNC> L88os: vou ver se acho ele novamente para vc
<L88os> blz
<Daniel> ZNC: https://www.altera.com/download/software/quartus-ii-we/9.1
<L88os> vai precisar do modelo de minha placa?
<ZNC> infelizmente esta no VOL se nao se importa pelo site pode tentar http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Instalando-placa-de-captura-de-TV-no-Linux/
<ZNC> um amigo fez e ate funcionou
<ZNC> Daniel: Origem: http://www.altera.com/literature/manual/quartus_install.pdf
<ZNC> so baixar e ter o readme da instalação :-D
<hebertsilva> boa tarde
<ZNC> o L88os nao esqueça q é duas paginas  a primeira e a outra é a http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Instalando-placa-de-captura-de-TV-no-Linux/?pagina=2
<ZNC> hebertsilva: Seja Bem-Vindo
<hebertsilva> ZNC,  obrigado
<hebertsilva> ZNC,  eu entrei uma noite essa semana mais nao tinha quase ninguem e ninguem teclava
<ZNC> hebertsilva: infelizmente no irc as pessoas nao teclam, pois as vez elas estao fazendo serviços extras, ou esta indisponivel para ajudar ou compartilhar, é bem normal acontecer isso, se acostume :-D
<hebertsilva> ZNC,  eu uso irc desde a decada de 90
<ZNC> e nao se acostumou ainda?
<hebertsilva> ZNC,  o pessoal na epoca teclava rsrsrsrsrs
<ZNC> acontece :-P
<hebertsilva> rsrsrs
<L88os> vou continuar procurando, agora tenho que sair, até mais galera
<ZNC> estou precisando de um navegador urgente, estilo opera, (nao pode ser estilo ff)
<ZNC> alguem conhece?
<hebertsilva> ZNC,  por que nao baixa o opera
<ZNC> ja tenho ele
<hebertsilva> ah ta
<ZNC> mas falta algo nele q uso muito
<ZNC> gravar senhas
<ZNC> so isso
<hebertsilva> hum
<hebertsilva> o chrome
<ZNC> ele é sem graça, :-(
<hebertsilva> ai complica
<hebertsilva> conkeror e horrivel
<ZNC> chrome chromium arora rekonq firefox opera etc ja usei
<ZNC> midori
<hebertsilva> rsrsrs
<hebertsilva> safari da apple
<ZNC> seria show
<hebertsilva> ve se tem para instalar
<hebertsilva> da uma busca na internet
<ZNC> nao conheço um wine para aplicativos da applewin
<ZNC> :(
<hebertsilva> vou da uma sacada na internet se descobri algo te digo
<ZNC> vou voltar 1 versao para traz do chromium e usar ele
<ZNC> sem stress
<hebertsilva> ZNC,  ok
<ZNC> hebertsilva: nao q nada nem precisa
<hebertsilva> volto ja
<ZNC> ok
<Daniel> ZNC: nao diz como isntala e na pagina do fabricante soh tem instrução pra windows ..
<omelete> dps de 4 de volta no ubuntu
<omelete> vamos ver até qdo
<Jardel> Aguem pode me ajudar?Quando clico para abri algumas pasta abre direto no reprodutor de musica.
<omelete> aplicativos preferidos
<omelete> oia ai
<hebertsilva> Ricardo__,  seja bem vindo
<Daniel> ZNC: pode me ajudar de novo please :)
<omelete> instalação com btrfs da erro
<ZNC> so depois q terminar de resolver o problema daki :-D, nao posso ser duas pessoa ao mesmo tempo
<omelete> ou foi só aqui msm
<Daniel> ZNC: blz
<Jardel> Aguem pode me ajudar?Quando clico para abri algumas pasta abre direto no reprodutor de musica.
<omelete> Jardel,  olhou onde falei?
<Jardel> noa vi sua mng desculpa pode fala de novo
<omelete> procura por aplicativos preferidos
<omelete> tá no menu
<Jardel> seria de sessao?
<omelete> ñ
<Jardel> nao tem aplic pref
<Jardel> omelete:nao tem aplic pref
<omelete> abrir com então
<omelete> e escolhe o nautilus
<Jardel> mas assim tipo tem locais>imagens por ex, ae se clico ele abre no reprodutor de musica
<Jardel> omelete: mas assim tipo tem locais>imagens por ex, ae se clico ele abre no reprodutor de musica
<omelete> entendi
<omelete> ñ sei como arruma
<Jardel> omelete: ok.
<Gugagoes> Olá pessoal!
<Gugagoes> Tô com uma dúvida: Se eu atualizar o Ubuntu para 11.04 apartir de um pendrive isto irá apagar todos os meus arquivos da HOME?
<omelete> particionamento avançado, ñ formatar /home
<omelete> na primeira opção formata td
<Gugagoes> Nao entendi omelete
<Gugagoes> Isto na janela de instalacao?
<omelete> tem 2 opção durante a instalação, automatico e avancado
<omelete> isso, durante a instalção
<Gugagoes> Vou no avancado e coloco a home como particao?
<omelete> seu home tá separado?
<Gugagoes> noa
<rl_> unity é legal
<Gugagoes> nao
<omelete> ou tá junto com a raiz?
<rl_> usando pela primeira vez
<Gugagoes> tah junto com a raiz
<omelete> vai formatar tudo
<Gugagoes> entao para eu nao perder a home soh pelo idst-upgrade?
<omelete> rl_,  usando aqui tb
<Illuminarch> Boa tarde
<Gugagoes> dist-upgrade
<passthru> oops ^^
<passthru> primeiro crash que sofro no Unity 2D após 24h de uso
<passthru> :)
<hebertaragao_> xau para todos
<DestroiTe> ae galera, fiz upgrade pro 11.04 e agora não tenho som no front jack, o de headphone
<PingaR0x> passthru: como rolou o crash?
<passthru> PingaR0x, derrepente. tava aqui no xchat e o X caiu
<passthru> PingaR0x, depois voltou pro GDM
<PingaR0x> eu tive isso no unity normal tbm :S
<DestroiTe> alguém sabe como resolver se o front audio jack tá sem som ?
<PingaR0x> alguem conseguiu instalar driver proprietario da broadcom?
<passthru> DestroiTe, já deu uma olhada nas propriedades de som ?
<DestroiTe> já
<passthru> DestroiTe, em saída, lá em baixo tem "Conectores"
<DestroiTe> mudei o output pra headphones e olhei no alsamixer e nada tava mutado
<DestroiTe> sim, eu mudei
<DestroiTe> tá na saída de headphone e não tem som
<passthru> cara
<passthru> estranho
<passthru> ^^
<passthru> google for the win
<DestroiTe> tÔ nessa de google a tempos
<PingaR0x> eu  nao tive problema
<DestroiTe> não achei nada semelhante ainda
<DestroiTe> no 10.10 funfa normal
<passthru> deve ser algum problema com a config do alsa/pulseaudio
<DestroiTe> poisé, olhei no alsa e nada
<DestroiTe> tá tudo normal lá
<PingaR0x> Destroite mais chegaa sair som na caixa?
<DestroiTe> na caixinha sim
<DestroiTe> mas na saída frontal não
<PingaR0x> hum
<PingaR0x> tentando lembrar algo que mostrava oque está conectado pera e
<DestroiTe> does anyone know how to fix the front audio jack not having sound?
<PingaR0x> cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<PingaR0x> ve se ele ta conectado
<DestroiTe> opa coloquei no channel errado hehe
<passthru> ^^
<DestroiTe> uai cara
<DestroiTe> mostrou várias coisas mas não mostrou meu headphone
<PingaR0x> entao
<PingaR0x> o ubuntu se pah
<PingaR0x> nao ta reconhecendo a sua entrada jack
<PingaR0x> se tiver a 10.10
<PingaR0x> para testar
<PingaR0x> faz a mesma coisa...
<PingaR0x> e ve a dif
<PingaR0x> ja é um bom  topico pra ir procurando entende?
<DestroiTe> não tenho a 10.10, só live CD
<DestroiTe> fiz upgrade
<DestroiTe> merda
<DestroiTe> mas aí, ele tbm não mostrou as caixinhas
<DestroiTe> e as caixinhas tão funfando
<PingaR0x> ali eh para perifericos
<PingaR0x> como
<PingaR0x> headfones mouses usbs
<PingaR0x> e afins
<Daniel>  alguem sabe me dizer se esse procedimento tah certo http://www.guiaubuntupt.org/wiki/images/instalar_tudo/Source_install_muinescrobbler.gif
<DestroiTe> sei .
<DestroiTe> é, então que beleeeez
<PingaR0x> nao mostra placas pci
<PingaR0x> DestroiTe vc ta em um desktop ou em um note?
<DestroiTe> desktop
<DestroiTe> graças a deus não fiz updgrade no meu note
<DestroiTe> upgrade*
<PingaR0x> ah cara
<PingaR0x> eu gostei do upgrade
<PingaR0x> pra mim ta funcionando QSE tudo
<DestroiTe> ah, não achei de tudo ruim
<PingaR0x> só não funciona o leld do wireless
<DestroiTe> o problema é que deveria tá funcionando TUDO
<DestroiTe> e eu achei que caiu a performance
<DestroiTe> e porra agora não funfa meu headphone, aff
<DestroiTe> =X
<PingaR0x> tem que ver
<PingaR0x> se nao eh alguma coisa em blacklist
<PingaR0x> = a minha wireless
<DestroiTe> como eu vejo isso?
<PingaR0x> não consigo por o driver proprietário
<PingaR0x> se vc tiver afim de sair fuçando
<PingaR0x> /etc/modprobe.d/
<PingaR0x> tem uns blacklist lá
<PingaR0x> eu só consegui fazer minha wireless funcionar numa dessa
<DestroiTe> alsa-base.conf           blacklist-framebuffer.conf   blacklist-watchdog.conf
<DestroiTe> blacklist-ath_pci.conf   blacklist-modem.conf         fglrx.conf
<DestroiTe> blacklist.conf           blacklist-oss.conf
<DestroiTe> blacklist-firewire.conf  blacklist-rare-network.conf
<DestroiTe> é o que tem lá
<Jardel> Aguem pode me ajudar?Quando clico para abri algumas pasta abre direto no reprodutor de musica em no menu locais.
<PingaR0x> da cat neles
<PingaR0x> e vai vendo
<PingaR0x> a minha por exemplo tava num blacklist de bcm43xx
<DestroiTe> cat neles?
<PingaR0x> cat blacklist-ath_pci.conf ue
<PingaR0x> e ve oqeu tem dentro
<PingaR0x> ve se alguma tem a ver com sua placa de som
<PingaR0x> ou eh utlizado por ela
<PingaR0x> deve ser no oss
<DestroiTe> eu dei um more no oss e tem 1 monte de modelos de placas de som
<DestroiTe> a minha é chipset integrado, realtek, não vi nada realtek na lista
<PingaR0x> uma delas pode ser a sua :D
<DestroiTe> caralho, se vc ver qtas tem...
<DestroiTe> :P
<passthru> DestroiTe, lspci -v
<passthru> DestroiTe, ver tua placa de som la
<passthru> DestroiTe, provavelmente vai mostrar que modulo tá usando, dai vc checa se tá em alguma blacklist
<passthru> cd /etc/modprobe.d/
<passthru> grep -R modulo *
<passthru> ^^
<DestroiTe> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<DestroiTe> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Cypress HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5800 Series]
<DestroiTe> tá usando a da intel
<passthru> -v
<passthru> lspci -v
<DestroiTe> Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<DestroiTe> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8375
<DestroiTe> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 46
<DestroiTe> 	Memory at fbaf8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<DestroiTe> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<DestroiTe> 	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
<DestroiTe> 	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<passthru> pastebin hein, olha o flood :)
<passthru> dá uma checada
<passthru> cd /etc/modprobe.d
<ZNC> pastebin = paste.ubuntu.com
<passthru> grep -R snd-hda-intel *
<passthru> ver se tá em blacklist
<passthru> :]
<DestroiTe> não deu nada
<passthru> eh
<passthru> lascou hehehe
<DestroiTe> amigo meu tá mandando eu recompilar o kernel
<passthru> reporta um bug no launchpad
<passthru> ou coisa do tipo
<passthru> nam
<passthru> faça isso e ganhe uma boa dor de cabeça
<passthru> :P
<DestroiTe> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<passthru> ^^ )
<passthru> isso eu fazia na época em que usava slackware
<passthru> valia a pena
<DestroiTe> usando kernelcheck ele diz
<passthru> mas com todas essas automatizações e customizações do Ubuntu.. parece não valer apena
<PingaR0x> negocio eh descomentar a blacklist huahuah
<PingaR0x> eu fiz isso aki pra funcionar e ta d eboa
<DestroiTe> hehe
<DestroiTe> descomentar ela toda?
<PingaR0x> ai tbm nao
<PingaR0x> tem que saber qual é
<PingaR0x> por exemplo
<PingaR0x>  a minha wireless que eh uma 4313
<PingaR0x> da broadcom
<PingaR0x> tem um driver BETA do beta... que ta na arvore de stagging do kernel
<PingaR0x> funciona 100%
<PingaR0x> nos meus 2 notebook
<PingaR0x> mais ela veio comentada pq eh incompativel com outras
<DestroiTe> ah sim
<DestroiTe> mas aí é foda pq lá não apareceu nada da minha
<PingaR0x> e nao sei pq o jockey-gtk (driver adicionais) ou seja la como vc o chama não instala o driver proprietário, dai então eu fui lah e removi do blacklist o driver da stagging... e está 100%
<PingaR0x> so nao funciona o led...
<PingaR0x> maisssssssssssssssssssssssss o resto ta tudo bom
<PingaR0x> o led não faz falta huahu
<DestroiTe> kkkkkkkk
<DestroiTe> poissé
<PingaR0x> e tem bastante gente tendo esses problemas
<PingaR0x> tanto que estou a escrever
<DestroiTe> ou seja, fizeram cagada
<PingaR0x> um tutorial de conta e risco
<PingaR0x> para se fazer
<DestroiTe> é
<gustavo_> boa tarde
<gustavo_> amigos... a dúvida é o seguinte
<gustavo_> há necessidade de eu converter algum arquivdo de filme para mpeg
<gustavo_> ou pelo brasero ele já faz o arquivo rodar em dvd
<juizmill> boa tarde
<juizmill> alguem sabe de algum tutorial para instalar plugns do facebook e twitter no ubuntu 11.04
<Daniel> juizmill: do lado direito superior tem o teu nome de login, configure as contas de transmissão
<Daniel> , para usar o msn vc precisa de configurar as contas de bate-papo
<juizmill> sim eu coloquei aqui pelo mensageiro mas nao ta conectando
<Daniel> j0su3, vc precisa de autorizar ..
<juizmill> como assim
<juizmill> como faz
<juizmill> alguem sabe de um tutorial
<Daniel> juizmill: assim que vc clica em adicionar e seleciona qual rede social vc quer colocar, tem um botão escrito "autorizar .. clica nele .. põe a tua senha e prontin
<juizmill> ok vo da uma olhada aqui
<juizmill> galera nao foi nao
<juizmill> o msn rodo normal mas o facebook ta dando erro de conecção
<Daniel> juizmill, vix .. qual versão do ubuntu vc tah usnado?
<juizmill> 11.04
<juizmill> no campo
<juizmill> nome de usuario eu coloquei
<juizmill> juizmill3l
<juizmill> e senha coloquei a senha
<juizmill> ai tem um botao de ligado e desligado
<Daniel> juizmill: vc fez exatamente oque eu te falei?
<gustavo_> MTO OBRIGADO PELA DICA
<Daniel> : sim .. este botao deve estar ligado
<juizmill> eu ligo ele e ai mostra uma msg em vermelho
<gustavo_> VCS SÃO ÓTIMOS
<gustavo_> FDP!!1
<juizmill> dizendo falha de autenticaçao
<Daniel> j0su3: ahn .. certifique-se de que a senha foi digitada corretamente...
<Daniel> juizmill: vc está tentando adicionar o facebook
<juizmill> sim foi sim eu entrei na pagina aqui e a senha esta correta
<juizmill> sim
<juizmill> aqui no mensageiro
<Daniel> juizmill: certo, vamos por partes.
<Daniel> juizmill: vc entrou no contas de transmissão?
<juizmill> eu entrei aqui no icone menssageiro instantanio empathy
<juizmill> e selecionei o MSN coloquei o login e senha e cliquei em aplicar
<juizmill> ai o MSN conectou
<Daniel> juizmill: entao, eu uso o outro.
<juizmill> fiz o mesmo preocedimento com a conta do facebook
<juizmill> coloquei o nome de usuario e senha
<juizmill> mas nao conecta
<juizmill> qual vc usa Daniel
<Daniel> juizmill: quando eu tentei pelo empathy tb nao deu ..
<Daniel> juizmill: sabe o teu nome de usuario?  canto superior direito
<juizmill> qual vc usa para eu coloca aqui tambem
<Daniel> juizmill: clique nele, vai abrir uma lista de opções. Clique em contas de transmissão
<Daniel> juizmill: conseguiu encontrar ai?
<juizmill> mas isso onde
<juizmill> ?
<juizmill> nao entendi
<Daniel> tem uma barra (iggual o iniciar do windows), mas ela fica na parte de cima da tela, cetro?
<juizmill> sim
<Jardel> Aguem pode me ajudar?Quando clico em Locais > para abri alguma das pasta abre direto no reprodutor de musica.
<Daniel> corra com o cursor do mouse até o teu nome de usuario ..
<juizmill> ok achei
<Daniel> juizmill: certo, clique em cima do teu nome de usuario
<Daniel> juizmill: vai abrir uma lista de opções,
<Daniel> juizmill: agora clique em "Contas de Transmissão"
<juizmill> ok to fazendo aqui
<Daniel> juizmill: está dando certo
<Daniel> juizmill: ?
<juizmill> ok mostro aqui menu nome e fala que foi autorizado pelo facebook]
<juizmill> e agora
<Daniel> pronto .. agora eh soh usar
<juizmill> mas onde ele fica
<juizmill> aqui nao mostra
<Daniel> juizmill, ainda nesta barra de "iniciar", tem um simbolo de carta, como se fosse e-mail
<Daniel> juizmill, ao lado esquerdo da data e hora
<juizmill> sim
<Daniel> clique nele
<Daniel> encontre a opção "Transmissão"
<Daniel> juizmill, clique nela e use
<juizmill> sim ok agora entendi como funciona
<juizmill> valeu pela atenção e desculpa pela amolação
<Daniel> juizmill, aewww... resolvi teu problema?!!? .. rsrss
<Daniel> juizmill, relaxa mew . qnd precisar .. volta aki
<juizmill> simmmm
<juizmill> agora conecto
<Daniel> juizmill, ahauhuhauahua ..
<juizmill> tudo sertinho até já fim o do twitter
<juizmill> tem como coloca os icones deles aqui no menu lateral do ubuntu 11.04
<Daniel> juizmill, Oloko mew .. tah treinado agora .. rsrsrs
<Daniel> juizmill, vou indo lah mew ..
<Daniel> juizmill, ateh mais ..
<juizmill> ok valeu
<passthru> ae, alguém sabe como desabilita o DRI no Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<rollervixi> E ae gente, tudo beleza?
<marvel> boa noite
<marvel> eu to com um tipo de problema !!
<marvel> na area de notificaçao incone do  volume sumiu
<marvel> eu ja fui e editei o la no  /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-volume-control-applet.desktop
<marvel> mas nao aparece
<marvel> fui no /usr/bin o arquivo gnome-volume-control  esta la
<marvel> ja adicionei outro volume na aplicaçao do sistema mas ele continua a nao aparecer
<marvel> alguem ja pasou por isso e pode me da uma dica
<marvel> eu usso desktop unit
<marvel> colei o conteudo la no pasterbin http://paste.ubuntu.com/602015/
<marvel> se vcs puder analizar  e me ajudar
<juizmill_> galera alguem sabe recupera dados de um pendrive depois dele ser formatado
<ShadowBelmolve> juizmill_, ja sobreescreveu o conteudo?
<asas> alguem sabe c?
<ShadowBelmolve> asas, sei levemente
<asas> estou fazendo um simples programa calcule x^n
<ShadowBelmolve> asas, usa a funcao 'pow' do math.h
<ShadowBelmolve> resultado = pow(x,n)
<ShadowBelmolve> acho q eh isso
<asas> tenho q escrever a função
<ShadowBelmolve> asas, usa um for entao
<asas> http://pastebin.com/NhZwPhNB deve estar errado esse scanf, os dois são iguais
<ShadowBelmolve> int t = x; for(int i = 1; i < n; i++) t *= x;
<ShadowBelmolve> asas, ....onde diabos vc declarou a variavel 'numero'?
<asas> uhm... onde acho uma lista de operadores?
<ShadowBelmolve> asas, nem sei, mas normalmente tem +=, -=, *=, /=... se bem q os 2 ultimos eu nao tenho certeza se eh do C ou so tem no ruby D:
<asas> &letra é variável?
<ShadowBelmolve> asas, "&" pega o ponteiro da variavel "letra"
<ShadowBelmolve> int f = 0; int *ponteiro_de_f = &f;
<ShadowBelmolve> asas, a nao ser quando eh argumento/retorno de funcao, ai eh pra evitar copia
<ShadowBelmolve> void foo(int a) { a += 10; };   int b = 0; foo(b); //b ainda eh 0 pq o '0' passado pro foo foi copiado
<ShadowBelmolve> void foo(int &a) { a += 10; }; int b = 0; foo(b); //b vale 10 pq o b passado pra foo foi exatamente o mesmo da variavel
<ShadowBelmolve> asas, evitar copia ainda aumenta a velocidade(muito pouco, mas de grao em grao...). evitar copia eh algo muito comum quando vc vai receber uma variavel constante
<asas> if numero == 0, não calcula nada, simplesmente diz que numero^0 = 1
<marcelomauro> qual a vantagem/desvantagem se de setar o item atualizações sugeridas no gerenciador de atualizações
#ubuntu-br 2012-04-23
<[orca]> que tédio
<[orca]> [kernel]: algo de bom?
<[kernel]> hahaha
<[kernel]> tou lendo um artigo de falhas em sql
<[orca]> queria explodir este pc
<[kernel]> os sites vulneraveis em asp
<[kernel]> bem interessante.
<[orca]> sim.
<[orca]> talvezum
<[orca]> como faço pra explodir este pc bendito
<[orca]> ...
<xdoctor> [orca], c4
<[kernel]> joga alcool em cima
<[kernel]> e acende um fosforo
<xdoctor> ele quer explodir
<[orca]> risada
<Buddy> oi galera
<Buddy> hi
<markimpgs> boa noite o/, alguém pode me dar uma força estou recebendo esse erro ao instalar o build-essential:
<markimpgs> build-essential : Depende: dpkg-dev (>= 1.13.5) mas não será instalado
<markimpgs> E: Impossível corrigir problemas, você manteve (hold) pacotes quebrados.
<zanin> pessoal, alguem pode me ajudar a config um apache? preciso q ele responda na net. é uma install limpa
<[orca]> que eu saiba.
<[orca]> desde que digita
<[orca]> acho
<[orca]> sudo apt-get install apache2
<[orca]> ele já configura automática o html e pega na net sim
<zanin> sim orca, mas nao pegou nao.. instalou, mas por exemplo: www.zanin.us nao abre
<zanin> ve se abre ai
<zanin> fazendo um favor
<zanin> pra mim, http://zanin.us abre, mas para outras pessoas q pedi para testar nao abriu para ninguem
<zanin> e o www. ja ta como alias, mas nao rolou
<zanin> eu vou precisar de bind rodando nessa maquina?
 * Cable_Guy está testando o comando "/me"
<Phevhos> Boa noite a todos
<zanin> Pessoal, poderiam me ajudar a configurar um apache para responder na internet?
<barna> to tentando instalar o ubuntu num netbook......
<barna> meu pen drive queimou!
<barna> ai gravei um cd, pluguei o drive de cd/dvd externo no net book e mandei instalar!
<barna> ai ele fala q num consegue desmontar o /cdrom e que precisa fazer mudanças na partição! que faço???
<barna> alguem tem alguma ideia????
<[orca]> vich
<[orca]> sem ideias.
<[orca]> [kernel]: ti ?de akidar?
<barna> osso viu!
<Danilo_> boa noite
<xGrind> vitorlobo, cara esse Ubuntu 12.04 ta parecendo o windows. toda hora tenho q reiniciar a maquina depois que instalo algum aplicativo
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  debian com flux
<vitorlobo> é um sonho
<vitorlobo> :D
<xGrind> kk. maldito ubuntu ta desanimado ja kk
<xGrind> mais um crash. eita ubuntu kk
<Ursinha> po, o meu ubuntu não deu nenhum crash desde que fiz update pro precise
<Ursinha> faz uma semana e pouco isso
<Ursinha> mas nenhum crash *mesmo*
<kevin_Mitnick> olá bom dia a todos
<Rudolf> dia h4x0r
<kevin_Mitnick> galera estou com um problema na inicialização do meu sistema
<kevin_Mitnick> o sistema estava sendo atualizado, ai desliguei o pc
<kevin_Mitnick> quando voltei a liga-lo
<kevin_Mitnick> a seguinte menssagem aparece
<kevin_Mitnick> ubuntu está iniciando em modo texto
<kevin_Mitnick> sua tela,placa de video, e configuração de teclado não pode ser detectada corretamente.
<kevin_Mitnick> alguma sugestão?
<kevin_Mitnick> ja pesquisei, mas não acho a solução
<Rudolf> kevin_Mitnick: o que você procurou?
<Rudolf> kevin_Mitnick: configurar teclado?
<Rudolf> kevin_Mitnick: configurar X
<Rudolf> é as duas coisas que você precisa fazer
<kevin_Mitnick> Rudolf
<kevin_Mitnick> estava atualizzando
<kevin_Mitnick> ai desliguei a maquina
<Rudolf> parabéns
<kevin_Mitnick> porque precisava sair
<Rudolf> e terminou de atualizar?
<Rudolf> depois?
<kevin_Mitnick> não
<Rudolf> então termine
<kevin_Mitnick> ai que ta o problema
<Rudolf> provavelmente deixou porcarias por fazer
<kevin_Mitnick> a maquina não inicia mas normalmente
<Rudolf> e para onde
<kevin_Mitnick> só aparece a seguinte menssagem
<kevin_Mitnick> ubuntu está iniciando em modo texto
<kevin_Mitnick> sua tela,placa de video, e configuração de teclado não pode ser detectada corretamente.
<Rudolf> entra em modo de recuperação
<kevin_Mitnick> ja tentei
<kevin_Mitnick> mas nada da certo
<kevin_Mitnick> a unica coisa que da certo é entrar pelo o liver cd
<Rudolf> é uma idéia
<Rudolf> entra pelo live
<Rudolf> faz chroot
<Rudolf> e termina de atualizar
<Rudolf> ou ao menos, desabilita o inicio automatico do X
<Rudolf> para pelo menos cair no terminal
<kevin_Mitnick> entro pelo o cd, e quando vou atualizar, diz que encontrou um erro
<kevin_Mitnick> e pergunta se quero relatar
<kevin_Mitnick> ja via linha de comando pelo o terminal
<kevin_Mitnick> ele diz que não tenho espaço suficiente no disco
<Rudolf> e vc verificou isso?
<kevin_Mitnick> os meus discos estão tudo zero
<kevin_Mitnick> formatei essa maquina recentemente
<Rudolf> tem certeza que vc não está tentando atualizar o live cd?
<kevin_Mitnick> talvez seja isso mesmo
<kevin_Mitnick> eu inicio pelo o cd
<kevin_Mitnick> e vou até o terminal
<Rudolf> vc tem que chrootar o sistema
<kevin_Mitnick> e tento atualizar por ele
<Rudolf> pelo terminal
<kevin_Mitnick> hum..
<Rudolf> e dentro dele atualizar
<kevin_Mitnick> me explique por favor
<Rudolf> o q?
<kevin_Mitnick> chrootar
<kevin_Mitnick> como faço para a atualização cair no meu disco, e não no liver cd
<kevin_Mitnick> ou melhor atualizar o meu sistema e não o liver cd
<Rudolf> google it
<tiagoscd> Bom dia :-)
<kevin_Mitnick> <Rudolf>
<kevin_Mitnick> alguma sugestão
<kevin_Mitnick> ?
<kevin_Mitnick> Rudolf?
<kevin_Mitnick> RUDOLF
<kevin_Mitnick> alguma sugestão
<kevin_Mitnick> para o meu problema
<pauloolhos> ola
<pauloolhos> bom dia
<pauloolhos> ubuntu server final tem ele com parte grafica
<tiagoscd> pauloolhos: você pode instalar a parte gráfica facilmente
<tiagoscd> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop -y
<pauloolhos> por exemplo
<pauloolhos> vou instalar o ubuntu para servidor
<pauloolhos> qual voces acha mais interessante instalar ubuntu desktop
<pauloolhos> ou instalar o ubuntu server
<pauloolhos> e passar para parte grafica
<tiagoscd> eu considero o mais interessante
<tiagoscd> se for um servidor
<tiagoscd> não ter interface gráfica :-)
<tiagoscd> no caso não usando algum ambiente de trabalho
<tiagoscd> só o modo texto mesmo
<pauloolhos> preciso de interface grafica ...
<pauloolhos> pois estou fraco ainda com os comandos
<tiagoscd> entendi
<tiagoscd> no seu caso
<tiagoscd> que ainda está começando
<Submundo> vc instala em modo texto e acessa a partir do
<tiagoscd> talvez seja interessante usar uma distribuição comum
<tiagoscd> como o Lubuntu por exemplo
<tiagoscd> que tem uma interface gráfica leve
<tiagoscd> e não compromete praticamente em nada a capacidade do servidor
<tiagoscd> e dentro dele você pode configurar todo ambiente que iria configurar no servidor
<pauloolhos> entao nesse caso poderia ja deixar a versão desktop
<tiagoscd> também poderia, sem problemas
<tiagoscd> depende da capacidade do seu servidor
<tiagoscd> e de quais serviços você vai rodar nele
<pauloolhos> servidor de backup
<pauloolhos> Tiago
<pauloolhos> teria algum problema instalar ubuntu server e depois instlar parte grafica
<tiagoscd> como falei anteriormente
<tiagoscd> nenhum problema
<pauloolhos> acho que essa seria a opção melhor
<pauloolhos> o que voce me diz
<pauloolhos> por ser um servidor
<pauloolhos> vou fazer isso
<pauloolhos> vou instalar ubuntu server 11
<pauloolhos> e depois parte grafica
<pauloolhos> acho que vai funcionar bacana
<pauloolhos> gravando o cd
<pauloolhos> sera que vou gostar
<tiagoscd> pauloolhos: só testando pra saber :-)
<Mylena> Bom dia, alguem tem informações sobre o codigo do HUD do Unity?
<yasmin_> Bom dia, http:www.google.com
<pauloolhos> pra servidor ubuntu server ou debian
<pauloolhos> ?
<Mylena> para desktop mesmo
<Phevhos> bom dia galera
<Phevhos> preciso de um help aqui
<Phevhos> toda vez que entro no vlc, ou qualquer outro player meu servido x reinicia, antes de instalar o driver de video nao tinha prob alguem tem deia do  que possa ser?
<pauloolhos> bom dia
<Phevhos> o mesmo prob com rede wireless que fica desconctando
<[kernel]> vish
<[kernel]> nem me fale em wireless
<[kernel]> tenho é trauma
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> aqui tambem tava uma merda tava perdendo pacotes e caindo direto
<[kernel]> eu uso um adaptador
<[kernel]> ae tentei de tudo
<[kernel]> mais fui descobrir que era o kernel
<Phevhos> voltando
<Phevhos> alguem poderia me ajudar com  pro
<[kernel]> voce ta querendo instalar o que mano
<Phevhos> tipo, depois que instalei o driver da sis, que comecou o prob
<Phevhos> quando vou ver video em algum player ele reinicia sessao automaticamente
<[kernel]> tem algum problema com seu driver
<[kernel]> algum player em videos?
<Phevhos> isso, tipo vlc smplayer
<[kernel]> lspci |grep VGA
<Phevhos> instalei conforme o tuto, certinho, muia gente disse que funfo blz
<yasmin_> qual vesão vc usam?
<Phevhos> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<Phevhos> deu isso  kernel
<Phevhos> 11.10
<yasmin_> o que acham da 10.04
<yasmin_> ?
<Phevhos> bem sou novato, peguei ja no 11.10 ^^
<Phevhos> e to tentando infiar goela abaixo aqui em casa
<yasmin_> eu ainda usa a 10.04, não gostei muito das duas novas 11.10 e a 12.X
<pauloolhos> tambem nao gostei
<Phevhos> uso a 11.10 mas ao inves do unity to com o gnome
<yasmin_> foi retirado muitos dos recursos nativos
<Phevhos> achei bem elhor
<[orca]> [kernel], vitorlobo: falem aí, td bem?
<Phevhos> 10.04 e com gnome?
<feliz> eaí gente
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: eaí
<Phevhos> blz
<feliz> colé
<yasmin_> blz
<yasmin_> 10.04 é com gnome!!
<Phevhos> e bem estavel?
<GTK_Thi> feliz: eaí
<yasmin_> sim, muito!!!!!!por este motivo que eu não foi para os novos....
<feliz> tou com nick de trisquel
<yasmin_> eu programa em java
<yasmin_> programo em java
<GTK_Thi> Ubuntu 10.04 é o melhor q tem
<yasmin_> testei minhas aplicações nos dois novos, não deu muito certo
<Phevhos> to querendo montar um live com uma versao bem estavel, e rodando os drivers blzinha
<feliz> eita
<yasmin_> como o novo lts vai sair este mes, nao sei se o 10.04 vai continuar
<GTK_Thi> ubuntu 12.04 é uma porcaria
<Phevhos> aqui ta osso, todo mundo reclamando, antigos usuarios windows ^^, mas dou razao, é muito bugado
<yasmin_> o 12.04 vai ser o novo LTS
<Phevhos> minha rede wireless so fica caindo, filme nao posso rodar que reinicia sessao
<Phevhos> ta uma tristeza galera
<GTK_Thi> eu gosto do 10.04 por q tem o gnome 2.32
<yasmin_> ha ha ha
<GTK_Thi> é muito bom, nem crasha muito
<Phevhos> gtk, aqui instalei o 3.2,
<GTK_Thi> ah eu tenho o 3.2 tb, tenho q usar esse pq é a atualização
<Phevhos> gostei, mas o prob ta sendo o sistema
<Phevhos> to quase voltando pro win
<Phevhos> pra suporte é osso
<yasmin_> num volta pro win nãoooooo
<GTK_Thi> ah, eu nao instalo o linux velho por q deu problema n o grub então estou usando linux pra muita poca coisa
<GTK_Thi> mas tem coisa boa no 3.2, o pingin ta melhor digo pidgin
<kevin_Mitnick> com acessar as partições do do windows pelo o terminal ubuntu
<yasmin_> as versoes 11.x para cima, tem um sistema CMU bem melhor, ou seja equalizador, o sistema trata o som de forma bem melhor
<GTK_Thi> ah, o som do ubuntu 10.04 é uma porcaria mas isso mudou
<GTK_Thi> tiraram o zunido q tinha
<[orca]> sério. tou afim de explodir meu modem
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: faz isso q tu fica sem internet
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: PPP
<pauloolhos> quanto ele coloco pra swap
<pauloolhos> 5.5GB esta bom
<[orca]> [kernel]: tou afim de pegar meu modem e queimar, e explodir tudo que restar, que droga
<[orca]> tá uma porcaria ele hoje
<[orca]> poxa que coisa
<[orca]> alguma novidade aí?
<[orca]> vcs sabem se o http://www.oficinadanet.cotem boas apostilas pra linux?
<[orca]> xispirito: oiee
<[orca]> xipirito: eae?
<xispirito> fala [orca]
<xispirito> de boa hoje, você e seu micro?
<pauloolhos>  Eu posso usar 1 mysql para usar o bacula e o OTRS
<pauloolhos> eu posso usar 2 programas em 1 so mysql
<[orca]> xispirito: sim tudo legal muito irritado mas sim
<xispirito> haahha
<Phevhos> galera mais duvidas
<pauloolhos> Eu tenho 2 programas que vai precisar do mysql
<pauloolhos> isso tem algum problema
<Phevhos> entrei com o comando cd/etc/x11/ diz arquivo ou dir nao encontrado, eu que crio esse dir?
<xispirito> Phevhos, que tal cd /etc/X11
<Phevhos> hehe
<xispirito> =D
<Phevhos> deu aqui^
<Phevhos> cara ve se pode me ajudar tou tentando instalar driver video
<xispirito> de qual placa?
<Phevhos> a danada da sis 771
<xispirito> lol, eu tinha uma destas no meu note
<Phevhos> ta dando o seguinte erro
<Phevhos>  falta o operando arquivo de destino após "/home/phevhos/Área de Trabalho/sis_driver_32-bit_10.04.tar.gz"
<xispirito> Phevhos, pera ae pera ae, você precisa descompactar este sis_driver_xxx, compilar e instalar....
<Phevhos> como faco?
<xispirito> não é como um .exe
<xispirito> bem, tar -zxvf sis_driver_xxx
<xispirito> isso vai descompactar ele
<xispirito> você precisa ter o gcc instalado, make e algumas headers
<Phevhos> como faco para achar o diretorio dele?
<xispirito> faz assim, mv ~/Áre[tab]/sis[tab] ~
<Phevhos> blz
<Phevhos> descompactei
<xispirito> tá, agora entra no dir criado
<xispirito> ./configure ; make
<xispirito> mas precisa dos pacotes, provavelmente no site de onde você baixou tenha a lista de pacotes que precisa, ou no README
<Phevhos> tem sim
<Phevhos> mas como faco pra instalar agora?
<xispirito> instala os pacotes da lista assim: apt-get instal "pacotes"
<xispirito> ou melhor, sudo apt-get install "pacotes"
<Phevhos> mas tipo ficou uma pasta no desk
<xispirito> depois você apaga ela
<Phevhos> mas e os arquivos dela, mando pra onde?
<xispirito> pode deixar ali por hora
<Phevhos> esses arquivos sao do driver, e tem tbm o xorg
<xispirito> instala os pacotes que diz no README ou no site, entra na pasta, ./configure ; make
<xispirito> sim, são o driver
<Phevhos> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Driver-SIS-671-771-+-Xorg-no-Ubuntu-10.04-Lucid-Lynx
<Phevhos> ve o site, cara eu to mais perdido que cego em tiroteio
<xispirito> eu te expliquei já =D
<Phevhos> mas nao conseguir abrir o diretorio .configure
<xispirito> ah, mas este driver já está compilado o.0
<xispirito> qual versão do seu ubuntu?
<Phevhos> 11.10
<xispirito> então não vai funcionar este driver Phevhos
<Phevhos> mas tipo, instalei um tema aqui mundando o nome do so, e deu certo
<Phevhos> sera que nao rola nao?
<xispirito> é, mas tema é uma coisa, software é outra, porque existem bibliotecas, que são linkadas nele, e as bibliotecas no ubuntu 10.04 eram outras(outras versões), agora é direfente...
<xispirito> vai dar erros do tipo: libxxx: not found
<Phevhos> vou ter que achar entao do 11.10
<xispirito> isso
<Phevhos> vou dar uma olhada aqui e ja volto ^^
<xispirito> Phevhos,
<xispirito> aqui: http://diversosassuntosbrasil.blogspot.com.br/2011/09/ubuntu-1110-e-placa-de-video-sis-671.html
<Phevhos> instalei anterioemten por aqui
<Phevhos> mas toda vez que vou ver um video reinicia a sessao
<xispirito> é porque você deve configurar o player Phevhos
<Phevhos> como assim?
<xispirito> no própio tuto explica isso
<Phevhos> nao entendi direito cara
<Phevhos> xixpirito abri o comando, blz, mas nao tem a opcao slow
<Phevhos> xispirito
<xispirito> slow?
<Phevhos> isso x11 slow
<xispirito> mas não é slow =D
<xispirito> leia com atenção hahah
<Phevhos> bastando para isso ir em opções - preferencias e na aba video da opção geral habilite em output driver a opção x11(slow) e o smplayer vai reproduzir tudo de forma normal com este driver.
<xispirito> apenas selecione o driver x11
<xispirito> e não é que tem x11(slow)?
<xispirito> lol
<Phevhos> (x11/xshm/xv) so tem essa opcao, a outra e sem xv
<Phevhos> ^^
<xispirito> pega esta então
<Phevhos> blz
<Phevhos> vo tentar aqui ja te dou um parecer
<xispirito> ok
<Phevhos> xispirito, cara deu nao
<xispirito> pera, to almoçando
<Phevhos> vou fazer o mesmo ^^
<Phevhos> galera uma perg. to usando o gnome 3.2, e quero que a tecla super abra o menu principal, como faco?
<Phevhos> alguem?
<jusue_almeida91> Ola pessoal, alguem pode me ajudar em uma coisa... como faço pra inicializar um disco no linux?
<jusue_almeida91> digo, o HD ta conectado, mas ele nao ta inicializado
<jusue_almeida91> e no caso pra eu montar ele, terei antes que inicializar, eu acho neh... nao tenho acesso ao meu HD
<jusue_almeida91> e estou com dados dentro dele, ai estou em um live-cd aqui pra tentar pegar os dados que estao la...
<jusue_almeida91> eu deletei a MBR do meu PC, por isso perdi acesso ao sistemas
<jusue_almeida91> nao tenho nem noção de como posso fazer isso
<yasmin_> com o live-cd não subiu os hds?
<jusue_almeida91> nao
<jusue_almeida91> no caso eu teria que inicializar ele manualmente ou coisa do tipo
<yasmin_> o hd estando ligado na maquina, geralmente é montado sozinho, vc esta usando o live-cd do ubuntu?
<jusue_almeida91> yasmin_, nao, mas é baseado no ubuntu, backtrack
<jusue_almeida91> sera que se eu bootar com cd do ubuntu ele montar sozinho?
<yasmin_> opa monta sim
<yasmin_> bem massa
<yasmin_> vc consegue acessar tudo
<yasmin_> apagar dados
<yasmin_> criar dados
<yasmin_> reconhece o ntfs
<yasmin_> do windows
<yasmin_> show de bola
<jusue_almeida91> yasmin_, mas ele reconhece partições do BSD também?
<jusue_almeida91> pra ficar mais claro, ele ta com uma partição ntfs e com o FreeBSD instalado...
<jusue_almeida91> nas outras partições claro...
<yasmin_> acredito que reconheça sim, ja coloquei hds com unix e reconheceu sozinho
<jusue_almeida91> hm
<jusue_almeida91> vo tentar aqui entao
<jusue_almeida91> soh um minuto que perguntei tambem em alguns outros canais que conheço aqui da freenode... e to falando pelo irc mas no live-cd kkk
<yasmin_> imaginei
<jusue_almeida91> vo tentar agora, ja volto e desde ja abrigado...
<oniv4ld0> yasmin_:  ai mano, deu nao em, acho que tenho que reescrever a mbr
<oniv4ld0> mas valeu ai, tudo de bom...
<Nerno> alguém do brasil?
<vitorlobo>  http://www.projectzim.com/
<vitorlobo> ;D
<xispirito> D.E.V.O.L.U.T.I.O.N
<xispirito> opa, sala errada
<Monarquista> Ricardo__, acorada veio chato... :P Ubuntu 12.04 Beta 2 Current LTS tá uvinha, SHOW aqui! :D
 * Monarquista [pra os babacas que não acreditaram, chupa sem cuspir! ;)]
<Monarquista> Ricardo__, acorda rapaz, morreu...?!
<Kakinho> Boa noite, tem como usar o driver do monitor que funciona no windows HD e no Ubuntu não?
<Kakinho> Alguem usa o monitor: ModelName "Philips 221EL"
<samuel_> boa noite
<chm0d-780> boa noite
<chm0d-780> samuel
#ubuntu-br 2012-04-24
<samuel_> tava pensando aqui comigo, é realmente aconselhável atualizar para o 12.04 ou melhor esperar o 12.10 ?
<chm0d-780> atualiza já
<chm0d-780> para criar o hábito
<chm0d-780> das novas func
<samuel_> tendeu
<Daekdroom> Não existe nenhuma função nova que se destaque.
<samuel_> eu não tenho costume de atualizar a cada nova versão, pra vc ter uma ideia eu pulei do 9.04, depois 10.04 e 11.10
<Daekdroom> Só o Banshee que foi trocado de volta pelo Rhythmbox, e algumas mudanças na interface.
<Daekdroom> (e as versões novas dos programas como usual)
<chm0d-780> mas em termo de estabilidade
<chm0d-780> e drives nOvos
<Daekdroom> O 12.04 ainda nem foi lançado. Ele não é mais estável que o 11.10
<chm0d-780> é bom sempre atualizar
<chm0d-780> porq essas diferenças são denotadas
<chm0d-780> sim é versão beta
<chm0d-780> ai vc comeca ja a verificar as imcopactibildade
<chm0d-780> e ajuda a comunidade a corregir algumas
<Daekdroom> Vai ser lançado quinta-feira, mas independente disso.
<Daekdroom> Ainda tem bastante bug que não foi descoberto ou que não deu tempo de consertar. Isso que eu quero dizer.
<chm0d-780> eu entendi a sua ideia
<chm0d-780> mas é usando o beta que nos ajuda a definir que tipo de Hardware e não só será suportado
<Daekdroom> Sim, mas não é o lugar para buscar estabilidade.
<Daekdroom> Eu utilizo o 12.04 desde o final de novembro, se me lembro bem.
<Daekdroom> Aliás. Final de dezembro.
<Daekdroom> Mas eu não vejo estabilidade como o principal.
<chm0d-780> sim na versão beta dificilmente achamos estabilidade
<chm0d-780> é só para testar mesmo
<chm0d-780> e tentar expermentar novos Hardwares
<Monarquista> dk_millares, :D
<dk_millares> opa
<dk_millares> blz?
<Monarquista> dk_millares, leza ^^
<dk_millares> ?
<Monarquista> dk_millares, beleza.
<dk_millares> boa
<dk_millares> =)
<dk_millares> Monarquista: vou nessa
<dk_millares> ta mto merda minha net
<dk_millares> nem da pra usar
<dk_millares> flw
<JavaNunes> bom dia viadinhos da xuxa
<vitorlobo> como faço pra executar o login e senha root automaticamente em um binario? exemplo : /usr/bin/su-to-root -X -c /usr/bin/Eterm ele pede em -X a senha do root. Quero q ao invés disso... nesse código eu já coloque  o usuario e senha root pra executarem automaticos. Alguém sabe?
<vitorlobo>  como faço pra executar o login e senha root automaticamente em um binario? exemplo : /usr/bin/su-to-root -X -c /usr/bin/Eterm ele pede em -X a senha do root. Quero q ao invés disso... nesse código eu já coloque  o usuario e senha root pra executarem automaticos. Alguém sabe?
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia a todos !!
<vitorlobo>  como faço pra executar o login e senha root automaticamente em um binario? exemplo : /usr/bin/su-to-root -X -c /usr/bin/Eterm ele pede em -X a senha do root. Quero q ao invés disso... nesse código eu já coloque  o usuario e senha root pra executarem automaticos. Alguém sabe?
<RodrigO23> Iai pessoal
<kevin_Mitnick> fala galera
<kevin_Mitnick> alguem sabe um programa para baixar videos do youtube
<kevin_Mitnick> ?
<Rudolf> kevin_Mitnick: youtube-dl
<kevin_Mitnick> via linha de comando
<kevin_Mitnick> ou ele é modo gráfico
<kevin_Mitnick> ?
<Rudolf> linha
<kevin_Mitnick> rudolf qual o procedimento para baixar
<kevin_Mitnick> o comando
<Rudolf> kevin_Mitnick: não te contaram?
<kevin_Mitnick> não?
<kevin_Mitnick> aparece aqui uma licença do programa
<Rudolf> kevin_Mitnick: aptitude
<kevin_Mitnick> ruolf e agora?
<kevin_Mitnick> fecho essa licença que apareceu
<kevin_Mitnick> ?
<kevin_Mitnick> ai galera estou com esse erro ai
<kevin_Mitnick> ao atualizar os meus pacotes
<kevin_Mitnick> Alguns arquivos de índice falharam para baixar, eles foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados no lugar
<Rudolf> kevin_Mitnick: vc tem um sources.list muito alternativo?
<kevin_Mitnick> deixa eu verificar
<kevin_Mitnick> acho que não
<kevin_Mitnick> tentei instalar as atualizações pelo o termonal
<kevin_Mitnick> terminal
<kevin_Mitnick> e nada
<Rudolf> cola sua sources.list num pastebin da vida
<[kernel]> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<[kernel]> ;)
<kevin_Mitnick> postei la
<kevin_Mitnick> [kernel]
<kevin_Mitnick> kr qual é o procediemnto asseguir
<kevin_Mitnick> ?
<kevin_Mitnick> foda qualquer coisa agora o gerenciador de atualizações da erro
<kevin_Mitnick> notei isso depois que instalei o wine
<kevin_Mitnick> tem algo a vê?
<Rudolf> cara, vc tem que mandar o link do post
<Rudolf> não o link do site
<kevin_Mitnick> mandei o post
<[orca]> gente preciso de ajuda bazica
<[orca]> para os ops que já foram operadores de canal
<[orca]> como desprivo um canal no irc?
<victor__> Teste
<Lambertini> clear
<rogerio> pessoal comprei uma placa PCMCIA sansung e ela não funciona alguém pode me ajudar por favor?
<rogerio> como faco para descobrir o modelo dela no ubuntu?
<megalinux> Alguem sabe me dizer um MSN que aceita a web cam, pois o aMSN não aceita aqui.
<vitorlobo>  como faço pra executar o login e senha root automaticamente em um binario? exemplo : /usr/bin/su-to-root -X -c /usr/bin/Eterm ele pede em -X a senha do root. Quero q ao invés disso... nesse código eu já coloque  o usuario e senha root pra executarem automaticos. Alguém sabe?
<diego> olá
<sbrabous> .
<megalinux> teste
<Diego_Sanches> quando vão lançar o precise pangolin final?
<vitor_> ..
<chroot_> boa tarde
<chroot_> gente, quem tiver disponibilidade, favor ler este post-it: http://justpaste.it/xh0
<barna> chroot_, eu li,mas num sei te ajudar!
<barna> :(
<chroot_> obrigado de qualquer forma, barna
<chroot_> gente, quem tiver disponibilidade, favor ler este post-it: http://justpaste.it/xh0
<juniormach> Boa Noite pessoal
<juniormach> alguem por ai?
<paladinn> sim
<Monarquista> Ricardo__, ?
<pablord> Olá, alguém me tira uma dúvida, os programas bzip2 e gzip são INCLUÍDOS no programa tar, ou o tar utiliza os dois programas mas eles são instalado separados?
<tiag> l
<Monarquista> Ubuntero, ?
<xGrind> alguem sabe como habilitar a pesquisa rapida no synaptic?
#ubuntu-br 2012-04-25
<RodrigO23> aoooo galeraaa
<RodrigO23> Tudo bem
<maninho> hehehe tudo blz
<RodrigO23> ao maninho
<maninho> kkkh
<Monarquista> RodrigO23, boa noite. :)
<RodrigO23> Galera
<RodrigO23> Alguem ai sabe um programa bom para diagramaço UML?
<RodrigO23> Fala ai Monarquista
<Monarquista> :)
<RodrigO23> como q vc tah bro?
<Monarquista> to falando lá um tempão man.
<Monarquista> :P
<RodrigO23> Eu toh usando o BitchX vei
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Monarquista> sei lá que diacho ser isso oxi... :p
<l33x> RodrigO23, e aih ta curtindo?
<l33x> eu tb uso ele
<RodrigO23> fala ai man
<l33x> RodrigO23, vc montou um .bitchrc ?
<l33x> RodrigO23, .bitchxrc
<RodrigO23> l33x eu uso ele no Cygwin e no ubuntu
<RodrigO23> como agora
<RodrigO23> estou no windos
<RodrigO23> dows
<l33x> RodrigO23, ta mas vc montou o profile dele para entar com server automatico etc..
<RodrigO23> nao eu digito no prompt ou no terminal isso aqui
<RodrigO23> BitchX irc.freenode.net [meu nick]
<l33x> RodrigO23, rsrsr... esquece vei... rsrsrsr
<RodrigO23> e ja entra automatico
<RodrigO23> mas nao montei profile nenhum nao
<xGrind> é so' aki ou os servidores do ubuntu estao lentos?
<JavaNunes> oi viadinhos
<JavaNunes> voces sao surdos mudos, cegos
<JavaNunes> ivan o viadinho dos balcans
<ivanbajr> boa noite
<ivanbajr> java
<ivanbajr> grato pela recepção
<ivanbajr> lembro que ubuntu-br
<ivanbajr> serve para ajuda
<JavaNunes> ajuda de dar n?
<JavaNunes> seu vadio
<bino> bom dia
<bino> bom dia
<Mylena> Bom dia, =)
<Mylena> o novo kernel do ubunt nity12.04 é o mesmo para o kubuntu 12.04?
<fatality> ae
<pedro> bom dia estou com uma duvida, alguem poderia me ajudar?
<ivanbajr> escreve
<pedro> seguinte
<pedro> tenho o windows 7 na minha maquina e meu HD de 500 esta particionado em Sistema, C, D e HP Tool... tenho um HP Pavilion, e gostaria de instalar o UBUNTo, comprei o CD do UBUNTU 11.10 mas ele não me da a opção de instalar em conjunto
<pedro> somente formatar e tirar o windows
<pedro> como faço para solucionar esse problema?
<ivanbajr> bem
<ivanbajr> quando instalei em primeiro momento
<ivanbajr> encontrei este problema
<ivanbajr> para resolver
<ivanbajr> salvei meu arquivos em um hd ou dvd
<ivanbajr> depois formatei o hd em tres partes
<ivanbajr> com o usb do ubuntu
<ivanbajr> a primeira partição para wind com 250
<pedro> hummm
<pedro> então de qualquer forma vou ter que formatar né?
<ivanbajr> a segunda com 248 para ubuntu
<ivanbajr> a terceira com 2 para swap
<ivanbajr> Foi no momento minha saida
<ivanbajr> pois na instalação inicial do wind
<ivanbajr> ele ocupa o hd por completo
<ivanbajr> e faz varias partições
<pedro> mas deixa eu só te perguntar
<ivanbajr> mas antes de instalar
<pedro> preciso instalar o WINDOWS PRIMEIRO?
<ivanbajr> pegue o ubuntu 12.04
<ivanbajr> sim
<pedro> 12.04?
<pedro> aonde
<ivanbajr> em
<ivanbajr> momento
<ivanbajr> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<ivanbajr> por enquanto estamos em beta
<ivanbajr> mas neste final de semana
<ivanbajr> já deve ter liberado
<pedro> mas posso instalar a versao beta
<pedro> e ele atualiza automaticamente para a completa depois?
<ivanbajr> estou utilizando o beta
<ivanbajr> sim
<ivanbajr> mas se puder esperar
<pedro> deixa eu te perguntar outra coisa
<pedro> então só pra nao ter duvidas
<pedro> vou fazer meu backup
<pedro> e formatar meu pc
<pedro> certo?
<ivanbajr> sim
<pedro> ai eu ja crio as partições pelo windows
<pedro> ou instalo normalmente
<pedro> e quando for por o ubunto ele criara
<pedro> as partições?
<ivanbajr> gosto sempre de criar as partições
<ivanbajr> com o ubuntu
<ivanbajr> só com live cd
<pedro> ok
<pedro> na hora do almoço farei essa transição
<pedro> vou por o beta mesmo
<pedro> e depois ele atualiza para o completo
<ivanbajr> sim
<pedro> a sim
<pedro> ivanbajr: o ubuntu 12.04 ele ja reconhece conexao 3g
<pedro> direto?
<ivanbajr> aqui sem problema
<pedro> ok
<ivanbajr> tenho 3g da oi
<ivanbajr> e quando coloco o live usb ubuntu
<ivanbajr> e reconhece
<ivanbajr> ele reconhece
<ivanbajr> tens sempre boas dicas em video
<ivanbajr> no youtube
<ivanbajr> lembrando que na cone 3g tem sempre de ativar
<ivanbajr> esperando um pouco
<ivanbajr> o reconhecimento
<ivanbajr> do modem
<pedro> ok
<pedro> aqui na empresa nao acessa o youtube
<pedro> =/
<ivanbajr> www.ivanbajr.blospot.com.br
<ivanbajr> blogspot.com.br
<ivanbajr> tem um material para leitura
<ivanbajr> muito bom
<submundo__> bom dia, estava tentando rodar ubuntu 10.04 em um pen drive no netbook dai aparece este erro edd: error 8000 reading sector 141582 vesamenu.c32 not a com32r image, alguem sabe pq acvonteceu?
<ivanbajr> tente o 12.04
<fatality> problema no setor 141582
<fatality> a imagem deve estar corrompida
<Pskol> opa
<[kernel]> opa
<Pskol> galera instalei o Pingolim,
<Pskol> tem como usar o menu do netbook edition?
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho uma dúvida sobre o cups.  Quando a minha impressora imprime as impressões de alguns elementos saem errados se eu não definir como modo postscript mas ela sempre aparece em modo PDF.  Como configurar isso?
<EduardeCalibal> Que que fique "post script (nível do driver)" como meu padrão.
<EduardeCalibal> Outro detalhe, a impressora estando desligada geralmente quando ligo ela vem em pausa, ai tenho que entrar e habilitar ela, queria que ela não entrasse mais em pausa.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou que ao menos saísse da pausa quando a impressora é ligada.
<al4nc4ds> amanhã
<al4nc4ds> ubuntu 12.04 final no ar
<trisquel> eita
<Pskol> ae galera
<L88os> boa noite
<L88os> tem alguém que trabalha para canonical ai?
#ubuntu-br 2012-04-26
<abr> que hora será liberado o 12.04 final?
<Celso> hora?
<abr> sim
<[kernel]> tao dizendo que vai sair amanha
<Celso> só sei que é daqui 3 dias
<[kernel]> ;/
<Celso> amanha?
<abr> me falaram que sai amanhã
<Celso> pensei que seria dia 28
<abr> <Zebe42> is 12.04 server going to be released the same time as desktop?
<abr> <ssfdre38> irght now its 1AM GMT and 5:02 PM PDT
<Monarquista> http://www.tuxtrix.com/2012/04/will-you-upgrade-to-ubuntu-1204.html
<abr> valeu Monarquista, vou dar uma olhada
 * Monarquista "Ubuntu 12.04 LTS will be out in less than 18 hours from now."
<abr> é... acho que aki no BR só à tarde
<Pskol> pega o ultimo snapshouépt logo
<Pskol> nosss
<Pskol> pega o ultimo snapshot logo ue
<Pskol> rs
<Pskol> imagina o trafego que vai ta nesse horario
 * Monarquista acha que os dedos do Pskol beberam cachaça... RSRSRSRS
 * Monarquista saindo um pouco...
<xispirito> pangolin..."qual sistema que você usa? ubuntu pangolin" o.0
<Monarquista> Ricardo__, ainda vive...!?
<rlimaeco> eae será que sai no horário dos usa ou europa ?
<rlimaeco> o novissimo ubuntu 12.04
<Daekdroom> É no horário da Africa do Sul, se não me engano.
<Daekdroom> Que é o mesmo de Londres, se não me engano novamente.
<rlimaeco> que legal
<rlimaeco> poh já são 03:01 na africa dia 26 já , será q sai só la pelos 12:00 ?
<Daekdroom> Acho que é 12:00 mesmo.
<rlimaeco> a pode cre,só a noite vou poder ver isso então q pena kk
<rlimaeco> valeuuu Daekdroon
<Daekdroom> Mas pode atrasar.
<rlimaeco> room*
<rlimaeco> não aguento mais o ruindows, só estava esperando essa versão sair pra voltar pro ubuntu
<rlimaeco> acho que o unity deve estar mais maduro
<rlimaeco> pq até o 11.10 achei alguns bugs , e meio pesado, mais lento que com gnome 3
<rlimaeco> espero que agora esteja supimpa kkk
<Pskol> ta lento ainda
<rlimaeco> puts sera
<Pskol> pelo menos no meu netbook fico pior que o windows 7
<rlimaeco> só pelo beta 2 da pra ter certeza ?
<Pskol> dai to usando o gnome 3
<Pskol> mas nao pode-se comparar com isso porque netbook eh meio fracote
<Daekdroom> Eu não estou achando o Unity lento.
<Pskol> atom 1.66 com 2 gb
<rlimaeco> a perto do gnome 3 o unity é bem lento
<rlimaeco> mas espero que isso mude
<rlimaeco> por que fui com a cara do unity
<rlimaeco> e gnome 3 com ubuntu não fica legal, dai vou ter q ter saco de reinstalar o arch linux com gnome
<rlimaeco> torcendo pra q essa versão seja boaa
<rlimaeco> não tem um lançamento do ubuntu q nao me faz formatar o pc kkk
<Pskol> eh so q eu to usando o gnome 3 disfarçado de gnome 2
<rlimaeco> a tendii
<Pskol> mais light
<rlimaeco> acho q vc ia gostar do cinammon entoa
<rlimaeco> q a equipe do linux mint fez
<rlimaeco> pode instalar em qualquer distro
<Pskol> eu queria aqueles menus do netbook edition
<rlimaeco> já viu ?
<Pskol> nao...
<barna> Pskol, eu to usando um netbook tb com 12.04 com fxde, ta voaando!
<Pskol> barna, instalou o lubuntu?
<Pskol> ou instalou o lxde por cima
<Pskol> rlimaeco, vo da uma olhada
<rlimaeco> se vai curtir Pskol
<rlimaeco> é o gnome 3 modificado pra ficar mais leve e com o jeitinho gnome 2
<Pskol> barna, sabe bota aqueles menus que tinha no netbook edition???
<rlimaeco> barna, velocidade em um netbook tente o #! crunchbang , é debian com openbox focado em desempenho, poh testei em um fico um avião mesmo
<Pskol> o 10.04 netbook edition voava no meu net aki... gostava muito
<Pskol> usei um tempao
<rlimaeco> eu achei mto legal, pena q pararam com essa versão
<Pskol> poise
<Pskol> tava ate pensando em instalar denovo ele
<Pskol> ja que eh LTS
<rlimaeco> tranquilo
<rlimaeco> eu coloco o crunchbang nos pcs velhos da facul , fica uma maravilha kkkk
<rlimaeco> pelo pendrive mesmo
<rlimaeco> melhor q o ruindows cagado
<rlimaeco> xp ainda
<rlimaeco> kkk
<rlimaeco> bom vo dormir , amanha acordar e baixar a versão nova
<rlimaeco> grande abraço pra vcs
<Pskol> absss
<Pskol> faloww
<rlimaeco> comunidade ubuntu ! prazer fazer parte
<barna> rlimaeco, to qerendo meter debian nele mesmo!
<barna> osso é q o meu é aqueles com 2 placas de video!
<rlimaeco> isso aee vai de crunchbang !
<barna> intel + nvidia!
<rlimaeco> tranquilo
<barna> o driver pra debian ainda ta osso!
<rlimaeco> crunchbang é totalmente out-of-the-box
<rlimaeco> ele não deve ter proprietario
<Pskol> instala no muck
<rlimaeco> mas vai rodar bem com o generico sem fica cagado pq nao precisa usar o compose de opengl nem nada
<rlimaeco> mas sempre há um jeitinho
<rlimaeco> só googlar
<rlimaeco> temaisss vo indo ta tarde aqui
<rlimaeco> abratzzz galera
<Pskol> flw
<barna> fui....
<lipearu> boa noite
<sisters> 12.04 cade???
<tobaanal> brasnet forever?
<xiaoxiao> alguém poderia me informar
<xiaoxiao> quando sera o lançamento do ubuntu 12.04?
<xiaoxiao> alguem poderia me responder
<P-CHAN> Ah galerinha do bem! Podo de Jedi
<P-CHAN> Qual a melhor ferramenta pra remasterizar?
<rogerio> Bom dia pessoal!
<abr> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<Monarquista> Bom dia dead channel... http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/ubuntu-1204-lts-released-see-whats-new.html
<Eronides_> Quem já testou o novo Ubuntu, tá mesmo supimpa?
<Monarquista> Eronides_, bom dia.
<Monarquista> Eronides_, to com ele desde domingo e tá muiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiito melhor que o trash hits que foi o ubuntu 11.04!
<edgabaldi> o site do ubuntu.com tá muito congestionado
<edgabaldi> alguem tem o arquivo do torrent ai?
<edgabaldi> :P
<helderc> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<helderc> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/release/
<edgabaldi> helderc, vou tentar, grato.
<helderc> :)
<edgabaldi> helderc, Tenho um processasdor  Intel Core I5, eu baixo essa versão amd64
<edgabaldi> certo?
<edgabaldi> queria baixar torrent...
<Tonao35> bom dia
<Tonao35> alguem sabe como remover a barra inferior do gnome classic ubuntu 12.04?
<sistematico> Gnome Classic?
<helderc> edgabaldi: seu processador é de 64bits? Se for, sim
<edgabaldi> helderc, é sim.
<sistematico> edgabaldi: Certo.
<edgabaldi> sistematico, helderc beleza. :-) obrigado.
<sistematico> edgabaldi: Vai na fé.
<Tonao35> uso o classic ou o gnome 2 como chamam
<Tonao35> lacarte
<edgabaldi> só atualizo meu ubuntu em versão LTS :P
<sistematico> Tonao35: Clica com o direito nela ué.
<edgabaldi> fico perdido
<edgabaldi> heheh
<Tonao35> sistematico, nao existe essa opcao
<Tonao35> so nos 10.04  e 10.01
<Tonao35> o meu e 12.04
<sistematico> Mas se for o Gnome 2.x tem que ter essa opção.
<sistematico> Tonao35: Então é o Gnome 3 :)
<Tonao35> aparece na sessao do usuario como gnome classic
<sistematico> Tonao35: Pra tu usar o Gnome 2.x num dá mais, a única coisa que mais se parece com o Gnome 2 é o Mate Desktop Environment.
<sistematico> Que nada mais é que um fork do Gnome 2.x..
<sistematico> Tonao35: Consegue tirar uma foto da tela?
<Tonao35> sim
<Tonao35> peraai
<sistematico> Tonao35: Eu te ajudo, mas eu preciso ver o problema.
<sistematico> Aqui eu uso outro SO e uso o OpenBox nele, nem uso o Gnome.
<sistematico> Só venho aqui pra tentar ajudar o pessoal, passo longe do Ubuntu :D
<rogerio> pessoal alguem me ajude com  um link para baixar o 12.04 ?
<Tonao35> sistematico, https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2617702020197&set=a.2617666899319.89850.1784521357&type=3&theater
<Tonao35> quero dar fim na barra inferior
<fcoambrozio> rogerio: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<Tonao35> rogerio, ubuntu.com
<rogerio> grato pessoal
<rogerio> alguém testou o lubuntu 12.04?
<sistematico> Tonao35: É o seguinte.
<sistematico> rogerio: Meu Pai usa.
<sistematico> Tonao35: Você provavelmente deve estar usando o Gnome3 em modo Fallback.
<rogerio> ficou bom ?
<helderc> edgabaldi: desculpe a demora. os torrents estão nos links que passei
<Tonao35> isso
<sistematico> Tonao35: Tentou entrar com o Gnome3 normal?
<Tonao35> normal que vc fala e unity?
<helderc> Tonao35: tentou clicar com o botao direito na barra?
<sistematico> rogerio: Sempre fica né :)
<helderc> acho que tem um remover lá em algum lugar
<Tonao35> sistematico, ja sim. nos 10.04 e 10.10 fazia isso mais agora nao mais.
<sistematico> Tonao35: Não, Gnome é uma coisa, o Unity é outra.
<Tonao35> eu nao entendo muito
<Tonao35> gosto do sistema lacart
<sistematico> Tonao35: sudo apt-get install gnome
<sistematico> Tonao35: Não sei ao certo.
<Tonao35> e quero usar o docky e fica sobrepondo a barra
<Monarquista> rogerio, bom dia.
<Monarquista> rogerio, to falando com você dele.
<Monarquista> usando aqui desde domingo passado
<sistematico> Tonao35: Com a atualização do Ubuntu o Alacarte foi banido junto com o Gnome 2 :)
<Tonao35> eu recoloquei com um comando
<Monarquista> sistematico, tem o alacarte pra o ubuntu 12.04 e funciona! ;)
<Tonao35> mais gostaria de tirar a barra inferio
<sistematico> Monarquista: Não sabia.
<Tonao35> falta so a opcao de poder manipular
<Tonao35> como tinha anteriormente
<Tonao35> dei o comando de instalar o gnome
<rogerio> Monarquista é que a ultima versão não funcionou minha placa pcmcia de wireless, ai tive de usar o ubuntu 10.04 o unico em que a placa funcionou
<Monarquista> sistematico, http://sejalivre.org/facilite-a-criacao-de-atalhos-no-ubuntu-12-04-e-11-10-com-o-alacarte/
<Monarquista> rodr1go, um...
<sistematico> Tonao35: Acho que descobri alguma coisa sobre o Gnome Classic.
<sistematico> Tonao35: Você vai ficar feliz :)
<Tonao35> diga, rsrsr
<sistematico> Tonao35: http://askubuntu.com/questions/69576/how-to-customize-the-gnome-classic-panel tenta isso aqui primeiro.
<bino> bom dia
<sistematico> Se não der pra remover mesmo assim, me avisa.
<sistematico> bino: Bom dia!
<Tonao35> ok
<bino> fala sistematico, tempo q não conversamos. Bão ?
<Tonao35> sistematico, o lacarte eu ja tenho, quero excluir somente a barra inferior
<sistematico> bino: Bão!
<Monarquista> bino, bom dia.
<bino> dia
<sistematico> Tonao35: Depois de executar isso: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback o que ele retornou? Disse que já estava instalado?
<Tonao35> sistematico, o que to percebendo e que eles tao dificultando o uso de outra coisa que nao seja unity
<sistematico> heh
<Tonao35> sudo apt-get gnome-session-fallback ja tinha feito . o que quero e excluir a barra inferior
<sistematico> Tonao35: Eu sei! Calma.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Tonao35: WIN+ALT+Clique direito no Painel.
<sistematico> Tonao35: Ou ALT+Clique Direito.
<sistematico> Tonao35: O que acontece?
<sistematico> Tonao35: Esse cara aqui, fez exatamente o que você quer, só que no Natty: https://turriebuntu.wordpress.com/ubuntu-pages/natty-specific-pages/using-gnome-classic-with-awn-on-11-04/
<sistematico> Você pode tentar a dica dele.
<sistematico> Pô, saiu...
<sistematico> :\
<sistematico> Falô pro 6..
<Tonao35> sistematico, nada
<Tonao35> a barra inferior nao pode ser retirada no 12.04 gnome classic
<Tonao35> to querendo implantar o ubuntu aqui em casa mais ta dificil
<Tonao35> na hor aque o pessoal comeca a se acostumar eles mudam o layout
<rayoness> dae galera...pfv...tenho q instala uma impressora compartilhada do windows aki no ubuntu mas nao cunsigui...alguem pode ajuda ai?....eh uma ricoh 1013
<LACabeza> wew Ubuntu 12.04 lançado... Palmas! xD
<d70> onde acho o md5sum para o ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso ?
<d70> n sei nenhum ftp , nenhum mirror, quero saber se é a img que eu baixei q ta errada....
<helderc> d70: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/release/
<d70> helderc,  valeu!
<helderc> :)
<Monarquista> d70, bom dia
<Monarquista> d70, http://ubuntued.info/faca-download-do-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin
<d70> Monarquista,  bom dia!
<[speakup]> oi
<[speakup]> gente como eu gero uma iso do meu sistema atual mesmo?
<magnunpaula> bom dia =)
<[speakup]> bom dia magnunpaula.
<[speakup]> tu pode dá esta ajuda aí?
<[speakup]> :D:D
<[speakup]> fah, concertei meu sudo risada
<magnunpaula> não posso cara
<magnunpaula> não sou essa area
<bc345> bom dia
<[speakup]> bc345: bom dia.
<kaizerslawten> Bom dia Pessoal !
<d70> kaizerslawten, bomdia
<kaizerslawten> tenho um Nokia N800 rodando o 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope
<Tonao35> sou um fã do ubuntu desde que conheci em 2009. Brigo aqui em casa pra que todos usem mais com esse engessamento do ubuntu to quase desistindo. dos dois pcs que tem aqui em casa
<Tonao35> um era exclusivamente ubuntu e a gora e windows 7
<Tonao35> so ficou esse aqui particionado que eu uso
<Tonao35> vou esperar por melhorias
<[speakup]> oieee
<Tonao35> oieee
<[speakup]> [kernel]: vc sabe gerar uma iso de um sistema né?
<[speakup]> podem ajudar lá com a iso?
<[speakup]> queria gerar uma iso de digo, gerar uma live cd do meu atual sistema com todos os pacotes dele.
<[kernel]> sei nao :/
<[speakup]> hm...
<[speakup]> penssei que tu soubesse...
<[speakup]> tipo
<[speakup]> nao queria perder meu sistema
<[speakup]> [kernel]: e ageitei meu sudo, agora tá de boa
<[speakup]> afff. que chuva...
<Tonao35> gostaria de saber tambem
<d70> alguem sabe um monitor para o desktop, para monitorar o espaço no HD,  ?
<Pskol> ae negada
<Tonao35> fui
<[speakup]> monitor de sistemas não? :D
<Celso> [speakup], http://www.linuxdescomplicado.com.br/2011/05/saiba-como-criar-seu-proprio-cd-de.html
<[speakup]> otimo
<RxDx> instalei o ubuntu 12.04... esta meio bugado, ele nao reconhece minha placa grafica.. uso um note com nvidia optimus.. alguem com o mesmo problema?
<carlos_> Estou usando o ubuntu  unity 11.10 como atualizo para há 12.04  ?
<xiaoxiao> alguém poderia me informar quando sairá a versão 12.04 do ubuntu?
<helderc> saiu hj de manha
<xiaoxiao> o.O onde eu consigo o download, pois não achei aqui no site...
<helderc> ubuntu.com
<carlos_> Alguém sabe com se faz para atualizar da 11.10 para há 12.04 ?
<helderc> carlos_: digite no terminal
<helderc> $ sudo apt-get update
<helderc> $ sudo apt-get upgrade
<helderc> depois disso provavelmente vc vai receber a notificação do que saiu a nova versão
<Daekdroom> update-manager -c
<helderc> tb funciona
<Daekdroom> apt-get não atualiza entre duas versões do ubuntu
<helderc> eu sei que não. mas como eu disse: "ele vai receber a NOTIFICAÇÃO que saiu a nova versão"
<Daekdroom> Pra linha de comando se usa o 'do-release-upgrade'
<al4nc4ds> http://br-linux.org/2012/download-do-ubuntu-12-04-lts/
<al4nc4ds> Final
<carlos_> Não deu amigo.
<X-warrior> Galera, no Ubuntu 12.04 com gnome fallback. Como eu faço pra mudar os botões de posição? tentei usar o gconf-editor e não consegui
<henaaque> como fazer para ubuntu reconhcer placa de video da intel? (intel gma 4500m)
<Wilson_Ubuntu> Semeando Ubuntu 12.04
<[kernel]> henaaque, baixa o driver da sua placa de video no site do fabricante e instala
<henaaque> e como eu faço pra iniciar o ubuntu, sem o driver?
<henaaque> fica dando crash no unity
<pereiram> alguém com 12.04 pode me mandar o /etc/fonts.conf dele?
<pereiram> perdão, /etc/fonts/fonts.conf
<YanGM> oi
<rogerio_> Pessoal boa tarde acabei de instalar o ubuntu 12.04 e meu wireless nãqo funciona
<YanGM> eu estou para instalar ubuntu 12.04 aqui mas queria umas dicas sobre sistemas de arquivos (so encontro texto desatualizado)
<al4nc4ds> clear
<al4nc4ds> algum op pode atualizar o topico ?
<ogroo__> eu isntalei o Ubuntu 12.4 ainda beta como devo fazer para instalar a versao final
<ogroo__> alguem ajuda ai?
<ogroo__> ?
<ogroo__> !paste
<ogroo__> vou sair sem resposta
<spiga> rodei um nmap no meu ip e ta aparecendo 8081/tcp closed blackice-icecap
<spiga> eu liberei no modem.
<spiga> agora preciso abrir ela no linux?
<Tonao35> boa tarde
<Tonao35> uso o ubuntu 12.04 com o gnome classic. alguem sabe como tirar o painel inferior??
<Tonao35> boa noite
<L88os> caraca , tópico continua no beta 1.
<L88os> alguém já instalou o 12.04?
<lipearu> L88os: to baxando agora. vou instalar a noite
<lipearu> por?
<L88os> queria saber as primeiras impressões. como o sistema está, mais rápido, mais leve.
<Tonao35> L88os, eu ja
<Tonao35> acho um pouco pesado
<L88os> sério?
<Tonao35> eu achei
<L88os> mas você instalou do zero?
<Tonao35> sim
<Tonao35> ja instalei 3 vezes
<Tonao35> deu alguns bugs
<Tonao35> mais agora ta normal um pouco pesado
<Tonao35> tenho o w7 particionado e o seven ta mais rapido
<Tonao35> tava querendo uma forma de tirar a painel unity
<Tonao35> e colocar o docky
<L88os> já tentou esse? http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/cairo-dock-3-0-seu-ubuntu-com-cara-de-mac-os.html
<lipearu> da hora esse L88os
<L88os> acompanhe esse site é incrível.
<L88os> ubuntubrsc.com
<L88os> recomendo
<lipearu> varias dicas legais
<lipearu> o 11.04 eu tive problemas com o GRUB
<lipearu> vamos ver esse
<L88os> quando você for divulgar o ubuntu divulque com esse link http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/precise1204/
<L88os> o melhor site que já vi. na minha opnião
<Tonao35> fui, boa noite a todos
<RodrigO23> Fala ai galerinhaaa
<L88os> eai
<[kernel]> eae
<RodrigO23> Fala [kernel]
<RodrigO23> fala L88os
<RodrigO23> como vao?
<[kernel]> firmeza
<L88os> já instalou o 12.04?
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> vou baixar agoraaaaaaaaaa
<RodrigO23> saushausha
<RodrigO23> pensei que ia lançar dia 28
<L88os> kkk
<L88os> olha só
<L88os> www.ubuntubrsc.com/precise1204/
<Pskol> ae galera
<L88os> eai
<L1p3> ae
<Pskol> 328 mb de atualizaçao
<L1p3> ¬¬
<Pskol> do beta para o release
<L1p3> 12.04?
<Pskol> eh
<L88os> acho que não tem release mais
<Pskol> alguem teve tudo isso de atualizaçao tbm
<Pskol> de ontem pra hj
<Pskol> ???
<Pskol> 590 pacotes atualizados, 6 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<L88os> é por causa do lançamento oficial
<Pskol> poise, achei que ia ser mais light
<L88os> xispirito: já receu alguma vez o CD do ubuntu da canonical?
<Pskol> eu ja, L88os
<L88os> quanto tempo demora para chegar?
<Pskol> demorou 1 mes e meio
<Pskol> da versao 7.04
<Pskol> e o da 10.04 demorou 3 semanas
<Pskol> mas eles tao enviando cd ainda?
<L88os> + ou -
<L88os> mas 3 meses é tempo pra caramba
<L88os> minha internet é lenta para baixar vai demorar uma eternidade.
<Pskol> nao foi 3 meses, foram 3 semanas
<L88os> puts, estava pensando em outra coisa acabei digitando errado.
<Pskol> poise, ve algum amigo ai q tenha internet mais rapida
<Pskol> baixa rapidao
<RodrigO23> quanto eh sua net L88os
<RodrigO23> ?
<L88os> nem queira saber.
<RodrigO23> ahh tah valendo
<L88os> vergonhosos. 150
<Pskol> 44 kbps?
<Pskol> kkkk
<Pskol> rs
<L88os> taxa de download 16
<RodrigO23> vixi usei 500kbps por muito tempo
<lipy> nossa
<lipy> kkk
<L88os> faça as contas
<lipy> ainda existe?
<RodrigO23> sim
<RodrigO23> hj possuo
<Pskol> L88os, 18 k de taxa de download?? vixe isso dai vc baixa em um dia o cd do ubuntu entao
<RodrigO23> 4mb
<RodrigO23> toh baixando o 12.04 @ 426kbps
<L88os> ahhh tá.. até baixaria, masmeu pc está estragado e estou usando via live-CD
<Pskol> deixa de madruga baixando, no outro dia a noite deve terminar
<Pskol> vai numa lan house entao
<L88os> ixi... uma opção pior que a outra
<Pskol> conbina com o cara la pra ele biaxar
<Pskol> ai vc combina um preço
<L88os> tentei isso hoje
<RodrigO23> ow faz assim L88os
<RodrigO23> baixa o 12
<RodrigO23> na lan
<RodrigO23> pede pro cara da lan copiar o arquivo da iso no pendrive
<lipy> acabei de baixar, ta queimando o cd agora. foi rapidin. baixando a 250 kbps
<RodrigO23> e ai vc grava na sua casa
<Pskol> faz boot pelo pen drive logo
<Pskol> :P
<Pskol> no meu net eu fui obriggado a fazer isso,, mas eh bom q vc nao gasta cd
<L88os> vou ver o que da para fazer.
<L88os> tenho que sair até mais.
<alexandrestelar> ola todos ja to usando pangolin e só deu bulha para conectar na internet pois exigia configurar meu modem dlink 500b como dhcp automatico e ralei para descobrir isso.
<alexandrestelar> ola todos ja to usando pangolin e só deu bulha para conectar na internet pois exigia configurar meu modem dlink 500b como dhcp automatico e ralei para descobrir isso.
<alexandrestelar> ta bem parecido com o anterior ..como sempre
<alexandrestelar> fala Pskol lembra deu? asilva
<alexandrestelar> Pskol, sou da epoca da ursinha e udk
<alexandrestelar> Pskol, anao sei se el aainda usa ubuntu
<alexandrestelar> nao sei se ela usa ubuntu ainda
<Pskol> poise a ursinha sumiu
<Pskol> sera que ela ta usando windows ? :P
<RodrigO23> ow Pskol
<RodrigO23> eu conversei com ela semana passada
<RodrigO23> ela tah usando ubuntu ainda sim
<Pskol> RodrigO23, ahh bom hehe.. mas eu so tava zuano tbm >D
<RodrigO23> auhsauhsuahsuashauh
<RodrigO23> vou sair ai volto depois
<kaiowa> caros boa noite
<Prime> boa noite a todos
<kaiowa> por favor poderiam me indicar um programa pra criar um pendrive bootavel com o 12.04 no ubuntu?
<Prime> minha primeira vez e já vou poder ajudar
<Prime> kaiowa eu sei um bom e facil
<kaiowa> por favor
<Prime> só um segundo q vou pegar o nome aki
<kaiowa> lembrando que sei criar um pendrive bootavel pelo windows
<kaiowa> mais queria fazer pelo linux
<kaiowa> ubuntu
<kaiowa> usb-creator
<kaiowa> Prime, obrigado mais ja consegui
<Prime> ok
<Prime> pessoal eu novo aki
<Prime> primeira vez q uso o xchat
<Prime> gostaria de saber se tem alguma forma de almentar a fonte ?
<Pskol> ter tem
<Prime> aumentar*
<Prime> teria como vc me explicar
<Pskol> vai em configuraçoes > aparecencia
<Pskol> aparencia
<licensed> ele quer aumentar a fonte do xchat pelo que eu entendi Pskol
<licensed> Prime, correto?
<Pskol> entao
<Pskol> é por ali
<licensed> eh em Preferencias no xchat
<Prime> no meu não tem a opção aparencia.
<Pskol> nos menus do X Chat
<licensed> Pskol, nao existe aparencia no xchat
<Pskol> ah é. kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Pskol> eu to ficando doido
<licensed> aparencia é no system settings do kde
<Pskol> cachaça maledita
<licensed> Prime, settings -> preferences
<Prime> muito obrigado pela ajuda
<licensed> que isso kra. precisando
<Pskol> como q eu loi errado ali? hauhauua
<Pskol> li
<Pskol> ah eu vo janta.. ja venho
<licensed> eu percebo que o pessoal daqui tem muita dificuldade em entender a pergunta dos usuarios
<licensed> tudo bem que nem sempre fica claro. mas para isso que temos cérebro. pra usar. se nao, poderíamos utilizar somente robôs para responder às perguntas
<licensed> ja vi muita gente sofrendo pra entender a pergunta do usuario. quando eu passei a vista ja entendi o problema
<licensed> nao estou dizendo somente desse caso nao, a mais de 3 anos que venho percebendo isso constantemente
<Prime> eu participo muito de forum, tem pessoas q não sabem formular a pergunta, ai é tenso.
<Pskol> eh mesmo
<Pskol> aparece cada coisa.. (igual eu) kkk
<Pskol> mas ultimamente o canal ta bem parado mesmo
<Pskol> ou nao?
<Pskol> faz uns 6 meses q nao entrava aki
<Prime> mais tem muita gente logado, né ?
<Prime> será que é pouco divulgado ?
<Pskol> tambem..
<Pskol> mas o pessoal parece q deu uma desanimada
<Pskol> sei la
<Prime> acho q nóis mesmo tbm podeiramos divulgar o canal.
<Dead_Thinker> Good night ubuntuers :)
<Dead_Thinker> Community on flame hehe
<Prime> boa noite
<insano> Dead_Thinker, it burns
<Dead_Thinker> E ai alguém que estava com o 11.10 já atualizou pro 12.04? Vale a pena? hehe
<Prime> estou aki para fazer a mesma pergunta kkkk
<insano> atualizei desde quando era beta
<Prime> e o q vc achou ?
<insano> o sistema estava bem estável desde a versão beta
<insano> ótima integração com o gnome 3.4
<Pskol> eu to atualizando do beta pro 12 agora
<insano> e várias melhorias no unity
<insano> mas tem uma coisa que me deixa puto no ubuntu
<Prime> não sei se eu atualizo, minha placa de video e onboard - radeon 2100
<Prime> é antiga.
<insano> o tema padrão do ubuntu é horrível
<insano> só quem tem costume com o sistema sabe como customizar e melhorar isso um pouco
<insano> acho que a canonical tá indo no caminho errado com o unity
<Prime> uma pegunta sobre o Xchat - como deixo minha frase de cor diferente.
<Dead_Thinker> Cara, eu até gosto do Unity, acho o Gnome bem mais prático, mas dá pra usar o Unity hehe, apesar que no meu note não uso pq é meio pesado, mas no trampo uso de boa
<Daekdroom> Prime, clique direito no campo de mensagem
<Dead_Thinker> Prime, inventa isso não macho hehe, deixe as coisas de MSN pra MSn hehe, zuando
<Prime> kkkk
<Daekdroom> Mas na maior parte dos canais da freenode isso nem funciona.
<Daekdroom> E as pessoas não gostam muito de que usem isso.
<Prime> é para diferenciar mesmo o q eu escrevo
<Dead_Thinker> Meu medo de atualizar pro 12.04, além de perder algo/ter que configura de novo (sei que é difícil, pq já fiz antes e n perdi nada) é também deixar o note mais lento, pq uso pra dev, rodando servidores e tal.
<Prime> meu monitor mesmo sendo grande fica longe de mim.
<Prime> vai me ensina ai depois te dou um presente, um cd do ubuntu 12.04
<insano> Dead_Thinker, no caso de servidores é muito mais complicado
<insano> pq uma mudança de versão pode tornar o sistema uma bagunça
<insano> dependendo do serviço...
<Dead_Thinker> insano, no meu caso nem tanto, mas é preferível sim manter uma versão "fixa" dependendo do que se trabalha
<Prime> isso é verdade
<insano> seria interessante alguma opção desse tipo na hora de atualizar
<Dead_Thinker> já peguei a iso do 12.04 com um cara do suporte no trampo mas acho que vou baixar via torrent pra deixar seedando :P
<insano> só atualizar os serviços que vc escolher....
<Dead_Thinker> insano, concordo, pq ô coisa chata é ter que compilar/configurar na mão hehe
<Dead_Thinker> mas o apt-get deve fornecer esse tipo de coisa, instalar versão x, acho que já fiz isso
<insano> para upgrade ele não faz
<insano> só para update
<Prime> pow, me ensina ai, como mudo a cor das minhas frases.
<insano> Prime, pra que tu quer mudar a cor?
<Dead_Thinker> é, pra upgrade acho q n msm
<Prime> pq meu monitor fica longe de min e é ruim a cor preta.
<Pskol> o canal nao aceita cores
<Prime> o insano esta escrevendo em vermelho
<Pskol> so no #ubuntu-emo que aceita
<Prime> vermelho fica bom aki
<Pskol> eh pq selecionou o seu nick
<Pskol> ele citou vc
<Dead_Thinker> Prime, não cara, só aparece vermelho quando citam teu nck hehe
<Dead_Thinker> é do xchat
<Dead_Thinker> *nick
<Prime> ok, então deixa vlw
<Prime> acho q vou atulizar o meu, já estou usando o pc sem aceleração mesmo.
<Dead_Thinker> Corrigindo, nem preciso baixar a iso de novo, é só pegar o torrent e seedar a iso :P derp
<RodrigO23> Fala galer
<insano> Dead_Thinker, se eu fosse atualizar no seu caso
<insano> eu faria uma iso do sistema
<insano> como forma de backup
<insano> depois atualizaria e testaria para ver se funciona
<insano> se não funcionar, voltava a versão antiga...
<Prime> acho q vou fazer isso.
<Dead_Thinker> funfa deve funfar cara, pq já atualizei uma vez do 9.04->9.10->10.04
<Dead_Thinker> e se não me engano ainda estiquei pro 10.10
<Dead_Thinker> e tudo funfou de boa
<Dead_Thinker> meu medo maior mesmo é ficar lento hehe
<Dead_Thinker> apesar q dizem q a intenção dele é ser mais rápido, e parece estar
<insano> bixo, trabalhando com TI a gente fica neurotico com essa historia de backup...
<Dead_Thinker> mas vou fazer um teste do live cd antes, não posso atualizar esses dias mms
<Dead_Thinker> *mesmo
<Dead_Thinker> insano, verdade, mesmo atualizando eu fazia bkp antes :)
<RodrigO23> pessoal como que faz para ocultar a barra lateral do 12.04 igual ao 11.10
<insano> RodrigO23, insano o myunity -> sudo apt-get install myunit
<insano> instala o myunity*
<insano> lá tem a opção
<Prime> Rodrig023 - como esta rodando o 12.04 seu pc ?
<RodrigO23> vo baixar
<insano> Prime,
<Prime> diga Insano.
<insano> usa o %C#text%C para mudar a cor do texto
<insano> onde C é o numero da cor
<insano> que vc quer
<RodrigO23> em que aspecto vc diz Prime ?
<Prime> ok, vou tentar aki
<RodrigO23> desempenho? hardware
<insano> Prime, testei aqui
<insano> não funcionou
#ubuntu-br 2012-04-27
<Prime> %10#teste%10
<insano> pra fazer isso é mais complicado
<Prime> testei não fucionou.
<Prime> Rodrigo em questão desempenho
<RodrigO23> Excelenteeee
<RodrigO23> estou usando num Core 2 duo
<RodrigO23> 3Gb de ram
<RodrigO23> ubuntu 64bits
<RodrigO23> uma máquiba
<RodrigO23> máquina
<insano> Prime, Configurações > Avançadas > Eventos de Texto
<insano> Procura por "Your message", lá vc configura a cor das suas mensagens
<Prime> agora funcionou
<Prime> testei lá
<Prime> away
<Prime> voltei
<MrBoss> alguém usa iphone no ubuntu ?
<Pskol> os[Linux 3.2.0-20-generic-pae i686] distro[Ubuntu "precise" 12.04] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N450   @ 1.66GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1000MHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 82.4% free] disk[Total: 230.6GB, 60.3% free] video[Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<Pskol> ahha..
<Dead_Thinker> MrBoss, usei muito pouco
<Dead_Thinker> só pra passar músicas eu acho
<Dead_Thinker> Não uso tanto meu iPhone como deveria hehe
<Dead_Thinker> Uma besteirinha que sinto falta do ubuntu <=10.10 é poder exibir o status da memória/processador/rede na barra de menu
<Dead_Thinker> uso o gnome no note, no 11.10
<Dead_Thinker> MrBoss, qual o pro?
<Prime> away
<Prime> de volta
<MrBoss> Dead_Thinker tambem uso o gnome nao me adptei ao kde
<Dead_Thinker> MrBoss, digo, tu ia perguntar algo sobre iPhone no Ubuntu?
<Prime> eu registrei meu nick e o email não chegou, já aconteceu isso com alguem ?
<ubuntero> Prime, registrei a tanto tempo que nem me lembro
<MrBoss> Dead_Thinker para atualizar o iOs
<Prime> q estranho, vou esperar mais um pouco para vê se chega.
<maninho> noite
<Dead_Thinker> noite
<ubuntero> noite
<Prime> boa
<Dead_Thinker> MrBoss, ah, eu não arrisquei atualizar o iOS por lá hehe, uma vez inventei de tentar por uma VM deu merda, mas nas últimas versões dá pra atualizar pelo wifi mesmo
<MrBoss> verdade
<MrBoss> Dead_Thinker conhece algum programa similar pro Project ?
<Dead_Thinker> MrBoss, tem alguns, xô ver aqui
<Dead_Thinker> MrBoss, http://alternativeto.net/software/microsoft-project/
<Dead_Thinker> tem uns web ai mas tem uns desktop tb
<Dead_Thinker> como o Gnome Planner
<Dead_Thinker> e esse OpenProj acho que  é um dos mais famosos se não me engano
<Dead_Thinker> e tem o dotProject/Web2Project tb hehe em PHP/Mysql, web
<ubuntero> na linha web tem o redmine também
<MrBoss> ja ouvi falar em OpenProj
<MrBoss> amanha vou ver isso
<MrBoss> abc
<Leponex> Boa noite
<Prime> boa noite
<Leponex> To voltando de uma dimensão paralela, queria saber como anda o 12.04
<Leponex> Andam tendo reclamações?
<Dead_Thinker> Leponex, Windows ou cachaça?
<Dead_Thinker> hehe
<Leponex> cachaça
<Leponex> eu to agora do PC da minha mulé, então to usando o ruindows msm...
<Leponex> eu tava testando o LinuxMint no laboratório. Mas me descepcionou em alguns fatores
<Leponex> minha mulé*
<Leponex> ele ta muito "bonitinho" e pouco funcional
<Leponex> ai to buscando um novo distro, a instalação do arch é meio complicada então prefiro não arriscar perder 500gb de hd :{
<Dead_Thinker> hehe, entendo, tive muita vontade de testar o Mint como substituto do Ubuntu, mas ainda não rolou
<Dead_Thinker> Arch parece legal tb, mas tenho impressão que é meio 'muita mão na massa', como era/é o Slackware, acredito :P
<Leponex> Um amigo me disse que o arch é melhor para programadores em geral
<Leponex> e convenhamos que o ubuntu é mais um "vamos popularizar o linux ieiiii...." Tem muito  a se fazer
<Leponex> Não to dizendo que é ruim
<Download> Boa noite a todos
<Leponex> boa noite
<Leponex> Foi bom conversar com vocês
<Leponex> até
<ruffleS> esse tópico tá precisando de uma atualizada né... cadê nosso companheiro andré gondim pra botar ordem na casa?
<pibarnas> ruffleS: andré gondim??? =(
<ruffleS> pibarnas: pois é... o cara faz falta na comunidade
<Rudineiw> falei com o Tiago agora, ele ficou de providenciar a atualização do tópico
<cordoval> ruffleS:
<cordoval> i can only speak english
<ruffleS> ok. let me try to help you
<ruffleS> you're trying to boot ubuntu using a cd, right?
<cordoval> no
<cordoval> well with the aid
<cordoval> yes what it happened is that i was on ubuntu 11.10
<cordoval> then upgrading it failed after it downloaded
<cordoval> so it was installing, then had to reboot
<cordoval> then upon reboot it failed with a message git id unknown or something like that
<cordoval> so now i am back on the same computer but using the live cd
<xGrind> ruffleS, andre gondim faleceu cara ;/
<ruffleS> i see what's going on your pc now... your upgrade failed and now you can't boot
<cordoval> and on ubuntu 10.10 and i have a terminal open and also i see the hard disk mounted
<ruffleS> xGrind eu sei. tava só lembrando dele. se ele estivesse vivo o tópico já teria sido atualizado
<cordoval> correct ruffleS
<barna> entrei no canal errado?
<xGrind> barna kk. ta no canal certo
<cordoval> ok so you told me to check md5 the iso right?
<ruffleS> cordoval: ok. here's what you have to do, download ubuntu 12.04 from this page: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<ruffleS> cordoval: just in case you haven't done that yet
<barna> pq tão falando ingles aki?
<ruffleS> barna o cara ta precisando de ajuda, daí eu dei um whois pensei que ele era brasileiro e pedi pra ele vir pra ca.
<barna> ok! só achei estranho! mas blz!
<cordoval> ruffleS: downloading
<cordoval> in the ruffleS however i am looking for iso on disk
<cordoval> I think i should have it right?
<ruffleS> cordoval; there you go! afterwards you'll either have to burn the file onto a cd or create a live usb with a usb stick
<ruffleS> cordoval: i don't know. not sure...
<ruffleS> cordoval; you tell me
<ruffleS> have you downloaded it already?
<[kernel]> hello guys
<[kernel]> lol
<[kernel]> kkkkk
<ruffleS> [kernel] hello yourself
<cordoval> ruffleS: i have not downloaded it yet
<cordoval> it is downloading
<ruffleS> cordoval: ok so download it so i can guide you through a clean install
<cordoval> the thing is that when i upgraded on while on 11.10 i guess it did download the iso or not? i guess not
<cordoval> ok but it will not remove my information right?
<cordoval> i need all my setup back
<ruffleS> cordoval: no, it didn't. all it did was download packages but packages will be useless by now
<ruffleS> cordoval you can always backup your data after you log into 12.04 live session
<cordoval> ok
<cordoval> oh so it will not keep it around?
<ruffleS> cordoval what is it you don't wanna loose anyway?
<cordoval> only my files
<ruffleS> ok. that can be arranged
<cordoval> ok cool
<ruffleS> how fast is our internet connection?
<ruffleS> your*
<cordoval> ok so after i download those 600+MB how to put them on something i can install? I have a usb 4GB
<cordoval> my internet connection is 5MB
<cordoval> it says now 2%
<ruffleS> you got an usb stick lying around, right?
<ruffleS> jesus christ that's gonna take a while...
<cordoval> yes i have that usb around
<cordoval> I am desperate for this to be before ready by dawn
<cordoval> this is my work laptop it is crazy
<ruffleS> where you from, mate?
<cordoval> I am from Peru
<cordoval> where are you from?
<ruffleS> brazil
<Monarquista> barna, boa noite! :D
<cordoval> SP?
<barna> boa noite Monarquista
<cordoval> I have been there once
<ruffleS> we're all from brazil in this channel
<ruffleS> cordoval
<ruffleS> i'm actually from bahia
<cordoval> sao paolo
<cordoval> oh bahia
<ruffleS> cordoval look you may find help in spanish language on #ubuntu-es
<cordoval> do i have to get ready installing other tools to record the iso into the usb?
<Monarquista> Ricardo__, acorda velho chato...
<cordoval> idon't like spanish at all
<cordoval> down with spain
<ruffleS> batata, primo!
<ruffleS> hahahaah
<batata> cole
<batata> kkk
<cordoval> ruffleS:
<cordoval_> test
<cordoval_> ruffleS: ping
<cordoval_> here
<cordoval_> this is from my other lappy
<cordoval_> i don{t understand
<victrgama> Boa noite pessoal c:
<ruffleS> boa noite victrgama
<sp-ubuntu> preciso de ajuda
<sp-ubuntu> alguem pode me ajudar?
<sp-ubuntu> tem alguem que pode me ajudar?
<sp-ubuntu> pode me ajduar
<Coelhinha> oi, bom dia
<Coelhinha> uma pergunta, é possível baixar ubuntu 12.04 via ftp??
<Coelhinha> ouvi uma pessoa dizer que baixou em 3 minutos...
<decko> alguem já de pé?! =]
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin LTS no ar! www.ubuntu-br.org || Versão estável: Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin || Baixem torrents! || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do  Brasil || Regras do IRC:  http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo ||
<lulz_katz> Há alguma vantagem _real_ em dar boot por UEFI?
<tiagoscd> Para quem ainda não viu: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/precise1204/ :-)
<Prime> Bom dia a todos
<Prime> Pessoal eu fiz uma besteira aki, instalei o amd catalyst, agora estou tentando remover e não consigo
<Prime> alguém tem alguma dica
<bino> bom dia
<Pskol> bom dia
<Prime> Bom dia, Pskol
<Prime> e bino.
<Prime> a pergunta do dia é:
<Prime> instalei o amd catalyst e agora não consigo desistalar, alguem sabe alguma forma ?
<Coelhinha> como vc instalou, foi pelo terminal??
<andredsm> Bom dia
<andredsm> Alguém aqui já teve um problema semelhante ao meu do wireless da rt61 não funcionar o ssid com qualquer kernel > 3 ?
<leponex> Bom dia
 * Monarquista 0_o
<leponex> Bom dia, amigos
<Celso> dia
<leponex> Qual a boa daqui?
<Celso> saiu ontem a versao 12.04 e está justa e perfeita
<leponex> Já baixei, vou instalar mais tarde...
<leponex> Tá melhor que a anterior ou mais pesada ainda?
<Celso> achei melhor
<leponex> Eu tenho um i3 com 4gb de ram e mesmo assim o 11.10 travou quando eu fiquei testando aquilo de usar 4 telas ao mesmo tempo
<Celso> estou com ela desde a versão beta1
<Celso> nao encontrei problemas
<leponex> Mas é eu que fico testando o sistema ao máximo mesmo pra ve até quando resiste hehe
<Celso> hahaha
<Celso> ja eu sou um usuario padrão
<Celso> uso o basico do sistema
<Celso> alias que só uso linux a anos
<Celso> desde o conectiva 4.0
<leponex> Mas tu usa para que finalidades?
<Celso> browser,irc,planilhas,vlc,amsn ou emesene,etc....
<Celso> o maximo que preciso é o calc
<Celso> nao minha idade não sou muito chegado em games
<Celso> é mais uso basico do PC
<Celso> nem me preocupo tanto com maquinão
<Celso> se for ver bem pro meu uso até um celeron tá ótimo
<Com^flytO> alguem ta tendo dificuldade em importar os dados na declaracao do imposto de renda no  ubuntu?
<Com^flytO> aqui nao ta importando
 * Monarquista cadê o tal novo tema sonoro do ubuntu 12.04...?! :S
<[speakup]> oiee
<[speakup]> xispirito: entãqo, tudo legal aí? concertei meu sudo ontem, acho uaua
<[speakup]> nem sei como eu ajeitei hua
<xispirito> [speakup], tudo legal sim, massa que consertou
<[speakup]> pois é
<[speakup]> pior q nem sei direito como fiz
<[speakup]> legal este "speakup" é um leitor de telas para o kernel huahuhua
<xispirito> eu nem sabia desta, massa isso
<[speakup]> pois é
<[speakup]> leitor de telas pra kernel tb é nova
<[speakup]> agora eu concerto meu grub eu mesmo huahuahua
<xispirito> se sai melhor que o orca?
<[speakup]> bem.
<[speakup]> o orca não ler o kernel
<[speakup]> só gnome
<[speakup]> o speakup usarei em casos estramos pra ler o kernel.
<xispirito> é, então nem comparação
<[speakup]> hmm
<[speakup]> mas ele não pega no gnome acho, aa
<xispirito> se fosse eu, faria tudo em modo texto
<[speakup]> mas legal, espero que o orca leia os trecos em qt algum dia.
<xispirito> o kde também tem o seu leitor de tela, acho que funciona em qualquer aplicativo qt
<[speakup]> nem funciona
<[speakup]> ele fala tipo
<[speakup]> "titulo da janela inacessivel"
<xispirito> que droga...
<[speakup]> na verdade a questão não é um tal leitor poder ler, é aquele aplicativo ficar acessivel tipo, a organização que trata do wine poderia se quizesse fazer ele em gtk sei la
<[speakup]> xixpirito: sei la pq é assim.
<[speakup]> xispirito: ...
<Prime> boa tarde
<Demolidor> Unity, te meto a vara GUI baitola!
<Demolidor> :cx
<GTK_Thi> !ajuda
<Duplicao> GTK_Thi, Sei os comandos: ajuda, aprenda, bye, depois, diga, esqueca, fonte, google, ola, ping, titulo
<GTK_Thi> kd o lambertini, nao vi ele no canal
<GTK_Thi> !fonte
<Duplicao> GTK_Thi, http://bpaste.net/show/27920
<zanin> pessoal, alguem poderia me ajudar com um servidor DNS? quando uso o dig _dominio_ @IP
<zanin> nas respostas vem com ; na frente
<zanin> o que sera q pode ser?
<zanin> pessoal, alguem poderia me ajudar com um servidor DNS? quando uso o dig _dominio_ @IP  nas respostas vem com ; na frente   ... alguem pode me ajudar nisso?
<pikkachu> alguem me recomenda uma placa de video razoavelzinha que eh suportada pelo ubuntu?
<[kernel]> ae
<flaviotrash> ai seu hacker viciados em codigos binarios.. quem ta no flisol ai.. encontro latino americano de soft livre..
<edvaldoscruz> Boa noite a todos
<edvaldoscruz> uma reclamação
<edvaldoscruz> por que no site do wiki br não consta o download do Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<edvaldoscruz> tem que constar os dois para download, Ubuntu 11.10 normal e 12.04 LTS então
<ADFENO> Olá pessoal. :D
<Dead_Thinker> Boa noite.
<ADFENO> Olá Dead_Thinker.
<MarconM> algum ae ja usou firebird
<MarconM> sabe qual o front end dele
#ubuntu-br 2012-04-28
<maninho> noite
<Dead_Thinker> noite
<pibarnas> noite
<fzapp> noite
<Prime> boa noite pessoal
<ADFENO> Boa noite Prime.
<Dead_Thinker> boa
<Prime> alguem aki consegue enviar arquivo pelo Xchat ?
<Prime> pq o meu esta dando falha de envio direto.
<Prime> o meu botão Aceitar fica apagado
<Dead_Thinker> tenta selecionar o arquivo pra ver se ativa
<Prime> já fiz isso
<Dead_Thinker> estranho msm
<Prime> será q tem alguma coisa haver com meu modem, tipo porta ?
<maninho> pode ser algum firewall
<Prime> pq eu não consigo enviar pelo Empathy tbm.
<maninho> qual seu tipo de conexao
<Prime> GVT 15mbs
<maninho> hm
<maninho> modem
<Prime> vc acha q pode se o modem ?
<Dead_Thinker> Prime, o modem n sei, mas as vezes roteadores tem umas regras que n deixam passa
<Dead_Thinker> passar
<Dead_Thinker> ai tem que liberar
<Prime> minha versão XChat 2.8.6
<maninho> se nao for farewall nao sera outra coisa tendo em vista q seu OS esteja ok
<RodrigO23> Fala pessoal
<maninho> fala rodrigo
<pibarnas> pra aumentar o tamanho da fonte padrão do ubuntu eu tenho de instalar o ubuntu-tweak?
<RodrigO23> iai maninho
<Prime> vou tentar liberar a portas do meu modem então
<maninho> hehe
<maninho> desativa os firewall
<Dead_Thinker> Prime, se tu tiver tentado enviar pelo gtalk no Empathy pode ser q n funfe mesmo hehe
<Prime> ok, maninho
<Dead_Thinker> só consigo por MSN eu acho
<Prime> já tentei por todos os modos nenhum eu consigo enviar
<Prime> vou entrar no meu mode e tentar desabilitar o firewall, vlw pessoal depios eu volto com o resultado.
<calebitz> pô, o Precise Pangolin veio com o Unity denovo, achei que iam trocar pro Gnome
<RodrigO23> kkkk, gnome?
<RodrigO23> tmb nao gostei desse unity ai nao celebitz
<RodrigO23> sou mais a do 11.10
<calebitz> RodrigO23:  vou ver aqui como que tá, se melhoro um pouco, se não vou pro xubuntu de vez
<RodrigO23> pow mano
<RodrigO23> eu achei uma maquina
<RodrigO23> muito rapida e estavel
<RodrigO23> mas nao gostei da barra lateral
<RodrigO23> que nao oculta
<calebitz> RodrigO23:  pois é, acho que fica meio desorganizado sem os menus
<RodrigO23> eu instalei o myunity
<RodrigO23> mas nao é a mesma coisa
<calebitz> nem tenho conhecimento disso ai não
<calebitz> qual a função?
<RodrigO23> myunity é o gerenciador de configuraçoes do ity
<RodrigO23> unity
<calebitz> hmmmmm, interessante, dependendo das funções né
<RodrigO23> nao, eu nunca usei, pra falar a verdade eu nem tinha conhecimento dele, mas para ocultar a barra tiver que usar isso
<calebitz> ah tá
<Prime> boa noite
<RodrigO23> boa noite Prime
<Prime> alguém de bobeira, q possa me ajudar a fazer um teste
<RodrigO23> manda
<RodrigO23> qual teste Prime
<Prime> tem eu vou te enviar um arquivo .jpg só para vê se vc consegue receber, ok.
<RodrigO23> por onde?
<RodrigO23> pelo irc?
<Prime> sim
<Prime> chegou ?
<ailton> alguem conseguiu instalar a nvidia no ubuntu 12?
<ailton> alguem conseguiu instalar a nvidia no ubuntu 12?
<felip3> algm ja tentou configurar o precise como cliente ldap?
<Rodrigo23> Fala galera
<felip3> algm ja tentou configurar o precise como cliente ldap? ;P
<ailton> Rodrigo23: olá, vc tem nvidia?
<Rodrigo23> usava, hoja so estou usando intel hd graphics
<Rodrigo23> alguem poderia fazer um teste pra mim?
<ailton> Rodrigo23: pois é, usando o hd graphics não há economia de energia... minha bateria que dura 8h no ruindows está durando 3h
<Rodrigo23> vixi
<Rodrigo23> Oo
<Rodrigo23> ailton
<Rodrigo23> ve se vc consegue acessar
<Rodrigo23> meu site
<Rodrigo23> http://189.69.122.161:4660/
<Rodrigo23> por favor
<Rodrigo23> tentei todas as portas
<Rodrigo23> essa é a unica qye eu consegui abrir
<ailton> não consegui, la diz "essa bagaça não está funcionando"
<Rodrigo23> kkkkk é isso mesmo
<Rodrigo23> mas tem
<Rodrigo23> it works?
<ailton> Rodrigo23: foi mal, diz q está funcionando
<ailton> li errado
<Rodrigo23> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rodrigo23> conseguiiiii
<Rodrigo23> ate que enfimmm
<neotryno_> =)
<Rodrigo23> saushauhsaus
<Rodrigo23> acho que a telefonica
<Rodrigo23> bloqueia a porta 8000
<Rodrigo23> entao pensei em usar a mesma do emule
<Rodrigo23> 4660
<Rodrigo23> e eureka
<Rodrigo23> deu certo
<Rodrigo23> Bom vou indo nessa ai entao pessoal
<Rodrigo23> Flw e muito obrigado
<neotryno_> Como eu vejo o meu UIN ?
<Thisalles> alguem pode me ajudar ai??
<ivanbajr> Bom dia
<ivanbajr> Estou utilizando o 12.4
<ivanbajr> e notei que ao escutar musica com o rhytmbox
<ivanbajr> não aparece nada no pidgin
<Neotryno> não aprece a lista de contatos você quer dizer?
<ivanbajr> não
<ivanbajr> gostaria de mostrar o que estou ouvindo
<Prime-ES> nickserv info Prime
<libert> preciso de uma ajuda
<libert> não consigo ouvir musicas no radio uol e kboing
<libert> e nem instalar o java adobe
<libert> sou tester do ubuntu
<Prime-ES> clear
<megalinux> Alguem pode me ajudar?
<[kernel]> digae
<[kernel]> bom dia ae
<ThiagoSalles> Bom dia
<ThiagoSalles> Kernel
<ThiagoSalles> me diz uma coisa cara , essa  ferramentaVirtulBox, vc  conhece ela?
<Rodrigo23> Bom dia pessoal
<Prime-ES> Bom dia a todos.
<Celso> Bom dia
<platao> alo
<Rodrigo> Fala galera
<Celso> engraçado,mas ontem alguem perguntou no canal como criar uma imagem iso do ubuntu instalado e hoje tem uma materia interessante falando disso
<Celso> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/
<chm0d-780> sortudo
<chm0d-780> o q falou ?X
<chm0d-780> alguem utlizando o kernel 3.0.20?
<licensed> eu vou reinstalar o ubuntu, aproveitando o home (sem formatar o /home).. eu posso marcar a opcao de criptografar o home?
<chm0d-780> :/
<chm0d-780> acho q pode
<licensed> nao posso por meus arquivos em risco. deixa sem criptografar mesmo
<SuBmUnDo> chm0d-780, ele pode escolher nao formatar o /home
<chm0d-780> se formatar ele perde o /home
<Prime-ES> 123456eu
<Prime-ES> 123456789el pablo
<Prime-ES> desculpe
<Prime-ES> meu primo estava no meu pc
<Prime-ES> clear
<YokoBR> galera, não consigo instalar o drive da ati no ubuntu 10.04 lts
<insano> YokoBR, qual a dificuldade?
<Prime-ES> YokoBR, qual o modelo da sua placa de video ?
<as> asd
<alvaro> Alguem já instalou a versão 12.04 LTS ?
<YokoBR> 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Redwood PRO [Radeon HD 5500 Series]
<YokoBR> minha placa
<YokoBR> são 2 problemas que acho que são a mesma coisa
<YokoBR> instalo o driver proprietario do site da ati
<YokoBR> mas qndo reinicio, ele não fica ativo
<YokoBR> mas vejo que ele pede o xorg 6.9, e o 10.04 lts só tem o 6.1
<divino> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_i18n_Translation-en, E:As listas de pacotes ou os arquivos de estado não puderam ser analisados ou abertos.'
<divino> Detectado um bug critico, após ter atualizado o sistema.
<divino> Um problema impossível de se resolver ocorreu enquanto inicializava as informações do pacote.
<divino> Por favor relate este erro do pacote 'update-manager' e inclua a seguinte mensagem de erro:
<divino> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_i18n_Translation-en, E:As listas de pacotes ou os arquivos de estado não puderam ser analisados ou abertos.'
<alvaro> Ninguem testou ainda?
<divino> alvaro, a 12.04?
<alvaro> Isso
<alvaro> Em alguns sites estão relatando varios bugs desta versão, fiquei na duvida
<alvaro> Essa versão é compativel com uma CPU Core2Duo?
<divino> sim tranquilo
<alvaro> versão 32 ou 64 bits, qual a mais estavel?
<alvaro> e adequada no meu caso
<divino> 64
<alvaro> Eu usa o Linux Insigne 5.0 (Que veio na maquina) estou com o ubuntu 11.04 no momento. O insigne informava que o micro funcionava com os dois (Parte 32 bits e parte 64 bits ) isso é possivel?
<alvaro> por isso minha duvida entre a 32 e 64
<Rodrigo23> Fala galera
<divino> alvaro, isso vc usa no 32
<divino> devido a implementacao do kernel PAE
<Rodrigo23> Fala ai [kernel]
<alvaro> ?????? não entendo que Kernel é esse?
<alvaro> PAE, nunca tinha ouvido falar disso
<divino> alvaro,
<divino> http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2011/01/kernel-pae-para-mais-de-4-gb-de-memoria/
<divino> ---
<divino> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2010/12/habilitando-pae-no-ubuntu/
<alvaro> possuo só 2 gigas de Ram, mesmo assim é aconselhado instalar a versão 64 bits?
<alvaro> Pretendo baixar a nova versão, na proxima semana, por isso minha duvida, vai funcionar tudo direito na versão 64 bits?
<Torrente> alvaro, esta tudo OK
<alvaro> vou baixar a de 64 então
<alvaro> :)
<Torrente> vai tranquilo que esta versão esta otima ... por sinal testes indicam vantagem para versão 64 ...
<alvaro> Core2Duo já é 64 bits, e os demais drivers?
<Torrente> alguem aqui ja viu o Linux Insigne .... depois perguntam por que niguem gosta :)
<Torrente> sim core2duo e 64bits
<Torrente> ja os demais drivers é questão de analisar ... roda o live cd e testa
<Torrente> qualquer coisa estamos ai :)
<alvaro> Aquele Linux não é brincadeira, to confuso até hoje rsrsrsrsrsrs
<Rodrigo23> Torrente , eu ja vi sim
<Rodrigo23> eu peguei um pc da toshiba com ele instalado
<Rodrigo23> o cliente pediu pelo amor de deus para tirar aquele linux de la
<chm0d-780> o q tem essa distro?
<chm0d-780> :S
<Rodrigo23> eu achei ela super amigavel
<Rodrigo23> legal ate
<chm0d-780> então pq o teu cleinte pediu para retirar ela
<chm0d-780> '
<chm0d-780> ?
<catapotepeltl> instalei o 'gnome-shell' pelo software center. Quando eu faço log in pelo gnome, a interface apresentada é a do classic 'fallback'.
<catapotepeltl> esta: http://complete-concrete-concise.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/ubuntu-12.04-gnome-shell-classic-big.jpg
<catapotepeltl> eu esperava ver isso: http://complete-concrete-concise.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/ubuntu-12.04-gnome-shell-big.jpg
<Rodrigo23> chm0d-780 , pq ele queria Windows
<chm0d-780> ahhh tah
<chm0d-780> ;X
<Rodrigo23> kkkk, depois de tanto tempo
<Rodrigo23> consegui fazer funcionar meu server
<Rodrigo23> webserver
<Rodrigo23> http://189.69.122.161:4660/
<Rodrigo23> vejam ai se da conexao
<Rodrigo23> brigado, e foi dificil mas...
<Rodrigo23> deixo uma dica aqui
<Rodrigo23> pra galera que usa speedy
<Rodrigo23> ela bloqueia as portar 80, 8000, 8080
<Rodrigo23> as que testei pelo canyouseeme
<Rodrigo23> e deram certo foram 4000, 4660, 6000
<Rodrigo23> entao Prime-ES
<Rodrigo23> veja bem
<Rodrigo23> torrent, tem alto grau de acesso
<Rodrigo23> portanto, uma boa conexao, ja é necessario
<Rodrigo23> quanto as configs, uma distro de 64 bits resolvem
<Rodrigo23> uns 2Gibs de ram
<Rodrigo23> qual o hardware do server?
<Rodrigo23> ahh tah entendi
<Rodrigo23> sim, todo serviço é valid desde que tenha um retorno
<Rodrigo23> nao de dinheiro mas de acessos primeiramente
<Rodrigo23> depois vem o $$
<Rodrigo23> a renda so vem em forma de patrocinio e anuncios
<Rodrigo23> Opa, estamos ai
<Rodrigo23> leia tmb sobre tcp/ip
<Rodrigo23> hauhsaus sei como é eu tmb
<Rodrigo23> Ate Prime
<Prime-ES> quit ( fui...)
<Rodrigo23> Volto mais tarde
<Rodrigo23> T+ pessoal
<Prime> clear
<[speakup]> ubuntero: oi, como tu tá?
<Ubuntero> [speakup], opa, tudo tranquilo
<[speakup]> [kernel]: sabe usar algum comando que gere uma iso do meu sistema com todos arquivos? fazer uma imágem iso só minha uauaua
<[speakup]> ubuntero: tudo sim, graçad a Deus
<[speakup]> ubuntero: sabe gerar uma imágem de iso?
<darouca> opa
<Ubuntero> [speakup], dd if=/dev/sda of=imagem.iso
<darouca> Tudo certo galera? Espera com todas as forças que o Ubuntu começasse a Hibernar com essa Atualização... Masssss...
<Ubuntero> o sda é o seu hd, mas pode ser sdb ou qq outra coisa
<darouca> Por que nunca funciona?
<Ubuntero> darouca, a hibernação foi retirada do 12.04
<[speakup]> vou ver aqui cara
<[speakup]> ubuntero: digitar no terminal isso?
<Ubuntero> [speakup], sim, mas o ideal é fazer isso com um livecd/pendrive
<[speakup]> ah, tipo eu só queria guardar e dps vou instalar numa pen.
<[speakup]> mas tipo cara meu sistema atualmente passa de 20 gigas como eu boto isso numa live cd? risos
<Ubuntero> [speakup], detalha o que você quer fazer com essa imagem
<Prime-ES> 123456eu
<darouca> Ubuntero, você sabe o motivo? Tem como colocar de novo?
<[speakup]> que é isso?
<[speakup]> não acredito que ainda tem pessoas que deixam escapar a senha uauauua
<Ubuntero> darouca, http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2012/04/precise-pangolin-nao-gosta-de-hibernar/
<[speakup]> ubuntero: tipo cara meu sistema já deu uns bags então quero aproveitar que ele tá de boa e guardar uma cópia.
<Ubuntero> [speakup], veja se isso te ajuda http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2012/04/remastersys-crie-seu-proprio-live-cd-do-ubuntu-12-04/
<[speakup]> ubuntero: se importa de dizer o comando de novo? vou ter que zipar zipar até ficar uns 17 gigas.
<[kernel]> afff
<[kernel]> instala tudo de novo cara
<Ubuntero> [speakup], o dd não é a solução para o teu problema, ele faz cópia bit a bit
<[kernel]> só quer moleza
<[kernel]> kkkkk
<Prime-ES>  /nickserv set 123456eu 123456p
<darouca> Ubuntero, essa solução não funcionou aqui... :S
<[kernel]> que isso Prime-ES
<[kernel]> kkkkkkk
<[speakup]> po agora eu ri
<[speakup]> [kernel]: sim cara, instalei muito bacote mas em im, tu tem rasão
<[speakup]> [kernel]: melhor eu tomar nota da lista de pacotes e ir instalando se der bug um a  um por lista.
<Ubuntero> [speakup], da uma olhada no aptoncd
<[speakup]> ubuntero: q é?
<mrchimp> ol'a pessoal. Alguem que entenda de dd e grub por aqui? preciso de um help, google nao me ajudou...
<Ubuntero> [speakup], da uma olhada na central de programas q explica
<Ubuntero> mrchimp, fala o problema q se alguém souber a solução vai te ajudar
<mrchimp> seguinte: estou tentando clonar meu hd num hd externo, para que fique identico (inclusive bootavel). o dd rodou, parece que nao deu erro, mas na hora de escolher o SO pelo hd externo o grub da erro
<mrchimp> error: unknown command 'recordfail' error: invalid magic number error: you need to load the kernel first
<[speakup]> será que é problema no kernel?
<mrchimp> tentei dar um update no grub, ou um --recheck (de acordo com o que achei no ubuntuforums), mas da outros erros diferentes. reparei que a pasta /bin parece nao ter sido copiada corretamente, possiu apenas um content.xml dentro, e ai nao consigo rodar um chroot
<[speakup]> fui
<mrchimp> nao sei se pode ser o kernel... como descubro? eu tenho o Arch no disco tbm, consegui bootar por ele
<[kernel]> [speakup],
<[kernel]> se voce quiser fazer tambem
<[kernel]> pode fazer uma partiçao /usr
<[kernel]> pra instalar os programas nela
<[kernel]> quando formatar ou instalar outra versao
<[kernel]> os seus programas ja vao estar no /usr
<[kernel]> entendeu..
<ADFENO> Olá pessoal.
<ADFENO> Meu tio possui um Linux Ubuntu 10.04, que no momento apresenta problemas, aparentemente relacionados com a parte gráfica.
<rogerio> Pessoal boa tarde alguém sabe como configurar o google talk no pidigin (para aparecer os contados do orkut?)
<ADFENO> Segundo meu tio, ele usava uma placa de vídeo NVIDIA com modulo proprietário (driver de terceiro, NVIDIA), e mandou o técnico retirar a placa de vídeo, além de substituír a placa mãe para uma com vídeo onboard. O caso agora é que ele não consegue acessar a área de trabalho, mas o sistema mostra diálogos e opções relacionadas com configurações de vídeo entre outras opções que não nos recordamos (não estam
<ADFENO> Temos acesso e controle à CLI (command line interface), e a mesma diz que a CPU (ao meu entender como estudante de manutenção: processador) possui falhas de segurança ou algo do gênero.
<maninho> lol
<maninho> ucp soaria melhor
<ADFENO> Bem, fico pensando se eu posso remover o módulo proprietário da NVIDIA pela CLI.
<ADFENO> De qualquer forma, preciso juntar sugestões até segunda-feira, data em que nós deixaremos ele em casa.
<ADFENO> Me ocorre que talvez a placa mãe dele seja incompativel.
<Ubuntero> ADFENO, você disse que foi trocada a placa mãe por uma com vídeo onboard, qual é o chipset deste vídeo?
<ADFENO> Pois bem, não sabemos.
<Ubuntero> ADFENO, comando "lspci |grep VGA"
<ADFENO> Grato, mas como disse, apenas teremos acesso ao computador dele na segunda-feira.
<Ubuntero> humm, tinha entendido que iria devolver na segunda
<ADFENO> Adendo: o computador dele possui dual boot (Linux Ubuntu 10.04 e Microsoft Windows 7, este ultimo funciona corretamente com a nova placa mãe).
<ADFENO> De fato, posso também usar este para coletar dados da placa de vídeo.
<ADFENO> Me pergunto se neste existe um cliente IRC instalado para uso futuro.
<ADFENO> Bem, saberei apenas segunda-feira. :D
<Dead_Thinker> Alguém possui esse notebook Samsung Chronos?
<ADFENO> Engraçado como nossa mente por vezes esquece das coisas. Eu já conhecia o comando lspci, mas estavamos tão apressados para aproveitar a chuva que havia parado, que eu nem me lembrei deste fundamental comando. ::
<ADFENO> *:D
<ADFENO> Como diz meu pai: "já Elvis" ("já era"), agora apenas segunda-feira. :D
<ADFENO> Bem, de qualquer forma, esta pausada conversa foi muito construtiva (ao menos para nós), desde já somos gratos.
<ADFENO> Bem, agora eu sairei, meu tio precisa verificar o e-mail dele.
<ADFENO> Até mais.
<Ricardoooo> pq o synaptic da a seguinte mensagem de erro: E: O valor 'stable' é inválido para APT::Default-Release como tal lançamento não está disponível na origem
<Ricardoooo> E: _cache->open() failed, please report. ao abrir
<Rodrigo> Fala galera
<Dead_Thinker> opa
<freebird> galera, instalei um ubuntu no meu hpmini 210-1000 e a resolucao não passa de 800x600
<freebird> queria por em 1024x600
<freebird> parece que é só editar o xorg.conf, mas o meu nem tem xorg.conf, qnd eu crio, depois na hora do boot, da pau em tudo, não mostra nada
<freebird> e ai meu
<freebird> ninguem ajuda eim, é noixxx
<RodrigO23> Freebird
<RodrigO23> qual ubuntu vc esta usando
<RodrigO23> ?
<RodrigO23> eu consegui uma vez
<freebird> 11
<RodrigO23> e faz tempo, muito tempo atraz
<RodrigO23> configurar uma geforce 5500 no ubuntu 8.10
<RodrigO23> sem os drivers ela rodava ate 1600x1200 @80hz
<RodrigO23> mas nao funcionava os efeitos do compiz
<RodrigO23> ai instalando os drivers da nvidia
<RodrigO23> a resoluçao maxima era de 480x300
<RodrigO23> mas funcionava tudo
<freebird> RodrigO23, vc teve que instalar o acelerador ?
<RodrigO23> sim, entao
<RodrigO23> eu instalei
<RodrigO23> na epoca
<RodrigO23> eu nao manjava muito de informatica
<RodrigO23> pedi ajuda a uma loja que so usa ubuntu
<RodrigO23> e o tecnico me disse que pode ser duas coisas
<RodrigO23> a placa de video que nao da suporte ao ubuntu
<RodrigO23> ou o monitor
<RodrigO23> no meu caso eram as duas coisas
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> testei uma geforce 6600 xt
<RodrigO23> funcionou, depois voltei a 5500 e em outro monitor funcionou tmb
<RodrigO23> pra se conseguir rodar o ubuntu, em uma nvidia
<RodrigO23> é de 6200 pra cima
<Ricardoooo> to com problema no symatic alguem pode me ajudar??
<Eckoz> Boa noite
<Eckoz> Fiz um boot no pendrive ontem e estou com um problema ao tentar inicializar gera mensagem de erro:  vesamenu.c32: Not a COM32R image Error , Dei uma vasculhada nos foruns mas nao achei nd alguem pode me ajudar
<freebird> vortei
<freebird> entaõ,
<freebird> ta osso, como faço para descobrir qual tela de login to usando ? não é gdm, xdm, kdm, slim, lightdm
<freebird> e agora ?
<freebird> ae rapa
<xGrind> freebird, o.O
<freebird> xGrind, man, como faço para stopar meu xserver ???
<freebird> não tem o processo lightdm, naõ tem
<freebird> tem como eu ter parado ele, e não ter parado o xserver ?
<ecanto> freebird, ja tentou ir pelo shell?
<pauloolhos> Alguem conhece o bacula
<marcus_> Bom noite
<marcus_> sou novato no linux, como posso colocar papeis de parede diferentes nas Áreas de trabalho do Ubuntu ?
<Celso> marcus_: tem uma engrenagem com uma chave de grifo ao lado?
<Celso> clica lá e vai em aparencia
<Celso> em aparencia muda na parte de cima de Papéis de parede para pasta de imagens
<Celso> ai clica no sinal de + se seleciona a pasta onde está a nova imagem
<marcus_> sim
<marcus_> deixa ver aqui
<marcus_> Prezado Celso, desta forma o papel de parede continua replicando em todas as 4 areas de trabalho
<marcus_> é possivel no Ubuntu um papel diferente para cada area de trabalho ?
<Celso> marcus_: nunca tentei,mas acredito que nao dá pra colocar uma em cada area
<marcus_> ok, Obrigado ! vou continua tentando, caso consiga posto a solução
<Celso> ok
#ubuntu-br 2012-04-29
<Celso> alguem ai sabe como faço para colocar um novo wallpaper no diretorio /usr/share/backgrounds e ele aparecer como opção na hora de selecionar wallapers?
<Celso> coloquei a imagem,mas nao aparece
<ZZzzZzzz> Celso,  na lista dos wallpaper tens un "+" e un "-"  clika no mais pra juntares o wallpaper a lista
<Celso> ZZzzZzzz: entao,mas ele fica como wallpapers da pasta home e nao passa a fazer parte dos wallpapers do sistema que podem ser usados por outros users do ubuntu
<Celso> quero adcionar como padrão
<ZZzzZzzz> sudo cp imagen_a_copiar  /usr/share/background
<Celso> ja tentei
<ZZzzZzzz> e depois vais ali aquel "+" e dises ondes é que esta a imagen
<Celso> a imagem vai pro diretorio,mas nao aparece como opção no aplicativo usado pra trocar o papel de parede
<ZZzzZzzz> hummm
<Celso> olhei as permissoes e estão iguais de todas as imagens
<ZZzzZzzz> pera ai vou ver se isto modou com o 12.04
<xispirito> maninho, a quanto tempo não te via
<Celso> ZZzzZzzz: até editei o precise.xml adcionando duas novas imagens
<Celso> aquela troca de imagens ate funciona,mas se quiser usar só a imagem que adcionei no diretorio não dá.
<xispirito> to para dizer que dá para mudar isto no gconf-editor Celso
<xispirito> na chave desktop deve ter
<Celso> xispirito: vamos tentar
<Celso> valeu
<Everaldo> Ola!
<Everaldo> Boa noite.
<Dead_Thinker> Boa.
<Everaldo> Dead, não consigo usar o e-mail para fazer essa etapa. Decriptando o e-mail de confirmação
<Everaldo> como faço?
<xispirito> te ren ten tu ren tem, tum
<xispirito> ops, errei
<Everaldo> como salvo eu e-mail?
<ZZzzZzzz> Celso, aki deu
<Celso> ZZzzZzzz: o loco
<Celso> explica ai o que voce fez omi
<Celso> hahahaha
<ZZzzZzzz> Celso,  fas un sudo nautilus e va a usr/shar/backgroun  ves nas propriadades da image se so o root as pode ver
<Celso> qdo. clica em aparencia aparece a imagem que adcionou
<ZZzzZzzz> tou a falar da imagen ke la copiaste
<Celso> ok
<Everaldo> Alguém poderia me ajudar a Decriptar um e-mail gpg
<Everaldo> ?
<xispirito> ZZzzZzzz, é de portugal?
<ZZzzZzzz> xispirito,  estou en paris (fr)
<xispirito> massa
<xispirito> se um dia eu for a paris eu quero ver as catacumbas
<xispirito> as subterraneas
<ZZzzZzzz> Celso,  consegui meter a imagen en papel de parede mas tens razao ele nao aparece na lista  :/
<Celso> ZZzzZzzz: rsrsrs isso que to quebrando cabeça
<Celso> ZZzzZzzz: quero criar uma imagem iso do meu ubuntu,mas adcionando os programas que uso,mas papeis e se possivel alguns temas
<Celso> preciso resolver isso
<ZZzzZzzz> porra ja nao vou dormir por causa de ti :)
<Celso> kakakakaka
<Celso> pelo visto é teimoso igual eu
<straws> O.o
<straws> essa rede é bem maior do que eu pensava
<straws> pqp
<xispirito> straws, me diga uma outra rede, boa
<straws> sei la faz tempo que nao entro
<straws> foonetic
<straws> sei la
<Dead_Thinker> que rede? freenode?
<xispirito> só pode =D
<ZZzzZzzz_> Celso, tas ai
<Celso> sim
<ZZzzZzzz_> ja dei con isso
<Celso> ZZzzZzzz_: criei um novo user e tentei ver se aparecia pra ele
<Celso> rapaz
<Celso> dei um startx -- :2
<Celso> quase travou aqui
<ZZzzZzzz_> ja meteste o papele en usr/shar/bkgroun ?
<Celso> mas nao aparece pro novo user tb.
<ZZzzZzzz_> vamos por partes
<ZZzzZzzz_> ja la esta o papel  ?
<Celso> sim
<Celso> esta la
<Celso> dei chmod 777 nele
<ZZzzZzzz_> agora tens ke ir a /usr/share/gnome-backgroun-proprietis
<ZZzzZzzz_> e abres o precise-wallpaper.xml
<ZZzzZzzz_> aki no kanal posso dar 6 linhas sen ser flood ?
<ZZzzZzzz_>   <wallpaper>                <name>aki_é_o_ke_keres</name>                         <filename>/usr/share/backgrounds/O_TEU_PAPEL.jpg</filename>                        <options>zoom</options>
<ZZzzZzzz_>     <pcolor>#000000</pcolor>
<ZZzzZzzz_>     <scolor>#000000</scolor>
<ZZzzZzzz_>     <shade_type>solid</shade_type>
<Celso> ZZzzZzzz_: preciso adcionar nesse arquivo
<ZZzzZzzz_> nao
<Celso> <filename>/usr/share/backgrounds/Tie_My_Boat_by_Ray_García.jpg<
<ZZzzZzzz_> fases un copiar de 6 linhas ke ja existen nesse ficheiro e copias ao fin so lhe mudas o nome da foto ke puseste no /usr/shar/background
<Celso> ZZzzZzzz_: legal,vou fazer uma copia desse arquivo primeiro por precaução
<Celso> e vou editar
<ZZzzZzzz_> nao sei se me estas a entender tou a fazer un esforço dos diabos pra escrever en portugues :)
<Celso> ZZzzZzzz_: entendi sim
<Celso> sao 6 linhas,mas só no final é onde seta a imagem
<Celso> isso?
<ZZzzZzzz_> sudo gedit  /usr/share/gnome-background-properties/precise-wallpapers.xml
<ZZzzZzzz_> sim isso
<Celso> ZZzzZzzz_: obrigado,vou fazer aqui
<ivanbajr> Boa noite
<ivanbajr> alguém sabe como aumentar a velocidade do ubuntu one?
<Celso> ivanbajr: senao me engano nas configurações dele pode colocar a velocidade de downlos e uploads
<Celso> downloads
<ivanbajr> vou isto
<ivanbajr> muito lento
<ZZzzZzzz_> tu refait le package avec" dpkg-deb -b   le_non.i386 le_non.deb" et instale le pour voir
<ZZzzZzzz_> oops mau kanal
<ivanbajr> tenho o dropbox instalado
<ivanbajr> e quando instalei o ubuntu 12.04
<ivanbajr> ficou o ubuntu one e dropbox recebendo os arquivos
<ivanbajr> o dropbox já terminou
<ivanbajr> o ubuntu one ainda tem
<ivanbajr> arquivos
<ivanbajr> para baixar
<Celso> ivanbajr: voce instala com a partição /home separada?
<Dead_Thinker> Queria tanto que o Tomboy funfasse direitinho na sync com o Ubuntu One... ehhe
<Dead_Thinker> mas acho que removeram ele do 12.04
<ivanbajr> não
<Celso> ivanbajr: aqui deixo o /home separado e qdo. reinstalo o ubuntu é bem rapido a ativação do ubuntu one
<ZZzzZzzz_> tai por ai alguen en portugal ke tenha un leitor do cartao de cidadao a foncionar no 12.04
<ZZzzZzzz_> Celso,  isso  deu ?
<Celso> ZZzzZzzz_: duplicou as imagens
<Celso> rsrsrsrs
<ZZzzZzzz_> ??
<Celso> editei assim
<Celso> <wallpaper>
<Celso>     <name>Flocking</name>
<Celso>     <filename>/usr/share/backgrounds/tigre.jpg</filename>
<Celso>     <options>zoom</options>
<Celso>  <pcolor>#000000</pcolor>
<Celso>     <scolor>#000000</scolor>
<Celso>     <shade_type>solid</shade_type>
<Celso>   </wallpaper>
<Celso> faltou o name
<Celso> agora que percebi
<ZZzzZzzz_> se a foto ke keres meter é /tigre.jpg
<Celso> ficou name duplicado
<ZZzzZzzz_>  <name>Flocxxxxxking</name>
<Celso> isso
<ZZzzZzzz_> tira o "L"  :)
<Celso> ZZzzZzzz_: deu certo
<Celso> ZZzzZzzz_: obrigado
<ZZzzZzzz_> nada ;)
<ZZzzZzzz_> assim ja posso ir dormir ja sao 4 da manha daki a a outra 4 tenho a minha filha que quer ir a un parque :(
<Celso> ZZzzZzzz_: onde mora?
<ZZzzZzzz_> paris
<Celso> nossa
<Celso> bom descanso
<JavaNunes> oi viados
<Celso> ui
<JavaNunes> me respeite , meu sistema ? alinigena, desafiei a todos a entrarem no meu ssh via ssh com usuario e senha dados por mim para me derrubarem e ninguem quis
<Celso> vou nessa
<Celso> boa noite
<Jonatasdasilva> ola galera!
<Jonatasdasilva> Estou com um problema no Ubuntu 12.04, só não sei muito bem o que fazer. As únicas soluções foram colocar um relato de bug no 'launchpad' e entrar aqui pra falar do problema também! Alguém que possa ajudar?
<Prime-ES> Boa noite a todos
<Dead_Thinker> Boa
<RodrigO23> Boa noite Prime-ES
<RodrigO23> Nao, nada ainda
<RodrigO23> ate pq
<RodrigO23> o meu server mesmo é um linux
<Prime-ES> ok
<RodrigO23> e o seu?
<RodrigO23> como anda?
<Prime-ES> eu tenho q tira uma semana, pensa como vai funcionar e o q ele vai servir.
<Prime-ES> pq meu objetivo é renda $_$
<Prime-ES> não da para fazer as coisas só de brincadeira.
<RodrigO23> quanto de velocidade vc tem?
<Prime-ES> a gentes estuda tanto, lê tanto.
<RodrigO23> de internet?
<Prime-ES> hj, a minha é de 15mg, mais tenho um suporte até 100mg
<Prime-ES> 100mg já da para brincar. o q acha ?
<Prime-ES> brincar "sério"
<RodrigO23> com 4mb ja da pra tira uma casca
<RodrigO23> ok
<RodrigO23> agora
<RodrigO23> Qual seria o hardware que vc almeja?
<Prime-ES> Rodrigo, isso q não tenho em mente ainda.
<RodrigO23> nao imagina nada, nadinha?
<Prime-ES> vc teria algo como dica ?
<RodrigO23> Depende da sua escalabilidade
<RodrigO23> vc sabe que sendo um server SERIO
<RodrigO23> de verdade
<RodrigO23> nao usam processadores comuns
<RodrigO23> usam os Xeon
<Prime-ES> téria q se uma algo mais profissional.
<RodrigO23> o caso aqui
<RodrigO23> nao é sr ou nao profissional, mas sim ser ou nao confiavel
<Prime-ES> uma maquina domiciliar, daria para da incio ?
<RodrigO23> pra começar um server com Core 2 Duo já esta de otimo tamaanho
<RodrigO23> sim sem duvidas, mas vc nao podera utilizar esse pc
<Prime-ES> sim, ele ficaria só como server.
<RodrigO23> e qual seria a config desse pc
<Prime-ES> ta vou montar um rapido
<Prime-ES> só 1seg
<Prime-ES> Processador: Intel Core i5-2310
<Prime-ES> Barramento: 5GT/s
<Prime-ES> Cache: 6MB
<Prime-ES> Chipset: Intel H61
<Prime-ES> Memória RAM: 6GB
<Prime-ES> HD: 1TB
<RodrigO23> o loko, um server com essa config vc hospeda uns 100 sites
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkk
<Prime-ES> eu consigo esse pc  1.700,00
<Prime-ES> depois e só i melhorando aos poucos.
<Prime-ES> ao poucos e só modificar para SCSI
<RodrigO23> config perfeita
<RodrigO23> profissional eu diria
<Prime-ES> em qual tempo conseguira, a ter luco
<Prime-ES> lucro*
<RodrigO23> Depende,
<RodrigO23> vc vai cobrar para hospedarem nele?
<Prime-ES> teria q se cobrado, pq tem gastos iniciais.
<RodrigO23> entendi
<Prime-ES> o server q vc criou vc naõ sabe qual destino vai dá ele ?
<RodrigO23> sim, meu webserver
<RodrigO23> eu vou usar ele
<Prime-ES> legal
<RodrigO23> para testar meus sites e mostrar aos clientes
<Prime-ES> entendi
<RodrigO23> Quase fechei contrato com um amigo
<RodrigO23> ele precisava de um host que hospedasse banneers em flash
<Prime-ES> vc cria sites tbm ?
<RodrigO23> so que eu nao estava conseguindo configurar o router
<RodrigO23> sim faço
<RodrigO23> estou iniciando no ramo
<RodrigO23> apesar de ja conhece-la ha muito tempo
<Prime-ES> pow, gostaira de entrar nesse ramo tbm
<RodrigO23> webdesign
<RodrigO23> ?
<Prime-ES> sim
<RodrigO23> Programaçao
<RodrigO23> ?
<Prime-ES> webdesign
<Prime-ES> só q aki não acho curso bom.
<RodrigO23> eu gosto muito
<RodrigO23> ja estudo webdesign ha muito tempo
<Prime-ES> eu comecei com manutenção, etc..
<RodrigO23> eu tmb
<Prime-ES> mais não esta dando mais tanto dinheiro assim
<Prime-ES> tem muitos técnicos hj em dia.
<RodrigO23> ahh sim, conheço um analista de sistemas
<RodrigO23> que começou a consertar pcs
<RodrigO23> alias consertava
<RodrigO23> ele disse que hoje em dia qualquer um conserta
<Prime-ES> é verdade
<Prime-ES> tenho q mudar de ramo
<RodrigO23> o negocio hoje, que esta em franca expansao e a TI
<Prime-ES> quem trabalha com TI aki aonde eu moro não fica sem emprego
<RodrigO23> eu vou fazer Analise de sistemas
<Prime-ES> hj um curso bom de Analista de Sistema, esta em q valor ?
<RodrigO23> aqui a Faculdade custa 499,00/me
<RodrigO23> Alias
<RodrigO23> Analise de sistemas é so Superior
<Prime-ES> é meu amigo, 500,00 todo mês não é para qualquer um
<RodrigO23> pois é e vc sabe quanto ganha um analista?
<Prime-ES> eu estou por fora
<RodrigO23> sao divididos em 3 hierarquias
<RodrigO23> junior, pleno, Senior
<RodrigO23> se a firma for fraquinha
<RodrigO23> vc ganha iniciais de 1800,00
<Prime-ES> pow, 1800,00, já dava pra mim casar tranquilo.
<RodrigO23> a saae daqui de Atibaia
<RodrigO23> Saae
<RodrigO23> é umaempresa que cuida da agua e esgoto da cidade
<RodrigO23> manja?
<RodrigO23> ela abriu vaga para concurso publico de analista de sistemas
<Prime-ES> humm
<RodrigO23> com salario inicial de 3800,00/mes
<Prime-ES> muito bom a questão do salário
<RodrigO23> sim, trabalham 44 horas/semana
<RodrigO23> isso em tese
<RodrigO23> pq na vdd nao é bem assim
<RodrigO23> kkk
<RodrigO23> o meu amigo nem dorme
<Prime-ES> analista de sitema, dependendo da empressa é tenso
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> pse
<Prime-ES> isso mesmo, não tem tempo nem para dormir.
<RodrigO23> ele é superior imediato dos programadores
<RodrigO23> e designers
<RodrigO23> falando em designers
<RodrigO23> se vc fizer um layout
<RodrigO23> e o seu cliente gostar,
<RodrigO23> vc pode pegar de 1500 a 2000 reais
<Prime-ES> Uau
<RodrigO23> so o layout
<RodrigO23> com sua copyright
<Prime-ES> Semana q vem procurar uns cursos desse aki aonde eu moro
<RodrigO23> se ele quiser deter os direitos sobre o mesmo
<RodrigO23> vc cobra mais 1 barao em cima
<Prime-ES> pow eu fico em casa, o dia todo vou meter a casa nos estudos
<RodrigO23> vai nesse site aqui
<RodrigO23> www.baixebr.org
<RodrigO23> é o melhor
<RodrigO23> tem apostilas e video aulas de tudo que vc precisa
<Prime-ES> vou salvar esse site, e vou da uma olhada com calma depois.
<RodrigO23> nao vai se arrepender
<Prime-ES> vc fez curso de webdesing ou aprendeu sozinho ?
<RodrigO23> as duas coisas
<RodrigO23> como eu ja havia dito, eu aprendi sozinho
<RodrigO23> mas estou fazendo um curso para conseguir um diploma
<RodrigO23> pq ja perdi 2 empregos pq eu nao tinha
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkk
<Prime-ES> isso q me deixa indignado, por causa de uma porcaria de um papel, uma pessoa perde um emprego
<RodrigO23> nem te falo
<RodrigO23> isso pq passei por 2 fases da entrevista
<RodrigO23> na 3 e ultima
<RodrigO23> nao tinha o diploma
<Prime-ES> putz q sacanagem isso
<RodrigO23> mas nao é curso nenhum q vai te ensinar a trabalhar
<RodrigO23> vc pode dominar as linguagens de programaçao
<RodrigO23> pode dominar designes
<RodrigO23> como os cursos prometem
<RodrigO23> mas nunca ira aprender a parte pratica da coisa
<Prime-ES> pena q as video aulas do curso C+ estão com o link quebrado
<RodrigO23> use o campode busca
<RodrigO23> q vc acha cada coisa ali
<Prime-ES> vou tentar
<RodrigO23> Prime-ES , vou indo nessa ai
<RodrigO23> flw ai
<RodrigO23> T+, agente se fala
<RodrigO23> opa
<RodrigO23> fui
<vitorlobo> saca so minha area
<vitorlobo> http://s18.postimage.org/7pim8j3av/snapshot4.png
<vitorlobo> hahaa
<Ricardo__> openbox balaqueiro
<Ricardo__> deve ter levado dias pra montar tudo
<Ricardo__> eeheh
<Ricardo__> mas ta bacana
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__,  fluxbox
<Ricardo__> legal
<Ricardo__> nunca montei um vi q da mto trabalho e tals
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__,  mas tbm fica do seu jeito
<vitorlobo> :)
<vitorlobo> vc prioriza as suas coisas
<vitorlobo> a seu modo
<Ricardo__> é bom meter um netinstall do ubuntu lts agora
<Ricardo__> e usar um flux e deixar forever
<Ricardo__> eahaheaa
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__, uso debian
<vitorlobo> :)
<Ricardo__> eu tb
<Ricardo__> haahaha
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__,  por causa da minha config, meu ambiente grafico inicia em 3segundos
<Ricardo__> mas pra nao ter mto trabalho ainda to no gnome 2.x
<Ricardo__> squeeze ate explodir
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__, exclui o gdm, kdm, os display manager em geral
<vitorlobo> fiquei so com o startx do xinit
<Ricardo__> prox debian vo prum lxde
<Ricardo__> e tals
<Ricardo__> gnome 3 nao caiu a ficha de jeito nenhum
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__,  pesado demais
<Ricardo__> nem é isso sei la nao gostei de nada
<Ricardo__> mto estranho
<Ricardo__> perdeu toda praticidade q tinha o gnome antes
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__, se tornou mtu hightech pegada unity so pra acomapanhar hehe
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__, to gamado no flux.....muito perfeito esse esquema de agrupar janelas dele...coisa q n tem no open nem no blackbox
<vitorlobo> muito legal pra quem trampa com 1 monitor só
<vitorlobo> alias, com 2 fica até melhor
<vitorlobo> hehe
<Ricardo__> como ta o ubuntu novo ?
<Ricardo__> pra quem ta usand oae
<Ricardo__> ta bom?
<pibarnas> vitorlobo: agrupamento de janelas: o kwin tem. o pekwm tb. no open não tem, mas tem o cycling windows que dá na mesma, na prática.
<vitorlobo> pibarnas, nao é agrupamento de janelas propriamente
<vitorlobo> pibarnas, é agrupamento de abas em janelas
<vitorlobo> pibarnas, vc pode agrupar vários programas distintos em uma única janela e manipular todas elas pelo sistema de abas
<pibarnas> vitorlobo: sim, exatamente o que falei.
<vitorlobo> pibarnas, isso fora toolbar
<vitorlobo> menubar no caso
<pibarnas> vitorlobo: tem no kwin do kde e no pekwm.
<vitorlobo> pibarnas, legal...pena q a velocidade n se compara
<vitorlobo> :)
<pibarnas> vitorlobo: do pekwm é comparável sim.
<pibarnas> e podem ser preconfigurados os grupos de programas, como no flux.
<vitorlobo> pibarnas,  o pekwm é interessante
<pibarnas> é sim, mas as configs do flux são de longe as mais simples e inteligíveis dos *box.
<pibarnas> embora eu esteja acostumado com aquele loucura do rc.xml do open.
<chm0d-780> alguem aee sabe cmo mudar o login screen no ubuntu?
<RodrigO23> Bom dia galera
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  cole unhetero
<vitorlobo> :P
<Phevhos> bom dia a todos
<Phevhos> alguem pode dar um help aki?
<vitorlobo> Phevhos, certamente q nao
<Celso> Bom dia
<vitorlobo> dia
<pauloolhos> Bom Dia !!!
<Barbosa> Bom dia, alguem sabe onde posso arrumar um tutorial para agregar meu ubuntu no dominio rwin srv 2003 do trabalho?
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, qualé
<RodrigO23> putz o pessoal esta tudo com o pé no feriado
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> hehehe
<Raphaeljlps> lol
<Phevhos> help aki please
<Phevhos> como faco pra saber qual driver e o da minha placa de rede wireless?
<Ferrari2012> quem tiver interece em aprender joomla acesse www.joomlapro.com.br video aulas gratis!
<[kernel]> poxa vida
<[kernel]> apaguei uma pasta aqui de mp3 sem querer
<[kernel]> alguem sabe como eu recupero ela?
<shallwe> boa tarde galera
<shallwe> alguem ai com problemas no empathy para msn no ubuntu 12.04?
<shallwe> eu simplemente não consigo conectar
<Gusmao> hey ho
<Gusmao> alguém aí?
<shallwe> todo mundo :)
<Gusmao> :D
<Gusmao> cara
<Gusmao> como eu faço pra gravar o ubuntu num pendrive
<Gusmao> sendo ele bootavel
<Gusmao> ?
<Gusmao> :\
<Gusmao> preciso inicializar um notebook pelo ubuntu, mas o drive de CD do note tá bixado
<Gusmao> =/
<freebird> Gusmao, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Pendrive
<freebird> easy shit man
<freebird> Gusmao, vc ja baixou o menino ?
<Gusmao> tenho o ubuntu 10
<Gusmao> tô baixando o 12.04 agora
<Gusmao> haha
<Gusmao> manolo
<Gusmao> o tutorial nesse link é pra botar o ubuntu no pendrive usando linux
<Gusmao> o pc que tô usando é win7
<[kernel]> qualé Gusmao
<[kernel]> :D
<Gusmao> [kernel]: hey ho!
<Gusmao> :P
<[kernel]> qual sua duvida
<[kernel]> lol
<Gusmao> haha
<Gusmao> como faço pra botar o ubuntu num pendrive, pra ele ficar bootavel
<Gusmao> só que fazer isso usando windows
<freebird> Gusmao, vc quer um ubuntu portatil ? 'eisso ?
<freebird> ou vc quer instalar um ubuntu apartir do pen drive
<freebird> ja que seu cdrom ta quebrado, como vc disse acima Gusmao
<freebird> Gusmao, vc tem uma vmware ai :
<freebird> ??
<[kernel]> acho que ele quer o portable
<[kernel]> que roda no pendrive
<freebird> tipo um live cd ? no pen drive ?
<[kernel]> sim..
<[kernel]> é isso Gusmao ?
<freebird> [kernel], acho que nem ele sabe o que quer, rsrsrs
<[kernel]> kkkkk
<freebird> deixa para la,
<[kernel]> ele volta já
<Gusmao> haha
<[kernel]> ae
<[kernel]> auieuiahehaui
<Gusmao> quero rodar o linux na maquina sem instala-lo
<Gusmao> só que a partir de um pendrive
<[kernel]> humM
<freebird> Gusmao, sim, um live cd, um ubuntu portable
<freebird> procura no google, facil,
<[kernel]> sim
<Gusmao> mas roda a partir do pendrive? =|
<Gusmao> ou só com cd?
<[kernel]> tanto faz
<Gusmao> hum
<[kernel]> quem escolhe é voce
<Gusmao> xo ver aqui
<[kernel]> :]
<[kernel]> live cd ele roda apartir do cd
<[kernel]> mais reconhece sua maquina inteira
<[kernel]> ;)
<Gusmao> mas veja...
<Gusmao> o portable é pra rodar o linux dentro do windows
<freebird> Gusmao, tipo um programa ?
<Gusmao> só que a maquina que eu quero inicializar com o ubuntu
<Gusmao> não está inicializando
<Gusmao> o windows nela tá bixado
<Gusmao> e o drive de CD também
<Gusmao> resumindo
<freebird> Gusmao, cria um pendrive, boota pelo usb
<freebird> simples
<Gusmao> eu precisaria de um linux que inicializasse a partir do pendrive (sem que fosse preciso instala-lo)
<Gusmao> é isso...
<freebird> Gusmao, rsrsrs, PORTABLE UBUNTU faz download até no BAIXAKI
<Gusmao> só que se eu jogar o arquivo .iso no pendrive
<freebird> falou
<Gusmao> ele não vai inicializar
<Gusmao> daí por isso perguntei se o portable faria isso
<Gusmao> porque com a .iso não vai
<Gusmao> =/
<Gusmao> vou tentar aqui
<Gusmao> de qualqeur forma, valeu aí
<Gusmao> :D
<Gusmao> vocês entravam no irc antigamente?
<Gusmao> brasnet, brasirc, virtualife...
<freebird> opa
<freebird> nntp do uol
<freebird> 10 anos atras
<Gusmao> kkk
<Gusmao> nerds :P
<freebird> rsrs, noix
<liphvf> alguém poderia em ajudar? to no ubuntu 12.04 final "o meu qbittorrent, quando minimizo ele não consegui mais abrir, quando clico da barra unity para abrir de novo ele não vai, e o icone da bandeja não funciona para mostrar de novo.... o que eu faço?
<liphvf> ???
<liphvf> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<[kernel]> tenta reinstalar
<[kernel]> Gusmao, pra jogar o arquivo .iso no pendrive
<[kernel]> usa o programa lili usb
<[kernel]> :)
<Gusmao> hum
<Gusmao> let me see
<shallwe> Gusmao, estas ai ainda?
<shallwe> fazer o pendrive bootavel com o ubuntu é a coisa mais facil do mundo no windows, eu mesmo ja fiz varias vezes
<[kernel]> kkkk
<shallwe> na propria pagina do ubuntu quando vc baixa tem la o link mais embaixo de como fazer pendrive usb botavel :) ai escolhe windows, vc baixa o programa e pronto
<shallwe> é tao facil que tem até na própria pagina do ubuntu mas ninguem olha o.O
<Gusmao> @@
<shallwe> achou?
<shallwe> entra la no ubuntu.com
<shallwe> vai em download
<liphvf> alguém poderia em ajudar? to no ubuntu 12.04 final "o meu qbittorrent, quando minimizo ele não consegui mais abrir, quando clico da barra unity para abrir de novo ele não vai, e o icone da bandeja não funciona para mostrar de novo.... o que eu faço?
<shallwe> ai mais embaixo tem USB ou algo assim
<shallwe> procura la é mega facil
<Gusmao> achei o tutorial lá no site
<Gusmao> shallwe
<Gusmao> então basta eu copiar o arquivo .iso para o pendrive
<Gusmao> e botar pra inicializar o pc a partir do pendrive
<Gusmao> que ele vai rodar?
<Gusmao> xô testar aqui..
<[kernel]> alguem sabe dizer algum programa que recupere dados apagados?
<Dead_Thinker> liphvf, cara, eu finalizaria o programa e rodaria de novo
<Dead_Thinker> liphvf, ps aux | grep qbittorrent e dava um kill -9 no pid dele
<[kernel]> Dead_Thinker, ou entao reinstalar ele
<liphvf>  Dead_Thinker: eu já fiz isso, mas toda vez que abro e minimizo acontece isso
<[kernel]> remover e instalar
<[kernel]> novamente
<[kernel]> ;)
<Dead_Thinker> liphvf, pq não usa o Transmission que é o default?
<Dead_Thinker> liphvf, recomendo tb o Deluge
<liphvf> taxa de download e consigo nele é uma porcaria (transmission)
<Gusmao> [kernel], já usei alguns
<liphvf> eu to usando o deluge
<Gusmao> [kernel], o melhor que já vi é o recuva
<liphvf> que para mim é o segundo melhor
<liphvf> xD
<[kernel]> roda no slackware?
<[kernel]> sabe dizer..
<Dead_Thinker> liphvf, tu pode fazer como o [kernel] tá recomendando, desinstalar e instalar de novo, se possível apague os arquivos de config antes de instalar de novo
<[kernel]> apaguei uma pasta de mp3 de reggae maluco
<liphvf> onde fica os arquivos conf?
<[kernel]> tou loko aqui :/
<Gusmao> [kernel], recuva só roda no windows =/
<Gusmao> haha
<[kernel]> po cara
<Gusmao> tenho altas mp3 de reggae :P
<[kernel]> nem uso isso
<Dead_Thinker> liphvf, só pesquisando/procurando :/ alguns ficam em ~/.gconf eu acho
<Dead_Thinker> não lembro
<Dead_Thinker> [kernel],  baixa de novo hehe, nem sempre esses softwares de recuperar arquivos funfam como esperamos
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> mermao era só 700MB
<[kernel]> mais era só selecionada
<[kernel]> o rm -rf me fudeu cara :/
<liphvf> vou re-instalar
<liphvf> XD
<[kernel]> confundi os diretorios
<[kernel]> com 2 terminais abertos
<[kernel]> :/
<Dead_Thinker> [kernel], ehehe, sei como é, uma vez fiz a merda de apagar meu home na máquina do trampo
<Dead_Thinker> pense...
<[kernel]> vish
<[kernel]> ae é fodz
<[kernel]> o meu apaguei um diretorio que eu tava copiando pro cartao de memoria aqui
<[kernel]> eu pensava que tava no terminal que tava no diretorio do cartao de memoria
<[kernel]> mais nao tava
<[kernel]> tava no diretorio da minha maquina
<[kernel]> apaguei foi a pasta :/
<[kernel]> por isso que demorou :/
<[kernel]> e eu olhando...
<[kernel]> uiHAeiuheuiAHIehaUIehUAheHhAHEIUHeUHAE
<liphvf> continua o mesmo erro, vou esperar uma atualização, mas valeu galera
<liphvf> xd
<Dead_Thinker> liphvf, fods, malz n poder ajudar melhor hehe
<[kernel]> voce ja olhou se nao tava na tray ----> liphvf
<Dead_Thinker> liphvf, já aconteceu parecido comigo, chato msm
<[kernel]> se ele nao fica la em baixo
<[kernel]> um icone
<[kernel]> quando voce minimiza
<liphvf> o do trai, ele tem a opição mostrar, voce clica e ele num faz nada
<liphvf> huehuehue
<liphvf> é uma sacanagem,
<liphvf> xd
<[kernel]> ele nao abri?
<[kernel]> como fica a tela?
<vitor_> liphvf, possivelmente algum pack q vc instalou entrou em conflito
<liphvf> isso tudo com o qbittorrent aconteceu des que o ubuntu virou unity, XD mas o qbittorrent sempre atualiza corrigindo o erro
<liphvf> só instalei o ubuntu extred extras
<vitor_> liphvf,  sudo apt-get install azureus
<vitor_> liphvf,  uso esse...e me é muito bom
<liphvf> valeu vitor, to usando o deluge já, que para mim é o segundo melhor...
<liphvf> o que me atrai no qbittorrent e deluge e o fato de eu poder usar eles em qual quer sistema que uso
<liphvf> XD
<liphvf> incluindo maquinas virtuais de mac XD
<vitor_> axo q o azureus é assim tbm
<vitor_> ele era o vuze
<liphvf> num é o contrário, o vuze que era azureus
<pikkachu> alguém usa o google+?
<liphvf> porque o azureus é velho, ele foi criando em java a muito tempo
<liphvf> eu uso raramento pikkachu
<pikkachu> qual o equivalente de comunidade?
<Rafael_Neri> pikkachu eu uso
<pikkachu> to numa página, tem "seguir" mas pergunta o círculo
<Raff> olha soh tinha ubuntu 10.04 agora atualizei pra 12.04 estou usando gnome classic, mas tive um problema aqui
<pikkachu> qual círculo eu crio, "comunidades"?
<Raff> fui colocar dois monitores e agora ta tudo duplicado na minha barra superior e inferior
<liphvf> a outra coisa, COMO POSSO CRIAR UM ATALHO DE UM EXACUTAI E COLOCAR NA PESQUISA DA BARRA UNITY?
<Raff> coloquei twin view, mas agora ja desisti de colocar o outro monitor, mas ta aparecendo tudo duplicado nas basrras
<shallwe> ai meu deus
<shallwe> Gusmao, viu la?
<Gusmao> vi sim, shallwe
<shallwe> :)
<Gusmao> tô terminando de baixar o 12.04
<shallwe> ele vai te mandar para um link do programa
<Gusmao> porque o que eu tinha aqui era o 10
<shallwe> ai vc baixa esse programa, executa ele, escolhe a iso que vc baixou, escolhe o pendrive e manda copiar
<shallwe> ele faz tudo sozinho
<shallwe> alguem esta com dificuldades de conectar o empathy na rede da live?
<vitor_> pidgin é pombo
<vitor_> pombo caga geral
<vitor_> mas n me abandona
<vitor_> n me deixa na mão
<vitor_> auhauha
<Dead_Thinker> hehe
<Dead_Thinker> Pidgin owna, uso no Ruindow$ tb
<vitor_> Dead_Thinker,  tomara q teu pc de curto e exploda
<vitor_> Dead_Thinker, ta usando galinha de macumba em dual boot
<Dead_Thinker> hehe, easy dude, easy
<Dead_Thinker> vitor_, aqui só uso Windows pra jogar, no trampo uso por obrigação, trash
<vitor_> Dead_Thinker,  pior
<Dead_Thinker> dual boot aqui e lá
<vitor_> Dead_Thinker,  ontem fui no FESTIVAL LATINO AMERICANO DE INSTALAÇÃO DE SOFTWARE LIVRE e apresentaram o festival usando windows e mac
<vitor_> olha q bacana
<vitor_> auhauhauha
<vitor_> distribuiram dvd's do opensuse
<Dead_Thinker> hehehehe, comédia
<vitor_> pra que? pra enfiar no c*?
<vitor_> auaauhauhauhahua
<vitor_> bizarro
<Dead_Thinker> trash mesmo
<Dead_Thinker> acho que rolou Flisol aqui em Fortaleza tb
<vitor_> o daqui foi muito ruim
<vitor_> mas muito mesmo
<vitor_> o primeiro palestrante apresentou um planejamento de palestra que ele fez em fevereiro do ano passado no evento passado
<vitor_> ele só repetiu
<vitor_> gordo preguiçoso da poha
<vitor_> af
<Dead_Thinker> hehe, show de bola
<vitor_> Dead_Thinker, so pq é free....n precisa esculaxar
<Dead_Thinker> teria sido melhor colocar a gravação pra tocar
<vitor_> Dead_Thinker,  free virgula..os caras são patrocinados pelo debian, opensuse, fedora, e mais duas unidades open-source
<Dead_Thinker> ehehe
<Dead_Thinker> vitor_, quanto ao lance do Mac nem falo tanto pq tá se popularizando muito, principalmente a galera de ti/dev usa por performance etc, mas windows é putaria
<jc__> olá galera
<jc__> será possivel migrar to mint 12 para o ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Dead_Thinker> Caráleo, negada ainda usa Full Throtle e t7ds, é o novo hehe
<megalinux> megalinux
<megalinux> megalinux
<megalinux> megalinux
<[kernel]> kkkk
<FernandoBasso> O cd (x86) normal fica com tela preta após o boot. O alternate cd dá erros que não foi possível instalar alguns pacotes (parece não ter instalado a interface gráfica). Pelo tty dei um aptitude install ubuntu-desktop, mas não faz login pelo lightdm. Isso com o mesmo user/passwd que usei para instalar usando o aptitude. Alguma ideia?
<FernandoBasso> "Não faz login", quero dizer, pisca (ao se pressionar enter) e volta a pedir senha novamente.
<FernandoBasso> (12.04)
<ivanbajr> Boa tarde
<ivanbajr> Alguém sabe como recuperar arquivos deletados por engano no site do ubuntu one?
<FernandoBasso> :|
<ivanbajr> Alguém sabe como recuperar arquivos deletados por engano no site do ubuntu one?
<L88os> alguém ai usa jabber?
<FernandoBasso> Eu uso.
<L88os> já recuperou a senha algum dia?
<FernandoBasso> Não.
<L88os> puts esqueci a minha
<L88os> é estranho o modo de recuperar a senha.
<FernandoBasso> Por que?
<Soares> Aeee
<L88os> tem que enviar ume-mail para um cara falando qual é seu jabber e o de duas pessoas adicionada lá e quanto tempo você não entra na conta.
<FernandoBasso> Ah, lembro que li algo sobre isso mesmo.
<FernandoBasso> Nada prático.
<L88os> seria mais fácil se cadastrasse algum e-mail na conta.
<FernandoBasso> Sem contar que as vezes a gente não lembra desses detalhes, ou dos emails das pessoas.
<Soares> alguem sabe se tem algum canal do backtrack ativo ?
<L88os> eu acho que entrei só uma vez no jabber.
<L88os> e não sei se adicionei alguém.
<FernandoBasso> Tenta explicar isso.
<L88os> eu já mandei um e-mail do jeito que está no site por enquanto é só esperar.
<FernandoBasso> Eu ando meio desanimado com os ambientes desktop pra linux...
<L88os> FernandoBasso você é de qual estado?
<FernandoBasso> RS.
<Soares> ...
<xispirito> mais um do RS
<xispirito> heh
<FernandoBasso> Alguém mais está tendo o problema da barra lateral no unity (12.04) ficar sempre visível, mesmo quando há alguma janeal em full screen?
<FernandoBasso> s/janeal/janela/
<L88os> a barra do unity está assim mesmo
<Daekdroom> Certeza que acontece isso com fullscreen?
<Daekdroom> Os vídeos do totem aqui aparecem ok.
<L88os> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2012/04/auto-hide-do-lancador-do-ubuntu-12-04-mais-rapido/
<Daekdroom> O Firefox na Tela inteira também. E o Evince.
<xispirito> alguém daqui já tentou unity com xmonad?
<FernandoBasso> No meu caso, não é nem querer que esconda mais rápido, mas que pelo menos esconda.
<Soares> a minha ficou assim depois que fiz um update
<Daekdroom> Mas é possível fazê-lo esconder.
<Daekdroom> Tá nas opções de Aparência.
<L88os> o 12.04 está assim mesmo.
<L88os> é o normal.
<FernandoBasso> Daekdroom: Verdade. Já ajustei aqui.
<FernandoBasso> Obrigado.
<L88os> FernandoBasso olha esse http://sejalivre.org/alterando-o-comportamento-da-barra-do-unity-no-ubuntu-12-04/
<L88os> da para deixar igual no 11.10
<Soares> me deu um branco
<FernandoBasso> Legal.
<Soares> qual o comando para desistalar um aplicativo
<Soares> ?
<FernandoBasso> aptitude purge nome_programa
<FernandoBasso> o purge deleta tudo, até as configs (não as da $HOME).
<freebird_> galera, o meu tema ubutu classico zuou, a hora que abro não mostra nenhum dos menus
<chm0d-780> galera não consigo tracar o lgin screen no meu ubuntu
<Soares> vlw
<chm0d-780> trocar*
<Daekdroom> FernandoBasso, o aptitude já não vem por padrão no Ubuntu há algumas versões
<chm0d-780> alguem pode ajudar?
<Soares> aqui o comando rodou
<Soares> estou usando o BT 5
<Daekdroom> Estou falando de Ubuntu.
<FernandoBasso> Veio no alternate cd. (pois não iniciou a parte gráfica, e eu consegui rodar aptitude direto, sem precisar instalar ele.)
<Soares> tive problemas np Ubuntu e agora no BT 5 tmb, ao rodar o amsn abrem varias telas de add
<Soares> ja viram isso ?
<chm0d-780> amsn tem dessas
<Soares> conhece algum melhor que amsn ?
<chm0d-780> tem um plugin do pidgin
<chm0d-780> para o msn mto bOm
<L88os> para quem ainda não viu http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2012/04/videocast-13-ubuntu-12-04-lts/
<L88os> alguém de SP ai?
<chm0d-780> faz um whois nos ip's
<chm0d-780> =D
<name_> alguem já configurou o ubuntum com sunray?
<name_> alguem já configurou o ubuntu com sunray?
<name_> alguem já configurou o ubuntu com sunray?
<name_> alguem já configurou o ubuntu com sunray?
<name_> alguem já configurou o ubuntu com sunray?
<name_> alguem já configurou o ubuntu com sunray?alguem já configurou o ubuntu com sunray?
<L88os> acredito que ninguem nunca fez isso, por isso ninguem respondeu.
<name_> valew galera...
<rogerio> boa tarde alguém sabe me informar se tem como passar os botoes do ambiente LXDE para o lado esquerdo?
<vitor-br> alguem esta tendo problemas de o unity não carregar no login?
<Demolidor> eu tive problemas com unity todo
#ubuntu-br 2013-04-22
<marcos_Ba> Alguém vivo?
<tiagoscd> marcos_Ba: boa noite
<tiagoscd> como assim fora do site oficial?
<tiagoscd> está tentando baixar de onde?
<vitorlobo> marcos_Ba, opa..conterraneo
<deusr> olá pessoal
<deusr> estou com um probleminha chato no ubuntu, ao reproduzir videos, quando a cena muda, o video "corta"
<deusr> parece que estou reproduzindo um video em um computador lento em que quando vai mudando de cena, vai cortando a imagem
<deusr> alguém sabe como resolver isso?
<converge> deusr: provavelmente sua placa d video n ta configurada
<converge> deve ta usando um driver padrao
<deusr> converge, não, estou usando o driver intel
<deusr> minha placa de vídeo tem uma GPU integrada, é de um ultrabook, Smsung series 9
<deusr> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<converge> ubuntu é xorg ainda?
<converge> *x11
<deusr> sim
<deusr> mas ele nao usa o xorg
<deusr> ops, nao uso arquivos de configuraçao nele
<deusr> é xorg mesmo, e nao X11
<deusr> era XFree86, depois foi para o xorg, e eles estão construindo o MIR
<converge> deveriam para tudo e dar um jeito no gnome
<converge> entao, faz muitos anos q nao mexo com linux na parte grafica, no meu tempo.. hehe, vc editava o /etc/xorg.conf na parte device mostrava o driver q ta sendo usando p/ placa d video
<barna_> deusr, ta usando o reprodutor de filmes? se sim, tenta usar o smplayer ou vlc, ve se melhora!
<deusr> converge, hehe, no meu tempo tb, no verdade eu venho antes disso, :p
<deusr> barna_, isso nao é o reprodutor, acontece com videos no youtube, videos pequenos, qualquer video
<converge> deusr: antes do xorg.conf ? caramba, o q existia antes disso ?
<deusr> converge, XFree86
<converge> ah sim, tbm peguei esse tempo
<deusr> xorg é relativamente novo
<converge> comecei a fuça com linux e 99
<deusr> to tentando usar o ubuntu agora, eu sempre usei mais gentoo, sabayon..
<converge> conectiva kurumin, passei 1 semana pra configura a placa d video
<deusr> eu tb, quase isso, comecei em 97
<deusr> problema que eu tenho que me virar sozinho pra achar as coisas..
<deusr> uma dica boa que postei no meu blog hoje!
<deusr> http://www.talesam.org/blog/emulando-o-botao-do-meio-no-touchpad-estilo-mabook%ef%bb%bf%ef%bb%bf/
<converge> acho a ideia do ubuntu legal, d popularizar e eles ajudam muito o linux, mas des d adolescente instalo o debian base e vou instalando pacote por pacote até chegar no X, fica MUITO! rápido
<Barna> deusr, ta usando o reprodutor de filmes? se sim, tenta usar o smplayer ou vlc, ve se melhora!
<converge> deusr: legal seu blog! ql seu twiter ?
<deusr> Barna, isso nao solução, hehe, tem que ser algo global
<deusr> converge, @talesam
<Pombo> Gostaria de saber se alguem conhece algum programa de digitação
<Pombo> para o linux
<IvanCosta> Bom dia, galera.
<IvanCosta> Alguém aqui usa o Ubuntu Server?
<CyL> !alguem | IvanCosta
<ubotu-br> IvanCosta: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<IvanCosta> Obrigado pela dica.
<IvanCosta> Tenho um segundo HD instalado na máquina e, quando faço uma transferência de um arquivo grande (mais de 1GB) para ele, ele para de ler e fica com dizendo:  " não foi possível remover "130206_gramatica_01.m4v": Sistema de arquivos somente para leitura". Alguém sabe o que é isso?
<IvanCosta> o "130206_gramatica_01.m4v" é o nome do arquivo que tento copiar
<CyL> IvanCosta: Significa que ou você não tem direito de escrita sobre o arquivo, ou a partição de origem está montaga com ro
<CyL> IvanCosta: Consegue abrir um terminal para executar comandos?
<IvanCosta> Sou administrador do sistemas, mas uso um usuário normal para essas coisa.
<IvanCosta> Tenho permissão, pois a pasta é minha.
<CyL> IvanCosta: Bom, é isso que a menagem quer dizer. Vc consegue abrir um terminal?
<IvanCosta> Fica tudo funcionando normal (copiar, deletar...), só dá esse erro quando tento copiar um arquivo grande. Depois do erro só consigo ler os arquivos, para voltar ao normal, tenho que reiniciar a máquina.
<IvanCosta> Estou em um terminal agora.
<CyL> IvanCosta: Sabe usar um pastebin?
<IvanCosta> Minhas opções do fstab são as mesmas do HD principal: ext4 defaults 0 2.
<IvanCosta> Não conheço o "pastebin", o que é?
<CyL> !pastebin | IvanCosta
<ubotu-br> IvanCosta: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<IvanCosta> Obrigato, ubotu-br. Mas, ainda assim não entendi.
<CyL> IvanCosta: Faça um pastebin do resultado do comando 'sudo mount'
<CyL> IvanCosta: Acesse o link que ele indicou. Além disso o ubotu-br é um programa de computador que responde com esses textos quando comandamos ele, não é uma pessoa de verdade.
<CyL> IvanCosta: Não é uma pessoa de verdade.
<IvanCosta> Bem, sou educado também com os computadores... ;P
<IvanCosta> Caras, desculpem a ignorância, mas foi ao atalho colocado, coloquei meu usuário, colei o conteúdo do terminal, depois ele foi para o Launchpad, para eu colocar o usuário e senha. Por último, mostrou-me apenas o que já tinha colado.
<IvanCosta> O que faço com isso?
<CyL> IvanCosta: É isso mesmo, agora cole aqui o link que obteve.
<IvanCosta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5592810/plain/
<CyL> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<IvanCosta> Esqueci de dizer, que o segundo HD coloquei há dois dias apenas. Formatei em ext4 e criei uma nova partição (mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1), uma apenas para todo o HD.
<CyL> ^ Essa linha sugere que existem erros no seu sistema de arquivos principal
<CyL> IvanCosta: Sempre que eu indicar um comando, faça um pastebin com o resultado do mesmo, ok?
<IvanCosta> Acredito seja uma sobreposição de partições no sda1.
<CyL> IvanCosta: 'sudo dmesg'
<IvanCosta> Amigo, CyL, a saída foi muito grande não consigo copiar tudo. Há muito erros: "[ 1804.854172] Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 1135912"
<IvanCosta> Como faço uma verificação no sdb1?
<IvanCosta> Smart?
<CyL> IvanCosta: Vc quer verificar o sistema de arquivos, ou ver as estatísticas do AMRT?
<CyL> *SMART
<IvanCosta> CyL, pela saída do dmesg, parece que o sdb1 têm blocos ruim ou a formatação não foi bem feita. Quero verificar isso, pois até então o computador funcionou muito bem. Não acredito que os erros do sda1 sejam o motivo do problema.
<IvanCosta> Quero verificar a integridade do sdb1.
<CyL> IvanCosta: Ok, tudo bem.
<CyL> IvanCosta: 'sudo fsck /dev/sdb1'
<mvuelma> Oi, IvanCosta e CyL. Sem querer me meter na conversa de vocês só recomendo que o IvanCosta desmonte o sistema de arquivos do sdb1 antes de verificar, ok?
<IvanCosta> Tentei, mas ele diz que está ocupado.
<mvuelma> IvanCosta, tem que ir pro / pra desmontar.
<IvanCosta> Eu sei... Já estou na raiz. Acho que tenho que achar o processo que está ocupando o sdb1.
<mvuelma> Ou ejetar o disco .
<IvanCosta> Como se ejeta um disco?
<mvuelma> IvanCosta, desculpe, você está no Server né. Esquece.
<CyL> IvanCosta: 'sudo lsof | grep sdb1'
<IvanCosta> Estranho, o "lsoft" não está dando resultado, simplesmente fica parado...
<CyL> Bom, eu vou sair para o almoço, volto em alguns minutos.
<CyL> IvanCosta: Veja com atenção, vc está digitando um nome de comando errado.
 * CyL volta em alguns minutos
<IvanCosta> CyL, muito obrigado pela ajuda.
<IvanCosta> Aqui eu errei, mas no terminal está certo e ainda não está sem resultado.
<mvuelma> IvanCosta, fica parado ou volta pro prompt de comando?
<CyL> IvanCosta: Voltei, algum progresso?
<IvanCosta> Cara, já almoçou? Rápido...
<IvanCosta> Bem, como não tinha nada no segundo hd mesmo, retirei-o do fstab e reinicei o computador.
<IvanCosta> Vou formatá-lo novamente e criar partições menores, para testar.
<CyL> IvanCosta: Mas as mensagem de erro do dmesg sugerem que o dispositivo pode estar com defeito
<IvanCosta> Como testo se ele está mesmo com defeito ou não?
<IvanCosta> O fsck dá: "/dev/sdb1: clean, 11/30531584 files, 1966902/122096390 blocks"
<CyL> IvanCosta: 'sudo smartctl -H /dev/sdb1'
<IvanCosta> Não tenho o pacote do smart na máquina. Vou instalá-lo. Além disso, preciso sair agora. Tenho outro serviço para fazer. Vou tentar uma solução, depois entro no canal e digo o resultados.
<IvanCosta> Obrigado a todos pela ajuda.
<IvanCosta> Até mais, amigos.
<hggdh> @capability add mvuelma #ubuntu-br,op
<ubotu-br> hggdh: Error: The command "capability add" is available in the Admin and Channel plugins.  Please specify the plugin whose command you wish to call by using its name as a command before "capability add".
<hggdh> @admin capability add mvuelma #ubuntu-br,op
<ubotu-br> hggdh: OK.
<liox_> alguem ja instalou o samba no ubuntu 12.04?
<liox_> samba 4?
<ivanbajr> boa tarde
<ivanbajr> alguém utiliza o thanderbird?
<CyL> !alguem | ivanbajr
<ubotu-br> ivanbajr: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<boiko> ivanbajr: eu estou usando aqui
<Danniel-Lara> bom eu uso thunderbird
<ivanbajr> estou com problema na autenticação do gmail.com
<ivanbajr> Estou saindo para pegar meu gato no veterinário.
<ivanbajr> vou deixar o xchat aberto
<ivanbajr> para receber as respostas .
<Danniel-Lara> ivanbajr:  de uma lida  http://br.mozdev.org/thunderbird/gmail espero que ajude
<hggdh> ivanbajr: sem saber qual o problema, como podemos responder? "problema na authenticação do gmail.com" não nos dá detalhes
<boiko> ei senhores, o megalinux estava me perguntando sobre jogos pra linux, poderiam indicar alguns jogos bons pra ele? (eu tenho jogado muito pouco)
<Danniel-Lara> killing floor é muito bom
<boiko> megalinux: ^
<boiko> megalinux: conhece o Ubuntu Software Center? é um aplicativo no ubuntu
<liox_> alguem ja instalou o samba4 no ubuntu 12.04?
<liox_> estou tentando instalar
<liox_> estava dando uns erros achei no google umas possiveis solucoes fiz elas ai instalou
<tiagoscd> megalinux: tem duas plataformas de jogos muito boas pra Linux: Steam e Desirium
<liox_> so q agora n esta conectando no servidor
<tiagoscd> dentro dela você encontra vários jogos
<tiagoscd> Killing Floor, Counter Strike Source, Team Fortress 2
<aprigio> fala aee
<aprigio> tiagoscd, boiko, mvuelma, Danniel-Lara, aeeee
<aprigio> liox_, instalou como?
<boiko> dae aprigio!
<aprigio> liox_, qual o problema?
<Danniel-Lara> aprigio : buenas tchê , aceita um amargo ?
<aprigio> boiko, ihhihi eae
<aprigio> Danniel-Lara, hehehe oq eh amargo?
 * aprigio nao me zoe hihi
<Danniel-Lara> chimarrão
<aprigio> ahhh taaa
<aprigio> sim smm
<aprigio> Danniel-Lara, caramba quando eu for no sul, vou fazer um treinamento de como fazer chimarrao com vc e o tiagoscd
<aprigio> Danniel-Lara, quando chegar no RJ, vou tirar onda
<Danniel-Lara> aprigio: :)
<mvuelma> aprigio, o Tiago não sabe fazer....
<aprigio> Danniel-Lara, e eu te mostro como fazer um bom xtudo carioca ehhe
<aprigio> mvuelma, hhiihih
<aprigio> tem todo aquele `ritual` na cuia nao tem?
<liox_> aprigio: cara
<liox_> eu removi a versao atual
 * CyL imagina o que vai se passar na cabeça do aprigio quando ele conhecer o xis gaúcho
<aprigio> com o matinho, ou aquilo la é colado e eu anta achava q era de verdade?
<liox_> com purge
<aprigio> CyL, hehe oq eh isso
<Danniel-Lara> xis picanha
<aprigio> CyL,  na nossa terra oq eh de bom eh a vaca atolada ehhehe
<liox_> aprigio: ai instalei o 4 com apt-get install samba4
<CyL> aprigio: E feijão tropeiro
<liox_> aprigio: ele esta rodando aparentimente
<aprigio> CyL, o paia, o tutu e o famoso f.tropeiro eheh
<liox_> so que n consigo conectar
<liox_> + no servidor
<aprigio> liox_, ja viu pelo initctl se o daemon do samba4 ta funfando?
<aprigio> liox_, vc populou o servidor com o provision?
<liox_> aprigio: nao
<liox_> vi uns comandos desse provision
<liox_> + n rodei
<liox_> n sabia o que era
<liox_> no 3.6 n tinha isso
<aprigio> vc ta rodando como o samba3 ne
<liox_> aprigio: ja removi ele
<liox_> aprigio: sim era como samba 3
<aprigio> liox_, nao tinha q fazer com o smbldap-tools
<liox_> aprigio: so q aqui eh so compartilhamento de arquivos n eh pdc nem nada
<liox_> ja estava funcionando com samba 3.6 normal
<aprigio> liox_, digita na sua maquina smbclient -L - localhost  -U%
<liox_> ai entrou 2 maquinas w8 na rede que n enchergava
<liox_> o samba
<aprigio> liox_, smbclient -L localhost -U%
<liox_> ai vi que teria q atualizar p 4
<aprigio> ve se ele responde
<liox_> ta
<liox_> aprigio: olhe o retorno
<liox_> http://pastebin.com/5YBFfijF
<aprigio> liox_, ve se ele te ta como aberto os seus compartilhamentos, ou o ativo
<liox_> viu o retorno?
<liox_> daquee comando?
<aprigio> liox_, vi sim, eu te recomendo vc usar o samba4 com o provision, mas mesmo assim ve se vc tem essa lib instalada ae libattr1-dev
<liox_> como verifico?
<aprigio> dpkg -l libattr1-dev
<liox_> aprigio: acho q mudou ne a forma de configurar
<liox_> o smb.conf
<aprigio> sim
<liox_> aprigio: n tenho essa lib
<aprigio> na verdade vc tem eh q remover o seu smb.conf
<aprigio> e provisionar q ele cria sozinho
<liox_> enhum pacote encontrado casando com libattr1-dev.
<liox_> tem q instalar ela?
<liox_> aprigio: vc acha q o samba4 vai fazer maquinas w8 enxergar o compartilhamento q n enxergava com samba3?
<aprigio> liox_, apt-get install build-essential libacl1-dev libattr1-dev \libblkid-dev libgnutls-dev libreadline-dev python-dev python-dnspython gdb pkg-config libpopt-dev libldap2-dev dnsutils libbsd-dev attr krb5-user docbook-xsl libcups2-dev
<aprigio> liox_, sim, ele eh suportado, tanto como o ntlvm2
<tiagoscd> aprigio: treinamento de chimarrão accepted
<tiagoscd> vou ter que preparar a palestra
<tiagoscd> mas dá boa
<tiagoscd> :P
<aprigio> tiagoscd, ujaahuuhahua
<aprigio> po eu pensei q vc sabia fazer
<aprigio> tiagoscd, tipo p mim todo mundo q eh do sul,tem isso como pre-requisito
<CyL> aprigio: Vc faz idéia do que seja uma bergamota?
<aprigio> hehe
<tiagoscd> aprigio: mas eu sei fazer
<aprigio> CyL, nao hihi
<tiagoscd> mas precisa fazer apresentação pra formalizar e tals
<CyL> aprigio: Tem que vir aqui pra descobrir então :)
<aprigio> tiagoscd, showw, entao vc me da essa aula, vou mandar o invite hihihihih
 * aprigio como diz um paulista, acho q o CyL ta me tirando
<aprigio> CyL, oq eh isso? nao eh zoeira nao ne hehee
<aprigio> ohh google xo ve
<CyL> aprigio: Vai se espantar quando descobrir :)
<aprigio> po
<tiagoscd> esse assunto tá ficando tenso
<aprigio> CyL, é a tangerina?
<aprigio> hehehe
<tiagoscd> nem vou me envolver, vai que
<CyL> aprigio: Isso
<aprigio> hhuhu
<aprigio> entao eu devo pedir, "um suco de bergamota" por favor
<aprigio> tiagoscd, nao posso esquecer q no sul do brasil nao existe real
<aprigio> tiagoscd, eh pilas ehhehe
<tiagoscd> aprigio: sim, não esqueça de ir na casa de câmbio trocar por pilas
<tiagoscd> :P
<aprigio> ahuuhahua
<aprigio> tiagoscd, aqui no rj infelizmente o pessoal tem a mania de dizer " custa dois real"
<tiagoscd> aprigio: ah, mas aqui também rola disso
<aprigio> hehe
<aprigio> liox_, eae?
<liox_> aprigio: peri instalei aquelasa libs
<liox_> e agora
<hggdh> aprigio: mas... pensava eu que carencia de 's' fosse algo tipicamente paulista...
<liox_> como rodo esse provider
<liox_> p gerar apenas compartilhamento comum sem controle de dominio
<liox_> aprigio: cara na instalacao dquelas libs pediu um negocio do Kerberos?
<tiagoscd> hggdh: você é "original" de que estado?
<liox_> Reino por omissao do kerberos
<aprigio> liox_, eu ate te passo os comandos, mas eu vou te pedir pra vc repensar antes de digitar, pois vc vai popular contas locais do linux ao cifsfs, tal como vc vai alterar todo cache db do samba e vai acabar com o seu smb.conf anterior e pelo oq vc me disse, vc ja tinha algo funfando ai
<aprigio> original ahuhuahuauhahua
<liox_> aprigio: pode passar
<liox_> aprigio: servidor kerberos realm ?
<liox_> o q colocao?
<liox_> aprigio: o q coloco ?
<aprigio> liox_, sim, no samba4 vc tem q configurar o kerberos, o bind e se possivel as acls
<liox_> aprigio: eita
<liox_> + vamos la
<hggdh> tiagoscd: nasci no Rio, mas vivia entre Rio, sul de Minas, e São Paulo
<liox_> so espero q o windows 8 enxergue no fnal
<aprigio> liox_, o samba4 nao tem integracao com o protocolo nnf
<aprigio> liox_, vc sabe q protocolo eh esse?
<liox_> aprigio: n
<aprigio> liox_, next next finish
<aprigio> ;)
<tiagoscd> hggdh: entendi :)
<liox_> aprigio: pronto so passei tudo q pediu
<liox_> ta terminando de instalar
<hggdh> tiagoscd: o que me dava o acento errado, não importa onde estava: no Rio era considerado paulista, em SP Carioca, em Minas, estrangeiro
<tiagoscd> hggdh: uahuahuauhauha
<hggdh> er. s/acento/sotaque/
<tiagoscd> sim :)
<liox_> aprigio: pronto acabou ja fiz backup do meu smb3.conf
<hggdh> ... aqui falamos accent -- logo, acento em Portugues
<aprigio> liox_, ehe, ok, apos disso, da um restart samba4 (mas antes), remova ou faca um bkp do seu antigo /etc/samba/smb.conf (e essa localizacao so vai estar ai se vc instalou o samba 4, pq se vc compilou esta em /usr/local/etc/samba)
<liox_> aprigio: n instalei atraves do apt-get install samba4
<aprigio> deixa eu fazer um teste com o hggdh
<tiagoscd> hggdh: sim, mas já detectou o erro, está apto a lecionar português já :D
<hggdh> LOL
<aprigio> hggdh, pra vc, conhece fandangos?
<aprigio> hggdh, vc deve comer ai
<hggdh> aprigio: o aperitivo/biscoito?
<hggdh> sim (mas não como não)
<aprigio> hggdh, pois eh, pra vc aquilo eh biscoito ou salgadinho?
<hggdh> biscoito?
<aprigio> ehh ue
<aprigio> eh salgadinho?
<aprigio> tiagoscd, eh paulista ele
<aprigio> hehe
<hggdh> sei lá...
<aprigio> hehee
<liox_> aprigio: pronto salvei backup e reiniciei e agora?
<hggdh> aprigio: pebolin?
<aprigio> liox_, veja se vc tem o comando provision?
<aprigio> liox_, ou o samba-tool
<aprigio> hggdh, hehe oq eh isso?
<tiagoscd> bah, aprigio não sabe o que é pebolim?
<CyL> aprigio: tótó
<aprigio> hehee
<aprigio> nao
<CyL> aprigio: pebolin é tó-tó
<aprigio> ehhe e oq eh to-to
<CyL> :O
<aprigio> aspell
<aprigio> hehe
<liox_> aprigio: cara e agora?
<liox_> reiniciei e salvei um backup
<liox_> do smb.conf 3
<tiagoscd> aprigio: http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/66498_10151234397893948_1802342477_n.jpg
<aprigio> vamos para o pvt para vc ficar colando os verboses
<aprigio> huauha saquei
<aprigio> liox_, vou te psasar por pvt e depois vc conf ai o bind9,ntp e o krbd5 ok?
<liox__> aprigio: cara e agora qui?
<aprigio> ta no seu pvt
<aprigio> liox__, vou apenas popular pra vc o resto vc faz ai
<liox_> aprigio: cara cai
<liox_> voltei
<liox_> qual comando la?
<aprigio> te passei pelo pvt
<aprigio> vc nao viu
<liox_> aprigio: n
<hggdh> aprigio: pebolin é aquele jogo de futebol de mesa. Aqui é chamado de fussball
<liox_> aprigio: cara n ta conectando enm a custa de reza brava
<Danizord> Alguem ae usa GVT?
<Danizord> Parece q não está funcionando nenhum serviço do Google na GVT =/
<pedor> Danizord: eu uso
<pedor> mas não uso o dns deles
<Danizord> pedor, entendi
<pedor> Danizord: consigo acessar google, g+ e gmail
<Danizord> Aqui eu não consigo nen pingar o 8.8.8.8
<pedor> Danizord: vc é de onde?
<Danizord> Fortaleza/CE
<pedor> tenta alterar seu dns: www.opendns.com/
<CyL> Danizord: Recentemente entrou um usuário aqui com problemas relacionado à GVT também
<CyL> Danizord: Já traçou a rota?
<MrBoss> gvt ta uma ....
<CyL> GVT é tipo NET.
<pedor> depois que eu mudei o dns melhorou por aqui (não tenho a menor idéia se isso faz diferença mesmo, rs)
<pedor> CyL: quase lá... net ainda consegue ser pior, pelo menos aqui em bh
<CyL> pedor: FOi uma piada com o comercial da NET
<pedor> CyL: eu n vi... :/
<CyL> pedor: Não lembra do mote do comercial "A minha internet é tipo NET."
<pedor> CyL: não... cara, eu raramente vejo tv... desde que mudei eu decidi não ter mais tv... hehe
 * tiagoscd salutes Danniel-Lara 
<Danizord> CyL, já, ele passa por uns 3 servidores e para lá dentro da GVT mesmo
<Danizord> servidores da mesma faixa de IPs
<CyL> Danizord: Como sabe que é a mesma faixa?
<Danizord> pq os primeiros números são iguais =o
<CyL> Danizord: Não quer dizer muita coisa
<Danizord> Provavelmente não está saindo de lá
<Danizord> se está, o problema é em algum backbone por ae
<CyL> Danizord: Veja se está tendo perda de pacotes em algum roteador específico com mtr
<MrBoss> dia 25 lança a versão 13.04 né?
<Danizord> CyL, https://gist.github.com/Danizord/1cdc30d5a2af885bbc91
<CyL> Danizord: Um log do mtr por favor
<Danizord> CyL, https://gist.github.com/Danizord/1cdc30d5a2af885bbc91
<CyL> Danizord: o seu provedor de conectividade está com problema
<CyL> Danizord: Mlehor dizendo, o ponto de presença da GVT para sua área
<Danizord> CyL, hmm =/
<pedor> MrBoss: isso
<Danizord> oq terá de novo no 13.04?
<aprigio> tiagoscd, es salute hombre `tche`
<aprigio> hehe
<tiagoscd> aprigio: em inglês acho que é salutes :)
<aprigio> hehe
<aprigio> n tem coisa pior q ver o meu cachorro vomitar e logo apos comer o seu proprio vomito
<aprigio> é o mesmo que reaproveitar a coisa novamente rsrs
<tiagoscd> aprigio: pelo menos economiza ração
<tiagoscd> heheeh
<Danniel-Lara> hehehehe
<CyL> E ainda tem a vantagem de já estar quentinho.
<aprigio> hehe
<aprigio> Ahuau
<aprigio> pois eh, quando nao da tempo de pegar, ja era
<aprigio> ihhhehe deve ta quentinho ainda
<Um_cara_qualquer> daew pessoal, eu queria sabe como que remove a barra superior do ubuntu 12.10
<RMtails-> UM_cara_qualquer, bem isso e meio que impossivel
<Um_cara_qualquer> o_O
<RMtails-> você no caso quer tentar outra interface grafica?
<Luciano> Boa noite. Alguém sabe pq não foi lançada a nova versão do Ubuntu que era pra sair neste mês?
<Um_cara_qualquer> é... mas eu ja estou com ela, o unico problema é a barra superior q fica na frente da outra barra que eu instalei com o tema
<RMtails-> Um_cara_qualquer, eu ainda não entendo
<Um_cara_qualquer> vo tira um print
<hggdh> Luciano: por que ainda não foi liberada (esta quinta, se não me engano). A liberação tem, historicamente, sempre ocorrido ao final do mes
<Luciano> hggdh: Obrigado. E sabe me dizer se ela é melhor que a 12.10?
<hggdh> Luciano: melhor ou pior depende do ponto de vista... mas eu, pessoalmente, acho mais estável que a 12.10
<Luciano> hggdh: a 12.10 eu não gostei mto não, vive dando erros sobre alguma coisa da placa de video
<hggdh> Luciano: a 12.10 recebeu um novo X; isto causou/tem causado alguns problemas com drivers;
<Luciano> hggdh: O que seria novo X?
<hggdh> Luciano: mas eu recomendo, se pretendes instalar a 13.04, para primeiro carrega-la via live image
<hggdh> Luciano: a parte gráfica do Linux -- Xorg
<Luciano> hggdh: A proxima versão é aquela de longo suporte? Não sei o nome
<hggdh> Luciano: não. LTS (long term support) sai de 2 em 2 anos. 10.04, 12.04, e a próxima é 14.04
<Luciano> hggdh: E a 13.04? Não seria a 13.10 a próxima?
<hggdh> Luciano: de dois em dois anos. A LTS actual é a 12.04, então a próxima LTS será a 14.04
<hggdh> (a versão do Ubuntu é ano.mes de liberação)
<Luciano> hggdh: ah sim, entendi
<Luciano> hggdh: Vc ja testou o beta da 13.04 pra ver se mudou mta coisa?
<hggdh> Luciano: eu rodo a 13.04 desde que começou o desenvolvimento. Mas era parte do meu trabalho; eu também uso KDE, não Unity
<hggdh> mas, novamente, acho mais estável que a 12.10
<Luciano> hggdh: Usando KDE é melhor ?
<hggdh> Luciano: para mim, é. Questão de gosto... gosto do Unity, especialmente o fato de ser bem mais "clean"; mas KDE permite-me mais controle
<Luciano> hggdh: Vou esperar sair a 13.04 para formatar e instalar novamente no HD externo
<hggdh> por exemplo -- e o principal motivo de usar KDE: eu gosto de ter 6 workspaces, o Unity é limitado a 4
<liox_> aprigio: cara
<liox_> tentei voltar o samba3
<liox_> e nem ele ta funfanfo +
<liox_> =(
<liox_> ferrei o server
<liox_> vou ter q reinstalar
<liox_> tudo
<liox_> aprigio: consegui voltar + qse que nao deu
<liox_> samba 3 funfando o 4 n rolou
<aprigio> liox_, opa
<aprigio> tem q ver como vc instalou
<liox_> aprigio: cara voltei p 3
<liox_> o 4 n consegui
<aprigio> eu n posso saber oq vc fez, vc disse q teve problemas com libs
<liox_> cara o 3 tb
<liox_> n tava funfando
<liox_> quando voltei
<aprigio> liox_, o samba4 ja esta nos repositorios do ubuntu
<aprigio> liox_, eu nao sei como vc fez ai, mas apenas cuidado na hora de instalar
<liox_> aprigio: eu instalei usando apt-get install samba4
<aprigio> liox_, para nao ferrar o seu cache db dele e manter o do smb3
<liox_> o samba 3 quando voltei ele tava do mesmo jeito
<aprigio> liox_, mas pq vc teve problemas em permissoes entao?
<liox_> ai tive q adicionar o user
<liox_> novamente
<liox_> ai funfou
<liox_> tava com mesmo erro na hora de conectar
<liox_> o 3
<liox_> ai adicinei o user nele
<liox_> ai deu certo
<liox_> + o 4 eu n adicionei
<liox_> eu acho
<liox_> sera que era isso?
<aprigio> e vc adicionou algum user para conexoes no smb4?
<liox_> nao
<liox_> acho q esqueci
<liox_> disso
<liox_> sera que era isso?
<liox_> eu n sabia o camando
<liox_> p adicionar user no 4
<aprigio> nao, aquele erro q vc me mostrou era referente a libs de schemes do ldb
<liox_> ah ta
<aprigio> se nao me engano, era do python-tdb
<liox_> depois eu tento instalar novamente
<liox_> sera q eu tinha q instalar o tdb ? python
<aprigio> tem q entender como foi feito, se vc adicionou algum ppa
<nandoweb> Boa noite
<liox_> n acho q n adicinei ppa
<liox_> amanah eu monto uma vm
<liox_> e tento nela
<liox_> melhor
<aprigio> liox_, o python-tdb, ldb-tools e libldb1 sao dependencias do samba4
<liox_> q ferrar meu server
<aprigio> e tem q instalar junto
<aprigio> por isso q achei estranho
<nandoweb> Galera estou iniciando no linux e estou com dificuldades de usar o stop/start network
<aprigio> liox_, apt-cache depends samba4
<nandoweb> alguem pode ajudar
<nandoweb> ?
<aprigio> nandoweb, como assim?
<aprigio> nandoweb, com problemas de usar o initctl para arrancar a rede?
<CyL> !detalhes | nandoweb
<ubotu-br> nandoweb: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<liox_> aprigio: + aquele comando q vc passou ja n instalava dodas deps?
<nandoweb> uso o sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<nandoweb> a rede cai, mais ao utilizar o  $ sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<nandoweb> ele não retorna, fico sem conexão
<nandoweb> utilizo o xubuntu
<CyL> nandoweb: Sabe usar um pastebin?
<nandoweb> não? T.T
<CyL> !pastebin | nandoweb
<ubotu-br> nandoweb: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<nandoweb> hum
<nandoweb> obrigado
<CyL> ?
<CyL> Alguém entendeu o que acontecey?
<aprigio> heeh
<jardelvdas>  ola pessoal, alguem sabe me dizer que teria que fazer pra usar webcam skype
<jardelvdas>  qnd inicia a webcam o note encerra a sessao,placa sys771
<CyL> jardelvdas: Só acontece no Skype?
<jardelvdas> CyL, se eu usar o chese, por ex, funciona
<jardelvdas> cheese**
<CyL> jardelvdas: Então o probleema é específico do Skype?
<jardelvdas> CyL, acredito que sim
<jardelvdas> mas ja funcionou, porem formatei e dessa vez nao cunsegui fazer funcionar
<CyL> jardelvdas: Ok, qual o ambiente gráfico que está utilizando?
<jardelvdas> CyL, padrao, ubuntu v.12.04
<CyL> jardelvdas: Ok, sabe usar um pastebin?
<jardelvdas> sim
<CyL> jardelvdas: 'ls -la /var/log/X.*'
<CyL> jardelvdas: 'cat .xsession-errors'
<jardelvdas> CyL, http://pastebin.com/q4AUALXA
<CyL> jardelvdas: Ok, mas nesta sessão não tem nenhum erro relacionado ao skype.
<CyL> jardelvdas: Vc vai ter que abrir o skype para que o erro seja logado
<jardelvdas> CyL, ok
<CyL> jardelvdas: Sabe usar um outro terminal?
<CyL> jardelvdas: Sabe como alternar entre o modo texto e o gráfico?
<jardelvdas> CyL, nao
<CyL> jardelvdas: Sabe como copiar arquivos pela linha de comando?
<jardelvdas> CyL, acho que sei, srsrsrr
<jardelvdas> CyL,  usa skype?
<CyL> jardelvdas: só para conferências profissionais
<jardelvdas> nao tenho como gerar o erro no memento
<CyL> ?
<jardelvdas> CyL, nao tem ninguem on pra iniciar a webcam
<CyL> jardelvdas: Bom,então da próxima vez que o mesmo acontecer, faça um log dele ok?
<jardelvdas> CyL, ko
<jardelvdas> ok
<CyL> jardelvdas: Nos comandos que eu te indiquei acima, ficou faltando você postar o resultado de um deles.
<jardelvdas> CyL, ls -la /var/log/?
<CyL> jardelvdas: Quase isso ;)
<jardelvdas> CyL,  mas do skype nao tem nada
<CyL> jardelvdas: Não é do skype que eu quero
<CyL> jardelvdas: É do X
<jardelvdas> CyL, com x so tem xorg
<CyL> jardelvdas: um subdiretorio?
<jardelvdas> CyL, cara diz que arq ou dir nao encontado com esse cmd ls -la /var/log/X.*
<CyL> jardelvdas: certo, existe um subdiretorio xorg no /var/log?
<jardelvdas> CyL, nao, so arq
<CyL> jardelvdas: pode listar esses arquivos pra mim?
<jardelvdas> CyL, xorg?
<CyL> jardelvdas: uma lista com os nomes dos arquivos
<jardelvdas> CyL, tem 50 arq
<CyL> jardelvdas: Eu só quero o nome deles, algo do tipo 'ls -la /var/log/xorg*'
<CyL> jardelvdas: bom amigo, eu vou ter que sair, sinto não poder te ajudar mais por agora
<jardelvdas> CyL, http://pastebin.com/z28VSLhy
<jardelvdas> CyL, blz
<jardelvdas> CyL, vlw
<CyL> jardelvdas: /away gone
<CyL> Haha
<jardelvdas> CyL, ?
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
#ubuntu-br 2013-04-23
<Deivan> Alguém ai sabe de algum guia para montar um servidor git local?
<Danizord> Devian git bate --init
<Danizord> Deivan, git init --bare
<Deivan> Isso eu já fiz, minha dúvida é como fazer com que, através do apache, eu consiga indicar o git para o cara que vier copiar os fontes de acesso a eles usando um clone.
<Deivan> E como fazer para mandar esses fontes para dentro do servidor.
<Deivan> E também como limitar o uso para que seja feita penas leitura.
<kessyus> Pessoal alguém aí teve problema hoje ao iniciar o ubuntu 13.04? Fiz algumas atualizações ontem e hoje o ubuntu depois que sai do slash screen fica em uma tela preta que não continua...
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<optimusprimem> bom dia
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia lider optimus
<Guest32455> Bom dia, estou com um problema no meu ubuntu, toda vez que abro meu hd externo no ubuntu, no windows ele trava e pede para formatar, quando abre, existem varias pastas que antes nao existiam, o que pode ser? Obrigado desde ja.
<liox_> bom dia
<liox_> alguem sabe me dizer se o samba 3.6 é compativel com windows 8?
<liox_> ou apenas a partir do 4
<liox_> ?
<CyL> liox_: O release notes do 6 dá a entender que ele implementou suporte a windows 8 https://www.samba.org/samba/news/releases/4.0.0.html
<samurai_black> Bom dia.
<CyL> *release notes do samba 4
<liox_> pq as entraram duas maquinas com w8 aqui
<liox_> e elas n estao encxergando o compertilhamento
<liox_> so as com w7
<CyL> liox_: Vc verificou as configurações das máquinas windows 8, para ver se estão corretas?
<liox_> CyL: cara fiz o escambau naquelas maquinas
<liox_> e nada de enxergar
<liox_> coloquei no mesmo grupo
<liox_> pq tem algo diferenciado a se fazer?
<CyL> liox_: Bom, então eu não sei dizer, descupe.
<CyL> liox_: Não sei dizer.
<samurai_black> Canonical© tá de parabéns, este Ubuntu 13.04 tá uvinha sa silva, que delicia! :D
 * samurai_black *da
<liox_> samurai_black: ja saiu o 13.04 ou eh dia 27?
<samurai_black> liox_: Bom dia.
<liox_> samurai_black: bom dia
<samurai_black> Aqui saiu de madrugada... AUHSAUHSAUHSHAHS
<liox_> final?
<samurai_black> MAS, O LANÇAMENTO É PROXIMA QUEINTA. :)
<samurai_black> não, não, é o beta mesmo
<samurai_black> esperei isso não, instalei o beta e pronto, tá lisinho já, suave1
<samurai_black> !
<liox_> samurai_black: ah ta
<samurai_black> liox_: http://i.imgur.com/BMLbnyL.jpg
 * samurai_black *quinta
<liox_> n eh dia 27?
<samurai_black> pensei que fosse 25
<samurai_black> deixa ver aqui
<samurai_black> liox_: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/cronograma-lancamentos-ubuntu-13-04.html
<samurai_black> "25 de abril de 2013: lançamento da versão final do Ubuntu 13.04."
<samurai_black> pra eu já saiu. Rsrsrsrs
<liox_> =)
 * aprigio ja volto ae
<hgfj> bom dia
<hgfj> Vcs tem raidcall ?
<guina> Boa tarde a todos
<guina> estou precisando de uma ajudinha
<guina> estou tentando unstalar um jogo com o final do arquivo como .run
<guina> quando eu tento estrai-lo ele me da a seguinte mensagem ."/ET_v2.60_Linux.run.gz: 1: eval: ./setup.sh: Permission denied"
<guina> como posso resolver isso alguem sabe
<guina> how can I solve this problem
<hggdh> guina: soa como se fosse um shell archive. Podes tentar com "sh <arquivo>.
<hggdh> sh <arquivo>
<guina> ele esta me dando um erro
<guina> de acesso negado
<guina> como se eu nao tivesse permisao mas eu ja loguei como root
<hggdh> guina: realmente NÃO é uma boa ideia instalar jogos como root
<guina> mas como faço entao
<guina> aqui vai a mensagem que esta ocorrendo "./ET_v2.60_Linux.run.gz: 1: eval: ./setup.sh: Permission denied
<hggdh> principalmente um jogo de vem de local incerto e não sabido.
<hggdh> guina: não sei. Temos que ter mais detalhes. Execute esta coisa, e cole TODA A SAIDA em um pastebin
<guina> este é o comando que eu dei " sudo sh ./ET_v2.60_Linux.run.gz
<guina> ele começou a verificar a integridade do arquivo deu tudo ok mas quando vai instalar ele diz que  "./ET_v2.60_Linux.run.gz: 1: eval: ./setup.sh: Permission denied
<hggdh> guina: ok. (1) saia do root; (2) execute 'gunzip ET_v2.60_Linux.run.gz'; (3) execute, então 'sh ./ET_v2.60_Linux.run'
<guina> gzip: ET_v2.60_Linux.run.gz: not in gzip format
<matheus_carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<hggdh> guina: execute 'file ET_v2.60_Linux.run.gz', e diga-nos qual a saida
<boiko> tarde!
<cleber> opa
<cleber> alguem sabe resolver o erro no init found. try passing init= bootarg no linux educacional
<guina> depende que erro esta dando
<guina> cleber!!!
<flavioprog> boa tarde meus caros!!
<CyL> flavioprog: Boa tarde
<flavioprog> estou com um problema para conectar minha rede wireless
<liox_> pessoal estou enfrentando um problema chato com ubuntu 12.04 e samba 3.6 onde apenas 4 macs e 1 pc enxergam o compartilhamento tentei adicionar + duas máquinas win 7 e nada de enxergar
<flavioprog> já me disseram que se eu atualizar o firmware resolve
<flavioprog> alguém pode me auxiliar??
<CyL> !detalhe | flavioprog
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'detalhe' not found
<CyL> !detalhes | flavioprog
<ubotu-br> flavioprog: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<flavioprog> estou usando a versão 12.04
<flavioprog> quando eu tento conectar a rede wireless, ela conecta, mas cai em alguns instantes. Não estabiliza.
<CyL> flavioprog: Por acaso a placa é broadcom?
<liox_> flavioprog: meu note faz isso
<liox_> dez de alguma versao sei la do kernel
<matheus_carvalho> flavioprog, buenaa
<liox_> principalemtne quando uso wifi com o note fora da tomada
<liox_> ai que cai mesmo
<liox_> parece q o gerenciamento de energia afeta a placa wifi
<flavioprog> mas é desktop
<liox_> so fica estavel com o not na tomada
<liox_> flavioprog: eh ai desktop eh sempre plugado ne
<flavioprog> com certeza
<flavioprog> como que eu faço para atualizar o firmware na versão 12.04?
<hggdh> guina: execute 'file ET_v2.60_Linux.run.gz', e diga-nos qual a saida
<tiagoscd> @op
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Pergunte e seja paciente! || Ubuntu para celulares: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone || Ubuntu para tablets: http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet || Ubuntu 12.10 saiu! www.ubuntu.com/download / www.ubuntu-br.org || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil || Regras do IRC: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz || Vanguarda: !ops ||
<tiagoscd> @deop
<lagreca> olá amigos, se eu deletar um arquivo da pasta sincronizada do ubuntu one no pc, o arquivo tb será deletado na nuvem?
<lagreca> o que deleta no hd, deleta tb na nuvem?
<lagreca> é qnd eu deletei o ubuntu one estava desativado... os arquivos ainda estão na nuvem... como faço para baixá-los de volta?
<tiagoscd> lagreca: olá
<tiagoscd> sim, se você apagar na máquina ele apaga na nuvem
<tiagoscd> no entanto precisas estar com a conta do Ubuntu One habilitada no dispositivo
<tiagoscd> pra funcionar
<Otaviosmr> Oi preciso de ajuda
<Otaviosmr> Alguem pode me ajudar?
<Otaviosmr> ?
<Otaviosmr> Alguem ai?
<Otaviosmr> Oi
<Otaviosmr> Oi
<andretyn>  Não pergunte se pode perguntar, apenas pergunte! :-), Otaviosmr
<Otaviosmr> cara tenho um problema quando vou formatar meu notebook Hp compaq presario CQ43
<Otaviosmr> Pode me ajudar?
<andretyn> Otaviosmr, depende, qual problema?
<Otaviosmr> Na instalaçao pede pra reiniciar ai reinicia e começa tudo do zero novamente
<andretyn> Otaviosmr, vc jah tentou reiniciar sem o pen/cd colocados?
<Otaviosmr> Ja mais o ubuntu nao ta instalado
<Otaviosmr> Quero colocar ao lado do windows 7
<andretyn> Otaviosmr, seu note eh novo, tem o tal bios novo?
<andretyn> acho que eh uefi
<Otaviosmr> sim e novo comprei no final do ano passado
<andretyn> Otaviosmr, então é o uefi que não deixa colocar o grub para dar boot, tem como, peraí
<Otaviosmr> como faço pra configurar isso?
<Otaviosmr> Ta blz
<Otaviosmr> e ai?]
<andretyn> Otaviosmr, estou procurando....
<Otaviosmr> Blz vou esperar ;)
<andretyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI  direto da comunidade, tah em ingles
<Otaviosmr> Blz vou traduzir hehehe
 * aprigio indo para o note
<andretyn> Uma pergunta para todos, alguem tah usando pc com uefi e rodando o ubuntu?
<andretyn>  Uma pergunta para todos, alguem tah usando pc com uefi e rodando o ubuntu?
<Otaviosmr> cara nao consegui
<Otaviosmr> Vou te explicar direito oque ta acontecendo
<Otaviosmr> Vou la instalando ai coloco o idioma e talz ai vai naquela opcoes instalar ubuntu ao lado do windows 7ai aperto em reiniciar e continuar
<Otaviosmr> só que começa tudo do zero novamente
<andretyn> Otaviosmr, cara, acho que vc tem que, 1ª desfragmentar  o windows, 2ª criar um partição novo pelo proprio windows, e 3ª depois instalar
<Otaviosmr> Nao nao
<Otaviosmr> A|cho que esse nao e o problema
<barna_> essa parte de particionar é sempre a mais dificil pra quem num tem conhecimento, eu entro em modo live e particiono antes de instalar!
<andretyn> Otaviosmr, soh uma pergunta, tah usando o 12.10?
<Otaviosmr> sim
<Otaviosmr> EIta trem complicaDO RSRSRS
<andretyn> Otaviosmr, certo, tenta como o 12.04, é mais estavél que o 12.10, se nao der, veja como fazer uma instalaçao personalizada, isto é, escolhendo manualmente a partiçaões que vc vai instalar o ubuntu...
<andretyn> s/como/com
<andretyn> Otaviosmr, entendeu?
<Otaviosmr> Entendi
<Otaviosmr> Vou tentar mais algumas vezes aqui
<Otaviosmr> se nao der certo vou recorrer ai issso ai que vc ta falando
<andretyn> Otaviosmr, vc pode tentar jah escolher manualmente as partições
 * andretyn desligando do canal, tem que ir para a facu:)
<Otaviosmr> Mais como faço isso
<Otaviosmr> Beleza
<Otaviosmr> Vai la Brigado
<andretyn> Otaviosmr, mas opções de instalação tem como, é , eu acho, a ultima opção
<barna_> Otaviosmr, andretyn posso continuar o suporte se quiserem!
<andretyn> Otaviosmr, o barna pode te ajudar!!! , valeu barna_ obrigado:)
<Otaviosmr> Oi barna
<Otaviosmr> intao
<barna_> to acompanhando aki.....
<barna_> vc quer tentar fazer manual?
<Otaviosmr> Quando vou instalar o ubuntu ao lado do windows 7 ele reinicia...mais começa tudo do zero
<barna_> Otaviosmr, to lendo desdo começo da conversa! to ligado q ta pegando!
<Otaviosmr> Vamo tentar fazer manual
<barna_> Otaviosmr, to trabalhando aki, se eu demorar pra responder chama o Barna_tab q vai tocar o tablet e eu venho aki!
<Otaviosmr> Beleza
<barna_> certo, entra em modo live, tipo, na hora q vc inicia ele pergunta se vc quer instalar ou testar sem instalar, entra em testar!
<Otaviosmr> belexa
<barna_> Otaviosmr, vc tem um 12.04 ai? ele é LTS, o 12.10 ta com os dias contados......
<Otaviosmr> Só tenho o 12.10
<Otaviosmr> O 12.04 e melhor?
<barna_> 12.04 é a versão estavel/final, o 12.10 vai ter nuns meses de atualização depois é abandonado! o 13.04 ta pra sair esses dias! (tanto o 12.10 como o 13.04, são "versões de teste")
<Otaviosmr> atah
<Otaviosmr> Vou baixar esse 12.04
<Otaviosmr> rsrs
<Otaviosmr> Nao sabia que era versao teste
<aprigio> 12.10 versao de teste?
<aprigio> eh release cara, nao eh versao de teste
<barna_> quem ta afim de usar as ultimas versões dos programas, testar as novidades do sistema blz, mas tem q tar ciente q vai encontrar bugs no caminho!
<Otaviosmr> voltando na instalacao
<Otaviosmr> To no modo testar
<barna_> aprigio, eu nunca sei como explicar isso pra pessoas, a diferença de uma versão LTS e não-LTS!
<barna_> aprigio, principalmente quem ta chegando agora no mundo linux/ubuntu
<aprigio> barna_ eu entendi oq vc quer dizer como versoes com ultimas aplicacoes disponiveis como libs
<aprigio> tal como atualizoes da ultima lts
<Otaviosmr> Estou aqui No modo testar
<aprigio> mas nao eh uma teste, na verdade eh a atualizacao da distribuicao que tb passa por periodos de alpha e beta
<aprigio> de testing.
<aprigio> ate serem oficialmente lancadas.
<aprigio> eh claro q o ciclo de estabilidade e por questoes de suporte a atualizacao, lts eh lts,
<barna_> Otaviosmr, abre o gparted
<Otaviosmr> ta
<Otaviosmr> pronto
<Otaviosmr> e agora?
<barna_> vc deve estar vendo o seu hd, acredito eu ter 2 partições correto? sda1 e sda2
<Otaviosmr> só tem uma
<barna_> a sda1 dever ter alguns megas e a sda2 todo o resto do espaço do seu hd
<barna_> então tem só o sda1?
<Otaviosmr> anao tem as duas particoes mesmo
<barna_> pelo q lembro o win7 deixa 100mb na primeria partição!
<barna_> Otaviosmr, quantos mb tem o seu hd?
<aprigio> Otaviosmr vc tem 2 maneiras de verificar fora da interface grafica, a primeira eh com os comandos sudo fdisk -l, ou cat /proc/partitions.
<aprigio> caraca, lembrei de um game q eu jogava muito
<aprigio> nexuiz
<barna_> meu ultimo game de tiro em primeira pessoa foi o Doom 1e2 a duke nukem 3D
<aprigio> eu amo doom 2
<aprigio> tenho o original ate hoje
<aprigio> e rodando perfeitamente no linux
<aprigio> e tb tenho o ultimate doom
<aprigio> q deveria ter sido o doom3
<aprigio> mas nao foi
<barna_> os FPS eu curti só até ai, mas os RTS eu gosto até hoje, jogo Dune até hoje!
<aprigio> _salem hehee oq eh essa diferenca de " _ " de um lado para o outro? msg subliminar? rsrs
<Deivan> Estou com um problema para renomear um arquivo em um pendrive por que o mesmo possui nome com ".." ou por que não tem nenhum atributo (d?????????), alguém sabe como forçar o reparo do arquivo?
<hggdh> Deivan: qualquer "arquivo" chamado ".." *não* é um arquivo, mas um ponteiro para o directorio imediatamente superior. Eles não devem ser renomeados (nem sei se é possível)
<Deivan> Não compreendeu meu problema...
<Deivan> Tenho um arquivo chamado abc..
<Deivan> E ele é intocável pelo sistema...
<Deivan> Esta em partição com fat32.
<Deivan> Se eu crio um arquivo com nome de abc esse clona as características do mesmo.
<Deivan> É um tipo de nodo...
<Deivan> :-/
<hggdh> opa
<hggdh> Deivan: rode um 'ls -la' neste diretorio, e coloque a saida em um pastebin
<Deivan> Aparecem três arquivos...
<Deivan> . .. e abc..
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> reli
<hggdh> ok
<Deivan> O abc.. clona o arquivo abc.
<hggdh> Deivan: 'mv abc\.\. novo_nome'
<Deivan> Da erro...
<hggdh> qual erro?
<Deivan> Vou ver...
<Deivan> Impossível obter estado de "abc..": Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<hggdh> Deivan: alias, "d???...??" significa que este é um directorio, e (provavelmente) não owned por ti.
<Deivan> E se eu crio o arquivo abc ele fuciona, mas quem é movido é o arquivo abc e não ele.
<Deivan> FAT32..
<Deivan> Não tem proprietário.
<hggdh> então... não sei. A maior chance é de que este FS esteja parcialmente danificado. Mas, novamente, o 'd' inicial sugere um directorio
<Deivan> Ele clona o arquivo que eu fizer...
<hggdh> tente um 'less abc..'
<Deivan> Você não compreendeu...  Esse arquivo é um tipo de ligação simbólica
<Deivan> Porém é permanente.
<Deivan> Se não há um arquivo abc ele dá erro por arquivo não encontrado.
<Deivan> Se há um arquivo abc ele aponta para ele.
<Deivan> Simples assim.
<Deivan> Mas eu nunca tinha visto nada parecido com isso.
<Deivan> Só que fat32 não tem ligações simbólicas...
<Deivan> Parece a tal referência ciclica.
<Deivan> Passei o fsck.vfat e não deu nada.
<Deivan> Sem erros.
<Deivan> Nem rm -rf consegue apagar a pasta onde ele esta...
<Deivan> -.-
<barna_> Deivan, apaga a partição e re-cria com o gparted
<Deivan> 12GB de arquivos...
<Deivan> Não tenho para onde remanejar agora.
<Deivan> Estou tentando dar cabo dele com a opção drop do fsck.vfat
<barna_> :)
<Deivan> Esta melhorando, comando ls -i mostra o número único a frente do arquivo, o inode dele, neste arquivo ele aparece em branco.
<Deivan> Melhor, aparece uma interrogação.
<Deivan> E quando eu crio um arquivo abc ele fica com o mesmo número...
<Deivan> É uma referência cruzada na fat.
<Deivan> Agora para matar isso sem formatar eu não sei como.
<Deivan> -.-
<deusr> estou com um problema em que a reprodução de videos, quando a camera se movimenta, fica cortando, alguém sabe o que pode ser? minha placa de video é uma intel (2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller)
<paladinn> deusr, muito vago sua dúvida
<deusr> paladinn, qualquer video sendo reproduzindo, quando a camera se movimenta no video, a imagem corta, é com se fosse lento reproduzir o video
<paladinn> youtube ?
<deusr> paladinn, qualquer video, qualquer repodutor
<paladinn> e no windows
<guina> Ola como eu faço para dar permisao a um arquivo que me retorna a mensagem de arquivo negado
<deusr> paladinn, windows? hehe, parei de user windows em 2002 ;)
<optimusprimem> guina, sudo chmod 777 nomedoarquivo
<Deivan> deusr, isso que descreveu acontece quando a placa de vídeo tem performance ruim...  Pode ser causado pela qualidade da placa, pouca capacidade de processamento ou por não estar com os drivers certos, módulos certos...
<deusr> Deivan, é uma INTEL GM400 ou 300, tenho que ver, e tem uma GPU integrada, e os drives da intel sao os mais novos
<deusr> nao era pra acontecer isso
<Deivan> Cara, coincidência ou não tenho o mesmo problema com uma intel sendo que antes não acontecia.
<Deivan> Aconteceu agora com a nova instalação que fiz.
<Deivan> Pode ser coisa dos drivers mesmo...
<Deivan> Queria saber se estou fazendo certo o servidor de git...  Queria que as pessoas copiassem coisas deles mas que apenas com senha fossem atualizadas.
<Deivan> Instalei o git e coloquei a restrição na configuração do git no apache.
<Deivan> Mas quando uso git push ele não pede senha mas dá erro.
<Deivan> Sem as permissões ele manda mas também ai o git fica aberto.
<Deivan> Não consegui aprender a usar o módulo que permite armazenar as senhas localmente.
<Deivan> No seu caso deusr, digo mais, sempre que eu abro o vlc em tela cheia o programa não atualiza mais o vídeo e o totem/reprodutor de filmes fica com terríveis distorções nas cores.
<Deivan> Vou testar outras versões para ver se corrijo isso. :-/
<deusr> Deivan, usa o smplayer
<Deivan> Acho que não testei esse mas o vlc tem vantagens, é bem leve e amplifica a saída de audio, o que é ótimo para notebooks.
<Deivan> :D
<sistematico> Gosto muito do VLC e Mplayer, recomendo os dois.
<deusr> Smplayer é uma capa para o mplayer
<Deivan> O mplayer tem versões complicadas...
<Deivan> Tem uma que é multi processos que ficava bem mais lenta.
<Deivan> mplayer-hm, algo assim.
<sistematico> Deivan, É só instalar a versão default que não tem problema.
<sistematico> Deivan, apt-get install mplayer
<Deivan> Eu não dou sorte, além do mais meu sistema é meio...  Bem...  Complicado.
<sistematico> Deivan, O único player que eu consegui tocar vídeos MKV em resolução 1080 em um Celeron 1.3Ghz foi o Mplayer.
<Deivan> Testou o kaffeine?
<Deivan> O kaffeine as vezes roda uns negócios que os outros não rodam, embora ele seja só uma versão personalizada do totem.  Me parece que é isso.
<sistematico> Qualquer um que usasse GUI ficava travando o vídeo.
<sistematico> Infelizmente.
<Deivan> O que sempre me levou para o mplayer foi a velocidade dele.
<Deivan> :)
<sistematico> Deivan, O Mplayer é o mais leve, porque não tem GUI nenhuma, só o vídeo mesmo.
<Deivan> Acho que não é só isso, acho que ele roda diferente mesmo.
<Deivan> Inclusive as vezes ele roda coisas que os outros reclamam de codecs.
<Deivan> Fora que ele tem aquelas maluquices tipo saída de vídeo por ascii.
<Deivan> :d
<sistematico> Deivan, Mudando um pouco de assunto... ...onde você hospeda seu site?
<Deivan> Bom, eu tenho meu servidor aqui.
<Deivan> Então eu me hospedo na minha humilde residência.  :)
<sistematico> Ah, então é por isso o endereço que aparece aqui no IRC?
<Deivan> Isso,.
<sistematico> Muito legal.
<Deivan> Acho que só quem tem IP fixo aparece como o meu aparece.
<Deivan> :)
<sistematico> Eu tenho IP fixo.
<sistematico> Mas não aqui, no meu escritório.
<Deivan> Bom, de repente precisa do fixo + reverso.
<sistematico> E como eu faço?
<Deivan> fixo + reverso + portas abertas.
<Deivan> Ai precisa pedir para a operadora, se faz parte do acordo com ela.
<sistematico> Vishi..
<Deivan> Mas pelo que sei se tem ip fixo é dono do reverso.
<sistematico> Lascou.
<Deivan> Eles precisam configurar.
<Deivan> É contrato.
<Deivan> Mas para usar o reverso tem que ter o servidor de domínios rodando.
<sistematico> O BIND?
<Deivan> Isso.
<sistematico> Mas você configurou o BIND aí?
<Deivan> Acredito que sim, faz tempo que fiz isso...
<Deivan> Uns 5 anos...
<Deivan> Acho.
<sistematico> Votch.
<sistematico> No Ubuntu?
<Deivan> O que me indigna é que mesmo tenho reverso configurado, tendo servidor limpo sem estar na lista negra de ninguém o hotmail não aceita meus emails.
<Deivan> Debian, bem, começa como debian, mas eu bagunço o sistema "mesmo".
<Deivan> Começa que eu não posso usar aptitude.
<sistematico> hahahahahahahahaaha
<Deivan> Por que ele tenta remover metade dos pacotes.
<Deivan> Hehehe.
<sistematico> O Hotmail aceita meus e-mails, mas eu não hospedo aqui.
<sistematico> Eu hospedo na Hostgator.
<Deivan> Esqueci o comando para contar linhas de um arquivo.
<sistematico> Infelizmente não tenho uma estrutura pra manter ligada 24h :(
<Deivan> O meu record foi ficar 96 dias on.
<sistematico> Deivan, wc -l é um deles.
<Deivan> Beleza.
<Deivan> No momento estou com 3700 pacotes instalados.
<Deivan> 566 fontes no arquivo sources.lis...
<Deivan> Hehehe
<Deivan> Mega bagunça.
<Deivan> :D
<sistematico> Apaga tudo no sources. deixa default.
<sistematico> Tu lucra bem mais.
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhu
<Deivan> Tá louco, não posso fazer isso.
<Deivan> Cada fonte foi colocada ali por um motivo, não posso só apagar.
<Deivan> Não tente fazer isso em casa. :D
<sistematico> Meu sources.list tem 3 linhas, e eu instalo tudo o que eu quero.
<sistematico> A não ser que seja um programa meio exótico.
<Deivan> Por exemplo, tem o cinelerra de qual versão ai no teus fontes?
<sistematico> No momento eu estou no Arch Linux: community/cinelerra-cv 1:2.2-14
<Deivan> Tenho essas: Instalada:
<Deivan>  4.3-0.0
<Deivan> Disponiveis:
<Deivan>  1:2.1.0-2svn20071030
<Deivan>  4.4-dmo1
<Deivan>  4.3-0.0
<Deivan>  4.2-0.1
<sistematico> A minha é mais nova.
<sistematico> 1:2.1.0-2svn20071030
<Deivan> Não sei se é...
<Deivan> Se bem que faz tempo que não instalo.
<Deivan> Os números do ubuntu são meio confusos mas me parece que esta com a versão 2 ai.
<Deivan> 2.2-14
<Deivan> Ops, é do arch.
<Deivan> O arch não faz a gestão de pacotes de forma diferente?
<Deivan> Digo, não ligando muito para as versões?
<sistematico> É bastante diferente.
<sistematico> Bleeding Edge, eles procuram sempre as versões mais modernas possíveis.
<sistematico> Diferente do Ubuntu e Debian.
<Deivan> Muito ouvi falar do sistema, mas como me fixei ao Debian não pretendo sair, salvo se eles mudarem as políticas de segurança.
<sistematico> Todo dia tem 300MB de update.
<Deivan> Hehehe.
<sistematico> As vezes tem 300MB de manha e a tarde mais 300..
<sistematico> É feroz.
<Deivan> O que me mantém mais tempo longe do arch é o lance de compilar as coisas.
<sistematico> Não.
<sistematico> Ele não compila não.
<sistematico> É pacote tambem.
<Deivan> Sim, mas vem em fontes e ele monta ao instalar não é assim?
<sistematico> Pode compilar com o ABS, mas poucos usuários usam ele.
<Deivan> Bem dizer nunca peguei um arch para testar.
<sistematico> Deivan, É tudo automático, assim como no Debian.
<sistematico> pacman -S [programa] instala.
#ubuntu-br 2013-04-24
<Deivan> Não é quanto a ser automático, a minha preocupação é que de programa em programa as coisas iriam demorar muito...
<sistematico> pacman -Syu atualiza todo os sistema.
<sistematico> Não.
<sistematico> É pacote pré-compilado.
<Deivan> Isso é outra coisa que não posso fazer aqui, atualizar o sistema.
<sistematico> Igual ao Debian.
<Deivan> Se eu atualizar o sistema ele não levanta mais...
<Deivan> Huhahaha.
<sistematico> Deivan, Um sistema não atualizado fica vulneravel.
<Deivan> Ele não esta desatualizado, só não posso mandar atualizar automaticamente.
<Deivan> Tem que ser pacote por pacote.
<sistematico> Os 3.700?
<Deivan> É
<sistematico> Você não deve fazer outra coisa alem disso então.
<Deivan> Não vê desta forma, na verdade deve ter 2/3 de dependências ai.
<sistematico> haiehiaeuahieuaea
<Deivan> Quem sabe até 3/4 de dependências.
<Deivan> Só o modo gráfico pega uns 600 pacotes.
<optimusprimem> Deivan, o hotmail me marcava os emails de meus clientes como span tbm resolvir tivando: Domain Keys e SPF
<optimusprimem> ativando*
<Deivan> Não é isso, ele não marca como spam ele diz que vai recusar permanentemente da minha origem
<optimusprimem> o.O
<Deivan> Estou em um tipo de lista negra...
<Deivan> -.-
<optimusprimem> ja encontrou em contato com eles ?
<Deivan> Já, sem resposta.
<optimusprimem> ixi :/
<Deivan> Acho que é a minha faixa de ip.
<Deivan> Por que nos meus ip devem estar os dinâmicos também.
<gabezao> você fez o cadastro no site Deivan ?
<gabezao> você consegue até acompanhar
<gabezao> a sua faixa de IP
<gabezao> dentro do hotmail
<Deivan> Hotmail?  Ele tem um formulário lá que preenchi.
<gabezao> eu to sem o link agora...
<Deivan> Mas descobri que estava em uma lista negra, ai pedi para me retirarem, tinham retirado mas o hotmail continuava me rejeitando...
<Deivan> Vou testar agora e ver.
<sistematico> Deivan, Esse site seu é loja?
<sistematico> Loja Virtual?
<Deivan> Ainda não, logo será.
<gabezao> Deivan,
<gabezao> https://support.msn.com/eform.aspx?productKey=edfsjmrpp&ct=eformts&scrx=1
<gabezao> https://postmaster.live.com/snds/index.aspx
<gabezao> no meu caso o usava o 2o.
<gabezao> você pode tirar duvida aqui Deivan
<gabezao> http://mail.live.com/mail/policies.aspx
<sistematico> Ou você presta serviços?
<Deivan> Eu já entrei em contato com eles recentemente, coisa de 10 dias.
<Deivan> Agora o email que mandei para testar não voltou.
<Deivan> Pode ser que já tenha se resolvido.
<Deivan> Trabalho com suporte técnico.
<Deivan> 90% do tempo.
<sistematico> Ah!
<Deivan> Todo o tipo de suporte técnico.
<sistematico> Achei que era loja.
<Deivan> Também, mas o fogo é nos serviços.
<Deivan> Eu estava em uma lista negra da Europa.
<Deivan> Acho que era a causa do Hotmail me recusar.
<sistematico> Deivan, Eu tenho uma loja tambem, por isso que eu fiquei curioso.
<sistematico> Deivan, Eu ia perguntar se você já ouviu falar de uma coisa que se chama RTU.
<Deivan> Não de nome.
<sistematico> Deivan, Regime de Tributação Unificada.
<sistematico> Deivan, Da Receita Federal.
<Deivan> Achei aqui, tem um faq lá cmo eles.
<Deivan> com eles.
<Deivan> Estou no super simples, acho que não serve para mim.
<sistematico> Deivan, Esquema forte.
<sistematico> Serve sim.
<Deivan> Estou vendo aqui, é focado para importação não?
<sistematico> Deivan, Você importa do Paraguay e paga 25% ao invés de 60% mais ICMS.
<Deivan> Não é bem meu ramo de atividade.  Hehehe.
<sistematico> Deivan, Alem do que você compra e o cara entrega aqui no Brasil.
<sistematico> Deivan, Por isso que eu perguntei se você tinha loja.
<sistematico> Deivan, Não é o seu, mas é o meu.
<Deivan> Tem um sério problema com esse tipo de compra, garantias...  Eu garanto para os meus clientes as peças permanentemente o que me faz escolher muito bem a origem do que eu compro.
<Deivan> Por que penso a médio prazo no mínimo.
<sistematico> Deivan, Você num entendeu, vem com nota.
<Deivan> Pois é, a nota não me garante qualidade, e peças pequenas não convém mandar para garantia, então sairia do meu bolso.
<sistematico> Deivan, 100% legal, passa na Aduana e a o Polícia Federal dá o Aval, porque você já pagou o imposto na fonte.
<Deivan> Se o fornecedor não quiser dar garantia tenho que entrar na justiça, se esta fora do pais será a justiça fora do pais.
<Deivan> E as leis de produtos deles não se aplicam aqui e vice-versa.
<sistematico> Deivan, Não, mas num é produto chinês, é tudo 100% original.
<sistematico> Mas eu vou lá na hora de fechar a fatura, e o vendedor é primo do meu sócio.
<sistematico> Pra mim é vantagem, porque eu moro relativamente perto.
<Deivan> Bom, se consegue garantias são outro quinhentos, eu não arrisco, pago mais mas pego nacional sempre.
<sistematico> Deivan, Um AMD Bulldozer 8120 tá custando 50 doláres.
<sistematico> Diferença brutal.
<sistematico> Se eu comprar pela InfoCWB aqui do Paraná os caras me vendem por 350 reais.
<sistematico> Na Alcatéia em SP é o mesmo valor.
<sistematico> Num tem nem comparação.
<Deivan> Isso não se discute...
<Deivan> Vou tocar serviço aqui.
<Deivan> Até mais.
<Deivan> AFK
<sistematico> Se a placa sair da Zona Franca de Manaus, ir pro Paraguay e você comprar ela lá e trazer de volta pro Brasil, fica mais barato que comprar aqui dentro.
<sistematico> Deivan, Até.
<Deivan> Agora chegou a mensagem de erro do hotmail: mtp; 550 SC-001 (SNT0-MC1-F26) Unfortunately, messages from
<Deivan>     187.5.222.253 weren't sent.
<Deivan> Mega estresse...
<Deivan> -.-
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<samurai_black> Ricardo__: !ping
<guina> olqa alguem ai usa o iftop
<milocaesar> alguém conhece algum projeto que permita a instalação elementar do Ubuntu para futura customização assim como ocorre no Arch?
<samurai_black> milocaesar: ubuntu minimal iso?
<milocaesar> tipo isso, peraí, é isso?
<vivi_> oi gente.. tudo bots?
<samurai_black> milocaesar: serviu?
<milocaesar> vou experimentar na próxima fresh install
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Noite.
 * samurai_black Noite. :)
<telec> boa noite
<telec> alguem saberia dizer oq é isso no ps
<telec> 0:04 [chrome] <defunct>
<tiagoscd> rbelem = bot
<tiagoscd> só pode, heheh
<adiaswin> tiagoscd, milagre você por aqui
<tiagoscd> adiaswin: apesar de estar geralmente em silêncio, estou direto aqui :)
<adiaswin> tiagoscd, que bom
<adiaswin> eu estou ficando sem tempo para o velho irc
<tiagoscd> uma pena, o IRC é vida, heheh
<adiaswin> tiagoscd, pois e
<adiaswin> so hoje o chefe deu uma folga por causa do toro que esta aqui
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<adiaswin> bom dia SOUL_OF_ROOT
<tiagoscd> adiaswin: entendi
<Lopez> Oi , será que alguem poderia me ajudar ? :(
<gabezao> chore Lopez
<Lopez> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Lopez> wou :( k
<Lopez> então , eu queria baixar o gloogle chrome ..
<Lopez> so que dá erro :(
<Lopez> :O
<gabezao> LIGOU PRA GOOGLE JÁ?
<Lopez> '-'
<tiagoscd> gabezao: por gentileza, seja respeitoso
<Lopez> ta aqui pra me ajudar ou pra brinca com a minha cara??
<tiagoscd> Lopez: bom dia! você quer baixar o Google Chrome?
<gabezao> tiagoscd, faltei respeito? OHEAHOEA
<gabezao> Lopez, os 2!
<gabezao> qual erro que dá?
<tiagoscd> @op
<Lopez> Oi thiago , sim .
<tiagoscd> @deop
<aslksa> ui
<aslksa> ele pegou op
<aslksa> :(
<tiagoscd> @op
<aslksa> kkk
<tiagoscd> @deop
<Lopez> #não to entendendo nada
<tiagoscd> Lopez: desculpe pelo transtorno
<Lopez> magina rs .
<tiagoscd> tem gente que vem atrapalhar o desempenho das atividades
<tiagoscd> então, você já baixou o Google Chrome?
<tiagoscd> ou não sabes aonde baixar?
<Lopez> então eu baixo e tudo , so que quando aparece a janela de instalador de pacotes da erro: dependency is not satisfiable: libnss3-1d
<tiagoscd> Lopez: certo. você sabe abrir o terminal? se sim, podes abri-lo, tem um pequeno comando que vais ter que digitar
<Lopez> ook
<Lopez> pode mandar por favor
<tiagoscd> sudo apt-get -f install
<tiagoscd> ele vai pedir a senha
<tiagoscd> creio que se informar a do seu usuário deverá funcionar
<Lopez> olha o que apareceu
<Lopez> sudo: apt-get-f: command not found
<tiagoscd> Lopez: é que precisa dar um espaço entre o apt-get e o -f
<tiagoscd> Lopez: foi?
<Lopez> siim
<tiagoscd> ele tá baixando alguma coisa?
<Lopez> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<Lopez> Construindo árvore de dependências
<Lopez> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<Lopez> Os seguintes pacotes foram automaticamente instalados e não são mais requeridos:
<Lopez>   libwildmidi0 libportaudio2 libxvidcore4 python-gamin libopenspc0
<Lopez>   libarchive-zip-perl libtre4 libttf2 vgrabbj python-cddb libsdl-ttf2.0-0
<Lopez>   freepats cabextract libgsm1 ftplib3 libportmidi0 libdumb1
<Lopez>   fenix-plugins-system libsidplay1 libxvmc1 libffcall1 open-invaders-data
<Lopez>   ladcca2 libmpeg2-4 kq-data libsdl-image1.2 libfaac0 liba52-0.7.4
<Lopez> Use 'apt-get autoremove' para removê-los.
<Lopez> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<Lopez> CREIO QUE NÃO RS
<tiagoscd> Lopez: quando for colar algo que tem mais de três linhas, use o paste
<tiagoscd> !paste | Lopez
<ubotu-br> Lopez: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<tiagoscd> Lopez: então digite o seguinte:
<tiagoscd> sudo apt-get install libnss3-1d -y
<tiagoscd> e depois  tente instalar o Google Chrome novamente
<Lopez> digitei e apareceu quase a mesmo coisa , e cliquei no arquivo para instalar e deu o mesmo erro .
<tiagoscd> Lopez: então vamos a um novo comando :)
<tiagoscd> um segund
<Lopez> ok
<tiagoscd> Lopez: desculep a demora, estava no telefone
<tiagoscd> faça o seguinte
<Lopez> magina
<tiagoscd> digite ainda no terminal
<tiagoscd> wget -c https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_$(dpkg --print-architecture).deb
<tiagoscd> aí ele vai baixar o Google Chrome
<Lopez> um momento vou digitar
<tiagoscd> depois disso, digite os seguintes comandos
<tiagoscd> sudo dpkg -i google-chrome*.deb
<tiagoscd> aí depois você pode colar a saída desse último comando no paste.ubuntu.com e passar o link
<Lopez> tiagoscd : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598267/
<tiagoscd> Lopez: agora você digita
<tiagoscd> sudo apt-get -f install
<tiagoscd> novamente
<tiagoscd> pode ser que tenha que confirmar com um S lá
<Lopez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598273/
<tiagoscd> isso, só aperta S e dê Enter
<tiagoscd> aí ele vai baixar e instalar uns pacotes
<Lopez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598280/
<tiagoscd> que são dependências para o Chrome funcionar
<tiagoscd> Lopez: você está usando qual versão do Ubuntu?
<Lopez> o antigo , 32
<tiagoscd> Lopez: é que tem muitos antigos
<tiagoscd> se refere ao 12.04?
<tiagoscd> Lopez: uma alternativa
<tiagoscd> abrir a Central de programas do Ubuntu
<tiagoscd> e instalar um programa chamado
<tiagoscd> chromium-browser
<tiagoscd> ele é basicamente o Google Chrome
<kernel> ele é o mesmo
<Lopez> é um site?
<tiagoscd> kernel: sim
<kernel> tiagoscd, só nao é melhor porque nao pega os plugins do java
<kernel> ou tem que instalar algum aplicativo?
<kernel> eu uso o chromium
<kernel> consume menas memoria, mais quando preciso entrar no Banco tenho que ir para o ff
<tiagoscd> kernel: então, nunca consegui acessar o Banco de Brasil em específico via Chromium, mas os demais sites que precisam de Java funcionam tranquilamente
<Lopez> ?
<tiagoscd> Lopez: não, é um programa, você abre através do painel do Unity
<tiagoscd> Lopez: você sabe abrir a Central de programas?
<Lopez> não . :(
<tiagoscd> Lopez: tá com o terminal aberto ainda?
<Lopez> sim
<tiagoscd> então digita o seguinte comando
<Lopez> ok
<tiagoscd> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser -y
<tiagoscd> aí ele vai instalar
<tiagoscd> depois só ir lá no menu e abrir o programa chromium-browser
<Lopez> Impossivel achar pacote  chromium-browser
<Lopez> :S
<tiagoscd> Lopez: se puder digita
<tiagoscd> lsb_release -a
<tiagoscd> e cola no paste.ubuntu.com
<Lopez> digitei mas nao tem esse comando
<tiagoscd> Lopez: então se puder digite
<tiagoscd> uname -a
<tiagoscd> e cole aqui
<Lopez> 2.6.27-14-generic #1 SMP Wed Apr 15 18:59:16 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Lopez> ..
<CyL> Kernel 2.6 é antigo
<tiagoscd> Lopez: um minuto
<Lopez> ok
<tiagoscd> sim, estou verificando de qual versão é CyL
<tiagoscd> pra ver se tem suporte
<CyL> tiagoscd: 9.04
<CyL> tiagoscd: Olhe a data de compilação do kernel
<tiagoscd> CyL: sim, provavelmente
<tiagoscd> Lopez: creio que como o colega CyL falou
<tiagoscd> sua versão é muito antiga
<tiagoscd> você teria que instalar uma versão mais nova do Ubuntu
<Lopez> meu computador ja veio com essa versão
<tiagoscd> a versão que está usando provavelmente nem tem mais atualizações disponíveis
<tiagoscd> Lopez: você mora em que cidade?
<CyL> tiagoscd: A LTS foi a 8.04
<Lopez> são paulo - diadema
<tiagoscd> Lopez: assim, você pode ver neste site
<tiagoscd> http://flisol.net/FLISOL2013/Brasil
<tiagoscd> a listagem de cidades que acontece o FLISOL em SP
<tiagoscd> pelo jeito não tem em Diadema
<tiagoscd> mas talvez alguma cidade vizinha
<tiagoscd> se você levar sua máquina eles instalam uma versão mais nova gratuitamente
<CyL> Lopez: Vc não pode ir em São Paulo, já que é pertinho?
<tiagoscd> e vai ser no sábado
<Lopez> o ruim é que trabalho
<Lopez> :S
<Lopez> nao tem como eu baixar ou atualizar em casa?
<CyL> Lopez: Com certeza
<CyL> Lopez: baixe através do site www.ubuntu.com
<tiagoscd> ou do www.ubuntu-br.org
<tiagoscd> :)
<CyL> Lopez: Recomendo baixar a versão 12.04
<CyL> tiagoscd: :)
<Lopez> ok cliquei la no portugues qq o tiago me mandou  .
<Lopez> eu salvo o arquivo , ou abro com algum programa?
<CyL> Lopez: Por enquanto salve o arquivo
<Lopez> ok , esta instalando , 45 minutos
<CyL> Lopez: Está só baixando por enquanto
<Lopez> é .. kk
<CyL> Bom, já que vai demorar, vou aproveitar pra sair uns minutinhos :)
<Lopez> quando terminar de baixar venho falar com voces ok?
<CyL> Ok
<Lopez> ook
<Lopez> já volto ,
<kernel> justamente tiagoscd
<kernel> é o cabra Banco do Brasil mesmo que nao pega nem a pau
<kernel> hehehe
<tiagoscd> kernel: é, eu acessava somente pelo Firefox
<tiagoscd> já volto aí :)
<kernel> :D
<CyL> kernel, tiagoscd: o módulo de segurança do banco do brasil roda somente na vm da oracle´; aliás, esse é um tema controverso, mas o gbuster (modulo de segurança) é muito criticado.
<kernel> poisé
<tiagoscd> CyL: antes de sair, só respondendo, eu rodava no OpenJDK via Firefox
<tiagoscd> fui :)
<kernel> eu tambem
<kernel> nao gosto do Jre nao
<Lopez> Gente?
<CyL> Lopez: Vamos falar aqui, não pelo pvt
<Lopez> ok
<Lopez> então .. ja baixou
<Lopez> e agora?
<CyL> Lopez: Crie o dvd de indtalação
<CyL> *instalação
<CyL> Lopez: http://www.mundoubuntu.com.br/dicas/82-criando-o-cd-de-instalacao-do-ubuntu/
<Lopez> tenho que colocar em um disco certo ?
<CyL> Lopez: Leia o link que te indiquei
<guina> boa tarde a todos
<guina> Pessoal estou desde ontem tentando resolver um problema que esta me deixando um tanto quando desanimado
<guina> é sobre o jogo Enemy Territory , não estou conseguindo instalar ele
<hggdh> guina: ontem eu te pedi a saída de 'file <arquivo.gz>'
<guina> O hggdh esta me dando umas dicas mas eu tive que sair e depois nao continuei
<guina> o arquivo eu baixei deste link - http://www.truecombatelite.com/files/ET_v2.60_Linux.run.gz
<guina> la na pagina o camarada ensina a instala-lo mas quando deu os comandos de bash ou sh ou ./ ele começa a verificar o arquivo dis que esta tudo ok e depois diz que eu nao tenho permiçao
<guina> tem aver com permisao
<guina> ja tentei dar um - chmod +x  ET_v2.60_Linux.run.gz
<guina> e depois um - bash ET_v2.60_Linux.run.gz e nada - contiunua dando permisao negada
<guina> o que sera que poode estar acontecendo gente
<hggdh> alguém, por favor o/a ajude. Aparentemente estou no /ignore dele/a
<guina> nao hggdh desculpe  nao estou a te ignorar so estou colocando aki para todos verem se vc em particular puder me ajudar ficarei imensamente agradecido
<hggdh> guina: bem, o pedido está feito... falta tua resposta
<guina> vc poderia  me ajudar -  hggdh??
<CyL> guina: Olá guina
<CyL> guina: O hggdh está falando a um tempo com você, está vendo as respostasd dele?
<hggdh> ...
<guina> CyL: hggdh: ja fiz tudo e ainda nao obtive exito...
<CyL> guina: Eu não estou acompanhando o seu caso desde que esteve aqui pela última vez. Não sei o que foi que fez ou não fez ainda. Eu já li o backlog que acabou de postar no canal, mas pelo que entendi o que vc está fazendo não faz muito sentido
<guina> estou tentando instalar o jogo  Enemy Territory e nao estou conseguindo devido a uma permisao que o sistema esta alegando que eu nao tenho
<CyL> guina: Isso eu já li. Vc viu o que o hggdh solicitou que vc fizesse?
<guina> CyL: ja
<CyL> guina: Ainda estamos esperando a sua resposta então.
<CyL> guina: Por gentileza, saia do pvt e retorne ao canal para resolvermos o seu problema
<hggdh> !?
<guina> CyL: ????
<CyL> guina: estamos aguardando
<Thiago> oi
<Guest83070> gente
<CyL> guina: Você está no meu pvt novamente. Sabe diferenciar o pvt do canal?
<guina> CyL: me desculpe a pergunda  mas estou meio desligado esperando o que?????
<CyL> guina: Sabe diferenciar o pvt do canal?
<Guest83070> gente se eu baixar o beta 2 do ubuntu
<Guest83070> e depois lançar a v final eeu tenho q baixar e instalar de novo é
<hggdh> Guest83070: não, basta atualizar
<guina> CyL: foi mal é que sou novo no chat eu sinceramente nao sabia o que era pvt
<Guest83070> ou seja
<Guest83070> sudo-apt-get update
<hggdh> Guest83070: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest83070> ok
<CyL> guina: Ok
<Guest83070> muito obrigado
<CyL> guina: O hggdh pediu que você executasse um comando, e estamos esperando a saída deste comando para prosseguir te ajudando
<guina> CyL: vc pode me ajudar com relacao a minha questao??
 * hggdh vai almoçar
<guina> CyL: nao consgui ver o historico antrior para ver o que ele escreveu para min
<CyL> 12:38 < hggdh> guina: ontem eu te pedi a saída de 'file <arquivo.gz>'
<guina> Cyl: sim
<CyL> guina: E qual a saída do comando?
<guina> CyL:seria essa - .run.gz
<CyL> guina: não
<CyL> guina: o comando retornou isso?
<andretyn> guina, para instalar esse arquivo, vc deve 1º descompactar, 2º dar permissão via chmod e 3º rodar o mesmo com o sudo sh ./nomedoarquivo.run
<andretyn> ele saiu!
<andretyn> karaca
<CyL> andretyn: Triste né?
<andretyn> CyL, pessoal afobado, nem espera pela resposta:(
<CyL> andretyn: Pois é, mas no caso dele, houve uma certa insistência e não querer ser ajudado.
<CyL> *em não querer
<Mister_> galera eu queria saber alguns programas para UBUNTU que seja de web designer exemplo o DREAMWEAVER
<Mister_> FLASH
<Mister_> alguem me ajuda
<Mister_> FIREWORKS
<Mister_> #ubuntu
<Mister_> alguem vai me ajudar
<mschon> gimp
<Mister_> ele é para web designer
<mschon> gimp + vim
<CyL> !enter | mschon
<ubotu-br> mschon: Por favor, mantenha suas perguntas/respostas numa única linha. Não use a tecla 'enter' como pontuação! Essa prática permite que as outras conversas do canal ocorram com o mínimo de perturbação.
<CyL> ops
<CyL> mschon: desculpe :)
<CyL> !paciencia | Mister_
<ubotu-br> Mister_: Não sinta-se ignorado e repita sua pergunta seguidamente. Provavelmente ninguém te respondeu ainda porque ninguém sabe a resposta. Enquanto aguarda, tente procurar por uma resposta no site (em português) http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ ou nos seguintes sites (em inglês) https://help.ubuntu.com/ ou http://ubuntuforums.org/ ou http://askubuntu.com/
<mschon> no problem
<Mister_> ondeeu posso baixar
<CyL> Mister_: www.ubuntu-br.org
<Mister_> la tem o DOwnload
<CyL> Mister_: Que ta vc visitar e descobri? ;)
<CyL> *descobrir
<Mister_> beleza vou ir la
<Mister_> flws
<Mister_> to saindo do IRC
<pimenta> boa tarde
<CyL> pimenta: Boa tarde
<pimenta> preciso de uma informação
<CyL> !pergunte | pimenta
<ubotu-br> pimenta: Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<hggdh> vários timeouts...
<CyL> hggdh: Eu tive um número incomum durante a madrugada também
<CyL> hggdh: Isso tem se tornado um pouco mais comum infelizmente, tomara que não tenha relação com o fim do PDPC
<hggdh> esperança é a última que morre
<CyL> hggdh: Bom, mas se isso tiver relação, talvez expor o problema agora ajude
<hggdh> CyL: aqui tenho estado on-line já a varios dias, sem problemas
<hggdh> (só saio para reboot)
<CyL> hggdh: Bom, então o problema parece ser regionalizado
<hggdh> pode ainda ser rede, o freenode pode estar passando por netsplits locais
<CyL> hggdh: Muito embora a minha conexão parta da Suécia, e não do Brasil
<hggdh> CyL: tens uma conexão do BR para a Suécia...
<CyL> hggdh: Sim, tenho uma conta shell num sistema da suécia, de onde uso o IRC
<CyL> hggdh: Estou pensando em mudar para uma outra conta que possuo nos EUA, onde sofro menos com o lag em horários de pico
<CyL> hggdh: Não o fiz antes porque essa conta não possui suporte a utf8, mas descobri recentemente que meus acentos são lidos normalmente :)
<hggdh> heh. Lembro da tua pergunta sobre acentos
<CyL> Pois então, vou aproveitar a mudança para criar diversos certificados digitais, e mudar minhas senhas para sequências aleatórias grandes.
<CyL> Praticamente vou abandonar o uso de senhas.
<hggdh> aonde posso, uso ubikey
<CyL> Nem sei o que é isso :)
<CyL> Ah um token :)
<hggdh> CyL: sim.http://www.yubico.com (eu também rescrvi errado...)
<hggdh> incluindo a frase acima
<jumoraes> Por favor, eu preciso de outro CD, o meu pifou e n posso ficar sem pc. como faço o pedido?
<CyL> jumoraes: Vc quer dzer CD do Ubuntu?
<d70> jumoraes: você pode baixar a imagem e gravar outro cd
<jumoraes> isso
<jumoraes> to tentando, mas acho que o DVD não grava, sei lá
<CyL> jumoraes: Pode baixar o arquivo e gravar você mesmo o CD/DVD ou poder usar um pendrive também.
<CyL> jumoraes: Nesse caso use um penderive
<jumoraes> ok, obrigada!
<CyL> jumoraes: Disponha
<joao_> ao atualizar o ubuntu eu perco as arquivos que estão nele ?
<CyL> joao_: A princípio não, mas se tiver como fazer um backup, isso certamente não vai te fazer mal :)
<CyL> joao_: E você está falando de uma atualização, não de uma nova instalação, né?
<joao_> uma nova versão do ubuntu , no caso
<hggdh> joao_: qual a tua versão atual, e para qual pretendes ir?
<joao_> intalar uma versão mais recente sem ter retirar todos os arquivos
<joao_> Já uso ubuntu há um bom tempo. Só que meu pc antigo veio com o win 7
<joao_> quero colocar o ubuntu 12.10
<joao_> eu usava dual boot agora quero só o ubuntu como sistema
<hggdh> joao_: qual a tua versão atual?
<joao_> agora nenhuma, eu irei instalar a 12.10 como SO principal
<hggdh> joao_: não aconselho o 12.10, o 12.04 é mais estável; se não tens Ubuntu instalado... é sempre bom salvar teus dados
<joao_> quero saber se é necessária  a troca de versão sempre que uma mais recente surgir  ?
<hggdh> joao_: absolutamente não. O mais recomendado é sempre ficar nas versões LTS (Long Term Support); a mais recente é a 12.04
<mschon> alguem consegue abrir o site do cups ?
<hggdh> joao_: a cada dois anos uma nova LTS é lançada; a próxima será a 14.04. As versões intermediárias~devem ser consideradas como "testes", e apenas as pessoas com mais experiencia devem usa-las
<hggdh> mschon: qual site do cups?
<mschon> www.cups.org
<joao_> entendi.  tem algum site com essa tabela  de versões ?
<joao_> então , para resumir,  um Hd externo resolve o problema ?
<hggdh> joao_: https://help.ubuntu.com
<joao_> ah, ok .....então sempre que uma LTS sair...ela  terá suporte  total até uma próxima LTS ?
<joao_> aí sim é o recomendado mudar de versão ?
<joao_> tenho uma placa AMD hd  6450  , tem problema de compatibilidade com a última LTS ?
<hggdh> joao_: uma LTS tem suporte por 5 anos
<hggdh> então, podes ficar as 12.04 até, digamos, a 16.04
<CyL> Desculpem, recebi visita em casa, vou precisar sair
<hggdh> quanto a tua placa, não sei
<CyL> !lts | joao_
<ubotu-br> joao_: LTS quer dizer Suporte de Longo Prazo (da sigla em inglês). As versões LTS do Ubuntu são suportadas por 3 anos para desktops, e 5 anos para servidores - com a exceção do 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), que será suportado por 5 anos para desktops. A versão LTS atual do Ubuntu é a !precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<hggdh> heh. Esqueci do bot... mas também estou a lidar com um pneu furado, e um dos meus cães em final de vida
<joao_> alguém sabe dizer se terei problemas  de incompatibilidade com uma placa amd hd 6420 ?
<hggdh> joao_: tua melhor opção é baixar o 12.04.2 (a versão mais atualizada da 12.04), e roda-la (via pendrive) no modo "live" -- nada é instalado. Então podes verificar se tudo funciona
<joao_> ok. e alguma dica de algum programa para remoção de eventuais virus , trojans e etc ?
<joao_> alguma restrição para a versão de 64 bits da versão 10.04.02 ?
<hggdh> joao_: clamav deve ser instalado automaticamente; mas virus, trojans, etc são mais raros no Linux (desde que não uses o root)
<sistematico> Vale lembrar que ao "passar" por uma máquina com Linux e ir para uma máquina com o Windows, o Vírus continua ativo.
<sistematico> Pra isso server o ClamAV.
<sistematico> Pra isso serve o ClamAV.
<joao_> ok
<joao_> onde encontro a versão 12.04.02  de 64 bits para baixar em pen drive ?
<sistematico> joao_, No site oficial, provavelmente.
<hggdh> joao_: www.ubuntu.com
<Victor__> Could someone tell me if the Intel HM70 chipset has support for linux?
<hggdh> Victor__: não tenho ideia
<sistematico> Victor__, Em pt_BR colega.
<Victor__> Ops, desculpa amigo!
<sistematico> Normal :)
<Victor__> No meu No meu trabalho estamos desenvolvendo um terminal multimidia que vai rodar linux, porém a motherboard que talvez iremos usar tem chipset Intel HM70, mas acho que ela não tem suporte para linux. Alguém sabe dizer?
<sistematico> Victor__, Não tenho a mínima idéia, testa, se der deu, se num der num deu :D
<hggdh> Victor__: uma pesquisa rápida no google mostra alguns hits para linux e hm70. O melhor é testar
<joao_> porque a versão de 32 bits é mais recomendada ?
<hggdh> joao_: por que a maioria não sabe se o sistema é 32 ou 64. 32 funciona em todos
<joao_> humm , entendi
<joao_> estou baixando o ubuntu 12.04.02  como  .iso .    tem como executar ele por pen drive ?
<sistematico> joao_, Eu te recomendo fortemente a versão 64 bits se o seu processador tiver suporte.
<joao_> exatamente essa que peguei , meu sistema é de 64 bits
<sistematico> joao_, No site oficial tem instruções de como instalar no pendrive.
<sistematico> joao_, Justamente na página de download.
<FernandoBasso> Alguém sabe se o 13.04 possibilita pressionar (e manter) Alt-Tab e selecionar o applicativo com o mouse?
<Deivan> Tem alguém por ai usando o Firefox Aurora?  Estou sentindo ele lega pesado hoje (CPU 80%~90%).
<Deivan> mega pesado...
<pedor> alguém sabe de uma distro rolling release baseada no ubuntu ou debian? Instalar o ubuntu a cada seis meses já encheu
<Danniel-Lara> pedor: instala o debian
<pedor> Danniel-Lara: ele é rr?
<renebarbosa> pedor, use o LTS.
<renebarbosa> e se precisar usar aplicações mais recentes, busque os repositórios de terceiros tais como os PPAs
<pedor> renebarbosa: eu já pensei nisso, mas muito programas desatualizados
<Danniel-Lara> pedor :    http://www.debian.org/releases/sid/
<renebarbosa> pedor, não necessariamente, é para isto que existem os PPAs :)
<pedor> renebarbosa: mais ou menos, em alguns casos ajuda, mas tem hora que algumas coisas só estão nas versões mais recentes
<renebarbosa> bom, eu sempre usei versões LTS e nunca tive problemas com isso :)
<renebarbosa> pedor, mas se você quer uma rolling release mesmo, vai de Arch...
<pedor> renebarbosa: :)
<renebarbosa> Debian Sid vai dar um trabalhinho pra manter
<pedor> é... eu vi que ela é instável
<renebarbosa> exatamente. :)
<renebarbosa> pedor, mas ainda sobre os softwares que você alega ter problemas com atualizações, poderia informar quais são?
<renebarbosa> browsers? editores?
<pedor> renebarbosa: alguns do kde, por exemplo, o plasma media center só estava disponível para a versão 13.04, são coisas simples na verdade
<pedor> mas queria experimentar uma distro que pudesse simplesmente atualizar
<renebarbosa> heh
<renebarbosa> não uso KDE, infelizmente não posso ajudar :)
<renebarbosa> mas dá uma olhada no Arch
<renebarbosa> pode ser que te agrade
<pedor> renebarbosa: ok
<pedor> renebarbosa: arch parece interessante mesmo, mas deve demandar um bom conhecimento :/
<renebarbosa> nada, ele é bem documentado
<renebarbosa> é só ter tempo pra pesquisas e você desenrola
<pedor> isso é verdade, ultimamente eu tenho utilizado tutoriais da wiki dele, rs
<pedor> qual a diferença dele pro debian?
<EderMCastro> Estou com um pequeno bug e não sei o que causou esse bug, depois que instalei alguns apps os icones que apareciam nas janelas, exatamente nos controles das janelas, deixaram de aparecer, agora pra operar nas janelas tenho que apontar para as controles pra ver o hint pra poder clicar. Estou usando: GNOME Shell 3.6.3.1
<EderMCastro> alguem pode me ajudar?
<renebarbosa> pedor, basicamente eu creio que a filosofia
<renebarbosa> debian foca muito em estabilidade
<pedor> e o arch nem tanto? hehehe
<renebarbosa> e por isso os pacotes as vezes demoram um pouco mais para receberem atualizações que implementam novos recursos
<renebarbosa> arch ja foca muito em ter as versões mais recentes dos softwares
<renebarbosa> eh o RR propriamente dito
<renebarbosa> daí as vezes ocorrem alguns imprevistos com as atualizações constantes :P
<EderMCastro> alguem pode me auxiliar?
<EderMCastro> estou com um pequeno bug e não sei o que causou esse bug, depois que instalei alguns apps os icones que apareciam nas janelas, exatamente nos controles das janelas, deixaram de aparecer, agora pra operar nas janelas tenho que apontar para as controles pra ver o hint pra poder clicar. Estou usando: GNOME Shell 3.6.3.1
<pedor> entendi, eu uso esse note para trabalho, mas estou planejando comprar um computador, dai instalo o arch no note. e o gentoo?
<renebarbosa> pedor, sinceramente, nunca usei. Não tenho tempo pra isso. :P
<Guest53508> ola
<renebarbosa> Mas todo mundo que conheço e usa, gosta.
<Guest53508> ola
<Guest53508>  (l)
<pedor> poisé... assim que comprar um computador vou começar a testar outras distros, ubuntu foi porta de entrada, mas existe muita coisa além dele, rs
<Giovanny> ola
<Giovanny> ola
<renebarbosa> pedor, no meu caso é preguiça mesmo. hauahuae
<FernandoBasso> pedor: Eu já usei muitas distros. Depois de tudo instalado, muda pouca coisa.
<pedor> renebarbosa: hehehehe
<renebarbosa> pra mim é mais prático instalar o ubuntu e sair removendo tudo que eu não quero
<renebarbosa> do que instalar um debian da vida e sair configurando as coisas
<pedor> FernandoBasso: foi o que imaginei, e pq o ubuntu?
<renebarbosa> apesar de que já usei debian por muito tempo e gosto muito da distribuição :)
<FernandoBasso> Eu ficava uma semana configurando e compilando source no gentoo (e era bem legal, pois aprendi muito), mas no final, ficava igual a qualquer distro. Umas tem umas vantagens, outras tem outras vantagens.
<FernandoBasso> pedor: Estou usando o ubuntu desde hoje de manhã. Passei uns 4 anos com o arch.
<renebarbosa> FernandoBasso, penso exatamente dessa forma hehehe
<pedor> renebarbosa: ah cara... eu não entendo nada disso... a última vez que sai removendo coisas quebrei o sistema e na sexta eu fui instalar uns programas no wine e perdi todas as fotos, músicas e videos, hehehe
<renebarbosa> ubuntu é um excelente feijão com arroz
<renebarbosa> pedor, nossa.. hahaha
<config-si> ola
<pedor> é... a primeira vez que eu compilei algo foi hoje, hehehehe
<pedor> já volto
<renebarbosa> EderMCastro, que apps você instalou?
<renebarbosa> temas?
<gu> o ubunto nao desliga, oq eu faço?
<Um_cara_qualquer> ae pessoal, eu precisava de uma ajuda pra atualizar a bios. Minha placa mãe é g31m-s.
<licensed> pow alguem saca desses negocio UEFI? To com um note novo aqui que tem UEFI, so que ja deletei todas as particoes e nao some =(
<Gerardo_> alguem ai?
<Gerardo_> ?
<FernandoBasso> Oi.
<d70> alguem pode me ajudar com o desligamento remoto de maquinas win7? to usando o comando net rpc shutdown -I 192.168.1.102 -U usuario%senha e tenho o erro WERR_CALL_NOT_IMPLEMENTED
<FernandoBasso> My God!
<FernandoBasso> O meu ubuntu tá todo bugado... As vezes o Alt-Tab não faz nada. As vezes o terminal com o irssi desaparece. Tenho três documentos no libreoffice abertos mas só consigo acessar um...
<FernandoBasso> O papel de parede (o padrão que vem com ele) está todo estranho... tipo, desfigurado...
<FernandoBasso> Nem o screenshot que salvei no desktop aparece...
<FernandoBasso> http://imagebin.org/255269 Olha aquele "troço" bem a direita...
<FernandoBasso> O totem está rodando umas músicas, clicar no icone dele não "traz ele pra frente"...
#ubuntu-br 2013-04-25
<guina> Boa noite a todos
<guina> hggdh: hj mais cedo tive que sair trblh no comercio ai ñ deu para continuarmos nosso conversa sobre aquele erro de permisao que vem ocorrendo na instalacao do meu jogo
<Luiz> Tenho um Netbook Asus Eee PC 1025C e quero instalar o Ubuntu 10.04. Gostaria de saber se Ubuntu 10.04 reconhece a placa de vídeo e a porta HDMI. Alguém na sala saberia me dizer?
<vitorlobo> Luiz, reconhece mas é uma versão descontinuada, portanto, n espere mtas coisas boas
<vitorlobo> Luiz,  se vc tem preferencia pelo 10.04 pelo fato de usar o gnome 2x...que é uma interface leve comparada ao unity, vc pode isntalar o ubuntu mais atual e experimentar o mate
<vitorlobo> Luiz, ou o xubuntu, lubuntu
<vitorlobo> Luiz, ou até mesmo o elementary OS
<Luiz> Qual Ubuntu você me recomenda para esse Netbook?
<vitorlobo> luist, vc n especificou as config's dele, vc só disse o modelo
<Luiz> Poderia, por gentileza, acessar a configuração no link http://br.asus.com/Eee/Eee_PC/Eee_PC_1025C/#specifications ?
<Luiz> Ele vem com o Windows 7 Starter, mas eu não gosto desse operacional e queria instalar uma versão Ubuntu. Já tenho o Ubuntu 10.04 no meu Desktop.
<Luiz> E quero colocar uma versão Ubuntu no Netbook também.
<Luiz> Mas gostaria de colocar uma versão totalmente compatível com os hardware dele.
<vitorlobo> Luiz, instala o xubuntu
<vitorlobo> Luiz, vai rodar muito bem
<vitorlobo> Luiz, xubuntu é ubuntu com outra interface gráfica..no caso, o xfce3
<vitorlobo> *xfce4
<Guest83413> olá
<Luiz> O xubuntu tem uma versão bootável, quero dizer, que rode de um pen driver para eu testar?
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<vitorlobo> Luiz, sim, é igualzinho ao ubuntu, só muda o ambiente grafico
<Luiz> E o suporte de atualizações?
<vitorlobo> Luiz, também
<vitorlobo> Luiz, é uma distro continuada ou seja, tem todo o suporte e aparato do ubuntu
<Luiz> Vitor, poderia, por gentileza, me passar o link de onde posso baixar o xubuntu?
<Luiz> E também a melhor versão do xubuntu que devo baixar para Netbook?
<hggdh> !download | Luiz
<ubotu-br> Luiz: Imagens de instalação do Ubuntu podem ser baixadas de http://releases.ubuntu.com (veja, também, http://www.ubuntu-br.org). A versão recomendada é a 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), por ser LTS (suporte de longa duração). Por favor use !torrents sempre que possível.
<vitorlobo> Luiz, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/13.04/beta-2/xubuntu-13.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso
<Luiz> Vitor, mas uma pergunta: a versão é um portugues?
<dnlmelo> amigos, gostaria  de baixar uma versão do ubunto para notebook ... alguem pode me ajudar ?
<dnlmelo> alguem?
<Luiz> Vitor, grato pela ajuda. Uma boa noite.
<Kilator> Boa Noite.
<Kilator> Hey girl.
<Kilator> ç
<Kilator> ç
<Kilator> ç
<Kilator> ç
<Kilator> ç
<Kilator> ç
<Kilator> ç
<Kilator> ç
<Kilator> ç
<Kilator> ç
<Kilator> ç
<Kilator> ç
<Kilator> ç
<Kilator> çç
<Lucas2b> hey, what's the release time for 13.04?
<samurai_black> Lucas2b: eu já to usando ele a uns 3 dias. :)
<includ3> pesoal, boa noite, o 13.04 será lançado no decorrer do dia 25, ou ele é liberado nas primeiras horas?
<Lucas2b> @samurai_black me refiro a final release!
<hggdh> normalmente é na manhã, UTC
<Idsi> Boa noite :)
<Lucas2b> já é 1:54 UTC xD
<samurai_black> Lucas2b: 25 de Abril somente
<hggdh> Lucas2b: 0154 não é manhã, é madrugada
<Lucas2b> Ok, não vou ficar acordado até lá não kkkk
<samurai_black> Lucas2b: aqui já lançou faz tempo... AUHSASHHS
<samurai_black> TÁ UVINHA
<includ3> hggdh ok, essa versao vai ficar muito boa, ja testei a versao beta.. tiveram grandes melhorias na unity
<samurai_black> SHOW
<samurai_black> includ3: podes crer
<samurai_black> redondinho, o melhor Unity que já usei sem sombra de duvidas
<Lucas2b> @samurai_black tem alguma diferença da alpha2 pra final release?
<hggdh> <shrug/>. Baixando a imagem de hoje (ou qualquer outra) e rodando 'apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade' é a mesma coisa que pegar a "oficial release"
<samurai_black> Lucas2b: com certeza mano
<samurai_black> hggdh: por isso falei que aqui já saiu
<samurai_black> ;P
<hggdh> includ3: eu uso o 13.04 desde que começou o cicle, a 6 meses atras...
<hggdh> samurai_black: eu sei ;-)
<samurai_black> Ricardo__: vai dormir rapa
<samurai_black> Lucas2b: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/new-ubuntu-13-04-features
<Lucas2b> to usando a alpha2 desde que saiu =)
<includ3> hggdh 1º 10.10 , 2º 12.04 , 3º 13.04 (?)
<includ3> 13.04 vai em primeiro jaja
<includ3> no meu top
<samurai_black> Lucas2b: então não é mais alpha faz tempo
<samurai_black> rsrs
<hggdh> includ3: eu comecei no Ubuntu no 6.04
<hggdh> arr 6.06? Já não me lembro...
<Isac> Boa noite
<Dead_Thinker> buenas
<Isac> Alguem sabe solucionar o problemas do super aquecimento com 2 placas de video?
<Isac> uso ATI Radeon e Intel Grafiphs
<CompScientist> *Waiting for release*
<CyL> CompScientist: Muitos
<CompScientist> SAIU
<CyL> Aqui ainda está o 12.10 pra mim
<CyL> CompScientist: Vc é de Pelotas?
<CyL> Bom, boa noite :)
<Elfox> Quem ja quiser baixar o ubuntu 13.04 Final pode ir nesse link: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/ colocaram algumas imagens do 13.04 ontem as 18:00 não ach que tera alguma alteração de ontem pra hj então esta ai...
<jefferson_> \quit Bye
<vini_> Alguma informação sobre a versão 13.04?
<samurai_black> Bom dia
<samurai_black> Vamos embora minha gente! https://plus.google.com/u/0/104372691875730904642/posts/TJVLb3u7Snt DOWNLOAD NOW!
<CyL> samurai_black: Já está disponível diretamente no site da canonical
<samurai_black> exato
<samurai_black> só dei honra a quem me honrou! ;)
<samurai_black> CyL: bom dia
<samurai_black> já estava usando ele a uns 3 dia! :D
<CyL> samurai_black: Ah, pensei que estava linakndo para o download através do gplus
<samurai_black> SHOW
<samurai_black> very nice
<CyL> samurai_black: Bom dia, a propósito :)
<samurai_black> ^^
<samurai_black> tentei atualizar aqui, mas, como tinha atualizado ontem anoite nem venho atualizações novas
<samurai_black> auhsahus
<samurai_black> lisinho
<samurai_black> suave
<nathan> câmbio
<Guest66320> câmbio
<Enigma> ??
<tiagoscd> @op
<tiagoscd> || Pergunte e seja paciente! || Ubuntu 13.04 no ar! Baixe em www.ubuntu-br.org || Ubuntu para celulares: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone || Ubuntu para tablets: http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil || Regras do IRC: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz || Vanguarda: !ops ||
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Pergunte e seja paciente! || Ubuntu 13.04 no ar! Baixe em www.ubuntu-br.org || Ubuntu para celulares: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone || Ubuntu para tablets: http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil || Regras do IRC: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz || Vanguarda: !ops ||
<tiagoscd> ops, faltou o /topic
<tiagoscd> heeh
<tiagoscd> @deop
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: bom dia. Nasceu man! É da titia Canonical©... Rsrsrs, ;P
<samurai_black> Barna: acorda e me paga meus 5 reais mano, quero o dimdim pra comprar o DVD e gravar meu Ubuntu que acabou de ser lançado!
 * samurai_black AUHSAUHSASHAUUHSHAHS
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: :-)
<samurai_black> e vamos que vamos que o dia prometi com este Ubuntu+o melhor Unity que a Canonical© lançou até hoje, SHOW! Como diaria o Aprigio (e com certeza ele tá dizendo por ai, rsrsrs) É o poder! \o/
 * samurai_black *diria
<Enigma> tiagocd o que houve com o link para baixar a versão lts 12.04 no site ubuntu-br.org, ele está dando erro?
<Enigma> * tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> Enigma: qual a página que está dando o erro?
<Enigma> tiagoscd é ubuntu-br.org no link para baixar a 12.04
<tiagoscd> Enigma: obrigado por reportar, vou corrigir agora mesmo
<Enigma> : )
<ricardo_> meu ubuntu roda normalmente no pen drive mas quando instalo ele maquina, n'ao chega nem abrir a tela inicial, estou sem nehum SO no pc  e so estou usando o pen drive, preciso de ajuda!!
<ricardo_> ele na*
<CyL> Tá dureza...
<sharch> ricardo_; tente criar uma nova pendrive de inicialização desmarcando a opção "gravar arquivos no pendrive"
<sharch> ricardo_; ai instala de novo no hd
<ricardo_> mas eo conflito com o meu pc
<ricardo_> ser[a que resolve ?
<ricardo_> nao seria um problema na erquitetura, sendo que meu sistema  suporta 64 bits e eu coloquei 32 bits ?
<SuBmUnDo> O problema seria o contrarii
<SuBmUnDo> Ricardo- o problema seria o contrario
<samurai_black> hggdh: Tomahawk ficou no lugar do Amarok né man? Tá com moral ele em... :O
<SOUL_OF_R00T> :)
<ricardo_> alguem sabe dizer ?
<SuBmUnDo> Grava outro pen
<samurai_black> E de preferencia faça o teste do MD5 antes de usar a .ido...
<liox_> alguém aqui ja montou um gateway sms
<liox_> ..?
<CyL> !alguem | liox_
<ubotu-br> liox_: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<Governador> ja é possivel atualizar para versão final 13.04 pelo terminal?
<CyL> Governador: Qual versão está rodando?
<Governador> uso 13.04 beta
<CyL> Governador: 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Governador> thanks
<CyL> disponha
<Governador> ficou mto rapaido esse 13.04
<Governador> pqp
<Governador> meu note tá voando
<CyL> !linguagem | Governador
<ubotu-br> Governador: Por favor, tenha mais critério na linguagem que utiliza. Muitas expressões, mesmo quando utilizadas sem conotação negativa, podem ter uma interpretação inadequada, especialmente no IRC. Isso ajuda a tornar o ambiente do canal familiar, educado e profissional.
<Governador> Ah, foi mal.
<CyL> Governador: Tudo bem, às vezes sai sem intenção.
<Governador> CyL
<CyL> Governador: Só um conselho de não permanecer como root aqui no IRC, não é uma boa idéia
<Governador> posso colocar no seu pvt o que aparece no meu terminal?
<CyL> !pastebin | Governador
<ubotu-br> Governador: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<Governador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601235/
<CyL> Governador: Parabéns, você agora está usando a versão final do Ubuntu :)
<CyL> Governador: Se vc já vinha atualizando consistentemente, é isso mesmo que deve acontecer
<Governador> O.o Não cheguei a atualizar... Como estou usando a versão final?
<Governador> Ah, isso. Sempre atualizo ele.
<Governador> Qual comando que verifico a versão?
<CyL> 'lsb_release -a'
<Governador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601244/
<CyL> Governador: Como dito, parabéns :)
<Governador> :]
<samurai_black> Anunciado o novo mascote do 13.10... http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/ubuntu-1310-codename-announced-saucy.html
<Governador> Até quando a canonical vai ficar lançando essas versões beta?
<Governador> Sempre vem bastante bugada, a versão 12.10 me trouxe só dor de cabeça
<CyL> Governador: Bom, é parte natural da evolução de um SO
<CyL> Governador: Não precisa rodar sempre a versão mais recente, apenas rode a que você gosta mais
<samurai_black> Governador: usar versão não LTS é se sujeitar por livre e espontanea vontade man, nem sempre vai ficar legal no hardware, aqui o 12.10 ficou estranho também...
<samurai_black> melhor sempre usar a LTS
<kqwarkq> alguem sabe algum torrent para o downlaod do raring ringtail final?
<Governador> Sim, n deixei de usar o 12.04... Porém instalei o 12.10 em um desktop daqui de pouco uso
<CyL> kqwarkq: Tentou ver no site do ubuntu?
<Governador> testei ele por uma semana, foi suficiente para abandona-lo
<Governador> kqwarkq no site do ubuntu dicas tem, é só dá uma olhada
<samurai_black> kqwarkq: http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/
<CyL> Governador: Traçando uma analogia, muitas gente permaneceu no Windows XP até o lançamento do Windows 7. O windows Vista foi bastante recusado também, tanto é que a MS ofereceu um downgrade gratuito para quem tivesse comprado o computador com Windows Vista
<Governador> Hum.. Bem, vou nessa. Até mais tarde.
<Geese_Howard> gabezao: e ae jão
<Geese_Howard> boa tarde beta-testers
<soi> clear
<samurai_black> Geese_Howard: beta o que? O.0
<guina> Cyl: Boa tarde
<Geese_Howard> guina: tarde
<CyL> guina: boa tarde
 * samurai_black tarde. :)
<Tomatebg> oi
<guina> Cyl: baixei novamente aquele arquivo do jogo para ver se ele estava corrompido fiz todo o procedimento novamente Ee ele me retornou o seguinte --- bash TrueCombatElite_v049_Linux.run.gz
<guina> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<guina> Uncompressing TrueCombat Elite: 0.48-english.................................................................................................................
<guina> TrueCombatElite_v049_Linux.run.gz: linha 365: ./search.sh: Permissão negada
<CyL> guina: Não cole no canal!
<Tomatebg> O Torrent do 13.04 ta mto lento!
<CyL> guina: Foi solicitado diversas vezes à você que use um pastebin!
<guina> Cyl: vc pode me esplicar novamente como faze-lo
<CyL> !pastebin | guina
<ubotu-br> guina: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<hiago> Primeiramente boa tarde
<guina> Cyl: vc esta se referindo  apasta bin
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geese_Howard> meo deos
<Geese_Howard> almoçar
<hiago> Sou o hiago, e estou querendo começar a usar linux pra estudar e tals mas n sei quase nads, tem como instalar o linux junto com o windows ? pf ajudem se tiver algum site pra estudos bons me passem pf :)
<samurai_black> hiago: VM mano?
<CyL> hiago: www.ubuntu-br.org
<samurai_black> seria uma ótima opção para ti
<guina> Cyl: ja estou na pasta bin
<CyL> guina: Não foi isso que foi solicitado
<hiago> '-'
<CyL> guina: vc acessou o site que o ubotu-br recomendou?
<guina> ????
<samurai_black> hiago: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ymq2tEuXmc
<hiago> Vlw samurai
<guina> Cyl: nao
<samurai_black> guina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<CyL> guina: Então entre e veja
<CyL> guina: O mesmo que o samurai_black acabou de indicar
<hiago> Alguém sabe, algum forum ou site bom pra estudo sobre linux
<samurai_black> hiago: a vantagem de se usar uma vm é que se fazer besteira e ferrar o sistema não tem problema não é só formatar ele da maquina virtual e instalar de novo até aprender e pronto. :)
<samurai_black> hiago: o CyL  mandou pra você um portal ótimo
<hiago> Blz vlw
<hiago> Almoçar aqui aqui, booa tarde :)
<samurai_black> hiago: vou postar uns aqui
<hiago> Blz
<hiago> Vai ajudar muito
<guina> Cyl: ja entrei
<samurai_black> hiago: http://www.youtube.com/user/userubuntu/videos?view=0
<CyL> guina: Cole o texto que vc quer que leiam neste site e clique no botão "Paste!", depois retorne aqui o link que ele gerar
<samurai_black> hiago: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/      http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,79368.msg440997.html#msg440997
<guina> Cyl: ja o fiz
<samurai_black> hiago: http://orgulhogeek.net/ubuntu-guia-do-iniciante/
<CyL> guina: E qual foi o link gerado?
<guina> Cyl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601395/
<guina> Cyl: seria isso
<CyL> guina: ótimo, é isso sim, a partir de agora sempre use esse site para postar a saída dos comandos, ok?
<guina> Cyl: OK mas por que deve ser assim algum motivo
<CyL> guina: Estou vendo se encontro alguma coisa
<CyL> guina: Vc instalou o Enemy Territory antes?
<ricardo_> não consigo  fazero pc rodar o ubuntu 10.04.02  , no pen drive ele roda normalmente, mas depois que intalo ....ele nem abre a página inicial
<ricardo_> ops..12.04.02
<CyL> !detalhes | ricardo_
<ubotu-br> ricardo_: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<ricardo_> Etou tendo problemas com a intalação do ubuntu 12.02.04. Quando eu  o uso via pen drive, funciona normalmente, mas quando  intalo no pc , ele trava totalmente, nem chega a rodar o SO. Devo trocar de versão?
<ricardo_> era para estar rodando normalmente meu pc é bem novo
<hggdh> k4gwsp7a
<CyL> ricardo_: Alguma mensagem de erro?
<ricardo_> nada
<ricardo_> e tela fica  travada e a imagem distorcida
<CyL> ricardo_: Bom, então descreva o comportamento exato do computador desde que você o liga, com o máximo de detalhes possível?
<CyL> ricardo_: O que é imagem distorcida?
<ForeverStallone> olá, alguem sabe, como atualizar para o ubuntu 13.04
<ForeverStallone> ??
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Em qual versão vc está?
<ForeverStallone> 12.04
<ForeverStallone> opa
<ForeverStallone> 12.10
<ForeverStallone> 12.10 mesmo
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Vc quer atualizar sem fazer uma nova instalação, correto?
<ForeverStallone> exatamente
<ForeverStallone> quero baixar como se fosse uma atualização
<ForeverStallone> não uma nova instalação a partir de pendrive ou cd
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Consegue seguir estas instruções aqui http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<ricardo_> meu pc é um vostro da dell  com 6 de ram e core i5 , ao ligar.....aparece o logo da dell ai depois disso ele rodaria o sitema padrão (no caso ubuntu) ....ao rodar o SO, a tela fica com o tom avermelhado característico do sistema  e não aparece nada, nem ícone..nada...e fica assim.,e com um riscopreto dividindo a tela. e não sai disso
<ForeverStallone> já volto
<CyL> ricardo_: Ok, obrigado por fornecer os detalhes, isso é importante
<ricardo_> ok
<CyL> ricardo_: Vc está na mesma máquina na qual o ubuntu está instalado?
<ricardo_> sim
<ricardo_> estou
<ricardo_> estou usando a versão de pendrive ( que roda normalmente aqui)
<CyL> ricardo_: vc consegue acessar o HD da sua máquina rodando o ubuntu pelo pendrive?
<ricardo_> sim
<CyL> ricardo_: Não há diferença entre a versão do pendrive e a que é instalada na máquina, são a mesma versão
<ricardo_> isso, são a mesma versão
<ricardo_> só a q está no sistema não roda
<ricardo_> só a do pen drive
<CyL> ricardo_: Ok, então vc vai fazer o seguinte, vai iniciar o ubuntu normalmente, quando chegar no ponto onde ele apresenta o erro, vai mudar para o modo texto, logar com seu usuário, e executar o seguinte comando 'sudo dmesg > log.txt'
<CyL> ricardo_: Depois reinicia o computador, e faça um pastebin do arquivo log.txt ok?
<ad0nai> CyL, tu ja ta usando a versão 13.04 ?
<CyL> ricardo_: o modo texto é conhecido como tty também, ok?
<CyL> !tty | ricardo_
<ubotu-br> ricardo_: Para acessar os terminais TTY de 1 a 6, use a combinação de teclas Ctrl + Alt + F1, Ctrl + Alt + F2, e assim por diante até Ctrl + Alt + F6. A qualquer momento use a combinação Alt + F7 para retornar para o modo gráfico.
<CyL> ad0nai: Atualmente eu não uso ubuntu
<ad0nai> CyL, windows 8 ?
<ForeverStallone> cyl: sei que esta um pouco ocupado com um problema maior, mas, adaptando as instruções para fazer uma atualização para o 13.04 simplesmente só mostra as atualizações "normais"
<CyL> ad0nai: Sim
<ad0nai> :D
<ricardo_> ok, entendi, mas não dá para iniciar o ubuntu intalado pelo pc, ele trava completamente
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Todos tem direito à atenção, não existe um probleema maior do que o outro pra mim. Eu não entendi o que vc quis dizer.
<CyL> ricardo_: Vc já tentou acessar o modo texto da forma como foi explicado acima?
<ricardo_> bom, naverdade não ....irei tentar e dpois volto. mas é quase certeza que irá travar
<CyL> ricardo_: Vc leu como faz para mudar para o modo texto?
<ricardo_> sim
<CyL> ricardo_: Ok, então eu aguardo
<ForeverStallone> cyl: segui as instruções da página (que serviam para a atualização do 12.04 para o 12.10) adaptei elas para o meu caso (12.10 - 13.04) mas mesmo assim não deu certo, fui no atualizador de programas e apenas aparecia as atualizações "normais" (nenhuma de atualização do sistema)
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Ok, entendi
<ForeverStallone> alguma solução guy?
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Acredito que GUI somente aquela, pode ser pela CLI?
<ForeverStallone> guy = cara
<ForeverStallone> sorry?
<ForeverStallone> tenho mania de colocar palavras em ingles nas minhas conversas
<ForeverStallone> desculpe
<ForeverStallone> me
<ForeverStallone> alguma solução para o meu problema cyl?
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Desculpe, eu estava no telefone
<ForeverStallone> não deve pedir desculpas
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Num terminal 'sudo update-manager -d'
<ricardo_> CYL, nao deu certo
<ForeverStallone> :(
<ForeverStallone> q pena
<Governador> Aquelas opções que tem na area de trabalho na barra superior no canto direito, nessa nova versão foi removida?
<CyL> ricardo_: O que aconteceu?
<ForeverStallone> cyl: irei instalar as atualizações normais, já já faço oq vc me disse
<CyL> ForeverStallone: ótimo
<ricardo_> o sistema nao abre, ele trava, fica com a tela avermelhada e  so nºao da para digitar nada
<CyL> ricardo_: vc tentou digitar ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<ricardo_> sim
<CyL> ricardo_: E o que ocorreu?
<ricardo_> a tela ficou preta e não apareceu nada
<CyL> ricardo_: E depos vc não fez mais nada?
<ad0nai> CyL, fui tentar atualizar o ubuntu pelo update manager, e deu essa merda: W: Falhou ao buscar http://ppa.launchpad.net/upubuntu-com/shell/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<CyL> ricardo_: A tela ficar preta é um comportamento esperado
<ricardo_> sim
<CyL> !linguagem | ad0nai
<ubotu-br> ad0nai: Por favor, tenha mais critério na linguagem que utiliza. Muitas expressões, mesmo quando utilizadas sem conotação negativa, podem ter uma interpretação inadequada, especialmente no IRC. Isso ajuda a tornar o ambiente do canal familiar, educado e profissional.
<CyL> ricardo_: Eu estou dizendo que isso é normal. Vc tentou logar?
<ricardo_> mas não feaz mais nada  , eu entrei com o comando q vc me passou e ococrreu nada
<ricardo_> não tem como logar
<CyL> ricardo_: Não tinha absolutamente nada escrito na tela preta que surgiu após vc digitar essa sequencia de comandos?
<ricardo_> o sistema não abre nada
<ricardo_> nada, não tinha nada, ocmo disse antes, não aparece nada
<ricardo_> como*
<CyL> ricardo_: Bom, é a primeira vez que vc tenta instalar essa versão do Ubuntu no seu computador?
<ricardo_> já é a srgunda vez
<ricardo_> segunda*
<ricardo_> já fui usuário do ubuntu  há alguns anos com outro computador e não tive nenhum problema
<CyL> ricardo_: Do ponto de vista do sistema, não faz diferença você usar o Ubuntu a partir do pendrive, ou a partir do HD do computador, é a mesma coisa. E como não estamos conseguindo diagnosticar o que está ocorrendo, não vejo sentido eu te recomendar outra instalação
<CyL> ricardo_: Talvez mudar de versão seja uma opção, embora eu esteja um pouco relutante em te recomendar isso.
<ForeverStallone> cyl: por incrível que pareça, logo após de atualizar o sistema com as atualizações normais, executei o atualizador de programas e falou que o 13.04 já esta disponível
<ForeverStallone> então at +
<ForeverStallone> e muito obrigado
<ForeverStallone> thanks! ;)
<CyL> ForeverStallone: Então vc não leu direito o link que te indiquei, ele manda vc fazer isso antes :)
<ricardo_> então....se eu sempre fizer o boot pelo pen drive...eu posso salvar o arquivos pelo hd e ter acesso normal a eles ?
<ricardo_> bem como intalar atualizações ?
<CyL> ricardo_: Em tese sim, mas seriam necessárias algumas adaptações
<CyL> ricardo_: Na vedade, vc pode fazer isso desde já, mas sem algumas adaptações sua experiência não vai ser das melhores
<CyL> ricardo_: Podemos fazer mais um teste?
<ricardo_> pois é
<ForeverStallone> cyl: nuss :S
<ForeverStallone> cyl: mesmo assim obrigado
<CyL> ForeverStallone: disponha
<CyL> ricardo_: Saber inicar o computador em modo de recuperação?
<ricardo_> podemos sim
<ricardo_> não, não sei
<Governador> Aquelas opções que tem na area de trabalho na barra superior no canto direito, nessa nova versão foi removida?
<CyL> ricardo_: Certo, logo que o grub iniciar, comece a apertar repetidamente 'Esc' e 'Shift', e vai aparecer um menu que te permite iniciar o modo de recuperação. Se vc ver o logo do Ubuntu é porque demorou demais e precisar reiniciar o computador e tentar de novo, ok?
<CyL> ricardo_: Se vc conseguir entrar em modo de recuperação, execute quele comando que te indiquei e volte aqui com o resultado, ok?
<ricardo_> ok, é    "sudo: mesg>log.txt" ?
<ricardo_> mas farei isso no pen drive ou no SO defeituoso ?
<CyL> ricardo_: não
<CyL> ricardo_: 'sudo dmesg > log.txt'
<ricardo_> mas é no SO defeituoso esse processo ?
<CyL> ricardo_: Vc tem que fazer isso no SO defeituoso
<ricardo_> mas então........não aparece nem o logo do ubuntu no SO do pc
<ricardo_> teno mesmo assim
<ricardo_> ?
<CyL> ricardo_: Isso é anterior ao logo do Ubuntu, é o primeiro programa que o computador executa. Se esse programa não estiver funcionando, quer dizer que vc está fazendo a instalação de forma errada
<ricardo_> ué, eu segui todos os passos da instalação
<CyL> ricardo_: Bom, tem que seguir todos os passos da forma correta também :)
<ricardo_> será q particionar o hd adiantaria  alguma coisa ?
<CyL> ricardo_: Não vejo muito influência
<ricardo_> eu segui, o sistema fala que vou instalado  e precisar reiniciar. aí dps  reinicia e fica na tela vermelha sem nem aparecer o logo do ubuntu
<ricardo_> que foi*
<CyL> ricardo_: Cara, não adianta a gente especular sobre isso. Temos que ter evidências do problema para propor uma solução, é o mais importante.
<ricardo_> ok
<ricardo_> vou tentar fazero comando e dps volto
<CyL> Ok
<ricardo_> Cyl , nada
<ricardo_> nao responde a nenhum comando
<CyL> ricardo_: vc chega ver uma mensagem que diz 'Grub loading' no canto esquero superior da tela?
<ricardo_> nada não tem nada na tela
<CyL> ricardo_: Bom, acho que vale à pena vc revisar isso com atenção, pois se essa mensagem não surge em momento nenhum, vc está instalando o Ubuntu da forma errada.
<ricardo_> ok
<ricardo_> então,qual seria um provável passo errado na instalação ?
<CyL> ricardo_: A instalação do GRUB em um local que não seja o MBR
<CyL> ricardo_: Vc possui somente um sistema no computador, correto?
<ricardo_> o que é MBR :
<ricardo_> isso
<ricardo_> somente o ubuntu agora
<CyL> ricardo_: Seu computar usar GPT ou MBR?
<ricardo_> não sei o que é MBR e GPT
<CyL> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<CyL> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/MBR
<tiagoscd> @op
<ricardo_> tem como eu saber qual é o pc aqui ?
<ricardo_> qual meu pc usa
<tiagoscd> @deop
<Geese_Howard> ricardo_: como assim?
<CyL> ricardo_: como o seu hd é reconhecido quando vc inicia a partir do pendrive?
<ricardo_> eu usei a opção "apagar  ubuntu 12.04.02 LTS e reinstalar
<CyL> ricardo_: normalmente /dev/sdX
<ricardo_> onde eu vejo isso, no boot ?
<ricardo_> dev
<ricardo_> é dev
<ricardo_> eu abri aqui o modo avançado de intalação, o hd e dev   .
<CyL> ricardo_: 'mount' retorna o que?
<ricardo_> será que aqui está o erro ?
<ricardo_> não entendi sua resposta
<CyL> ricardo_: Execute num terminal o comando 'mount'
<CyL> ricardo_: cole num pastebin a resposta
<ricardo_> ok
<ricardo_> como eu colo em um pastebin ?
<CyL> !pastebin | ricardo_
<ubotu-br> ricardo_: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<ricardo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601688/
<ricardo_> esse foi o resultado
<CyL> ricardo_: 'ls -la /dev/sd*'
<ricardo_> é para eu executar esse comando ?
<CyL> ricardo_: Executar e postar num pastebin a resposta
<CyL> ricardo_: Bom amigo, não vou poder ajudar por muito mais tempo, então talvez seja melhor para uma outra hora, ok?
<ricardo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601696/
<ricardo_> ok, mas alguma suspeita ?
<CyL> ricardo_: Vc tem que executar o comando sem as aspas, evidentemente
<CyL> ricardo_: Sim, que vc não está instalando corretamente o ubuntu no seu computador
<CyL> ricardo_: Bom, vou precisar sair agora, mas eu te recomendo pesquisar se onde vc more vai ocorrer o FLISOL, se for é uma ótima oportunidade para instalar o Ubuntu no seu computador.
<ricardo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601711/
<CyL> ricardo_: Até mais tarde
<ricardo_> até  e obrigado
<ricardo_> mais alguem pode ajudar ?
<ricardo_> tento instalar o ubuntu e ele manda a mensagem de erro " nenhums sistema de arquivo rais selecionado"
<ricardo_> como resolvo isso ?
<liph> alguem poderia me ajudar
<liph> ?
<CyL> !alguem | liph
<ubotu-br> liph: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<liph> desculpe-me a imprecisão... eu tenho um notebook dell Dell Inspiron 5240 14 R, a qual tem um placa integrada da intel, e outra da nvidia 630m
<liph> tentei instalar o drives da nvidia 630m por aqui: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee  , mas continuo com problema
<Geese_Howard> liph: optimus?
<Geese_Howard> liph: esquece
<Geese_Howard> liph: pura gambiarra
<liph> ao tentar usar o bumblebee aparece o erro: [  964.067067] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) No devices detected.  [  964.067105] [ERROR]Aborting because fallback start is disabled.
<liph> então não existe solução?
<liph> é notável a perca de desempenho sem a nvidia... =/
<Geese_Howard> liph: sim, uma pena
<Geese_Howard> liph: tenho um notebook assim
<Geese_Howard> liph: vc só consegue usar ela se for para programar cuda
<Geese_Howard> liph: aplicação gráfica, apenas no windows
<liph> =/
<liph> e que eu uso muito virtualização
<liph> maquina virtual =/
<Geese_Howard> e o que tem haver?
<liph> com a nvidia, ele tem mais processamente gráfico, fica bem mais leve
<Geese_Howard> liph: apenas graficamente
<Geese_Howard> liph: de resto é proc e mem
<Geese_Howard> liph: faz diferença apenas na manipulação das janelinhas
<liph> eu entendo... mas já ajudava xD
<liph> então não vou chorar XD
<liph> olha... algum problema com dual bot do windows 8 e ubuntu 13.04 ?
<Geese_Howard> liph: eu instalei o windows 8 para teste, não exatamente com o ubuntu, e não tive problemas
<Geese_Howard> liph: o grub2 se comportou bem
<liph> beleza então.. e que a versão 12.04 deu problema junto com windows 8 aqui...
<Geese_Howard> liph: mas, aquela partição inicial que o windows cria desde o 7 deve ser evitada
<liph> como assim, na hora de formatar eu deleto aquela partição?
<liph> a função da partição que o windows cria não é ser o swap dele?
<Geese_Howard> liph: sinceramente não sei para que ela serve, mas eu SEMPRE instalo sem e nunca tive problemas
<Geese_Howard> liph: mesmo pq o swap é um arquivo que fica no c:\, esqueci o nome da zica
<Geese_Howard> liph: acho que é pagesys, coisa do tipo
<liph> beleza
<liph> então vou fazer o backup do pc
<liph> e formatalo
<Bruno_> opa pessoal
<liph> obrigado... vou deixar para lá a ideia da nvidia
<liph> obrigado
<Geese_Howard> liph: boa sorte
<liph> valeu
<Geese_Howard> liph: ouvi que futuramente teremos suporte
<converge> esses processadores novos da intel q vem com coller, precisa passar pasta térmica além do q já vem no coller ?
<rechter77> boa tarde !
<rechter77> Alguém pode me ajudar ? Preciso instalar o driver da minha ATI Radeon HD 7500M/7600M no Ubuntu 13.04 x64 ....
<Governador> rechter77: o proprio s.o. não instalou?
<Governador> uso o 64 bits tbm
<Governador> o proprio s.o. instalou os drivers de video
<rechter77> mas você está usando aceleração ?
<Governador> tenho duas placas de video integrada no meu vaio
<Governador> ambas foram instalados
<rechter77> hummmm eu tenho duas integrqadas também, mas preciso instalar o fglrx - driver da ATI
<Gomex> Pessoal
<Gomex> Atualizando o ubuntu do 12 pro 13, com update-manager -d perde algum arquivo pessoal?
<Gomex> Tipo, as coisas do home?
<CyL> Gomex: Teoricamente não, mas um backup é sempre recomendado
<stirk> quando sai a final?
<Gomex> Temos notícia de perda de dados com isso?
<CyL> stirk: Já saiu
<stirk> eu fiz 13.10
<CyL> Gomex: Se eu tenho notícias, ou se isso já aconteceu antes?
<stirk> vo atualizar
<Gomex> CyL, se tem notícias de pessoa que perdeu dados do home por atualizar de versão
<CyL> Gomex: Eu não tenho, mas também nunca conversei com alguém que soubesse que fez sem backup. Sugiro pesquisa no google por isso, e tenho certeza que vai encontrar inúmeros casos.
<ForeverStallone> olá
<ForeverStallone> estava atualizando meu ubuntu para a versão 13.04 e logo quando estava recebendo os arquivos houve uma queda de energia
<ForeverStallone> logo o ubuntu me avisa que "nem todas atualizações foram instaladas"
<ForeverStallone> então me dá 2 opções : atualização parcial, ou continuar
<ForeverStallone> o que devo fazer?
<ForeverStallone> alguem pode me dar uma luz?
<ForeverStallone> tanta gente online e nenhuma para responder minha pergunta
<ForeverStallone> :(
<ForeverStallone> estava atualizando meu ubuntu para a versão 13.04 e logo quando estava recebendo os arquivos houve uma queda de energia
<ForeverStallone> até mais,
<ForeverStallone> irei clicar em atualização parcial
<ForeverStallone> e seja o que Deus quiser
<pedor> ForeverStallone: calma cara
<pedor> um hora alguém te responde
<ForeverStallone> já era
<ForeverStallone> estou morrendo
<ForeverStallone> nãoooo
<hggdh> !paciencia | ForeverStallone
<ubotu-br> ForeverStallone: Não sinta-se ignorado e repita sua pergunta seguidamente. Provavelmente ninguém te respondeu ainda porque ninguém sabe a resposta. Enquanto aguarda, tente procurar por uma resposta no site (em português) http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ ou nos seguintes sites (em inglês) https://help.ubuntu.com/ ou http://ubuntuforums.org/ ou http://askubuntu.com/
<ForeverStallone> Exatamente o que fiz
<ForeverStallone> mas,
<ForeverStallone> acabei de tentar contornar o erro
<ForeverStallone> cliquei em atualização parcial
<ForeverStallone> o programa de atualização retornou a ativo
<ForeverStallone> e irá baixar o resto, desde já agradeço pela atenção
<ForeverStallone> e.... por que esta ubotu-br???
<ForeverStallone> ah! esquece, obrigado desde já, consegui resolver aqui, qualquer coisa contato vocês
<hggdh> ForeverStallone: por que não mostraste paciencia em esperar uma resposta
<ForeverStallone> hm...
<ForeverStallone> acredito que, já que tenho uma curiosidade enorme eu iria concerteza clicar em alguma das opções, uma delas poderia estar certa e a outra tb...
<ForeverStallone> felizmente cliquei na certa
<ForeverStallone> já que meu caso é bem isolado
<ForeverStallone> esperava "urgencia"
<ForeverStallone> no assunto
<ForeverStallone> desde já peço desculpas
<pedor> hggdh: essa frase está um pouco confusa: "Não sinta-se ignorado e repita sua pergunta seguidamente." é para clicar seguidamente ou não é? rs
<hggdh> ForeverStallone: bem. primeiro, todos aqui são voluntários
<hggdh> pedor: heh. fazer a mesma pergunta seguidamente é um bom caminho para ser considerado um troll :-)
<hggdh> mais ainda, não há uma virgula entre "ignorado", e "e repita ..."; logo, o "não" aplica-se a ambas as partes
<pedor> hggdh: pois é... eu sei que não é legal, mas quando li pela primeira vez eu entendi que a intenção era essa. mas como não faz o menor sentido eu li de novo, rs.
<pedor> hggdh: sim, mas se colocar ou faz mais sentido :)
<pedor> "ou"
<hggdh> pedor: que tal "não sinta-se ignorado, e não repita sua pergunta seguidamente"?
<pedor> hggdh: e depois de vírgula não faz muito sentido, ou é melhor, ou até um e/ou. ok, portugues não é meu forte, hehehehe
<hggdh> ! no paciencia is <reply> não sinta-se ignorado e/ou repita sua pergunta seguidamente. Provavelmente ninguém te respondeu ainda porque  ninguém sabe a resposta. Enquanto aguarda, tente procurar por uma resposta no site (em português) http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ ou nos seguintes sites (em inglês) https://help.ubuntu.com/ ou http://ubuntuforums.org/ ou http://askubuntu.com/
<ubotu-br> I'll remember that hggdh
<hggdh> !paciencia
<ubotu-br> não sinta-se ignorado e/ou repita sua pergunta seguidamente. Provavelmente ninguém te respondeu ainda porque  ninguém sabe a resposta. Enquanto aguarda, tente procurar por uma resposta no site (em português) http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ ou nos seguintes sites (em inglês) https://help.ubuntu.com/ ou http://ubuntuforums.org/ ou http://askubuntu.com/
<bobel> Boa tarde, amigos! Estou com um probleminha com o meu empathy messenger. Ele não está exibindo os contatos que estão on-line. Alguém já passsou por este problema?
<hggdh> pedor: melhor? Gostei do e/ou...
<pedor> hggdh: :)
<pedor> alguém viu o que mark voltou atrás e decidiu por um ubuntu rolling release (quase um na verdade)? http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252
<hggdh> pedor: ele não voltou atras... ele não era muito favoravel a um RR, mas o TB (Technical Board) votou a favor
<KonzeN> e aí
<pedor> hggdh: hmm, agora faz sentido. mas eles não tinham votado contra?
<Thuleres> To queren
<hggdh> pedor: não contra, mas a favor com certos cuidados
<hggdh> ou, contra, com certas permissões
<CyL> hggdh: Vc já usou o Ubuntu como distro on-the-go?
<pedor> hggdh: cara... tem dias que estou investigando uma distro rr... se isso acontecer e for tão estável quanto o raring vai ser ótimo
<Guest66338> alguem pode me ajudar a instalar o driver da Radeon HD4850 no ubuntu 12.04??
<hggdh> CyL: o que quer dizer "on-the-go"? tipo knoppix?
<hggdh> pedor: :-)
<CyL> hggdh: Tipo roaming, instalada num pendrive e mudando de computador em computador.
<hggdh> CyL: não, não usei. Dá para ser feito, criando-se um pendrive com local storage
<CyL> hggdh: Sim, com persisten storage eu sei, mas estava me referindo a usar o instalador para colocar ele num pendrive
<hggdh> sim, já usei
<hggdh> quando estava testando development boards
<hggdh> como o pandaboard
<CyL> hggdh: Ele instala todos os módulos de kernel tal qual no liveUSB?
<hggdh> CyL: sim
<CyL> hggdh: ótimo então :) como vc resolvia o problema do swap?
<hggdh> CyL: eu criava uma area de swap no pendrive (pequena, é claro)
<hggdh> CyL: normalmente eu usava um de 4G
<CyL> hggdh: Bom, mas isso não acabava com a vida útil do pendrive?
<CyL> hggdh: Pendrives possuem uma capacidade limitada de reescrita
<hggdh> bem, eventualmente acaba. Mas demora um pouco -- ainda tenho pendrives de 3 anos atras
<hggdh> e a máquina não ficava ligada directo
<CyL> hggdh: Bom, eu vou criar um arquivo de swap ao invés de uma partição então.
<Guest66338> alguem ai, ajuda com instalação do driver para radeon hd 4850???
<hggdh> CyL: também é uma opção, mas a diferença é mais teórica que prática
<CyL> hggdh: Em termos de utilização não muda nada, mas o arquivo de swap é bem mais flexível em termos de redimensionamento
<hggdh> Guest66338: lamento, mas não tenho radeon
<CyL> Guest66338: Idem :/
<hggdh> CyL: ah, isto é verdade, e é algo decente
<Guest66338> :/
<CyL> hggdh: Além do mais estou colocando tudo num volume cifrado só, até o swap é crifado, então poucos canais laterais para o vazamento de informação.
<hggdh> indeed
<Guest66338> ja segui varios tutoriais e nenhum resultado positivo só me restou vir aki e pedir ajuda em tempo real de alguem mais experiente mas to vendo que vai ser dificil...
<CyL> !paciencia | Guest66338
<ubotu-br> Guest66338: não sinta-se ignorado e/ou repita sua pergunta seguidamente. Provavelmente ninguém te respondeu ainda porque  ninguém sabe a resposta. Enquanto aguarda, tente procurar por uma resposta no site (em português) http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ ou nos seguintes sites (em inglês) https://help.ubuntu.com/ ou http://ubuntuforums.org/ ou http://askubuntu.com/
<CyL> hggdh: Isso vai ser interessante com dispositivos USB 3, que possuem uma taxa de transferência bem maior
<Guest66338> por que meu nick ficou guest66338 invez do que eu tinha escolhido?
<hggdh> CyL: sim. Um pendrive ainda vai ser mais lento que um SSD, no entanto
<hggdh> Guest66338: provavelmente por que o nick que escolheste é registrado no freenode
<Guest66338> :/
<CyL> hggdh: Bom, espera-se que quem está mudando sempre de computador seja menos exigente quanto ao hardware disponível :)
<Guest66338> estou a 3 dias tentando instalar esse driver e rodar a stem no meu pc e até agora nada nenhum forum tem um tutorial especifico para instalar a minha vga no ubuntu 12.04 mto menos no 12.10, acho que por essas e outras que as pessoas sempre desistem de usar linux...
<Guest66338> steam*
<CyL> Guest66338: Você também pode pagar pelo suporte profissional da canonical
<CyL> Guest66338: Tenho certeza que uma ou duas horas técnicas é suficiente para resolver seu problema
<Guest66338> e quanto custa a hora técnica?
<CyL> Guest66338: Não sei dizer, talvez o hggdh saiba. Desculpe.
<Guest66338> complicado quero me livrar do windows de uma vez mas sempre que tento o linux acabo com os mesmo problemas com relação a instalação de drivers
<CyL> Guest66338: Eu sei que às vezes é frustrante, mas o comprometimento com essa mudança passa por essas dificuldades
<CyL> Guest66338: Eu uma vez tive um computador cuja placa de rede apresentava funcionamento intermitente no Linux, hora funcionava e hora não funcionava
<CyL> (rede wireless)
<CyL> Guest66338: Convivi com o problema durante 2 anos
<CyL> Guest66338: Não existia uma solução a não ser alguém reescrever o driver
<CyL> Guest66338: Resumindo, às vezes pagamos por nossa desinformação, e pelo desinteresse de alguns fabricantes.
<hggdh> cyl, Guest66338: não, eu não sei quanto custaria suporte da Canonical. Lamento (eu não o usava, apenas conhecia o pessoal)
<Guest66338> não entendo o porque continua sendo tão problematico a questão dos drivers de video no linux mesmo nas versões mais amigaveis ainda é complicado de instalar placas de video, agora a valve resolve lançar steam para linux, no entando só para ubuntu 12.04 em diante e é justamente aonde esta o ploblema com os drivers de video para ati legacy, no ubuntu 11.04 minha placa instala normal porem não tem steam, no 12.04 tem steam
<Guest66338> e não instala a vga :/
<CyL> hggdh: Sabe pelo menos dizer se a canonical pratica uma modalidade de suporte na qual cobra pela hora técnica?
<hggdh> CyL: praticava, sim
<CyL> Guest66338: Basicamente é desinteres dos fabricantes de hardware
<CyL> *desinteresse
<hggdh> Guest66338: lembre-se que AMD/ATI, nVidia, Broadcom, e outras *NÃO* fornecem drivers em open cource
<CyL> hggdh, Guest66338: Porém algumas fazem um trabalho melhor do que outras ao disponibilizar drivers para Linux
<hggdh> nada podemos fazer. Alias, esta é a principal razão para o meu próximo laptop ter video da Intel
<Guest66338> mas ja li a respeito de um driver open source da ati só não sei onde
<hggdh> Guest66338: para a nVidia tem o nouveau, já incluido no kernel. Para a ATI... não me lembro
<CyL> Bom senhores, estou com um hóspede em casa que acabou de chegar, vou lá dar uma atenção a ele.
<CyL> Abraço, até mais
<Guest66338> até mais obrigado pela atenção
<Guest66338> não quero desistir do linux denovo mas a vontade de jogar dota 2 ta ficando dificil de controlar
<Guest66338> vou ter q instalar o ruindows de novo pelo jeito
<joelwallis> Oi. Estou tentando criar uns aliases para monitoramento automático da nossa aplicação que roda num servidor Linux. Estou escrevendo um .bash_aliases e estou precisando de uma ajudinha.
<joelwallis> eu estou abrindo vários terminais, cada um com um comando diferente. um com htop, outro com tail -f nos erros do PHP, outros com erros do mysql, de queries lentas, etc.
<joelwallis> Exemplo: gnome-terminal -e 'ssh user@host "htop -d 5"' --geometry=80x20+5+30
<joelwallis> ops
<joelwallis> Exemplo: gnome-terminal -e 'ssh -t user@host "htop -d 5"' --geometry=80x20+5+30
<joelwallis> a autenticação remota é feita via chave SSH, e com o comando htop tudo está indo bem. o problema é quando eu executo um tail, por exemplo. pois quando eu executo o ssh no terminal passando um comando para ser executado após o login ele executa o comando e finaliza o processo do terminal.
<joelwallis> vocês tem ideia de como posso fazer para abrir o processo e deixá-lo executando?
<Tonao35> boa noite
<Tonao35> instalei o drive da amd-catalyst-13.4-linux-x86.x86_64 e ficou desconfigurado o meu note. queria reverter e nao consigo
<ogam22> Boa noite, alguém com pazciencia pra ensinar um noobie a instalar um modem 3g da vivo ? Obrigado.
<Tonao35> boa noite
<Tonao35> instalei a versao  amd-catalyst-13.4-linux-x86.x86_64 do drive da ati e depois de reiniciar nao ta funcionando direto meu note
<guina>  /j #vivaolinux
<Tonao35> instalei a versao  amd-catalyst-13.4-linux-x86.x8m como reverter pelo terminal?6_64 do drive da ati e depois de reiniciar nao ta funcionando direto meu note. te
<marcio> boa  noite  a todos
<matheus_carvalho> boa noite a todos
<marcio> gostaria de fazer  a  instalacao do ubuntu. em minha maquina mas  nao consigo .. amd fx8150 placa mae gigabyte, memoria corsar 8 gigas
<Highlander4fun> não para de sair ubuntu e cada vez fica mais dificil achar informações a respeito dos problemas das versões anteriores...
<Highlander4fun> novas versões novos problemas, problemas antigos não resolvidos e esquecidos...
<Highlander4fun> alguem online poderia me ajudar a instalar uma VGA HD 4850 no ubuntu 12.04?
#ubuntu-br 2013-04-26
<FACAO> pq iram resolver um problema antigo
<paladinn> se fosse no meu ajudava
<FACAO> se ja ta corrigido no atual
<paladinn> rs
<Highlander4fun> simples
<Highlander4fun> pq é um problema antigo que permanece no novo
<Highlander4fun> e nem sequer foi corrigido no 12.04 muito menos no 12.10 e menos ainda no 13.04
<Highlander4fun> driver ati radeon para series abaixo de 5xxx no ubuntu é problema desde o ubuntu 12.04
<Highlander4fun> existem diversos tutoriais porem nenhum se aplica a 100% dos casos e isso em se tratando de 12.04 pq pra 12.10 em diante nada...
<KurtKraut> Alguém pode me dizer o nome do binário que abre aquela janela de configurações do sistema? Fiz upgrade p/ o 13.04 e o Unity não roda mais. Preciso ficar chamando as aplicações pelo gnome-terminal.
<KurtKraut> Se alguém me disser o nome, eu chamo essa app pelo gnome-terminal e tento mudar o driver de vídeo para um que funcione o 3D e portanto o Unity suba.
<Highlander4fun> +i
<Highlander4fun> aff
<Highlander4fun> alguem pode ajudar com instalação de driver de video radeon?
<Highlander4fun> alguem pode ajudar com instalação de driver de video radeon???
<Rodrigo> Boa noite alguem ja instalou o novo ubuntu?
<Hrast> ola.. boa noite.. alguém que possa me dar uma dica sobre o Ubuntu no pendrive?
<foreverstallone> como instalar o faenza via script?
<foreverstallone> ou melhor, como executar um script
<foreverstallone> ??
<hggdh> foreverstallone: que script? O que é faenza?
<foreverstallone> u.u
<foreverstallone> o pacote de ícones mais famoso do mundo ubuntu
<foreverstallone> apenas isso
<hggdh> realmente. E de onde ele vem?
<foreverstallone> hggdh: como assim?
<foreverstallone> hggdh: refaça sua pergunta, que não entendi
<hggdh> foreverstallone: uma pesquisa rápida nos repositórios não me mostra nenhum pacote chamado faenza
<foreverstallone> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tiheum/equinox
<foreverstallone>     sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install faenza-icon-theme
<hggdh> ah, em um PPA. Então o pacote de ícones mais famoso do mundo Ubuntu, na verdade, não é um pacote oficial
<foreverstallone> exatamente
<foreverstallone> :P
<hggdh> foreverstallone: se sabes como instalar, porque a pergunta?
<foreverstallone> mas
<foreverstallone> não quero instalar ele por ppa
<hggdh> bem, pegues o fonte, e monta-o
<foreverstallone> sou um muleque chato que quer instalar ele por arquivos que baixei do site oficial do deviant art
<foreverstallone> o pacote veio zipado, logo então descompactei
<hggdh> foreverstallone: já leu as instruções? Normalmente um fonte vem com arquivos chamados INSTALL, README, etc
<foreverstallone> sim
<foreverstallone> ele fala para executar o script
<foreverstallone> (instruções de instalação melhor dizendo)
<Highlander4fun> como saiu da interface grafica para instalar driver de video em modo texto?
<hggdh> então voltamos ao início. Que script?
<hggdh> Highlander4fun: Ctrl-Alt-F1
<foreverstallone> "Installation
<foreverstallone> ============
<foreverstallone> Run the ./INSTALL script to choose the distribution logo (Ubuntu, by default)"
<Highlander4fun> mas tenho q finalizar o x dis a msg do driver
<Highlander4fun> esse comando só alterna entre os modos não fecha o modo grafico
<hggdh> Highlander4fun: logue-se no terminal, e execute 'sudo stop ligthdm'
<hggdh> foreverstallone: e o que ocorre ao executar ./INSTALL?
<foreverstallone> hggdh: simplesmente quando dou 2 cliques
<hggdh> ...
<foreverstallone> hggdh: abre ele com o editor de textos
<foreverstallone> :T
<Highlander4fun> comando não retorna nada
<hggdh> foreverstallone: para roda-lo, entre em um terminal. Não é uma boa ideia tentar isto via um gerente de arquivos
<foreverstallone> hggdh: já tente arrastalo para o terminal, dei enter e executei ele, mas acontece outro erro daí
<foreverstallone> hggdh: What distributor logo would you use ? [A]rchlinux, [D]ebian, [f]edora, [F]rugalware, [G]entoo, [L]inux Mint, [O]pensuse, [M]andriva, [S]lackware, [U]buntu : u
<foreverstallone> /home/foreverstallone/Imagens/Papéis De Parede/Ícones/faenza-icon-theme_1.3/INSTALL: linha 53: cd: ./Faenza/places/scalable/: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<foreverstallone> /home/foreverstallone/Imagens/Papéis De Parede/Ícones/faenza-icon-theme_1.3/INSTALL: linha 55: cd: ./Faenza/places/48/: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<foreverstallone> /home/foreverstallone/Imagens/Papéis De Parede/Ícones/faenza-icon-theme_1.3/INSTALL: linha 55: cd: ./Faenza/places/32/: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<foreverstallone> /home/foreverstallone/Imagens/Papéis De Parede/Ícones/faenza-icon-theme_1.3/INSTALL: linha 55: cd: ./Faenza/places/24/: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<foreverstallone> /home/foreverstallone/Imagens/Papéis De Parede/Ícones/faenza-icon-theme_1.3/INSTALL: linha 55: cd: ./Faenza/places/22/: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<hggdh> foreverstallone: não é arrasta-lo a um terminal, é abrir um terminal, cd para o directorio que contém o fonte, e -- então -- executar './INSTALL'. E torcer para isto não destruir teu sistema
<foreverstallone> desculpe
<Highlander4fun> stop: Unknown Job: lightdm
<hggdh> foreverstallone: já foste avisado antes para usar pastebin
<foreverstallone> hggdh: nã
<foreverstallone> hggdh:não*
<hggdh> Highlander4fun: (1) que versão de Ubuntu? Que tipo (KDE, Xubbntu, etc)?
<Highlander4fun> ubuntu 11.04 fnome
<Highlander4fun> gnome
<hggdh> 11.04??
<Highlander4fun> neste pc que estou usando no momento uso o 12.04 e não consigo instalar o driver para radeon hd4850 no pc que estou tentando instalar o outro driver é para nvidia 9500gt
<Highlander4fun> ubuntu 11.04
<Highlander4fun> todos os drivers de video é problemas pqp
<hggdh> Highlander4fun: linguagem, por favor
<Highlander4fun> pqp = puxa que puxa rsrsrs
<Highlander4fun> não irei usar mais
<hggdh> Highlander4fun: é o primeiro e último aviso
<foreverstallone> hggdh: que comando usaria para o script, ele esta neste caminho /home/foreverstallone/Imagens/Papéis De Parede/Ícones/faenza-icon-theme_1.3/INSTALL'
<Highlander4fun> entendido
<hggdh> foreverstallone: se já estás neste diretorio, tem algo de errado. O script quer encontrar um "./Faenza/etc", e não o acha
<foreverstallone> isso que achei bem estranho
<foreverstallone> nao me lembrava como, mas já instalei esse pacote várias vezes
<hggdh> isto não é um pacote, é o fonte upstream
<foreverstallone> hggdh: esta falando comigo:
<foreverstallone> ?
<hggdh> sim
<foreverstallone> hggdh: espere..
<foreverstallone> hggdh: acho que encontrei o problema
<foreverstallone> hggdh: ele esta num caminho bem largo
<foreverstallone> hggdh: /home/foreverstallone/Imagens/Papéis
<hggdh> e?
<foreverstallone> hggdh: é meio estranho dizer
<foreverstallone> hggdh: mas irei deixar ele em um caminho curto
<foreverstallone> hggdh: ja volto
<foreverstallone> deu certo
<foreverstallone> \o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/
<foreverstallone> obrigado mesmo assim
<foreverstallone> e aliás a atualização deu certo (em horas atras)
<Highlander4fun> ajuda com driver ati alguem???
<KurtKraut> Highlander4fun, já deu uma olhada nesse wiki? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Highlander4fun> ja vi sim
<Highlander4fun> o meu problema é que o driver para minha vga não é compativel com o xserver 1.13
<Highlander4fun> e não sei como rebaixar a versão dele e do kernel
<Highlander4fun> acho q é esse o problema
<KurtKraut> Highlander4fun, placa antiga?
<Highlander4fun> o driver pede que a versão do xserver seja 1.12 e o kernel acho q até 3.4 e o xorg 6.9
<Highlander4fun> HD4850
<Highlander4fun> esse é o driver http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/legacy-radeon_linux.aspx
<Highlander4fun> meu ubuntu é o 12.04.02
<KurtKraut> Highlander4fun, opa! Achei um wiki DEDICADO a drivers da ATi: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page
<Highlander4fun> tava com esse problema no 12.10 dai li que o 12.04 usava xserver 1.12 dai baixei o 12.04 e agora descobri que o 12.04.02 usa tbm o xserver 1.13 :/
<Ricardo__> Highlander4fun, vai na mao
<Ricardo__> a minha é 4650
<Ricardo__> e ta rolando normal
<guest-Io6jvl> oi acabei de instalar a versão13.04, na conta de convidado aquela barra lateral aparece, na conta principal minha não. Eu uso a placa de video ATI 6790.
<Ricardo__> com drivers proprietarios
<Ricardo__> to usando o driver legacy 13.1
<Ricardo__> q roda nesse xorg atual
<guest-Io6jvl> Ricardo__,  eu também, mas quando atualizei fudeu tudo
<Ricardo__> sim
<Ricardo__> se atualizar kernel
<Ricardo__> fudeu
<Ricardo__> tem q reinstalar
<Ricardo__> driver na unha
<Highlander4fun> Ricardo se sua VGA é da Série 6XXX pq usa o driver legacy?
<Ricardo__> pra cada reinstalacao de kernel
<Ricardo__> ou update de kernel
<Ricardo__> isso é um cu
<hggdh> Ricardo__: (1) linguagem, por favor; (2) uma sentença por linha
<Unity-problem> Ricardo__,  eu entrei no wiki da ati, segui os passos
<Ricardo__> Highlander4fun, a minha é serie 4000 so com legacy
<Highlander4fun> o driver legacy é para vgas abaixo da séris 5XXX
<Highlander4fun> ah ta
<Ricardo__> 4650
<Ricardo__> a minha
<Unity-problem> fiz tudo, mas na conta principal nada de funcionar[
<Ricardo__> em breve tamo fincado
<Ricardo__> ati nem vai ter mais drivers
<Ricardo__> pra placa velha
<Highlander4fun> to com o mesmo problema então
<Ricardo__> de serie 4000
<Highlander4fun> a minha é 4850
<Ricardo__> sim serie 4000
<Ricardo__> tudo no mesmo balaio
<Highlander4fun> ja to com o driver ja baixei outro ubuntu mas pelo q vi baixei errado ainda
<hggdh> Ricardo__: uma sentençca por linha. NÃO espalhe uma frase em várias linhas
<Ricardo__> tu tem q ir de legacfy
<Ricardo__> 13.1 eh o ultimo ne
<Highlander4fun> to com ubuntu 12.04.02 não sabia que o 02 usava o xserver 1.13 que é incompativel com o driver legacy
<Unity-problem> Ricardo__,  eu fiz o download do 13.04
<Unity-problem> ops
<Unity-problem> 13.4
<Ricardo__> hm ja tem novo
<hggdh> Unity-problem: é 13.04 mesmo
<Highlander4fun> 13.04 não tem pra legacy tem?
<Ricardo__> nao deve mudar nada ne ati anda a passos lentos pro linux
<Unity-problem> hggdh, era a versão da ATI, não do ubuntu
<Highlander4fun> acho q o beta 13.04 é só para as placas mais novas
<Ricardo__> pois é placa velha vai ficar de legacy 13.1 por bom tempo
<Ricardo__> antes desse tinha o 12.6
<Ricardo__> pulo direto pra 13.1 meses depois
<hggdh> Unity-problem: ah, OK, desculpe-me
<Unity-problem> sem problemas
<Highlander4fun> qual a versão do seu ubuntu Ricardo__?
<Unity-problem> ficará melhor se você tiver a solução para o meu problema!
<Ricardo__> eu uso kubuntu 12.04 debian 6 e crunchbang waldorf agora
<Highlander4fun> qual a diferença entre kubuntu e ubuntu?
<hggdh> Ubuntu usa UNity, Kubuntu usa KDE
<Ricardo__> mas acho q agora qdo estabilizar vo de debian 7 com gnome shell
<Ricardo__> se bem q esse crunchbang aki ta voando uma bala.. meu pc parece i7 haha
<KurtKraut> Highlander4fun, https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<KurtKraut> Highlander4fun, esse é um PPA com o driver legacy disponível
<Ricardo__> fui de 32 bits azar
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<samurai_black> Ricardo__: !ping
<Ricardo__> e ae black
<Ricardo__> dia 5 entao debian 7
<samurai_black> já sabia a muito tempo
<samurai_black> to de buntão 13.04, uvinha
<Ricardo__> sim eu sei tu colou ehaha
<samurai_black> SHOW
<Highlander4fun> obrigado KurtKraut
<Highlander4fun> alguem ja usou o Zoneminder aki e se usou qual distro?
<matheus_carvalho> boa noite a todosw
<Highlander4fun> Boa
<Highlander4fun> Alguem ja instalou o zonemider no ubuntu?
<Roberto> boa noite a todos
<Roberto> quero atualizar meu ubuntu para 13.04.
<Roberto> fazer o upgrade pela central de atualizações
<Roberto> como faço?
<raphael> ooi
<raphael> nao consigo instalar o ubuntu ao lado do w7
<raphael> fica aparecendo que tem que particionar o hd, mas eu ja tenho uma partiçºao
<tony__> boa noite
<tony__> instalei os drives da ati 13.4 e estou com problemas
<KurtKraut> tony__, dizer que tem problemas não ajuda a resolvê-los :P Quais problemas?
<tony__> instalei o drive ati e depopis ficou desconfigurado. tentei atela roxa e nao abrelguns tutoriais e agora o ubuntu fica na tela "ubuntu ..."
<tony__> instalei o drive ati e depopis ficou desconfigurado. tentei alguns tutoriais e agora o ubuntu fica na tela "ubuntu..." tela roxa e nao carrega
<tony__> to usando o live cd
<tony__> KurtKraut , tava no steam e pediu pra atualizar o drive
<tony__> baxei o pacote pelo site da amd e instalei
<tony__> tive que entrar pelo gnome pq o unity nao abria direito
<KurtKraut> tony__, então pelo Gnome Shell funciona tudo okay?
<tony__> funcionava mais um pouco desconfigurado
<tony__> queria ver se pelo live cd consigo reverter a situacao e usar os drives open soure
<tony__> gnome fullback se nao me engano o nome
<tony__> a ,imnha resolucao era 1366 x 768 (16:9) e depois so ficou 1024 x 768
<tony__> (4:3)
<tony__> KurtKraut
<KurtKraut> tony__, só para recapitular: o Unity não abre, sequer aparece certo?
<tony__> so aparece a aera de trabalho e as pastas
<tony__> o laucher e o painel somen
<KurtKraut> tony__, segue esse tutorial que o Unity voltará: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<tony__> queria ver se pelo live cd tenho como reparar e usar os drives open souce
<tony__> o problema foi no drive de video ati
<KurtKraut> tony__, yeap, eu sei. E quando isso acontece o Unity é desabilitado/desarmado. E para habilitar de novo você tem que rodar o ccsm e habilitar ele.
<KurtKraut> tony__, o link que te passei ensina a fazer isso.
<tony__> masi agora o ubuntu nao carrega
<tony__> nem abre mais
<tony__> so fica parado na tela roxa com o nome ubuntu
<KurtKraut> tony__, é, então você terá que descobrir qual conf mudar para trocar o diver e fazer isso via LiveCD. Estás no caminho certo.
<tony__> isso que quero
<tony__> nao sei como acessar o sistema pelo live cd
<matheus_carvalho> boa noite a todos
<matheus_carvalho> bom chat a todos
<tony__> boa noite
<RIVA> Me tirem uma dúvida, será que posso fazer Trial Boot em meu Notebook Intel i3 com 4GB de RAM e HD de 500 GB?
<CyL> RIVA: Não vejo porque não
<liphvf> como faço para o openjdk pegar no navegador chromium (meu ubuntu é 13.04)
<lord_daemon> :)
<Kquarkq> Oi
<Kquarkq> Quando clicamos no dash do unity, a barra de tarefas fica semi-tranparente, alguem sabe como fixar este estado para o tema?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<aseegs> bom
<Geese_Howard> Peste_Bubonica: e ae
<Peste_Bubonica> Geese_Howard, iae
<sagat> ha duas semanas eu estou tentando registrar meu nick e não estou conseguindo
<sagat> o email chega com uma código criptografado
<sagat> eu o coloco e nada acontece
<Geese_Howard> sagat: /j #staff or /j #freenode
<RNB> bom dia
<RNB> como faco pra instalr outra distro em dual boot com ubuntu
<deathye> RNB: A maioria detecta outras entradas no grub e já coloca o Ubuntu
<RNB> ok obrigado
<deathye> RNB: Qualquer coisa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<RNB> blz, valeu
<TONY> olá pessoal
<carjao> 13.04
<ricardo_> é necessário usar Clam TK    no ubuntu ?
<eloi_carneiro> ricardo_: apenas se vc tem um servidor de arquivo  nele, tipo um samba, para evitar propagar virus para as maquinas windows
<CyL> ricardo_: Fico feliz que tenha dado certo sua instalação. Você é novo no IRC né?
<ricardo_> aham
<ricardo_> nunca usei
<CyL> ricardo_: Ok, não me leve a mal, mas digite o seguinte sem aspas no canal '!pvt'
<CyL> ricardo_: Lol, vc foi para o pvt de novo
<z3br0id3> husshu
<ricardo_> !pvt
<ubotu-br> Por favor, faça sua pergunta no canal para que outros possam ajudar, beneficiar-se de suas perguntas e respostas, e assegurar que você não está sendo mal aconselhado. Saiba que algumas pessoas consideram falta de educação enviar mensagens particulares sem que isso seja solicitado à elas antes.
<Geese_Howard> CyL: heuehiuehieuhe
<Geese_Howard> CyL: users'll drive you nut
<z3br0id3> se usa o xchat clica com o botao direito no nick da pessoa e aperta O ..
<CyL> CTCP VERSION reply from ricardo_: qwebirc v0.91, copyright (C) 2008-2011 Chris Porter and the qwebirc project -- Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux x86_64; rv:20.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/20.0
<ricardo_> tem necessidade de usar firewall ?
<ricardo_> o que é isso ?
<CyL> ricardo_: Não me leve a mal amigo, todos nós ficamos feliz com seu sucesso. Apenas queremos orientá-lo no que é melhor para você.
<ricardo_> sim sim, ok . mas o que é isso ?
<CyL> ricardo_: O que é isso 'o quê'?
<ricardo_> CTCP VERSION reply from ricardo_: qwebirc v0.91, copyright (C) 2008-2011 Chris Porter and the qwebirc project -- Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux x86_64; rv:20.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/20.0
<ricardo_> isso
<CyL> ricardo_: O que o seu cliente de IRC responde quando enviamos uma msenagem para ele solicitando a versão
<ricardo_> vc pediu para eu entrar com o comando "!pvt"    foi pra isso então ?
<CyL> ricardo_: Não, o comando !pvt foi para vc ler que as mensagens de pvt não devem ser utilizadas sem permissão antes
<CyL> !pvt | ricardo_
<ubotu-br> ricardo_: Por favor, faça sua pergunta no canal para que outros possam ajudar, beneficiar-se de suas perguntas e respostas, e assegurar que você não está sendo mal aconselhado. Saiba que algumas pessoas consideram falta de educação enviar mensagens particulares sem que isso seja solicitado à elas antes.
<CyL> !bot | ricardo_
<ubotu-br> ricardo_: Olá, saiba que eu não sou uma pessoa de verdade, sou apenas um programa de computador popularmente chamado de 'bot'. Possuo um pequeno banco de dados com informações frequentemente utilizadas no canal, e também sou utilizado para auxiliar em sua administração. Caso você tenha conversado comigo, obrigado pela atenção, mas olhe com cuidado o histórico da conversa para ver quem me acionou!
<ricardo_> tem algum programa para poder gerenciar o Kindle  no ubuntu ?
<ricardo_> entendi
<ricardo_> tem algum ?
<CyL> Não possuo kindle, vou ficar te devendo, já tentou pesquisar no software center?
<ricardo_> sim
<ricardo_> não encontrei nada
<ricardo_> ah, encontrei um tutorial na net agora, o programa "calibre" dá certo
<ricardo_> se manter as atualizações em dia, o clam av  se faz desnecessáiro ?
<ricardo_> desnecessário*
<CyL> ricardo_: Pergunta meio que sem resposta. O Linux é conhecido por possuir poucos vírus. roteção nunca é demais.
<ricardo_> ok. obrigado!
<bino> boa tarde
<samurai_black> Boa tarde.
<hggdh> boa tarde
 * samurai_black :)
<Governador> Alguém aqui já conseguiu instalar o Vmware na versão 13.04 64 bits? Já tentei de tudo, mas não vai. Sempre que vou instalar, dando permissões e fazendo a instalação pelo terminal, o programa solicita para que eu tecle 'Enter' para iniciar a instalação, depois disso, fica carregando uns textos no terminal e nada de instalar o Vmware.
<Geese_Howard> Governador: primeira vez que instala?
<Governador> Na versão 13.04, sim. Mas ja usei nas versões anteriores
<Governador> Funcionava sem nenhum problema
<Geese_Howard> e o que diz o texto no terminal?
<Governador> !paste
<ubotu-br> para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<Governador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5605671/
<Governador> confere aí Geese_Howard
<Geese_Howard> Governador: vc girou até o final o texto, ou tentou dar "q" ?
<Governador> Não, deixa eu tentar.
<Governador> Parece que agora foi :)
<Governador> Thanks bro
<Geese_Howard> disponha
<Rodrigo___> instalei o novo Ubuntu e ele está muito bom! No entanto os meus arquivo estão em um usuário anterior, alguns com cadeado. Alguém sabe como transformar estes arquivos na base do home atual?
<hggdh> Rodrigo___: como foi feita a instalação? upgrade-in-place, ou uma nova instalação?
<Rodrigo___> bootei pelo pen drive e optei pelo upgrade onde o 13.04 substituiu o 12.04
<hggdh> e foi criado um novo usuário?
<Rodrigo___> sim
<Rodrigo___> não sabia que dava pra manter o antigo
<hggdh> então é isto
<hggdh> Rodrigo___: abra um terminal, e execute 'sudo chown -R <novo usuário>: /home/<velho usuário>'
<samurai_black> fiz o memso só que mantendo o mesmo user, ai, ficou tudo igual o que tava com o OS novo
<samurai_black> :D
<Rodrigo___> putz deveria ter atentado pra isso
<hggdh> onde <novo usuário> e velho usuário> devem ser substituidos pelos valores correctos
<Rodrigo___> se instalar de novo será que adianta?
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<hggdh> Rodrigo___: não
<Geese_Howard> Rodrigo___: não precisa, só seguir o que o hggdh tá falando
<Rodrigo___> porque agora penso que se for copiar a pasta vou precisar abrir o ger. de arquivos como root e depois os arquivos ficarão todos travados
<Rodrigo___> agora que vi o comando ali
<Geese_Howard> Rodrigo___: chown
<Rodrigo___> vou testar aqui
<hggdh> Rodrigo___: depois de executar o chown, vá escolhendo e movendo os arquivos e directorios para o novo home
<Rodrigo___> belo comando! Tirou tudo que estava travado
<Rodrigo___> Parabéns aos desenvolvedores, nunca vi um Ubuntu tão bonito e tão leve!
<Rodrigo___> hggdh: Valeu pela dica
<Rodrigo___> Geese_Howard: valeu fatal fury
<Geese_Howard> Rodrigo___: até que enfim alguém me reconheceu
<Geese_Howard> Rodrigo___: mas já aviso que não dou autógrafos
<Rodrigo___> hahaha
<hggdh> Rodrigo___: bem vindo
<Rodrigo___> Geese_Howard: acho que só lembrei porque joguei kof semana passada
<Geese_Howard> Rodrigo___: faz tempo que não jogo
<Geese_Howard> Rodrigo___: vida de otário
<Geese_Howard> Rodrigo___: trabalho,estudo,trabalho,estudo,trabalho,estudo
<Rodrigo___> enfim, eu também deveria, mas como trabalho parte do tempo em casa, acabo burlando um pouco com o tempo
<Rodrigo___> Geese_Howard: enfim, eu também deveria, mas como trabalho parte do tempo em casa, acabo burlando um pouco com o tempo
<Geese_Howard> Rodrigo___: hehehehe
<Geese_Howard> Rodrigo___: por isso não posso fazer home office
<hggdh> heh. Http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/04/26/xbuntu_round_up
<hggdh> eu tinha um home office até Março. Agora tenho de dirigir 12 milhas para ir, e 12 para voltar. Estou com saudades do HO...
<Geese_Howard> kkkkk
<Rodrigo___> admito que tem de ter muita disciplina, mas prefiro.
<samurai_black> Geese_Howard: vai pra o inferno seu assassino do pai do Terry Bogard...
 * samurai_black RSRSRRS
<Geese_Howard> samurai_black: vacilou é caixa
<samurai_black> UAHSUAHUSHH, ;P
<samurai_black> Geese_Howard: usando qual OS ai? 13.04?
<Geese_Howard> samurai_black: não
<samurai_black> qual?
<samurai_black> digo pra uso pessoal?
<Geese_Howard> gentoo
<samurai_black> SHOW
<fdr> alguem teve problemas com as notificacoes apos o update para o raring ?
<thotypous> fdr: sim, todo mundo está tendo problemas
<thotypous> fdr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-ubuntu/+bug/1119420
<ubotu-br> Launchpad bug 1119420 in Unity "The systray whitelist is missing from 13.04, making some applications unusable" (affected: 46, heat: 206) [Undecided,Confirmed]
<samurai_black> ?
<samurai_black> só pra quem atualizou pelo propio 12.10 direto pra o 13 né?
<thotypous> não
<samurai_black> não ouvi falar disso não
<thotypous> isso foi uma decisão de design da canonical
<samurai_black> notificações
<fdr> creio que seja outro problema. Ao invés do bubbles normais, os notificações aparecem em um retangulo azul na esquerda
<samurai_black> do que se trata?
<thotypous> ah, pensei que vc estivesse falando do systray
<thotypous> área de notificações
<samurai_black> mas isso tá normal
<fdr> :)
<samurai_black> aqui tá
<samurai_black> popups no mesmo lugar de sempre
<samurai_black> rsrrs
<thotypous> samurai_black: a canonical inventou um padrão novo de systray junto com o pessoal do kde, só que o pessoal do gnome e outros desktops não gostou
<fdr> fez upgrade do 12.10?
<thotypous> samurai_black: isso já faz algum tempo, propuseram para virar padrão freedesktop, mas foi negado
<samurai_black> fdr: não, eu formatei e mantive a /home
<samurai_black> aqui tá o mesmo balão de sempre e no mesmo lugar
<fdr> samurai_black, to com preguiça de formatar... mas, to achando que vai ser o jeito
<samurai_black> se é isso que tão falando
<samurai_black> preguiça?
<thotypous> aí o que fizeram no 13.04? forçaram o padrão da canonical, descontinuaram o suporte ao padrão freedesktop, e quem quiser usar apps com o padrão freedesktop tem que instalar um unity modificado de uma ppa
<samurai_black> pega nada homi
<fdr> samurai_black, mesma inst desde o 12.04
<samurai_black> thotypous: posta aqui um e outro com print ou imagem da web pra eu ver?
<samurai_black> não sei do que tá falando, pelo menos não lembro agora... ;P
<samurai_black> aqui tá igual o 12.10 a notificação
<samurai_black> não mudou nada
<ad0nai> fdr, eu fiz a atualização do 12.10 para essa versao agora 13.04
<fdr> ad0nai, esta tudo normal ?
<ad0nai> fdr, tava tendo esse problema do launchpad porém quando reiniciei o pc tava a atualização do update-manager, dai fui avançando e foi tudo normal
<ad0nai> depois um pouco pra baixa e instalar só 1.3GB
<thotypous> samurai_black: http://i.imgur.com/GZyA7yq.png
<thotypous> samurai_black: o ícone circulado em vermelho (do pidgin) só aparece pq eu instalei o unity dessa ppa: https://launchpad.net/~timekiller/+archive/unity-systrayfix
<samurai_black> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa sim, notificação do sistrey
<samurai_black> tendi, isso não tem mais mesmo
<samurai_black> a tempos
<samurai_black> mas pode habilitar isso tudo pelas configurações do dconfi não?
<thotypous> sim, mas antes vc podia habilitar por uma configuração no gconf
<samurai_black> acho que vi isso em algum lugar
<thotypous> então, agora não pode mais
<thotypous> a partir do 13.04
<samurai_black> pra mim não pega nada, prefiro a notificação de som ou o propio balão do Unity
<samurai_black> tá tranquilo.
<samurai_black> ^^
<samurai_black> mas, pra quem prefere o outro lascou-se
<samurai_black> rsrrs
<thotypous> então, eu tb prefiro os da canonical, acho mais bonitos, a questão não é essa
<thotypous> a questão é de compatibilidade, o unity tá ficando incompatível com coisas feitas para outros ambientes
<samurai_black> agora mesmo pra acessar o IRC to pelo Thunder Bird e to sendo notificado pelo som dele e não por visual e tá de baum soo! :0
<samurai_black> :)
<thotypous> o pidgin mesmo tinha suporte a esse notification da canonical até o ubuntu 12.04, daí no 12.10 mudou a API do libappindicator e ninguém atualizou
<samurai_black> thotypous: compreendo.
<thotypous> agora no 13.04 lascou, pq apps que não suportarem libappindicator não vão mais funcionar mesmo
<Hrast> Pessoal, é possivel manter atualizações e configurações no Ubuntu em pendrive? sem instalar?
<vitorlobo> a va )@#(@)#)@(#
<Beto> não estou conseguindo dar upgrade
<vitorlobo> entra, pergunta e sai
<Beto> alguem pode me ajudar?
<vitorlobo> Beto, motivo?
<vitorlobo> qual erro q dá?
<Beto> eu acho que é o repositorio
<hggdh> Beto: sem que saibamos qual o erro, não podemos ajudar
<Beto> errro de repositório
<Beto> preciso de um repositório que realmente funciona
<hggdh> Beto: as exatas mensagens que aparecem, por favor
<Beto>   403  Forbidden Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gwibber/gwibber-service-facebook_3.6.0-0ubuntu1.1_all.deb  403  Forbidden E: Impossível buscar alguns arquivos, talvez executar apt-get update ou tentar com --fix-missing?
<hggdh> 403 é interessante... beto: rodaste um apt-get update? Na verdade, como foi iniciado o upgrade?
<Beto> sim
<KurtKraut> Beto, roda o seguinte comando: curl --head http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gwibber/gwibber-service-facebook_3.6.0-0ubuntu1.1_all.deb | head -n 1
<Beto> primeiramente fiz um update e depois tentei o upgrade
<KurtKraut> Beto, o resultado será uma linha. Cola ela aqui por favor.
<Beto> The program 'curl' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: apt-get install curl
<hggdh> Beto: é um upgrade de versão (por exemplo, da 12.10 para 1 13.04), ou apenas uma atualização nas mesma versão?
<Beto> upgrade da 12.10 para 13.04
<KurtKraut> Beto, tenta instalar o curl. Dá certo?
<hggdh> e como estás executando este upgrade? Eu já sei qual o erro, mas não sei qual comando usaste
<Beto> apt-get upgrade
<Beto> ou apt-get dist-upgrade
<KurtKraut> Beto, antes destes comandos, você deu apt-get update?
<Beto> sim
<hggdh> Beto: esta *NÃO* é a forma correta de fazermos um upgrade de versão
<hggdh> se estás usando apt-get dist-upgrade, isto significa que editaste na mão o sources.list. Isto é perigoso
<KurtKraut> Beto, posta seu /etc/apt/sources.list para a gente em um pastebin.com da vida
<hggdh> alias, "perigoso" como em "não suportadö, não vai funcionar direito, etc"
<Beto> só um pouco
<Beto> achoq agora vai
<hggdh> <shrug/> tentei
<Beto> era o proxy mesmo
<Beto> agora passou
<hggdh> Beto: boa sorte. Não reclames, depois, se teu upgrade ficar, ah, diferente
<hggdh> <sigh/>. Porque não usar 'do-release-upgrade'?
<Rodrigo> Olá alguem sabe como resolver o problema com a lentidão no ubuntu 13.04 ?
<FabricioMassuia> Rodrigo, qual a configuração do computador que você instalou o 13.04?
<Rodrigo> FabricioMassuia, é um Philco 2gb de memoria 160gb de HD vou pegar a placa mae so um segundo mas é tudo onboard
<FabricioMassuia> Rodrigo, é um netbook ou notebook?
<KurtKraut> Rodrigo, 2GB de RAM e sem uma boa placa 3D de fato o Unity será lento e a cada release mais lento e mais pesado. Já acho que essa máquina se enquadra em alternativas como Xubuntu e Lubuntu
<Rodrigo> FabricioMassuia, notebook
<Rodrigo> KurtKraut, então seria melhor eu trocar o sistema operacional qual me recomendaria entre os 2 ?
<KurtKraut> Rodrigo, você já usou no passado o Gnome 2?
<foreverstallonad> olá, como eu reinstalo o ubuntu?
<KurtKraut> foreverstallonad, é basicamente o mesmo processo de instalar do zero.
<foreverstallonad> KurtKraut: estou com medo do grub
<Rodrigo> KurtKraut, sou iniciante
<FabricioMassuia> bom, eu instalei o 13.04 em um netbook com 2GB de RAM, com placa de vídeo mediana e estou achando o desempenho muito bom, melhor que o 12.04
<foreverstallonad> eu acabei de baixar ele
<Rodrigo> FabricioMassuia, no 12,04 tb ficava lento
<KurtKraut> foreverstallonad, se você seguir os passos padrão de uma instalação, o GRUB existente será destruído e o novo GRUB instalado, sem deixar vestígios da instalação ou da conf anterior do GRUB
<Barna> foreverstallonad, pq re-instalar o ubuntu?
<foreverstallonad> atualizacao clean
<foreverstallonad> na vdd
<foreverstallonad> tentei atualizar pelo propio atualizador, mais ouve queda de energia
<foreverstallonad> e o sistema esta bem instavel
<KurtKraut> Rodrigo, okay, nesse caso experimente o Xubuntu. Creio que se você instalar o pacote xubuntu-desktop basta, não precisa formatar. Mas recomendo você dar uma olhada na documentação oficial do Xubuntu para ganhar segurança.
<Barna> foreverstallonad, vc separou o /home do / ?
<Rodrigo> A muitos anos atrais usei o Read Hat
<KurtKraut> foreverstallonad, é, nesse caso eu acho uma reinstalação indicada.
<Rodrigo> em um pc tosto e rodava muito bem
<foreverstallonad> não sei :P
<foreverstallonad> barna
<foreverstallonad> bé
<foreverstallonad> olha vcs podem me ajudar
<Rodrigo> KurtKraut, vou ver como fazer isso para ve se resolve pq eu gosto muito do linux mas é meio complicado ainda mais para iniciante
<foreverstallonad> irei instalar no meu desktop
<foreverstallonad> enquanto isso converso com vcs via irc online pelo notebook
<KurtKraut> Rodrigo, eu uso Linux desde 1999 e sei que o início pode ser sofrido. Mas quando você ficar experiente, valerá cada minuto dedicado ao Linux. Vá por mim, insista que vai dar tudo certo.
<Barna> Rodrigo, antigamente o linux era muito mais leve q num tinha firula visual, mas hoje ela anda um pouco mais pesado (mas nada comparado ao ruindows!)
<KurtKraut> foreverstallonad, você pode bater papo conosco durante a instalação mesmo :P Marca no boot que quer testar antes de instalar, ele vai te abrir o Unity e você pode abrir o Firefox e voltar aqui :P
<foreverstallonad> prefiro instalar sem a interface visual dele
<Barna> to por aki até o final do papodebuteco hoje!
<foreverstallonad> já volto
<KurtKraut> Rodrigo, era nessa linha que o Barna falou que eu ia te falar: nos últimos 4 anos as interfaces (KDE, Gnome, Unity) tem ficado pesadas pois têm lançado mão de recursos refinados como efeitos 3D. Então ter um computador perfil de hardware de ~4 anos atrás usando um release de 2013 realmente vai ficar pesado.
<Rodrigo> Barna, rsrsrs essa foi boa ruindows kkkkkkkk
<Barna> :)
<Barna> kra coloca um ubuntu 10.04 (lucid) num comp como o do Rodrigo que ele vai voar, só q os programas são mais antigos e num tem mais atualização! :(
<Rodrigo> 10,04 mas não tem problema de ficar desatualizado ?
<Barna> tem um note antigo (duo core 1.6, 2gbram) q ta com 10.04 e voando.... nem me atrevo a colocar um 12.04 nele!
<Barna> só q alguns programas estão com versões antigas etc... mas pra uso basico/internet ele funfa de boa!
<ForevStallone> eaeeeeeee
<ForevStallone> \o/
<ForevStallone> aee tudo pronto pra instalar
<ForevStallone> oq vcs me recomendam, instalar experimentando o ubuntu
<ForevStallone> ou instalar o ubuntu?
<ForevStallone> ?? pessoal??
<Barna> voltei
<KurtKraut> ForevStallone, se você tem 4GB de RAM ou mais, instalar experimentando o Ubuntu
<ForevStallone> 2 ram
<ForevStallone> :(
<ForevStallone> apagar o ubuntu 13.04 e reinstalar
<ForevStallone> não apagará nada do windows 7 né
<Barna> eu só faço instalação experimentando quando tenho q mexer nas partições ou ter algum suporte, se ta tudo pronto pra instalar, mando instalar sem experimentar!
<ForevStallone> é que estou reinstalando o ubuntu
<ForevStallone> então já há uma partição
<ForevStallone> tende
<ForevStallone> ?
<KurtKraut> ForevStallone, Não sei dizer, há o risco que apague o Windows sim. Sugiro consultar a documentação ou selecionar as partições manualmente, indicando em qual ficará o Ubuntu.
<ForevStallone> então irei experimentar
<Rodrigo> pow não estou encontrando um link para download
<ForevStallone> estou querendo apagar o ubuntu primeiro
<ForevStallone> a partição dele
<ForevStallone> ´já estou no gparted
<ForevStallone> se eu deletar a partição em que o ubuntu esta
<foreverstallone> se eu apagar a partição do ubuntu pelo gparted
<foreverstallone> o computador irá iniciar pelo o windows?
<foreverstallone> ?????????????????
<Um_cara_qualquer> ou talvez precise configurar pela bios por onde o pc deve dar boot
<Rodrigo> Alguem pode mandar o link de uma versão par ao meu note por favor ?
<Um_cara_qualquer> O galera, alguem poderia me da uma mão pra instala o windows?
<Um_cara_qualquer> :$
<foreverstallone> se eu soubesse ajudaria
<foreverstallone> por que eu não consigo apagar a particao do ubuntu
<foreverstallone> ?
<foreverstallone> agora o sistema congelou
<foreverstallone> ¬¬
<KurtKraut> foreverstallone, tem certeza que você deu boot pelo livecd/pendrive? Porque o Ubuntu não pode reparticionar um HD onde ele mesmo está rodando.
<foreverstallone> yes
<foreverstallone> pelo pendrive
<foreverstallone> se bem que o sistema aqui congelou
<foreverstallone> ¬¬
<foreverstallone> kurtkraut, aparece uma chavezinha do lado da particao
<KurtKraut> foreverstallone, me mostra um screenshot disso
<foreverstallone> hm...
<foreverstallone> ok
<foreverstallone> vou mandar no image shark
<foreverstallone> só espera um poruquinho
<foreverstallone> já já te passo o link
<foreverstallone> KurtKraut, ta impossível
<foreverstallone> ta congelando bastante aqui
<foreverstallone> status : ocupada (pelo menos uma particao logica esta em uso)
<foreverstallone> é assim que aparece nas informações
<KurtKraut> foreverstallone, Hmmmm... abre o nautilus (gerenciador de arquivos). Veja se você consegue mandar ejetar os HDs da máquina, como se fossem CDs.
<foreverstallone> ok
<KurtKraut> Assim a unidade deixará de estar montada e o gparted poderá atuar.
<KurtKraut> É que o particionamento não pode ser feito no HD se tiver ao menos uma aplicação aberta nele, nem que seja listando a pasta.
<foreverstallone> aparentemente o linux swap aqui é o único impecílio
<foreverstallone> ele esta ativado aqui
<foreverstallone> aeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<foreverstallone> consegui
<foreverstallone> \o/
<foreverstallone> KurtKraut: agora para remover o ubuntu antigo é só apagar a partição extendida dele
<foreverstallone> né
<foreverstallone> ?
<foreverstallone> né???
<foreverstallone> KurtKraut, aparentemente não é possível apagar a partiçção extended, daí eu tenho que apagar o ext4 e o linux swap?
<foreverstallone> KurtKraut, ¬¬ irei instalar sozinho
<foreverstallone> KurtKraut, seja o que Deus quiser
<deusr> fala povo!
<foreverstallone> fala povo nada
<foreverstallone> to com um belo problema aqui
<foreverstallone> resolvido
<deusr> foreverstallone, foi rápido B)
<lord_daemon> Hi
<foreverstallone> agora é minha placa de vídeo
<foreverstallone> que ta com o cooler
<foreverstallone> "seco"
<foreverstallone> e fica fazendo um barulho infernal
<foreverstallone> lord_daemon, hello guy, how are you
<foreverstallone> ninguem sabe o que é gelo até aparecer uma tela no pc com grub rescue
<foreverstallone> true story
<foreverstallone> aee deussr por que esse nome
<foreverstallone> ?
<Um_cara_qualquer> galera, se alguem puder me ajuda nessa eu agradeço muito, so fã do Ubuntu mas preciso de dois SO pro trabalho. Quando tento instalar o windows 8, aparece essa tela para escolher a patição a qual vai instalar o SO: http://s.glbimg.com/po/tt/f/original/2011/09/16/windows8-install-hd.jpg        Depois que escolho a partição, clico em avançar, e aparece a mensagem do erro que eu nao consigo resolver: Não pudemos
<Um_cara_qualquer> criar uma nova partição ou encontrar uma existente
<Um_cara_qualquer> Verifique o log de instalação.
<foreverstallone> aee manolo
<foreverstallone> faz o seguinte
<foreverstallone> faz backup do ubuntu e desinstala ele
<foreverstallone> instala o windows 8
<foreverstallone> e instala o ubuntu
<Um_cara_qualquer> o HD onde to tentando instala ta em branco
<Um_cara_qualquer> tem 2 HD aqui
<hggdh> foreverstallone: uma sentençca por linha, por favor.
<foreverstallone> então por que o erro?
<lord_daemon> foreverstallone: very well
<foreverstallone> lord_daemon, where are you from?
<hggdh> ...
<hggdh> a lingua aqui é portugues.
<lord_daemon> Brazil
<foreverstallone> então por que você fala em ingles
<foreverstallone> praga?
<lord_daemon> Porque eu gosto kkkkkkkk
<deusr> Alguém aqui teve problemas com videos que "cortam" ao mudar de cena?
<deusr> quando a camera movimenta
<lord_daemon> O.o
#ubuntu-br 2013-04-27
<vitorlobo> lord_daemon, chucrute
<vitorlobo> é vc satanás?
<lord_daemon> Kralho ta vivo?
<lord_daemon> vitorlobo: :)
<vitorlobo> lord_daemon, entao é l3ig0
<lord_daemon> Vem d pvt pra tirar duvida
<juniorptq> alguém já testou essa versão do ubuntu de abril num netbook?
<vitorlobo> to fora
<lord_daemon> Kkkkkkkkk
<juniorptq> ?
<darck> Boa Noite
<L88os> boa noite
<hggdh> linguagem, por favor. E escrever errado não é desculpa
<hggdh> lord_daemon: foi para ti ^
<lord_daemon> Kkkkkkkkkl
<lord_daemon> Porra to no cel mano
<hggdh> @kick lord_daemon respeite as regras do canal
<lord_daemon> H
<lord_daemon> hggdh: deixa d palhacada rapaz
<lord_daemon> Ta grandinho pra isso
<lord_daemon> Bobao
<RodrigO23> fala galera
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<hggdh> @kick lord_daemon isto não é brincadeira
<converge> alguém conhece um serviço de co-location p/ servidor pessoal ?
<converge> *nacional
<wagnerchaves> oi,queria saber como instalar o ubuntu 13.04 junto com o windows 7
<annakamilla> olá gente tudo bom ??
<converge> wagnerchaves: esse tipo de coisa é mais fácil ler no google do q alguem explica o passo a passo aqui
<converge> wagnerchaves: mas basicamente vc vai deixar cada sistema em uma partição e no boot um programa tipo o grub vai perguntar q sistema vc quer usar
<converge> annakamilla: hi lady
<wagnerchaves> hum
<wagnerchaves> entendo
<annakamilla> alguem já testou o ubuntu 13.04 ?
<wagnerchaves> qual o arquivo de raiz que eu uso?
<converge> wagnerchaves: como assim?
<converge> annakamilla: to baixando agora
<converge> estao dizendo q é o melhor ubuntu des do 10.10
<annakamilla> eu atualizei direto
<converge> eu uso mac, vo instala numa vm
<annakamilla> tem algumas coisinhas chatas como a questão das janelas, mas tá muuuuiito melhor que o 12.10
<converge> annakamilla: vc usa com kde ou gnome ?
<annakamilla> gnome 3
<converge> acho o kde mt feio, n sei como o pessoal usa aquilo
<Ricardo__> to de crunch openbox voando
<Ricardo__> ehehe meu pc parece um i7 nessa naba
<wagnerchaves> qual o sistema de arquivos usar na hora de escolher a particção
<converge> wagnerchaves: ext3, ext4 sao os mais comuns
<Ellaine> boa noite
<converge> Ricardo__: openbox é um fork do fluxbox ?
<Ellaine> por favor alguém poderia me ajudar atualizei meu ubuntu para o 13.04 e a barra lateral sumiu...
<Ricardo__> nao é parecido
<Ricardo__> é outro ambiente grafico
<annakamilla> Ellaine, voce fala do unity ?
<vitorlobo> ouxe
<vitorlobo> caiu
<vitorlobo> rs
<converge> Ricardo__: conhece o wmii 3? http://uki--uki.deviantart.com/art/Linux-Desktop-Wmii-207072336
<Ricardo__> converge, bacana bem simples deve voar tb.. mas deve da mtop trab pra configurar ne
<tiagoscd>  mv anamaria /dev/null
<tiagoscd> opa
<tiagoscd> canal errado
<annakamilla> vixi ellaine saiu
<converge> Ricardo__: pior q nao, o q mais demora é aprender/se acostumar com ele, pq vc n usa o mouse quase nunca
<Ricardo__> pois eh
<annakamilla> é só remover o unity e instalar de volta.
<lord_daemon> _|_
<EdilsonAndrade> Olá, boa noite!
<EdilsonAndrade> Hoje decidi deixar o windows e me aventurar com o Linux (ubunto) ver 13.04
<Idsi> Oi, EdilsonAndrade :)
<EdilsonAndrade> eu inclusive estou nele
<EdilsonAndrade> porém pelo live cd
<EdilsonAndrade> está tudo bem, funcionando perfeitamente
<EdilsonAndrade> ai resolvi instalar já q funcionou no live cd
<EdilsonAndrade> eu fui instalar pelas opções avançadas
<EdilsonAndrade> e então
<EdilsonAndrade> selecionei uma das unidades q eu sei q posso formatar, pois meu hd tem 2 partições, uma que guardo o sistema e outra de dados q jamais "posso" apagar
<abominavel> alguem da uma força aqui? Tenho windows 8 instalado quero instalar em dual boot o ubuntu 12.04.2 64bits
<EdilsonAndrade> bem, ok, fez a instalação qdo estava chegando no fim, tela preta com um monte de coisas escritas q eu não entendo, parecia hexas....
<EdilsonAndrade> ok
<EdilsonAndrade> pesquisei e vi para entrar com f6
<EdilsonAndrade> e marcar as opções
<EdilsonAndrade> fiz isto e retornei tentar instalar... no fim da instalação q desta vez foi com sucesso...
<EdilsonAndrade> ele disse q ia reiniciar eu dei ok
<abominavel> alguem da uma força aqui? Tenho windows 8 instalado quero instalar em dual boot o ubuntu 12.04.2 64bits
<EdilsonAndrade> e então do nada a imagem ficou toda distorcida entrando logo em uma tela dizendo algumas coisas e dentro delas estava
<EdilsonAndrade> modem-manager[1417] caucht signal 15, shutting down,
<EdilsonAndrade> e ai não saia disto
<EdilsonAndrade> então meti o dedo e reeinicie
<EdilsonAndrade> coloquei o boot de volta para o hd na bios
<EdilsonAndrade> e diz a mensagem missin operation system...
<abominavel> alguem da uma força aqui? Tenho windows 8 instalado quero instalar em dual boot o ubuntu 12.04.2 64bits
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, você desativou o UEFI na BIOS?
<EdilsonAndrade> Não, pois nem sei o q é isto, minha placa mae
<EdilsonAndrade> é uma P5B DELUXE
<abominavel> meu note nao tem uefi
<abominavel> da pra instalar o 12.04.2?
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, mas seu computador veio com win8 de fábrica?
<EdilsonAndrade> vc está confundindo o cara do win 8 é o abominavel, eu vim do win 7 ....
<EdilsonAndrade> mas pelo q sei, pesquisei aqui rapidamente esta minha placa mãe não tem isto
<EdilsonAndrade> Na verdade qdo comprei meu micro nem existia o win 7 ainda, era ao VISTA
<EdilsonAndrade> Minha placa está neste link aqui, é a P5B deluxe ela não tem este tal de UEFI
<EdilsonAndrade> http://www.shopping.com/xSBS-ASUS-ASUS-P5B-Deluxe-AiLifestyle-Series-Mainboard-ATX-iP965-LGA775-Socket-UDMA133-Serial-ATA-3-asus-asus-p8z68-deluxe-p8z68-deluxe-motherboard-intel-lga1155-intel-z68-4x-ddr3-2200-3x-pcie-x16~PRDLT-34767935-109507987
<Idsi> VC quer colocar o ubuntu como "escravo"?
<EdilsonAndrade> Não, passar por cima do windows 7 mesmo
<EdilsonAndrade> só q não posso selecionar aquela opção pois diz q vai apagar tudo do meu hd, então por isto eu vou nas opções avançadas e seleciono a unidade...
<Idsi> Tendi...
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, você precisa redimensionar as partições do Windows para criar espaço não particionado. E nesse espaço não particionado, você cria as duas partições para o Ubuntu: a / e a swap
<EdilsonAndrade> sim, veja bem , eu acho q fiz isto q vc descreveu
<EdilsonAndrade> tanto é que ele nem deixa ir para frente ...
<EdilsonAndrade> eu peguei a menor unidade que estava como Windows 7 (boot) tinha 100 megas, e ai coloquei ela como swap estava com nome de sda2
<EdilsonAndrade> e a sda3 que é a de 90gb eu coloquei como sistema de arquivo ext4 e este /
<EdilsonAndrade> e marquei esta ultima para formatar tb
<EdilsonAndrade> a sda0 eu nem mexi pois pelo tamanho era justamente a que não posso formatar, pois ele vai apagar dados importantes (fotos, docs e etc)
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, okay. Desculpa se estou distraído pois estou deitado no sofá e com família em volta. Mas a etapa que você empacou qual foi, qual o problema?
<EdilsonAndrade> imagina, não precisa pedir desculpas, eu quem peço se fui chato, é que escrevendo a gente não ve expressão heheh, mas fica tranquilo eu agradeço muito sua ajuda... bem o problema foi...
<EdilsonAndrade> a instalação terminou e apareceu a tela dizendo o sistema precisa reeiniciar... cliquei em ok, começou a rodar a "ampulheta"...
<EdilsonAndrade> e ai a tela embaralhou e depois foi para uma tela preta escrito algumas coisas
<EdilsonAndrade> e o que anotei foi
<Idsi> pera
<EdilsonAndrade> modem-manager[1417] caught signal 15, shutting down
<EdilsonAndrade> e não saia desta tela
<EdilsonAndrade> ai eu meti o dedo e desliguei na mãe
<EdilsonAndrade> mão
<Idsi> tu usastes a mesma partição do win7 para colocar a swap?!
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, ou seja, nem chegou na tela de login, certo?
<EdilsonAndrade> ao reeiniciar
<EdilsonAndrade> exato
<EdilsonAndrade> ao reeiniciar disse missing operation system
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, você chegou a testar o Ubuntu no LiveCD, fazer um boot completo com ele ou no LiveCD você entrou só no instalador?
<Idsi> ô KurtKraut, já tinhas visto isso?
<Idsi> Pergunto, pq acho que o melhor seria criar uma outra pra colocar a swap
<EdilsonAndrade> Idsi , sim eu usei a partição pequena q o proprio win 7 havia utilizado creio que para virtualizar memoria era de 100 megas, eu tenho 2 partições e  1 q eles criam automaticamente
<KurtKraut> Idsi, não e o erro é esquisito. Se fosse bagunça no particionamento, não acho que justamente o modem-manager reclamar.
<EdilsonAndrade> Então... eu estou no UBUNTO agora
<Idsi> Cara, acho que precisava criar outra partição
<EdilsonAndrade> só que pelo live cd
<EdilsonAndrade> ok eu posso criar outra semproblemas, a partir da minha de 95 gb
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, okay. Então por essa informação sabemos que o release do Ubuntu que você tem é compatível com a máquina que você instalou.
<EdilsonAndrade> só não posso brincar com a de 150 se não minhas filhas e mulher me mata
<EdilsonAndrade> matam*
<EdilsonAndrade> Show fico feliz, e ja estou gostando mais q o Windows ... só q rodar do cd fica lento como... rs
<Idsi> cria outra
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, você criou duas partições mesmo, uma / e outra para swap?
<EdilsonAndrade> não eu utilizei as partições q já existiam, so disse para o sistem q a q coloquei / ia utilizar sistema ext4 e a swap nem da esta opção...
<EdilsonAndrade> mas não criei nada, pois eu ja tinha 2 partições, esta do swap , windows 7 já faz a criação qdo instalamos ele pela primeira vez
<EdilsonAndrade> mas fica escondida qdo estamos utilizando
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, você lembra se algumas destas partições aparecia como a primeira? Porque pelo que você me falou, me parece que você destruiu o bootloader do Windows no processo.
<EdilsonAndrade> pois ele trabalha para a parte de memoria virtual
<EdilsonAndrade> isto
<EdilsonAndrade> eu destrui a boot loader
<EdilsonAndrade> KuartKraut foi a bootloader q eu coloquei como swap...
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, tenta instalar o Ubuntu de novo. Acho que vale a pena a tentativa.
<EdilsonAndrade> mas o q eu faço?
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, repete o processo de instalação mesmo, como você fez antes.
<EdilsonAndrade> eu fiz 2 vezes já
<EdilsonAndrade> a primeira vez caiu em uma tela toda preta escrita um monte de coisas ilegíveis
<EdilsonAndrade> a segunda quando entrei com f6
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, você sabe rodar o gparted?
<EdilsonAndrade> eu marquei no para não sei o q
<EdilsonAndrade> e ai foi para este erro de modem-manager
<EdilsonAndrade> não sei nem o q é gparted
<EdilsonAndrade> desculpem
<EdilsonAndrade> ser de windows é isto rs
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, vai na central de programas e procura pelo programa gparted e manda instalar.
<EdilsonAndrade> ok
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, e depois roda ele. Ele vai mostrar o particionamento da máquina. Aperta print screen para tirar o screenshot e faz o upload para algum lugar (imageshack.us, imgur.com ou outro que você conheça)
<EdilsonAndrade> sim
<EdilsonAndrade> ja estou fazendo
<EdilsonAndrade> ok, rs, depois do print screen como salvo ele rsrsrs
<EdilsonAndrade> tem paint brush?
<EdilsonAndrade> rs
<EdilsonAndrade> putz pera ai q eu cliquei no botão instalar ubuntu se eu cair me aguardem q volto por favor rs
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, ao pressionar o print screen um programa de captura de tela vai aparecer e vai te perguntar onde você quer salvar. Não precisa de um Paint da vida :P
<EdilsonAndrade> uia
<EdilsonAndrade> Kurt  está ai http://imageshack.us/a/img838/2775/56817481.png
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, deixe-me ver
<EdilsonAndrade> ok
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, poutz cara, me pareceu certinho.
<EdilsonAndrade> :-(
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, qual é a placa de vídeo? E você tem como checar no seu roteador se a máquina chega a pedir um IP por DHCP?
<EdilsonAndrade> sim, pois os ips são dinâmicos
<EdilsonAndrade> minha placa de video
<EdilsonAndrade> humm
<EdilsonAndrade> não lembro, mas acho q é algo de nvidia gforce
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, hmmm... nvidia não deveria criar problema. E essa checagem do roteador me permitiria saber se ele está completando o boot mas só não está te exibindo a tela de login (como problemas com driver de vídeo) ou de fato congelando no processo de boot
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, qual processador que você tem? Ele é 64 bits?
<EdilsonAndrade> sim 64 um corte 2 duo
<EdilsonAndrade> oops
<EdilsonAndrade> core 2 duo
<EdilsonAndrade> uma duvida, se fosse 32 este ubuntu live tb não entraria certo? Pois eu peguei a midia do 64
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, só seria problema se você tivesse instalado o Ubuntu 64 em um processador 32.
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, quando você fez o download do ISO, você checou a chave md5 para ter certeza que o download não corrompeu? E durante a primeira tela de boot do LiveCD acho que tem uma opção para testar a imagem do Ubuntu no pendrive por erros (o que demora mas pode ser útil).
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, isso é um notebook, certo?
<EdilsonAndrade> sim, mas se fosse 32 acho q eu nem estaria aqui com o live correto?
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, o 32 funciona normalmente em um processador 64.
<EdilsonAndrade> sim
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, em qual cidade você está?
<EdilsonAndrade> ahh sim, mas eu to no 64
<EdilsonAndrade> eu sou de são paulo capital
<EdilsonAndrade> então, posso fazer este teste ai  sim para testar a imagem
<EdilsonAndrade> e na verdade é do cd pois minha placa mae nem boot por usb ela faz,lamentável
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, leva seu notebook amanhã nesse evento: http://blog.flisolsaopaulo.org/
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, é um festival de instalação de Linux.
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, alguém vendo sua máquina conseguirá fazer mais testes, mais hackers juntos fuçando para investigar o problema.
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, remotamente acho que esgotei as possibilidades.
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, amanhã não, hoje. O FLISOL é hoje dia 27
<EdilsonAndrade> sim, bem ok, o problema q é um desktop ainda, no note nem tentei, mas tudo bem eu agradeço muito sua ajuda, vou
<converge> EdilsonAndrade: o q ta rolando ?
<EdilsonAndrade> Converge: modem-manager[1417] ao fim da instalação
<EdilsonAndrade> após dar a mensagem de concluido e q precisa reeiniciar
<EdilsonAndrade> Kurt muito obrigado
<KurtKraut> converge, e o Xorg dele não sobe. Nem chega no LightDM. Embora tudo funcione normalmente na sessão LiveCD. Só após a instalação ocorre isso.
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, de nada.
<converge> EdilsonAndrade: ja leu o log do xorg ?
<EdilsonAndrade> não
<converge> lá vai estar assim: (EE) nome do erro e pq o erro, etc.
<KurtKraut> converge, como na tela que ele vê aparece esse erro do modem-manager eu cheguei a suspeitar de ISO corrompida.
<EdilsonAndrade> humm bacana, e onde fica este log?
<converge> EdilsonAndrade: /var/log/
<EdilsonAndrade> converge, desculpe, mas eu estou vindo do windows hoje, e comandos linux, unix não manjo praticamente nada... este /var/log é onde?
<converge>  /var/log é o diretório onde está o arquivo de log do xorg
<EdilsonAndrade> ahh ta rs
<EdilsonAndrade> deixa pesquisar
<converge> hehe, vc pode usar o vim/vi p/ ler o arquivo
<EdilsonAndrade> só uma pergunta onde eu digito este  /var/log ?
<EdilsonAndrade> se eu for em files?
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, hmmm... você está usando 3G da TIM, certo?
<EdilsonAndrade> não
<EdilsonAndrade> estou com o TpLink
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, Live TIM?
<EdilsonAndrade> e o modem da tim
<EdilsonAndrade> live tim
<KurtKraut> ah okay
<EdilsonAndrade> está como bidge
<KurtKraut> Pensei que o modem USB poderia estar criando problemas (por causa da mensagem de erro que você colou).
<EdilsonAndrade> entendi
<converge> ja volto
<EdilsonAndrade> ok
<EdilsonAndrade> Kurt
<EdilsonAndrade> não consegue acessar este /var/...
<EdilsonAndrade> onde eu chego nisto rs
<EdilsonAndrade> ahh acho q encontrei
<EdilsonAndrade> é q está lento
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, como você está no LiveCD, a pasta exatamente /var/log se refere ao LiveCD. Pelo screenshot que você me mostrou, parece que o HD da máquina está montando em /media/algumacoisa
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, então o log que nos interessa está em /media/algumacoisa/var/log
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, sacou?
<EdilsonAndrade> sim consegui achar, e qual o nome do arquivo? xorg?
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, tem o Xorg.0.log?
<EdilsonAndrade> não
<EdilsonAndrade> vou dar outro print pra vc ver o q tem
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, okay
<EdilsonAndrade> Kurt: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/98237767.png
<EdilsonAndrade> ahh achei um lugar q tem este Xorg Kurt
<EdilsonAndrade> sim
<EdilsonAndrade> achei aqui
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, então abre ele (dando dois cliques) ou usa o editor de texto gedit para abrir esse arquivo e cola ele no pastebin.com
<EdilsonAndrade> ok
<EdilsonAndrade> copio o conteudo do xorg e colo ele no patebin.com, é um arquivo?
<EdilsonAndrade> não achei ele
<EdilsonAndrade> nossa é um site
<EdilsonAndrade> hauhaua
<EdilsonAndrade> ok, to fazendo cola nele
<EdilsonAndrade> ta ai submetido
<EdilsonAndrade> http://pastebin.com/HzY5ZkUe
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, quando você der submit, esse site vai gerar uma URL única. Aí você cola ela aqui para que eu veja o conteúdo. Seria o equivalente ao imageshack só que para texto :P
<EdilsonAndrade> postei
<EdilsonAndrade> http://pastebin.com/HzY5ZkUe
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, hmmm
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, lembra que eu tinha cogitado problema com driver de vídeo? Olha aí, mais um indício.
<EdilsonAndrade> opa
<EdilsonAndrade> onde tu vistes isto?
<EdilsonAndrade> ahh eu vi no log
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, dá um CTRL+F e procura por nvidia que você vai achar várias ocorrências nesse log.
<KurtKraut> converge, viu o Xorg.log que ele postou?
<EdilsonAndrade> sim achei
<EdilsonAndrade> o converge saiu da conversa, disse q voltava depois
<converge> KurtKraut, EdilsonAndrade, tava olhando, linha 137 a 140
<EdilsonAndrade> ahh não voltou rs
<KurtKraut> converge, será que o pacote nvidia-common não foi instalado?
<converge> nao sei dizer, faz mts anos q nao mexo na parte gráfica
<KurtKraut> converge, e depois você verá que noveau parece que vai rodar. Chega a listar as resoluções do monitor que detectou.
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, essa máquina está ligada numa TV ou num monitor?
<EdilsonAndrade> monitor samsung
<converge> o problema é a placa de vídeo
<EdilsonAndrade> puuuttz então já era?
<EdilsonAndrade> só pelo cd
<converge> o sistema n ta encontrando o driver q ta definido na conf. 168.814] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<EdilsonAndrade> tem como eu instalar, e fazer como ele ignore a placa de video, da mesma maneira q o cd live faz?
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, daqui para frente acho que é só tentativa e erro. Se você tentar dar boot no Ubuntu instalado de novo e quando ele parecer que acabou de bootar (a máquina não ter atividade), pressione CTRL+ALT+F1
<converge> vc pode colocar um driver genérico so pra conseguir entrar no X
<converge> no meu tempo a gente definia no arquivo d conf. do xorg a linha driver "..."
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, assim você vai entrar no modo terminal. Terá que digitar o login e senha que você escolheu na instalação E a partir dele tentar corrigir esse problema.
<converge> hj n sei como é feito
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, uma das coisas que eu faria é instalar o pacote nvidia-common, isso é feito com o comando: sudo apt-get install nvidia-common
<Simons> alguem pode tirar uma duvida ?
<EdilsonAndrade> certo Kurt
<EdilsonAndrade> mas este comando eu faço depois de fazer CTRL+ALT.F1 ?
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, mas como você não tem experiência, é como se o piloto passasse mal e você tivesse que comandar um Boeing até pousar no aeroporto sendo que nunca nem jogou o MS Fligh Simulator :P
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, por isso acho que vale a pena você ir no FLISOL pedir socorro.
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, levar o computador para lá no install fest (festa de instalação).
<EdilsonAndrade> hummm entendi
<converge> Simons: don't ask to ask
<EdilsonAndrade> Mas kurt,
<EdilsonAndrade> este CTRL+ALT+F1 eu dou na tela qdo aparecer o erro modem manager?
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, sim, ou alguns minutos depois dele.
<EdilsonAndrade> e ai eu faço o comando sudo apt-get install nvidia-common
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, sim. Só que isso te dirá alguma coisa na tela. Aí tem que ver o que está sendo dito e pensar.
<EdilsonAndrade> ok, eu vou fazer o seguinte
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, é bem provável que te diga que já está instalado. E aí, qual o próximo passo? Não sei :P
<EdilsonAndrade> vou conectar minha smart tv
<Simons> Kurt tem como me tirar uma duvida ?
<EdilsonAndrade> ou melhor
<EdilsonAndrade> pelo smartphone vou abrir este chat aqqui
<EdilsonAndrade> pode ser?
<KurtKraut> Simons, sem você dizer a dúvida, não. Essa tecnologia ainda não inventaram no Linux, a de ler pensamento :P
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, pode mas meu prognóstico não é bom.
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, não acho que vamos conseguir dar caldo nisso por aqui. Por isso estou sugerindo o FLISOL.
<EdilsonAndrade> ok
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, e devo dormir daqui a pouco.
<EdilsonAndrade> bem, eu tentarei ir, mas ir com uma máquina na mão deskopt vai ser meio estranho rs
<EdilsonAndrade> Kurt, muito obrigado ja ajudou muito, e ao Converge tb agreço bastante
<EdilsonAndrade> se eu conseguir eu volto aqui para avisar
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, o nome do negócio é "install fest". Antes dos notebooks serem populares, o povo encostava o carro e descia os gabinetes em torre amarelados com aqueles monitores em tubo.
<EdilsonAndrade> obrigado
<EdilsonAndrade> huuumm então a instalação é rapida
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, e a motivação da festa de instalação é justamente pegar esses casos que iniciantes empacam e nós experientes patinamos.
<EdilsonAndrade> boa
<EdilsonAndrade> hauhau
<EdilsonAndrade> pode passar o link do FLISOL novamente por favor?
<EdilsonAndrade> eu acho q fechei a aba sem querer
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, http://blog.flisolsaopaulo.org/flisol-2013/
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, http://blog.flisolsaopaulo.org/flisol-2013/localizacao/
<Simons> Alguem pode me falar porque não tem como selecionar o driver de saida de audio HMDI , pois sou usuario novo no ubuntu e não to sabendo lidar com isso.
<EdilsonAndrade> ok, muito obrigado novamente, eu de qualquer maneira vou fazer outras tentativas desta do comando e vamos ver
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, se por um acaso do destino eu acordar cedo (o que raramente acontece num sábado), eu apareço lá no FLISOL.
<EdilsonAndrade> é eu tb
<KurtKraut> Simons, nas configurações de saída de som ele não te dá a opção de output por HDMI?
<EdilsonAndrade> ainda mais com 2 crianças, uma de 1 mes e outra de 3 anos rs
<Simons> Não.
<KurtKraut> Simons, você tem placa de vídeo nvidia?
<Simons> Minha placa mãe é onboard não tem placa de video.
<KurtKraut> Simons, mas qual é a o fabricante desta placa de vídeo onboard?
<Simons> Mas acho que não é a placa, porque é pela tv lcd que sai o audio.
<EdilsonAndrade> Kurt, e Converge, obrigado e uma boa noite, vou lá tentar de novo, abraços
<KurtKraut> Simons, sim. E quem manda o sinal de áudio via o cabo HDMI para que a TV LCD toca é a placa de vídeo e é dela que estou te perguntando.
<converge> ta mt rápido p/ instala o 13.04, deu 5vm na vm aqui
<converge> EdilsonAndrade: valeu, boa sorte
<converge> *5min
<KurtKraut> converge, também achei que a performance no geral melhorou.
<Simons> Não sei como olhar o nome, tem alguma configuração no PC que mostra os nomes ?
<KurtKraut> Simons, isso parou de funcionar ou nunca funcionou?
<Simons> Funcionava no Windows 7, que eu usava até que quis migrar para o ubuntu não funcionou desde ontem.
<KurtKraut> Simons, e você instalou o Ubuntu 13.04, nunca usou versões antigas:
<KurtKraut> ?
<Simons> não
<Simons> instalei a nova versão ontem.
<KurtKraut> Simons, okay. Eu estou com problema parecido. Na versão anterior, 12.10 funcionava perfeitamente a saída de áudio via HDMI. Fiz a atualização para essa versão que saiu ontem e isso parou.
<KurtKraut> Simons, no que identifiquei no Google, no fórum da NVIDIA tem várias outras pessoas com a mesma queixa. Me parece ser bug do driver novo da NVIDIA
<Simons> Séra que ira demorar muito tempo para ter o concerto? Sobre o bug
<Jhon> boa noite
<Simons> boa noite
<KurtKraut> Simons, difícil prever, mas nem tanto. Ele já foi cadastrado: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1169984
<ubotu-br> Launchpad bug 1169984 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "Either oops or opening device fails with -ENODEV, with HDMI audio" (affected: 58, heat: 234) [High,Fix committed]
<Jhon> galera comprei um Dell Inspirion 14r 4521 ele veio com windows 8 instalado, acabei de formatar para o Ubuntu 64bits mas nao funciona nem a net com fio nem sem fio, quem pode me ajudar
<Simons> Tem como prevenir invasões e virus no ubuntu? Ou tem que instalar ferramentas para o auxilio?!
<converge> Jhon: plug o cabo de rede e da ifconfig no console como root
<Jhon> ok
<Jhon> vou fazer isso
<converge> Simons: nao precisa se preocupar com isso
<KurtKraut> Simons, invasões ocorrem se você as permitir (por exemplo, instalar um servidor FTP e não configurá-lo direito). Quanto a vírus, de forma prática, não existe.
<vinicius1983rj> boa noite venho enfrentando problemas com o navegador no ubuntu
<vinicius1983rj> alguem p ajudar?
<Jhon> converge, pronto
<Jhon> fiz oq voce falou
<vinicius1983rj> alguem?
<converge> Jhon: cola a saida no paste2.org e cola o link aqui no cana
<converge> canal
<converge> vinicius1983rj: o q acontece?
<vinicius1983rj> estou com problemas para navegar em certos sites, as paginas não atualizam corretamente. O facebook por exemplo
<vinicius1983rj> por vezes tenho q limpar o cache do navegador para q volte a funcionar
<KurtKraut> vinicius1983rj, qual navegador isso, Firefox?
<vinicius1983rj> isso ocorre tanto no chrome qnto no firefox.
<Simons> KurtKraut é dificil se acustumar com ubuntu?
<vinicius1983rj> estou usando a versão 13.04
<KurtKraut> vinicius1983rj, bastante esquisito o que você relata. Tem como mostrar um screenshot de um exemplo de um site carregado errado?
<converge> vinicius1983rj: isso parece mais problema com sua conexao do q com o navegador
<vinicius1983rj> tipo
<vinicius1983rj> minha conexão é d 10mbps
<vinicius1983rj> acho q é suficiente para navegar no facebook
<Jhon> converger: é isso aqui http://paste2.org/OzLWdnUm
<KurtKraut> Simons, no primeiro mês sim. Você terá que reaprender tudo: como manipular arquivos, com instalar as coisas, aprender a pensar do modo Linux. Depois do sufoco inicial, você vai ter nojo do Windows e não entender como conseguia usar ele.
<vinicius1983rj> qndo clico para ver algum link nele a página demora um século p abrir
<vinicius1983rj> naquele outro SO lá funfa de boa
<KurtKraut> vinicius1983rj, abre o terminal e digita para mim o seguinte comando: dig cnn.com
<KurtKraut> vinicius1983rj, e cola o resultado no site pastebin.com e depois passa a URL gerada aqui para gente.
<converge> vinicius1983rj: a conexao pode ser boa, mas se houver algum problema de configuracao nao vai funciona como deveria
<converge> vinicius1983rj: experimenta usar o dns do google
<Jhon> converger: viu la?
<converge> Jhon: vi, seu cabo de rede ta desconectado? a conexao wireless ta ativa, n consegue navegar ?
<Jhon> nao consigo nao
<Jhon> nem com cabo e nem sem fio
<converge> Jhon: consegue pingar p/ fora ?
<Jhon> no momento estou usando meu pc
<vinicius1983rj> http://pastebin.com/7Ba2Kkrp
<KurtKraut> converge, o wireless dele está conectado, pegou IP.
<Simons> KurtKraut, é dificil programar no sistema operacional linux? Por que eu estudo um pouco de programação queria saber se é bem aproveitado e se tem bastante coisas melhores do que no windows.
<converge> KurtKraut: sim, foi o q eu disse :D
<KurtKraut> Simons, não, é mais fácil do que para Windows.
<converge> KurtKraut: deve ser dns
<Simons> Você tem quantos anos ?
<Simons> Kurt*
<KurtKraut> converge, eu gosto de usar o comando dig para testar DNS, como acabei de fazer com o vinicius1983rj.
<Jhon> converge: pingar pra qual ip??
<converge> Simons: programacao no linux é um paraíso
<converge> Jhon: ping terra.com.br
<Simons> Converge tomara haha eu gosto de programação
<KurtKraut> Simons, 28, mas uso Linux desde os 14
<converge> Simons: q linguagem vc programa?
<KurtKraut> epa... uso Linux a metade da minha vida! AHAHAHAH
<KurtKraut> Só me dei conta disso agora hahahahaha
<vinicius1983rj> viu o logo ai?
<Jhon> converge: nao consegue nao.
<converge> eu sempre usei linux, até conhecer o osx hehe
<Simons> Eu programando bem pouco em C/C++ PHP SQL server e Mysql
<KurtKraut> vinicius1983rj, outro comando: time curl http://planet.ubuntu.com e só cola no pastebin as últimas 3 linhas, as que possuem números.
<converge> Jhon: vc precisa ser duas coisas, saber se o ip q sua placa wireless ta vindo correto do servidor dhcp do seu roteador, se estiver correto precisa pingar seu gateway, depois disso vai pingar p/ fora
<Simons> Sempre tive vontade de usar linux, mas não tive muita coragem com medo de não conseguir usar, e de ser ruim pra programação
<Jhon> agora complicou
<Jhon> sempre que instalei ubuntu funcionou normal
<KurtKraut> vinicius1983rj, os dois testes que fiz tudo me pareceu normal. A busca de DNS por um site que você nunca acessou (cnn.com) levou poucos milissegundos. E para que sua conexão baixasse http://planet.ubuntu.com (que é um site grande) levou 2 segundos.
<KurtKraut> vinicius1983rj, no Google Chrome, pressiona CTRL+SHIT+I. Ele vai mostrar uma espécie de subjanela no Chrome. Clique no botão NETWORK.
<KurtKraut> vinicius1983rj, depois disso, abra um desses sites que tem problemas. Ele vai mostrar quanto tempo o Chrome levou para baixar cada objeto do site.
<KurtKraut> vinicius1983rj, e também mostrar quanto tempo no total levou para carregar o site.
<KurtKraut> vinicius1983rj, Isso acontece com qualquer site ou apenas com sites específicos (ex.: sites hospedados fora do Brasil)? Porque essa semana é esperado que todos os provedores tenham lentidão para acessar sites internacionaios
<vinicius1983rj> facebook
<vinicius1983rj> KurtKraut, facebook
<Jhon> converge: o problema é que ate quando vou usar com fio nao fuinciona
<KurtKraut> vinicius1983rj, só o Facebook?
<vinicius1983rj> só
<Jhon> enquanto que no pc funciona normal, o pc é ubuntu 12.04 32bis e o note é 64bits
<vinicius1983rj> KurtKraut, ao menos é o q mais tem incomodado. Os links dele tb não abrem
<KurtKraut> vinicius1983rj, então o problema não é o Ubuntu, é o Facebook. Essa semana dois importantes cabos submarinos que ligam o Brasil aos EUA foram rompidos
<vinicius1983rj> KurtKraut, mais no Ruindow$ abre normalmente
<converge> Jhon: vc pode comprar o ip do seu pc conectado a internet com o ip q sua placa d rede atribbuiu p/ ver se ta na mesma rede , se esta pegando o ip corretamente e tal
<vinicius1983rj> KurtKraut, tipo eu fecho o navegado, qndo volto a abrir ele apresenta problemas de lentidão
<vinicius1983rj> KurtKraut, qndo limpo o cache do navegador volta a funcionar
<KurtKraut> vinicius1983rj, faz a técnica do CTRL+SHIFT+I que te ensinei do chrome para medir o que é que está carregando lento no site
<vinicius1983rj> KurtKraut, está meio intermitente
<converge> curti o ubuntu nao
<vinicius1983rj> converge, estou pensando em ir p o debian assim q sair a versão nova... não aguento mais as janelas de erro
<converge> vinicius1983rj: ótima escolha, debian é vida
<vinicius1983rj> KurtKraut, dificil te passar uma posição precisa, como disse o problema esta meio intermitente
<vinicius1983rj> converge, a nova versão estavel sai dia 5
<KurtKraut> vinicius1983rj, toda a descrição que você passou e pelos dados que coletei com você não é possível inferir que o problema esteja no Ubuntu
<KurtKraut> vinicius1983rj, ou nos browsers no Linux
<converge> vinicius1983rj: essa versao 6 ta excelente, to usando em 3 servidores
<KurtKraut> vinicius1983rj, se as janelas de erro te incomodam, você pode desligá-las.
<vinicius1983rj> KurtKraut, como?
<converge> acho esse theme e o unity do ubuntu muito ruins, é uma cópia mal feita do osx
<vinicius1983rj> converge, muito malfeita mesmo.... eu uso o cinnamon
<KurtKraut> vinicius1983rj, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+how+to+disable+error+messages
<KurtKraut> vinicius1983rj, o primeiro link serve.
<vinicius1983rj> KurtKraut, #ficaadica
<KurtKraut> vinicius1983rj, ahahah :P
<KurtKraut> O Unity quando vi pela primeira vez xinguei, briguei, desdenhei, fiz campanha contra. Sou fã do Gnome 2.
<converge> vinicius1983rj: cinnamon é um fork do gnome ?
<converge> tbm curtia o gnome 2, era tradutor do projeto
<KurtKraut> Mas para provar que a Canonical estava errada, topei o desafio Activia de usar o Unity por 15 dias ou meu dinheiro de volta. E até que comecei a me acostumar e a gostar do negócio.
<converge> *um dos tradutores
<KurtKraut> Aprendi o workflow, aprendi como trabalhar com o paradigma do Unity.
<Simons> Tipo ubuntu é uma boa distro pra quem ta começando? E qual é a melhor pra se usar?
<KurtKraut> E hoje uso todos os dias.
<KurtKraut> Simons, na minha opinião é a melhor para quem está começando.
<converge> Simons: concordo com o KurtKraut
<vinicius1983rj> converge, ele ta no meio do caminho entre o kde e o gnome 3, sei lá. Acho q é baseado no gnome
<KurtKraut> Simons, a melhor para se usar é abstrato. Qual é o melhor carro: um sedan, um hatch ou um SUV? Depende do uso, depende do seu gosto, depende de muita coisa.
<vinicius1983rj> converge, só que eu tive problemas p rodar o jack nele, mas como quase ninguem usa....
<KurtKraut> Simons, muito embora, de aspecto geral, todas as distribuições Linux te permitem fazer as mesmas coisas. Só muda o modo de fazer. Mas o resultado final é praticamente o mesmo.
<Simons> Entendo
<Simons> Você é formado Kurt?
<KurtKraut> Simons, sou deformando em Ciências Biológicas.
<KurtKraut> *deformado.
<Simons> Fez só essa graduação?
<converge> KurtKraut: por isso eu digo q o unity é uma copia mal feita da ideia do osx http://cl.ly/image/0G3e1j0c1n0D
<vinicius1983rj> Alguem ai usa linux p produção musical?
<KurtKraut> Simons, fiz e chega :P Faculdade é perda de tempo.
<KurtKraut> converge, epa, reconheci muita coisa aí! ahahaahahha
<Simons> eu faço Sistemas de Informação , comecei tarde a correr atras sobre tudo de informatica
<Barna> vinicius1983rj, eu uso pra produção audio visual e fotografica, usei o ubuntu-studio por muito tempo
<Barna> converge, isso ai é copia do gnome 2.x
<converge> Barna: nada, osx veio 1o
<KurtKraut> vinicius1983rj, você é do RJ certo? Eu fiz uma release party de uma das primeiras versões do Ubuntu, lá em meados de 2005.
<vinicius1983rj> Barna, conhece alguns plugins "vsti" p linux. achei poucos que valem a pena
<Barna> ixi ai vamos entrar na discussão "quem vaio primeiro? o ovo ou a galinha?"
<KurtKraut> vinicius1983rj, foi no bar Devassa no Flamengo. E na mesa eu fiz uma pilha de CDs do Ubuntu. Um cara da mesa do lado reconheceu o Linux e fez algumas perguntas.
<KurtKraut> vinicius1983rj, Era o vocalista da banda "Vadeco e os Astronautas", que já fiquei sabendo que mudaram de nome.
<vinicius1983rj> KurtKraut, nunca ouvi falar....
<KurtKraut> vinicius1983rj, e o cara me disse que ele fez um curso de produção musical não lembro aonde (acho que no exterior) em que SÓ se usava Linux
<Barna> vinicius1983rj, nops, com audio eu nunca mexi!
<converge> Barna: a conclusão é que soft. livre não é propriedade privada, isso explica mt coisa
<Simons> Kurt como eu posso mudar o visual do meu ubuntu ? Uma vez vi umas temas parecidos com o osx
<vinicius1983rj> KurtKraut, cara eu ja fucei bastante, mas tem muito pouco material em portugues.
<converge> alguem lembra disso? http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-hGRKCby5Wzo/T3iot59hFUI/AAAAAAAAAJA/e01lz0sNiiA/s640/GNOME+1.gif
<vinicius1983rj> KurtKraut, alem disso.... não achei muita coisa comparavel em termos de qualidade
<KurtKraut> vinicius1983rj, e o pouco que tem na área de áudio é confuso, eu sei. Já tentei manter um podcast sobre Ubuntu e muita coisa foi dureza.
<KurtKraut> vinicius1983rj, você conhece o software ardour?
<vinicius1983rj> KurtKraut, fora a compatibilidade com hardware de audio profissional
<Barna> nossa senhora, dia nostalgia hoje, redhat!
<converge> Simons: da uma olhada aqui, sao themes p/ gnome http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0&xcontentmode=15x25x36x39x60x100x101x102x103x104x120x121x130x131x132x133x150x160x165x166x167x170x171x172x173x174x175x176x177x178x179x180x181x185x186x187x188x189x190x191x2010x2020x2030x2040x2050x2060x2070x2080x2090x2100x2110x2120x2130x6700&PHPSESSID=12e5c6e3ed743f0d60d636eae0b0dd26
<converge> q link pequeno
 * KurtKraut começou com Conectiva Marumbi
<vinicius1983rj> KurtKraut, estou começando a mexer nele
<vinicius1983rj> KurtKraut, mas o meu foco não é gravação. É utilizar o computador como cérebro do meu teclado
<converge> KurtKraut: kk massa, comecei com o conectiva kurumin, 1 semana p/ configura o video
<KurtKraut> vinicius1983rj, quando vi o ardour pela primeira vez me senti como uma criança na cabine de avião. Algo como - "Nossa, quantos botões! Tenho a menor ideia para que servem, só sei que são importantes" ahahaha
 * Barna com o conetiva Guarani
<vinicius1983rj> KurtKraut, eu tenho certa experiencia com outros programas de gravação.... sonar, cubase, reason, reaper.... não ve nenhuma novidade..
<KurtKraut> converge, na década de 90 quem mais me fez apanhar foi o Debian. Tanto Conectiva como o Mandrake (que usei por muitos anos) o X subia sozinho. Debian dava pau e eu não conseguia resolver.
<KurtKraut> Mandrake inclusive que é o mais injustiçado.
<KurtKraut> Quando eu instalei o Mandrake Linux (hoje Mandriva) lá em ~1998 ele detectou sozinho durante a instalação que eu tinha uma impressora da HP e instalou ela.
<converge> <3 debian <3
<KurtKraut> Toda essa usabilidade que o Ubuntu trouxe o Mandrake já despontava 10 anos atrás
<KurtKraut> Mas nunca ganhou esse reconhecimento
<converge> eu sempre gostei do debian pq vc colocava o sistema base e ia instalando os pacotes q queria, fica um avião
<converge> tenho um servidor com 512 d ram, 1.6g d processador rodando várias coisas, nesse esquema d instalacao do debian, fica mt rapido
<vinicius1983rj> boa noite p quem fica
<vinicius1983rj> vou indo
<converge> abrá
<KurtKraut> converge, já experimentou Arch Linux?
<vinicius1983rj> KurtKraut, voltei
<vinicius1983rj> sou fã incondicional do arch!
<converge> KurtKraut: não, é legal?
<EdilsonAndrade> Boa noite novamente
<KurtKraut> converge, muito bacana! É a flexibilidade de você escolher software por software que você quer na sua máquina sem ser enfadonho/cansativo como Gentoo ou Slackware
<EdilsonAndrade> Kurt, esta ai
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, yeap. Diga
<vinicius1983rj> KurtKraut, é p o pessoal da antiga
<EdilsonAndrade> seguinte
<KurtKraut> converge, maaaas, não dá para usar profissionalmente não. Só no desktop
<EdilsonAndrade> "deu certo...."
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, o que você fez que deu certo?
<EdilsonAndrade> instalando a partir daqui de dentro, parece q ele fez downloads de algumas coisas
<vinicius1983rj> xau
<EdilsonAndrade> ao menos reeiniciou
<EdilsonAndrade> e não deu erro
<converge> interessante, o gentoo era inviavel
<EdilsonAndrade> no entanto
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, hhhmmm... lembra aquela minha suspeita que estava faltando o pacote nvidia-common, o driver da nvidia?
<EdilsonAndrade> agora da missing operation system
<EdilsonAndrade> sim lembro
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, mas você está falando comigo pelo LiveCD ou pelo Ubuntu instalado?
<EdilsonAndrade> eu estou no live ainda, pois vi pesquisando no smart fone q tem como resolver este lance do missing
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, deixa eu procurar algo aqui ligado ao GRUB.
<EdilsonAndrade> pois ele não acha a unidade de boot
<EdilsonAndrade> isto, é coisa do grub rs, só não faço idéia do q
<Simons> Alguem sabe um lugar ou tutorial, livros etc, tudo sobre ubuntu ( linux) pra eu ir aprendendo enquanto utilizo o sistema?
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, como reinstalar o GRUB a partir do terminal de um LiveCD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_the_LiveCD_terminal
<EdilsonAndrade> KurtKraut, show, nem vou precisar reeinstalar correto?
<Barna> Simons, só de ficar aki, começar a ajudar a galera e bater papo, vc ja vai aprender muuuuutio!
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, pelo que me consta não, só reinstalar o GRUB mesmo.
<EdilsonAndrade> show, vou fazer e aviso vc, hoje ou amanhã se já tiver ido dormir rs
<EdilsonAndrade> obrigado
<Barna> Simons, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, de nada. E não desista! Vale muito a pena usar Linux.
<EdilsonAndrade> sem duvida, já estou achando isto
<Simons> tem como instalar adobe no linux ?
<KurtKraut> Simons, a alguns anos atrás tinha uma revista brasileira que tinha CDs inclusive que ensinava passo a passo a usar Ubuntu
<KurtKraut> Simons, bem estilo curso de informática mesmo.
<EdilsonAndrade> e enquanto instalava ja pensava em convencer a esposa de me liberar  na parte da manhã para ir com a torre no FLISOL HAUHA
<KurtKraut> Como a meses não piso numa banca de jornal, não sei dizer se existe.
<Barna> Simons, não existe pacote adobe para linux, mas aki eu to rodando photoshop+bridge+cameraraw no wine
<Barna> Simons, primier e after effects no virtualbox de boa!
<Simons> Obrigado a todos pelas ajudas, com essas ajudas animei mais migrar pra linux haha!
<Barna> Simons, tamo ai pro q der e vier!
<Simons> Daqui a pouco tentarei instalar o MySQl e o PHP ja pra começar a programar
<converge> Simons: conhece o eclipse ?
<Simons> Sim , só que ainda não cheguei a usar
<Simons> lembro ter ouvido falar em um tutorial pra desenvolvimento utilizando Java
<Barna> Simons, e todas as sextas feiras tem a papo de buteco, q tem uma galera ao-vivo trocando ideia com os usuarios, tirando duvido e falando bobagens!
<Barna> 22h
<KurtKraut> Amigo que é amigo não deixa amigo usar Java.
<Barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<KurtKraut> :P
<Simons> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK porque?
<KurtKraut> Me diga uma aplicação feita em Java que não seja lenta. Apenas uma.
<converge> hehe java é legal, qnd vc n precisa fazer coisas com swing
<Simons> bom não usei java até hoje
<Simons> kkk
<KurtKraut> E outra: Java, na minha avaliação, é poderoso em um único contexto: grandes softwares para público corporativo, feito por múltiplos programadores que não se conhecem bem e a mesma aplicação é rodada múltiplas vezes ou permanentemente na mesma máquina.
<Simons> uma linguagem que quero usar como padrão é o Python não sei oque me da quando escuto esse nome até arrepio kkk
<converge> a ideia do java n eh performance, por ser byte code e rodar em cima de uma vm, a ideia é rodar em qlquer lugar
<KurtKraut> Fora isso, como projetos pequenos ou qualquer coisa para web ou para desktop, Java já vira um empecilho em vez de ferramenta.
<KurtKraut> Tem uma aplicação proprietária Java que roda na minha jurisdição (quando digo jurisdição, digo servidores sob meu controle/responsabilidade)
<KurtKraut> E o bichano é fominha de RAM. Cada mil usuários simultâneos no sistema consome 2GB de RAM.
<converge> KurtKraut: teus servidores sao 1u ?
<KurtKraut> Aí providenciamos um servidor com 72GB de RAM esperando que fosse melhorar. Não melhorou: quando o monstrinho chega aos 8GB de RAM, o garbage collector leva tanto tempo (e uso de CPU) para limpar a RAM e gerenciar o uso de memória que os usuários caem
<KurtKraut> Ou seja, tive que limitar o uso da máquina virtual java em 8GB de RAM e agendar que esse software seja reiniciado segundas, quartas e sextas para limpar a RAM
<KurtKraut> Aí é foda.
<KurtKraut> converge, yeap
<Simons> e Python oque me fala dela?
<converge> KurtKraut: q marca sao ?
<KurtKraut> converge, Dell
<KurtKraut> Simons, uma ótima linguagem estilo canivete-suíço (para todas as aplicações/usos).
<converge> KurtKraut: to rodando um erp num servidor mt fraco, logo vou precisar comprar um servidor 1u, q marca vc recomenda ?
<KurtKraut> É boa para web, é boa para corporativo, é boa para desktop, é boa em múltiplos OSes.
<EdilsonAndrade> Kurt, é só fazer aqueles comandos q ele escreve? exatamente do jeito q ele poem? exceto no caso onde troco para apontar para meu /dev/sda3 ? estou fazendo ainda...
<KurtKraut> converge, IBM e Dell.
<converge> KurtKraut: hp nao?
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, copiar e colar sem entender não rola. Ali ele pede para em alguns passos substituir o EXEMPLO que ele deu pelo equivalente em seu contexto.
<Simons> E qual seria a melhor linguagem para se trabalhar no mercado? Porque to formando em SI e queria saber em qual area em caixar :s
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, tem que ler o documento com atenção.
<EdilsonAndrade> sim sim
<EdilsonAndrade> onde é X e etc, onde é Y é aquilo
<KurtKraut> converge, sim, HP é uma boa mas pasme: nunca recebi resposta de cotação deles. Por mais que tentasse, nunca consegui comprar.
<EdilsonAndrade> mas é q como não conheço os comandos...rs
<converge> Simons: pense em vc, trabalhe com as linguages q vc goste, o mercado ta maluco atrás de gente boa
<KurtKraut> Exatamente. Precisamos de gente que sabe fazer as coisas.
<KurtKraut> Meu exemplo: de formação sou professor de Biologia mas hoje sou CTO.
<Simons> Pior que eu consigo programar em qualquer uma :S , apenas estudando e procurando algo pra fazer, mas fico em duvida em qual eu irei dominar pra trabalhar
<KurtKraut> Por quê? Porque manjo pacas de internet.
<EdilsonAndrade> Kurt
<EdilsonAndrade> quando eu dei o camando sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda
<KurtKraut> Simons, me permita usar uma metáfora que pode ser assustadora mas não é. Imagine o mercado de trabalho como um circo. E você é um cachorro. Como você, existem milhões de cachorros.
<EdilsonAndrade> ele reclamou
<KurtKraut> Simons, o que vai te permitir entrar no circo é o truque que você sabe fazer. Aprenda um truque bem, um truque qualquer.
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, cola o erro
<EdilsonAndrade> ok
<Simons> Entendo
<EdilsonAndrade> warning: Sector 14 is already in use by the program `FlexNet'; avoiding it.  This software may cause boot or other problems in future.  Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track. /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: warning: Sector 21 is already in use by the program `FlexNet'; avoiding it.  This software may cause boot or other problems in future.  Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track. Instal
<Simons> algo que eu tenho facilidade e sou bom é banco de dados, meu professor até fala pra eu aprofundar pois seria um otimo Administrador de Banco de dados
<EdilsonAndrade> antes de toda esta mensagem tem tb:  /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: warning:
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, Nunca ouvi falar em FlexNet, mas o São Google me disse isso: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1661254
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, e dos comandos propostos ali gostei de nenhum. Já estamos fazendo neurocirurgia às cegas e usando luva de boxe.
<EdilsonAndrade> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<EdilsonAndrade> bem... o q eu faço?
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, hmmm... nesse thread do fórum tem um cara perguntando algo interessante
<EdilsonAndrade> sim
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, "To get each MS to have its own boot loader make a primary partition and set its boot flag on, then install the 2nd product in it. Multibooters, Pictures here worth 1000+ words"
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, você lembra se essa partição que você está tentando instalar o GRUB, se ela foi formatada/criada por você com a opção de bootable ativada?
<KurtKraut> essa 'boot flag'?
<EdilsonAndrade> não foi
<EdilsonAndrade> a grub é aonde colocamos o ubuntu certo?
<EdilsonAndrade> eu apenas selecionei /
<EdilsonAndrade> e mandei formatar
<converge> KurtKraut: onde vcs compram hardware p/ servidor 1u ?
<KurtKraut> converge, já compramos pronto da Dell e da IBM.
<converge> KurtKraut: e qnd precisa fazer manutencao ?
<KurtKraut> converge, pasme: isso nunca aconteceu.
<converge> expandir memória, nada?
<KurtKraut> converge, esses servidores são caros mas duram mesmo, 10 anos ou mais.
<KurtKraut> converge, nunca expandimos memória porque sempre superdimensionamos na compra.
<converge> eu tenho um servidor em casa, ta começando a crescer, to pensando em comprar um 1u usado
<EdilsonAndrade> Então, quando eu instalei nesta partição, eu apenas marquei ext4 para sistema de arquivos e  na combo box selecionei a /
<KurtKraut> converge, é importante ter uptime para você?
<converge> KurtKraut: não muito no momento
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, isso no ato de instalar, mas no ato de criação da partição (ou pelo gparted) tem como marcar essa opção 'bootable'
<EdilsonAndrade> tinha um tal de boot na lista mas nenhum momento selecionei
<KurtKraut> converge, então faz um montadão mesmo.
<EdilsonAndrade> huuumm
<converge> montadão=torre ?
<EdilsonAndrade> ok vou fazer isgo pelo gparted
<KurtKraut> converge, sim, computador 'sem ser de marca'
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, fica atento nas mensagens que o gparted diz. Se ele reclamar que a operação que você fez pode envolver perda de dados na partição em questão etc.
<converge> KurtKraut: é q no ebay tem uns tão baratos, $100, $200
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, não tenho certeza se é esse o caso, mas é algo que vale a pena checar
<EdilsonAndrade> ok marquei a flag boot
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, tenta instalar o GRUB agora então
<EdilsonAndrade> ok
<EdilsonAndrade> mesmo erro
<EdilsonAndrade> sera q agora q eu marquei como boot não irá funcionar se eu reeiniciar?
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, se houver o GRUB no lugar onde deveria, sim.
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, você pode testar. Não faria mal algum.
<EdilsonAndrade> exato, ok, então ja volto
<Simons> Alguem tem um site online que ensina Ingles?
<KurtKraut> Simons, sinceramente? Quer aprender inglês? Compre.
<Simons> Fala em cursar curso de ingles?
<KurtKraut> Fiz 7 anos de Cultura Inglesa, 2x na semana.
<converge> Simons: livemocha.com
<KurtKraut> Tenho fluência para tudo. Leitura, escrita, conversação etc. Vale a pema.
<KurtKraut> *pena
<KurtKraut> Não vejo via rápida ou atalho para ganhar fluência em língua estrangeira não.
<Simons> Tem muita diferencia entre, ingles americano e ingles britanico?
<converge> rapeize
<converge> vou nessa
<converge> abraço
<KurtKraut> Simons, não. Menos diferenças que nosso português e o de portugal.
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, boas ou más notícias?
<EdilsonAndrade_> Kurt, sucesso total!!! Muitíssimo obrigado!
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade, aaaeee! Parabéns :D
<EdilsonAndrade_> mais um pra comunidade, obrigado mesmo, de coração pela ajuda
<KurtKraut> Aí pessoal, Painho Kurt de Ubuntu fez mais um despacho de Demônio Windows.
<EdilsonAndrade_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<EdilsonAndrade_> com certeza e está bem mais rápido do q no cd
<KurtKraut> Tinha um encosto no particionamento do EdilsonAndrade_
<EdilsonAndrade_> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Simons> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<KurtKraut> Trago o Sistema Operacional Amado em 3h.
<EdilsonAndrade_> agora começa a diversão!!!
<Simons> o meu audio ainda não saiu ://
<Simons> tire esse encosto ha/
<KurtKraut> Jogo búzios, digo, jogo pendrives e leio palm... palmtop.
<optimsuprimem> KurtKraut, tem um atalho mais rápido, ir ao um país onde a língua seja o inglês no máximo 1 ano...
<EdilsonAndrade_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<KurtKraut> optimsuprimem, bem lembrado. Mas quem conheço que fez essa experiência ganhou fluência na fala apenas. Ler e principalmente escrever e evoluíram pouco.
<KurtKraut> optimsuprimem, e conheço gente que aprendeu nada. Achou brasileiros e ficou de sanguessuga lá falanto português o dia todo.
<optimsuprimem> caso vá para estudar uma faculdade ganha sem dúvida em tudo
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade_, se quiser me seguir no Twitter, @KurtKraut
<EdilsonAndrade_> com certeza, e vou aparecer aqui, vou te adicionar la
<EdilsonAndrade_> tem facebook tb?
<EdilsonAndrade_> rs
<KurtKraut> optimsuprimem, ah sim, fazendo um curso profiSSa mesmo, do estilo "Escreveu, não leu? Pau comeu" aí sim dá certo.
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade_, nops, sou contra Facebook.
<optimsuprimem> nem tanto
<EdilsonAndrade_> blz
<Simons> Tomara que saia logo o bug de audio :s
<Simons> Porque é contra facebook?
<KurtKraut> Simons, também me incomoda muito. Jogo quase todos os dias no Steam e às vezes quero jogar sem fone de ouvido.
<optimsuprimem> Simons, programa em C ?
<KurtKraut> Simons, o suporte ao audio HDMI outpu na NVIDIA está me fazendo mmmuiiitta falta no novo Ubuntu.
<Simons> eu que não uso ubuntu já sinto falta kkkkkkkkkkk
<KurtKraut> Simons, ahhahaha :P
<Simons> optimusprimem, bem pouco mas sei o basicão
<KurtKraut> Simons, Quanto ao Facebook, meu entendimento é o seguinte: eu quero continuar gostando das pessoas. E tudo que vejo no Facebook que as pessoas postam, me decepciona tanto que passo a ter desgosto.
<EdilsonAndrade_> Kurt, já estou te seguindo hehehe, bem, agora vou me deslogar q entrei como convidado, mas irei voltar em breve, e por hora eu lhe agradeço muito mesmo, vamos nos encontrar aqui bastante ainda, espero poder contribuir futuramente.
<optimsuprimem> Simons, The LINUX programing interface recomendo
<Simons> KurtKraut, não é só você que se encomoda com esse fator, é complicado
<KurtKraut> Prefiro locais como aqui no IRC em que o papel é de alto nível, não tem futilidade, não tem corrente de mensagens falsas, não tem pedido para clicar num link e salvar criança com câncer e etc.
<EdilsonAndrade_> muito obrigado a todos, abraços.
<KurtKraut> EdilsonAndrade_, abraços!
<KurtKraut> Sem contar que tudo que vejo no Facebook quase sempre é fútil.
<KurtKraut> Toda vez que abro esse treco vejo alguém postando foto de uma tia velha. Sabe aquela tia velha, parente distante que você nunca vê mas é obrigado a ir no aniversário dela
<KurtKraut> E nesse aniversário você tira uma foto "miguxa" e posta no Facebook para publicamente tentar dar a entender que aquela tia velha é importante para você mas não é
<KurtKraut> Sabe esse tipo de baboseira?! E lá eu quero ver a tia velha dos outros!
<KurtKraut> No Twitter pelas restrições de tamanho da mensagem eu obtenho conteúdo bem mais relevante das pessoas que me interesso.
<Simons> É verdade , eu não uso twitter pois não fui muito com a cara e o jeito de usar e acabei deletando minha conta, mas eu gostei no que eu fiz no meu facebook, curtir paginas interessantes da area de computação e vejo as noticias todos os dias e participo de grupos tecnologicos que discutem novas tendencias tecnologicas unica coisa que eu vejo pra ainda continuar usando aquilo
<Simons> no meu feed de noticias não aparece mais, aquelas porcarias de " menina usando boné aba reta se pagando de vagabunda, maloqueiro achando que é vida louca , pornografias , etc, " se não já tinha desencanado daquilo a muito tempo.
<KurtKraut> Simons, é, aí deve ficar suportável.
<KurtKraut> Simons, mas no Twitter nem precisei me dar a esse trabalho de limitar/filtrar etc. As pessoas que sigo já têm cabeça boa.
<Simons> Entendo
<Simons> KurtKraut, me ajudaria a encontrar um tema bonito para o meu ubuntu ?
<KurtKraut> Simons, não sou  a pessoa mais indicada pois uso a aparência default mesmo
<Simons> Quais programas são bons para utlilizar no ubuntu ?
<KurtKraut> Simons, sabe o que gosto de fazer? Abrir a Central de Programas, ver categoria por categoria, programa por programa e aqueles que achar interessante eu instalo
<KurtKraut> Nessa brincadeira, por exemplo, essa semana descobri o pacote zbar
<Simons> É dificil administrar uma rede? trabalhar com redes e etc.
<KurtKraut> Ele permite que você use a webcam para ler código de barra
<KurtKraut> é fantástico!
<KurtKraut> Simons, nops, tranquilo e mais fácil que no Windows.
<KurtKraut> Simons, afinal, os servidores web e os roteadores são majoritariamente Linux.
<KurtKraut> Para rede realmente Linux é imbatível.
<Simons> Tipo eu tentei instalar um php5 com mysql com apache
<Simons> só que não sei se instalou
<Simons> como faço pra saber?
<KurtKraut> Simons, https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/serverguide/index.html
<Simons> Não sei se é só aqui, mas de vez em quando o google demora um pouco pra carregar
<Simons> Tchau pra quem fica , abraços e Obrigado a todos e principalmente ao KurtKraut :D
<Simons> até a proxima
<KurtKraut> abraços
<highlander4fun> Zoneminder + ubuntu 12.10 alguem sabe se é possivel?
<highlander4fun> Bom dia
<highlander4fun> alguem com conhecimentos em Zoneminder???
<highlander4fun> todo mundo dormindo ainda pelo jeito :/
<Barna> highlander4fun, essas horas é meio osso mesmo
<highlander4fun> é
<highlander4fun> só eu aqui sem sono e fuçando o ubuntu
<highlander4fun> Barna, você ja ouviu falar no zoneminder?
<Barna> nops
<Barna> q é isso?
<Barna> vou dormir tb, pra mim ja deu por hoje, amanha to ai de novo!
<nerdtree>  #software-livre || http://software-livre.tumblr.com/
<jimi_> ola
<LucasBR> olá
<LucasBR> gente tenho um notebook com windows 8 64 bits pré-instalado
<LucasBR> ele é samsung
<LucasBR> queria instalar Ubuntu 13.04
<LucasBR> Mais Não Sei Como Fazer
<LucasBR> e Além Disso Tenho Medo Pois Já Formatei Outros Notebooks Com Windows e a Bateria e Wi-Fi Paravam De Funcionar
<LucasBR> Respondam Please
<LucasBR> Té Mais...
<CyL> LucasBR: Já olhou o tutorial no site do ubuntu?
<CyL> !enter | LucasBR
<ubotu-br> LucasBR: Por favor, mantenha suas perguntas/respostas numa única linha. Não use a tecla 'enter' como pontuação! Essa prática permite que as outras conversas do canal ocorram com o mínimo de perturbação.
<jimi_> LucasBR, me arruma po?
<LucasBR> em qual site tem o tutorial?
<CyL> LucasBR: www.ubuntu.com e www.ubuntu-br.org
<LucasBR> sou programador de Java, PHP e C++ Queria Instalar o Ubuntu 13.04
<LucasBR> obrigado!
<CyL> LucasBR: Vc viu os sites que eu acabei de indicar?
<LucasBR> Sim
<CyL> LucasBR: Ok
<LucasBR> Onde Se Encontra o Tutorial No Site www.ubuntu-br.org?
<CyL> LucasBR: No wiki, tem que dar uma pesquisada
<LucasBR> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/?
<CyL> LucasBR: Tem um link wiki no site que indiquei, basta clicar no mesmo
<LucasBR> Cliquei, e Agora?
<CyL> LucasBR: Agora procure pelo tutorial
<LucasBR> Envie o Link Do Tutorial Por favor?
<CyL> LucasBR: Desculpe, estou envolvido em outras tarefas no momento.
<CyL> LucasBR: Mas basta vc pesquisa no site pela documentação. Se o que encontrar lá não for suficiente, o www.ubuntu.com existe uma extensa documentação (em inglês)
<CyL> LucasBR: Pode usar o google translator se tiver dificuldade com o inglês. nas vezes em que testei, a tradução ficou com uma qualidade até boa.
<LucasBR> amigo meu Notebook é Da Samsung Séries 3 Veio Com Windows 8, Mais Não Tem Como Entrar Na BIOS Tenho o Pendrive Com Ubuntu 13.04 Mais o Notebook Não Dá Boot Pelo Pendrive
<CyL> LucasBR: Se vc pesquisar no site www.ubuntu.com, vai ver que o procedimento para instalação num computador com EFI é ligeiramente diferente para a instalação num computador com BIOS
<LucasBR> e Já Instalei o Windows 7 No Meu Antigo Notebook Que Veio Com o Vista e a Wi-Fi Parou De Funcionar, Tenho Medo De Fazer Isso No Meu Novo Notebook
<LucasBR> OK!
<LucasBR> Traduzi a Página https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jimi_> CyL, me arruma po?
<CyL> jimi_: Te arrumar o que?
<jimi_> CyL, po....  poeira
<CyL> jimi_: ?
<jimi_> CyL, cocaina
<jimi_> jeje
<jimi_> CyL, eu estou estudiando portugues
<CyL> jimi_: Vc fica fazendo hilgiht das pessoas no canal para fazer piada?
<CyL> jimi_: Ok então, mas talvez o #ubuntu-br-offtopic fosse mais adequado
<jimi_> eu estou mais loco que o batman
<jimi_> :D
<CyL> jimi_: Tudo bem, eu só te peço que se o seu assunto não estiver relacionado a suporte do ubuntu, use o #ubuntu-br-offtopic, para não poluir este canal
<jimi_> CyL, no hay persons en #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<CyL> jimi_: Mas aqui não é o local adequado para praticar o idioma, e fazer hilight as pessoas sem necessidade
<CyL> *das
<jimi_> ok
<jimi_> entao
<hggdh_> CyL: proponho ban este jimi_ por algum tempo
<CyL> hggdh_: Pode ser, eu achei totalmente inadequado, até mesmo porque eu não fui a primeira pessoa em quem ele fez hilight
<CyL> @ban add *!*@unaffiliated/tuxguy 864000
<ubotu-br> CyL: OK.
<hggdh_> CyL: obrigado
<CyL> hggdh_: 10 dias
<CyL> hggdh_: Bom, eu vou almoçar, daqui a pouco volto
<converge> to dando hospedagem gratis, se alguem quiser fala comigo em pv
<converge> *pvt
<hggdh_> @hostmask
<ubotu-br> hggdh_: hggdh_!~hggdh@ubuntu/member/hggdh
<hggdh_> @hostmask add hggdh_!~hggdh@ubuntu/member/hggdh
<ubotu-br> hggdh_: Error: That operation cannot be done in a channel.
<gimoteco> Alguém pode me ajudar a reportar e resolver um bug com minha placa de som?
<CyL>  !alguem | gimoteco
<ubotu-br> gimoteco: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<gimoteco> Eu tenho uma placa de som offboard instalada e detectada que não sai som. O modelo dela é VT1724 [Envy24PT/HT], o alsa detecta também uma outra placa de HDA NVidia. Pesquisei na internet parece que é um problema de ordem, porém não conseguir arrumar.
<gimoteco> !detalhes
<ubotu-br> Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<CyL> gimoteco: como assim um problema de ordem?
<Sieben_> Hallo!
<Sieben_> Boas Tardis!
<vitorlobo> hggdh, esse bot ta poupando é trabalho hein
<hggdh> vitorlobo: pois é... deveria te-lo colocado a mais tempo
<vitorlobo> hggdh, seria legal se tivesse um ask ubuntu do canal....tbm pouparia mtu trabalho
<hggdh> vitorlobo: infelizmente, askubuntu só em ingles
<lord_daemon> hggdh: affff
<lord_daemon> Gozado
<hggdh> lord_daemon: por favor, comporte-se
<lord_daemon> ParA d ser mala kara
<hggdh> @kick lord_daemon
<hggdh> na verdade, cansei
<CyL> hggdh: ?
<hggdh> CyL: estou pensando em ban este lord_daemon por algum tempo
<hggdh> @ban add *!*newbie@unaffiliated/lord-daemon 864000
<ubotu-br> hggdh: OK.
<CoGUMm> Todos bots?
<CyL> CoGUMm: ?
<memset> bazinga
<memset> preciso formatar meu windows alguém me ajuda?
<CyL> !alguem | memset
<ubotu-br> memset: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<memset> uahsuahsuhaushas
<memset> Será que alguem pode me ajudar a formatar meu windows?
<memset> :P
<memset> estou com o cd em mãos
<CyL> !detalhes | memset
<ubotu-br> memset: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<CyL> memset: Podemos ajudar, mas repare que vc ainda não formulou a sua dúvida.
<memset> :P
<memset> CyL acontece que
<memset> memset quero instalar meu cd do windows na calculadora, pois dizem que ela também tem processador e é um computador
<memset> ops
<memset> CyL
<memset> por onde começo?
<CyL> memset: Bom, evidentemente vc não está falando sério, então é melhor perguntar no #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<memset> hehehe
<memset> só pra descontrair CyL :>
<memset> srry@!
<memset> srry!*
<CyL> memset: Não tem problema descontrair, mas quando isso não é claro desde o iníco, as pessoas empenham tempo em lhe responder, o que nem sempre é agradável quando elas descobrem que é uma brincadeira.
<memset> ''/
<CyL> memset: ?
<Robs> boa tarde/noite
<Robs> ALguem sabe se já resolveram o bug do HMDI ?
<CyL> Robs: qual bug?
<Robs> Porque estou na nova versão do ubuntu 13.04 e na saida de som não tem o driver HDMI, pra saida de audio do meu munitor .
<CyL> Robs: qual sua placa de som?
<Robs> Eu não sei :s
<CyL> Robs: sabe usar um pastebin?
<Robs> não. :s
<CyL> !pastebin | Robs
<ubotu-br> Robs: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<CyL> Robs: entre lá e veja como usar, assim que já tiver entendido, retorne ao canal
<hggdh> para referencia este bug tem solução, mas o novo kernel ainda não foi publicado
<hggdh> bug 1169984
<ubotu-br> bug 1169984 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "3.8.0-18 HDMI audio regression: Either oops or opening device fails with -ENODEV" (affected: 103, heat: 352) [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1169984
<robs> Alguem pode me ajudar a instalar tema no ubuntu ?
<EdilsonAndrade> Olá colegas
<EdilsonAndrade> Kurt vc está ai? rsrsrs
<EdilsonAndrade> bem, seguinte amigos, estou tentando dar permissão para uma pasta no meu hd externo faço o comando chmod 755 Filmes\ Hd/
<EdilsonAndrade> e quando olho novamente om o ls -l o diretorio continua com  drwx------
<EdilsonAndrade> Olá,
<EdilsonAndrade> como eu faço para que as permissões que tento aplicar em um diretório funcionem? parece que tem que ser com um super user algo do tipo
<EdilsonAndrade> mas mesmo usando sudo chmod g=rwx Filmes\ Hd/ não funcionam
<EdilsonAndrade> Olá
<EdilsonAndrade> Olá alguém poderia ajudar?
<Guest82061> eai galera
<Guest82061> nesta ultima versão do ubuntu oq que mudou??
<EdilsonAndrade> Converge, pode me ajudar
<EdilsonAndrade> estou tendo o seguinte problema
<EdilsonAndrade> estou tentando alterar as permissões de uma pasta
<EdilsonAndrade> usando o gksu nautilus
<EdilsonAndrade> e ai qdo abre propriedades aba permissoes da crach e apresenta a mensagem ERROR:nautilus-properties-window.c:1836:schedule_owner_change_timeout: assertion failed: (NAUTILUS_IS_FILE (file))
<EdilsonAndrade> sabes me dizer o q é, pesquisei, uns parecidos dizem para trocar de lugar ou remover ~local
<EdilsonAndrade> mas não entendi nada disto...
<olaola> ola pessoal, qual e a primeira impressao do novo ubuntu?
<EdilsonAndrade> olá converge
<EdilsonAndrade> probemas ao dar permissoes em pastas, consegues me ajudar?
<olaola> vc esta tentando no terminal?
<EdilsonAndrade> **problemas
<EdilsonAndrade> sim
<EdilsonAndrade> olha só
<EdilsonAndrade> usando sudo chmod g=rwx Filmes\ Hd/ não funcionam
<EdilsonAndrade> o diretorio mantem na mesma coisa
<converge> daew EdilsonAndrade
<EdilsonAndrade> opa converge
<EdilsonAndrade> usando o gksu nautilus
<EdilsonAndrade> e ai qdo abre propriedades aba permissoes da crach e apresenta a mensagem ERROR:nautilus-properties-window.c:1836:schedule_owner_change_timeout: assertion failed: (NAUTILUS_IS_FILE (file))
<EdilsonAndrade> sabes me dizer o q é, pesquisei, uns parecidos dizem para trocar de lugar ou remover ~local
<EdilsonAndrade> mas não entendi
<olaola> tenta o  chown
<EdilsonAndrade> o resto é tudo igual né
<EdilsonAndrade> ao inves de chmod usar o chown
<olaola> sim
<EdilsonAndrade> ok
<EdilsonAndrade> vou tentar
<olaola> isso
<EdilsonAndrade> calma ai
<olaola> ta
<EdilsonAndrade> ocorreu o seguinte
<EdilsonAndrade> [sudo] password for maluisa:  chown: usuário inválido: “g=rwx”
<olaola> sudo chown usuario arquivo
<EdilsonAndrade> pode ser diretorio?
<olaola> no caso do arquivo copia e cola os nomes
<olaola> clica em cima , copia e cola na frente
<EdilsonAndrade> fiz assim
<EdilsonAndrade> sudo chown plex Filmes\ Hd/
<EdilsonAndrade> e só mudou de linha sem fazer nada
<olaola> entao mudou a permissao
<EdilsonAndrade> não continua drwx
<EdilsonAndrade> drwx------
<olaola> tenta o argumento -f
<olaola> depois de usuario
<olaola> ou tenta isso com o usuario atual do arquivo
<EdilsonAndrade> e eu ponho qual usuario? root?
<olaola> isso
<EdilsonAndrade> certo de novo não deu mensagem alguma, agora eu faço a tentativa de alterar as permissões?:
<olaola> tenta
<EdilsonAndrade> ok com o comando sudo chmod g=rwx Pasta ?
<EdilsonAndrade> nada
<EdilsonAndrade> fiz depois disto o ls -l
<EdilsonAndrade> e ainda drwx----
<EdilsonAndrade> um porre
<olaola> qual e o caminho do diretorio?
<EdilsonAndrade> qdo listo pelo ls aparece assim drwx------ 1 maluisa maluisa    4096 Abr 25 06:08 Filmes Hd
<olaola> clica com o mouse em cima da pasta do diretorio e copia
<olaola> e cola no terminal
<olaola> o caminho
<EdilsonAndrade> Filmes Hd
<olaola> procura no forum do ubuntu
<EdilsonAndrade> sim
<EdilsonAndrade> obrigado
<olaola> alguma informaçao
<olaola> de nada
<EdilsonAndrade> pediram para ver isto
<EdilsonAndrade> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o08P_tEosdI
<EdilsonAndrade> e isto https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHU5UiL7J9Y
<EdilsonAndrade> bem vou tentar
<EdilsonAndrade> obrigado
<olaola> boa sorte
<juniorxap> Boa noite pessoal?!
<newbie_l0st> :)
<juniorxap> Instalei hoje o Ubuntu 13.04, pra minha surpresa ao ligar o cabo hdmi no meu note e na tv ele não reconhece a tv para transmitir o áudio pelo hdmi, nem vou pesquisar na net porque sai quinta feira...
<juniorxap> saiu quinta agora digo*
<juniorxap> alguém passou por esse problema?
<Barna> nunca usei hdmi em note :(
<juniorxap> eu ligo meu note pelo hdmi num 42, fica bem legal =) mas sem áudio não dá né... =/
<juniorxap> vou ter que voltar pra 12.04 =/
#ubuntu-br 2013-04-28
<Barna> no 12.04 funcionava de boa?
<jota_> ola, boa noite a todos
<jota_> bom...acabei de instalar o ubuntu 13.4, porem ainda nao consegui instalar o skype e o chrome...alguem pode me ajudar
<jota_> pensei tambem em remover e colocar a versao 12.4 por questoes de compatibilidade
<Barna> jota_, juniorxap, o 13.04 é uma versão q acabou de sair do forno, ainda vaõ demorar um pouco pra ele ficar 100%
<Barna> sem falar q o 12.04 é um LTS, tem uma preocupação muito maior com estabilidade e estabilidade!
<Barna> a proposta do 13.04 é de inovar!
<juniorxap> Sim no 12+04 funcionava bem... acho que vou voltar pra ele até o 13.04 ficar estável.
<jota_> obrigado barna...então o ideal e retornar para o 12.4 mesmo
<jota_> obrigado pela colaboração
<juniorxap> é o jeito é voltar pro 12.04 ou ficar ouvindo o áudio no fone de ouvido até sair correção pra esses bugs
<Barna> eu to no 12.04 ainda, até pq uso ele pra produção!
<Barna> num posso ter um sistema instavel!
<Barna> o eu to afim de fazer é fazer uma instalação do 13.04 paralela a 12.04, ai posso testar o 13 sem perder o 12
<juniorxap> mas o 13.04 não é pra ser LTS?
<juniorxap> 12.04, 13.04?
<converge> alguem conhece algum livro sobre iptables ?
<EdilsonAndade> Olá a todos novamente
<EdilsonAndade> blzinha?
<EdilsonAndade> seguinte, eu consegui pegar o erro q estou tendo apos abrir o nautilus usando gksudo
<EdilsonAndade> ao tentar alterar a permissão da pasta do hd externo q veio do windows 7 ntfs ocorre o erro conforme imagem http://www.image-share.com/upload/2173/19.gif
<EdilsonAndade> Olá
<EdilsonAndade> alguém ai
<converge> EdilsonAndade: vc precisa instalar suporte a ntfs p/ poder gravar algo nele
<EdilsonAndade> sim
<EdilsonAndade> boa
<EdilsonAndade> e eu faço isto mais ou menos seguindo isto aqui
<converge> alguns dao suporte a leitura outros a leitura e escrita
<EdilsonAndade> http://aboutubuntu.weebly.com/1/post/2011/10/write-to-ntfs-partition-on-ubuntu-1110.html
<EdilsonAndade> ou tem algo mais simples
<EdilsonAndade> q na parte q ele diz para criar um diretorios digitando aquilo eu não consegui,
<EdilsonAndade> converge: eu vou deslogar e logar de novo, ja volto.. para ver se da certo, os diretórios não fiz a parte q nem entendi
<EdilsonAndade> vamos ver
<EdilsonAndade> ja volto
<EdilsonAndrade> converge:
<EdilsonAndrade> quando abri este programa, se é q é ele mesmo, ja veio marcado as opções q o kra poem no site
<EdilsonAndrade> ahh mas tinha um lance q não estava marcado
<EdilsonAndrade> vamos ver se agora da certo
<marcio> todas as vezes que tento atualizar minha distribuição, para na tela anterior ao desejar instalar, aparece a seta do mouse e a tela fica clara, depois preta e assim fica repetidamente. o que eu faço?
<marcio> alguém tem alguma reposta para o meu problema
<marcio> ?
<robs> Boa noite
<marcio> não adianta ninguem responde
<robs> kkkk
<CyL> !paciencia
<ubotu-br> não sinta-se ignorado e/ou repita sua pergunta seguidamente. Provavelmente ninguém te respondeu ainda porque  ninguém sabe a resposta. Enquanto aguarda, tente procurar por uma resposta no site (em português) http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ ou nos seguintes sites (em inglês) https://help.ubuntu.com/ ou http://ubuntuforums.org/ ou http://askubuntu.com/
<marcio> é o que eu estou fazendo.
<marcio> eu tenho o 12.04 lts, mas queria atualizar para o 13.04 e simplesmente não consigo
<CyL> !detalhes
<ubotu-br> Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<robs> Eu ainda não sei se saiu o bug do novo ubuntu 13.04 do driver HDMI de audio . Estou esperando o Kurt voltar quem sabe ele já não tenha concertado o dele.
<CyL> 17:43 < hggdh> para referencia este bug tem solução, mas o novo kernel ainda não foi publicado
<CyL> 17:43 < hggdh> bug 1169984
<ubotu-br> bug 1169984 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "3.8.0-18 HDMI audio regression: Either oops or opening device fails with -ENODEV" (affected: 110, heat: 378) [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1169984
<CyL> marcio: Tentou atualizar pela linha de comando?
<marcio> sim
<marcio> a tela para fica roxa e preta intermitantemente
<CyL> marcio: faça um pastebin da saída que obteve ao tentar atualizar pela lnha de comando
<marcio> como?
<CyL> !pastebin | marcio
<ubotu-br> marcio: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<marcio> será que uma placa de video que suporte 12.04 lts, não suporte 12.10?
<CyL> Só se o XOrg tiver abandonado suporte
<marcio> quando eu tento atualizar apareceu está mensagem: Sua placa de vídeo pode não ser completamente suportada no Ubuntu 12.10.  A execução do ambiente de trabalho 'unity' não é completamente suportada por sua placa de vídeo. Você poderá terminar com um ambiente muito lento após a atualização. Nosso conselho é manter a versão LTS por enquanto. Para maiores informações veja https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/UpdateManagerWarn
<CyL> Bom, então se os desenvolvedores tiveram o cuidado de colocar essa mensagem, talvez seja interessante atender à sugestão deles
<CyL> marcio: Vc chegou a ler essa página?
<robs> Alguem sabe algum programa bom pra desenvolvimento web para linux  ?
<CyL> emacs?
<robs> eae Kurt
<KurtKraut> robs, aloha
<robs> sou eu o simons de ontem kkk
<KurtKraut> robs, e por que a cada dia trocas de nome? :P
<robs> troquei só pra ver como funcionava o chat kkkk, tinha que me certificar pra saber se era seguro :3
<robs> KurtKraut, conseguiu arrumar o bug do hdmi?
<KurtKraut> robs, não testei de novo. Isso ocorre no meu desktop em casa. Não voltei lá desde que nos falamos. Mas vi naquela página que te mostrei que relatam o bug que já enviaram um fix.
<KurtKraut> robs, creio que nas próximas semanas esse fix ficará em testes e só depois todos receberão como atualização de pacote.
<robs> KurtKraut, entendo , tem como me indicar umas ferramentas de desenvolvimento para web?
<KurtKraut> robs, tem dois caminhos: ou IDEs prontas ou IDEs que você monta (mais famosas no mundo Linux)
<CyL> robs: Já olhou o emacs? É bem poderoso
<KurtKraut> robs, das prontas você tem Geany, Eclipse e gphpedit. Das que você monta tem o emacs e o vim.
<CyL> KurtKraut: Eclipse é para desenvolvimento em Java
<KurtKraut> CyL, nops, tem suporte a outras linguagens. Minha equipe Python usa ele para Python.
<CyL> KurtKraut: PyDev e Aptana Studio são os nomes dos IDE para python baseados em Eclipse
<vinicius1983rj> boa noite a todos
<vinicius1983rj> alguem?
<KurtKraut> vinicius1983rj, não é assim que se usa isso daqui.
<vinicius1983rj> KurtKraut, desculpa
<vinicius1983rj> KurtKraut, só colocar a pergunta, né?
<KurtKraut> vinicius1983rj, yeap
<Barna> !pergunta
<ubotu-br> Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<Barna> hehehehehe, gostei, bom ter um bot de novo!
<Julinux> Como faço pra reiniciar um serviço de rede no Ubuntu 13.04?
<odra> Oi
<odra> Toda vez que eu abro um .mkv no ubuntu o arquivo abre com mplayer, tem como mudar pra smplayer? Eu já mudei o aplicativo padrão de video nas preferências do sistema :/
<CyL> Julinux: '/etc/inint.d/<servico> restart'
<Julinux> =x
<CyL> Julinux: Use com sudo
<Julinux> toda vez que eu faço isso no networking da pau no Servidor X
<CyL> Julinux: vc diz no Xorg?
<Julinux> sim
<CyL> Julinux: E qual a mensagem de erro?
<Julinux> ele simplesmente trava
<Julinux> e não consigo fazer mais nada
<Julinux> tenho que apertar ctrl alt f1 pra poder ir pro tty1 pra poder reiniciar
<Julinux> eu já reportei esse bug pra cannonical desde a versão 12.10
<Julinux> e na 13.04 ainda continua
<CyL> Julinux: No seu home directory deve ter um arquivo de log de erros da sessão do X, tem como fazer um pastebin do mesmo?
<Julinux> sem contar que o wifi ta muito lento
<Julinux> e não tem nenhum driver adicional do meu wireless
<Julinux> os outros notes estão pegando o wifi normal, mas justamente o que ta com ubuntu ta lento
<Julinux> os outros são debian
<Julinux> paste.ubuntu.com/5612001
<CyL> Julinux: Esse é o arquivo depois do erro ser reproduzido?
<CyL> Julinux: Preciso de uma cópio do mesmo entre o erro ter acontecido, e antes do X ser iniciado de novo
<Julinux> esse que te mandei é o noovo
<CyL> Julinux: Mas esse não contém nenhum erro
<Julinux> o outro tem um fatal error
<Julinux> calma ai
<Julinux> no note que ta o ubuntu o wifi ta uma carroça
<Julinux> paste.ubuntu.com/5612015
<CyL> Julinux: Vc por acaso não configurou o X para se comunicar através da rede?
<CyL> Julinux: Tipo rodar o aplicativo num computador, mas exibir a janela do mesmo em outra?
<Julinux> instalei o ubuntu ontem
<Julinux> ta tudo nativo
<CyL> Bom, se vc aproveitou as configurações de uma instalação anterior, pode ter acontecido isso
<Julinux> foi tudo formatado
<Julinux> ta uma instalação limpa
<Julinux> eu não gosto de atualizar as versões, prefiro formatar e instalar novamente
<CyL> Julinux: Ok, bom, se não é isso, teríamos que analisar os logs do X para determinar o que está acontecendo, porém agora estou sem disponibilidade para isso
<Julinux> ok
<Julinux> CyL, Qual versão você ta usando?
<CyL> Julinux: Eu não uso o ubuntu como desktop
<CyL> Julinux: Apenas em servidores
<Julinux> Usa qual?
<CyL> Julinux: Windows
<Julinux> kkk', em servidores =x
<Julinux> prefiro o Debian
<CyL> Julinux: Ubuntu 12.04
<CyL> Julinux: O debian é bom, mas tem seus próprios problemas
<Julinux> assim como o ubuntu
<Julinux> já não gosto muito do ubuntu em desktops imagine servidores
<Julinux> instalei no laptop da minha namorada, pq é mais fácil
<SOUL_OF_R00T> olá :)
<SOUL_OF_R00T> Guest23370, vc usa velox ?
<Rodrigo> Bom dia galera
<edutavares> Olá, bom dia, tenho dois monitores e estão funcionando tranquilo, porém gostaria de deixar a barra superior do unity em apenas um monitor, tem como fazer isso? alguém pode me ajudar?
<edutavares> uso o ubuntu 13.04
<vinicius1983rj> bom dia a todos
<vinicius1983rj> com relação ao debian
<vinicius1983rj> Se eu baixar a versão testing ela vai ir atualizando até q ela fique estavel ou tem diferença c eu bx a versão testing agora e ir atualizando p eu esperar o lançamento da whezze no dia 5?
<vinicius1983rj> adiaswin, bom dia!
<adiaswin> bom dia vinicius1983rj
<vinicius1983rj> adiaswin, viu minha pergunta?
<adiaswin> vinicius1983rj, que pergunta?
<vinicius1983rj> adiaswin, uma vez o bot da sala me avisou p não ficar postanto a pergunta 10x no canal... p ser paciente.
<vinicius1983rj> bom.... sabe alguma coisa de debian?
<adiaswin> vinicius1983rj, eu o conheço um pouco
<adiaswin> dependendo da pergunta eu posso te ajudar
<vinicius1983rj> adiaswin,  Se eu baixar a versão testing ela vai ir atualizando até q ela fique estavel ou tem diferença c eu bx a versão testing agora e ir atualizando p eu esperar o lançamento da whezze no dia 5?
<CyL> vinicius1983rj: Postar a mesma dúvida diversas vezes seguidas pode prejudicar a onversa no canal, mas como o adiaswin acabou de entrar, a única forma dele ver sua pergunta é se vc repertir a mesma
<vinicius1983rj> CyL, foi o q realmente aconteceu
<adiaswin> sim pode na verdade o debian testing e como se fosse um debian beta
<adiaswin> você pode ir atualizando pois daqui a pouco ja estara na versão final
<vinicius1983rj> adiaswin, não tem diferença nenhuma? pq eu ja fiz isso com o ubuntu e ele toda hora me dava uma notificação de erro. Ai instalei a versão nova do 0 e continuei com as notificações de erro. ubuntu da muito erro. Não quer masi
<adiaswin> vinicius1983rj, o ubuntu comparado com o debian e um pouco bugado mesmo
<adiaswin> mas acredite em mim não tera erros
<CyL> vinicius1983rj: Outra coisa, não é o bot que conversa com você, somos nós que conversamos com você através do bot
<CyL> !bot | vinicius1983rj
<ubotu-br> vinicius1983rj: Olá, saiba que eu não sou uma pessoa de verdade, sou apenas um programa de computador popularmente chamado de 'bot'. Possuo um pequeno banco de dados com informações frequentemente utilizadas no canal, e também sou utilizado para auxiliar em sua administração. Caso você tenha conversado comigo, obrigado pela atenção, mas olhe com cuidado o histórico da conversa para ver quem me acionou!
<vinicius1983rj> adiaswin, qual a diferença de bug p erro?
<vinicius1983rj> adiaswin, td hora ele abre uma janela dizendo q ocorreu um erro
<CyL> vinicius1983rj: Bug é o erro no código fonte de um programa, erro pode se referir a esse e a qualquer outro tipo de erro
<adiaswin> vinicius1983rj, bug e uma falha em um dos arquivos que compoem um sistema operacional
<CyL> adiaswin: Podem existir bugs em arquivos que não são do sistema operacional atmbém :)
<vinicius1983rj> adiaswin, as vezes ele trava e qndo eu tava começando me disseram que linux nunca trava, hj sei q isso não é verdade, mas o ubuntu trava direto
<adiaswin> vinicius1983rj, qualquer sistema operacional trava ou tem erros
<vinicius1983rj> adiaswin, eu sei
<adiaswin> windows,mac os x, linux todos eles tem falhas
<vinicius1983rj> adiaswin, mas como eu disse ta me dando dor de cabeça. Mais q o rundow$
<adiaswin> falar de windows num canal sobre linux e crime
<adiaswin> (-:
<vinicius1983rj> adiaswin, e pode ser uma besteira mas me irrita um bocado toda hora ele buga no facebook e no youtube
<vinicius1983rj> adiaswin, concordo
<vinicius1983rj> adiaswin, existe uma legião que odeia o ubuntu
<vinicius1983rj> adiaswin, ele de fato é muito fácil de configurar e coisa  e tal
<vinicius1983rj> adiaswin, e possui as versoes mais recentes
<CyL> adiaswin, vinicius1983rj: Bom, desde que o respeito e a cordialidade sejam mantidos, e a conversa não esteja atrapalahndo outras relacionadas ao suporte do ubuntu, não vejo problema em falar. Linux não é religião :)
<adiaswin> vinicius1983rj, você poderia desabilitar o apport
<vinicius1983rj> adiaswin, o debian leva 2 a 3 anos p trocar de versão, e eu fico "parado no tempo"
<adiaswin> que e o programa que notifica os erros de algum programa ou sistema operacional
<vinicius1983rj> adiaswin, desabilitar o apport não tira os bug, erros ou o q seja. Eles estão lá e isso me incomoda, ainda q nao mude a minha vida
<adiaswin> vinicius1983rj, não ligo de ficar parado no tempo
<vinicius1983rj> adiaswin, eu ligo qndo quero uma funcionalidade e nao posso usar
<vinicius1983rj> adiaswin, mas dia 5 ta saindo a versão nova do debian
<CyL> vinicius1983rj: Olhe o Mint, uma alternativa excelente que implementa o melhor do debian e o melhor do ubuntu
<CyL> vinicius1983rj: Dizem que o Ubuntu vaai possuir uma linha rolling também, se isso se oficializar, acho que vc deveria considerar
<vinicius1983rj> CyL, tb ouvi falar, mas até lá....
<adiaswin> vinicius1983rj, então considere ir para o arch linux
<CyL> vinicius1983rj: Pelo que eu entendi (posso estar enganado) o 13.04 é justamente o primeiro release da linha rolling
<vinicius1983rj> é o q estou usando
<vinicius1983rj> CyL,  me confirma essa informação?
<CyL> vinicius1983rj: Não tenho como confirmar, uma vez que isso é baseado em especulação
<CyL> vinicius1983rj: Mas há alguns bons indícios
<vinicius1983rj> CyL, mas continuo tendo problemas com o youtube e o facebook
<CyL> vinicius1983rj: Ser uma distro rolling não significa que ela não apresenta problemas
<vinicius1983rj> CyL, pode parecer extremamente futil, mas me irrita profundamente
<vinicius1983rj> CyL, o debian tem menos problemas
<vinicius1983rj> CyL, o arch tb...
<CyL> vinicius1983rj: O arch apresenta os mesmos problemas de qualquer distro rolling
<CyL> vinicius1983rj: E o debian como vc mesmo disse é bastante atrasado
<CyL> vinicius1983rj: Veja, talvez a coisa mais espetacular sobre o Linus seja a possibilidade de escolha.
<CyL> *Linux
<vinicius1983rj> CyL, eu sou fã do arch!
<CyL> vinicius1983rj: E pq não fica com ele?
<adiaswin> pois e
<CyL> vinicius1983rj: É uma das distro mais bem documentadas?
<vinicius1983rj> CyL, concordo, mas é mais facil achar pacotes .deb
<CyL> vinicius1983rj: Eu particularmente não usaria o arch para desktop, mas isso é uma opção minha, não quer dizer que ele não seja uma distro espetacular.
<vinicius1983rj> CyL, eu ja usei ele um bom tempo
<CyL> vinicius1983rj: Toda escolha significa abrir mão de algua coisa. Além disso, o /opt está aí para seu uso e abuso :)
<vinicius1983rj> .....
<vinicius1983rj> Vou esperar até o dis 5 e ver c eu consigo sobreviver...
<CyL> vinicius1983rj: Vc pode instalar pacotes do debian no arch, e se usar o /opt terá poucos problemas
<vinicius1983rj> CyL, duvida de noob: como eu faço isso?
<jose__> bom dia
<vinicius1983rj> bom dia jose__
<jose__> gostaria de saber como posso receber um cd para instalar o ubuntu.
<adiaswin> bom dia jose__
<jose__> eu não consigo baixar na net.
<adiaswin> jose__, bem no caso você compraria um cd
<CyL> vinicius1983rj: Provavelmente vai ter que instalar o dpkg no arch, mas cada caso é um caso, eu particularmente nunca fiz isso exatamante, mas sempre que acho algo que não está empacotado para a distro que uso, acabo usando o /opt com um índice de sucesso muito grande
<CyL> jose__: Pq não consegue baixar?
<adiaswin> não e caro na verdade e barato
<vinicius1983rj> CyL, e como se usa o /opt?
<jose__> eu inicio a instalação mas chegando no final eu erro é informado.
<vinicius1983rj> CyL, e c eu uso o dpkg eu normalmente fico com um monte de dependencias na falta...
<CyL> vinicius1983rj: Nada de diferente, o /opt é apenas um diretório reservado pela FHS para instalação de softwares para os quais não existe pacotes para o sistema
<CyL> vinicius1983rj: Evidentemente teria que baixar as dependências
<CyL> !detalhes | jose__
<vinicius1983rj> CyL,  ai esta a dor d cabeça. o apt faz isso por mim
<ubotu-br> jose__: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<CyL> vinicius1983rj: Pq não tenta o mint então?
<vinicius1983rj> CyL,  fale-me sobre ele
<CyL> vinicius1983rj: vinicius1983rj http://www.linuxmint.com/
<jose__> há a opção de receber um cd de instalação do ubuntu?
<vinicius1983rj> obrigado pela ajuda.... mas eu tenho q ir lavar uma cosinha hehehe
<vinicius1983rj> []'s
<CyL> jose__: Como dito, teria que comprar
<jose__> comprar um cd virgem e enviar para alguem ou comprar o cd já gravado?
<CyL> jose__: Comprar o cd já gravadp
<Julinux> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/e1a0600140c17e655d98bf05ba472a1e795cccb6?authuser=0&hl=pt-BR
<YanGM> alguém sabe um jeito de compartilhar uma impressora com decência no Debian?
<fbdfh> Qualquer computador pode usar Ubuntu?
<converge> fbdfh: o q exatamente quer saber?
<fbdfh> O meu computador é muito antigo!!!
<converge> fbdfh: vc pode instalar uma distro q rode uma interface grafica mais leve
<converge> ql a config. do seu pc
<converge> ?
<jonatan> oi
<jonatan> eu estou com uma dúvida
<jonatan> eu queria saber como se coloca tudo em português
<jonatan> no ubuntu
<alvaro__> instale o pcts de idiomas
<alvaro__> qual versão do seu Ubuntu?
<jonatan> mas toda vez que tento não consigo
<jonatan> 13.04
<alvaro__> Painel Inicial/Suporte a Idiomas
<jonatan> ah
<jonatan> consegui
<jonatan> muito obrigado
<alvaro__> Estou Utilizando a 12.04-2 LTS
<jonatan> acho que era a internet lenta
<jonatan> kkkkkkkkkk
<alvaro__> isso é o que mais tem rsrsrsrs
<jonatan> kkkk
<jonatan> é
<jonatan> valeu
<Ab_> Como atualizar o Ubuntu 12.10 para o Ubuntu 13.04, uma vez que o "Atualizador de Programas" não está conseguindo apresentar a nova versão para atualização?
<Ab_> Não entendi.
<tubarao> boa tarde
<Ab_> boa tarde
<tubarao> teve algum lançamento recente de versão ubuntu
<Ab_> sim. A 13.04.
<tubarao> teve muitas novidades
<Ab_> como assim?
<tubarao> teve melhorias
<Ab_> Ainda não consegui atualizar para a nova versão. Daí minha pergunta inicial.
<Ab_> Como atualizar o Ubuntu 12.10 para o Ubuntu 13.04, uma vez que o "Atualizador de Programas" não está conseguindo apresentar a nova versão para atualização? Alguém aí sabe?
<Rodrigo> Boa tarde a todos
<mafi0s0> Pessoal estou a procura de video aulas para Ubuntu 12, alguem pode indicar?
<CMathe> boa tarde a todos
<robs> boa tarde
<MarconM> robs, boa tarde
<robs> Alguem sabe me falar como faz para que quando ativar o capslock e desativar não aconteça isso DOwnload , porque encomoda demais ter que esperar alguns segundos para que possa digitar novamente sem que saia outra letra maiscula, alguem sabe como arrumar isso?
<KurtKraut> robs, o que tem a ver o capslock com o download de arquivos?!
<robs> KurtKraut, não eu dei um exemplo tipo eu digito muito rapido e quando uso capslock a tecla ainda fica maiscula entende? tipo OLa , OI , digitar senhas e ficam assim SEnha123seNHa
<KurtKraut> robs, Não use capslock, use SHIFT.
<robs> KurtKraut, okay né kkkk
<skate_forever> boa tarde senhores
<robs> Alguem conhece um forum que tem varios tipos de assuntos no mundo da computação? Automação , Programação, Invasão etc?
<KurtKraut> robs, já procurou no Google?
<robs> KurtKraut, procurei alguns aqui mas queria saber outros.
<diego> boa tarde pessoal gostaria de ajuda
<Guest25848> não consigo de modo algum instalar league of legends com wine nem mesmo com o playlinux
<foreverstallone> estou com o pc em dualboot como fazer ele arrancar direto no linu
<foreverstallone> *ubuntu
<foreverstallone> ?
<foreverstallone> por que, tem sempre uns 50 online e só uns 1 - 2 respondem:
<foreverstallone> *???
<converge> cara achq q a gente é obrigado a ajudar -_-
<tiagoscd> sim, cada figura
<converge> engraçado é q é sempre umas perguntas q 2min no google resolve
<tiagoscd> o pior é que eu ia responder, só que fui ver e já tava off
<converge> hehe, eu tbm
<EdilsonAndrade> Olá a todo!
<EdilsonAndrade> Por favor, alguém aqui sabe como faz para o plex funcionar? Pois já li muitas coisas, pesquisei e nenhuma delas me ajudou!
<EdilsonAndrade> KurtKraut: ta ai?
<EdilsonAndrade> Kurt ta ai?
<eduardo> Boa tarde!
<eduardo> Eu estou com um problema alguém pode me ajudar?
<tiagoscd> !alguem | eduardo
<ubotu-br> eduardo: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<eduardo> Ok! desculpa.
<tiagoscd> sem problemas :)
<eduardo> Bom, eu estou usando o Ubuntu 13.04 mais o meu audio não funciona direito! Ele tem esse bug aqui "https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1063965" da versão 12.10, já faz um bom tempo que reportaram esse bug e até agora a Canonical não resolveu. :(
<ubotu-br> Launchpad bug 1063965 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Choppy sound in 12.10" (affected: 14, heat: 72) [Undecided,Confirmed]
<eduardo> Eu achava que a versão 13.04 não teria mais esse bug.
<tiagoscd> eduardo: é um laptop ou desktop?
<eduardo> É um desktop.
<eduardo> Placa de audio integrada Realtek ALC662
<tiagoscd> qual a saída de "lspci -n | grep -i audio"? (se tiver mais de três linhas favor usar o paste.ubuntu.com e mandar o link)
<KurtKraut> eduardo, caso realmente esse bug se refira exatamente a placa de som que você tem, nesses casos, ou resta esperar  a correção ser lançada nos repositórios ou providenciar outra placa de áudio.
<tiagoscd> ah, se puder adicione mais um N no lspci
<eduardo> KurtKraut, como eu já disse a placa de audio é integrada, não tem possibilidade de upgrade!
<eduardo> tiagoscd, Não entendi!
<KurtKraut> eduardo, você pude usar uma placa PCI de som ou uma placa USB.
<KurtKraut> Ou seja, uma placa offboard.
<eduardo> KurtKraut, onde eu posso achar uma placa de audio PCI Simples? É que a minha motherboard só tem entrada PCI Simples, não tem PCI-E.
<KurtKraut> eduardo, https://www.balaodainformatica.com.br/site/index.asp?categoria3=20
<eduardo> KurtKraut, Obrigado!
<KurtKraut> eduardo, http://www.kabum.com.br/hardware/placas-de-som/pci
<KurtKraut> eduardo, eu confio nestas duas lojas.
<eduardo> KurtKraut, Ok! Eu vou comprar essa daqui "https://www.balaodainformatica.com.br/site/index.asp?prod_id=3608&Promocao=placa_de_som_5_1_c_media_6ch_sistema_5_1___leadership_leadership" só espero que esse problema com o audio suma de vez! kkk
<KurtKraut> eduardo, dá uma googleada para ter certeza se essa placa de som é compatível com Linux. A anos que não encontro incompatibilidades. As mais famosas como as da SoundBlaster sempre tive compatibilidade.
<KurtKraut> eduardo, uma vantagem da compra não presencial é que pelo código do consumidor, você tem 7 dias para desistir da compra sem ter que dar justificativa
<eduardo> KurtKraut, O problema é que o orçamento está apertado esse mês e não dá para comprar um placa de som muito cara. Só abaixo dos R$ 50,00. kkk
<KurtKraut> eduardo, Então se você comprar uma placa incompatível, você pode devolver. Só não vale abusar desse direito. Os lojistas têm conta para pagar :P
<eduardo> KurtKraut, Entendo! Eu já comprei umas 7 vezes pela internet antes através do mercado livre, nunca tive problemas.
<silvio> também ja comprei milhares de vezes
<silvio> nunca tive boro
<eduardo> KurtKraut, Mais eu acho que o problema é no hardware mesmo pois todas as distros Linux baseadas no Debian o meu audio não funciona!
<matheus_carvalho> boa noite a todos
<novato> como faço para o openjdk funcionar no chromium??? EXEMPLO: pagina de banco do brasil...
<KurtKraut> novato, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Browser_plugin
<eduardo> Boa noite!
<thenoob> Como eu faço para registrar um canal?
<tiagoscd> thenoob: apesar de aqui não ser o canal ideal para perguntar, segue: /msg ChanServ register #canal
<thenoob> tiagoscd, Obrigado! E desculpa.
<tiagoscd> no problems :)
<thenoob> tiagoscd, Como eu faço para ver as informações de um canal?
<tiagoscd> thenoob: pvt
<thenoob> tiagoscd, Ok!
<rviana> ?
<MarconM> tiagoscd, \o
<MarconM> quanto tempo
<MarconM> tiagoscd, 13.04 aqui =D
<tiagoscd> MarconM: pois é, sumiu :)
<MarconM> trabalhando demais
<MarconM> tiagoscd, entrei para o time do ubuntu mobile
<MarconM> ubuntu touch neh
<MarconM> kkk
<tiagoscd> MarconM: show :)
<rviana> Boa noite
<tiagoscd> boa
<rviana> Amigos, tenho uma GeForce 9500 GT e estou querendo testar uns jogos do steam no Ubuntu 13.04. Alguém saberia me dizer se os drivers do repositório oficial são recomendados?
<KurtKraut> rviana, uso eles sem problemas para jogar Team Fortress 2.
<rviana> qual deles vc instalou, KurtKraut?
<KurtKraut> rviana, o que o Ubuntu sugeriu (e instalou) sozinho.
<rviana> KurtKraut, o driver instalado durante a instalação do sistema é o suficiente?
<KurtKraut> rviana, desde que ele seja o proprietário da nvidia e não o noveau, sim.
<rviana> KurtKraut, como resultado do comando "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" descobri que tenho o pacote "nvidia-common" instalado. Seria o suficiente?
<KurtKraut> rviana, sim
<tiagoscd> rviana: o pacote nvidia-common apenas verifica se o driver proprietário está disponível
<tiagoscd> basicamente ao instalar ubuntu ele vem junto
<tiagoscd> mas não significa que tens o driver proprietário ativado
<tiagoscd> s/ativado/instalado/
<rviana> tiagoscd, como verifico isso?
<tiagoscd> rviana: qual o modelo da sua placa?
<tiagoscd> pra ver se tá instalado é só digitar "lsmod | grep -i nvidia"
<rviana> tiagoscd, minha placa é uma GeForce 9500 GT
<rviana> tiagoscd, o comando que vc mencionou não retornou nenhuma informaçõ
<tiagoscd> rviana: o item "Programas e atualizações"
<rviana> o "aptitude search | grep nvidia" retornou varios resultados, dentre eles o pacote nvidia-310. Esse pacote seria um driver?
<tiagoscd> tem uma aba "Drivers adicionais"
<rviana> achei, tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> na aba ali aparece os drivers disponíveis para sua placa
<rviana> achei
<tiagoscd> :)
<rviana> obrigado
<rviana> vou instalar o que tem "testado" entre parenteses
<tiagoscd> se tiver algum chamado nvidia-current
<tiagoscd> recomendo ele
<rviana> tiagoscd, nenhum deles tem "nvidia-current", mas todos tem "proprietario" entre parenteses e apenas um "proprietario, testado"
<rviana> vou instalar esse último
<tiagoscd> rviana: beleza
<EdilsonAndrade> blz ai galera?
<tiagoscd> beleza e por aí?
<EdilsonAndrade> blz
<rviana> Reiniciando o sistema. Volto já! ;)
<EdilsonAndrade> po cara, hoje infelizmente voltei para o win
<EdilsonAndrade> passei o fim de semana todo apanhando do ubuntu
<EdilsonAndrade> tudo por conta do plex media server e uma planilha q tenho no excell que lá abre muito bagunçada
<EdilsonAndrade> não da para ser usado por familia
<Barna> EdilsonAndrade, compartilha suas dificuldades, vamos ver se podemos ajudar!
<EdilsonAndrade> Barna obrigado, eu fiquei muito frustrado, se não tem noção e por aqui tentaram me ajudar tb, mas sem sucesso, nos foruns, pesquisas google, mas eu acho q a versão 13.04 não está madura suficiente
<EdilsonAndrade> o plex media server, com hd externo q é conectado na usb ntfs acho q era o problema
<EdilsonAndrade> ai tentei copiar o arquivo .mkv para a area do linux dava erro depois de um tempo q ia tentar adicionar as sessões apontando para o hd interno (ext4)
<EdilsonAndrade> Ai o plex media server qdo apontava para o usb não mostrava as pastas q tinha no usb hd externo, só ia até o volume q tava montado
<EdilsonAndrade> segue outros topicos, para fazer algo no fstab, fiz, mas não com sucesso como outros...
<EdilsonAndrade_> Olá
<EdilsonAndrade_> caiu a conexao
#ubuntu-br 2014-04-21
<subzer0> oO
<subzer0> mix
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<basketball> !english
<ubotu-br> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<assef> Boa noite
<ghs> Alguem aqui dispoto a me ajudar ?
<sddsdsds> Pessoal, porfavor, me ajuda a entender o que está acontecendo aqui com o Ubuntu 14.04.
<sddsdsds> Eu instalei e reinstalei diversas vezes. São vários bugs. A tela some do nada; não consivo remover icons do Dash; está um loucura o Ubuntu 14.04. Por favor alguem aqui ?
<Ernandes> aee
<Ernandes> meda
<Rudolf> !:
<Ernandes> #!
<georgerock88__> Bom dia galera, estou precisando de ajuda. Minha placa de video AMD 8670M não funciona na versão 13.10 e nem na versão nova 14.04. Estou impossibilitado de migrar pra essa versão nova, pois o driver só funciona na versão 13.04. Alguem tem solução pra esse problema?
<Ernandes> procura os driver proprietarios  dela
<yangm> que programa de cad vocês usam (pra planejamento de quartos)
<Ernandes> draftsight
<yangm> Ernandes, free?
<Ernandes> sim
<Ernandes> cad 2d
<yangm> Ernandes, não tem vista 3d, mobílias, etc?
<Ernandes> nao lembro
<Ernandes> instala e faz seus testes
<yangm> estou vendo o site deles
<Ernandes> otimo
<georgerock88__> Ernandes: vou tentar ver se dessa forma dá certo, obg
<yangm> como faço pra testar o mir e o unity 8 no ubuntu 14.04?
<igormariano> uma maquina virtual para o ubuntu ?
<igormariano> alguem sabe uma maquina virtual para o ubuntu ?
<KurtKraut> igormariano, Eu suspeito que você saiba a resposta.
<KurtKraut> igormariano, O que é que você já pesquisou a respeito?
<Ernandes> rss
<Ernandes> kvm
<igormariano> achei apenas o vmware
<igormariano> virtualbox, mais o link de download nao funciona
<Ernandes> virt-manager
<KurtKraut> igormariano, Você quer rodar o Ubuntu virtualizado ou no Ubuntu virtualizar outro sistema?
<igormariano> ubuntu virtualizar outro sistema
<KurtKraut> igormariano, Instale o VirtualBox a partir do sistema de pacotes. Diferentemente do Windows, você não tem que ficar indo nos sites do softwares para baixar programas. Mande o Ubuntu baixar e instalar para você.
<KurtKraut> igormariano, Faça isso pela Central de Programas do Ubuntu, você vai achar o VirtualBox lá.
<davidmaquina> bom dia gente como faço pra montar um pendriver de 128 mb no ubuntu 13.10?
<igormariano> certo
<KurtKraut> davidmaquina, montar? É só espetar e ele será detectado automaticamente.
<gustavo> Estou precisando de ajuda com relação ao Ubuntu 14.04. Ele me parece louco!
<KurtKraut> gustavo, Instale de novo do zero, sem fazer upgrad.e
<gustavo> Eu não consigo instalar, remove, atualizar o sistema; As vezes a tela desaparece e return ao estado anterior; System Settings, eu não consigo usá-lo; Remover is icones do Dash, também, eu não consigo. O que está acontecendo ? Eu instalei e reinstalei diversas vezes com diferentes maneiras. Alguem pode me ajudar a entender o que pode está acontecendo com o Ubuntu 14.04 na minha maquina ?
<KurtKraut> gustavo, Aqui é o pior lugar para você pedir ajuda para problemas complexos. Poste um relato detalhado dos problemas que vem enfrentando no fórum. Investigue também a possibilidade de você estar usando uma ISO corrompida para instalar.
<gustavo> Não há uma forma de dizer o que está acontecendo, são diversas falhas que está ocorrendo com o Ubuntu 14.04.
<gustavo> KurtKraut, Eu baixei uma nova ISO diversas vezes. Eu fiz um relato no Askubuntu.com, eles próprios nao consiguiu me ajudar.
<KurtKraut> gustavo, Se lá não conseguem te ajudar aqui vai ser mais improvável ainda.
<gustavo> A única falha que posso passar para você que está ocorrendo é essa: sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/mynickname/0: No such file or directory
<gustavo> Esse erro ocorre, quando vou usar o apt-get update e apt-get upgrade. Sinceramente, é coisa de louco o que está ocorrendo com o Ubuntu 14.04.
<KurtKraut> gustavo, Na sessão live os problemas são iguais ou só acontece quando instalado?
<gustavo> Alguns me dizem está com problema com hardware, mas isso é improvável, pois, eu instalei o Ubuntu 12.04 e está funcionando perfeitamente!
<gustavo> KurtKraut, Eu não testei a versão live.
<KurtKraut> gustavo, Os sintomas são de problema de hardware sim. A sessão live tiraria a prova dos nove quanto ao HD.
<KurtKraut> gustavo, Quanto a RAM existe um teste para ser rodado de memória quando você inicia o boot, próximo do momento onde você escolhe o idioma. Vale a pena rodar (embora se prepare para levar umas 4h nisso)
<gustavo> KurtKraut, Na primeira vez que eu instalei o Ubuntu 14.04, eu selecionei a opção de criptografar o disko na instalação do Ubuntu. Será se isso danificou algo ?
<KurtKraut> gustavo, Dano? Não.
<KurtKraut> gustavo, Enquanto você não progredir na investigação para excluir problemas de hardware ninguém vai poder te ajudar.
<gustavo> Compreendo.
<gustavo> Mas, com relação ao Ubuntu 12.04 está funcionando pefeitamente, ainda existe possibilidade de ser o hardware ?
<KurtKraut> gustavo, quantas pessoas você acha que no mundo estão usando o Ubuntu 14.04 no momento?
<gustavo> Bilhões, e somente eu que estou relatando esses problemas.
<KurtKraut> gustavo, exato. Isso nos faz suspeitar mais do seu hardware do que do Ubuntu, concorda comigo?
<gustavo> Sim.
<KurtKraut> gustavo, Se 1% destas pessoas estivessem enfrentando os problemas que você enfrenta, esse canal estaria lotado de gente gritando por ajuda.
<gustavo> Sim.
<gustavo> KurtKraut, veja que estranho, no momento me parece que ele está funcionando, mas daqui a pouco ele começa a usar drogas e da uma de doido.
<gustavo> É muito estranho.
<KurtKraut> gustavo, Algo bastante compatível com problemas de hardware.
<gustavo> KurtKraut, enfim.. você me recomenda fazer o teste do memtest para verificar erros na ram ?
<KurtKraut> gustavo, Pare de chorar/rezar e trabalhe: teste a sessão live, use por algumas horas, tente nela reproduzir os sintomas.
<gustavo> KurtKraut, se caso ocorrer, qual hipótese eu deveria levantar ?
<KurtKraut> gustavo, defeito na RAM.
<gustavo> KurtKraut, me parece está funcionando, eu consegui fazer atualização sem erros.
<igormariano> o virtual box não instala pelo pacote do ubuntu também, vou procurar por outro
<KurtKraut> igormariano, E você está tentando instalar exatamente como?
<igormariano> pela centra de programas  do ubuntu
<igormariano> agora instalou
<rfsilveira1> Algumas coisas ainda não funcionam no 14.04 mas dentro em breve já vão está portadas para a nova versão
<rfsilveira1> O cinnamon e um exemplo...  Estou usando o niglty...  Pq não stable ainda não tem
<rfsilveira1> Mas estou com um problema no chromium...  Ele simplesmente não funciona da crash toda hora...  Nem abre página nenhuma...  Alguém com isso the?
<alncs> Muito bom, 1ª vez no IRC, Bem, pretendo adotar uma distro linux, vejo que archlinux e slackware são bem legais, mas talvez um pouco pesado pra iniciar, então penso em ubuntu, por isso pesso que listem algumas dicas de por onde começar, obrigado!
<n3wb1e> ola?
<assef> olá como vai
<Ernandes> hi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<felipealmeida> astroo-: ola
<astroo-> ola
<luis_> ola queria tirar uma duvida, veio uma msg no meu pc quando tentei esta o ubuntu no meu pc ( this kernel requires an x86-64 cpu, but only detected an i686 cpu. unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu.) pelo que entendi e que me sistema suporta 32bit, e tentei estar o de 64
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> a de 32 da pelo que vi 1 vez aqui
<r2d2___> oi
<r2d2___> estou com um problema toda vez que ligo o sistema aparece um erro com a seguinte mensagem: expected 32678 bits found 0 gostaria de saber que codigo devo utilizar para normalizar o processo
<r2d2___> a versao eh a mais nova 14.04
<astroo-> ola
<r2d2___> oi pode me ajudar com isso?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<r2d2___> obrigado
<r2d2___> aguardando.. :D
<igorCA> alguém ?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<igorCA> Boa noite!
<igorCA> eu gostaria de contar um problema que está acontecendo comigo no ubuntu 14.04
<igorCA> quando eu vou aumentar ou diminuir o som o controlador de áudio simplesmente perde o controle
<astroo-> ola
<igorCA> você pode testar também
<igorCA> coloca uma música para tocar e depois tente aumentar e diminuir o som pelo indicador de som do sistema.
<r2d2___> oi ainda estou aguardando a resposta sobre o error expected 32678 founded 0
<r2d2___> qual codigo devo usar para normalizar esse erro, tenho a impressao que baixei a versao de 64 e meu pc eh 32
<r2d2___> a versao nova 14.04LTS
<r2d2___> alguem sabe o que pode ser?
<igorCA> acho que não tem ninguém
<igorCA> aqui
<EmanueLopes> BOA noite galera vim encomodar vc de novo....
<EmanueLopes> ^^
<igorCA> boa noite
<igorCA> EmanueLopes você pode me dizer uma coisa
<igorCA> o indicador de som do ubuntu 14;-4 está funcionando perfeitamente aí ?
<igorCA> *14.04
<EmanueLopes> Gente meu skype ta dando erro de audio e nao quer ler a can
<astroo-> ola
<igorCA> ninguém ON
<rssolivei> EmanueLopes, vc ajustou as configurações do aplicativo
<igorCA> tudo aqui está padrão
<igorCA> as vezes o controlador de som me obdece
<igorCA> mas na maioria das vezes o controlador de som se descontrola
<igorCA> aumenta e diminui do nada
<igorCA> *som
<igor__> oi?
<igor__> fui
<astroo-> ve o privado
<igor__> ok
<petim214> ola senhores
<jequie> olá
<jequie> o que a versão 14.04 traz de novo
<jequie> ?
<astroo-> ola
<jequie> olá
<astroo-> bugs ja esta provado
<jequie> acabaram de disponibilizar a versão 14.04 do ubuntu né?
<astroo-> sim
<jequie> e o que ela traz de novo,em relação a versão 13.10?
<astroo-> ve no site do ubuntu
<jequie> valeu vei
<jequie> voce me ajudou demais
<astroo-> ok
<petim214> estava utilizando o opesuse
<petim214> a pouco tempo
<petim214> troquei pelo ubuntu devido não conseguir instalar a minha placa de vídeo nvidia optimus pelo bumblebee
<petim214> essa central de programas ubuntu é foda
<petim214> você instala pacotes e
<petim214> resolve as dependencias de pacotes anteriormente não instalados  em um só clique
<petim214> show de bola
<LionBR> alguem?
#ubuntu-br 2014-04-22
<petim214> eu
<dk_millares> boa noite
<dk_millares> alguem usa ubuntu server + xen?
<dk_millares> alguem aqui
<astroo-> ola
<dk_millares> ola novamente astroo-
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Igortopo> Pessoal, instalei o ubunto 13.10 e nao consigo fazer a instalação de nenhum software nele
<Igortopo> alguem pode me ajudar?
<dk_millares> instala o 13.04 cara
<astroo-> ja se foi
<dk_millares> 14
<ghs> kurtkraut ?
<guubs> oxe
<guubs> como eu faço
<guubs> pra instalar o pacote pt-br no meu servidor
<guubs> toda pagina q eu hospedo que tem acento na palavra
<guubs> fica todo zuado
<guubs> fica tipo: aqui voc� pode
<guubs> CentOS release 5.5
<dk_millares> isso deve ser alguma config cara
<guubs> po
<guubs> é no php
<guubs> mais ja fiz tudo
<guubs> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Problemas-com-acentuacao-no-PHP-e-MySQL
<guubs> nao resolveu
<dk_millares> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13104615/utf-8-character-set-centos-php guubs
<guubs> pronto
<guubs> consegui
<guubs> pus o encoding utf-8
<dk_millares> ;)
<dk_millares> acho q vc tava errando nno termo de busca
<dk_millares> "utf 8 web server centos 5"
<guubs> po
<guubs> na vdd eu tava aqui salvando o arquivo
<guubs> no winscp
<guubs> dai quando fui editar o arquivo
<guubs> tinha la a opçao encoding
<guubs> ele fez sozim nem editei nada
<dk_millares> entao ta
<dk_millares> =)
<dk_millares> bye
<BRChat2838> lol
<BRChat2838> tao pakotando a 89fm
<int> Alguem pode me dizer como usar o spotfy no ubuntu, se existe algum programa que substitua o spotflux
<Carom> Boa tarde pessoal!
<Carom> Por favor, podem me dar uma ajudinha... Vou colocar o UBUNTU no Pc do meu pai... o Sistema dele é de 32-bits. O "RECOMENDADO" na pagina inicial é o de 64-bits...  QUAL DEVO colocar? Sigo a lógica e coloco o de 32-bits ? OU sigo o recomendado e colo o de 64-bits em cima do sistema de 32-bits ??? MUITO OBRIGADO DESDE JÁ ! Vlw
<FelipeCosse> Carom, quanto de Memoria RAM seu PC tem?
<Carom> 4 gb
<FelipeCosse> Coloca 64bits
<Carom> Obrigado !   Muito curioso isso neh! 64bits num sistema de 32 o.O    =)
<Carom> No meu eu to usando o ubuntu 12.10 e apesar de ter 4gb de Ram funciona tudo perfeito aqui...
<Carom> usando 32-bits
<Carom> Digo, 12.04
<FelipeCosse> Se você instalar o 31-bits vai ocorrer tudo normal tbm... Mas o recomendado é utilizar 32bits para computadores com 2GB ou menos de RAM e 64bits para mais de 2 GB de RAM.
<mathaus> eu tenho win 8.1 pro, vale apena colocar o ubuntu 12 substituindo ou como um segundo sistema em outra partição do HD?
<j2_> Olá, tenho um ubuntu 14.04 e toda vez que ligo o brilho da tela está no máximo. Tem alguma configuração que possa fazer pra ele gravar o último ajuste realizado e quando reiniciar voltar como configurei?
<j2_> Olá, tenho um ubuntu 14.04 e toda vez que ligo o brilho da tela está no máximo. Tem alguma configuração que possa fazer pra ele gravar o último ajuste realizado e quando reiniciar voltar como configurei?
<rcheleguini> j2_: tenta ajustar o brilho nas configuracoes de gerenciamento de energia
<rcheleguini> http://www.maketecheasier.com/configure-screen-brightness-in-ubuntu/
<rcheleguini> talvez ajude
<Elfon> j2_: qual modelo do eu notebook?
<j2_> no painel de configurações eu consigo alterar, assim como nas teclas de função. Porém quando eu reinicio o notebook ele sempre inicia com o brilho na máxima potência. Notebook Dell Inspiron N1030.
<Guest5322> Boa tarde... instalei Xubuntu, preciso instalar minha impressora. Já baixei o driver, mas não sei instalar, é tar.gz
<Guest5322> Alguém ai?!
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguem aí já instalou o sistema num ssd?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<alvaro> instalei o Ubuntu14.04 de 64bits, porem ele não quer reconhecer os 4 gigas de RAM, existe uma solução?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<alvaro> no aguardo
<alvaro> Só reconhece 3.1 de RAM
<astroo-> o sistema 32 bits e isso
<alvaro> mas é de 64 bits
<alvaro> por isso da minha duvida
<alvaro> astroo-   veja isso http://imagebin.org/307034
<astroo-> como nao e importante por enquanto
<astroo-> pode ser algum bug
<astroo-> tenta mais tarde na possivel ajuda
<KurtKraut> alvaro, sua placa de vídeo não é de memória compartilhada? Se for, ela consome parte da RAM.
<alvaro> mas era para mostrar a quantidade real da RAM, não?
<alvaro> pelo menos na Foto que mostrei?
#ubuntu-br 2014-04-23
<alvaro> a versão 14 tá divertida rsrsrsrs
<alvaro> o Kernel já teve de ser trocado
<astroo-> ainda bem
<alvaro> astroo- ainda não troquei pois minha net é uma porcaria.
<alvaro> mas estou desconfiado que a hora que eu trocar ele reconhece a memoria RAM completamente, tomara
<marcelomauro> aqui nao recebi aviso de novo kernel
<alvaro> entra via Synaptic
<astroo-> ok
<alvaro> já tem
<marcelomauro> eu acabei de fazer um apt-get update e não tinha
<alvaro> 3.13.0.24.28 para 3.13.0.24.29
<alvaro> Marcelo deu o maior trabalho instalar o ubuntu restrict extras só dava erro sem parar
<marcelomauro> eu tou usando o ubuntu gnome
<marcelomauro> tem uns erros engraçados mesmo
<converge> vcs recompilam o kernel no braço ?
<alvaro> consegui baixar o synaptic e a coisa andou
<marcelomauro> por exemplo, em alguns lugares ele ainda acusa o 13.10
<marcelomauro> converge, eu não
<marcelomauro> preguiça
<converge> marcelomauro: tinha um tempo q fazia, melhora MUITO a performance, o problema é o tempo q isso toma
<alvaro> Marcelo eu instalei direto do Ubuntu.com
<alvaro> nos demais sites não tem nada
<marcelomauro> alvaro, o meu já tava no ...29
<alvaro> o meu veio com 28 estranho
<marcelomauro> agora que vi pelo synaptic
<alvaro> to achando que não saiu a versão final para o Brasil
<marcelomauro> converge, não sei se melhora tanto, porque os binários já estão compilados para esta arquitetura
<alvaro> marcelo sua versão é 32 ou 64 ?
<converge> marcelomauro: a uns 10 anos atras melhorava muito, porque tem muito modulo q vc nao usa ativo, p/ atender n possibilidades
<marcelomauro> converge, talvez no caso de um periférico específico... uma placa de video.. como eu não uso para isso (jogos e talz)
<marcelomauro> 64 bits
<marcelomauro> alvaro
<alvaro> pois o meu é 64 e veio com o 28, baixei faz poucos minutos
<marcelomauro> converge, eu acho mais legal fazer isso com um BSD
<alvaro> O que está acontecendo????
<converge> marcelomauro: bsd nao é minha praia, pro meu uso acaba me empacando no q preciso fazer, pra quem sabe user deve ser mt bom, n sei
<marcelomauro> converge, pois é... só na horas vagas mesmo. Eu uso no dia a dia debian e ubuntu.
<petim214> alguem?
<astroo-> petim214  eu sempre
<petim214> seguinte você já instalou o office2010 com o wine?
<astroo-> nao, da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Novo> .:: Boa noite.....!!!
<Novo> ME AJUDA  Como instalar impressora Samsung ML-1860 no Xubuntu?
<Novo> [ preciso urgente ]
<Novo> PFVR
<astroo-> ola
<Novo> Como instalar impressora Samsung ML-1860 no Xubuntu?
<Novo> Eu sou novo no sistema....
<Novo> Alguém ai...?!
<astroo-> eu sempre
<astroo-> no site da samsung nao tem nada?
<Novo> tem os drives... já baixei, mas não sei instalart
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Tone> boa noite
<Guest47357> fiz  a reinstalacao do ubuntu 14.04 e  afuncao desbloquerar do lancador nao esta funcionando
<CMathe> bom dia a todos
<Rodrigo___> Bom dia!
<Rodrigo___> Galera estou com a seguinte dúvida, gostaria de saber se é possível definir uma pasta no SO para que sempre quando o usuário fosse salvar alguma coisa ele já fosse direcionado para a pasta desejada.
<Emilio_Eiji> Rodrigo___: não entendi muito bem... qndo o usuario salvar um arquivo em um diretório ele jogar o arquivo pra outro?
<Rodrigo___> Não, por exemplo, abre o libreoffice e ao clicar em salvar, eu quero que apareça em uma pasta determinada, pois trabalho com crianças com muito pouca instrução e isso me facilitaria.
<Rodrigo___> Hoje, como padrão ele vai para home/documentos
<Emilio_Eiji> hummmm no caso não seria só o libreoffice né... seria qualquer arquivo?
<Rodrigo___> qualquer arquivo que fosse necessário salvar
<Emilio_Eiji> entendi...
<Emilio_Eiji> nesse caso não vou conseguir te ajudar =/
<Rodrigo___> =/
<Julinux_> Bom dia pessoal
<Julinux_> Preciso realizar um teste de benchmark do desempenho do Windows 2012 hospedado pelo KVM no Ubuntu 14.04 Server, Alguém poderia me dar uma ideia de como fazer isso?
<Julinux_> Preciso realizar um teste de benchmark do desempenho do Windows 2012 hospedado pelo KVM no Ubuntu 14.04 Server, Alguém poderia me dar uma ideia de como fazer isso?
<Ubuntuser> Bom dia Julinux_
<Ubuntuser> Caso não consiga uma resposta por aqui, tente no nosso fórum, lista de discussão ou até mesmo no nosso grupo no Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.br.org/
<Julinux_> Pow, não tenho Facebook :(
<Julinux_> e nem gosto
<Ubuntuser> Tenta as outras opções, Julinux_
<Julinux_> Ubuntuser: O Procedimento de instalação do KVM no Ubuntu 14.04 é o mesmo?
<Ubuntuser> Nunca o fiz
<Julinux_> POrque toda vez muda essa powa
<Julinux_> Quando a gente aprende já tem que aprender de novo a cada nova versão
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Tony35> bom dia
<Tony35> reinstalei meu ubuntu 14.04 e agora ta dando um problema no lancador. A função "desbloqueio do lançador" nao esta funcionando
<Tony35> como posso corrigir isso?
<Ubuntuser> Caso não consiga uma resposta por aqui, tente no nosso fórum, lista de discussão ou até mesmo no nosso grupo no Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.br.org/
<Ubuntuser> blza, Tony35 ?
<Tony35> blz, Ubuntuser
<Tony35> obrigado
<Ubuntuser> you're welcome
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Emilio_Eiji> tarde
<mirqui> blza :)
<ChronosGOD> Boa tarde povo.. alguem sabe onde ou como alternar entre as placas de video integrada e dedicada... minhas placas sao radeon hd8850m e intel graphics
<ChronosGOD> ja adiantao que bumblebee e prime nao funfam nessas placas
<ChronosGOD> adianto*
<sky_fy> ja esta usando o Ubuntu 14.04?
<mirqui> vai no site da placa
<ChronosGOD> sim
<ChronosGOD> sim para a primera pergunta e o que eu devo procurar no site mirqui ? driver? porque to usando aqui os que o ubuntu recomendou
<mirqui> deve ter um para windows , outro para os demais sistemas
<mirqui> mas se está usando o do ubuntu , pode estar corrompido
<mirqui> vc fez a instalação correta ?
<ChronosGOD> olha essa pergunta é complicado, se a instalação correta significa que se houve erros na instalação eu posso dizer que ta tudo bem, mas se tinha de seguir um manual isso eu nao fiz :D
<ChronosGOD> kkkk
<sky_fy> eu tinha ouvido que o Ubuntu 14.04 iria reconhecer e instalar essas placas de video comutáveis
<sky_fy> mas ainda não cheguei a instalar esse Ubuntu
<ChronosGOD> 0:IGD:+:Pwr:0000:00:02.0
<ChronosGOD> 1:DIS: :DynOff:0000:03:00.0
<ChronosGOD> essa e a saida do arquivo de switch que tem a placa a tiva
<ChronosGOD> "/sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch"
<ChronosGOD> lembrando.. eu preciso de uma solução parecida com o prime ou bumblebee para fazer um "switch" entre as placas... ou caso o ubuntu faça isso sozinho eu nem mexo mais..
<ChronosGOD> creio que os drivers ja sao os corretos.. preciso mesmo é ativar a placa dedicada
<ChronosGOD> pra fazer uns testes...
<ChronosGOD> na real mesmo... eu nem sei dizer com total certeza qual a placa ativa... pelo arquivo de switch e com lshw eu consigo ver mais ou menos que é a intel mas nao achei nada no ubuntu ja configurado ou que me mostre isso
<ChronosGOD> ja cacei uma porrada de how-to's mas nada que deu certo.. na real jaja terei até de reiniciar a sessao ou o note por conta de desinstalar o prime
<caioagr> la
<ChronosGOD> sky_fy,  agora que vi.. to usando sim o 14.04... e até onde vi ta ativo somente a vga padrao.
<eduslack> ChronosGOD: Isso para mim funcionou: http://xpressrazor.wordpress.com/2013/10/08/enable-and-use-open-source-radeon-drivers-in-a-muxless-hybrid-graphics-intelamd-setup/
<eduslack> Uso o comando DRI_PRIME=1 para executar o programa na placa de alto desempenho.
<ChronosGOD> opa.. vou testar
<ChronosGOD> eduslack, se puder me orientar no sentido de quais passos vc fez e quais nao precisou fazer visto que se nao traduzi errado ele diz para desabilitar switcheroo dentro de rc.local mas nao tenho isso la nao.
<eduslack> Para mim bastou executar o comando:  xrandr --listproviders para verificar o id das placas. E depois  xrandr --setprovideroffloadsink 0x43 0x78.
<eduslack> Colocando os IDs correto.
<eduslack> Depois para executar o programa eu uso: DRI_PRIME=1 nome_do_programa
<eduslack> Para mim isso foi o suficiente.
<galego> ola
<galego> preciso de ajuda
<mirqui> fala galego :)
<galego> como faço para colocar todos os meus programas e jogos instalados e listados na minha central de programas na area de trampo.
<mirqui> copia ora , ou faz links
<mirqui> é assim que faço
<galego> ou ainda criar pastas como as que temos no windows com jogos, acessorios, aplicativos, etc.
<galego> vou tentar
<mirqui> :) blza
<galego> não consigo copiar nem arrastando nem de outra forma.
<mirqui> ???
<ChronosGOD> o 0x43 é o que ta ativo e o 0x78 o inativo?
<galego> so aparece a opção mais informações e remover
<mirqui> qual seu  sistema , ubuntu ?
<mirqui> uso o ubuntu e deu
<galego> ubuntu 14.04 lts
<mirqui> o meu tbm , deve estar fazendo algo errado
<ChronosGOD> eduslack, vc tinha instalado o catalyst antes de fazer isso?
<mirqui> clica na pasta com o botão esquerdo
<mirqui> copia ou cria link
<galego> preciso de um livro sobre o linux ubuntu, pois estou utilizando a pouco tempo e ja estou apaixonado.
<mirqui> vai para a área de trabalho e cola
<mirqui> haa , espera :)
<eduslack> ChronosGOD: Não tinha instalado o Catalyst.
<mirqui> http://www.guiafoca.org/ , bem legal
<galego> ele não da opção nenhuma, vc usa o ubuntu?
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui> é estranho
<mirqui> que vc está fazendo passo a passo ?
<eduslack> ChronosGOD: quando você deu o comando xrandr --listproviders apareceu o que?
<ChronosGOD> rovider 0: id: 0x6e cap: 0x9, Source Output, Sink Offload crtcs: 4 outputs: 5 associated providers: 2 name:Intel
<ChronosGOD> Provider 1: id: 0x45 cap: 0x6, Sink Output, Source Offload crtcs: 6 outputs: 0 associated providers: 2 name:radeon
<ChronosGOD> Provider 2: id: 0x45 cap: 0x6, Sink Output, Source Offload crtcs: 6 outputs: 0 associated providers: 2 name:radeon
<ChronosGOD> esse metodo nao é bem um switch é vc usar essa "variavel" para abrir um programa forçando usar a outra placa . é isso?
<eduslack> ChronosGOD: você deve então executar o comandos com os seguintes IDs: xrandr --setprovideroffloadsink 0x45 0x6e
<ChronosGOD> eu fiz isso agora.. e ai???
<ChronosGOD> como ver se mudou algo
<eduslack> ChronosGOD: Abre o terminal e execute glxinfo se não tiver instalado você instale com o comando sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<galego> manuel interessante, vou ler
<eduslack> primeiro execute glxinfo | grep render sem o DRI_PRIME=1 e depois execute DRI_PRIME=1  glxinfo | grep render
<eduslack> Veja se a placa que aparece é diferente
<mirqui> tem gentoo tbm
<ChronosGOD> a ta porque so esse comando aparece uma porrada de info
<ChronosGOD> kkkkkk
<galego> maspor hora preciso de uma dica de como faço para colocar o icone dos programas listados na central de programas no meu lançador ou na area de trabalho
<mirqui> abre ele e depois trava ele no lançador
<mirqui> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/
<ChronosGOD> Na primeira vez teve essa saida. OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Haswell Mobile /  com o DRI_PRIME saiu OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD CAPE VERDE
<ChronosGOD> CAPE VERDE ¬¬
<ChronosGOD> kkkkkkk
<eduslack> ChronosGOD: Então funcionou.
<eduslack> Quando você executar qualquer coisa usando o DRI_PRIME=1 ele vai usar a placa de alto desempenho.
<ChronosGOD> parece que sim..  mas e ai?? quando precisar usar uma aplicação só chamar com esse cara
<eduslack> Execute glxgears -info e veja os valores do FPS, depois execute esse mesmo comando com o DRI_PRIME=1 antes e veja novamente os valores de FPS.
<eduslack> Isso
<ChronosGOD> mas to pensando aqui.. ta certo que nao ta me dando dor de cabeça com essa placa e unit. mas seria interessante que a radeon assumisse o unit quando tivesse com o cabo
<eduslack> Para mim desta forma tá tranquilo, quando preciso jogar eu executo o jogos usando DRI_PRIME=1.
<ChronosGOD> na real o note vai rodar umas vms para test...
<ChronosGOD> mas o papo de jogo me parece interessante
<ChronosGOD> kkkkkkkk
<galego> ok, deu certo
<galego> obg.
<ChronosGOD> falar nisso agora vamo pra parte de achar e instalar o vmware aqui
<ChronosGOD> eduslack, vlw cara..
<eduslack> Falou.
<hggdh> o codename da nova versão do Ubuntu foi decidido -- Utopic Unicorn
<ChronosGOD> ja vorto :D
<jobarte> boa tarde
<barna> boa
<jobarte> bom, vou tentar perguntar aqui tambem :s
<jobarte> alguem sabe se é possível mensurar a largura de banda com o vnstat?
<barna> putz, ja apanhei muuuuuuito do vnstat,
<jobarte> hoje eu consigo mensurar o que foi trafegado fácil, mas eu queria ver é a largura de banda usada
<jobarte> alias, eu aceito qualquer ferramenta que faça isto e me passe os dados, tentei cacti a pouco mas não consigo entender porque ele não esta mensurando a interface de rede :s
<barna> jobarte, kra, num lembro mais, faz muito tempo....
<barna> jobarte, fica mais um tempo aki, quem sabe alguem saiba
<barna> tavez um pouco mais tarde tb, quando a galera chegar do trampo
<icaro> licensed, :*
<licensed> icaro, =@
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<pet> bo tarde, alguem ai  manja de lol para linux ?
<astroo-> pet  ola poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<pet> estou  com um bug na loja, toda vez que entro pra comprar algum campeao ela fecha o jogo alguem sabe corrigi isso ?
<Raphael> Boa Tarde pessoal, quem mantém o site ubuntu-br?
<alvaro> boa pergunta, mas não sei :(
<Novodom> canonical?
<alvaro> a minha duvida é por que a versão 14.04 só tem no site ubuntu.com?
<CyL> alvaro: Acredito que o ubuntu-br seja mantido pela própria comunidade brasileira
<Novodom> simples falta de atualização
<alvaro> mas por que estão na versão 13.10, fica meio estranho não acha?
<Novodom> nao, falta de atualizar o site ¬¬
<alvaro> a versão 14 não está totalmente em portugues, muita coisa tá em ingles ainda
<alvaro> a maiora dos programas de 32 bits da versão 12.04, não instalam na versão 14.04 (64 bits) de forma alguma
<hggdh> alvaro: (1) o ubuntu-br.org está sendo atualizado; (2) tens que instalar o portugues *após* instalar 14.04 (via system settings/languagesupport)
<hggdh> alvaro: e, finalmente -- ubuntu-br-org usa o site central para pegar as imagens
<alvaro> hggdh já instalei o pacote de idiomas porem muita coisa continua em ingles, mesmo utilizando Portugues-BR
<hggdh> ugh
<kotarski> boa noite acabei de instalar o ubuntu 13.10 e notei que nao consigo conectar a rede wi fi como faço
<hggdh> então o mais provável é que não tenha havido envolvimento suficiente da comunidade pt-BR para a tradução
<fabianomarechal> Bom dia gente... Após um tempo afastado da comu, estou de volta.
<astroo-> ola bem-vindo
<fabianomarechal> Fabiano, ubuntu 14.04 LTS em uso direto de Alagoas
<jobarte> alguem aqui gostou do 14.04?
<fabianomarechal> @jobarte uso sem problemas o 14.04 estou gostando
<alvaro_> agora as coisas estão "entrando nos eixos"
#ubuntu-br 2014-04-24
<kotarski> boa noite me wifi nao funciona acabei de insalar o 12
<astroo-> kotarski  ola
<kotarski> ola a rede wifi nao aparece
<kotarski> nao so a minha mas nenhuma
<astroo-> diz tudo que tens
<kotarski> como assim
<astroo-> e da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> versao do ubuntu e que wifi
<kotarski> acabei de instalar o ubuntu 12.04 e a rede wi fi não funciona
<kotarski> não tenho nenhum sinal de rede
<fabianomarechal> kotarski, dá um ifconfig no terminal e olha se aparece tua placa de rede
<kotarski> quer que eu digite tudo aqui
<fabianomarechal> apareceu wlan0?
<jobarte> voltei :O
<jobarte> [fabianomarechal]: eu gostei do 14.04 tbem
<jobarte> mas estou com receio de usar
<fabianomarechal> por que?
<jobarte> boa parte do que uso no 12.04 tem no 14.04, mas algumas são mais novas do que tenho
<jobarte> apache e subversion por exemplo
<jobarte> hoje uso 2.2 e svn 1.6
<jobarte> os pacotes do 14.04 são ja o 2.4 e svn 1.8
<jobarte> e nem sei se neste caso eu consigo fazer downgrade
<fabianomarechal> apache 2.4 sim
<fabianomarechal> o subversion tb é 1.8
<jobarte> apache 2.4 não rola, um monte de mod dele não funfa bem
<fabianomarechal> de boa
<jobarte> dav_svn por exemplo
<fabianomarechal> hum, não uso esses mods
<Ariane> Boa Noite Gente ! Como eu faço para atualizar para versão 14 do Ubuntu?
<astroo-> ola
<Ariane> Oi Astro
<fabianomarechal> Boa noite
<Ariane> Boa Noite
<fabianomarechal> Ariane, dá um: apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ariane> ok
<Ariane> atualizando \o\
<Ariane> Espero que tenha arrumando o problema do aúdio HDMI
<sandro_> Olá a todos !
<astroo-> ola
<sandro_> é aqui mesmo que se faz a pergunta ?
<fabianomarechal> ola
<fabianomarechal> sim
<Ariane> Oi Sandro
<sandro_> eu instalei o ubuntu 14.04 m ais não consigo mudar a resolução de video, ja tentei varias possiveis soluções dos foruns linux e nada
<sandro_> minha placa de video é onboard da intel
<fabianomarechal> qual a marca e modelo do pc?
<sandro_> a palca mãe é uma Asus p8h61-m lebr
<willian> boa noite
<willian> queria explicaçoes de como baixar gravar e instalar ubuntu definitivo no meu notebook
<fabianomarechal> baixa direto do site ubuntu.com
<willian> e a gravaçao e instalaçao
<fabianomarechal> qual o teu sistema operacional atual?
<willian> windows 7
<sandro_> alguém sabe onde posso achar : driver for Intel Grafics V9.17.10.2828
<fabianomarechal> hum, tem algum programa de gravação no teu sistema
<willian> ainda nao
<willian> mas posso instla o power dvd
<astroo-> willian  ola
<fabianomarechal> pronto instala e grava num dvd a iso que tú vai baixar
<willian> na verdade eu tenho um cd original do ubuntu 8.04, mas na ora de instalar ele aparece uma mensagen so initranfs
<willian> e fica tudo preto
<willian> com esse cd do ubuntu 8.04 lts como faço a instalaçao correta
<willian> ?
<fabianomarechal> aparece quando está carregando ou apenas na hora de configurar e instalar?
<sandro_> alguém ai me da uma força para configurar a resolução de video só aparece a opção para colcoar a resolução de 1024x768
<willian> eu insiro o cd seleciono o idioma seleciono instalar o ubutu, ele carrega uma barrinha e ai pula pra esse tela preta com a mensagen sobre initranfs que eu nao sei o que é
<fabianomarechal> quero dizer assim... vc consegue usar o livecd normalmente quando escolhe a opção de experimentar?
<sandro_> placa mãe asus video onboard da intel
<willian> sim eu insiro o cd e posso escolher em expirimentar sem mecher no so atual instalar entre outros
<willian> cara me ajuda, quero muito coloca o ubuntu na minha maquina
<fabianomarechal> teu cd não está arranhado?
<willian> nao, nao esta arranhado
<fabianomarechal> willian baixa o ubuntu mais recente e coloca num cd ou pendrive para instalar
<fabianomarechal> já estamos na versão 14.04LTS
<willian> humm
<willian> pode ser essa versao lts mesmo?
<fabianomarechal> sim
<willian> e qual o passo a passo apos baixar
<fabianomarechal> em ubuntu.com clica no Menu Download
<fabianomarechal> Desktop
<fabianomarechal> acima do botão para fazer o download há uma caixa de seleção para vc escolher entre o ubuntu 64 bits ou o 32bits...
<Ariane> nossa ainda estou atualizando, deve ter mudado muita coisa para tá demorando, né?
<fabianomarechal> sim Ariane, o kernel, a base do sistema e vários aplicativos foram atualizados
<Ariane> <fabianomarechal> como eu faço para ajudar os desenvolvedores do Ubuntu, eu lembro que quando instalei o Ubuntu tinha uma tela para colaborar com os desenvolvedores, agora não sei com enviar?
<willian> BLZ VO TENTAR LA ENTAO]
<Ariane> a doação
<fabianomarechal> <Ariane> quando vc faz o download na página do ubuntu, vc tem a opção de fazer a doação
<fabianomarechal> olha o link: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute/?version=14.04&architecture=amd64
<fabianomarechal> Legal vc estar atualizando. quanto tempo faz que vc usa ubuntu?
<Ariane> acho que vai fazer 1 ano que temo Ubuntu
<Ariane> *tenho***
<assef> alguem ja utilizou o wifite
<Ariane> Ubuntu utiliza o paypal eu utilizo o pagueseguro.
<fabianomarechal> é que é pagamento internacional
<sandro_> pessoal o Comando 'Xrandr' não funciona no ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Ariane> entendi
<fabianomarechal> sandro, funciona sim. só que o X é minusculo
<sandro_> valeu
<fabianomarechal> <assef> você utiliza?
<Luciano_> opa boa noite pessoal alguem pode me informar os requisitos minimos para rodar a nova versão do ubuntu sem travar muito?
<Rudolf_> Luciano_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Luciano_> Valeu cara ajudou de mais um abraço e boa noite ;)
<Ariane> Finalmente vou reiniciar Tchau gente.
<astroo-> ciao
<astroo-> Ubuntu 14.04 review: Missing the boat on big changes  http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/04/ubuntu-14-04-review-missing-the-boat-on-big-changes/
<Ariane> Só para deixar registrado deu tudo certo na minha atualização !
<Ariane> Boa noite, indo dormir despreocupada.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Danilo> Boa noite falera
<Danilo> ops
<Danilo> galera
<Danilo> ^^
<Danilo> alguem pode me ajudar para instalar meu Ubuntu 14.04?
<Danilo> montei a imagem ISO do sistems
<astroo-> ola
<Danilo> depois copiei ela e lancei no HD externo
<Danilo> e apartir do HD externo fiz a instalação
<Danilo> porém quando pegeui pra acessar ele deu um aviso de erro em  ingles
<Danilo> depois entrou em modo de linha de comando
<Danilo> ta froids
<Danilo> =/
<Danilo> ou alguem poderia indicar alguma outra versão que seja mais simples de instalar?
<Danilo> alguma dica? ^^
<Danilo> naum manjo de Linux
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta  de alguem
<astroo-> e ve o privado
<Danilo> obrigado astroo
<Danilo> acho q vou tentar tb instalar uma versão anterior
<astroo-> de nada
<sandro_> como resetar as configurações de video
<sandro_> minha resolução de video fica só em 1024x768
<sandro_> como instalo drivers de video da intel no ubuntu 14.04
<raphaell> pessoal alguem online??
<raphaell> oi
<raphaell> alguem on??
<raphaell> pessoal, alguem?????/
<raphaell> on?
<alvaro> Tem alguem aqui tendo problemas com o atualizador de programas do 14.04?
<Rudolf> alvaro: tentou pela linha de comando?
<alvaro> Rudolf é um erro chato, a todo momento ele fala que minha internet está com problemas
<alvaro> porem só nele que dá isso
<alvaro> consigo navegar normalmente
<alvaro> fazer atualizações
<alvaro> No Synaptic tambem está tudo ok
<subzer0_> derrepente
<subzer0_> eos repositorios q tao com problemas
<Rudolf> subzer0_: ou o caminho até eles
<Rudolf> rotas internacionais estão UMA MERDA
<subzer0_> ««Rudolf»»: tb acho
<subzer0_> kk
<subzer0_> Rudolf concordo contigo
<subzer0_> por isso curto debian e centos
<subzer0_> tem repositorios em faculdades br
<Rudolf> subzer0_: com delay de atualização, mas tem
<subzer0_> aqui eu tenho debian no hd em outra partição
<subzer0_> e uso os repositorios da usp
<alvaro> eu notei que a maioria  dos repositorios que tinha na versão 12, agora só possuem as versões antigas para o 14.04
<alvaro> por exemplo o MIXXX na versão 12 era 1.11, na versão 14.04 é 1.10, uma versão mais antiga ainda
<subzer0_> Rudolf acho q isso q falta no ubuntu
<subzer0_> outros repositorios, e na instalação poder selecionar o repositorio que deseja usar
<subzer0_> como acontece no debian
<alvaro> voltou a versão para tras :(
<subzer0_> alvaro instale debian
<subzer0_> nunca ira se arrepender
<alvaro> mas O Ubuntu, usa a maioria dos repositorios do proprio Debian
<alvaro> Essa ultima versão é a mais instavel que já usei
<alvaro> tem bastante "errinhos" chatos
<subzer0_> ja usei varias
<subzer0_> distribuições
<subzer0_> a unica que gostei e nao abro mao é debian
<subzer0_> so abro mao se acabarem com o projeto, que duvido muito que acabem, ja que é uma das distros mais antigas q tem
<alvaro> Para fazer atualizações, só estou conseguindo atraves do Synaptic
<Rudolf> subzer0_: um comentário
<Rudolf> subzer0_: não é muito cordial ou educado ficar elogiando toyota na revenda da Ford
<Rudolf> subzer0_: pense nisso
<subzer0_> Rudolf ok, vo parar de falar do debian.
<subzer0_> Rudolf qual distro vc usa ai?
<Rudolf> subzer0_: gentoo
<subzer0_> [Rudolf]: é uma distro antiga tb
<subzer0_> boa
<alvaro> vixi gentoo eu já usei mas não me adaptei
<subzer0_> alvaro so pra complementar
<subzer0_> jaja os ubuntu fans começam ficar puto ai
<subzer0_> o bom do debian
<subzer0_> q tem zilhoes de repositorios oficiais
<subzer0_> na instalação quando tu seleciona brasil tem ao menos uns 10
<subzer0_> maioria faculdade
<alvaro> eu sou fã de um sistema que faça o que necessito, isso sim
<subzer0_> Rudolf tu falou ai do atraso dos repositorios
<subzer0_> eu pensei que atualizavam em no maximo 2 dias
<subzer0_> e fossse a propria team do debian
<subzer0_> esse delay que tu falou, é quanto tempo + ou -?
<Rudolf> subzer0_: não sei, depende do repositório
<subzer0_> (Rudolf)~%: mais quem atualiza é propria equipe do debian?
<subzer0_> ou é o dono do repositorio, tipo o pessoal da usp?
<Rudolf> subzer0_: não, é o responsável pelo repositório
<Rudolf> subzer0_: que sincroniza com o repositório lá de fora
<subzer0_> [Rudolf]: um
<subzer0_> pensei que o pessoal do debian
<subzer0_> tinha acesso ao ftp, pra atualizar.
<Rudolf> subzer0_: vish, nem
<Rudolf> subzer0_: pensou cuidar de zilhões de server mundo afora
<alvaro> A unica coisa de bom que notei na versão 14 é a velocidade essa sim melhorou muito
<subzer0_> Rudolf o gentoo tem repositorios br, tipo faculs?
<Rudolf> subzer0_: tem
<Rudolf> subzer0_: usp e ufpr
<Rudolf> subzer0_: mas eu não uso
<subzer0_> ((Rudolf)): as principais
<Rudolf> subzer0_: pelo mesmo motivo
<subzer0_> no centos tem a ufes e a globo com
<Rudolf> subzer0_: como uso a arvore unstable, patches de correção demoram d+
<subzer0_> Rudolf eu uso, pelas rotas inter ser 1 merda
<subzer0_> aqui pelo repositorio oficial
<subzer0_> baixo a 300 k/s
<subzer0_> na usp consigo 1.5 mb/s
<subzer0_> nem se compara
<subzer0_> pra baixar coisa grande
<Rudolf> subzer0_: como uso gentoo, sou paciente
<Rudolf> subzer0_: rsrsrsrr
<Rudolf> vish
<subzer0_> Rudolf mais esses servers br
<subzer0_> tem essa banda toda tb, por causa do ptt
<subzer0_> kk
<subzer0_> tirando o ptt, duvido q consiga mais de 600 k/s pela usp
<Rudolf> subzer0_: eu mudei de 1Mbps para 10Mbps recentemente
<Rudolf> subzer0_: então, estou beeeeem acostumado com lentidão
<subzer0_> aqui é 10 mb
<subzer0_> virtua
<subzer0_> mais so tenho pq pago merreca
<subzer0_> 59 pila
<subzer0_> no boleto, sem linha telefonica e tv
<subzer0_> sem quedas, rede hfc. nao tenho do que reclamar, so o upload que acho bem lixo.
<subzer0_> Rudolf nao entendo pq as telecom nao libera vpn pro ptt
<subzer0_> tenho 1 amigo que tem 2 mb dedicado paga mil e pouco
<subzer0_> e tem vpn de 100 mb full pro ptt
<Rudolf> subzer0_: upload residencial bom é folclore
<subzer0_> Rudolf dava pra eles liberarem
<subzer0_> up bom
<subzer0_> pelo ptt
<subzer0_> tipo 10 mb de up dentro do ptt
<subzer0_> seria vantajoso
<subzer0_> 90 % hj das grandes redes e telecoms
<subzer0_> sao ligadas no ptt
<subzer0_> alvaro sabe oq é ptt?
<alvaro> não
<Rudolf> Partido dos Trabalhadores Transtornados
<subzer0_> oO
<alvaro> rsrsrsrs
<Rudolf> geralmente TI
<subzer0_> Rudolf oO
<subzer0_> vc sabe oq é ptt
<subzer0_> kk
<subzer0_> alvaro ptt = ponto de troca de trafego
<subzer0_> alvaro www.ptt.br
<alvaro> parecido com P2P não?
<subzer0_> alvaro é como se fosse 1 lan
<subzer0_> interna
<subzer0_> todo trafego entre operadoras brs
<subzer0_> etc
<subzer0_> usam o ptt
<subzer0_> nao torram banda inter
<subzer0_> entendeu?
<subzer0_> se tu enviar 1 arkivo pra 1 amigo de gvt ou outra operadora tipo oi , net
<subzer0_> o seu arquivo é enviado pelo ptt
<subzer0_> invez de usar conexao externa
<subzer0_> =x
<alvaro> caramba
<subzer0_> pra operadora
<subzer0_> é muito mais jogo que tu baixe arquivos no br
<subzer0_> navegue em sites com ip br
<subzer0_> do q ip gringo
<subzer0_> ip br eles nao tomam preju nenhum
<subzer0_> ja q as operadoras trocam trafego direto pelo ptt
<subzer0_> uma com as outras
<alvaro> mas mesmo assim cobram um absurdo pelo preço da internet :(
<subzer0_> sim
<subzer0_> isso q fico puto
<subzer0_> e eles nao torram nada
<subzer0_> pra participar do ptt
<subzer0_> so levar a fibra aonde é o ptt
<subzer0_> no endereço
<alvaro> onde moro não tem fibra otica ainda
<subzer0_> alvaro
<subzer0_> mais sua operadora
<alvaro> e so uma operadora de internet :(
<subzer0_> concerteza é ligada
<subzer0_> no ptt
<subzer0_> é ctbc neh?
<alvaro> sim
<subzer0_> entao
<subzer0_> eles fazem parte
<subzer0_> do ptt
<subzer0_> ker ver?
<alvaro> mas pago R$ 80,00 por mes por uma velocidade de 256 Kb
<alvaro> sim
<subzer0_> alvaro vo ti da meu ip
<subzer0_> tu da 1 tracert nele
<subzer0_> 186.205.204.178
<subzer0_> da ai
<subzer0_> tracert se tiver no windows
<subzer0_> se for linux é traceroute
<subzer0_> ai tu ve la a rota
<alvaro> não tenho Windows
<subzer0_> vai entrar em algum xxx.ptt.br
<subzer0_> alvaro
<subzer0_> abre o terminal
<subzer0_> ai
<subzer0_> e digita
<subzer0_> traceroute 186.205.204.178
<subzer0_> e da enter
<subzer0_> e espera finalizar
<alvaro> não tem instalado no sistema, é mole?
<subzer0_> oO
<subzer0_> traceroute
<subzer0_> é algo q ja vem
<subzer0_> kk
<alvaro> não veio não
<subzer0_> alvaro
<subzer0_> rastreie daki
<subzer0_> pro seu ip
<subzer0_> olha o log
<subzer0_>  4     8 ms     9 ms     9 ms  c9110046.virtua.com.br [201.17.0.70]
<subzer0_>  5     9 ms    11 ms     9 ms  as16735.rj.ptt.br [200.219.138.6]
<subzer0_>  6    10 ms    11 ms    11 ms  xe-3-0-0-0.edge-a.rjo511.ctbc.com.br [201.48.44.
<subzer0_> 13]
<subzer0_>  7    16 ms    19 ms    15 ms  xe-0-1-0-0.core-b.spo511.ctbc.com.br [201.48.46.
<subzer0_> 54]
<subzer0_>  8    46 ms    36 ms    34 ms  ae5-0.core-b.ula001.ctbc.com.br [201.48.45.57]
<subzer0_>  9    38 ms    36 ms    37 ms  lag-UpLinkIP3.bras-a-e320.ula001.ctbc.com.br [20
<subzer0_> .48.84.86]
<subzer0_> 10    66 ms    60 ms    62 ms  189-015-80-027.xd-dynamic.ctbcnetsuper.com.br [1
<subzer0_> 9.15.80.27]
<alvaro> vão te fulizar
<alvaro> rsrsrsr
<subzer0_> saiu do virtua pro ptt.rj
<subzer0_> e direto pro link da ctbc rj
<subzer0_> q jogou pro ctbc de sp
<subzer0_> e foi prai
<subzer0_> =x
<subzer0_> viu? passa pelo ptt
<alvaro> CTBC no Rio de Janeiro, nao sabia que tinha Oo
<subzer0_> alvaro logico q tem
<subzer0_> essas operadoras grande
<subzer0_> vendem link em rio e sp
<subzer0_> eles vendem link aqui empresarial
<subzer0_> alvaro viu a malandragem das telecom?
<alvaro> Por causa disso arrancam o couro da gente que mora no interior do estado
<alvaro> R$ 80,00 por 256 Kb, é foda
<subzer0_> alvaro aqui eu pago 59 em 10 mb
<subzer0_> mais aqui é hfc
<subzer0_> fibra no poste
<subzer0_> e do poste pra casa
<subzer0_> cabo coxial
<subzer0_> alvaro se as operadoras
<subzer0_> fossem honestas
<subzer0_> podiam vender 100 mb
<subzer0_> dentro do br
<subzer0_> e pra fora limitar 10 mb
<subzer0_> de banda
<alvaro> mas em que valor?
<subzer0_> valor merreca
<subzer0_> alvaro ptt eles nao torram nada
<subzer0_> so equipamentos e fibra até la
<subzer0_> ptt = rede local
<alvaro> aqui se cobra por 2mg o valor de R$ 180,00
<subzer0_> alvaro ptt.br
<subzer0_> leia la
<subzer0_> q vc vai entender
<subzer0_> como funciona
<alvaro> estou dando uma olhada :D
<chico_PA> como solucionar q seguinte mensagem "nenhum sistema de arquivo raiz foi definido"
<subzer0_> rudineiw
<subzer0_> Rudolf
<jarbas> Não consigou encontrar a versão para português so consigo instalar em inglês....
<jarbas> Tem que converter para português depois da instalação em inglês ?
<c00l_> alguem ai ta por dentro do marco civil e oq ela implica?
<jarbas> Favor se possível como converter a instalação em inglês para português
<barna> jarbas, sim
<barna> chico_PA, onde da essa msg?
<barna> jarbas, entra em suporte a idiomas, la vc baixa os pacotes de tradução
<jarbas> Obrigado Barna,
<barna> d nada
<jarbas> Não tem um pacote de instalação em português...
<jarbas> em português..
<barna> chico_PA, provavelmente é algum erro no fstab
<barna> jarbas, 14.04?
<jarbas> isso
<jarbas> gostaria de um instalador em português...
<barna> eu ainda num tive tempo de instalar ele, to fritando de trabalho aki, semana q vem acho q instalo. to no 12.04 ainda
<jarbas> eu digito em português e aparece inglês....
<barna> jarbas, mas é tranquilo (pelo menos até o 12.04 era)
<jarbas> ok  só baixar os pacotes então...
<barna> eu to cheio de vm aberta aki, terminando uns trabalho vou instalar em vm só pra testar
<barna> jarbas, creio q sim
<jarbas> blz. Barna,.....Obrigado.
<barna> jarbas, ja vc ta com ele instalado ai ou ta instalando?
<jarbas> EU Já instalei
<jarbas> instalei o 14.04 em inglês, não consigo baixar em portuga
<barna> jarbas, depois me fala se rolou de traduzir ele, pq eu vou ter q fazer o mesmo aki
<jarbas> ok....
<jarbas> Deveria ter uma versão em portuga.
<barna> tb acho
<barna> vo da uma pausa aki no trabalho e iniciar uma vm pra instalar ele
<barna> faiô, baixei o 64bits, num sei se rola de usar OS 64 em vm
<jarbas> Barna, fiz tudo, mas não deu certo....removi até a linguagem em inglês, e o sistema fica em inglês...reiniciei também e não adiantou.
<barna> jarbas, to baixando o 32bits aki, 1 seg
<barna> tinha dado erro no download, baixando d novo.
<barna> vou instalar em VM pra ver se consigo arrumar!
<jarbas> Ok, eu instalei o 64
<jarbas> Ok...Abraço...
<jarbas> vou desistir, e continuar no windows, sem suporte...
<barna> jarbas, calma kra
<barna> jarbas, vamos resolver isso juntos
<jarbas> ok
<barna> só terminar o download.... 5min
<barna> iniciando VM
<barna> jarbas, aki tem instalação em portugues
<jarbas> aonde vc. baixou ?
<barna> www.ubuntu.com
<jarbas> Barna, ela vem em inglês, como fazer para começar a instalação em português...
<barna> jarbas, na hora q ele inicia, aparece uma janela perguntando a lingua, se vc quer instalar ou usar a versão, do lado esquerdo tem uma lista de idiomas
<jarbas> o meu não aparece isso, ele já começa a instalar.
<barna> jarbas, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Instalando-Ubuntu-1404-LTS
<barna> jarbas, apareceu isso pra vc? http://pplware.sapo.pt/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/ub14_02.jpg
<jarbas> não
<jarbas> Barna, não aparece eu baixei a versão desktop ?
<barna> jarbas, sim, tens q usar a versão desktop, vc gravou em dvd ou fez livepen?
<jarbas> não gravei DVD, estou instalando direto da ISO.
<jarbas> Posso tentar gravar em um DVD, e depois instalar para ver.
<barna> jarbas, me explica o processo q vc ta usando.
<barna> de instalação
<jarbas> Eu uso workstation, vmware 9 , e faço a geração instalação direto da iso..
<jarbas> Ele já começa a instalar direto em inglês.
<barna> hummmm, ai a coisa muda de aspecto. eu uso virtualbox aki
<barna> eu tava achando q vc tava instalando nativo
<barna> pq ai o problema num é ubuntu, é o workstation......
<barna> jarbas, qual o seu sistema host?
<jarbas> eu tenho windows 7 pro
<jarbas> estou instalando o ubuntu em um vm do vmware
<jarbas> ok,.... ai ISO não funciona no vm...blz...vou tentar com um DVD
<barna> jarbas, acho q num é isso não.
<barna> faz assim, manda iniciar a vm com a iso, pra fazer uma nova instalação, na hora q aparecer a tela roxa começa a apertar esc até aparecer essa tela, http://lh3.ggpht.com/-qvenGYdUgoc/UterGfpWfdI/AAAAAAAAGCs/HAyhvJskUos/s1600-h/How%252520to%252520install%252520Ubuntu%25252014.04%252520on%252520VMware%252520Workstation%25252010%252520-%25252007%25255B5%25255D.png
<jarbas> Ok, Barna, vou tentar...
<barna> jarbas, :)
<jarbas> OI
<jarbas> não deu certo,
<jarbas> eu pressiono esc sem parar e não vai para esta tela.
<barna> jarbas, tenta shift
<jarbas> Não funciona o ESC, e não adianta
<barna> jarbas, isso é problema do vmware, tem q dar uma pesquisada na net como faz.
<barna> eu num tenho vmware aki
<barna> só virtualbox
<Novodom> http://www.wikihow.com/Install-VMware-and-Use-VMware-to-Install-Ubuntu
<jarbas> Barna....Consegui, o VMPLAYER, deu certo..
<jarbas> Obrigado Barna,,,,,agora vou começar,....show.....Obrigado pela ajuda e suporte ....Muito bom amigo..
<Rigby_> hello
<MarconM> Eh ripah na xhulipa O.O
<jarbas> bye
<guilabatera> Olá. Estou baixando uma versão ubunto para meu pc, No site recomenda a versão 64 bits. Baixo ela mesmo o meu pc sendo de 32 bits?
<Rudolf> guilabatera: nem fu
<guilabatera> qual eu baixo? 32 bits?
<Rudolf> guilabatera: não lhe faz mais sentido?
<guilabatera> claro. Porém, faria mais sentido se no site não colocassem recomendado a de 64 bits.
<guilabatera> Outra dúvida
<gabriell> guilabatera: os computadores mais novos geralmente possuem processadores 64 bits e bastante RAM, por isso provavelmente seja recomendado o 64 bits
<guilabatera> Tenho um outro pc de 64 bits. Rodava direitinho. Só que depois de uma última atualização, passou a travar, ficando a tela toda embaralhada. Fazendo-se necessário um reset.
<gabriell> mas para computadores que só suportam 32 bits, então a tem que baixar a versão 32 bits
<guilabatera> <gabriel> Valeu!!!
<gabriell> guilabatera: de nada
<gabriell> guilabatera: sobre o outro PC, lembra-se o que foi atualizado?
<guilabatera> não me lembro.
<guilabatera> Terei que formatá-lo?
<gabriell> se descobrir o problema, é provável que não
<gabriell> se o problema foi por causa de alguma atualização, então se você formatar, o problema pode voltar quando atualizar novamente
<guilabatera> entendi...
<guilabatera> gabriell: vou fazer isso. obrigado pela opinião
<gabriell> guilabatera: de nada!
<subzero> gabriell acho q a versao
<subzero> indiferece
<subzero> sei la
<subzero> so rodo 64 bits
<gabriell> mas a arquitetura do SO que você baixa deve ser suportada pelo seu processador
<gabriell> a outra questão é que existe limite no endereçamento
<gabriell> com arquitetura 32 bits, geralmente não passa dos 4 GB de memória para endereçamento
<gabriell> então se você tem mais que isso, fica desperdiçado, por limitação
<gabriell> subzero
<subzero> s
<subzero> por isso q so rodo 64 bits
<subzero> apesar daki ser 8 gb de ram
<subzero> instalo 64 bits
<subzero> em pcs com 2 gb
<subzero> acho o desempenho melhor
<gabriell> aí eu não sei. Nunca fiz teste para comparar o desempenho dos dois
<subzero> rs
<subzero> e
<subzero> cada 1 cada 1
<subzero> eu ja baixo so 64 bits
<gabriell> o problema é que no caso ali em cima, o guilabatera tem um processador que só aceita 32 bits
<subzero> de pratica
<subzero> gabriell deve ser bem velho
<subzero> kkkk
<gabriell> eu também, apesar de ter 3GB no notebook :P
<subzero> acho q dual cores
<subzero> ja é 64 bits
<gabriell> pois é... eu já tive um AMD Sempron que já era 64 bits, isso há bastante tempo
<subzero> entao
<subzero> pra ter ideia
<subzero> processadores agora
<subzero> é tudo 64 bits
<subzero> daqui uns anos nem vai existir mais s.o pra 32 bits
<subzero> de tao arcaico q vai ser
<gabriell> é bem capaz mesmo
<subzero> s
<subzero> vo ralar
<subzero> flw
<raphaell> ola pessoal
<raphaell> alguem on?
<Novodom> on
<raphaell> clamaai que estou digitando um texto kkkkkk
<raphaell> calma ai*
<Novodom> =( texto q dor de cabeça vai dar away
<raphaell> rs
<raphaell> Já utilizo o ubuntu a um tempinho mas por questões profissionais tive que fazer um recovery do meu notebook que vem com  win 8 nativo pois tinha formatado tudo e deixado so o ubuntu, ate ai tudo bem instalei o win 8 e depois instalei o ubuntu o problema foi que no grub nao aparecia o windows apenas o windows boot maneger, quando clicava no ubuntu ele iniciava normalmente ate ai tudo bem, o problema foi quando fui iniciar o wi
<raphaell> e ele chegou a iniciar normal mas ao reiniciar o computador o grub tinha sumido, pesquisei diversos materiais sobre recuperar o grub mas nada adiantou, digitei comandos, entrei pelo live cd, etc etc e nada ate que acabei fazendo alguma besteira e resolvi fazer todo o recovery novamente e o mesmo terminou agora, acabei de instalar o win 8 e quero usar o ubuntu 14.04 em dual  boot, meu notebook usa UEFI, alguem poderia me dar uma
<Novodom> nao tem o legacy no bios?
<Novodom> da certo works
<raphaell> tem legacy
<raphaell> acredito que deve estar habilitado
<gabriell> subzero: falou, até mais
<subzero> flw
<raphaell> mas no caso Novodom o win reconheci as midias inicializáveis e tals sem problema, a questao foi essa mesma do grub
<raphaell> tbm tem um detalhe Novodom no particionamento apos concluir ele informa que a partição do windows nao esta montada, nao sei se isso influencia em algo, sabe me dizer qual a forma correta de fazer
<raphaell> deixa ele montado ou desmontado, se for montado em qual ponto de montagem?
<raphaell> alguem on poderia me ajudar?
<fabianomarechal> Bom dia!
<Freename> u.u
<raphaell> Pessoal estou com problemas, tive que fazer um recovery do win 8 que vem nativo por questão profissional ate ai tudo bem, instalei ele e logo em seguida instalei o ubuntu em dual boot, apareceu o grub e iniciei o ubuntu normalmente, ai fui acessar o win pra saber se estava tudo bem e percebi que não tinha a opção windows loader apenas windows manage boot, apertei nele, o windows iniciou mas ao reiniciar o grub tinha sumido,
<raphaell> digitei comandos de recuperação, iniciei com live cd mas tudo sem sucesso, entao resolvi formatar tudo e fazer todo o recovery do win de novo e instalar novamente o ubuntu, terminei de fazer os dois, instalei primeiro o windows e quando terminei o ubuntu percebi que o problema persistia, quando abre o grub so aparece a opção WINDOWS BOOT MANEGE, se eu clicar nela grub vai sumir, como posso fazer pra resolver isso?
<fabianomarechal> qual versão ubuntu vc instalou?
<raphaell> fabianomarechal: 14.04
<raphaell> ?
<fabianomarechal> quais os arquivos que existem na pasta /etc/grub.d/
<raphaell> 00_header        10_linux      20_memtest86+  30_uefi-firmware  41_custom 05_debian_theme  20_linux_xen  30_os-prober   40_custom         README
<fabianomarechal> está aparentemente tudo no padrão certinho
<fabianomarechal> tua bios é UEFI?
<raphaell> sim
<raphaell> é uefi
<fabianomarechal> hum, deve ser isso
<raphaell> e como faz nesse caso fabianomarechal ?
<fabianomarechal> inicia o windows e se der pau no grub, utiliza uma ferramenta chamada easybcd
<raphaell> que vai dar pau é certeza.
<raphaell> pesquisei umas coisas antes de entrar aki e vi algo sobre essa ferramenta
<raphaell> algumas pessoas dizendo que nao estavam dando certo, que tentaram mudar o mbr do win com outras ferramentas mas tbm nao conseguiram
<raphaell> ai ficarei preso no win...
<fabianomarechal> já utilizei e funciona
<fabianomarechal> tive o mesmo problema no pc do meu irmão
<fabianomarechal> vai de bcdedit que funciona tranquilo
<raphaell> ele recupera o grub ou cria um boot maneger no windows
<fabianomarechal> ele adiciona o linux no gerenciador de boot do windows... dá pra fazer até pelo proprio windows sem a ferramenta
<fabianomarechal> mas o bcdedit vai te facilitar tudo
<raphaell> entendi, vou fazer um teste antes, ja retorno
<fabianomarechal> ok
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<alvaro> como faço para corrijir erros no Synaptic?
<raphaell> voltei
<raphaell> alguem?
<astroo-> raphaell  eu sempre
<raphaell> =)
<raphaell> casim complicado astroo-
<raphaell> aki =/
<astroo-> nao percebi
<raphaell> estou com problemas, tive que fazer um recovery do win 8 que vem nativo por questão profissional ate ai tudo bem, instalei ele e logo em seguida instalei o ubuntu em dual boot, apareceu o grub e iniciei o ubuntu normalmente, ai fui acessar o win pra saber se estava tudo bem e percebi que não tinha a opção windows loader apenas windows manage boot, apertei nele, o windows iniciou mas ao reiniciar o grub tinha sumido, fiz tudo que encontrei na net
<raphaell> ,
<raphaell> digitei comandos de recuperação, iniciei com live cd mas tudo sem sucesso, entao resolvi formatar tudo e fazer todo o recovery do win de novo e instalar novamente o ubuntu, terminei de fazer os dois, instalei primeiro o windows e quando terminei o ubuntu percebi que o problema persistia, quando abre o grub so aparece a opção WINDOWS BOOT MANEGE, se eu clicar nela grub vai sumir, como posso fazer pra resolver isso?
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<raphaell> perg ah um tempao, ate reiniciei o note mas ngm resp
<KurtKraut> raphaell, Aqui é o pior lugar para você pedir ajuda a problemas complexos. Tem que ter muita sorte de alguém que souber a resposta estar ao mesmo tempo que você pergunta lendo o canal.
<KurtKraut> raphaell, Continue procurando por respostas no Google ou poste sua dúvida no fórum, assim alguém pode ler sua dúvida de forma assíncrona.
<raphaell> qual o forum mias indicado KurtKraut
<raphaell> no google ja revirei tudo..
<raphaell> ta complicado
<KurtKraut> raphaell, Se você souber inglês: ubuntuforums.org - Caso contrário, ubuntuforum-br.org/‎
<raphaell> oks vlws
<raphaell> =)
#ubuntu-br 2014-04-25
<jcnleite> perdi a barra do meu ubuntu. Por favor me de uma dica de como deixar ele denovo com barra
<fabianomarechal> vc usa gnome?
<fabianomarechal> jcnleite: qual barra?
<jcnleite> barra lateral do ubuntu fabianomarechal
<fabianomarechal> tenta recolocar reconfigurando o compiz
<fabianomarechal> tenta assim no terminal
<fabianomarechal> ou quando vc move o mouse para o cantinho esquerdo a barra aparece? jcnleite
<fabianomarechal> setsid unity
<jcnleite> obrigado fabianomarechal
<jcnleite> vou tentar
<everton> acabei de instalar o ubuntu 14,04 e percebi que nao tenho sinal wifi como faço?
<everton> alguem poderia me ajudar
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<everton> ok
<everton> vlw
<everton> oi
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> everton  ve o privado
<jobarte> é, o nautilus do 14.04 ficou muito bom
<KurtKraut> jobarte, Achou mais rápido também?
<KurtKraut> Para mim ficou bem mais rápido, principalmente para abrir (cold start)
<jobarte> [KurtKraut]: eu não achei
<jobarte> mas sou excessão a regra, eu criptografo meus discos
<Guest87892> Oi?
<astroo-> ola
<Guest87892> Tudo bem?
<Guest87892> como foi seu dia?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<astroo-> bom e o teu?
<Guest87892> bem,  obrigada por perguntar :)
<Guest87892> o que vc faz? estuda? trabalha?
<astroo-> sabes usar o irc?
<Guest87892> não :/
<astroo-> vou falar no privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<murilo_b> salve gente :) Alguem on que pode me dar um suporte em drive de wireless no ubuntu? pfv
<Luiza> ah
<Luiza> é aqui
<Luiza> estou com dificuldade para instalar o ubuntu, quero fazer um dual boot
<Luiza> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Luiza> xi
<fabianomarechal> Bom dia
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<pedrosiqr> opa, tem alguem que possa me ajudar?
<mirqui> fala , se souber
<CMatheus> bom dia a todos
<ImLost> bom dia a todos
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<fabianomarechal> Bom dia
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<lopes> oi?
<mirqui> ahahah oi :)
<mirqui> bom almoço a todos :)
<clairtonmichel> opá alguem sabe se a nova versão do ubuntu está disponivel em portugues ?
<clairtonmichel> ?
<jobarte> sem graça, gnome no 14.04 ta dando uns pequenos bugs
<Guest84509> Boa tarde
<Guest84509> Hawk
<Guest84509> Nick <Schmerz>
<Schmerz> Boa tarde
<fabianomarechal> Boa tarde
<Emilio_Eiji> tarde
<lopes> oi?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boas
<astroo-> ola
<Arpia> alguem pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> poe a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<nuno_nunes> qual e a tua duvida
<nuno_nunes> ???
<Arpia> como posso ocultar um programa na barra superior do ubuntu 14.04?
<Arpia> sou novo
<nuno_nunes> a barra superior nao da para ocultar so a lateral
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Arpia> é possivel pelo terminal?
<nuno_nunes> nao
<nuno_nunes> essa barra tem a barra de menus
<nuno_nunes> :)
<Arpia> sim
<Arpia> :)
<nuno_nunes> eu ja nao uso o ubuntu por causa do unity
<nuno_nunes> a barra do unity nao da para ocultar e nem da para tirar
<nuno_nunes> so a lateral da para ocultar
<Arpia> ok obrigado
<Arpia> nuno_nunes qual distribuição vc usa atualmente ?
<nuno_nunes> de nada
<nuno_nunes> Arpia: queres ajuda mais alguma coisa
<nuno_nunes> manjaro
<Arpia> ubuntu então não tão maleavel asim como dizem
<Arpia> não obrigado
<nuno_nunes> e maleavel mas o unity e um bocado estranho
<nuno_nunes> nao obrigado pk
<Arpia> só era essa a duvida no momento
<Arpia> valeu
<Arpia> estou usando linux pela segurança muito bom
<Arpia> gostava do gnome2
<nuno_nunes> Arpia: eu deixei o ubuntu porque o unity no meu pc era muito pesado e mudei para o kde do manjaro
<nuno_nunes> uma rolling distro
<nuno_nunes> arpia pk nao instalas o mate pelo terminal
<nuno_nunes> espera ai
<Arpia> ok
<nuno_nunes> o mate e um fork do gnome 2
<Arpia> sim muito legal
<Arpia> mas estou gostando do unity
<nuno_nunes> sim o que
<nuno_nunes> pois
<nuno_nunes> eu ja usei gestores de janelas que tu nao conheces
<nuno_nunes> windowmaker
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Arpia> essa versao atual do 14.04 muito boa rapido
<Arpia> :)
<nuno_nunes> tu tens que mudar de x em x tempo
<nuno_nunes> mas eu nunca mudo a minha distro :D
<Arpia> parecido com o sistema amigaOS
<Arpia> windomaker
<Arpia> janelas
<nuno_nunes> eu ja usei tanto distro que ja perdi a conta
<nuno_nunes> eu uso linux desde 2002/2003
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Arpia> legal
<Arpia> a primeira distribuição me apresentada foi slackware
<Arpia> livecd
<nuno_nunes> a minha primeira distron foi a mandrake
<nuno_nunes> mas um amigo me mostro um linux em 2000
<nuno_nunes> :)
<Arpia> :)
<nuno_nunes> eu ja usei kde1, kde2, kde3, kde4, gnome 1, gnome 2, windowmaker, icevw, cinnamon, mate e muitas outras
<nuno_nunes> http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/download
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Arpia> atualmente vc o mate?
<nuno_nunes> nao
<nuno_nunes> kde4
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a usar kde 4
<nuno_nunes> :)
<Arpia> não gostei muito do kde
<Arpia> acho um pouco confuso
<Arpia> mas é adaptação e gosto
<nuno_nunes> eu ate gosto
<nuno_nunes> eu a pouco estive a trocar uma placa wireless do meu pc
<nuno_nunes> pk a antiga dava erro
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Arpia> isso mesmo kde acontece  isso
<Arpia> kk
<nuno_nunes> nao
<nuno_nunes> o erro era hardware
<Arpia> eu estou gostando do unity
<nuno_nunes> o unity eu considero ao windows vista um xupador de memoria ram
<Arpia> se proxima  versao do ubuntu  usar o mir vai ficar estranho desktop
<Arpia> acho que se vc quer  anbiente grafico com efeitos e recursos tem que consumir
<nuno_nunes> esse consome e que maneira
<Arpia> :)
<Arpia> qualquer distribuiçao tem um shell muito rapida e não consome quase nada de memoria
<Arpia> :)
<nuno_nunes> o kde nunca me deixa ficar mal no meu
<nuno_nunes> e nunca chega a 1gb de ram :D
<nuno_nunes> xD
<Arpia> brincadeira
<Arpia> :)
<nuno_nunes> brincadeira como
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho 4 gb de ram
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Arpia> o meu esta com 1,4 gb de ram de consumo
<Arpia> tenho 4 gb também
<Novodom> podes a usar [a-zA-Z_x7f-xff][a-zA-Z0-9_x7f-xff]* ...
<assef> Boa noite pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> Arpia: o teu gasta 1.4 gb de ram aff
<nuno_nunes> :S
<joao> Vamos falar sobre o novo ubuntu!
<nuno_nunes> joao podes falar a vontade
<nuno_nunes> o ubuntu e um linux que eu nunca mais uso :D
<lopes> olá?
<astroo-> ola
<Arpia> nuno_nunes unity vc nunca vai usar
<joao> Não sei se posso perguntar isso. Onde acho video aula de ubuntu gratuito
<nuno_nunes> para que
<nuno_nunes> aula de ubuntu para que
<nuno_nunes> :D
<joao> Pois sei sobre windows e acho um sistema lixo e o pouco que eu aprendi em ubuntu vi a diferença para melhor
<joao> so isto basta
<lopes> talvez esse site te ajude http://ubuntu-br.org/
<lopes> se vc quer aulas podes encontrar no http://youtube.com
<joao> Obrigado Lopes. Vou me dedicar. Eh verdade... o Youtube
<nuno_nunes> eu ja uso linux desde 2002/2003
<nuno_nunes> o windows e um monte merda
<joao> Eu usava o kurumin mais me dediquei pouco a ele
<joao> Windows é soh marketing..
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho windows e linux
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> eu passei do ubuntu e mint para uma base de arch linux
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Arpia> <nuno_nunes> vc consegue acessar todas paginas de banco e intalar modulos no linux ?
<nuno_nunes> do meu  banco funciona muito bem sem qualquer erro :D
<Arpia> exemplo santander não da certo
<Arpia> pelo menos comigo
<nuno_nunes> Tens que ter o Java Instalado
<nuno_nunes> O meu e a Caixa Geral Depositos
<nuno_nunes> :)
<Arpia> os bancos pensan só em usuarios windows
<Arpia> tenho o java certinho
<nuno_nunes> qual java
<Arpia> não é só acessar mas fazer movimentações financeiras
<Arpia> 8
<nuno_nunes> o open ou oracle
<nuno_nunes> o  java 8 ainda nem saiu
<nuno_nunes> isso e um beta :D
<Arpia> java version "1.8.0_05"
<nuno_nunes> ainda e beta
<Arpia> atualizei pra ver se funciona mais nada
<nuno_nunes> ainda nem esta disponivel no java.com
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Arpia> bancos outras paginas java tranquilo
<nuno_nunes> ve isto: http://www.java.com/pt_BR/download/manual.jsp
<nuno_nunes> Arpia: o meu banco e de portugal
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Arpia> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<Arpia> :)
<nuno_nunes> eu nao funciono com esse comandos
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Arpia> archlinux ?
<nuno_nunes> eu trabalho com manjaro linux e baseado no archlinux
<nuno_nunes> :D
#ubuntu-br 2014-04-26
<astroo-> nuno_nunes  pvt
<nuno_nunes> para que
<alvaro> melhor rsrsrsrs
<Diego_> Boa noite
<Diego_> Gostaria de saber quais os requesitos mínimos para utilização do ubuntu em uma máquina x32
<astroo-> ola  ve o site do ubuntu tem la tudo
<alvaro> ou no Wikipedia
<Diego_> Passei um tempão procurando no site e não encontrei... mas especificamente preciso saber se o desempenho é parecido com o 12.04, pois minha máquina é um netbook e roda o 12.04 perfeitamente. Já com o 13.04 ele trava pelo fato de não ter uma placa de video boa.
<alvaro> Diego a velocidade é bem maior
<alvaro> principalmente na versão 64 bits
<Diego_> Ok Alvaro, obrigado estou baxando e vou testar... qualquer coisa volto aqui para comentar!!
<Diego_> Muito obrigado
<alvaro> espere um pouco, já conferiu se a configuração do pc aguenta???
<alvaro> Diego_???
<Diego_> Opa..
<alvaro> seu sistema é 32 ou 64 ?
<alvaro> Qual processador?
<Diego_> Opa..ainda não. minha máquina é um dual core de 1.6, 2gb de ram e hd de 500. O principal problema é com a placa de vídeo. Com o 12.04 roda perfeitamente, já com o 13.04 que precisa uma pouco mais de resolução ele trava um pouco.
<alvaro> o 14.04 exige mais um pouco da maquina
<astroo-> usa o livecd e tira a duvida sem instalar
<Diego_> é vou fazer isso...
<alvaro> exatamente
<Diego_> só vou instalar se o desempenho for bom de acordo com minhas configurações!!!
<alvaro> :D
<Diego_> Pessoal muito obrigado pelo feedback. Já já volto aqui para dar uma resposta.. Obrigado!
<alvaro> Agora vou curtir o final de semana rsrsrsrsrs
<converge> quanto de swap p/ 4gb de memoria.. ?
<frateold> olá, alguém poderia dar uma dica sobre o chromium instalado no LUBUNTU?
<astroo-> ola
<frateold> astroo??
<astroo-> nao sei da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<frateold> ok
<xGrind> frateold, qual duvida?
<Emilio_Eiji> frateold: conseguiu resolver?
<frateold> xGrind. Instalei Lubuntu 14. xx (ultima versão), baixei o pacote do Chromium Browser - nele não consigo escrever nada nas caixas de endereço ou busca, apenas na caixa de senha. Vc sabe de algopara resolver?
<frateold> Ainda não Emilio Eiji.
<frateold> Consigo inserir textos somente usando o teclado virtual....já desinstalei e instalei novamente, mesmo problema.
<Gandalf> Sera que alguem pode me ajudar a configurar meu ubuntu para habilitar acentuacao grafica
<Gandalf> quando escrevo com acentos n'ao sai nenhum
<Gandalf> uso ubuntu 13.10
<Emilio_Eiji> Gandalf: qual o modelo do seu teclado?
<Emilio_Eiji> frateold: já vi um caso assim deixa eu ver se lembro onde foi
<frateold> beleza...aguardo
<Gandalf> meu teclado e abnt2
<Gandalf> teclado pra portugues brasil
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<andretyn> Olah astroo-
<astroo-> ola estou de saida
<AndroUser> Opa
<got_> to tentando instalar o ubuntu mais ta dando erro algem pode me ajudar?
<Roger_Black> Bom dia a Todos
<Roger_Black> Não sou usuário do Linux. mais quero montar um rede com o ubuntu para teste.
<Roger_Black> o que vocês acham?
<Roger_Black> vc poderia me ajudar
<Ernandes> aaeee
<nuno_nunes> https://forum.manjaro.org/index.php?topic=12203.msg116376#msg116376
<Ernandes> ?
<nuno_nunes> e o meu desktop
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> xD
<Ernandes> propaganda
<nuno_nunes> nao e nada
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> eu ja usei ubuntu e mas agora ja nao uso :D
<alvaro> Parece o XP pack 3
<nuno_nunes> ai sim
<nuno_nunes> isto e o kde 4
<nuno_nunes> :D
<alvaro> pena que no Windows a maquina que eu usa não aguentou esses melhoramentos :(
<alvaro> a configuração era fraquinha
<nuno_nunes> alvaro, o meu pc e um toshiba dual core 2 GHZ, 4 gb de ram e 320 gb de disco e grafica da intel :D
<alvaro> me refiro a XP mesmo, era meio pesado para um Pentium 4
<nuno_nunes> o windows xp ja deixou de ser suportado
<nuno_nunes> que linux usas alvaro :D
<alvaro> Nuno , o meu atual é fraquinho, um Core2Duo de 2.4 GHZ, 4 gb de RAM
<alvaro> todas as placas, inclusive placa mae é Intel
<alvaro> É um STI
<nuno_nunes> fraquinho para um 2.4 core duo lol
<nuno_nunes> da bem para um 64 bits
<alvaro> para mim já é
<alvaro> uso Ubuntu 14.04 de 64 bits
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho um core duo da intel 2 Ghz com 4gb de ram
<nuno_nunes> e ainda tenho um asus com APU amd 1.6 Ghz com 4 gb de ram
<nuno_nunes> :D
<alvaro> já to querendo um I5 de 3.8 Ghz, de 32gb de RAM
<alvaro> pena que ainda dá meio caro :(
<nuno_nunes> se arranjasse um pc comprava um 16 core de server da amd e metia 64 gb de ram
<alvaro> meu pc já tem 6 anos de uso
<nuno_nunes> se eu disses quanto custa mac pro com tudo ao maximo ate ficas de boca aberta
<nuno_nunes> xD
<alvaro> já meio velhinho
<alvaro> já possui um MAC
<alvaro> Mac Pro, não vale apena
<nuno_nunes> um mac pro custa mais de 15000 euros
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> com 64 gb de ram :D
<alvaro> mas se der pau, só na autorizada é que tem peças :(
<alvaro> é fria
<alvaro> prefiro pc mesmo
<nuno_nunes> eu tive o mac instalado no meu pc toshiba :D
<Novodom> ¬¬
<alvaro> mas na verdade é um "simulador" do Mac em si, não?
<nuno_nunes> Novodom, o que foi
<Novodom> query errado
<nuno_nunes> mesmo no pc
<nuno_nunes> um hacktosh
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> Novodom, nao entendi
<Novodom> lugar errado
<nuno_nunes> Novodom, precisas de ajuda
<nuno_nunes> :)
<Novodom> não
<nuno_nunes> alvaro, eu estou a usar o linux manjaro 0.8.9
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> Novodom, que linux usas
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Novodom> debian, suse, centos, ¬¬ indows << streamming
<alvaro> nuno_nunes olha que loucura http://store.apple.com/br/buy-mac/mac-pro?product=MD878BZ/A&step=config
<nuno_nunes> alvaro, estas ai
<nuno_nunes> :)
<alvaro> dá vontade
<nuno_nunes> quanto custa ai um iphone 5s e 5c
<nuno_nunes> :)
<alvaro> mas comprar por esse preço, só louco mesmo
<alvaro> 5s na faixa de uns R$ 2.500,00
<alvaro> mas de procedencia duvidosa tambem :D
<nuno_nunes> alvaro pode me chamar nuno ou nunes por mim tanto faz
<nuno_nunes> :)
<alvaro> made Paraguay
<alvaro> nuno qual a pior distribuição linux que já usou?
<nuno_nunes> pois
<alvaro> a que te deu mais dor de cabeça
<adriano_> pessoal não dei um apt-get remove de um programa e acabou indo junto vários programas q aparecem on gnome-software-center, onde posso achar uma lista desses programas pra reinstalar?
<nuno_nunes> a apple quer vender tudo caro e depois nao tem clientes :S
<nuno_nunes> um 5s aqui passa de 650 euros a versao mais barata
<nuno_nunes> e 5c 550 euros
<nuno_nunes> :S
<nuno_nunes> eu ja usei tantas
<alvaro> Mas Brasil é a capital mundial de impostos rsrsrsrs
<nuno_nunes> adriano_, explica melhor
<nuno_nunes> qual e a versao do ubuntu usas
<adriano_> no menu na parte superior direita tem lá "configurações do sistema"
<alvaro> a taxa é de 25% de imposto
<adriano_> to usando a 14.04
<adriano_> lá aparece as configurações de som, vídeo..., desapareceu tudo
<nuno_nunes> a pior delas todoas foi o BSD
<adriano_> na verdade nem essa configurações de sistema aparecia, eu descobri q o nome era gnome-software-center e reinstalei
<alvaro> adriano_ tens o Synaptic instalado?
<adriano_> vou ver
<adriano_> tem não vou instalar
<alvaro> instale via terminal se necessario
<hggdh> nuno_nunes: mas BSD não é linux...
<adriano_> ok
<nuno_nunes> eu sei
<alvaro> Nuno a pior minha foi o Insigne 5.0, aquela foi lasqueira mesmo
<adriano_> instalei o synaptic
<nuno_nunes> eu ja uso linux desde 2002/2003
<nuno_nunes> eu usei o ubuntu ate a versao 11.04
<nuno_nunes> :D
<alvaro> no synaptic digite "gnome-software-center" e mande reinstalar
<alvaro> veja se conserta
<adriano_> estranho coloquei gnome-software-center e não apareceu nada
<adriano_> software center aparecer
<adriano_> vou mandar resintalar
<alvaro> clique no botão recarregar
<nuno_nunes> adriano_, tu usas unity ou gnome :s
<adriano_> gnome
<adriano_> mandei reinstalar aqui
<alvaro> eu so Unity
<adriano_> desculpe
<adriano_> unity
<alvaro> *uso
<adriano_> acabei de formatar agora é unity
<nuno_nunes> o gnome nao tem software center
<nuno_nunes> :S
<adriano_> é
<nuno_nunes> alvaro, ve isto: http://store.apple.com/pt/iphone
<nuno_nunes> :S
<nuno_nunes> um iphone e caro :S
<nuno_nunes> e o que :S
<adriano_> no synaptic tem aqui umas divisões tem uma aqui administração de sistema eu vou ver os programas lá q não estão instalados
<adriano_> já lhe digo se deu certo
<nuno_nunes> faz reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<nuno_nunes> :D
<alvaro> não instale todos não, cuidado
<adriano_> eu ia olhar pela descrição
<adriano_> vou tentar esse
<nuno_nunes> isso reinstala o ubuntu todo
<nuno_nunes> :D
<adriano_> esse ubuntu-desktop nem tá instalado
<alvaro> nuno esse ainda não tem por aqui
<adriano_> mandei instalar
<alvaro> adriano_ digite isso no terminal
<adriano_> vixe já mandei pelo synaptic
<nuno_nunes> tambem da
<nuno_nunes> :)
<alvaro> sudo
<nuno_nunes> alvaro tambem resolve pelo synaptic
<alvaro> acredito que sim
<nuno_nunes> alvaro eu antes no linux nunca usava o terminal
<nuno_nunes> so o synaptic
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> eu ja volto
<alvaro> adriano_ deu certo?
<adriano_> tá instalando ainda
<adriano_> já lhe digo
<nuno_nunes> vai demorar
<adriano_> tudo 100%
<adriano_> obrigado nuno_nunes
<adriano_> valeu a dica, to saindo aqui
<guilherme-too> galera estou precisando de um help
<nuno_nunes> de nada
<nuno_nunes> :)
<guilherme-too> pra instalar  minha pllaca wiewless
<nuno_nunes> que placa wireless tens
<nuno_nunes> :D
<guilherme-too> bcm4311
<nuno_nunes> no terminal faz o comando lspci
<nuno_nunes> e da a informacao sobre a placa de rede wifi
<nuno_nunes> a minha e 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<guilherme-too> 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<nuno_nunes> ja tentas-te instalar o drivers opcionais
<nuno_nunes> qual e o linux usas
<guilherme-too> vamos ver se fiz corrreto\
<guilherme-too> mas naao apareceu nada
<guilherme-too> como posso dfazer
<nuno_nunes> no terminal faz sudo apt-get update
<nuno_nunes> e depois diz algo
<nuno_nunes> guilherme-too, ve isto
<nuno_nunes> http://askubuntu.com/questions/228821/bcm4311-wireless-not-working-with-drivers-installed
<guilherme-too> nstalou os pcts
<nuno_nunes> no terminal faz isto
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-get remove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<nuno_nunes> sudo modprobe b43
<nuno_nunes> nao te esquecas de reiniciar o pc :D
<guilherme-too> vou einiciar
<guilherme-too> opa
<guilherme-too> alguem que esta mais tempo ae no canal
<guilherme-too> pode colar  quais os comandos
<guilherme-too> pra instalar minha placa wifi
<guilherme-too> esqueci de salvar
<guilherme-too> e funcionou
<guilherme-too> =)
<Noob001> Boa tarde. Estava com a versão 10.11 do Ubuntu que já não tem mais suporte. Fiz download da última versão do Ubuntu e instalei o UII na USB para fazer a instalação a partir da versão antiga. O problema é que, quando dou o boot , aparece a mensagem "Im using an 8g usb drive and i have tried using the uui tool and get this message. SYSLINUX 4.06 EDD 4.06-pre1 Copyright (c) 1994-2011 H.Peter Anvinet al ERROR: No configurat
<Noob001> directive found
<Noob001> Fiz umas buscas e tentei mudar o nome do arquivo isolinux.cfg para syslinux. contudo não tenho êxito
<Noob001> Digito BIOS  ou qualquer coisa e aparece "could not find kernel imag3: bios
<Noob001> Alguém que possa ajudar um completo ignorante
<Elenice> obrigada.
<Elenice> o que estão falando por aqui? Estou conhecendo o  mundo do software livre agora.
<Elenice> gostaria de mais informações.
<Xp> oi
<Xp> pessoal como passar de xp para o ubuntu 14.04
<ivanbajr> Boa tarde. Acabei de fazer uma atualização do ubuntu 13.10 para o 14.04 de 64 bit. Notei que a inicialização do sistema ficou lenta.
<rmaia> Olá!!! instalei recentemente o 14.04 e está ótimo de modo geral, porém estou enfrentando um 'bug', algumas vezes quando ele bloqueia a tela ou volta da suspensão, nao consigo inserir a senha, o cursor se move mas nada responde.. alguem mais esta com esse problema?
<ivanbajr> Vou aguarda um pouco. Até que as novas atualizações cheguem
<ivanbajr> para ver se o sistema fica melhor
<rmaia> estou usando desde o lançamento, está estavel e leve, só esse bug q reportei q esta acontecendo....
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<Ariane> Boa Tarde, estou com problemas no Skype, sempre quando entra alguém no skype que vem a telinha de alerta, fica um ruído muito forte. Será que é a minha placa que está com problemas ou é o ubuntu que não está compatível com o Skype?
<ivanbajr> Tenho o skype instalado
<ivanbajr> vou fazer um ligação
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2014-04-27
<rmaia> pessoal, instalei o 14.04, esta show de bola
<subzero> oi
<astroo-_n> ainda bem
<astroo-_n> ola
<subzero> KurtKraut essa ovh
<rmaia> mas tem um bug ocorrendo quando ele suspende ou bloqueia a tela
<subzero> é zoada
<rmaia> nao insere senha, nao responde nada mas o ponteiro do mouse se move
<rmaia> só rebootando resolve
<subzer0_> essa ovh é 1 merda
<rmaia> alguem ta tendo esse problema
<rmaia> ?
<subzer0_> rmaia aonde?
<rmaia> quando o 14.04 bloqueia a tela
<rmaia> as vezes nao insere a senha
<rmaia> simplesmente nada na tela responde quando clica
<rmaia> ai tenho que reiniciar
<astroo-> e 1 bug reportado no dia 16
<rmaia> mas saiu algum fix pra isso ?
<astroo-> nao sei
<subzer0_> assef__
<subzer0_> astroo- conhece a ovh?
<astroo-> nao sei nda
<astroo-> nada
<cara> oi tudo bem? tem alguem online?
<cara> estou com um problema de instalaçã :/
<cara> tem alguem online?
<matheus_> qual problema brother?
<cara> tenho windows 8
<cara> baixei o ubuntu, gravei no dvd
<cara> reiniciei, etc, nao funcionou
<cara> usei o assistente do cd
<astroo-> ola  eu sempre
<matheus_> chega a aparecer o grub?
<cara> ai criou o ubuntu no meu pc
<cara> nao
<cara> e da falha ao inicializar o ubuntu
<matheus_> então não tá bootando nem no windows nem no ubuntu?
<cara> ta aparecendo o BIOS
<cara> ta bootando o windows
<cara> no fim agr to com dois ubuntus instalados
<cara> mais o windows
<cara> ¬¬
<cara> dei preferencia p inicializar o ubunto... msm assim n funcionou...
<cara> *ubuntu
<matheus_> vc tem a moral de alterar partićões?
<cara> a real que nem queria mais o windows
<cara> :s
<cara> nem sei
<matheus_> se é assim acho até mais fácil, qual ubuntu você está tentando instalar?
<matheus_> o 14.04?
<cara> sim
<matheus_> saquei
<cara> o que vc acha que devo fazer?
<matheus_> quando você vai inicializar a instalaćão, ele te dá uma općão ¨Apagar tudo e Instalar Ubuntu¨, você chegou a ver esta općão?
<cara> n apareceu isso pra mim
<cara> no cd?
<cara> nao rodou nem a demonstração...
<matheus_> mas chegou a bootar no dvd?
<matheus_> você alterou a sua sequência de boot pra bootar no seu dvd e inicializar o live?
<cara> nao alterei
<cara> como faz isso?
<cara> sim cheguei a rodar o dvd dentro do windows
<matheus_> na verdade você tem que rodar o dvd quando seu computador estiver ligando
<cara> ja tentei
<cara> meu pc n roda
<matheus_> tem uma tecla que você pressiona, no meu computador é F12, que daí você escolher por qual dispositivo você quer bootar
<cara> cdemorou
<cara> vou tentar aqui
<matheus_> daí você escolhe o dvd
<cara> qlqr coisa eu volto
<cara> valeu
<cara> :)
<matheus_> ou você pode mudar a ordem de boot na configuraćão da bios
<matheus_> okay
<matheus_> tenta F8 ou F9
<matheus_> se o F12 não der
<matheus_> ou muda a ordem na bios, que daí é certeza
<matheus_> vou reiniciar aqui, já volto
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest89214> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<Leandro-Parana> agueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeem ?
<Ruffles> eu
<Leandro-Parana> tou tendo problemas com o ubuntu 14.04 LTS :/
<Ruffles> fala ai
<Leandro-Parana> perai vou aplica um comando no terminal ai passo o erro
<cyanoroma> Bom dia a todos!
<Ruffles> bom dia
<cyanoroma> Ruffles-> :)
<Leandro-Parana> tem esse tbn
<Leandro-Parana> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote winusb
<Leandro-Parana> winusb
<Ruffles> vc quer instalar o winusb?
<Leandro-Parana> sim, ja fis os comando mais nao instala
<cyanoroma> Leandro-Parana-> Qual é o seu problema?
<Leandro-Parana> perai, irei aplica um comando no terminal aqui para pegar o problema
<Ruffles> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:colingille/freshlight
<Ruffles> sudo apt-get update
<Ruffles> sudo apt-get install winusb
<Leandro-Parana> ja fis isto
<ubuntero> Leandro-Parana, nesse ppa não tem pacotes para o 14.04
<Ruffles> então baixe o arquivo deb manualmente
<Ruffles> http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html
<Leandro-Parana> eu baixo manualmente, ai pede pra instalar, coloco a senha, e trava o aplicativo de down
<Leandro-Parana> eu to querendo passar pra win7 e depois duaal boot com o ubuntu
<Leandro-Parana> ta dificiu :'(
<Ruffles> calma, jovem, tenha paciência! ahaha
<Leandro-Parana> tiu, nao dormi essa noite, tentando :3
<Leandro-Parana> ta dificiu mermo :S
<cyanoroma> Leandro-Parana-> Você deve instalar o Windows 7 e depois instalar o Ubuntu.
<Leandro-Parana> e oque eu to tentando
<Leandro-Parana> desde ontem :X
<Ruffles> vc não precisa de um programa para fazer um usb do windows 7
<cyanoroma> Leandro-Parana-> E o que lhe impede?
<Leandro-Parana> winusb nao instala pra min dar boot pelo PEN
<Ruffles> não precisa do programa, compadre. copie os arquivos pro pendrive e pronto
<Leandro-Parana> nao consigo instalar o utorrent tbm :(
<Ruffles> acho que não existe utorrent pra ubuntu
<Leandro-Parana> existe
<Leandro-Parana> utorrent web
<Ruffles> pelo menos até quando eu usava não tinha...
<Ruffles> ah ok...
<Leandro-Parana> eu tinha instalado, baxei e tals, so que sumiu
<Ruffles> pq vc não usa o transmission?
<Leandro-Parana> localhost:8080/webgui
<Leandro-Parana> esse é o link utorrent ubuntu
<Leandro-Parana> transmissão demora, e tem ves que a net cai aqui :/
<cyanoroma> Leandro-Parana-> Não existe Utorrent para Ubuntu, por quê você não usa o Deluge?
<nuno_nunes> boa tarde
<Leandro-Parana> existe uttorent sim cara
<cyanoroma> Leandro-Parana-> Tudo é uma questão de configuração.
<Leandro-Parana> so que nao consigo instalar
<cyanoroma> Leandro-Parana-> Me mostra....
<nuno_nunes> o utorrent no linux so funciona via wine
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Leandro-Parana> nao cara
<cyanoroma> Leandro-Parana-> Então não existe!
<Leandro-Parana> vcs tenq pesquisar na net aqui :S
<Leandro-Parana> vo pssa o link
<Ruffles> eu uso transmission tanto no windows quanto no mac e usava no ubuntu tb. é ótimo
<Ruffles> aliás... no windows eu uso utorrent. eheheh
<Leandro-Parana> http://www.ubuntututorials.com/install-utorrent-ubuntu-12-04/
<Leandro-Parana> deem uma olhada ai
<Leandro-Parana> utorren server via web "GUI"
<Leandro-Parana> nao é aplicativo
<Ruffles> hmmmm.. isso é uma gambiarra sofisticada. entendi
<Leandro-Parana> ele baixa mó rapido torrent
<nuno_nunes> isso e fake
<Leandro-Parana> nao é cara
<nuno_nunes> Leandro-Parana, isso tem haver com a velocidade da net
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Leandro-Parana> eu ja baxei por ai pow
<nuno_nunes> eu custumo baixar ficheiro a quase 2 mb/s conforme os dias
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Leandro-Parana> aqui tbn
<Ruffles> o programa não influencia na velocidade do download a menos que ele esteja mal configurado
<nuno_nunes> Leandro-Parana, eu custumo usar o btnext :D
<nuno_nunes> 100 % portugues :D
<Ruffles> Leandro-Parana: você quer criar um pendrive bootavel com o windows 7, instalar ele e depois instalar o ubuntu em dualboot? é isso mesmo?
<cyanoroma> Leandro-Parana-> Parece que realmente existe, logo, retrato-me pela minha afirmação da inexistência do Utorrent para Linux. Entretanto, o processo de instalação me parece tão complexo e desnecessário que prefiro apenas dar um: sudo apt-get install deluge.
<nuno_nunes> cyanoroma, eu utilizo o deluge no meu pc
<nuno_nunes> no linux
<cyanoroma> Leandro-Parana-> Como o amigo disse, não existe programa mais rápido, existe programa melhor configurado!
<nuno_nunes> cyanoroma, concordo
<nuno_nunes> :)
<Ruffles> nuno_nunes: é português? falou ficheiro ao invés de arquivo hehe
<cyanoroma> Leandro-Parana-> Para você ter uma ideia, eu nunca usei o Utorrent no Ubuntu e sempre me saí muito bem com o Deluge ou Transmission.
<Leandro-Parana> apt-get install deluge oque é ?
<Leandro-Parana> oque é --> apt-get install deluge
<nuno_nunes> o deluge e um programa de torrents
<cyanoroma> Leandro-Parana-> Sabe a central de programas do Ubuntu?
<Ruffles> é para instalar o deluge, é um client de torrent
<nuno_nunes> Ruffles, sim e portugues
<nuno_nunes> e um tracker fechado
<nuno_nunes> o btnext
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Leandro-Parana> como que eu instaldo tudo os pacote, tipo chmod, etc
<Leandro-Parana> tipo esses mini comando
<Leandro-Parana> tudo de uma ves só
<cyanoroma> Leandro-Parana-> Sabe a central de programas do Ubuntu?
<Leandro-Parana> sim
<nuno_nunes> aff
<nuno_nunes> que ignorante
<cyanoroma> Leandro-Parana-> Escreva "Deluge" e clique em "instalar", e pronto!
<nuno_nunes> xD
<Leandro-Parana> to instalando esse via terminal
<cyanoroma> Leandro-Parana-> Tanto faz, dará no mesmo...
<cyanoroma> Leandro-Parana-> Parece que és iniciante no Linux, estou certo?
<Leandro-Parana> no LInux sim, mais ou menos, mais pra mais doque pra menos
<nuno_nunes> eu apesar de ja nao usar o ubuntu eu ajudo no que puder
<nuno_nunes> :)
<Leandro-Parana> ai, instalou o delunge ;D
<Leandro-Parana> vllw
<cyanoroma> Leandro-Parana-> Dica: Tente usar programa feitos especialmente para o sistema, faça o mínimo de gambiarras, seu sistema agradece;
<Ruffles> nuno_nunes: na verdade eu estava perguntando se você é português, mas pelo seu ip ja deu pra ver que é
<nuno_nunes> Ruffles, sou portugues
<nuno_nunes> :)
<cyanoroma> Leandro-Parana-> Use agora!
<Leandro-Parana> quando eu so jogo o win7 pro pendriver e vou fomatar ele da esse erro
<Leandro-Parana> No bootable partNo bootable partition in tableition in table
<Leandro-Parana> pendriver 16gb , FAT32
<nuno_nunes> formatar como
<nuno_nunes> usa o gparted
<nuno_nunes> no linux
<Leandro-Parana> como asim
<Leandro-Parana> :3
<nuno_nunes> faz no terminal isto: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Ruffles> Leandro-Parana: mas vc não pode copiar a iso, vc tem que copiar o conteúdo da .iso
<Leandro-Parana> fui formatar uma partição para NTFS bugo kkk tive que reinstalar o ubuntu :/
<Leandro-Parana> eu copiei o conteudo da .iso
<Leandro-Parana> nem xp deu certo
<Leandro-Parana> memo erro
<Leandro-Parana> ja tenho gparted
<nuno_nunes> ok
<Leandro-Parana> que façow ?
<nuno_nunes> espera um pouco
<Leandro-Parana> pra nao buga td dnvo ;x
<Leandro-Parana> ta[
<nuno_nunes> usa isto: unetbootin
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<nuno_nunes> :)
<Leandro-Parana> posso usar como root
<Leandro-Parana> enves de sudo
<Leandro-Parana> baxando ja
<nuno_nunes> nao podes usar como root
<nuno_nunes> se nao danificas o sistema todo
<nuno_nunes> o que preferes
<cyanoroma> Leandro-Parana-> Você quer colocar o Windows no pendrive ou o Ubuntu?
<Leandro-Parana> win7
<Leandro-Parana> pronto ja fis apt-get install unetbootin
<Leandro-Parana> que mais nano ?
<nuno_nunes> espera
<nuno_nunes> ve isto: http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/instale-o-winusb-e-crie-uma-midia-usb-bootavel-do-windows-no-linux/
<rssolivei> Leandro-Parana, tem o multisystem que permite colocar mais de um so no pendrive
<rssolivei> muito bo
<Leandro-Parana> winusb nao ta dando pra instalar aqui
<rssolivei> o unetbootin não cria usb com windows
<Leandro-Parana> EU QUERO POR O WIN7 NO PENDRIVER, FORMATAR PARA WIN7, DEPOIS DUAL BOOT WIN7+UBUNTU
<rssolivei> o único que fez e com facilidade foi um da propria microsof
<Leandro-Parana> USO UBUNTU AGR
<rssolivei> unetbootin não vai funcionar
<Leandro-Parana> EU TO NO UBUNTU AGR
<Leandro-Parana> QUERO PASSAR PRA WIN7
<nuno_nunes> nao uses o caps lock
<Leandro-Parana> DEPOIS FASER DUAL BOOT WIN7+UBUNTU
<Leandro-Parana> Mals
<nuno_nunes> ninguem esta a berrar contigo
<Leandro-Parana> :S
<nuno_nunes> respeita as regras
<Leandro-Parana> mals mals
<Leandro-Parana> pode me ayudar ?
<Leandro-Parana> apt-get install unetbootin
<Leandro-Parana> ja instalei nano
<nuno_nunes> este Leandro-Parana e um gajo que queria usar o root no sistema todo :S
<rssolivei> aff
<rssolivei> o unetbootin é fácil de usar, mas repito, não funciona com iso de windows
<rssolivei> se quiser tentar...
<Leandro-Parana> :S
<Leandro-Parana> qual que funfa ?
<Leandro-Parana> winusb nao ta instalando aqui :/
<cyanoroma> Quanta discussão para algo tão simples...
<Leandro-Parana> tão me ayuda ai
<nuno_nunes> no terminal faca isto
<nuno_nunes> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:colingille/freshlight
<Leandro-Parana> se és tão simples
<nuno_nunes> depois
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-get update
<cyanoroma> Já disse o que deves fazer...
<nuno_nunes> e depois sudo apt-get install winusb
<rssolivei> pesquisa no google, tem um aplicativo da microsoft que faz isso facil
<Leandro-Parana> pois ja fis tudo oque dicéres
<Leandro-Parana> e nads :3
<cyanoroma> 1- Instale o Windows 7
<nuno_nunes> tens que instalar o repositorio
<nuno_nunes> :S
<cyanoroma> 2- Faça o pendrive com o Ubuntu
<rssolivei> a iso do windows é lixo
<rssolivei> não vai rolar
<cyanoroma> 3- INstale o UBuntu em dual-boot, difícil?
<cyanoroma> Apenas 3 passos...
<Leandro-Parana> eu to usando o ubuntu aqui ja manow
<nuno_nunes> o gajo quer destabilizar o chat
<nuno_nunes> como sempre
<Leandro-Parana> quero passa pra win7
<Leandro-Parana> -.-'
<nuno_nunes> queres passar para o monte de virus
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Ruffles> calma gente... haahah tá muito bagunçado isso daqui... Leandro-Parana vc tentou baixar o pacote .deb do winusb e instalar usando dpkg -i pacote.deb ?
<Leandro-Parana> fui aplica o comando apt-get install winusb
<Leandro-Parana> deu esse erro
<Leandro-Parana> E: Não foi possível criar acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), é root?
<nuno_nunes> o que andas-te a fazer
<Leandro-Parana> sim baixei o pacote .deb
<Ruffles> esse erro aparece quando já tem outro programa fazendo instalação
<Leandro-Parana> pois quando começa a instalar
<Leandro-Parana> trava
<Ruffles> Leandro-Parana: instalou com o dpkg -i ?
<Leandro-Parana> apt-get install dpkg -i
<Leandro-Parana> ?
<Ruffles> nao!
<cyanoroma> Leandro-Parana-> Meu caro, nunca vi ninguém fazendo dual-boot do Windows com Ubuntu instalando o Ubuntu primeiro. O Windows NÃO reconhece o Ubuntu, mas o Ubuntu reconhece o Windows, por isso você deve ter o Windows instalado primeiro!
<Ruffles> sudo dpkg -i nomedoarquivo.deb
<Ruffles> cyanoroma: da pra fazer, mas dá muito trabalho, mas é possível instalar o windows depois do ubuntu
<Leandro-Parana> eu seei amigo, quero possar pra win7 saka
<Leandro-Parana> so q ta dificiu
<nuno_nunes> o gajo nao sabe o que faz
<nuno_nunes> nem ler sabe
<nuno_nunes> :S
<Ruffles> Leandro-Parana  sudo dpkg -i nomedoarquivo.deb
<Leandro-Parana> como asim nome do arquivo ?
<Ruffles> @$%@#%¨$¨*&)())*##$
<Ruffles> desisto
<cyanoroma> Ruffles-> O rapaz não sabe o que é apt-get, esperas mesmo que ele faça isso tudo com perfeição. Sejam mais "humanos"!
<nuno_nunes> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Iniciantes-no-Linux/Criar-Pendrive-Bootavel-de-Windows-7-no-Ubuntu
<Leandro-Parana> root@hitman:/home/hitman# dpkg -i winusb_1.0.11+natty1_amd64.deb dpkg: error processing archive winusb_1.0.11+natty1_amd64.deb (--install):  impossível acessar arquivo: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:  winusb_1.0.11+natty1_amd64.deb root@hitman:/home/hitman#
<Ruffles> Leandro-Parana: mano.. baixa o teamviewer que eu vou te ajudar remotamente
<cyanoroma> Devemos dar o mais fácil para quem não sabe muito, e deixarmos as coisas mais avançadas para quem já tenha um conhecimento prévio, o que não é o caso...
<nuno_nunes> estas a usar root :o
<nuno_nunes> o gajo deve ter o sistema minado :D
<cyanoroma> E o mais fácil é fazer como eu escrevi.
<Ruffles> Leandro-Parana: http://www.teamviewer.com/pt/download/linux.aspx
<Leandro-Parana> tem face?
<Leandro-Parana> passa que mando cnvte
<Leandro-Parana> cnvsamos por la
<Ruffles> olha la... te mandei uma msg privada
<nuno_nunes> estamos a tentar ajudar e o gajo nao vai la
<Ruffles> apaguei minha conta do facebook. me livrei daquela porcaria haah
<Leandro-Parana> onde vejo sua msg pvp kk ?
<nuno_nunes> o facebook e uma autentica merda
<Leandro-Parana> ?
<Ruffles> procura ai que vc acha
<Leandro-Parana> ?
<Leandro-Parana> rufles ?
<Leandro-Parana> a dependencia nao é contentavel: lib32asound2
<Leandro-Parana> teamview
<Leandro-Parana> teamweaver
<Leandro-Parana> sla
<Ruffles> rssolivei: http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/install-windows-7-from-usb-drive-requires-2-simple-steps/
<Ruffles> aparentemente, da pra fazer com o unetbootin mesmo
<rssolivei> se rolar, blz Ruffles rsrs. eu usei um da propria microsoft e funcionou
<rssolivei> eu gosto do multisystem que dá para colocar varios so
<Ruffles> na verdade basta copiar o conteúdo da iso pra o pendrive e pronto. mas o Leandro-Parana esta todo atrapalhado e eu não quero atrapalhar mais ainda o cara
<Ernandes> hi
<Itaruma> bom
<Itaruma> bom dia
<Itaruma> sou leigo em linux e gostaria de tirar duas dúvidas
<K0D3R> pessoal que usa GVT, perceberam alguma lentidao na rede?
<Itaruma> ????
<K0D3R> Itaruma, ????
<Itaruma> Seguinte
<Itaruma> esse ubuntu disponivel no site para download é o que roda direto do cd?
<Itaruma> K0d3R
<spantalho> sim,
<spantalho> ele pode ser instalado também num pendrive
<spantalho> a nova versão, 14.04, está disponível
<spantalho> alguém conhece algum canal que trata somente de IDEs para desenvolvimento de software no ubuntu?
<spantalho> estou querendo iniciar os estudos de programação para dispositivo móvel, Android, no ubuntu
<spantalho> alguma dica?
<Rudolf> spantalho:  /j #android-dev
<spantalho> legal
<itaruma3> Koder
<itaruma3> Me chame no pvt
<converge> alguem usa rsnapshot?
<licensed> alguem sabe um programa bom pra recuperar arquivos deletados em ext3?
<Rudolf> licensed: http://code.google.com/p/ext3grep/
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> pode usar o testdisk
<licensed> Rudolf, esse é bom é?
<licensed> nuno_nunes, ouvi falar no testdisk mas parece mto fraquinho.. é bom?
<Rudolf> licensed: testdisk é muito bom, mas não é para o que você quer
<nuno_nunes> eu ja recuperei mais de 150 gb com esse programa
<Rudolf> licensed: ele apenas verifica o disco em relação a recuperação de partições
<Junior> como eu instalo java no mozila?
<nuno_nunes> junior que java queres instalar
<nuno_nunes> o da oracle ou open
<nuno_nunes> :)
<Junior> oracle
<nuno_nunes> eu nao tenho ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> mas vou te ajudar
<nuno_nunes> espera um pouco
<Junior> eu uso este site para baixar videos do youtube e precisa do java http://keepvid.com/
<nuno_nunes> eu sei
<nuno_nunes> isso ate o open da para fazer isso
<Junior> se tiver como baixar  de outra forma pode ser
<Junior> open?
<nuno_nunes> e uma versao do java open source
<nuno_nunes> que ubuntu usas :)
<Junior> onde eu baixo esse open ?
<Junior> central de programa do ubuntu?
<nuno_nunes> espera um pouco
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> no terminal faz este comando
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-get update
<nuno_nunes> e depois
<nuno_nunes> apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk
<nuno_nunes> espero que te ajude
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> se quiseres o da oracle tens este comandos
<nuno_nunes> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-get update
<nuno_nunes> sudo mkdir -p /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<nuno_nunes> se quiseres a versao 7 aqui: sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<Junior> os 2 comandos?
<nuno_nunes> sim um para atualizar a lista e a outra é para instalar
<nuno_nunes> ou a versao 8: sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<Junior> E: Não foi possível criar acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), é root?
<Junior> == vmakyama [~vmakyama@177.8.210.3] has joined é esse o comando?
<nuno_nunes> reinicia o pc e depois volta a fazer os comandos
<nuno_nunes> isso tens um processo a correr do update
<nuno_nunes> que ubuntu usas
<Junior> Ubuntu 14.04
<nuno_nunes> boas alvaro boa noite
<alvaro> ola
<nuno_nunes> eu a tarde ja esta todo confuso lol
<alvaro> to com um problema na placa mae
<nuno_nunes> o que se passa com o teu pc
<alvaro> Intel® 945G  não reconhec 4 gigas de RAM
<nuno_nunes> estas com que versao 32 bits ou 64 bits
<alvaro> 64
<alvaro> só reconhece 3.1
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho um pc assim
<nuno_nunes> tem 4 gb de so parece 3.5 gb de ram
<alvaro> mas era para reconhecer não?
<alvaro> mas na Bios reconhece os 4
<nuno_nunes> o meu deteceta os 4 gb  e so tem 3.5 gb disponiveis
<alvaro> no sistema não
<nuno_nunes> pois
<alvaro> onde vai o resto, para memoria de video?
<nuno_nunes> deve ir
<nuno_nunes> :S
<alvaro> nem na Intel consegui uma resposta
<nuno_nunes> eu no meu toshiba detecta os 4 gb de ram
<nuno_nunes> no meu asus detecta os 4 GB e so usa 3.5
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> alvaro: que linux usas
<alvaro> o Meu é um STI , uso ubuntu 14.04 64 bits
<alvaro> semp toshiba info
<nuno_nunes> nao entendi
<alvaro> sti= semptoshiba informatica
<KurtKraut> Se o sistema operacional está mostrando menos RAM do que a instalada e a quantidade da diferença é inferior a um pente isso é parte da RAM que é reservada para a placa de vídeo. Em notebooks, isso é muito comum (para não dizer que é a regra)
<alvaro> mas tem com reverter?
<KurtKraut> alvaro, Não, isso é intríseco ao hardware. Seria como você tirar a capacidade da placa de vídeo de usar memória e sem memória a placa de vídeo não funciona.
<alvaro> caramba mas quase 1 giga?
<KurtKraut> alvaro, Tem placa de vídeo com 2GB de memória no mercado. Vídeo usa muita memória.
<alvaro>  eu uso um desktop
<KurtKraut> alvaro, A do meu desktop é de 1GB de memória, mas é uma nvidia, já vem com a memória própria dela na placa. Por isso ela não precisa abocanhar um trecho da RAM para suas atividades de renderização.
<alvaro> então isso ´e normal?
<KurtKraut> alvaro, Sim, há dias que venho dizendo isso a você e você não acredita.
<alvaro> me desculpe, mas é estranho meso
<alvaro> *mesmo
<KurtKraut> alvaro, não é estranho. É otimização de custos. Se a sua placa de vídeo tivesse memória própria, ficaria uns ~R$100 mais cara. Você ou o fabricante do seu computador não teria comprado.
<alvaro> tudo bem caso encerrado :)
<alvaro> te agradeço
<Guest53625> e no caso da nvidia optimus
<Guest53625> fica praticamente inutilizavel não é
<KurtKraut> alvaro, de nada :D
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<KurtKraut> ilss, não sei dizer.
<nuno_nunes> boas
<ilss> se não me engano tinha que utilizar um comando para iniciar um aplicativo por ela, caso contrario fica em stand by e o sistema nao roda por ela
<astroo-> nuno_nunes  ola
<nuno_nunes> astroo-: tudo bem
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<nuno_nunes> eu estou bem
<nuno_nunes> e como esta o teu linux :D
<astroo-> cof cof...
<nuno_nunes> lol
<vmakyama> Boa tarde Alguém sabe como instalar mysql completo?
<K0D3R> apt-get install mysql??
<ilss> mysql-server se não me engano
<astroo-> ola
<martim> olá , estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 14.04 64bits , junto com o windows 7 ,  mas  quando chego na tela para escolher instalar junto com o windows 7 ou avançado o botão de continuar está desativado, já verifiquei se é proteção na bios e não está ativada,  tenho 8gb livres para a boot num disco onde esta instalado o windows e 50 gb em outro disco para home e swap  alguém sabe qual poderia ser o problema?  agradeço a aju
<astroo-> ola
<martim> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<martim> ok, obrigado
<nuno_nunes> martim eu nao entendi o teu problema
<martim> oi nuno
<nuno_nunes> queres criar uma partição de quantos gb para o ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> :)
<martim> na verdade quando vou instalar o ubuntu, e chego na tela onde se escolhe entre as opções instalar junto com o windows, substituir o windows ou avançado,  eu escolho uma opção mas o botão para continuar fica desativado e não consigo prosseguir com a instalação
<nuno_nunes> clicas em avançado
<nuno_nunes> e depois seguinte
<nuno_nunes> primeiro tens que criar uma partição para o linux
<martim> vou instalar o boot na partição de 8gb,, já que praticamente só vou usar pra estudar programação shell
<martim> pois então , esse é o problema
<martim> quando clico em avançado , para cirar as partições
<nuno_nunes> 8 gb para a partição /boot
<nuno_nunes> :S
<nuno_nunes> aff
<martim> o botão seguinte fica desativado, só tenho as opções voltar e sair ativas
<nuno_nunes> para criar as partições usa o gparted
<martim> aumentei aqui para 15 gb para boot e não é esse o problema
<nuno_nunes> Eu no meu disco tenho 90 Gb para windows 7, 156 gb para dados, 50 Gb para a partição / e 2 gb de swap
<nuno_nunes> o teu disco e de quantos gb
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> eu ja volto
<nuno_nunes> ate ja
<martim> um um tera e outro de 2 tera, mas do unix eu só quero usar para praticar  com  sh , ksh, awk e tal, nem preciso de muita coisa
<nuno_nunes> ja voltei
<nuno_nunes> estas ai
<astroo-> siu
<astroo-> saiu
<nuno_nunes> ok
#ubuntu-br 2015-04-20
<astroo-> a brasnet foi sabotada pela google
<astroo-> e agora a merda da google nem 1 sistema social tem de "jeito"
<astroo-> a brasnet foi sabotada pela google
<Super_Ape> Never
<Super_Ape> foi sabotada pela DSGX
<Super_Ape> que na época hospedava a BRASNET
<Super_Ape> sozinha...
<Super_Ape> bom, longa história...
<astroo-> parceria entre as brasnet e google para dar lugar a orkut
<Super_Ape> nem... hahahahaha
<Super_Ape> Já volto, vou tomar banho
<astroo-> ok
<PSKOL> caramba que historia eh esse de google sabotar brasnet
<astroo-> esta no site da brasnet como prova
<PSKOL> sei q na epoca a brasnet sofria ataque todo dia ai os cara nao aguentaro e pediro pra sair
<astroo-> tambem sei dessa versao
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<elves> boa noite
<elves> alguém pode me ajudar?
<elves> instalei o ubuntu 14 e não consigo ligá-lo a rede wifi
<XD> alguem ja andou usando o programa airodump-ng ?????
<Marco__> Pessoal, bom dia! Estou tentando instalar ubuntu 14.10 junto com o windows 8.1, mas só que quando eu vou inserir login e senha e aperto enter, volta paar a mesma tela de login e senha
<Marco__> vocês já passaram por esse problema?
<Marco__> quem puder ajudar, ficarei grato por isso
<Marco__> sou usuário iniciante em linux
<omelete> Marco__,  talvez senha errada
<liberie> dia
<lieber> bom dia xará
<CyberWorld> bom dia
<Dead_Thinker> Buenos :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<gustavo125> galera?
<mirqui> fala
<Dead_Thinker> opa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<ptl> uhl
<mirqui> ??
<mirqui> fala
<ptl> mirqui: falar o que?
<ptl> em que lingua?
<mirqui> oi , voltei
<mirqui> sou brasileiro
<ptl> eu idem
<mirqui> aqui no chat se dá preferencia para o português
<mirqui> tens alguma dúvida sobre ubuntu?
<carlos_> ola
<carlos_> como faco para adquirir um cd do ubuntu ?
<carlos_> ou somente via download
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Diego_> olá
<Diego_> será que alguem pode me ajudar
<DantexAUG> opa
<DantexAUG> fala ae, qual o problema?
<Diego_> Não estou conseguindo rodar o ubuntu no meu notbook
<Diego_> ele é um hibrido usa o processador Intel Atom Z3735G
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> diz que erro da
<Diego_> eu coloco pra dar boot no pen drive que instalei o ubuntu e ele nao entra renicia sozinho não da boot
<Diego_> ja testei com a maioria dos linux é da esse mesmo problema
<astroo-> o disco rigido esta sem sistema operativo?
<Diego_> tem o win 8.1 instalado queria rodar ele no pen drive
<Diego_> pra pode instalar em uma partição que crie pra ele mais ele não da boot
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<DantexAUG> como você criou essa imagem no pen drive, através de algum programa ou apenas soltou o arquivo baixado do site no pendrive?
<Diego_> criei com o universal linux usb
<DantexAUG> pode cre
<DantexAUG> ei vi aqui que esse seu processador le instruções de 64 bits
<DantexAUG> então é importante criar a imagem do ubuntu pra processadores de 64 bits
<DantexAUG> você ja checou isso também?
<Diego_> sim ele suporta 64 bits
<Diego_> o foda é a bios vem  com um monte se pacotes de segurança ja desabilitei mais
<Diego_> mesmo assim esssas bios de not vem toda travada
<DantexAUG> como é que está escrito na BIOS a opção de boot pelas portas usb?
<Diego_> boot option e o nome do meu pen drive
<DantexAUG> muito estranho, só pode ser alguma opção na BIOS
<Diego_> é vou tentando aqui qualquer coisa do um toque
<astroo-> vai ao site da marca e saca o manual
<DantexAUG> você só desabilitou os pacotes de segurança depois que não conseguiu dar boot pela primeira vez?
<Diego_> sim
<Diego_> eu ja tava tentando instalar outros linux
<Diego_> ai tive q desistalar pra da boot
<Diego_> desabilitar**
<DantexAUG> e funcionou com os outros?
<Diego_> não
<DantexAUG> esses pacotes são aqueles Secure Boots?
<Diego_> sim
<DantexAUG> ai você trocou para legacy BIOS?
<Diego_> secure eu desabilitei
<Diego_> ai tem option stand e custom
<DantexAUG> e ja testou as duas?
<DantexAUG> se seu modo de BOOT estiver em UEFI mude para Legacy BIOS e faça uma tentativa pelo pendrive, pode ser isso...
<Diego_> o stand eu não testei ainda
<DantexAUG> faz esses testes e qualquer coisa fala aí
<Diego_> ok vou tentar aqui
<DantexAUG> encontrei esse site aqui que pode ajudar http://www.linuxdescomplicado.com.br/2013/05/saiba-como-instalar-o-ubuntu-em-um-pc.html
<Diego_> valeu dante
<Diego_> é palhaçada do tio bill para não instalar nenhum os livre
<Diego_> vo desabilitar aqui e tentar
<DantexAUG> pois é
<DantexAUG> o cerco ta fechando
<DantexAUG> hahaha
<DantexAUG> tenta aí, boa sorte!
<Diego_> não deu nao
<Diego_> no nome do pen fica
<DantexAUG> não tem legacy boot, só tem UFEI?
<Diego_>  UFI:e nome do pen drive
<Diego_> UEFI*
<Diego_> nao tem legacy
<DantexAUG> puts!
<DantexAUG> que merda!
<DantexAUG> safadeza mesmo!
<Dead_Thinker> Tive problemas com UEFI tb, tentando testar uma versão do ElementaryOS, não consegui bootar
<DantexAUG> antes de compara notebook ou placa mãe tem que ter o maior cuidado com isso agora, pesquisar bem e se certificar!]
<Dead_Thinker> O ubuntu consegui instalar de boa
<Dead_Thinker> newbie question, n dá pra desabilitar esse UEFI?
<astroo-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Dead_Thinker> opa, foi mal
<Dead_Thinker> vlw
<converge> alguém sabe como posso quebrar um pacote p/ testar o envio com o dput ?
<Elfon_> alo
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-04-21
<cyber>  duplicity linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic ???
<progz> grub rescue alguem pra salvar?
<sistematico> fale
<progz> to sem o live cd
<sistematico> E?
<progz> meu ubuntu ja tava bugado
<sistematico> Clássico
<progz> tentei recuperar ele mas travou tive q desligar a força
<sistematico> E agora num liga?
<progz> pelo q ja vi
<progz> parece q desmontou as partiçoes saca
<progz> nem o windows nem o ubuntu
<progz> as vezes entra no grub
<progz> mas o win nem ele carrega
<sistematico> As partições sempre são desmontadas ao desligar.
<sistematico> Se tiver um pen-drive, crie um Live USB a partir do Windows.
<sistematico> E faça o boot usando este pen-drive.
<progz> tenho aqui
<sistematico> No próprio site de download do Ubuntu ele ensina.
<progz> mano coloquei o ubuntu pq as vezes o windows me deixava na mao
<progz> agora to tendo prejuizo por causa dele
<sistematico> progz: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cyber>  duplicity linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<sistematico> progz: Amigo, desculpe a franqueza, mas está tendo prejuízo pela sua falta de experiência.
<sistematico> Não por causa do Ubuntu ou qualquer outra distro.
<progz> rsrs
<cyber> Alguem ?
<cyber>  duplicity linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<sistematico> progz: Em muito breve, não vai mais passar por esse tipo de problema, acredite.
<progz> assim espero
<progz> sei que o sistema e bom
<progz> mas esses bug me fode
<sistematico> progz: Eu não acho
<sistematico> heh
<progz> gosto de resolver os problemas mas as vezes a paciencia esgota
<sistematico> progz: Faça o Live USB pelo Windows, usando o Pen Drive Linux's USB Installer
<cyber> Meu apt-get deu erro, oh...e agora quem podera me ajudar ? kkkkk
<sistematico> progz: Depois tente isso aqui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<sistematico> cyber: sudo apt-get install -f
<sistematico> cyber: Alterou seu sources.list?
<cyber> Nao que eu saiba ne...
<cyber>  duplicity linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<cyber> Mas eh no apt-get upgrade
<sistematico> Amigo, cola todo erro e o comando que digitou aqui: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sistematico> Só com uma linha esparsa nem o Mestre Fombral ou Mãe Diná adivinha.
<sistematico> O recurso da vidẽncia tá desligado aqui no meu pc.
<cyber> ok...wait please
<cyber> no poster aqui, eu coloco oq ?
<sistematico> cyber
<cyber> pronto e agora ?
<sistematico> Me passa o link
<cyber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10859049/
<cyber> Veh se tah certo
<sistematico> Isso num é erro.
<sistematico> É aviso.
<sistematico> Se quiser atualiza-los digite: sudo apt-get install duplicity linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<cyber> Mas do que se trata ?
<sistematico> Se trata exatamente do que está escrito.
<sistematico> Os pacotes a seguir serão mantidos em suas versões atuais:
<cyber> Um duplicidade ?
<sistematico> Não existe duplicidade.
<sistematico> Existe um pacote chamado duplicity
<cyber> ah tah, e aqueles 4 que dizem nao esta atualizados ?
<sistematico> -e
<sistematico> é
<sistematico> apt-cache show duplicity
<sistematico> Isso mostra informações sobre um determinado pacote.
<cyber> Posto pra vc tbm ?
<sistematico> Não precisa.
<sistematico> Seu sistema está normal, não tem erro.
<cyber> Vc sabe como eu atualizo um aplicativo pelo APT ?
<sistematico> cyber: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cyber> Esse eu sei, mas quero saber um especifico
<sistematico> Esse comando atualiza todos.
<sistematico> sudo apt-get install PROGRAMA
<sistematico> Pra atualizar só um
<cyber> Esse eu tbm sei, mas instala um do repositorio
<sistematico> Exato.
<cyber> Eu gostaria de atualizar meu tor-chat que tah quebrado
<sistematico> Não tenho idéia do que é tor-chat e do que você quer fazer.
<cyber> Eh uma versao antiga do repositorio, ja saiu mais nova
<sistematico> sudo apt-get install PROGRAMA
<cyber> Simples: so atualiza-lo por uma versao mais recente
<sistematico> Como eu te disse ali em cima ^
<cyber> So que esse comando nao instala do repositorio ?
<sistematico> Exato.
<cyber> O repositorio nao tah na minha maquina ?
<sistematico> Negativo.
<cyber> O repositoria eh baixado ?
<sistematico> Negativo.
<cyber> Cara linux eh um grande enigma kkkkk
<sistematico> O aplicativo é baixado, o repositório é um lugar onde ficam vários aplicativos.
<cyber> Entao...o repositorio eh onde fica armazenado os pacotes na minha maquina, certo ?
<sistematico> Entenda repositório como um HD(geralmente em uma universidade, ou na própria sede da Canonical)
<cyber> Ah tah, o repositorio eh a sourse entao ?
<converge> ta dificil hehe
<sistematico> Os mantenedores do Ubuntu "portam" o aplicativo(geralmente como fonte(tar.gz)) e criam um .deb
<cyber> O repositorio eh o server que dah a atualizaçao entao, certo...
<converge> sistematico: na verdade, os pacotes do ubuntu quem cria sao os desenvolvedores do debian
<sistematico> Esses arquivos .deb são atualizados de forma que não venham a bugar ou conflitar com outros pacotes ou o próprio sistema.
<converge> cyber: da uma olhada, veja se ajuda a esclarecer http://image.slidesharecdn.com/aptly-devopsmeetupeng-140129034021-phpapp01/95/aptly-debian-repository-management-tool-10-638.jpg?cb=1390988498
<sistematico> converge: Negativo.
<sistematico> converge: Talvez alguns, mas um pacote Debian, por incrivel que pareça, pode até funcionar no Ubuntu, mas tem diferença.
<sistematico> Já criei pacotes para ambos, sem helpers.
<sistematico> A não ser os do próprio sistema, como dh_make, fakeroot, etc.
<cyber> Eu acho muito interessante o wget, mas nao consigo usa-lo
<converge> sistematico: nao concordo ainda, https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/dput-ng
<converge> exemplo
<sistematico> cyber: wget http://site.com/arquivo.zip
<cyber> Nn...vamos discutilo aqui, eu ja me enfadei com varios manuais, preciso de uma intervençao humana
<converge> sistematico: todo pacote ubuntu vem do debian, de tempos em tempos o ubuntu captura os novos pacotes que vao entrando, a nao ser quando ha o congelamento p/ lancamento d versao, como esta acontecendo agora
<cyber> Seh eu quiser baixar um aplicativo, eu pego a URL dou um WGET e colo ?
<sistematico> converge: Seguinte...
<sistematico> converge: Os developers não "pegam" simplesmente do Debian.
<sistematico> converge: Não é assim.
<sistematico> Toda estrutura do Ubuntu, deriva do Debian.
<sistematico> Nem por isso os dois são o mesmo sistema.
<sistematico> Os empacotamentos, ocorrem em paralelo, e são independentes.
<sistematico> Nada impede que eu crie um pacote e possa usar nos dois.
<sistematico> Dentro do *.deb apesar do Ubuntu usar a pasta debian(sim, é esse o nome em TODOS os arquivos) o arquivo control por exemplo, tem diferenças.
<converge> sistematico: amigo, nao quero ser rude, mas de uma lida que vc vai entender melhor
<converge> sistematico: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<sistematico> converge: Você já criou um pacote?
<converge> sistematico: já, estou estudando p/ ser desenvolvedor debian
<sistematico> Qual pacote você fez, me mostre.
<sistematico> Vou usa-lo como exemplo.
<converge> sistematico: sao 2 exercicios https://mentors.debian.net/packages/my
<converge> ops
<cyber> Quais os developers que vcs mais apreciam ?
<converge> https://mentors.debian.net/package/hello
<converge> https://mentors.debian.net/package/hello-salad
<converge> tem outros 2 q sao correcoes d bug, mas n fiz upload ainda
<cyber> Eu gosto da filosofia do SLACKWARE, gosto do Patric Vokerdi, e do Richard Rtallman
<cyber> So uso Ubuntu mesmo pq sou leigo kkk
<converge> cyber: hehe, slack vive ainda? eu usei uma vez a muito tempo atrás, n me adaptei
<cyber> Mas sou USER antigo de DOS, se tivesse aprendido SHELL ao inves desse, ja seria um advanced user
<cyber> Existe sim...mas so pra GURUS tradicionalistas kkk
<converge> hehe
<converge> linux eh tipo um jogo d video game com fases infinitas
<cyber> Exato
<cyber> Eh infinita as possibilidades
<cyber> Pena q sou um leigao...kkkk
<converge> normal, a gente ta sempre aprendendo
<cyber> Na minha epoca nao tinha curso de LINUX, nao tinha nem informaçao cara sobre esse OS
<converge> q ano c comecou ?
<cyber> Eu gostava muito de linha de comando, mas era so DOS mesmo (era o melhora da sala)
<cyber> 94,95 por ai...
<converge> essa epoca era f***
<sistematico> converge: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/41407/is-ubuntu-lts-binary-compatible-with-debian
<sistematico> O que eu estou tentando te explicar faz hora.
<converge> meu tio tinha um 486, e eu soh queria jogar nascar, q tinha uns 20 disquetes pra instalar
<converge> stackexchange nao eh fonte de pesquisa :P
<cyber> O pessoal so conhecia WINDOWS, eu vi outros programas nos filmes, sempre queria saber qual era kkkk
<converge> sistematico: mais confiavel ler o que o proprio ubuntu fala sobre isso https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu/ForDebianDevelopers
<converge> sistematico: vou colar pra facilitar
<converge> sistematico: Most source packages in all Ubuntu components (about 4 in 5 at the time of this writing) are copied unmodified from Debian, but other sources include apt-get.org, directly from organisations such as Blackdown and WineHQ, software which has been packaged by Ubuntu developers, and packages created specifically for Ubuntu.
<cyber> Eu tinha um XT kkkkk cara (incrivel)
<sistematico> Most
<sistematico> Releia ali em cima o que eu disse ^
<cyber> Depois q vim a ganhar um 486 dos meus pais
<converge> vc disse: converge: Talvez alguns, mas um pacote Debian, por incrivel que pareça, pode até funcionar no Ubuntu, mas tem diferença.
<converge> talvez alguns eh diferente de 4 e 5
<cyber> Eu era louco pra ter um Infoway cara, mas era carissimo kkk
<converge> vc disse: converge: Os developers não "pegam" simplesmente do Debian. -> pegam sim, copiar, pegar, sincronizar
<PSKOL> eae
<converge> vc tbm disse que ha diferença nos pacotes, na grande maioria 4 de 5, eh o mesmo .deb
<converge> cyber: era bonito esses comp hehe
<cyber> Na gring tem varias conferencias, aqui nao tem nada cara, eu sempre procuro algo, mas nao encontro
<cyber> *gringa
<converge> cyber: conferencia de q?
<cyber> Eu quase comprei os ingressos pra aqueles campus party, mas teria voltado no mesmo dia, so exibicionismo de hardware
<converge> nunca fui, mas deve ser legal pra ficar umas 2hrs
<cyber> N...eu nao tenho paciencia pra lidar com garotos pateticos
<converge> hehe, faz parte da vida
<converge> ql sua idade cyber ?
<sistematico> converge: http://s27.postimg.org/xk7f3oyi9/Captura_de_tela_de_2015_04_20_21_33_11.png
<sistematico> Ambos sistemas operacionais em suas versões estaveis mais recentes.
<sistematico> Olha a diferença de tamanho.
<sistematico> A versão do pacote é o mesmo.
<sistematico> converge: Ainda acha que foi só copiado?
<sistematico> Se eu descompactar ambos os DEB você verá que a estrutura e o conteúdo dos arquivos são completamente diferentes.
<cyber> Se tivesse umas conferencia eu gostaria de comparecer
<converge> sistematico: caramba ta nessa ainda. eh por isso que eles dizem 4 de 5, e nao 5 de 5 !!
<converge> cyber: la fora tem uns eventos muito legais, a uns anos atras vi algo sobre o gnome, pessoal se reunia num apartamento final d semana p/ trabalhar
<cyber> converge: eu instalei o Debian em uma VM pra tenter um proxy, mas tah dificil viu...
<converge> cyber: proxy vc quis dizer bridge ?
<cyber>   converge  A arquitetura seria a seguinte, eu tenho o ubuntu em uma VM, o ubuntu acessaria o Debian server, pra se conectar a internet
<cyber> converge: converge  A arquitetura seria a seguinte, eu tenho o ubuntu em uma VM, o ubuntu acessaria o Debian server, pra se conectar a internet
<PSKOL> hum
<PSKOL> depois q eu descobri o pfsense nunca mais eu fiz proxy em debian
 * converge nunca fez proxy
<PSKOL> se um dia for fazer da uma olhada no pfsense
<PSKOL> eh baseado em freebsd.. um puta de um firewall
<cyber> No cache ?
<PSKOL> ele faz o q vc quiser
<cyber> Ou seja, oq seu conhecimento permitir ne kkkkk  (o meu eh limitado)
<PSKOL> e tem interface web, so clicar e pof
<PSKOL> os[Linux 3.19.0-14-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "vivid" 15.04] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Solo CPU    U3500  @ 1.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.40GHz] mem[Physical: 1.9GB, 34.9% free] disk[Total: 291.3GB, 24.8% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller] ether[Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<PSKOL> xubuntao firme
<converge> eu to num mac, n briguem comigo
 * PSKOL puxa a faca
<converge> meu outro computador eh um pentium 4, a placa d video eh tao velha q nao tem mais suporte
<PSKOL> instala uma distro mais antiga
<PSKOL> ubuntu 10.04
<PSKOL> ou a 7.04 tbm eh boa
<PSKOL> :P
<converge> amanha vou conseguir outra placa d video, aih a vida melhora
<converge> hehe
<cyber> kkk
<cyber> Vcs ja viram aquelas Cubieboard ?
<converge> preciso d um cooler novo tbm, esse aqui qnd vc liga parece um avião
<converge> cyber: nao, mas tenho um rasp pi, q eh parecido
<cyber> Putz...to loco pra por outro cooler tbm, esse aqui parece um turbina cara, aff...kkk
<PSKOL> passa um oleo no cooler cara
<PSKOL> quanta esse 15 reais pra cerveja
<cyber> O pi eh mais nome, a CUBIE supera
<PSKOL> guarda
<converge> esse processador ta chegando a 65 graus qnd liga
<PSKOL> 65 graus eh normal
<converge> melhor trocar, o oleo ja deve ta na 4a geracao
<cyber> N...eu quero troca mesmo de cooler, vou por um silencioso, o foda vai ser tirar, pq quando montei esse pc, foi muita pasta termica
<converge> quando liga, vc liga , vai p/ bios e ja ta 65, depois ele vai subindo
<PSKOL> so vc abrir o selo do cooler ai tira a borrachinha.. ai vc bota uma gota de oleo singer
<PSKOL> fica zero
<PSKOL> kkk
<converge> cyber: aih nao neh, ta maltratando o bichinho
<converge> 6 sao td doido
<PSKOL> o meu note deve ta a uns 80 grau
<PSKOL> se eu usar ele no colo eu nao terie filhos mais
<cyber> Eu vou comprar um CUBIE pra por o DEBIAN de server, sera q rola ?
<cyber> Serio...o note no cola acontece isso ?
<cyber> *colo
<PSKOL> parece q sim.. sei la
<PSKOL> deve cozinha os ovos talvez
<PSKOL> kkkk
<cyber> Puts...sorte q nao curto filho oh kkkkk
<PSKOL> kkkkkk
<cyber> Eu nao sabia cara...aff
<PSKOL> e depilas as pernas tbm
<converge> vamo para com a zuera, eu sou ciclista
<PSKOL> o calor faz os pelos ficarem faceis de sair
<PSKOL> hauahuha
<PSKOL> kkk
<cyber> N...mas essa de ter filhos eh verdade ?
<PSKOL> ciclista depilas as pernas?
<PSKOL> presume-se q sim
<cyber> Deve ficar esterio ne...
<converge> PSKOL: sim
<PSKOL> eu pedalo tbm
<PSKOL> mas nao depilo nao kkk
<PSKOL> so q só mtb
<PSKOL> so quando um galho enrosca na perna e sair torando tudo ai sai uns pelos por la
<cyber> converge: vc acha q dah certo aquela arquitetura que te passei ?
<converge> PSKOL: hehe, eu curto bike de estrada
<converge> cyber: acho que o PSKOL vai poder te ajudar melhor nessa parte
<PSKOL> cyber, da sim
<cyber> converge: ok...pensei q vc Debian-develper
<cyber> *vc fosse
<converge> cyber: nao ainda, mas configuracao de rede n tem mt a ver com DD
<PSKOL> proxy eh facim
<cyber> Vou explicar a aquitetura que penso, tenho o ubuntu em uma VM, e o Debian-server em outra, o ubuntu acessaria o debian para acessar a net
<PSKOL> trankilo
<cyber> PSKOL: mas tava pensao em privoxy, pq o squid eh tem cache cara
<PSKOL> bota no gateway do ubuntu  o ip do debian
<cyber> *pesando
<cyber> **pensando
<PSKOL> mas e dai? cache nao faz mal nenhum
<progz> grub rescue alguem?
<PSKOL> squid eh o melhor pra proxy
<progz> ja consegui dar boot no SO pelo pen drive
<progz> mas o sudo grub-update nao funciona
<progz> fica como se ele fosse reinstalar o grub do ubuntu do pen drive
<cyber> PSKOL: Mas o desafio seria esse q passei ne...
<cyber> PSKOL: o ubuntu ficaria na VM como rede interna mesmo ?
<PSKOL> sim pode ser, uma interface tem q estar na fixa de ip do seu modem... a outra interface vc pode inventar outra faixa
<cyber> PSKOL: e o Debian ficaria com Bridge ne...
<PSKOL> vc ta usando virtualbox?
<cyber> Sim...a ultima versao
<PSKOL> pode ser tudo bridge
<PSKOL> so q a interface da lan vc troca a faixa de ip
<PSKOL> se o seu modem eh 192.168.0.1.. vc deixa a wan 192.168.1.100 por exemplo
<PSKOL> ai a lan vc pode bota 192.168.100.1
<PSKOL> ai no ubuntu vc bota 192.168.100.10 com gateway 192.168.100.1
<PSKOL> deixa o proxy como transparente
<PSKOL> se nao vc tem q setar proxy no navegador
<cyber> PSKOL: entendi...oq pensa sobre o privoxy
<PSKOL> privoxy... nunca ouvi falar
<cyber> kkkkk
<PSKOL> pensei q fosse um erro de digitaçao seu
<PSKOL> kkkkk
<cyber> Eh um aplicativo do linux tbm
<PSKOL> mas noa importa.. o eskema eh o mesmo
<cyber> PSKOL: vc adm de rede ?
<PSKOL> trabalho com redes
<cyber> Nosssa...q incrivel hein
<cyber> Tem umas arquiteturas de quebra a cabeça ne...
<PSKOL> eh tem umas q da um no no cerebro
<PSKOL> mas depois q vc enxerga as paradas eh de boa
<cyber> Eu curto redes, gosto de brincar
<cyber> Vc usa proxy ?
<PSKOL> em casa nao.. mas no serviço eh o q eu mais faço
<PSKOL> usamos pfsense em todos os clientes
<cyber> Me diz o seguinte, o eu consultei a DNS do meu servico e dah q tah hospedado em dallas cara, tem algo errado ne...
<PSKOL> pq errado?
<cyber> Acho q nao to sabendo consultar, eu penso q esta dentro da empresa
<PSKOL> que dns q eh?
<cyber> Cara...redes me da um nó na mente kkk
<cyber> PSKOL: quando a empresa tem um site, ele tah necessariamente hospedado onde ?
<PSKOL> em qualquer lugar
<PSKOL> pode ser la na china ou aki no brasil
<PSKOL> a nivel de pais.. nao sei se foi isso q perguntou
<cyber> PSKOL: ele tem relaçao com a empresa fisicamente, ou simplesmente eles pagaram pra uma outra empresa desenvolver o site, e nao tem nada a ver
<PSKOL> pagam pra desenvolver o site e pagam pra hospedar
<PSKOL> ai escolhe aonde hospedar
<cyber> PSKOL: entao nao tem nada  a ver com a rede da empresa necessariamente ne
<PSKOL> ai configura o dns do dominio para apontar para aonde esta hospedado
<PSKOL> naum
<PSKOL> so se vc tiver um servidor e quiser hospedar dentro da sua empresa
<PSKOL> tbm dá
<PSKOL> so que vc tem q ter banda de internet suficiente caso tenha muitoas acessos
<cyber> Perai...(pensando)
<PSKOL> ja pensou vc hospedar o seu site na tua casa com internet de 2 mega?
<PSKOL> kkk
<PSKOL> o cara q acessa teu site vai sofrer coitado
<cyber> Entao quando eu pingo o site do meu servico, nao tem nada a ver com a rede la de dentro ne...
<PSKOL> eh o q eu te falei,, pode estar fora da rede da sua empresa.. como estar dentro
<PSKOL> normalmente fica fora
<cyber> Penso q fica fora tbm kkk (ignorancia pura)
<PSKOL> e nao tem nada haver com a rede interna
<cyber> PSKOL: agora me diz o seguinte, se eu olhar o ip de uma maquina la dentro, ai ja tem a ver certo ?
<PSKOL> sim
<cyber> Bingo
<cyber> E o ip tem q ser estatico certo ?
<PSKOL> nao
<PSKOL> tanto faz
<cyber> Uma empresa nao usa um ip estatico ?
<PSKOL> pode ser estatico ou dinamico
<cyber> Mas perai...uma grande empresa nao tem q ter seu proprio ip
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<PSKOL> se ela quiser, sim
<cyber> astroo-: bye brother
<PSKOL> nao eh obrigado
<PSKOL> astroo-, flw
<astroo-> ate
<astroo-> cyber   ciao
<cyber> PSKOL: tem algum jeito de sakar o ip da minha empresa ?
<PSKOL> sakar...[
<cyber> PSKOL: que eu nao tenha pensado ainda...
<PSKOL> quando vc tiver la na empresa entra no site www.omeuip.com.br
<PSKOL> vc descobrere
<cyber> PSKOL: poxa...assim vc subestima minha inteligencia ne kkkk
<cyber> PSKOL: isso eh obvio
<cyber> Mas eu digo daqui de casa cara, eu to de ferias
<PSKOL> se a sua empresa nao hospeda site, nem nada.. nenhum serviço ai fica dificil
<cyber> PSKOL: foi isso q pensei tbm
<cyber> PSKOL: mas tem helpdesk la, nao tem uma relaçao com a rede a interna ?
<PSKOL> seo helpdesk for acessivel de fora, é
<cyber> PSKOL: nao compreendi
<progz> alguem?
<PSKOL> vc, ou o pessoal do helpdesk, consegue acessar o sistema de helpdesk de casa..?
<PSKOL> se sim, vc ate consegue.. senao, nao
<zuuuu> boa noite
<PSKOL> progz, ae
<cyber> PSKOL: eu nao sou do TI la cara
<progz> to com um problema no reparo de inicialização do windows
<PSKOL> cyber, helpdesk talvez seja so interno la.. entao nao da
<progz> meu linux deu pau
<zuuuu> pessoal alguem pode me dizer alguma ferramenta boa pra recuperar hd com defeito
<progz> ja dei boot pelo pen drive
<cyber> PSKOL: ajuda o menino ai,jaja falo com vc...
<progz> montei as partiçoes pelo terminal
<PSKOL> zuuuu, q Hd q eh?
<zuuuu> nao tem particao , oque estar instalado meu ubuntu
<PSKOL> progz, vc quer recuprar o windows ou o linux?
<progz> o
<progz> linux
<progz> vo iniciar o liu
<progz> linux p ver se abre
<progz> pq na reparação de inicializaçao do windows ele ta dizendo q o hd ta defeituoso
<PSKOL> o windows inicia? o linux inicia?
<progz> nenhum dos dois
<progz> meu linux ja tava com defeito
<progz> desligou numa inicialização
<progz> tentei a recuperação do linux e dps dai nao anda mais nada
<zuuuu> meu hd estar com defeito essa merda
<PSKOL> http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/recuperando-o-boot-grub-ubuntu-depois-de-instalar-o-windows/
<PSKOL> tente isso ai
<PSKOL> se fodeu tudo por causa de hd bixado ai fica dificil, faz um backup, formata seu hd no modo lento e isntala tudo denovo
<progz> to sem o live cd
<progz> boot pelo pen drive
<PSKOL> zuuuu, baixa alguma ferramenta que formata em zero fill, deixa o hd formatando, demora pra cacete, mas talvez resolve
<cyber> PSKOL: To uns metais com uns solos otimos rs
<cyber> *ouvindo
<PSKOL> progz, lice cs e boot pendrive eh a mesma coisa
<PSKOL> live cd
<cyber> PSKOL: posso te chama em pv ?
<progz> blz
<progz> vou começar aqui
<PSKOL> cyber, depende..
<PSKOL> kkkk
<dk_millares> boa noite!
<cyber> PSKOL: eu prometo q nao vou te cantar kkkk
<PSKOL> ah bom
<cyber> PSKOL: Apesar de ter uma queda por redes kk
<PSKOL> @@
<cyber> PSKOL: hey dude are you there ?
<PSKOL> opa
<PSKOL> vai la
<cyber> ps PSKOL ???
<cyber> PSKOL: ?
<PSKOL> diz
<cyber> Eu te chamei la...kkk
<PSKOL> la aondew?
<cyber> Ue...no PV cara
<cyber> To falando sozinha la ? kkkk
<cyber> *sozinho
<PSKOL> nao apareceu aki nao
<PSKOL> vc deve ta falando com outro ai
<PSKOL> kkkkk
<allan_> como baixo o obunto?
<PSKOL> com a mao
<lieber> pq pergunta né
<lieber> dá nem pra entender
<PSKOL> ele fez o mais dificil q eh entrar no irc
<KurtKraut> lieber, PSKOL, durante um jantar ontem me contaram sobre uma moça, fazendo faculdade de jornalismo, que faz procura acadêmica primeiro no Facebook e depois, se achar nada, aí sim ela vai no Google.
<lieber> hahaha tenso
<KurtKraut> lieber, PSKOL, Como para muitos a internet tem se resumido a redes sociais em vez de conteúdo autoral ou wikipédia, os preguiçosos mentais preferem perguntar para alguém do que descobrir por meios próprios.
<cyber> Seria mais sensato ela procurar as WIKILEAK primeiro entao ne...
<cyber> Eu nem facebook tenho, nao me interesso por popularidade virtual, curto mesmo eh o anonimato
<PSKOL> eh tem muita gente retardada ainda nesse mundo
<cyber> Agora zap eu devo dizer q viciei cara kkkkk
<cyber> Mas nada como o velho pc mesmo kkk
<lieber> pesquisa deturpada
<cyber> Onde fica armazenado o nome da maquina mesmo, que nao recordo ?
<Dead_Thinker> cyber, acho que é /etc/hostALGUMACOISA
<Dead_Thinker> hehe
<cyber> Dead_Thinker: vlw...achei
<cyber> hostname (pra se preciso)
<Dead_Thinker> que estranho, passo 1h longe do note
<Dead_Thinker> isso, ia mandar a msg aqui mas n foi, com o nome certo hehe
<Dead_Thinker> que estranho, passo 1h longe do note, e quando volto, ele tá fritando
<Dead_Thinker> Firefox consumindo 1.4gb de memória
<Dead_Thinker> wtf...
<dk_millares> plugin Dead_Thinker
<cyber> Qual eh a configuraçao do seu note ?
<dk_millares> certeza
<Dead_Thinker> dk_millares, desconfio tb da atualização do driver de vídeo :/
<Dead_Thinker> note n tá sendo mais o mesmo depois disso hehe, mas podia ser pior
<dk_millares> eu sempre tive problemas com o chrome no windows, no linux sempre usei firefox
<dk_millares> usei tbm alguns outros como midori
<Dead_Thinker> foda q isso consome uma energia do caráleo, e com o preço da energia aqui por SP... :P
<Dead_Thinker> Chrome no Windows e OSX pra mim funfa de boa, no Linux não é tão bom assim, mas nada crítico
<dk_millares> eu so uso no osx pra ver yt e pr0n
<Dead_Thinker> o mais estranho é que o cooler fica no máximo direto
<dk_millares> note velho Dead_Thinker?
<Dead_Thinker> alias, estranho n hehe, justificável pelo calor do processador
<dk_millares> pode ser sujeira, cooler ruim, pasta termica
<Dead_Thinker> dk_millares, pode ser, não é tão velho, tem 2 anos agora
<Dead_Thinker> 2 e alguma coisa
<Dead_Thinker> Dell Inspiron 15, 8gb, i7
<Dead_Thinker> to pensando de formatar e colocar o Lubuntu, ou algo mais leve
<dk_millares> minha namorada tinha um dell
<dk_millares> alias tem Dead_Thinker, é i7, com vga radeon e intel, 8gb e 750gb
<dk_millares> só deu problema; tres vezes trocaram a mb
<dk_millares> no fim da garantia deram um novo pra ela Dead_Thinker, não veio com o win8.1 e sim com o 7
<Dead_Thinker> o meu é quase isso, mas é hd de 1tb, e 1 ssd de 32gb, vem raid 0, mas desfiz
<Dead_Thinker> o meu tb veio com Win7, usei até 1 mes atrás, sem formatar hehe
<Dead_Thinker> primeira vez q formatei
<dk_millares> e é esse video comutado tbm?
<dk_millares> o dela nao está chaveando, e chaveava no 8.1.
<dk_millares> mas por outro lado está estavel
<Dead_Thinker> não sei se é comutado
<dk_millares> se listar duas vgas deve ser
<progz> alguem
<dk_millares> falae
<progz> ubuntu nao inicia
<progz> (initramfs) busybox
<progz> gave up waiting for root device
<progz> ja reinstalei o grub e nada
<dk_millares> atualização progz?
<progz> nao entendi
<dk_millares> foi uma atualização que quebrou o sistema?
<progz> acho que sim
<progz> foi numa inicialização
<progz> desligou e fudeu ate meu windows
<progz> nem o windows recupera a inicialização
<dk_millares> cara
<dk_millares> seria mais facil se vc soubesse oq fez antes de reiniciar
<progz> não foi atualização
<progz> nem mexia no ubuntu
<progz> so deixava pra me salvar qd o windows parasse
<progz> tem como eu reinstalar o linux boot pelo pen drive?
<dk_millares> tem sim progz
<dk_millares> mas primeiro foca em recuperar seus dados
<progz> nao tenho nada no linux
<progz> so no windows
<dk_millares> sim, mas mesmo assim
<dk_millares> eu copiaria
<dk_millares> coloca um livecd ai e copia, pra evitar mais cagada
<dk_millares> ;)
<progz> como que desinstala o linux?
<progz> se der certo agora vou tirar
<progz> deixar so wind
<progz> linux so na maquina virtual
<dk_millares> se só fica parado
<dk_millares> melhor deixar na vm mesmo
<progz> instalar o linux por cima do mesmo tem problema?
<Loser> Alguem ja acordou ai ?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Loser> como se monta o cd-rom mesmo ?
<Rudolf> mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom
<djkukapr> bom dia
<djkukapr> ALGUEM PODE ME AJUDAR
<djkukapr> BOM DIA SOU NOVATO NO CHAT E PRECISO DE AJUDA
<djkukapr> EU TENHO UM NOTEBOOK DA DELL COM HD COM DEFEITO E NECESSITO FAZER O BACK UP MAS NÃO CONSIGO ACESSAR O WINDOWS 8.1 ME AJUDEM
<djkukapr_> bom dia
<djkukapr_> necessito de ajuda - urgente
<djkukapr_> eu tenho um notebook da dell que está com hd com defeito ele acessa o windows 8.1 mas so para ir na senha demora mais de 40 minutos e necessito fazer um back up antes que o tecnico da dell va trocar o hd e como eu faço isso
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém sabe de algum software que faça rsync com diff assistido?
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: como assim assistido?
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, que vá perguntando por substituições ou deleções.
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, na verdade, não precisa fazer diff de conteúdo.
 * AlexandreMBM está saindo urgentemente.
<Loser_> Rudolf: eu cai cara
<Pedro__> Olá pessoal, boa tarde. Gostaria de saber como consigo remover os pacotes que instalei no ubuntu. Pra remover todos os pacotes que instalei
<Loser_> Rudolf: onde fica ?
<Pedro__> Mas que não comprometa o sistema
<Rudolf> Loser_: onde fica o que? hash? hash do que?
<Rudolf> Pedro__: esse é o problema
<Rudolf> Pedro__: qualquer tipo de remoção DEVE ser bem feita
<Rudolf> Pedro__: e como você vai saber qual NÃO vai "foder" o sistema?
<Loser_> Rudolf: eu quero saber onde fica a hash da chave de USER
<Rudolf> Loser_: que chave?
<Loser_> Rudolf: a chave de loggin (obvio)
<Rudolf> Loser_: você quer dizer senha?
<Rudolf> Loser_: como te disse antes
<Rudolf> Loser_: os dados de acesso de todo e qualquer usuário ficam em /etc/passwd
<Rudolf> Loser_: em cada linha tem 1 usuário e todos seus dados de acesso
<Rudolf> Loser_: como senha (criptografada), shell padrão, e /home
<Loser_> Rudolf: eu nao consigo achar o arquivo em /home
<Rudolf> Loser_: que arquivo em /home cristo?
<Loser_> Rudolf: qual o nome do arquivo ?
<Rudolf> Loser_: que arquivo?
<Loser_> Rudolf: eu dentro do /home aqui
<Rudolf> Loser_: falow Yoda
<Loser_> Rudolf: quero ver a hash da chave
<Rudolf> Loser_: mas a hash, senha, chave do usuário não fica em /home
<Rudolf> Loser_: fica NO ARQUIVO /etc/passwd
<Loser_> Rudolf: vc acabou dizer que ficava la
<Pedro___> Acontece que eu to aprendendo a desenvolver com rails e instalei dois pacotes que estão dando conflito, que é o rvm e o rbenv, e eu quero remover o rvm e tudo que está integrado a ele
<Rudolf> 11:39 < Rudolf> Loser_: como senha (criptografada), shell padrão, e /home
<Rudolf> Loser_: e /home, quer dizer o home do usuário
<Rudolf> Loser_: abre o arquivo /etc/passwd e você vai entender
<Loser_> Rudolf: exato nao tem nada aqui
<Rudolf> cat /etc/passwd não tem nada?
<Loser_> Rudolf: sim, mas a hash eh so isso ?
<Rudolf> somente
<Rudolf> cara, se seu /etc/passwd não tem nada
<Rudolf> não posso te ajudar
<Loser_> Rudolf: sim tem, tem o nome de todos os user, e 1000x100 na frente
<Rudolf> então está corretinho
<Rudolf> Loser_: estude-o, que irá entender
<Rudolf> Loser_: www.guiafoca.org
<Loser_> Rudolf: cara onde fica a hash, nao seja mau
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Rudolf> Loser_: /etc/passwd
<Loser_> Rudolf: deixa pra la, vc tah de brincadeira
<Rudolf> Loser_: eu não
<Rudolf> Loser_: você que perde tempo e não estuda
<Rudolf> Loser_: rapaz, não vou te traduzir um arquivo
<Rudolf> Loser_: estude o /etc/passwd que vc vai descobrir onde está o hash
<Loser_> Rudolf: /bin/bash
<Rudolf> ?
<Rudolf> esse é shell, herói
<Loser_> Rudolf: eu dei cat no /bin/bash e deu varios erros aqui
 * AlexandreMBM voltou. Estava almoçando.
<AlexandreMBM> Loser_, experimente "man bash"
<AlexandreMBM> Loser_, ou Google
<Loser_> AlexandreMBM: ele nao quer me dizer onde fica a hash do user
<AlexandreMBM> Loser_, e eu não sei o que é isso exatamente.
<Loser_> AlexandreMBM: A hash da senha do usuario
<mirqui> vc esta querendo descobrir a senha de alguém ?
<AlexandreMBM> Loser_, pra que?
<Loser_> mirqui: eu mencionei isso ?
<AlexandreMBM> Loser_, use acesso físico, chroot, e sudo
<AlexandreMBM> Loser_, coloque nova senha
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, entendeu minha questão inicial?
<mirqui> etc\pasword , e hash é para que?
<Loser_> AlexandreMBM: Nn...eu quero saber onde fica a hash cara
<Loser_> mirqui: eu nao vejo a hash em /etc/passwd
<AlexandreMBM> Não é em /etc/passwd
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: até entendi
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: mas não creio que exista
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: o problema do Loser_ é estudar a questão
<Rudolf> Loser_: o /bin/bash é um binário
<Rudolf> Loser_: você não lê um binário exceto com um editor hexadecimal (e olhe lá)
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, eu fiz algo assim para SAMBA, mas está guardado, tem alguns passos manuais
<Rudolf> Loser_: www.guiafoca.org e estude o sistema
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, de onde pra hoje estou usando rsync com força, para iniciar o /home em um notebook
<Loser_> Rudolf: a hash fica em bin/bash eh isso ?
<Rudolf> ai jesus amado
<Rudolf> Loser_: nada a ver
<Rudolf> Loser_: www.guiafoca.org e estude o sistema
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, o problema é que a estratégia que estou usando é restaurar dotfiles antigos, então instalar o programa e executá-lo.
<mirqui> vc quer pegar partes do binário para descobrir a senha
<Loser_> Rudolf: vc trabalha aqui, deveria me informar
<Rudolf> mirqui: não dá idéia, pelo amor de deus
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, com o xChat parece que algo ficou estranho, incompleto.
<Rudolf> TROLL DETECTED
<Rudolf> Loser_: está se fazendo de idiota e vai ser ignorado
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: cara, pode ser problema de permissão
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, e na verdade eu queria ter comparado com o .hexchat
<Loser_> Rudolf: eu nao entendo de linux cara, ponha isso em mente
<mirqui> até mais
<Rudolf> Loser_: não entender do linux não quer dizer que você pode repetir a mesma pergunta mil vezes
<Rudolf> Loser_: ou falar uma coisa que já te disse que não é
<Rudolf> Loser_: para entender de linux, você precisa estudar o linux
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, não creio que seja. O comando rsync está OK. Curioso: o Xchat entrou em canais de antes, mas nas configurações de Lista de Redes na aparece na tela.
<Loser_> Rudolf: nao conheço a Hierarquia do sitema, acho q eh dificil de vc compreender isso
<AlexandreMBM> Loser_, ninguém trabalha pra ninguém aqui, que eu saiba.
<AlexandreMBM> Loser_, o que você consegue por aqui é lucro, fruto da generosidade alheia.
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: exato
<Rudolf> generosidade
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: e já falei isso para ele
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: ele tá onda
 * AlexandreMBM precisa sair urgentemente outra vez.
<Loser_> ...
 * AlexandreMBM voltou.
<AlexandreMBM> Loser_, existe muita documentação na Internet, sobre a hierarquia do sistema. E o hoje o Google pode ajudar a focar a leitura.
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: eu já recomendei o www.guiafoca.org para ele
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: basta vontade né
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, não somente. Mas é o principal. Pessoas podem mostrar o caminho das pedras.
<mirqui> o problema é para que ele quer esta informação
<AlexandreMBM> mirqui, nesse caso ele pode ficar Google e LTDA
<mirqui> verdade
<Rudolf> mirqui: pra mim, pelo comportamento, é kiddie
<mirqui> sim , não iria perguntar isso no chat
<mirqui> não como ele perguntou
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, eu estava enganado; as configurações do Xchat estão funcionando a contento. Eu enganei pela diferença de um nome esquecido.
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, procurei a coisa como servidor OFTC mas estava em duplicidade como "Debian Servers".
<mirqui> entendo nada de quebrar senhas , mas já vi diversos vídeos ,
<mirqui> por isso achei estranho
<Rudolf> quebrar senha é fácil
<Rudolf> duro está pagar a conta de luz depois
<mirqui> verdade , fora a incomodação
<AlexandreMBM> mirqui, que incomodação?
<mirqui> ahaha dependendo de quem ele quebra a senha
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, quebrar o hash?
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: hash ou shadow
<Rudolf> ou ambos
<mirqui> estou dizendo , sou mais kiddye que ele
<Loser_> mirqui: kiddie
<mirqui> script
<Loser_> mirqui: *
<mirqui> opa , errei
<Rudolf> pronto, devidamente ignorados
<Rudolf> 12:50 Ignoring ALL from zerophan
<Rudolf> 12:50 Ignoring ALL from Loser_
<mirqui> script kiddie
<Loser_> Nao sou script kiddie, sou um mero noob
<Elfon_> pessoal. vocês já instalaram certificado digital no Linux?
<mirqui> um noob não faz este tipo de pergunta
<AlexandreMBM> Elfon_, que tipo?
<mirqui> vc sabe mais que diz loser ;)
<AlexandreMBM> Elfon_, CPF etc?
<Elfon_> A3
<Rudolf> e o correto é Looser
<Rudolf> heuheiuheiuehiue
<Elfon_> Tem algum que funda de boa?
<Loser_> mirqui: supoe-se q se realmente soubesse nao perguntaria (obvio)
<AlexandreMBM> Elfon_, busque ajuda em sites que agenciam a compra
<mirqui> ai falou a verdade ahaha
<mirqui> mas agora fala
<mirqui> qual seu problema?
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, quando você ignora, não lhe aparece mais as mensagens?
<Loser_> Meu problema, acho mais sensato, eu perguntar qual eh o seu !!!
<Elfon_> AlexandreMBM: já verifiquei e o mais amigável e o Serasa. Por isso tô perguntando se alguém  já instalou
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: isso
<mirqui> aqui é um chat , quando as pessoas tem problemas , acessam
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, não toma nem conhecimento de que ele falou?
<mirqui> e para bater papo tbm
<mirqui> eu venho mais pelo papo
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, fica nem nos logs?
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: fica se eu quiser
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: depende do seu client
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, qual é o cliente aí?
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: e de que logs está falando
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: logs meus, não fica
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: log do canal, fica
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, logs seus, locais
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: meu client, é irssi
<mirqui> usa o bleashbit se quizer apagar
<mirqui> mas só do seu pc
<DantexAUG> alguém ja instalou ubuntu em chromebook?
<mirqui> no servidor fica o log
<mirqui> numca ví um dante
<mirqui> sei que é tipo de um not
<DantexAUG> e ai miriqui, blz?
<Rudolf> mirqui: bleachbit
<mirqui> bleachbit , isto
<DantexAUG> é um notebook com hardware de tablet que roda o OS da google totalmente dependente de nuvens
<DantexAUG> *mirqui
<mirqui> e a bateria dura quanto?
<DantexAUG> dizem por volta de 7 horas
<Elfon_> ???
<mirqui> ta louco
<mirqui> muito bom
<mirqui> tenho um note que para durar 2 horas está ruim
<Dumb> Rudolf: e entao ?
<DantexAUG> pois é! O problema é esse OS
<DantexAUG> não se faz muita coisa sem internet
<mirqui> o ubuntu?
<Dumb> Rudolf: @@
<DantexAUG> não, o chrome OS
<DantexAUG> que é o que vem nele
<DantexAUG> se viesse com ubuntu seria perfeito pra mim
<mirqui> sim , mas vc acha que a bateria dura mais por causa do sistema?
<DantexAUG> não sei, mas desconfio que isso contribui
<AlexandreMBM> DantexAUG, só o armazenamento é na nuvem, ou todas as aplicações o são também?
<AlexandreMBM> mirqui, hardware modesto, provavelmente
<Dumb> Alguem ja fez experimentos com PI, ou CUBIE ?
<AlexandreMBM> mirqui, menos potência
<mirqui> rapsberry dump?
<AlexandreMBM> Mas eu acho que em redes ruins o consumo muda um pouco.
<AlexandreMBM> mirqui, acho que não chega a tanto
<Dumb> Penso em colocar uma CUBIE como servidor
<DantexAUG> pelo que li a maiorias das aplicações rodam em núvem também
<mirqui> o qque?
<AlexandreMBM> mirqui, falaram aí em cima que é hardware de tablet...
<mirqui> é tipo notebook
<mirqui> muda o teclado físico
<AlexandreMBM> mirqui, (o que você quis dizer com "raspberry dump"?)
<DantexAUG> o hardware é modesto
<DantexAUG> processador ARM
<DantexAUG> 2 giga de ram
<AlexandreMBM> mirqui, refiro-me à capacidade de processamento
<mirqui> é um pc pequeno o raps
<DantexAUG> sem cooler, ssd
<mirqui> do tamanho de um cvartão de crédito
<AlexandreMBM> Esse tipo hardware é para economizar energia.
<DantexAUG> tudo isso vai economizando
<AlexandreMBM> mirqui, eu conheço
<mirqui> sim , o cartão de memória ou pendrive
<Dumb> Teamview, alguem ja usou ?
<AlexandreMBM> Dumb, eu
<mirqui> opa , pq?
<AlexandreMBM> Dumb, funciona bem
<Rudolf> ai ai
<Rudolf> esses invasores
<Dumb> AlexandreMBM: mas a versao gratuita dispoe de bons recursos ?
<DantexAUG> só usei raspberry mesmo
<mirqui> quando baratear vou querer um para fazer mídia center
<AlexandreMBM> Dumb, foi a que usei. Não me faltou algo. A que você se refere?
<Dumb> AlexandreMBM: nao sei, tah completinho
<Dumb> A cubieboard eh melhor o PI q so tem nome
<Rudolf> Dumb: servidor para quê? mal lhe pergunte
<AlexandreMBM> mirqui, não sei se presta
<Dumb> Rudolf: achei q nao quisesse mais se relacionar comigo @@
<AlexandreMBM> mirqui, um mídia center, por exemplo com mediatomb para servir DLNA, é interessante que tenha poder para transcodificação
<mirqui> sim, já ví no youtube
<mirqui> com porta hdmi
<mirqui> numa tv velha
<mirqui> da para fazer tv , smartv
<mirqui> e se tiver alguma porta sobrando tbm botar som de rádio sem ser pela internet
<mirqui> sem ser via streaming quero dizer
<DantexAUG> review legal essa pra quem interessar http://www.clubedohardware.com.br/artigos/teste-do-samsung-chromebook/3004
<mirqui> o problema é que os impostos deixa ele muito caroo a
<Dumb> mirqui: vc tem um PI ?
<mirqui> não , mas daqui a algum tempo quem sabe
<DantexAUG> saiu um novo ai, né?
<mirqui> tem uns bem possantes
<Dumb> Cubieboard eh melhor que o PI
<Dumb> O PI eh mais nome, so pq eh europeu
<DantexAUG> eu achei legal pra brincar com python ou C/C++, gravar um arduino, ele é ideal pra sistemas embarcados...
<Dumb> Os chineses acabaram com brincadeiros dos europeu kkkkkkkk
<Dumb> *brincadeira
<mirqui> estão vendendo mais barato?
<DantexAUG> ta cheio de single board computer agora
<Rudolf> Dumb: contanto que vc não me xingue ou desande a falar abobrinha
<Rudolf> Dumb: nada contra ti
<Dumb> Alem de ser mais barato, hardware supera o PI
<DantexAUG> banana pi, beagle bone black, até a intel fez o dela, intel galileo...
<Dumb> Rudolf: xingar, pq eu faria isso, ponha em mente q aqui nao tem criança !!!
<Rudolf> Dumb: assim espero
<Rudolf> DantexAUG: tem os da Texas Instrument também
<Rudolf> DantexAUG: porém são caaaaaaaaaaaros
<Dumb> Rudolf: seus logs falam por sí so
<mirqui> é que um dvd player de 100 tem muitos atrativos
<mirqui> quase bate o pi ou derivados
<DantexAUG> pode crer
<Rudolf> Dumb: as vezes sim, as vezes não
<DantexAUG> legal essas plaquinhas pra começar a brincar com cluster e paralelismo...
<mirqui> mas precisa de uma quantas para fazer um cluster bom
<DantexAUG> mirqui: aí depende do uso a que se propõe...
<DantexAUG> mas elas estão evoluindo rápido
<mirqui> um servidor seria uma boa opção , ou vários
<DantexAUG> cada uma que sai, sai mais potente
<mirqui> já pensou um raps quadricore :)?
<DantexAUG> rola de fazer servidor também, mas aí é mais complicado... hahaha
<DantexAUG> seria interessante
<DantexAUG> já já vai tá rolando
<DantexAUG> hahah
<mirqui> um celular é octacore
<mirqui> quadri
<mirqui> por que não :)
<mirqui> só desenhar trilhas maiores
<DantexAUG> pois é
<DantexAUG> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5KG18M5U7o
<mirqui> o link é sobre o que ?
<DantexAUG> um cluster com raspberry pi
<mirqui> haa já ví
<mirqui> tem um com lego tbm , muito massa
<DantexAUG> gabinete de lego, muito legal hahaha
<DantexAUG> o caras do google usavam quando era duros
<mirqui> sim , tbm
<mirqui> já pensou , o google começou com um monte de pecinhas de montar
<mirqui> e uma bruta cabeça do criador ahaha
<DantexAUG> pois é cara!
<DantexAUG> lego e um algoritmo matador, é tudo o que se precisa pra ficar milionário
<DantexAUG> ahahahah
<mirqui> baaaa ahaha os caras vão ter que botar um galho de arruda de traz da orelha
<DantexAUG> hahahaha
<DantexAUG> ontem entrou um cara aqui que não estava conseguindo instalar ubuntu no note dele
<mirqui> por que?
<DantexAUG> o boot pelo pendrive não rolava
<mirqui> eu sempre uso é o live cd
<DantexAUG> ele disse que não tinha opção de boot por legacy BIOS, só essa UFEI nova
<mirqui> sempre dá certo
<DantexAUG> mas eu achei que o ubuntu rolava com UFEI
<mirqui> haa , eu ví um post como fazer dualboot ou desabilitar o legacy
<DantexAUG> ele queria fazer dual boot
<mirqui> com o win 8 e o 10 fica difícil
<DantexAUG> com windows
<DantexAUG> isso
<DantexAUG> o windows dele era 8.1
<mirqui> sacanagem , e ai?
<DantexAUG> vi uns tutoriais mas todos deixando apenas o ubuntu
<DantexAUG> sem dual boot
<DantexAUG> no fim o cara desistiu
<mirqui> eu tenho dualboot com o win 7 e ubuntu
<DantexAUG> achei estranho o set up dele não ter mais legacy BIOS
<DantexAUG> só UFEI
<mirqui> mas o win 7 desabilitei da internet
<mirqui> sim , agora vem , deve ser pc novo
<mirqui> haaa é uefi ou legacy bios que da para botar ubuntu?
<DantexAUG> puts, fiquei de cara, a microsoft dificultando a nivel da hardware agora
<DantexAUG> legacy bios é certeza
<mirqui> claro , dindin no bolso do tio bill
<DantexAUG> UEFI teoricamente era pra rolar, mas tem gente tentando e não conseguindo
<mirqui> tem um rumor ai
<mirqui> que o windows próximas versões será open sourse
<mirqui> mas agora gostei do ubuntu
<mirqui> acho difícil voltar
<DantexAUG> eu vi que o windows 10 seria dr graça, achei estranho mas nem fui atrás de ler, ja achei papinho
<DantexAUG> auheua
<mirqui> a atualização
<mirqui> é de graça , vai comprar licença ou na loja , acho que vai pagar
<mirqui> mas mesmo se for
<DantexAUG> pode crer
<mirqui> são só 3 licenças que vc pode ter
<mirqui> depois tem que pagar
<DantexAUG> eles querem que a massa saia do XP, que eles abandonaram, mas o povo não abandona
<DantexAUG> hahahaha
<mirqui> e não é nada barato
<mirqui> a microsoft fez sacanagem comigo , olha só
<mirqui> comprei um pc na loja com win xp
<mirqui> veio o cd , fiquei contente
<mirqui> sempre que precisava formatar dava o cd
<DantexAUG> ahh tu falou, formatou 3 vezes e na quarta não rolou neh?
<mirqui> ahaha sim, na quarta vez telefonei para a ms
<DantexAUG> qq eles falaram?
<mirqui> eles mandaral eu mandar um email com o key do win xp
<DantexAUG> hahah
<mirqui> cópia da nota fiscal
<mirqui> esperar
<DantexAUG> puts!
<DantexAUG> que bosta!
<mirqui> e na última vez que liguei para saber pq o key não funcionava
<DantexAUG> eu teu técnico era de confiança?
<mirqui> eles disseram que tinha que comprar outra licença
<mirqui> sim
<DantexAUG> pq as vezes o cara pega a chave e usa
<DantexAUG> ai vc perde a licença
<mirqui> sim , ahaha , pode
<mirqui> vou tomar um café , , até :)
<DantexAUG> falow!
<DantexAUG> vou nessa também!
<Seingalt> boa tarde pessoal
<Seingalt> se possivel alguem poderia me ajudar ?
<Elfon_> diz ae
<Seingalt> estou com um celular motorola aqui
<Seingalt> plugo ele blz
<Seingalt> mas ele nao é reconhecido como disco
<Seingalt> sim ele abre vejo que nao tem nada dentro dele
<Seingalt> mas nao acho ele como disco
<Seingalt> o porque quero ele como disco ?
<Seingalt> porque gostaria de recuperar as fotos dele
<Seingalt> usando foremost
<Elfon_> nem sei
<Seingalt> entro em /media e nada
<Seingalt> apenas cdrom
<Seingalt> entro em /mnt
<Seingalt> e nada
<Seingalt> fdisk -l
<Seingalt> e nada
<Seingalt> vi que no dmesg ele reconhece vou postar no pastebin o resultado
<Seingalt> espere 1 min
<Seingalt> por favor
<Seingalt> http://pastebin.com/ue61s3XV
<Seingalt> o resultado do comando dmesg
<Seingalt> como podem ver ele reconhece mas nao sei como monta-lo
<Seingalt> nem sei onde ele se econtra
<Seingalt> alguem !
<racionalg> nickserv register racionalg@gmail.com
<PSKOL> @@
<AlexandreMBM> racionalg, precisa de uma /
<Rudolf> tudum tzzzzz
<dw_> de onde
<PSKOL> hum
<dw_> boa tarde sou iniciante no linux estou tendo problema para instalar o google chrome  no ubuntu alguem me ajuda?
<Rudolf> dw_: como você está fazendo? qual o erro encontrado?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-04-22
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém sabe dizer se X2Go, na configuração padrão, é criptografado por túnel SSH?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> Ubuntu 15.04: Desktop, Phone and IoT; towards a converged future  https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/04/21/ubuntu-15-04-desktop-phone-and-iot-towards-a-converged-future/
<idobrt> olá boa noite. Estou com um problema no wireless do unbutu 14.04 que fica caindo toda hora. Já tentei várias soluções na net e n obtive sucesso. Alguém ai sabe como resolver? uso um modem wireless usb
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> diz que chip e
<idobrt> é um TPlink a referência é TLWN821N
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<idobrt> ok
<idobrt> tomara que a net n caia ^^
<astroo-> vai tentando com o tempo
<astroo-> se alguem responder depois eu dou-te
<lieber> idobrt, o sinal está bom?
<oferinha30000> boa noite.
<astroo-> ola
<oferinha30000> Quero aprender a manusear esse sistema. Pois só sei Windows. Tem algum material que vcs possam disponibilizar para aprender a usar?
<idobrt> lieber:sim
<astroo-> primeiro usa o livecd sem instalar para testes
<idobrt> lieber:caia a conexão mas é como se estivesse conectado pois o status n altera
<idobrt> lieber: preciso desconectar e conectar até conseguir
<lieber> idobrt, dá um ping no google aí e vê se tá perdendo pacote
<lieber> idobrt $ ping www.google.com -c 10
<idobrt> lieber: 100%
<idobrt> lieber:sem perdas
<lieber> idobrt, e quando a internet cai, a wifi continua vendo o roteador?
<lieber> brb
<idobrt> lieber: sim
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Predator_> Boa noite srs
<Predator_> Acessando o canal pela primeira vez
<Predator_> depois de uns bons 13 anos sem acessar o IRC
<Predator_> Gostaria de saber se a maoria dos usuarios do Ubuntu preferem o Unity?
<Diego__> Bom dia
<Diego__> alguem pode me ajudar com o uefi
<Diego__> ja desabilitei mais mesmo assim não cosigo dar boot
<Diego__> bom dia
<diego__> bom dia
<barna> dia
<diego__> ola tudo bem
<diego__> sera que  voce pode me ajudar
<diego__> estou tendo problema pra instlar o ubuntu no meu not
<diego__> ja desativei p uefi e secure boot mais mesmo assim não consigo dar boot no ubuntu
<barna> ixxxi, isso e osso, ja tiver altos problemas com uefi
<barna> diego__, qual o seu note?
<diego__> é um positivo z3020 w8, processsador atom , 1 gb ram e 16  de hd
<barna> qual ubuntu vc ta tentando instalar?
<diego__> ja tentei o 14.10 e o 14.04
<diego__> nenhum da boot
<barna> diego__, vc ta tentando por pendrive ou cdrom?
<diego__> pen drive
<diego__> esse not é um hibrido tablet e not
<barna> diego__, como q vc fez esse pendrive?
<diego__> com o rufus 2.1
<barna> massa,
<barna> diego__, ja vc testou em outro computador pra ver se ta funcionando?
<diego__> no  meu pc de mesa funciona ele não tem uefi ai funciona normal
<barna> diego__, massa, então já eliminamos um problema, 90% das vezes ta ai o erro.
<diego__> no  meu pc de mesa funciona ele não tem uefi ai funciona normal os
<barna> diego__, como q vc ta fazendo pra dar boot pelo pendrive?
<diego__> selecionando o pen drive na bios pra dar boot
<diego__> ai ele inicia e volta pra bios
<diego__> como se nao tivece nenhum boot no pen
<diego__> qunado ativo o w8 ai ele entra no win , mais o ubuntu nunca entra em boot
<barna> diego__, 1 seg, vo dar boot e volto!
<diego__> ja tentei ate o kurumin 7 e não foi kkkkk
<barna> voltei
<barna> to apanhando pra instalar o ardour aki.
<diego__> to desistindo de instalar aquui o ubuntu
<barna> diego__, kra tempos atraz eu sofri pra instalar um ubuntu num dell, pra dar boot pelo pen foi osso,
<barna> o lance é q os kras fizeram um sistema pra deixar super dificil mesmo vc largar do ruindows.
<barna> diego__, atualmente eu num tenho nenhum comp com uefi, vo acha uns tutoriais q me ajudaram aki e te passar e ficar aki pra ir te ajudando nos passos.
<barna> eu nao achei nada na web expecifico sobre o seu note + ubuntu, na verdade quase num achei nada sobre o positivo z3020 em si.
<barna> diego__, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Dual-boot-Ubuntu-1404-Windows-8-UEFI-completo
<diego__> eu omprei ele pra programar porq e pequeno e leve posso trabalhar em qualquer lugar so que precisava rodar um serve linux poriso queria aqui
<diego__> vou tentar esse tutu vou ficar aqui e te dou noviddes obrigado
<barna> massa, diego__ só um conselho se vc tiver procurando um sistema estavel vai no ubuntu 14.04, se vc tiver querendo novidades e não tiver problemas em se deparar com alguns bugs vai no 14.10
<barna> falando nisso o 15.04 deve tar quase saindo do forno.
<barna> vo ali comprar pão pra fazer um lanche, volto em 15min.
<barna> alguem usa ardour 3 ? to tento problemas de memlock aki
<xGrind> aow
<xGrind> o Ubuntu 15.04 sai amanha?
<barna> normalmente é lá pelo dia 20 q sai, imagino q teja quase lá
<CyberWorld> Boa tarde galera como vcs estão ?
<newuser> ola boa tarde, como eu esecuto o ubunto no computador, acabei de baixalo
<neto> alguuem?
<neto> grub rescue file /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal not found
<neto> ?
<amarelinho_EMO> CyberWorld: vivos ainda
<neto> pode me ajudar?
<CyberWorld> amarelinho_EMO: eheuheuhe
<CyberWorld> neto: no caso vc quer executalo em modo bootavél ou em modo de virtualização ?
<neto> to executando normal
<neto> to com o live cd
<neto> normal ele nao inicia
<neto> nem o win nem o linux
<neto> tendeu
<CyberWorld> neto: tentou verificar se o computador ta tentando ler o drive de onde o arquivo tá, sendo ele CD ou pen-drive ?
<neto> como vejo isso?
<neto> ja tentei grub update
<neto> grub reinstall
<neto>  e nada..
<CyberWorld> neto: pelo setup do seu computador, acessando ele na inicialização do computador, vc tem que pressionar a tecla Delete ou F2 (F2 sendo mais acessado por notbooks)
<neto> ok
<CyberWorld> vou te mandar um video de como fazer esse procedimento
<neto> menu do boot ne
<CyberWorld> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJa3Wj2CRhY
<neto> ta lendo 1 o hd
<neto> dps o drive
<CyberWorld> neto: sim
<CyberWorld> neto: entao vc tem que colocar o pen drive em primeiro plano e depois o hd, as medias removiveis tem q está em primeiro plano
<neto> mas nao to executando pelo pen drive
<neto> to com o cd agora
<CyberWorld> neto: entao vc tem q colocar a leitora de CD em primeiro plano, lembrando que vc tem q indentificar ela pelo nome caso vc tenha 2 leitoras
<neto> ai ele começou a ler o live cd
<CyberWorld> neto: entao ta blz dai em diante é só fazer a instalação q o linux faz o resto
<CyberWorld> =D
<neto> da ultima vez q tentei travou
<neto> meu leitor ta parecendo um carro se desmontando
<CyberWorld> kkkk
<CyberWorld> tenta fazer por pen drive mesmo
<CyberWorld> executa mais rapido
<CyberWorld> e tem menos erros
<CyberWorld> fora o nivel de fragmentação ser bem baixo
<neto> mas no pen drive ele nao pergunta onde instalar o linux
<CyberWorld> opções avançada pow
<CyberWorld> Galera tenho um serviço empresarial pra fazer
<CyberWorld> formatação, backup, criação de perfil, impressora e talz
<CyberWorld> to cobrando 100 conto de cada maquina
<CyberWorld> ta barato ou ta caro ?
<converge> alguem sabe pq estou recebendo a mensagem que nao ha espaco no disco aqui ? http://paste.debian.net/168327/
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguém faz idéia pq os arquivos no gscan2pdf ficam tão grandes? coloquei a mesma configuração do Win e o arquivo ficou 5 vezes maior
<Ubuntu-BR> converge: eu não sei, mas pq vc não executa: $ sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get autoremove  ?
<converge> Ubuntu-BR: acho q resolvi com apt-get install -f
<converge> provavel q tinha algum pacote quebrado
<Ubuntu-BR> isso eu ia tb dizer isso
<Ubuntu-BR> $ sudo apt-get --list-cleanup -f update
<Ubuntu-BR> $ sudo apt-get -f install
<link123> pessoal, quem vai atualizar para o 15.04? Ele sai amanhã?
<converge> Ubuntu-BR: valeu!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<diego_> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<diego_> ainda não consegui dr boot no ubuntu pelo meu not
<diego_> ja desativei o secure e mesmo  assim não da , minha bios nao tem opção para desabilitar uefi
<astroo-> complicado
<diego_> serah que se euu entra em contato com a positivo eles ajudam
<diego_> e foda não ter opção pra desabilitar isso não posso instalar nenhuma sistema aqui , nada da boot
<Rudolf> diego_: não ajudam
<Rudolf> diego_: alias, vão rir da sua cara
<astroo-> vai tentando a pergunta ao longo do tempo aqui de 30 a 30 minutos
<Elfon> diego_: que eu saiba...o secure boot é suportado oficialmente pelo Ubuntu e Opensuse
<Elfon> se vc quiser pode fazer um teste com live cd/dvd do opensuse
<Rudolf> diego_: vai tentando empiracamente, uma hora vc consegue
<Elfon> vai de boa sem precisar fazer nada
<Rudolf> diego_: ou procure uma documentação
<Rudolf> diego_: que lhe apoie de forma incisiva
<Elfon> diego_: mas lembre-se de fazer back up
<Elfon> bom
<Elfon> inté a todos
<Elfon> fui
<astroo-> ate
<astroo-> tentaste o livecd da versao 15 beta?
<diego_>  ele nao da boot nenhuma nenhum sistema operacionau
<diego_> e e nao tem leitor de cd so pen drive
<astroo-> ok e o mesmo
<diego_> vo ver o opensuse
<diego_> acho q descobri
<diego_> nesse meu not e considerado um table not
<diego_> ele nao tem hd e sim memoria flash porisso nao da boot
<diego_> so pode ser formatado pelo win
<diego_> so pode ser formatado pelo win ?
<astroo-> deve haver programas para tal
<diego_> ja to tentando a uma semana não da ele nao entra em boot
<diego_> so da boot com  o android ai ele reconhece
<hggdh> quit
<dk_millares> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-04-23
<diego_> ola boa noite
<diego_> ainda contuo com o problema para dar boot no linux
<diego_> meu netbook nao reconhece  nenhum sistema operacional para boot somente sistema android alguem tem ideia doque pode sr
<xGrind> é tablet?
<diego_> ele veio com win 8.1 normal sem ser mobile tem 16 de memora flash
<diego_> acho que um tablete sim a tela sai do teclado
<diego_> sera q é poriso
<xGrind> não aquele tablet da microsoft nao? o surface
<diego_> nao é um positivo hibrido zx3020
<diego_> processador atom
<diego_> o unico boot que reconhece é do android mais mesmo assim acho q ele nao foi feito pra funciona no android porq no android nao reconhece o toque da tela nem o teclado
<astroo-> diego_  ola
<diego_> ola
<diego_> ja faz semanas que estou quero formatar esse tablete netbook seila
<xGrind> diego_, pelo que li aqui, não é possivel usar outro sistema pq é feito sob medida
<diego_> e vi que ninguem consegue formatar ele e instalar outro sistema operacional a nao ser  o win8
<xGrind> https://br.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20150318071133AA5eBog
<xGrind> http://forum.clubedohardware.com.br/topic/1105583-formatar-netbook-positivo-duo-zx3020/
<xGrind> só é possivel usar o disco de recuperação
<diego_> vo tenta devolver porque comprei pra trabalhar preciso de uma plataforma linux pra roda um servidor estavel
<dk_millares> instala um pacote de apps linux, não resolve?
<dk_millares> zshaolin diego_
<dk_millares> não tenho android, não faço ideia como esse app é. Mas achei legal o conceito
<leonardo> Ola tudo bem?
<leonardo> Galera preciso de um ajuda
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<Guest1285> to bem :D
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda
<Guest1285> gente migrei do windows 8 ontem uma epoca usava ubuntu no meu pc, e quis voltar pro ubuntu, acho ele top demais, só que acho estranho
<Guest1285> ele ta dando trava geral direto direto mesmo
<Guest1285> o Ubuntu 11.10 é mais pesado que windows 8?
<astroo-> o leve e lubuntu e xubuntu
<Guest1285> serio que o ubuntu é mais pesado q windows? :(
<astroo-> ubuntu e sempre mais leve que o windows
<astroo-> tirando talvez o xp
<Guest1285> pq sera que ele ta travando?
<Guest1285> sou novo no linux n intendo muito bem
<astroo-> que pc tens?
<Guest1285> nao queria trocar to amando :(
<Guest1285> um notebook acer processador AMD E-300 APU WITH RADEON HD GRAPHICS X2
<Guest1285> 32 BITS
<Guest1285> 1,7 GIB
<astroo-> o chip video e complicado em principio
<Guest1285> isso serio o que?
<Guest1285> quando eu formatei ele, ele funcionou um monte ai desliguei ele fico assim
<astroo-> tenta o livecd ubuntu 15 sem instalar para teste
<Guest1285> usar so no cd?
<astroo-> pen drive tambem
<Guest1285> mais ai fica ruim né
<Guest1285> tipo as informações
<astroo-> para teste e perfeito
<astroo-> so teste
<astroo-> nao para permamente
<Guest1285> sim mais queria ficar ficar com o ubuntu
<astroo-> via usb3 ja e muito bom
<Guest1285> :(
<astroo-> primeiro ve se fica tudo ok
<Guest1285> qual versao?
<Guest1285> a q eu tenho em cd?
<Guest1285> ja testei uma vez nao trava fica bem bom
<Guest1285> bota pra intalacao ele instala depois do nada ele começa a travar
<Guest1285> por um milagre ele n travo ainda
<astroo-> a versao 15 sai esta semana
<astroo-> a beta2 existe claro
<Guest1285> juraaa vai sair o ubuntu 15?
<Guest1285> deve ser mto top
<astroo-> dei ontem a noticia aqui
<Guest1285> sera q ele vai funcionar melhor q o 11.10?
<astroo-> segundo alguns daqui gostam mais
<Guest1285> aaa pode ser que foi corrigido isso de nao travar mais
<Guest1285> quando q ele sera liberado no site da ubuntu?
<astroo-> na noticia so dizia esta semana
<Guest1285> aaaah :D muito obrigado pela informação
<dk_millares> Guest1285: eu aconselho que use o xubuntu
<dk_millares> to mexendo com um pc desse no momento, um samgun rv415
<Guest1285> nao curti o xubuntu :(
<dk_millares> ah meu
<Guest1285> curto esse visual o xubuntu achei meio simples no visual
<dk_millares> se sua maquina tiver o desempenho ruim igual essa que to mexendo aqui Guest1285, ta fudido
<dk_millares> entendi, questao de gosto ne
<Guest1285> simmm :D
<Guest1285> na minha area que estudo o visual conta tudo haha
<Guest1285> Valeu gente obrigado pela ajuda
<dk_millares> blz
<dk_millares> boa sorte
<dk_millares> flw
<Voyeur> Alguem em casa
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Voyeur> @@
<dk_millares> hiho
<Gleidson> ola não consigo instalar o Ubuntu no meu note
<Gleidson> Alguem pode me ajudar?
<dk_millares> tentaremos
<dk_millares> ele pelo menos da boot na midia de instalação?
<rxom> 8-0
<QuimicaDoMal> need help
<QuimicaDoMal> alguem
<neto> alguem on
<Voyeur> @@
<Onze> salve salve
<Onze> bom dia pessoal
<Onze> bom, primeiramente peço desculpas pela pretenção de entrar aqui pra sanar uma duvida
<Onze> em segundo lugar, CARAI MIRC AINDA TA DE PÉ?!
<Onze> enfim, desde já agradeço quem possa me sanar uma duvida...
<Onze> estou instalando e configurando o linux num desktop pela primeira vez
<Onze> vou usar essa maquina como host para alguns sites
<Onze> qual o sistema de arquivos vcs me aconselham?
<Onze> li muita coisa e acabei ficando mais confuso
<Onze> criei 3 partições,  as 3 primarias
<Onze> uma root, pro ubuntu
<Onze> uma home pra arquivos
<Onze> e uma swap
<Onze> uso ext4 pras 3 partições?
<Onze> meu... n sei o q eu to fazendo de errado
<Onze> o linux instala, mas n inicia
<Onze> =(
<Onze> help anyone?
<Voyeur> hello guys
<Loser> como entrar no usuario normal
<Super_Ape> oi
<Renato_> olá
<Renato_> boa tarde
<Guest84732> como faço para instalar o ubuntu ?
<Guest89759> como eu troco a do terminal
<Guest89759> *cor
<Guest89759> Como troca a cor do Terminal ?
<Guest89759> @@
<Guest89759> ...
<Guest89759> ...
<Guest89759> ...
<Elfon> Guest89759: vai no menu da janea
<Elfon> costuma ter opções...pelo menos é assim no konsole
<Guest89759> kkkkkk
<Guest89759> claro q nao, isso ai eh edital no bash
<Guest89759> *editavel
<Elfon> Guest89759: vc tá falando das cores do terminal? cor do texto, cor de fundo, etc?
<Elfon> se não.....google.com
<Guest89759> Cor das letras ne....
<Elfon> no konsole é barbada
<Guest89759> Elfon: eh no .bashrc
<voyeur> @@
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Edagr> e
<Edagr> e ai
<Edagr> te, alguem?
<astroo-> ola eu sempre
<Edagr> cara
<Edagr> meu pc n ta dando boot pelo cd
<Edagr> pq cara pq
<Edagr> sdds 15.04
<astroo-> diz que pc tens e erro da
<Edagr> nem , eu arrumei direitinho e pa, dai ele entra normal
<astroo-> deve ser alguma proteçao
<Edagr> vou tentar reiniciar a bios
<Edagr> ja volto
<astroo-> ok
<Edgar_> a sei la
<astroo-> so com o ubuntu da mal?
<Edgar_> não, com tds
<Edgar_> nenhum ta indo
<Edgar_> e coloco, frist boot cd rom ...
<astroo-> alguma proteçao
<astroo-> que marca e o pc?
<Edgar_> del
<Edgar_> intel*
<astroo-> nao sei se essa marca tem 1 bom forum de apoio
<Edgar_> deixa ver um bangui aq, ja volto
<Edgar> reiniciei a bois mas nem assim
<Edgar> tipo, só vai o cd do ubuntu q eu to usando o resto n funciona
<Edgar> tenho uns 4 cds diferente kkk
<astroo-> modernices e que da
<astroo-> e so complicar a por o linux
<Edgar> a mas a minha versão é 13.04 n da nem pra atualizar
#ubuntu-br 2015-04-24
<astroo-> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet)  http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/
<Ticokis> Olá, pessoal. Estou precisando muito da ajuda de vocês, estou com um problema a semanas e não encontro soluções.
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<Ticokis> A 2 meses atrás tentei instalar o Unity no meu Ubuntu e não deu muito certo. Desisti, mas desde então, de tempo em tempo, aparece uma janela que sobrepõe qualquer uma em que eu esteja, Seja vendo um video, game, programando... A Janela só exibe "wine-unity3d-installe"  como se ainda estivesse tentando instalar o Unity. Poderia me ajudar.
<Ticokis> Perdão. Não sabia.
<astroo-> saiu hoje a versao 15
<Ticokis> Alguém sabe como solucionar esse erro? Desde já agradeço.
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Romildo_Vitorino> Ticokis, nao entendi o seu problema. Vc diz que tentou instalar o unity no ubuntu, porem desde a versao 11.10 que o unity é a interface padrao do ubuntu
<Ticokis> Olá, Romildo. Não tentei instalr o Unity 3D. O modelador, para um projeto de um game, que estava trabalhando.
<Ticokis> Pesquisei esse erro, mas não encontro em páginas BR. E mesmo assim, não encontrei solução.
<Ticokis> Eu já desinstalei tudo referente ao Unity 3D. Mas continua surgindo essa janela.
<Romildo_Vitorino> Ticokis, tava dando uma olhada na web e tambem nao achei nada que pudesse ajudar. tentou instalar com o playonlinux? pode ser que funcione melhor que com o wine
<Dumb> anyone ?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<Romildo_Vitorino> astroo- esta em todas. kkkk
<Ticokis> Olha, Romildo, na verdade, eu estou em outra sessão do Projeto. Não se faz mais necessário o uso do Unity 3D para mim, na verdade eu apenas queria que essa janela deixasse de ser exibida a cada 10/15min,,, Realmente atrapalha muito.
<Dumb> O portuga eh demais kkkkk
<Romildo_Vitorino> Ticokis, nao costumo usar programas com o wine, dou sempre preferencia a programas nativos da plataforma. Voce verificou se ficaram referencias ao programa na sua pasta de usuario, na pasta do wine, etc? pode ser que removendo esses arquivos o problema desapareça. configure pra exibir os arquivos ocultos e verifique em sua pasta de usuario.
<Ticokis> Cara, já removi o WIne e tudo, Mas ainda assim continua exibindo.
<Romildo_Vitorino> tente ver no gerenciador de processos o processo responsavel pelo programa ao exibir a janela
<Ticokis> Não da também, porque ele trava tudo enquanto exibe essa janela. E depois de uns 20 segundos ela desaparece e o sistema volta ao normal.
<Romildo_Vitorino> é. vc arrumou um problemao
<Ticokis> Entendo. Mesmo assim, muito obrigado, pela disposição.
<Ticokis> Caso, encontre solução, posto aqui.
<Ticokis> Abração.
<Dead_Thinker> Alguém usa flux (fluxgui) aqui?
<Dead_Thinker> https://justgetflux.com/linux.html
<Dead_Thinker> o repositorio n está funcionando, e após compilar, dá erro na execução
<Dead_Thinker> Esquece, achei o https://github.com/jonls/redshift/ :)
<PSKOL> Ae galera
<barna> blz?
<PSKOL> Ae barna blz
<astroo-> ola
<PSKOL> Opa
<voyeur> hello people
<xGrind> alguem usando a nova versao do ubuntu?
<astroo-> e dar sempre algum problema que da para os outros daqui saberem
<PSKOL> Eu
<PSKOL> Xubuntu 15.04
<barna> eu sempre dando voltas e acabando no ubuntustudio......
<Rudolf> barna: deus te proteja
<PSKOL> Nunca usei esse ai
<barna> pq Rudolf ?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<PSKOL> Flw
<astroo-> ate
<loser> Alguem em casa ?
<astroo-> eu sempre mas de saida
<loser> astroo-: ainda nao foi dormir portuga...kkkkk
<astroo-> agora
<loser> Qts anos vc tem portuga ?
<astroo-> mas deve estar pessoal agora
<astroo-> 48
<loser> astroo-: nossa portuga, vc eh velho ja hein
<astroo-> sim...
<loser> Teve uns shows bons de rock por ai ?
<loser> astroo-: vc pegou os anos 90, que foram os melhores
<astroo-> tem sempre em geral
<astroo-> 80 foi melhor
<astroo-> mais agora coisa?
<loser> astroo-: ???
<astroo-> vou embora
<loser> Blz portuga, boa noite ai :)
<astroo-> ate
<loser> PSKOL: cara ainda nao consegui configura minha rede aqui
<astroo-> hoje saiu a versao 15 deve ficar animado
<PSKOL> No meu note ta file
<PSKOL> Faz 1 mes q to usando o 15
<PSKOL> loser, q rede
<loser> PSKOL: a  do virtualbox cara
<PSKOL> Ah
<loser> em host-only eu eu nao consigo sakar
<barna> loser, ta ai ainda?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<lieber> dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<MarconM> dia
<MarconM> =D
<jairo> bom dia
<jairo> bom dia como faco para instalar o ubuntu no meu pc dando boot pelo pendrive
<neto> alguem
<hggdh> neto: mais fácil simplesmente perguntar
<neto> (initframs)
<neto> ja reinstalei o ubuntu e nada
<neto> to pelo live cd
<neto> meu windows tbm nao recupera
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<neto> (initramfs) Busy Box
<neto> iai
<mirqui> blza :) ?
<neto> manja dos paranaue
<mirqui> ?? que é isso?
<neto> pode ajudar
<mirqui> no que?
<neto> (initframs) busybox
<neto> dual boot nenhum dos dois pega
<neto> nem ubuntu nem w7
<neto> ja tentei recuperacao dos dois e nada
<mirqui> reinstala o windows e depois o ubuntu
<mirqui> ai não tem erro
<neto> onde consigo um iso do w7 ultimate
<neto> sem virus
<mirqui> ahaha como vou saber
<neto> site seguro
<mirqui> a distro do ubuntu é grátis
<mirqui> não conheço nenhum
<neto> bls
<jairo> boa tarde não consigo instalar o ubuntu via usb alguem poderia me ajudar
<mirqui> qual mensagem aparece , ou não aparece nada?
<jairo> missing algo mais que não lembro
<mirqui> sua mídia está íntegra?
<jairo> na verdade baixei no site da ubunto e coloquei no pendrive
<mirqui> sim , mas o pendrive foi formatado?
<jairo> aparece missing operating system
<jairo> sim foi formatado em fat 32
<mirqui> mas isso é para windows , não?
<jairo> na opção fala que fat 32
<mirqui> acho que esta formatação é para o windows
<mirqui> tenta o elfon
<mirqui> ele é avançado no linux
<mirqui> o lieber tbm
<jairo> vou formata dinovo
<mirqui> o hggdh tbm é avançado
<mirqui> tenta um programa para linux
<mirqui> tem um mas não lenbro qual
<mirqui> acho que está ai seu erro
<mirqui> espera um pouco
<jairo> universal usb
<jairo> eu ja tentei mais não consegi tbm
<Elfon> jairo: vc tem criar um pendrive bootáve
<Elfon> bootável...não é só copiar não
<Elfon> vc usou o linux ou windows pra gravar o pen drive?
<jairo> o windows
<Elfon> jairo: o recomendável é que se baixe a iso (recomendo por torrent pra evitar erros)...e use um programa como live usb creator, iso to usb, etc
<mirqui> http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/lili-usb-creator.htm
<Elfon> e posteriormente não esquecer de mudar a ordem do boot no pc para usb como primeiro no boot
<mirqui> ou o lili , ele tbm faz tudo
<Elfon> sim
<Elfon> mas tem q configurar o pc pra lê a usb antes do hd
<jairo> ja ta configurado ja
<jairo> so não consigo roda pelo usb
<mirqui> vc fez o pendrive bootavel?
<jairo> acho q não
<mirqui> então tem que fazer
<mirqui> tenta o lili , ele faz tudo
<mirqui> formata , pega a imagem iso e grava
<mirqui> depois é só instalar no pc
<jairo> nossa não consigo roda esse lili em nenhum pc meu os antivirus não deixa
<mirqui> mas virus não é
<Elfon> jairo: http://www.tecmundo.com.br/selecao/15797-6-programas-para-criar-pendrives-bootaveis.htm
<Elfon> algum deve funcionar
<jairo> blz
<Elfon> jairo: se nao funfar...queima a iso num dvd :)
<mirqui> http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/liveusb-install.htm
<Elfon> se não funcionar assim tb...procura uma igreja :)
<mirqui> tens um dvd ?
<jairo> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jairo> desativei meu antivirus vamos ver se vai
<mirqui> jairo , tens um dvd?
<jairo> no caso tenho que compra um
<mirqui> é bem mais fácil que o pendrive
<hggdh> unetbootin também cria USBs bootable
<mirqui> vc só grava a imagem iso , e por padrão do pc o drive roda tranquilo
<jairo> e so grava a imagem que baixeiii e isso
<jairo> aquela do site da ubuntu
<mirqui> sim, , ela tem a extenção .iso
<mirqui> vc só grava ela no dvd ou pendrive
<Elfon> jairo: escolher uma opção do tipo: "Gravar imagem no cd/dvd..." se for queimar em um disco
<mirqui> qual programa vc usa ?
<mirqui> para gravar cd\dvd?
<jairo> virtual clone
<mirqui> não conheço , mas deve ter a opção gravar imagem iso , vai nela
<jairo> manoh ta quase me dando um avc
<jairo>  de tanto pensar
<mirqui> ahaha calma , é tranquilo
<mirqui> vamos por partes como diz o açougueiro :)
<mirqui> o dvd é bem mais tranquilo
<mirqui> é só pegart a imagem que vc pegou no site do ubuntu e gravar no dvd
<mirqui> usando gravar imagem iso , é simples
<mirqui> bem mais fácil que o9 pendrive
<jairo> baixei um tal de linux live
<jairo> da pra fazer
<mirqui> não conheço , espera
<Elfon> avc de tanto pensar...não conhecia essa....kkkkkkkk
<mirqui> tenta este , este já usei
<mirqui> http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/astroburn-lite.htm
<lieber> oi oi
<lieber> já conseguiram?
<jairo> ta osso
<lieber> jairo, já tentou o unetbootin?
<lieber> ele grava a iso na usb
<lieber> sem erro
<lieber> (exceto arch e derivados)
<jairo> tou tentando o astroburn
<lieber> não conheço
<mirqui> é no caso de gravar num dvd
<mirqui> tem duas abas somente , fácil de usar
<lieber> dvd não é necessário
<lieber> mas dá tb
<lieber> caso não tenha usb
<Elfon> jairo: a culpa não é tua...é do Windows :) ...no linux é mais fácil que mamão com açúcar :)
<lieber> pendrive*
<jairo> e
<jairo> galera muito obrigado nao consegui acho q vou levar em um tecnico valeu
<mirqui> não é possivel
<mirqui> que sistema op , vc tem?
<jairo> e serio para min fazer o cd tenho que compra um
<jairo> windos 7
<mirqui> compra um dvd
<jairo> proficional
<lieber> tem segredo nao jo
<lieber> vc deve estar fazendo coisa errada ae
<lieber> instala o unetbootin, a iso do ubuntu e grava no pendrive
<lieber> não tem erro
<mirqui> win 7 é bom de fazer dual boot ou instalar o ubuntu
<jairo> vou compra o cd la e tentar pelo astroburn
<mirqui> o astroburn o antivirus não detecta como virus
<Elfon> jairo: vai desistir por R$ 1,00?
<mirqui> no caso do lili ele acusou mas é faloso positivo
<jairo> no cd eu gravo ele em UDF ou Em iso9660+joliet
<mirqui> falso
<mirqui> ahaha que é iso velho?
<mirqui> dvd vc somente grava imagem \ imagem iso
<jairo> ta no astro burn assim
<mirqui> depois põe no drive e instala o ubuntu
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui> tem duas abas
<mirqui> uma é para gravar cd cd dados , dvd , etc
<mirqui> a outra é imagem ,
<mirqui> lá vc grava a imagem iso
<jairo> vou compra o cd e ja volto
<mirqui>  e boa sorte :)
<jairo> vlw
<jairo> qualquer coisa eu volto kkk
<mirqui> está certo ahah
<dourado7> ola pessoal sou novo no sistema linux instalei o ubuntu 15.4 no meu not,gostaria de saber como coloco o icone do youtube na area de trabalho
<Nubeloco> Boa tarde
<Nubeloco> estou usando a um mes o ubuntu mate 14.10
<Nubeloco> tem alguma coisa que posso fazer para abrir arquivos .cdr corretamente?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Rudolf> Nubeloco: corel drawn é windows
<Rudolf> Nubeloco: no mááááximo isso: http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2010/03/sk1-o-coreldraw-e-ilustrator-para-linux/
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<Rudolf> noooite
<nuno_nunes> isto anda calmo
<astroo-> ola
<Nubeloco> Valeu Rudolf, abro aqui com libre draw, só que fica sem poder mexer no arquivo... vou ver o seu link
<Dead_Thinker> Boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<Dead_Thinker> Alguém usa algum client desktop pra Evernote no linux? Recomendam qual? NixNote, Everpad, etc
<hggdh> Dead_Thinker: https://blog.udemy.com/evernote-for-linux/
<Dead_Thinker> ops, malz, internet oscilou aqui
<Dead_Thinker> hggdh: obrigado, eu já vi esse links e vários outros, mas queria uma opinião
<Dead_Thinker> Já usei o NixNote, quando era outro nome, anos atrás, ele tem mais commits que o Everpad
<hggdh> Dead_Thinker: lamento, não uso evernote
<Dead_Thinker> hggdh: vlw ;)
<Rudolf> eu uso o remember de the milk
<hggdh> Rudolf: minha esposa também; vi-me, no entanto, usando mais o Google keep
<Rudolf> confesso que nao conheço
<Rudolf> vendo
<hggdh> é similar ao remember the milk, ou evernote
<hggdh> Rudolf: alias -- não sei se usas coisas da física, mas este site tem uns livros fantásticos (considerando *toda* a física como física de movimentos, mas ainda assim)
<hggdh> http://motionmountain.net/
<Rudolf> ver
<Rudolf> hggdh: que massa hein!
<hggdh> Rudolf: pois é... enviei o link para o meu irmão, qu dá, de tempos em tempos, aulas de física (ultimamente, acho, apenas termodinamica), e ele também gostou
<asdf4567899> qual o kernel dessa nova versão do ubuntu ?
<asdf4567899> 15.04 ?
<Daekdroom> asdf4567899, 3.19
<asdf4567899> beleza valeu
#ubuntu-br 2015-04-25
<yangm> alguém sabe ler smart? http://cl.ly/image/3y1z3L1F3i36
<juliana67> hello
<astroo-> ola
<juliana67> Tudo bem
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<juliana67> Sim...vazia essa sala ne
<astroo-> como a net toda em conversas
<juliana67> Estou um pouco velha pra chats
<astroo-> estas enganada
<astroo-> sou mais velho
<juliana67> Haha...eu acho q nao, sou de 67
<astroo-> 66
<juliana67> Nossaa
<juliana67> Eu achei que so fosse eu aqui uhauaha
<PSKOL> Nossa
<Dead_Thinker> :)
<PSKOL> Kkkk
<astroo-> eu tenho 1 frase para descrever as conversas em grandes groupos na net; estamos na idade da "pedra lasca" em que so uns milhares falam em 3.000.000.000
<PSKOL> Idade da minha mae
<juliana67> Ai...eu disse, o pessoal eh tudo jovem aqui ):
<astroo-> nao os conheço quase todos
<astroo-> praticamente todos sao teus compatriotas
<juliana67> Mas eu mexo com linux desde muito tempo
<PSKOL> Sou de 86
<juliana67> Eu estive em uma conferencia GNU em massachusetts em 1996
<PSKOL> @@
<juliana67> O Sr. Tourvalds estava por al uhauah
<yangm> eu sou só de 97
<juliana67> Ai bebes entao hein rs
<juliana67> *só
<juliana67> Mas eh bom saber que comunidade cresceu tanto
<ubuntu199> Boa noite!
<ubuntu199> instalei o ubuntu 15.04, mas ao fazer login volta a tela para o login e não inicia a área de trabalho. Ja tentei pelo terminal, porem não resolveu. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> ola
<ubuntu199> Preciso de ajuda. instalei o ubuntu 15.04, mas ao fazer login volta a tela para o login e não inicia a área de trabalho. Ja tentei pelo terminal, porem não resolveu. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu199, instalação limpa ou aproveitando arquivos antigos?
<ubuntu199> removeu alguns arquivos. Não sei se são os antigos.
<ubuntu199> limpou e removeu arquivos.
<ubuntu199> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu199, tem de ver se arquivos que restaram tem as permissões OK. Na dúvida, ao menos mude usuário e grupo de todos para um valor correto.
<AlexandreMBM> Um valor que corresponda à atualidade.
<ubuntu199> AlexandreMBM, e como faço isso?
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu199, vá na pasta de seu usuário: cd ~/
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu199, primeiramente dê uma olha em como estão os atributos dos arquivos: ls -la
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu199, no Arch Linux, meu usuário é alexandre
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu199, então eu vou em /home/alexandre
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu199, lá usuário e grupo em tudo deveria estar: alexandre users
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu199, no Ubuntu, segundo me lembro: alexandre alexandre
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu199, ou seja, usuário alexandre, grupo alexandre
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu199, você pode aplicar isso recursivamente com algo assim:
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu199, chown -R alexandre:alexandre ~/
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu199, por via das dúvidas, use o sudo
<ubuntu199> AlexandreMBM, digito isso no terminal?
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu199, sudo chown -R alexandre:alexandre ~/
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu199, sim, mas obviamente não "alexandre", o seu usuário
<ubuntu199> AlexandreMBM, e depois?
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu199, só
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu199, reinicie o serviço gráfico ou reinicie a máquina
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu199, e teste
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu199, ou simplesmente encerre a sessão e logue novamente
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu199, resolveu?
<ubuntu199> AlexandreMBM, vou fazer isso agora. Ja retorno.
<AlexandreMBM> Ele não veio, então EU vou indo.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mamedio> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola e ate que estou de saida
<mamedio> Tenho o Windows 8 instalado na minha máquina, deixei um espaço vazio de 50 gb para instalar o ubuntu, porém, ele o pen drive bootavel com o ubuntu não inicia pelo uefi...alguma dica?
<astroo-> diz que pc tens e e mesmo a versao 8 e nao a 8.1?
<mamedio> 8.1
<mamedio> o pen drive bootavel foi feito pelo yumi, pode ser o problema?
<astroo-> deve ser alguma proteçao mas a esta hora ajuda deve ser complicado
<mamedio> Beleza hehehe De qualquer forma, estou baixando de novo a imagem do ubuntu e vou bootar pelo Rufus
<astroo-> saiu ha 2 dias a versao 15
<Guest38652> OO eu não consigo ligar no meu ubunto apos a atualização
<marcelomauro> Bom dia a todos. Fiz minha atualização para o ubuntu 15.04. Eu tinha um arquivo chamado bookbinder3.0.jar que é um aplicativo para formatação de impressão de livros. Não estou mais conseguindo rodar esse aplicativo. Antes bastava clicar duas vezes nele para executar. Agora abre como se fosse um diretorio
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Jhon> bom dia pessoal
<Carlos_> Galera, bom dia. Sou iniciante no Linux. Baixei o Ubuntu há pouco(dizem ser o melhor para o começo). Agora preciso de saber qual OO escolher: o RPM ou DEB e o porque da escolha. Podem me dar um help?
<Carlos_> genteee?/
<marcelomauro> Carlos_, se você escolheu entre ubuntu, debian ou qualquer sistema da família debian (lembre-se que o ubuntu é baseado no debian) vc vai usar o empacotamento do tipo 8.deb
<marcelomauro> *.deb
<marcelomauro> Caso sua escolha fosse para alguma distribuição da família Red Hat, tal como o fedora, a escolha natural seria o 8.rpm
<marcelomauro> *.rpm
<marcelomauro> claro que dá pra usar os dois em qualquer um, mas é bom usar aquele a qual a distro está mais otimizada.
<Carlos_> Então caso eu utilizasse eles trocados, seria como se eu estivesse instalado um programa de 32 em um SO de 64?
<Carlos_> E há um local onde eu possa encontrar esta "tabela" que me informou? tipo, quem em baseado em rpm e quem em baseado em deb?
<mirqui> ahaha carlos , vc é iniciante , mas nem tanto
<mirqui> não sabia destas coisas
<mirqui> simplesmente instalei o ubuntu e comecei a usar
<Carlos_> que nada mirqui... eu ainda estou baixando o pacote LO para meu note
<mirqui> eu não fiz nada disso
<mirqui> baixei a imagem iso
<mirqui> e instalei , os pacotes debian são nativos
<Carlos_> A estrutura de seu processador e placa mãe deve ser verificada para ser se está compatível 32bits do processador, com 32 bits da placa mãe, e a mesma coisa para os de 64
<Carlos_> mas diga-me, está gostando da experiencia com linux?
<mirqui> 32 bits é padrão , 64 é performance
<mirqui> tenho um dual core , com intel , então dá tranquilo
<mirqui> o note tbm , é um core i5 com placa nvidia , esse era meu temor
<mirqui> mas deu tranquilo
<mirqui> uma boa experiência esto9u tendo
<Carlos_> mas é viável fazer a verificação dos bits.. pois a compatibilidade lhe garante a velocidade adequada
<mirqui> estou
<mirqui> esperimentei várias distros
<mirqui> suse , xubuntu , kubumtu , mint
<Carlos_> nao gera conflito entre eles. não que eles deixarão de funcionar com a total performance
<mirqui> que eu mais gostei foi o ubuntu
<Carlos_> queria usar o fedora... mas li na net que era relacionado a servidores e etc... dai larguei pra lahh
<mirqui> é que eu uso para coisas banais
<Carlos_> acho o nome bonitinho. kkkkk
<Carlos_> qual eh seu uso?
<mirqui> internet , e jogos simples
<mirqui> o mais que faço é o imposto de renda
<mirqui> alias minha mãe faz , e no linux tentei pela primeira vez este ano
<mirqui> deu tranquilo
<Carlos_> eu uso pra net, trabalhos da facul
<mirqui> mas fiz no windows pq minha impressora deu pau
<Carlos_> e download de filmes
<mirqui> da tranquilo tbm downloads de filmes
<Carlos_> to qeurendo trocar de SO pq to com um celeron e to quase surtando com win8
<mirqui> tem um complemento no firefox
<Carlos_> misericordia...
<Carlos_> dai vou ver se fica mais rapido
<mirqui> o dwntheme all que funciona como torrent
<mirqui> só que no download
<mirqui> ai sua internet pode cair que ele reinicia no ponto que parou
<Carlos_> queria baixar o LO pelo torret mas nao to achando
<mirqui> lo não conheço
<mirqui> preciso ir , outra hora falamos :)
<Carlos_> vai lah
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<Carlos_> abço
<ubuntunewba> Tenho a iso do ubuntu que acabei de fazer o download mas nao sei passar pro pen drive do modo que role o boot
<ubuntunewba> alguma dica ?
<lieber> ubuntulog, usa o unetbootin
<lieber> tem erro não
<ubuntunewba> liber li aqui ele nao lista o 14.10 nos suportados
<ubuntunewba> melhor eu fazer o download de uma anterior entao ?
<Afranio> galera, vou comecar a usar o linux pela primeira x daqui a pouco... perguntinha basica: ao instala-lo, os drivers de video, som, ec, sao identificads automaticamente assim como no win7?
<yangm> deveriam
<Poca> sim Afranio
<Poca> só os drivers proprietários de vídeo( AMD e Nvidia ) precisam ser instalados depois
<Poca> mas é tranquilo
<Afranio> voces que tem mais tempo que eu, me orientem; tenho que .apresentar meus trabalhos na facul e tals... logo, preciso do pacote office da microsoft... logo, não posso dispensar o Win. Faço máquina virtual ao instalar o linux neh?
<yangm> Você pode: a. abandonar a tirania da microsoft e usar o office que vem com o ubuntu; b. instalar em uma máquina virtual; c. instalar no linux usando wine; d. usar microsoft office online
<Afranio> ele on line nao dah... net daqui da minha cidade não aguenta....
<Afranio> mas o que o wine faz? não o conheço
<yangm> ele carrega uma vez depois fica em cache (o online)
<yangm> wine é uma camada que traduz software de windows pra linux
<Afranio> pq tipo, a net da minha casa sei que toca de boa pq o provedor eh bom por ser de interior
<Afranio> mas jah a da facul eh mto, mas mto ruim
<Afranio> o linux roda normal meus seriados rmvb?
<yangm> roda, só usar VLC eu acho
<Afranio> ah sim...
<Afranio> na verdade, vou experimentar o linux por curiosidade, e tbm p ver se ele eh mais leve... to com um note cm processador celeron(que praticamente nao processa) kkkkk pra ver se melhora um tikim
<xGrind> Afranio, acho o smplayer melhor. as vezes da uns bugs no vlc
<Afranio> ah sim
<Afranio> o linux eh mais leve pessoal?
<yangm> depende do linux
<yangm> lubuntu e xubuntu são mais leves que o ubuntu
<Afranio> ubuntu x win 8.1?
<yangm> ai tem que ver como seu pc reage com cada um deles
<Afranio> ah sim
<Afranio> to aki há horas tentando terminar de baixar o Libre pro linux...
<Afranio> mas a transferencia deles pra cah tah mto demorada
<yangm> ubuntu já vem com office
<yangm> tem um negócio que faz pra baixar os servidores brasileiros
<yangm> mas não lembro o passo a passo
<yangm> vou sair
<Afranio> ahm entao to baixando a toa
<Afranio> vai lah
<Afranio> abço e obrigadoo
<Afranio> =)
<mirqui> boa tarde
<mirqui> preciso de ajuda , a tecla dois pontos e ponto e virgula n'ao est'ao funcionando , o circunflexo tbm n'ao
<mirqui> desconfigurou e eu n'ao sei configurar
<mirqui> desconsiderem o pedido , consegui acertar :)
<Marcello-MiX> msg nickserv identify mpq@01
<Marcello-MiX> j ##LOL
<mirqui> não ponha sua senha ai
<mirqui> está a vista para todo mundo
<Ernandes> rs
<Marcello-MiX> vish
<mirqui> aconselho trocar ahaha
<leleobhz> Iae povo!
<Poca> epic fail
<Ernandes> debian hj
<Ernandes> \|/
<Ernandes> festaa
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<saturnlove> ola
<astroo-> ola
<fag_ubuntu>  primeira vez aqui alguem pode ajudar?
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida que tens
<fag_ubuntu> eu preciso registrar meu nick?
<astroo-> nao
<fag_ubuntu> tinha visto aqui que precisava
<fag_ubuntu> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/UsandoIRC
<fag_ubuntu> vou indo até mais a todos
<aureliano> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
<saturnlove> boa
<aureliano> qual é mais leve: ubuntu 14.10 ou 15.04 ? Alguem notou diferença?
<aureliano> ou melhor, 14.04 ou 15.04
<bonilha> ola
<bonilha> alguém sabe informar se existe um site com a lista de idiomas do Ubuntu?
<astroo-> ola
<saturnlove> okay
<saturnlove> auto complete f*
<saturnlove> Ola bonilha
<saturnlove> já fizeste alguma busca no Google?
<bonilha> olá saturnlove
<bonilha> fiz algumas buscas e não encontrei um lista, apenas oferecem o download
<bonilha> na verdade o que quero saber é se o Ubuntu oferece a tradução para o idioma Servio
<saturnlove> bonilha:
<saturnlove> bit.ly/1Gj7osd
<bonilha> sim
<saturnlove> a que parece sim, nao estou a entender tal indioma, mais verifica se sabes
<bonilha> sim,  é isso mesmo, muito obrigado. []
<astroo-> http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/libs/ubuntu-keyboard-serbian
<bonilha> obrigado <astroo->
<astroo-> ok
<Ernandes> rs
#ubuntu-br 2015-04-26
<Ernandes> go to jessie  party
* KurtKraut changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: Pergunte e ESPERE uma resposta, que pode demorar. Tenha paciência. || Ubuntu 15.04 liberado, faça seus backups e atualize já! -- http://www.ubuntu.com || regras do IRC: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil -- TODOS aqui são voluntários
* KurtKraut changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: Pergunte e ESPERE uma resposta, que pode demorar. Tenha paciência. || Ubuntu 15.04 liberado, faça seus backups e atualize já! -- http://www.ubuntu.com || regras do IRC: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil -- TODOS aqui são voluntários
* KurtKraut changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: Pergunte e ESPERE uma resposta, que pode demorar. Tenha paciência. || Ubuntu 15.04 liberado, faça seus backups e atualize já! -- http://www.ubuntu.com || Regras do IRC: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil -- TODOS aqui são voluntários
<AlexandreMBM> Meses atrás eu estive por aqui e percebi uma presença do pessoal do Arch Linux. Hoje eu tenho dúvidas nesse sistema e quero saber se vocês aceitam que eu as exponha aqui, já que o #archlinux-br parece meio mudo.
<astroo-> poe
<AlexandreMBM> O que é "poe"?
<astroo-> coloca em "brazileiro"
<barack_obama> really? isso deve ser se e o que penso: power over Internet
<AlexandreMBM> astroo-, não sei o que isso
<KurtKraut> hahahahahhahha
<AlexandreMBM> barack_obama, ah! Google?
<KurtKraut> AlexandreMBM, Nosso amigo português astroo- quis dizer com 'põe' algo como 'pode por sua pergunta aqui'
<barack_obama> yep hahah
<AlexandreMBM> KurtKraut, astroo- poe <> põe
<KurtKraut> AlexandreMBM, Eu pessoalmente sou avesso a essa ideia e não recomendo que você faça isso aqui. Aliás, recomendo o uso do IRC para tirar dúvidas técnicas a ninguém.
<AlexandreMBM> KurtKraut, a primeira parte do período eu entendo e aceito, já a segunda me parece estranha. Por que você não recomenda o uso o IRC para tirar dúvidas técnicas?
<AlexandreMBM> *o uso do IRC
<KurtKraut> AlexandreMBM, Porque é a pior forma de você obter ajuda e informações e já era para você ter percebido isso.
<barack_obama> hahahahahaha astroo- esta és bueno my friend
<AlexandreMBM> KurtKraut, depende do tipo de informação. Há coisas muito específicas que o pessoal do IRC no mínima ajuda para encontrarmos as chaves certas a colocarmos no Google.
<astroo-> com o meu projeto gratis so peritos tem "mao" na qualidade de informaçao nos canais
<AlexandreMBM> astroo-, está difícil entender seu português, viu...
<barack_obama> astroo-: fica ai
<AlexandreMBM> barack_obama, como assim? "fica quieto"?
<barack_obama> AlexandreMBM: ele és meu amigo
 * AlexandreMBM parece que desaprendeu português!
<AlexandreMBM> barack_obama, você é de onde?
<astroo-> o meu projeto sera tipo o irc so numa versao profissional em conversas
<barack_obama> ca
<AlexandreMBM> astroo-, tem link?
<AlexandreMBM> astroo-, você tem essa conversa há muito tempo...
<astroo-> ha 3 anos e 4 meses
<KurtKraut> AlexandreMBM, Fórum é o melhor veículo para suporte comunitário, em segundo lugar e-mail. IRC para isso é uma piada de mal gosto, é o problema que você enfrenta com o #archlinux-br: ninguém responde. Você tem que ter a sorte de falar sua dúvida ao mesmo tempo que quem saiba responder esteja online e lendo. Para gastar sorte assim, é melhor testar jogando na Mega Sena.
<barack_obama> ja conhece ele idem? hahaha
<KurtKraut> AlexandreMBM, Eu já recomendei ao astroo- que ele buscasse um terapeuta profissional. Essa obsessão dele carece tratamento.
<astroo-> diz isso a cerca de 90% das mais de 2000 pessoas que desejam boa sorte ao projeto alem do stallman da gnu e wikimedia
<AlexandreMBM> KurtKraut, faz sentido que você falou sobre o acaso. Mas são muitas as vezes que a pessoa consegue uma assistência. Quanto a passar e-mail, o destinatário tem de receber bem, afinal, existe a consultoria profissional, que é remunerada.
<AlexandreMBM> astroo-, eu vou explorar o site e conhecer melhor.
<barack_obama> astroo-: deveria aprender a escreve códigos, assim ja tiveste feito a projeto
<AlexandreMBM> astroo-, tem base de código aberta em algum lugar?
<astroo-> eu nao tenho jeito para programar
<barack_obama> yep AlexandreMBM
<KurtKraut> AlexandreMBM, O que raios tem a ver uma mailing list der suporte com a consultoria profissional?!
<astroo-> nao existe programaçao
<KurtKraut> AlexandreMBM, Você está bebendo água na mesma fonte que o astroo-!?
<AlexandreMBM> KurtKraut, ah! sim, você se referia ás listas de e-mail, e pegue e-mail e tempo também. Mas no final eu tenho de aceitar seu argumento. Realmente são canais efetivos.
<astroo-> KurtKraut  se fazes parte dos cerca dos 10% que nao deseja boa sorte ao projeto estas no teu direito
<AlexandreMBM> astroo-, como assim não existe?
<astroo-> so houve tentativas muito basicas em programaçao
<KurtKraut> astroo-, Eu desejo é que você se livre deste fato e volte suas energias para projetos reais, concretos, viáveis e úteis ao mundo.
<astroo-> o meu esta feito para ser a maior e melhor coisa da net "so"   nao e mau...
<barack_obama> existe em ruby on rails e esta no github
<KurtKraut> AlexandreMBM, Ele tem uma ideia louca de 'rede social' que mistura IRC, wikipédia e tudo o que já existe num novo embrulho e fica torcendo para alguém desenvolva a programação para ele de graça e em prol da humanidade.
<AlexandreMBM> KurtKraut, não. Eu já participei um bocado de listas de e-mail. É verdade, soluções vem através delas. Mas um grande problema também: elas viciam você, prendem você, se você leva a coisa a sério. IRC seria mais eventual. Apesar de que eu sei que tem gente que fica aqui 24/7.
<KurtKraut> AlexandreMBM, Enfim, um projeto com a missão errada, com valores errados, com objetivos errados, com os meios errados de ser concretizado, sem relevância para o público em geral mas apenas com as intenções certas.
<astroo-> KurtKraut   faço recordar que a wikimedia dona da wikipedia deseja boa sorte ao meu projeto
<KurtKraut> Mas querer não é poder. Não basta querer.
<AlexandreMBM> astroo-, tem pelo menos texto (documentação) expondo/arquitetando sua ideia em alto nível?
<astroo-> falamos no privado
<Rudolf> no Microsoft Project
<AlexandreMBM> astroo-, eu não quero teclar
<AlexandreMBM> astroo-, eu posso ler um artigo de blog, ou um documento PDF
<barack_obama> AlexandreMBM: existe muito crazy haha
<AlexandreMBM> astroo-, tem?
<KurtKraut> Aí ó, o Mormon-Testemunha-de-Jeová-promotor-Credicard conseguiu a atenção de mais um :D Boa sorte AlexandreMBM
<AlexandreMBM> KurtKraut, ele é Mormon?
<astroo-> nao tenho blog
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: deixa ele
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: o astroo- é gente boa
<KurtKraut> AlexandreMBM, Não, mas é igual um. Fica aqui de tocaia cumprimentando as pessoas para falar desse projeto insano dele. Tentando evangelizar.
<AlexandreMBM> astroo-, invés de perder tanto tempo em IRC, escreva um documento com diagramas
<barack_obama> poen eke no #socialreal
<astroo-> eu tenho alguns
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, É exatamente por achar gente boba que desejo muito que esse banho de realidade lave a alma dele.
<KurtKraut> *gente boa
<barack_obama> auto complete f'
<AlexandreMBM> astroo-, então linka aí
<KurtKraut> Erro de digitação aí
<AlexandreMBM> KurtKraut, não entendi o que você falou ao Rudolf
<KurtKraut> AlexandreMBM, E ele faz isso há ANOS!
<barack_obama> AlexandreMBM: #social-real
<astroo-> KurtKraut   http://www.apa.org/news/press/releases/2015/03/internet-knowledge.aspx   o teu gosto e esse
<AlexandreMBM> KurtKraut, isso dá pena. Eu sei que é verdade. Eu entro esporadicamente, e vejo ele por aqui.
<Rudolf> engraçado que vcs falando mal do projeto dele é tão inutil quanto
<Rudolf> saravá
<KurtKraut> AlexandreMBM, Por isso dei voz a torcida para que ele pare com essa mendicância e vá fazer algo, qualquer outra coisa, empinar uma pipa, assar um bolo, sei lá, qualquer outra coisa.
<barack_obama> tiagocds nao junta mais ao canal?
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, eu não estou falando mal do que nem conheço. Quero conhecer, pelo menos.
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, estou sugerindo que astroo- expresse as ideias em documentação, textos e diagramas.
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: vc sabe que é perda de tempo
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, isso pode ficar online, para o estudo de quem se interessar.
<barack_obama> mais tem
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, pra ele não é.
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, já que ele mesmo não vai implementar.
<AlexandreMBM> barack_obama, onde?
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: para nós
<Rudolf> discutirmos isso
<Rudolf> just let it go
<astroo-> ja agora quem esta contra e contra o barack_obama e yangm que querem ajudar o meu projeto
<barack_obama> #social-real: junta ao canal
 * AlexandreMBM concorda que deve ir ao #social-real
<Rudolf> agora perguntar sobre archlinux no ubuntu-br foi beeeeeeeeeeeeeeem legal também
<KurtKraut> hahahah
<barack_obama> let it go, let it go... can't hold it back anymore let it go, let it go turn my back and slam the door
<yangm> Rudolf, pode me esclarecer uma dúvida de windows? eu sei que é o canal do ubuntu mas eu vi falarem windows por aqui
<Rudolf> yangm: pergunte logo, não pergunte se pode perguntar
<yangm> #sarcasm
<barack_obama> como preceder a instalacao de ie8 no ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> yangm, foi mal
<AlexandreMBM> yangm, mas aqui tinha bastante Arch
<barack_obama> Ele esta a abrir.exe em gedit lol
<Rudolf> ubuntu-br virou evento oficial troll?
<yangm> mas bom saber que posso te perguntar de windows :P
<Rudolf> yangm: pode perguntar, mas não quer dizer que alguém vai responder
<yangm> hehe
<Rudolf> barack_obama: quem está abrindo exe com gedit?
<barack_obama> o ubuntu nao esta a abrir o arquivo ie8.exe e abre o gedit para eu escrever texto
<Rudolf> holy shit
<yangm> lol
<Rudolf> e a culpa é do ubuntu
<yangm> evento oficial troll hehe
<AlexandreMBM> https://lists.openstreetmap.org/pipermail/talk-br/2014-December/009258.html
<Rudolf> barack_obama: você não sabe que EXE não são arquivos para ambiente linux?
<Rudolf> barack_obama: faz um file arquivo.exe
<barack_obama> troll event bro
<Rudolf> barack_obama: e um file em um arquivo qualquer no /usr/bin
<barack_obama> no worries
<Rudolf> im not worried dude
<barack_obama> haha
<Rudolf> im watchin Kung Fu Panda 2
<barack_obama> nice
<yangm> the book is on the table
<Rudolf> and the moron are trying to read it
<astroo-> o nick codeman se tivesse tempo tambem ajudava no projeto
 * AlexandreMBM não está mais teclando coisas quaisquer no #ubuntu-br
<hggdh_> barack_obama: ok. Basta, por favor
<barack_obama> okay
<Rudolf> vish
<Rudolf> the Kraken was released
<hggdh_> Rudolf: yep. This is it.
<Rudolf> hggdh_: ice man, ice
<yangm> daqui a pouco o canal vira english only
<Rudolf> yangm: maybe, who knows
<yangm> que nem os shows do tim maia
<Rudolf> hggdh_: me manda aquele link de fisica de novo
<yangm> pera, é outro gordão
<Rudolf> hggdh_: acabou a força e eu estava fazendo downalo da iso do matlab
<Rudolf> hggdh_: queria fazer o download o livro
<hggdh_> Rudolf: são cinco ou seis volumes, mais o git clone
<hggdh_> Rudolf: http://motionmountain.net/
<Hudsonkem> Ola?
<astroo-> ola
<AlexandreMBM> Hudsonkem, diz
<Hudsonkem> estou com um problema na inicialização
<yangm> fui
<Hudsonkem> quando a interface do lightdm carrega o cursor esta invisivel
<Hudsonkem> uso a versão xubuntu15.04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<barack_obama> ciao astroo-
<astroo-> ciao
<Hudsonkem> alguem que saiba sobre o xubuntu?
<barna> bom dia.
<barna> alguem tem ideia de como faço pra que todo arquivo criado numa determinada pasta seja criado já com a permissões 777 (rwxrwxrwx)??
<simoes> Depois que atualizei para o 1504 a central de programas desapareceu, inatalei de novo e desapareceu de novo
<barna> consegui usando o umask!
<barna> simoes, nossa, como assim? ela se audo-desinstala?
<barna> ou sera q só sumiu o atalho?
<simoes> Exatamente simplesmente desaparece, mesmopelo trerminal diz que não está instalada.
<barna> ai vc da um apt-get install software-center e ela volta depois some?
<simoes> Extamente, mas não é imediato, só não tenho certeza se é só depois do boot.
<barna> simoes, vc atualizou do 14.x pro 15.04 ou fez uma instalação limpa?
<simoes> do 1410, somem alguns itens da configuração do sistema, impressora e atualizações.
<barna> simoes, 2 coisas, as versões não-LTS são paciveis de de bug mesmo!
<barna> caso vc queira ficar no 15.04 mesmo, te aconselho fazer uma instalação nova/limpa.
<barna> se vc não quiser bugs te aconselho a usar a 14.04 LTS
<simoes> notei agora o hplip também foi para o saco.
<barna> simoes, vc ta usando o /home numa partição separada?
<simoes> não está tudo junto, tenho o Windows separado.
<simoes> Tenho uma terceira partição com dados comuns.
<barna> ai da mais trabalho, eu sempre deixo o /home separado, hoje mesmo fui brincar e travei meu sistema, só formatei a partição do sistema e re-instalei, pronto voltou tudo ao normal, todos meus arquivos lá, minhas configurações do desktop, as abas abertas nos navegares, tudo como tava antes.
<simoes> Tenho backup semanal.
<barna> então ta facil......
<simoes> Obhrigado, vou tentar.
<barna> de nada.
<jxajro> Saudações a todos!
<jxajro> Pelo amor de Deus alguém lembra como chama o create launcher no ubuntu 14.04????
<barna> jxajro, q é create launcher?
<jxajro> ???
<jxajro> perai
<jxajro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/64222/how-can-i-create-launchers-on-my-desktop
<jxajro> é esse quadrinho aí.
<jxajro> Eu lembro dele em outras versões mas não sei como fazer aparecer nesta.
<barna> vc ta no 15 jxajro ?
<jxajro> não. To no 14
<barna> jxajro, aki tb num tem.... bom eu to numa versão beeeeeeem modificada.
<jxajro> é que eu consegui instalar um programa que simula minha calculadora HP42S mas pra lançar tem que ser pelo terminal...
<barna> jxajro, lembro q tem um app q cria atalhos no 14.04 bem melhor q esse, cha ver se acho aki
<jxajro> abro o terminal dou o comando free42bin e ele aparece maaaas....
<jxajro> quero saber como faz um atalho na área de trabalho.
<jxajro> oi barna...não precisa ser melhor...esse mesmo tá bom.
<barna> ah, cria um .dekstop /usr/share/applications
<jxajro> eu lembro que no 13..e no xubuntu tinha ele automático mas neste aqui to apanhando pra colocar.
<jxajro> ah é? engraçado....eu instalei conforme indicou um site aí.... mas na hora de executar veio uma mensagem que se referia a isso.. perai...
<barna> jxajro, gnome-panel
<barna> jxajro, http://dporlandi.blogspot.com.br/2013/02/criar-atalho-na-area-de-trabalho-do.html
<jxajro> ai sei lá.. não acho mais a mensagem...
<jxajro> ok..vou ver..perai.
<jxajro> AAAH...era isso que eu estava procurando!!!!
<jxajro> _em_português_!!!
<barna> só perguntar pro google.
<jxajro> sim eu tava perguntando pra ele mas ele só respondia em ingles...kkkkk
<jxajro> só um minuto vou ver.
<Afranio> galera, começando a usar o ubuntu pela primeira vez... preciso utilizar um antivirus? e qual e onde encontro?
<jxajro> puts!!!!!
<jxajro> _bingo_!!!
<jxajro> Minha nossa senhora!!!!
<jxajro> estava apanhando por causa de umas letras idiotas!
<barna> Afranio, Seja Bem Vindo !
<jxajro> obrigado barna!!!
<barna> heheheheheeheh
<barna> jxajro, de nada
<Afranio> pq segundo meu professor existem alguns virus de linux por ae. Obrigado barna
<barna> Afranio, não precisa usar anti-virus não.
<jxajro> meu erro é que eu estava colocando em inglês... /Desktop/... e o certo era em português ó raios!
<Afranio> fui tentar particionar meu hd ontem e deu merda. kkkkk agora to soh com o linux. kkkkk
<barna> Afranio, já ouvi uma lenda desses tais virus de linux, mas nunca vi ou ouvi ninguem q os tivesse pegos.
<jxajro> bom..valeu...agora vou voltar aqui....minha nossa! ..... :-D kkk obrigado mais uma vez.
<barna> Afranio, o q rola é do camarada instalar o wine, e rodar algum programa de windows com virus no wine, ai da m.......
<Afranio> ah sim
<Afranio> eu nao consegui particionar... daí achei que tinha conseguido e deu m%&
<Afranio> mas de qq maneira está melhor do que meu windows 8
<barna> Afranio, como q vc tava fazendo?
<Afranio> detalhe: 8.1 eh horrivel
<Afranio> cara, nem me lembro pq tinha um mundo de opções... achei que seria fácil como no windows que te mostra o hd, a opção e excluir e tals... mas nao foi não... rsrsrs
<barna> meu ultimo comp com windows tinha win xp, depois disse só linux, ai tempo atraz fui usar o comp de um amigo com w8, fiquei parado na frente dele sem saber o q fazer! me senti um velilho olhando prum computador sem saber como usar! foi engraçado D+
<Afranio> a mesma coisa que aconteceu comigo quando abri a tela do ubuntu ontem
<Afranio> o que me diz do fedora?
<barna> Afranio, no ubuntu eu uso o gparted pra isso, faz muito bem o serviço, todo em modo grafico etc... mas particionar vc tem saber MUITO bem o q vc ta fazendo!
<Afranio> mas eu nao tinha nada de importante salvo... só 4 filmes mesmo... pq deixo tdo no meu hd externo
<barna> teve sorte, ja passei altos perrengues pra recuperar dados de comp q kra foi particionar e fez m.... cheio de coisas importantes.
<Afranio> kkkkkk
<Afranio> meu note não tem nem um ano...
<Afranio> nao deixo nada nele
<barna> Afranio, nunca usei fedora, fico mais no ubuntu e as vezes brinco com o debian, esses tempo brinquei com opensuse, gostei dele, só não me dei bem com o kde
<Afranio> queria saber sobre os downloads em torrent... como farei agora?
<barna> Afranio, da mesma forma q no win, ja tem instalado o transmission, q é o equivalente oa utorrent no ubuntu
<barna> só clicar 2x no .torrent ou clicar no magnect link
<Afranio> jah vem junto?
<barna> sim, procura ai no "iniciar", aki chama dash
<barna> pode digitar torrent q ele aparece tb
<barna> Afranio, acho ele melhor q o utorrent, vc pode fazer controle de banda, programar horarios/velocidades de down e up, pra num comer toda a banda etc...
<Afranio> achei ele aqui
<Afranio> e na hora de baixar eu baixo na opção torrent normal?
<Afranio> eu posso imaginar que ele eh um torrent certo?
<barna> Afranio, vc que gosta de video pelo visto, instala o smplayer, acho ele bem gostoso, já abre as legendas etc.
<Afranio> isso que eu ia te perguntar tbm...
<barna> Afranio, sim, faz 100% do q um programa de torrente de windows e mais uns 20%
<Afranio> o que instalo para meus seriados rmvb?
<Afranio> ah sim
<Afranio> que da hora
<Afranio> vou fazer um teste aqui com os filmes que eu perdi
<Afranio> rsrsrs
<barna> Afranio, abre a central de programas e vai em editar>canais de software, na aba Aplicativos Ubuntu marca todo os quadradinhos, vai na aba outros programas e marca parceiros da canonical e independentes e clica em fechar
<barna> o icone de processo vai ficar girando um tempo, quando acabar, procura por Ubuntu-restricted-extras
<barna> vai instalar todos os codecs de video, musica, dvd, alguem de pacotes pra todos os arquivos compactados (.zip, .rar etc...) java, flash, e tudo essas coisas, vai deixar o sistema 100% pronto pro usuario comum.
<Afranio> não tem editar aqui nao. rsrsrs
<Afranio> mandei abrir um rmvb aqui e ele tah instalando um pcte aki jah
<Afranio> =)
<barna> coloca o mouse na barra superior, lá encima aquela barra preta!
<barna> q vai aparecer
<barna> Afranio, coloca o Ubuntu-restricted-extras pra ja deixar tudo no jeito
<barna> Afranio, qual versão do ubuntu vc ta usando?
<Afranio> periiii aperta nao se nao eu deito. kkk to lah em cima ainda. rsrsrs
<barna> heheheehehehehehhehehe
<Afranio> pronto
<Afranio> jah tah baixando
<barna> :)
<barna> Afranio, ele vai abrir/rodar praticamente qualquer tipo de arquivo agora.
<barna> exeto os programas de windows claro.
<Afranio> enquanto isso, do meu lado esquerdo tem os ícones  com interrogação... estão instalando pctes... depois de instalados eles saem?
<barna> sim
<barna> Afranio, qual versão do ubuntu vc ta usando?
<Afranio> to atualizando para 15.04
<Afranio> unicorn
<barna> Afranio, vc sabe q essa é uma versão "test" né? ele só tem atualização por 6 meses depois é abandonado.....
<barna> e está altamente sujeito a bugs
<Afranio> ai meu deus... entao quer dizer que nao devemos atualizar nossos SO?
<barna> Afranio, nops, no ubuntu atualizar é bom, diferente do windows q vc fica com o coração na mão pra ver se vai ligar de novo.
<barna> Afranio, é q o ubuntu faz a cada 2 anos uma versão "final" LTS, que vai ter suporte e atualização pro mais ou menos 5 anos.
<Afranio> então, o que faço com essa atualização??
<Afranio> deixo rolar?
<barna> e a cada 6 meses uma versão de "teste" pra testar as inovações, melhorias etc... mas como estão testando sempre pode dar bugs, ai depois de 6 meses quando lança a nova versão de "teste" eles largam a antiga pra traz....
<Afranio> cancelei a atualização entao
<Afranio> kkkkk
<barna> Afranio, a priore deixa rolar, como acabou de sair o 15.04 (acho q saiu tem 2 ou 3 dias) vc vai ter 6 meses de atualizações, mas se começar a de pau, num fala q o linux é ruim, vc q ta usando uma versão experimental.....
<barna> o ideal era vc usar uma LTS, feita pra uso cotidianos, estavel, com muito menos chance de bugs etc...
<barna> a ultima LTS é o 14.04
<barna> o chato é instalar tudo de novo!
<Afranio> cancelei aki
<Afranio> xo ver pra qual versão voltou
<Afranio> 14.10
<barna> Afranio, essa cabou de ser abandonada.
<barna> saiu de linha dia 22/04
<Afranio> afsssss....
<Afranio> mas tava no site pra download... então achei que era a mais nova e segura
<Afranio> rsrsrs
<Afranio> mas ela nao eh instavel não eh?
<barna> eu vou de LTS em LTS, instalo as outras só pra ver como q ta ficando, mas nunca pra uso mesmo, só pra brincar!
<Afranio> pq meu pc tah bem melhor com linux cara
<barna> Afranio, e sempre vai ficar! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<barna> e eu achado o ubuntu 14.04 "pesado"
<Afranio> velho, tah notavel
<Afranio> tah rapidim
<Afranio> nao trava paginas do facebook
<barna> esses dias fui usar um super-notebook (I7 quarta geração, 32gbram, SSD 500GB) com w8 (ja aprendi a usar ele), vei q carroça!
<barna> o meu q ja tem 4 anos com um ubuntu que eu mesmo construi (pensando em velocidade) tava dando um pau no do meu amigo!
<barna> assim, Afranio mesmo sendo uma versão teste, sempre é muito mais estavel q o windows!
<Afranio> tah pedindo aqui atualizações de programas para a versão 14.10....
<Afranio> instalo ou não?
<barna> se for de programas pode instalar.
<Afranio> ou vc acha que devo procurar na net uma versão tls e formatar novamente meu pc?
<Afranio> fiquei meio inseguro com o que me disse... sobre ser abandonado e tals...
<barna> kra, se vc tiver com todo o saco do mundo de re-instalar....... http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<barna> pra vc ta começando eu sugiro sempre o LTS
<Afranio> mas vc acha perigoso eu ficar com a 14.10?
<barna> Afranio, acho q não, não cheguei a testar o 14.10, to feliz aki no meu 14.04!
<Afranio> ah sim...
<Afranio> então to pensando no seguinte...
<Afranio> ficar com ela de boa
<Afranio> jah que os desenvolvedores não mexem mais nela,
<barna> agora q vc ja instalou.....
<Afranio> não corre tantos riscos...
<Afranio> a menos que eu atualize eh claro
<Afranio> corrreto?
<barna> pensando desse jeito, sim.
<barna> pra mim, formatar é algo cotidiano, só hoje já foram 3
<barna> nesse momento to instalando + um ubuntu em VM aki pra testes de pxe
<Afranio> hum... sim
<Afranio> mas de qq forma, como meu pc não fica com nada salvo, e adoro fazer testes....
<Afranio> as atualizações me instigam
<Afranio> rsrsrs
<Afranio> cara, vc eh um suporte e tanto viu/?
<Afranio> rsrsrs
<barna> Afranio, uai, então manda a ver no 15.04
<Afranio> vou ter que sair pq tenho q escanear uns livros ali
<Afranio> eh isso que to querendo fazer. rsrsrs
<barna> Afranio, blz! vai lá
<barna> adoro ajudar, ja me ajudaram muito aki, agora é minha vez de retribuir!
<Afranio> =)
<Hudsonkem> problema com cursor invisivel, quando lightdm carrega já esta com o cursor invisivel, já tentei uma coisa que achei gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.cursor active false mas n achou o schema alguma sujeitão?
<Hudsonkem> sim minha distro é xubuntu 15.04
<The> Ola alguém já testou o novo ubuntu?
<Hudsonkem> eu to testando o xubuntu 15.04
<The> E como está? Tá estável?
<Hudsonkem> vey eu só to com problema na ora de iniciar q as vezes o cursor fica invisivel fora isso ta muito bom
<Hudsonkem> e em um pc que instalei (amigo meu) ta rodando perfeitamente
<Hudsonkem> vc ta em que versão do ubuntu?
<The> Na 14.10
<Hudsonkem> entendo, eu tive alguns problemas com a 14.10 problemas graphicos entre outras coisas.
<Hudsonkem> o ubuntu 14.10 para ser espercifico
<The> O meu ta tranquilo.
<Hudsonkem> mas tipo, vc ta querendo ver se vale a pena atualizar?
<The> Nao vou atualizar não compensa tem suporte para 9  meses o 15
<Hudsonkem> ^^ mas tipo o legal é o novo kernel que achei bacana
<The> Pois é preciso arrumar o pc mais batido para usar de laboratório
<The> Nesse note ja tenho o win 8.1 e ubuntu
<Hudsonkem> hm... funciona bem o teu dual?
<The> Me diz ai não precisa fazer registro de nick aqui?
<The> Funciona
<Hudsonkem> não precisa
<Hudsonkem> no meu caso eu uso o programa para ubuntu encontrado na central de aplicativos o xchat
<The> Isso também acho uso esse é para android to testando
<Hudsonkem> ^^ bom com ele vc entra nos IRC chats facilmente
<The> Verdade. Disseram que se nao registrar nao fala com alguem individual
<Hudsonkem> sim, pq vc disse que a 15 vai ser só 9 meses? o normal não é versões .04 serem lts e as .10 serem 9 meses não?
<Hudsonkem> se tem como registra nunca vi isso, pq eu tava usando no site freenode para entrar nesse chat.
<xGrind> Hudsonkem, versões LTS sao lançadas a cada 2 anos
<xGrind> a ultima foi a 14.04, a proxima sera a 16.04
<Hudsonkem> xGrind obrigado pela correção :)
<xGrind> =)
<Hudsonkem> agora compreendo pq falam que a 14.04 é a versão estavel entendi agora.
<The> Dizem que essa 14.10 é lts
<The> Sei lá
<Hudsonkem> acho que não o pessoal falou bastante mal sobre essa versão, apesar de não ter encontrado nada que não de para minimizar
<xGrind> 14.10 nao é lts
<Hudsonkem> ^^ pareceu que nos vimos o'que vc falou xGrind mas é vdd n é :)
<xGrind> antes as versões nao lts eram suportadas por 18 meses e lts eram por 3 anos pra desktop e 5 pra servidor. depois mudaram pra 5 anos desktop para o lts e 9 meses nao lts
<Hudsonkem> ouvi dizer que lts 3 anos
<The> É tá zuado, mas tá bom desde que sejam estáveis
<Hudsonkem> ^^ yep, des de que eu sai do windows eu tenho tido uma boa experiencia, eu sou programador então foi muito interessante conhecer o mundo linux
<Hudsonkem> apesar de ser muito nub ainda, mas conto com todos para compartilhar seus conhecimentos
<hggdh> LTS, para desktop e server, agora tem suporte de 5 anos
<Hudsonkem> eu to tentando roda o pcsx2 alguma ideia?
<The> Vou sair aqui do cel estarei na pc como  ubuntu_fag
<Hudsonkem> ok
<abiamarpin> Olá para todxs! EStou com um probleminha no meu computador. Há cerca de 4 dias, sempre que conecto ou desconecto o cabo de energia, o ubuntu trava e preciso reiniciar. A coincidência, é que fiz a atualização do SO por esses dias também. Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Hudsonkem> atualização comum ou mudou de versão da sua distro?
<abiamarpin> Instalou o 15.04
<abiamarpin> Sou meio ignorante em assuntos técnicos
<abiamarpin> Não sei se mudou de versão
<Hudsonkem> é porque o recomendado é vc fazer uma instalação limpa do OS
<Hudsonkem> vc estava usando qual versão?
<abiamarpin> 14.04
<Hudsonkem> bota esse comando e cola aki a saida>> uname -a
<abiamarpin> no programa terminal?
<Hudsonkem> no terminal :) para abrir o terminal ctrl+alt+t
<abiamarpin> Linux abiamarpin-270E5G-270E5U 3.19.0-15-generic #15-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 16 23:32:37 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<xGrind> digita cat /etc/issue
<xGrind> ai no terminal
<Hudsonkem> vixi da um pulo de versão assim complicado mas vamo tentar resolver
<abiamarpin> nn tinha a menor ideia q seria arriscado
<abiamarpin> pior q fiz sozinha a partição do hd e acho que não está certa
<abiamarpin> =/
<abiamarpin> estou com todos arquivos com back up
<abiamarpin> se for melhor formatar e reinstalar, sem problemas
<Hudsonkem> ok, bom para esclarecer
<Hudsonkem> quando vc atualizar algumas configurações da antiga versão podem atrapalhar no funcionamento da nova já que foi aprimorado e mudada algumas coisas
<Hudsonkem> já vi muitos relatos de usuarios que atualizaram de uma distro para outra e tiveram problemas
<Hudsonkem> já tento o'que o xGrind disse?
<Hudsonkem> no terminal >> cat /etc/issue
<abiamarpin> vou fazer
<abiamarpin> cat /etc/issue
<abiamarpin> Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<Hudsonkem> ^^
<Hudsonkem> deixar eu pensar aqui, só um momento
<abiamarpin> sem pressa, agradeço a atençao
<sistematico> Boa tarde...
<sistematico> abiamarpin: É um computador portátil ou desktop?
<abiamarpin> note book
<sistematico> abiamarpin: Sabe abrir um terminal?
<sistematico> abiamarpin: Você está usando o sistema agora?
<abiamarpin> sim
<sistematico> Abra um terminal e digite isto: sudo fdisk -l
<abiamarpin> estou usando o navegador e o leitor de pdf
<sistematico> Cole a saída em http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sistematico> E passe o link aqui.
<sistematico> fsidk é uma ferramenta de partições, e a flag -l é pra listar as partições do seu PC.
<Hudsonkem> sistematico vc acha que tem relação com particionamento?
<sistematico> Dificilmente.
<Hudsonkem> lol
<sistematico> :)
<abiamarpin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10900097/
<Hudsonkem> qual é a marca do seu notebook abiamarpin?
<abiamarpin> samsumg
<sistematico> Olha...
<sistematico> Tem alguma coisa muito errada aí.
<marcelomauro> Pessoal boa tarde. Acho que fiz bobagem aqui no meu eclipse on Ubuntu. Tentei fazer uma atualização pelo próprio eclipse, para habilitar a perspectiva para C/C++ e agora nem o editor de texto dele aparece
<Hudsonkem> mds
<Hudsonkem> sistematico vc acha pow? lol
<marcelomauro> Já tentei reinstalação pelo sinaptic e nada
<sistematico> abiamarpin: /dev/sda2  1758212096 1953523711  195311616 93,1G Linux swap
<sistematico> Repare nessa linha...
<Hudsonkem> eu tive um susto tbm
<sistematico> SWAP nenhum deveria ter 93GB
<sistematico> :)
<Hudsonkem> marcelomauro só um momento
<marcelomauro> blz
<abiamarpin> o q eu faço? o q isso significa?
<sistematico> abiamarpin: Meu SWAP é 1GB e eu tenho 16GB de RAM.
<abiamarpin> O modelo é esse: NOTEBOOK SAMSUNG ATIV BOOK 2  270E5G KD2
<Hudsonkem> eu deixo 4gb pq eu sou doido kkk
<sistematico> O SWAP deve ser mais ou menos proporcional a sua RAM, mas eu acredito que mais de 1GB de swap seja desnecessário em quase qualquer caso.
<sistematico> Hudsonkem: Meu SWAP nunca passou de 200MB
<Hudsonkem> sistematico eu só n travei convertendo uma imagem de 50.000 px pq eu fiz isso kkk
<Hudsonkem> abiamarpin vc vai reinstalar seu sistema
<Hudsonkem> esse site vai da uma ideia doque fazer
<Hudsonkem> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Instalando-Ubuntu-1404-LTS
<sistematico> E quando menos usa-lo, melhor, swap é uma "reserva" pra RAM, e você só vai usa-lo efetivamente se usar muito o recurso de hibernar.
<abiamarpin> ok
<Hudsonkem> vc vai fazer quase a msm coisa só q com o 15.04 ok?
<abiamarpin> tem o cd de instalação do 14.04
<abiamarpin> só tenho o cd de instalação do 14.04
<Hudsonkem> baixa direitinho o ubuntu 15.04 se for de preferencia, no site oficial, depois confere a md5sum
<abiamarpin> acho q nn tenho disco pra queimar a ova versão
<abiamarpin> mas me diz como faz q a amanha resolvo isso
<Hudsonkem> vc tem um pen drive de 2gb?
<sistematico> abiamarpin: Você tem 931,5 GiB de HD, pode usar uns 200GB pra partição /, 1GB pro SWAP e o resto pra /home
<abiamarpin> acho q sim
<sistematico> abiamarpin: Mas essa é minha opnião, você pode usar outro esquema de particionamento ou usar o particionamento automático do Ubuntu, basta escolher "Usar o disco inteiro" na hora da instalação.
<sistematico> Ou algo assim...
<Hudsonkem> vou dizer como o meu hd de 500gb estar particionado
<abiamarpin> certo
<abiamarpin> o lance é q quando tem q fazer a partição, pedem informações sobre o tipo de arquivo e eu fico meio perdida
<abiamarpin> não tem o instalador do 15.04? vou instalar o 14.04 de novo?
<sistematico> marcelomauro: Eu sugiro remover e reinstalar.
<Hudsonkem> sda1 /boot 365mb, sda2 / 100gb, sda3 swap 4gb, sda4 partição que eu coloco coisas o resto 380gb
<marcelomauro> sistematico, eu já fiz isso
<sistematico> marcelomauro: Certo.
<marcelomauro> quer dizer, reinstalei pelo sinaptic
<marcelomauro> precisa remover por completo?
<sistematico> marcelomauro: Remova tudo pelo apt mesmo, e busque qualquer traço dele usando o find.
<sistematico> marcelomauro: sudo spt-get purge PACOTE
<sistematico> marcelomauro: sudo apt-get purge PACOTE
<Hudsonkem> antes vejá
<sistematico> sudo find / -iname "*eclipse*"
<Hudsonkem> terminal >> apt-cache show eclipse
<Hudsonkem> e veja quais são as dependencias que ele instala
<Hudsonkem> abiamarpin
<Hudsonkem> vou chama pm ok
<sistematico> marcelomauro: dpkg -L PACOTE vai mostrar tudo que o pacote instala.
<Hudsonkem> opa melhor que meu comando kkk
<sistematico> marcelomauro: Recomendo tambem instalar o apt-file porque ele mostra de quem é determinado arquivo.
<marcelomauro> tou confuso
<marcelomauro> duas informações ao mesmo tempo
<sistematico> sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update && apt-file update
<marcelomauro> Hudsonkem, seu comando primeiro esta me retornando uma infinidade de saindas
<marcelomauro> sistematico, calma ai ... o que devo fazer primeiro. O purge?
<Hudsonkem> kkk deve ser muitas dependencias
<Hudsonkem> da um ctrl+c no terminal
<sistematico> é
<marcelomauro> ok, vamos lá
<sistematico> marcelomauro: find ~ -iname "*eclipse*"
<sistematico> E cola a saída em http://paste.ubuntu.com
<marcelomauro> depois do apt=get purge eclipse?
<sistematico> é
<marcelomauro> fiz e retornou ainda uma infinaidade de coisas
<sistematico> sudo apt-get purge eclipse
<marcelomauro> no diretorio /var
<marcelomauro> no /usr
<marcelomauro> o que faço?
<sistematico> Se retornou o diretório /var é porque executou um comando diferente do último que eu passei.
<sistematico> find ~ -iname "*eclipse*"
<marcelomauro> ok
<marcelomauro> retornou muitos arquivos no /home/marcelo/.eclipse
<sistematico> marcelomauro: Ok.
<Hudsonkem> sistematico vou deixar ele com vc vou resolver o do abiamarpin
<sistematico> marcelomauro: Vou passar um comando, só que procura não errar ele, senão ele vai apagar coisa que não era pra apagar...
<sistematico> marcelomauro: rm -rf /home/marcelo/.eclipse
<sistematico> marcelomauro: Depois disso: sudo apt-get install eclipse
<marcelomauro> certo
<sistematico> marcelomauro: Isso vai apagar todas as suas preferencias do Eclipse.
<marcelomauro> rodei o comando anterior para conferir e ainda aparecem algumas coisas
<marcelomauro> .metada
<marcelomauro> p ex.
<marcelomauro> /home/marcelo/workspace/.metadata/.plugins/org.eclipse.jdt.junit.core
<marcelomauro> apago esses diretorios tb?
<sistematico> Aí vai de vc, eu apagaria.
<sistematico> rm /home/marcelo/workspace/.metadata/.plugins/org.eclipse.jdt.junit.core
<marcelomauro> vou apagar, quero deixar limpo, não tem nada exatamente importante
<marcelomauro> Mas eu digo apagar todo o /.metada
<sistematico> Acho que pode.
<sistematico> rm -r /home/marcelo/workspace/.metadata/
<marcelomauro> sistematico, eu quero deixar o eclipse preparado para java, C/C++ e python
<sistematico> Entendo.
<sistematico> Depois que apagar tudo relativo ao Eclipse da sua /home instale ele e ele vai rodar Default.
<sistematico> marcelomauro: Pode usar o Synaptic ou o comando sudo apt-get install eclipse
<Hudsonkem> vc atualizou certo? então vá no site official e baixa a versão resente para o ubuntu
<sistematico> Hudsonkem: Só que tem um porém aí...
<sistematico> Hudsonkem: Se ele for aqui por exemplo: https://www.eclipse.org/downloads/
<sistematico> E clicar na primeira opção, ele vai baixar um tar.gz
<sistematico> Dificilmente ele sabera o que fazer com esse source
<sistematico> heh
<Hudsonkem> '-' vc tem razão, desculpe minha falta de atenção
<sistematico> Mesmo sendo um pouco desatualizado, eu ainda recomendo a versão dos reposítórios do Ubuntu, porque eu não tenho certeza, mas a versão dos repositórios pode conter algum patch específico pro Ubuntu.
<sistematico> Alguns programas tem.
<Hudsonkem> sera que deu certo lá para o jovem kk
<Hudsonkem> ele não retorno
<sistematico> Pessoal...
<Hudsonkem> hey sistematico vc sabe rodar o pcsx2?
<sistematico> Hudsonkem: Isso deve ser emulador de jogo né?
<Hudsonkem> ss para ps2
<sistematico> Aqui tem uma dica: http://www.diolinux.com.br/2013/02/como-instalar-um-emulador-de-ps2-no-ubuntu.html
<sistematico> Num deu certo aí?
<marcelomauro> finalmente consegui apagar tudo
<marcelomauro> sistematico, para instalar as perspectivas para C/C++ e python, tem algum segredo?
<sistematico> Não entendi a definição de perspectivas...
<marcelomauro> o comum para o eclipse é Java
<sistematico> Acredito que o Eclipse já venha pronto.
<marcelomauro> quero usa-lo também para c/c++ e python
<marcelomauro> não, vem pronto somente para java
<Hudsonkem> ^^ é tipo addons para rodar outras linguagens de programação
<marcelomauro> esse foi o problema que ocorreu, quando fui baixar uns plugins
<Hudsonkem> atat kkk
<marcelomauro> acho que o eclipse, no linux, não consegue instalar os plugins por ele mesmo, devido as permissões
<marcelomauro> sei lá
<marcelomauro> tem que baixar pelo apt-get
<Hudsonkem> depende se o eclipse tiver aberto como sudo ele poderia
<marcelomauro> agora como saber o nome dos pacotes?
<Hudsonkem> mas se vc que plugins addons talvez tenha essas opções lá no synaptc
<marcelomauro> problema é descobrir o nome dos pacotes
<sistematico> apt-cache search eclipse
<Hudsonkem> vc colocar o nome eclipse lá e ve oq aparece e procura algo como, eclipse-extra para c c++ python algo tipo isso
<sistematico> marcelomauro: apt-cache search eclipse | grep -i 'c++'
<sistematico> marcelomauro: problema solucionado
<sistematico> marcelomauro: substitui o c++ por python e etc...
<sistematico> [lucas@caos ~]:$ apt-cache search eclipse | grep -i 'c++'
<sistematico> eclipse-cdt - C/C++ Development Tools for Eclipse
<marcelomauro> aqui apareceu o eclipse-pydev, mas ele não pode ser instalado
<sistematico> Pra qualquer tipo de aplicação eu recomendo um bom editor ao invés de IDE, embora "digam" por aí que algumas coisas não se consegue somente com o editor, eu não tenho certeza disto...
<sistematico> marcelomauro: Porque não?
<marcelomauro> dependencias desencontradas
<sistematico> Andou mexendo no sources.list?
<marcelomauro> nao
<sistematico> ?
<sistematico> Seguinte...
<marcelomauro> só fiz a atualização para o 15.04 esses dias
<sistematico> Antes de qualquer coisa, sempre mantenha seu sistema atualizado.
<sistematico> marcelomauro: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<marcelomauro> ele está, atualizao quase todos os dias
<sistematico> Certo...
<marcelomauro> isso
<sistematico> marcelomauro: Agora abra o Sinaptic.
<sistematico> marcelomauro: Agora abra o Synaptic.
<sistematico> Tem um botão chamado "Marcar Todas as Atualizações" ?
<marcelomauro> mas as atualizações já não são feitas com o aptǵet upgrade?
<sistematico> Não
<sistematico> Algumas ele pula
<sistematico> Depende muito.
<marcelomauro> bom fiz o que falou, mas não tem nada a ser atualizado
<sistematico> Ok.
<sistematico> Digite: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install -f
<sistematico> Ou copie e cole para evitar enganos.
<sistematico> Colar no terminal é com o CTRL+SHIFT+v ao invés de CTRL+ALT+v
<sistematico> Ou clique no botão de scroll do mouse.
<marcelomauro> ok, tudo limpo
<sistematico> Depois disse tente instalar novamente o pacote, se der erro cola o erro em http://paste.ubuntu.com a passa o link aqui.
<sistematico> *disso
<marcelomauro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10900712/
<sistematico> Ok
<sistematico> Rode o sudo apt-get install -f e cole lá tambem.
<sistematico> Seu Ubuntu é 64 bits?
<marcelomauro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10900762/
<marcelomauro> sim
<marcelomauro> sim é 64bits
<marcelomauro> sistematico, vi vc falar acima que não gosta de usar IDE. Também não sou muito fã. Mas como fazer se tempos que compilar vários arquivos?
<sistematico> marcelomauro: sudo apt-get remove eclipse-pydev-data:i386 eclipse-pydev:i386 gdb:i386
<sistematico> marcelomauro: Mas antes de dar ok..
<sistematico> Cole pra mim
<sistematico> O que vai aparecer
<marcelomauro> esses pacotes não estão instalados em minha máquina
<sistematico> marcelomauro: Ter, tem né..
<marcelomauro> nenhum deles
<marcelomauro> o apt-get insforma isso
<marcelomauro> O pacote 'eclipse-pydev-data:i386' não está instalado, por isso não será removido
<marcelomauro> ???
<Hudsonkem> marcelomauro vc use qual arctetura de processamento? 32bit ou 64?
<marcelomauro> 64 bits
<marcelomauro> tb o pacote eclipse-pydev não aparece no sinaptic
<Hudsonkem> vc ta tentando remover os pacotes  eclipse-pydev-data:i386 eclipse-pydev:i386 gdb:i386?
<marcelomauro> o sistematico que sugeriu
<marcelomauro> eu também acho que eles não constam aqui
<Hudsonkem> '-' que vc esta fazendo exatamente instalando ou removendo coisas?
<marcelomauro> alias, como o sistema é 64 bits... não constariam
<marcelomauro> Hudsonkem, eu quero instalar a perspectiva python no eclipse
<marcelomauro> alias, não tá dando certo nenhuma aqui
<marcelomauro> reinstalei o eclipse e não aparece nada das linguagens, nem java
<Hudsonkem> nem java?
<marcelomauro> não
<marcelomauro> quando crio o projeto não aparece mais a opção
<Hudsonkem> abra o synaptic por gentileza
<marcelomauro> sempre briguei com esse eclipse
<marcelomauro> aberto
<Hudsonkem> bom eu não curto java então uso codeblocks geany mcu lazarus kk
<Hudsonkem> python idler
<Hudsonkem> digita no synapitc eclipse
<Hudsonkem> pronto?
<marcelomauro> eu tb prefiro cara, mas estou fazendo uns trabalhos aqui e preciso dele porque tenho que levar e explirtar para a faculdade
<marcelomauro> sim
<Hudsonkem> ata ae é foda msm
<marcelomauro> pronto lá
<Hudsonkem> bom vc vera uma lista, nela procure o pacote sclipse-cdt
<marcelomauro> já fiz isso amigo
<Hudsonkem> ok ^^ mais em baixo tem
<Hudsonkem> libecj-java ta marcado?
<marcelomauro> sim, ja instalado
<Hudsonkem> ejc tbm?
<Hudsonkem> ecj*
<Hudsonkem> verifica tbm se o java-common esta instalado e o openjdk-7-jre tbm
<marcelomauro> ok, este não
<marcelomauro> o openjdk está
<marcelomauro> está o 6, 7 e o 8
<Hudsonkem> lol
<Hudsonkem> kk
<sistematico> putz
<marcelomauro> java-common ok
<Hudsonkem> reinicia o eclipse
<yangm> pensando aqui
<yangm> sobre passar uns tempos com ubuntu no celular, notebook e na tv
<yangm> pra testar o ecossistema
<yangm> compensa?
<Hudsonkem> º-º what are u talkin about
<yangm> instalar ubuntu no meu macbook, ubuntu phone no celular e dedicar uma máquina com ubuntu pra tv na minha tv
<sistematico> haiueaehaieauehaieaehaieaue
<Hudsonkem> ubuntu no celular vc só vai fica puto da vida
<yangm> atualmente uso android no nexus 5 e OS X no macbook, e a TV é uma burra da LG
<yangm> por quê?
<Hudsonkem> o ubuntu ainda não esta totalmente funcional para smartphones
<sistematico> Rapaiz, MAC OSX usa o kernel do FreeBSD.
<Rudolf> sistematico: ah vá
<sistematico> Tirar um sistema robusto e vai colocar Ubuntu?
<marcelomauro> cara, detesto estes sistemas com tela de tablet
<marcelomauro> eu uso mouse e tudo fica esquisito
<sistematico> Rudolf: Se num espera eu molhar o bico.
<Hudsonkem> kkk justamente por isso que é para touchscreen
<Rudolf> sistematico: desde os powerpc o kernel é freebsd
<Rudolf> sistematico: graças a licensa BSD
<sistematico> Rudolf: Graças AO FreeBSD.
<marcelomauro> isso procede. O que muda são uns add-ons, mas a base é FreeBSD
<Hudsonkem> bsd >.<
<sistematico> O que é pior, todo mundo usa e ninguem sabe ou dá valor ao S.O.
<Rudolf> sistematico: se o freebsd tivesse licensa gnu, não seria escolhido
<Rudolf> sistematico: mesmo sendo muito melhor que o linux
<Rudolf> sistematico: em relação ao kernel
<Hudsonkem> '-' vc que criar uma guerra nesse chat Rodolf?
<marcelomauro> Hudsonkem, nada cara
<sistematico> haieauehaieuaheiaeahie
<marcelomauro> não aparece as opçoes
<Rudolf> Hudsonkem: não, achismo é irrelevante
<sistematico> Hudsonkem: /whois sistematico
<sistematico> Hudsonkem: Olha o meu cloak.
<Hudsonkem> marcelomauro vc reinstalo e nada, bom não faço ideia pra falar a vdd
<marcelomauro> exato
<Rudolf> sistematico: poser?
<marcelomauro> o que me resta agora é reiniciar o sistema
<yangm> estão mandando eu usar BSD em um chat de linux?
<yangm> em que dimensão estou?
<marcelomauro> mas ai... solução a lá windows
<sistematico> Rudolf: Lover, num é romantico?
<Rudolf> yangm: mundo livre
<Rudolf> yangm: você pode fazer o que quiser
<yangm> eu sei que OS X é robusto pra caralho e tals
<Hudsonkem> marcelomauro lol
<Rudolf> yangm: tão robusto que chega a ser travado
<yangm> mas eu queria ver se tem integração ubuntu-ubuntu-ubuntu
<yangm> como vai ter com windows cof cof
<Rudolf> yangm: que tipo de integração champs?
<Hudsonkem> marcelomauro sera que n tem para baixar no site lá não os plugins?
<yangm> Rudolf, travado onde?
<Rudolf> yangm: sob o capô
<sistematico> yangm: Não, estou aconselhando a manter o S.O. default do MAC.
<Rudolf> yangm: extremamente travado ao ambiente gráfico
<marcelomauro> eu acho que não existe esse problema todo. Os codigos BSD são bem mais antigos e test-safe que os do linux e isso não se questiona. Muito do que usamos aqui é vindo de lá.
<yangm> Rudolf, exemplos...
<Rudolf> yangm: mudar a porta do ssh
<yangm> sistematico, se eu vivesse de default não teria saído do windows
<sistematico> yangm: Ninguem manda, se quiser colocar Windows 8 no MacBook, por mim, tá sossegado...
<Rudolf> plan9, qnx, netbsd, windows rt
<marcelomauro> e o linux não é posix certificado (mais por ser cara a certificação dos sistemas)
<Rudolf> tanto faz
<sistematico> yangm: Diferença muito simples, Windows é ruim.
<yangm> Rudolf, faz normalmente
<sistematico> yangm: :P
<yangm> sistematico, bem lembrado
<Hudsonkem> marcelomauro isso pode até ser, mas a proposta é outra
<Rudolf> yangm: defina normalmente?
<Rudolf> yangm: explica aí como faz
<marcelomauro> fato
<marcelomauro> o que diferencia é a proposta mesmo
<yangm> Rudolf, só editar o ssh_config e reiniciar o serviço
<Rudolf> yangm: bom, no powerpc não tinha ssh_config
<marcelomauro> porem não se nega, na estrutura, que o que se há, é mais robusto.
<yangm> mas se quiser tem como instalar outro binário de ssh pelo brew
<Rudolf> almoçar
<yangm> putz o cara vem me falar de mac powerpc
<sistematico> fugiu
<yangm> meu deus
<marcelomauro> reiniciar aqui
<marcelomauro> aff
<Hudsonkem> okay
<yangm> sistematico, então não é uma boa usar tudo ubuntu? o.O
<Hudsonkem> seria ofença eu chama nóis de tolos felizes?
<sistematico> Não sei, acredito que no MacBook não.
<sistematico> Eu não curto Ubuntu, não uso ele.
<yangm> sistematico, ubuntu roda muito bem aqui
<sistematico> Em lugar nenhum.
<yangm> reconhece tudo no meu mac
<sistematico> Mas isso é uma questão de gosto pessoal.
<Hudsonkem> xubuntu rodando bem aki fora o cursor que fica invisivel as vezes
<sistematico> Meu S.O. tambem.
<yangm> sistematico, tem outro sistema que possa ser instalado no pc, smart e tv?
<sistematico> Não tenho smart nem tv, não sei.
<yangm> quero testar as alternativas livres e depois testar a proposta da ms
<yangm> e esperar sentado pela proposta da apple (sobre unificação)
<Hudsonkem> acho que se vc pesquisar no sabio google tera respostas
<yangm> tô pesquisando sobre sistemas que rodam no nexus no momento
<yangm> mas até agora só vi ubuntu com essa proposta
<yangm> nenhuma outra distro desktop aderiu a ideia o.O
<sistematico> CyanogenMOD, MiUi, etc, etc, etc...
<yangm> isso tudo é android
<yangm> não tem graça
<cyborg> ninjarj
<yangm> a porra do google não está carregando direito aqui
<Guest68222> ok
<Hudsonkem> yangm problema do ubuntu para smartphone é que vc vai ter bugs
<yangm> Hudsonkem, mais que lollipop? hehe
<Hudsonkem> lol
<yangm> lollipop tá com memory leak até hoje
<yangm> 5.1.1 e não foi corrigido
<yangm> sem falar nos bugs de câmera
<Hudsonkem> '-' pqp nem to encontrando para download o ubuntu phone
<yangm> voltei
<yangm> net bosta
<yangm> falaram algo depois que eu reclamei dos bugs da câmera?
<Hudsonkem> não lol
<Hudsonkem> pessoal aqui estam com sono
<yangm> kkkk
<yangm> tá foda, ubuntu phone e lune os só têm port oficial pra nexus 4
<yangm> e eu com o 5
<Hudsonkem> vixe kkk
<yangm> vou ter que arrumar a tela do nexus 4
<yangm> que merda
<Hudsonkem> vende e compra um nexus 4 :3
<yangm> já tenho
<yangm> só falta-lhe a tela
<Hudsonkem> msm que n ter
<Hudsonkem> -.-'
<yangm> sim
<Hudsonkem> hey lá no canal #ubuntu tem bem uns 1800 voluntarios e aki 52 e tudo off
<yangm> o #ubuntu é uma zona
<yangm> 200 mensagens por segundo
<Hudsonkem> kkk
<Hudsonkem> o carinha lá me mandou pra ca por causa de eu não entender algumas coisas que eles falaram
<Hudsonkem> bom ele que não entendeu que "eu não lembro qual o driver para meu process"
<yangm> loll
<Hudsonkem> yangm >> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TShKZLeZzWE#t=11
<yangm> pena que o ubuntu edge não vingou
<Hudsonkem> :/ yep bom de qualquer forma eu não gosto de celulares então :)
<Hudsonkem> yangm vc não usa nenhum distro ubuntu? só pensa em testa?
<yangm> só OS X
<yangm> windows pra jogos
<Afranio> Galera, hoje eh meu primeiro dia com linux... e após formatado e atualizado, ele exibe no topo da tela do meu notebook a palavra DESKTOP, isso significa que estou com a versão errada?
<Hudsonkem> yangm nunca tento o wine para jogos n?
<yangm> wine = bosta
<yangm> principalmente quando se tem uma intel graphics
<Hudsonkem> Afranio tem como vc tira um print upar no imgur.com e manda o link da imagem para vermos?
<Hudsonkem> para tirar um print precione o botão no teclado prtsc
<Afranio> tem sim
<Hudsonkem> yangm
<Hudsonkem> yangm: https://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_3085140699&feature=iv&list=PLZsjaJhVZaxWJeui3an96fEQ1umshgjkG&src_vid=LfcTfeyWekI&v=dqqZCLwj4Pk
<yangm> Hudsonkem, o que tem?
<Hudsonkem> nada só mostrando :)
<hggdh> yangm: cuida da linguagem, por favor
<Afranio> nao tah dando pra upar
<Hudsonkem> vc tem que criar uma conta
<Hudsonkem> ou vc tem alguma conta  em outro site para compartilhar imagens?
<Hudsonkem> se vc tiver serve tbm.
<Afranio> http://imgur.com/gallery/feXhjEv
<Afranio> acho que agora deu
<Hudsonkem> esta correto seu desktop
<Hudsonkem> bom só o'que ta faltando é o launcher
<Afranio> mesmo eu tendo notebook, a versão eh para desktop?
<Hudsonkem> desktop = area de trabalho
<Afranio> okkie dokie
<Afranio> thanks
<Hudsonkem> de nada
<sistematico> yangm: Rodo Counter-Strike: Source, Counter-Strike: Global Offensive, TeamFortress 2 e outros pela Steam.
<sistematico> No Linux, tudo nativo.
<sistematico> Obvio que alguns ainda não rodam, ARMA3 por exemplo.
<yangm> GTA, Saints Row, entre outros, não roda,
<Hudsonkem> mas tipo vc ta na steam, mas outros vc ainda consegui pelo wine tbm
<Hudsonkem> da pra quebrar o "galho".
<sistematico> Se não for jogo de FPS até dá.
<sistematico> Mas só jogo CS mesmo, então pra mim tá ótimo.
<sistematico> Inclusive meu FPS ficou maior no Linux.
<yangm> nos jogos que rodam sem wine, fps é maior no os x do que no windows também
<yangm> portal jogo pelo os x mesmo
<Hudsonkem> sistematico: serio?
<sistematico> Sério
<sistematico> Ficava com 250 no Windows, no Linux foi pra 280 em média.
<sistematico> No Counter-Strike: Source
<sistematico> CS:GO roda normal tbm.
<sistematico> Uma dica que talvez não conheçam...
<sistematico> http://steamunpowered.eu/steam-alternatives/
<sistematico> Entre eles eu recomendo o Desura.
<sistematico> http://www.desura.com
<sistematico> http://www.desura.com/platforms/set/linux
<Hudsonkem> saindo aqui, tenham uma boa tarde.
<sistematico> abraço
<sistematico> fui tbm..
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<yangm> boa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<yangm> tudo e você?
<mirqui> que bom , aqui tbm vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<yangm> http://brew.sh/linuxbrew/ <qua a necessidade disso
<yangm> *qual
<mirqui> quais são as novas ?
<yangm> homebrew pra linux
<mirqui> sobre o que é o link?
<yangm> eu não entendo a necessidade de portar homebrew pro linux
<mirqui> não entendo disso , sou novo no linux , que é homebrew ?
<barna> instalei um servidor dhcp num desk aki, ele tem 2 placas de rede, preciso compartilhar a internet q entra pela eth1 com a eth0 q ta ligada na rede e servindo os ips, alguem sabe algum tutorial ao algo do tipo que me ajude?
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/?gws_rd=ssl#q=+tem+2+placas+de+rede%2C+preciso+compartilhar+a+internet+q+entra+pela+eth1+com+a+eth0+q+ta+ligada+na+rede+e+servindo+os+ips
<mirqui> dá uma olhada e vê se ajuda
<yangm> mirqui, é um gerenciador de pacotes para OS X
<yangm> que portaram pra linux
<yangm> motivo? não sei
<jorge> ja atualizei para a nova versão. qual aplicativo uso no linux para substituir o corel draw?
<mirqui> eu uso somente linux yangm
<yangm> jorge, inkscape?
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/?gws_rd=ssl#q=qual+aplicativo+linux+substitui+o+corel+draw
<jorge> inkscape é o aplicativo?
<yangm> inkscape trabalha com vetor igual ao corel
<yangm> eu usaria ele, mas deve ter outros
<mirqui> ou este ai , o inkscape já ví mas não soube usar , o outro não conheço
<mirqui> jorge , olha isto
<mirqui> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2010/03/sk1-o-coreldraw-e-ilustrator-para-linux/
<jorge> valeu, obrigado. boas opções.
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<barna> valeu mirqui ja ajudou a seber o q pesquisar
<mirqui> legal :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<felipelanhi> Boa noite.
<astroo-> ola
<felipelanhi> Baixei a última distribuição do Linux
<felipelanhi> mas sou bem verde nessas coisas de instalações e tals
<felipelanhi> e tenho um note sem entrada prá DVD
<felipelanhi> mas queria instalar o Linux como opção, prá testar
<felipelanhi> alguém tem um manualzinho disso?
<Rudolf> felipelanhi: www.ubuntu.org
<Rudolf> felipelanhi: lá tem como instalar utilizando um pendrive
<Rudolf> felipelanhi: e como contruir este pendrive
<Rudolf> felipelanhi: ou google
<Rudolf> felipelanhi: "instalar ubuntu usando pendrive"
<felipelanhi> legal
<felipelanhi> mto obrigado gente
<Elfon_> alo
<Elfon_> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<mercurie> Boa
<marcelomauro> Já fiz de tudo... meu eclipse bugou de vez. Reinstalei, fiz de tudo. Não mostra mais as opções de projeto em java, nem qualquer outro
<marcelomauro> pewciso desse joça do eclipse
<Rudolf> lol
<marcelomauro> cara, ele não abre mais nenhuma perspectiva
<marcelomauro> não consigo iniciar projeto em java, c... nada
<mercurie> já tentou apagar desinstalar, apagar as configurações na tua pasta home e depois reinstalar?
<marcelomauro> já, tudo
<marcelomauro> só falta reinstalar o sistema
<Elfon_> pessoal. alguém aí tem afinidade de compartilhamento via samba?
<Rudolf> credo
<marcelomauro> acho que alguma coisa aconteceu com meu repositório
<marcelomauro> então vejamos, no instalador de programas, na pesquisa mostra alguns pacotes
<marcelomauro> aí quando tento instalar diz que ele nao estão lá
<Elfon_> ???
<mercurie> qual versão do ubuntu tá usando marcelo?
<marcelomauro> fiz a atualização para o 15.04 estes dias
<marcelomauro> por exemplo, na pesquisa mostra eclipse-pydev, no sinaptic ele não consta
<mercurie> tudo que precisa do eclipse tá nos repositórios oficiais ou tem algum repositório que você precisou adicionar?
<marcelomauro> na pesquisa mostra o netbeans, no sinaptic ele não tá la
<marcelomauro> não adicionei nada
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: vc atualiza seu sistema de produção assim?
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: sem esperar 1 ou 2 semanas de mimimi?
<marcelomauro> assim como?
<mercurie> tenta instalar pelo terminal marcelo e vê se dá alguma indicação do problema
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: como assim o quê? qual parte você não entendeu?
<marcelomauro> mercurie, é a mesma coisa, na verdade eu gosto mais do terminal
<marcelomauro> não é bem assim Rudolf... o eclipse já estava estranho pra mim aqui, fiz a atualização na esperança de solucionar
<marcelomauro> nada
<marcelomauro> mas agora nem é isso que tou perguntando
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: você está perguntando?
<marcelomauro> onde está o netbeans? Não consta no repositório?
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: achei que só estava reclamando
<marcelomauro> Rudolf, ahh ok... desculpe. Não sabia que não podia desabafar aqui.
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: claro que pode
<marcelomauro> mil perdoes
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: a gente tem que rir da desgraça alheia
<Elfon_> rapaz...Hoje é domingo...procura uma igreja ☺
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkk
<marcelomauro> sou ateu
<Elfon_> rapaz...esse problema  é muito estranho
<marcelomauro> só me digam uma coisa... o netbeans está no repositório?
<marcelomauro> o eclipse-pydev tb?
<mercurie> marcelo, eu pesquisei aqui e acho que não tá no repositório não...
<marcelomauro> então deve ter sido algo do tipo
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: instalão só externa
<marcelomauro> alguns pacotes foram retirados
<mercurie> baixa os arquivos .deb e instala pra ver
<marcelomauro> mas a instalação fora apt-get não é mais facil de quebrar?
<mercurie> não necessariamente
<mercurie> o que pode ser diferente é você pedir pra instalar o .deb pelo terminal, haver dependências a serem instaladas, aí você precisa usar apt-get install -f pra ele baixar as dependências e terminar a instalação
<Rudolf> hehehehe
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: vou dar meu pitaco
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: não instale o deb
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: instale o executável do site do netbeans
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: a palavra não seria bem instalar
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: mas colocar ele em um diretório em seu home
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: e chamar em um terminal quando precisar
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: ou adicionar uma entrada no menu
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: pra mim, *.deb fora de repositório é zica
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: passos para o caos no package manager
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: sempre que utilizo algo que não está no package manager, eu mantenho no diretório home
<marcelomauro> então, o que eu queria mesmo, e isso só porque eu vou precisar pra faculdade, era uma instalação do eclipse funcional.
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: faça o download no site e deixa em um diretório no seu home
<Rudolf> marcelomauro: melhor coisa
<Rudolf> deixa ir ali tomar um teras
<marcelomauro> minha instalação pelo apt-get quebrou de um jeito que o eclipse é instalado mas suas funcionalidades não estão lá. E eu não sei o porque.
#ubuntu-br 2016-04-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<picasso_> Pessoal estou dando um apt-get dist-upgrade e vai instalar muita coisa... porém, remove vários programas que eu queria manter, tem como manter esses arquivos e atualizar o sistema?
<KurtKraut> picasso_, Por que você está utilizando esse comando?!
<picasso_> pra atualiar o sistema uai...
<KurtKraut> picasso_, Faz algum tempo que não é para atualizar assim. Veja a documentação oficial: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<KurtKraut> tempo = há anos :P
<picasso_> lol
<picasso_> mais to usando debian =x se bem que é a mesma coisa...
<KurtKraut> picasso_, Ubuntu e Debian é igual Pepsi e Coca-cola. É e não é a mesma coisa :P
<picasso_> :o
<PauloHNev> oi
<PauloHNev> boa noite
<merlim> bom dia! pessoal e ai o que se passa no mundo Ubuntico???
<Elfon_> Pessoal, não consigo acessar o postgresql....digito psql e dá erro, informaque o banco de dados não existe
<aedigital> tem que ver com ps ax
<aedigital> se esta rodando o servico do postresql
<aedigital> depois tem que acessa-lo e criar o banco de dados dentro dele
<aedigital> caso nao exista ainda
<Elfon_> aedigital: ele tá rodando...é que criei um usuario com createuser mas não consigo acessar o psql pra mudar a senha
<aedigital> cola a linha de comandos que esta executando
<Elfon_> quando digito $ psql ==> dá erro ==> psql: FATAL:  banco de dados "Meu_Usuário" não existe
<aedigital> ta digitando apenas psql?
<Elfon_> sim
<aedigital> acho que tem  que digitar outro parametros
<aedigital> junto
<aedigital> tais como login, pass
<aedigital> e eventualmente o nome do banco de dados que deseja acessar
<aedigital> psql -h <hots> -p <port> -U  <username> -W <password> <daabase>
<aedigital> s/daabase/database
<Elfon_> aedigital: teve uma vez que digitei psql e entrei no console do psql e l[á fiz a alteração
<Elfon_> mas eu posso ter errado agora na sintaxe
<aedigital> deve ter sido no primeiro acesso
<aedigital> a partir  de agora  deve ser necessario indicar os parametros
<Elfon_> ok
<heryhelder> Alguem já enfrentou problemas de tela, mouse e teclado congelando apenas no linux?
<Dead_Thinker> heryhelder: detalhes? Notebook, desktop? Monitor extenro?
<Dead_Thinker> * externo
<Logico> i
<heryhelder> Asus x451ma, 4gb ram
<heryhelder> gpu intel
<heryhelder> sem monitor externo
<heryhelder> é notebook
<heryhelder> no windows eu consigo fazer qualquer coisa que ele não trava
<heryhelder> ja no linux se eu colocar qualquer video ele congela
<heryhelder> processadro celeron n2930
<heryhelder> já viu algo do tipo Dead_Thinker?
<Logico> Já passei por isso mas foi o contrário, windows só travando e o ubuntu rodando liso
<heryhelder> :/ e pior que não quero sair do linux :(
<heryhelder> já tentei Ubuntu(Com unity, gnome, kde), Mint e Fedora
<heryhelder> tudo dando isso
<Logico> heryhelder, impossível
<Logico> tem algo muito errado aí e não é o linux
<joao> boa tarde pessoal alguem pode me ajudar?
<elisboa> Sim, alguém pode.
<joao> opa
<joao> instalei o lubuntu 15.04 mas estou sem som
<joao> a minha impressora ja consegui instalar so falta o audio
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> eu agora nao vou actualizar o ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> Ld
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> ola
<nuno_nunes> :
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Romildo_Vitorino> boa noite a todos!
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-04-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<merlim> e ae galera bom dia!
<merlim> hggdh: como andas man?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<oliverio> mirqui, já atualizou para o 16.04?
<mirqui> já mas desistí , vou deixar para mais tarde
<mirqui> vc já ?
<oliverio> atualizei e deu bronca
<oliverio> vou ver se faço uma instalação do zero depois
<xbigdudsx> Olá pessoal! Meu ícone de rede ao lado do relógio desapareceu. Alguém saberia como exibi-lo novamente. Depois que ele sumiu não consigo entrar em redes wireless novas, somente as que já estavam salvas.
<mirqui> da um reboot ou vai em configurações , redes
<mirqui> deve resolver
<xbigdudsx> Vou tentar aqui. Obrigado.
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<R00T3R> Opa e ai pessoa sei que o canal é ubuntu mas tem alguem aqui que use iphone com jailbreak ?
<hggdh> R00T3R: pois é... Ubuntu primordialmente, e Linux. Iphone realmente é off toic
<hggdh> *topic
<Elfon> R00T3R: o q vc tá querendo fazer?
<R00T3R> hggdh:  vlw cara e que tem a ver para liverar o open ssh para usar ele full no ubuntu
<R00T3R> Elfon: vc recebe pvt ?
<R00T3R> pode ser amigo ?
<Elfon> R00T3R: como disse...que eu saiba...iphone só é possível copiar as imagens
<Elfon> muito restrito
<Elfon> R00T3R: eu uso kde e há uns 3 meses consegui copiar as fotos
<Elfon> só não lembro os pacotes necessários
<R00T3R> entao mas com jail ele libera tudo cm ssh tenh acesso completo
<R00T3R> e como meu iphone morreu perante a zica da apple nao dar mais suprote
<R00T3R> vou ver se faço e tenho vantagem
<Elfon> R00T3R: realamente....com jailbreak não sei não
<Elfon> só testei com iphone normal mesmo
<R00T3R> vi um cara que usa linux com  aphone com jail o cara faz tudo
<R00T3R> tendi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<R00T3R> astroo-: opa boa noite
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-04-27
<lorival> olá, boa noite
<lorival> atualizei meu ubuntu para 16.04 LTS e ele não está identificando nenhuma rede wifi, pq será?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> diz que chip e e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<lorival> só complementando, no dia anterior, ele estava com o 15.01 e depois de ter hibernado ele ficou da mesma forma... na barra superior onde fica o símbolo do wifi, ele tava com duas setas de sentidos opostos, conexão a cabo, mas nenhum cabo de rede estava conectado, no entanto depois q reiniciei ele voltou ao normal
<lorival> astroo, como assim qual "chip"?
<lorival> eu já uso ubuntu no meu pc há quase um ano... de lá p/ cá, isso aconteceu um parecido... meu pc não detectava o rede da minha casa, mas as dos vizinhos sim...
<astroo-> o wifi tem 1 chip proprio
<astroo-> por causa de possivel mal do driver
<barna> lorival, sabes usar o pastebin? pra postar coisas com mais de 3 linhas aki?
<lorival> astroo, entendi... rs, mas como faço p/ passar essa informação?
<lorival> barna, sim
<barna> lorival, abre um terminal e digita "lspci" sem as aspas
<barna> e me manda o resultado por pastebin
<lorival> http://pastebin.com/GFqbgQ90
<lorival> barna, certo aí?
<barna> lorival, sim, vou ler e pesquisar um pouco aki. 1seg
<lorival> vlww
<barna> lorival, vc tem uma placa wifi Broadcom, velha conhecida pelos problemas com linux
<lorival> humm entendi...
<lorival> então não vai ter solução?
<astroo-> por isso arranja 1 pen wifi
<barna> estou a pesquisar
<barna> o problema é q o driver deles é porco e não liberam a arquitetura pra comunidade fazer um driver dessente, então tem q ser por engenharia reversa. :(
<lorival> humm barril
<lorival> tô achando q ou vou ter q instalar a versão anterior ao 16.04 ou voltar ao win
<joao> boa noite pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<joao> alguem pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<astroo-> problema
<lorival> ñ sei muito, mas no q eu puder...
<joao> instalei o lubuntu a poucos dias e ele demora muito para iniciar
<barna> lorival, calma, em geral da pra fazer funcionar, mas provavelmente quando vc hibernar ele vai dar erro.
<barna> boas joao
<astroo-> diz que pc tens
<joao> é um netbook aspire one 722 com 2 gb de ram
<barna> joao 1 seg q to ajudando o lorival aki, já te ajudo.
<joao> ok
<barna> lorival, aki tem uma pessoa exatamente com mesmo problema que vc, leia até o final o post antes de fazer algo, pois tem alguns desdobramentos e um comando foi escrito errado, mas corrigido logo a seguir. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321542&page=2
<lorival> valeu... vou ver
<barna> joao, fale mais a respeito, o q acontece no boot?
<joao> eu aperto no botao de ligar e ele acende mais a tela continua preta ai depois de un dois minutos ela acende e pede a senha pra iniciar o sistema
<barna> nesse meio tempo num aparece nada? a tela fica preta?
<astroo-> diz que chip grafica e
<barna> joao,
<joao> xii nao sei ver isso
<barna> joao, nesse meio tempo num aparece nada? a tela fica preta?
<joao> fica preta ate aparecer a tela azul pedindo a senha
<barna> ok, então vamos ter q usar outro metodo de ter as infos do q está deixando seu boot lento, 1 seg
<barna> achei, joao instala o bootchart, ele vai gerar um grafico do seu boot, ai vamos analizar esse grafico pra saber o q está acontecendo.
<barna> joao, vc sabe usar o pastebin?
<joao> nao sei
<lorival> barna, não entendi quando a pessoa que pediu a ajuda disse: Well I solved it by setting the routers channel to 6 instead of 13
<joao> sou novo no linux
<barna> ok, vai instalando o bootchart ai q vou te passar como usar
<barna> joao, sem problemas, todos nos fomos um dia. ;)
<barna> lorival, ele mudou o canal do wifi de 13 p/ 6, normalmente os roteadores gerenciam o canal sozinhos, canais mais baixo o sinal vai mais longe porem são mais lento, canais mais altos são mais rapidos, porem o sinal vai menos longe.
<barna> quando vc tem muitas redes no mesmo canal gera interfencia um no outro o q pode dar erros, lentidão etc....
<barna> existem aplicativos de celular p/ mapear os canais das redes ao seu redor pra vc optar por uma "banda de wifi" vaga.
<barna> joao, vc sabe ingles? num to achando o texto em portugues. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Pastebin
<barna> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
<joao> instalei o bootchart
<barna> massa, agora reinicia o computador pra ele gerar o grafico
<lorival> humm entendi...
<joao> ok
<lorival> vlww
<barna> lorival, no meu celular (android) eu uso o meraki wifi stumbler pra saber os canais.
<barna> joao, olha na pasta /var/log/bootchart deve ter um arquivo .png
<joao> ok
<joao> a pasta esta vazia
<barna> uai q estranho
<barna> joao, qual versão do ubuntu vc ta usando?
<MisterSanderson> Oi.
<joao> é o lubuntu 15.04
<joao> ele esta pedindo atualizacao pra 15.10
<MisterSanderson> Aqui é lugar para pedir ajuda sobre o Ubuntu?
<barna> joao, essa versão num é mais suportada, a 15.10 vai deixar de ser suportada em junho, te aconselho usar o 14.04 ou o 16.04
<barna> MisterSanderson, opa, aki mesmo.
<barna> MisterSanderson, manda a duvida, quem souber vai lhe responder.
<MisterSanderson> Meu netbook tem uma resolução máxima de tela de 1366x768, mas só estou conseguindo alcançar 1024x600 depois de instalar o Ubuntu 16.04. Porquê?
<joao> vou baixar o 14.04 entao pra instalar
<barna> joao, uma otima escolha, mais estavel e leve. ainda mais pro seu comp q um pouco mais antigo.
<joao> podia atualizar direto ao inves de ter que baixar
<barna> MisterSanderson, nos não temos bola de cristal, vc vai precisar nos dar mais informações, do tipo qual o seu computados, qual placa de video, se é notebook ou desktop  etc.
<barna> joao, sim vc poderia atualizar pro 15.10, depois pro 16.04, mas a chances de erro. te aconselho a fazer um backup se vc não tiver a partição do /home separada e já deixar um pendrive bootavel preparado em caso de erro
<joao> ok vou baixar a iso
<barna> MisterSanderson, nos não temos bola de cristal, vc vai precisar nos dar mais informações, do tipo qual o seu computados, qual placa de video, se é notebook ou desktop  etc.
<MisterSanderson> Voltei.
<barna> MisterSanderson, leu o q te falei?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<tavinho> galera, bom dia! Os acentos não estão funcionando apenas no meu terminal...nos outros aplicativos funcionam normalmente...alguém já teve este problema?
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<rafael> boa tarde...
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
<rafael> blz
<nuno_nunes> estou a fazer update do ubuntu 14.04 para o 16.04
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> mas já sei que vou ficar sem driver propritário
<nuno_nunes> :p
<rafael> qual driver?
<nuno_nunes> AMD Catalyst
<nuno_nunes> :D
<rafael> suporte AMD para linux é muito ruim
<rafael> Aliás, como usuário linux, eu faço questão de não comprar placas gráficas AMD
<rafael> :D
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho amd apu
<nuno_nunes> e no manjaro eu nao tenho problemas
<rafael> nuno_nunes: o majaro é baseado em que distro?
<nuno_nunes> com kernel 4.4.8 mas ja no 4.5
<nuno_nunes> arch linux
<rafael> Legal, não conhecia
<nuno_nunes> eu uso a muito tempo
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho 5 distros linux no meu pc
<nuno_nunes> 2 sao rolling
<nuno_nunes> :d
<nuno_nunes> manajro e opensuse
<rafael> nuno_nunes: então é culpa do Linux
<rafael> :P
<nuno_nunes> nao
<aedigital> hehehe
<rafael> sendo rolling release a possibilidade de ter problemas com hardware é maior
<rafael> IMHO
<nuno_nunes> eu nao tenho problemas com elas :D
<Ikkiko> ei, tudo bem? vocês podem me ajudar com um problema com minha multifuncional que parou de funcionar depois que atualizei pro ubuntu 16.04? é a EPSON L210
<nuno_nunes> e eu tenho o kernel 4.4.8 e sem problemas mas nao vou instalar o kernel 4.5
<nuno_nunes> Ikkiko, já tentas-te remover o controlador de impressao
<nuno_nunes> :D
<rafael> Ikkiko: CUPS?
<nuno_nunes> eu nao tenho impressora
<nuno_nunes> :d
<nuno_nunes> se comprar uma impressora eu compro uma oki :p
<Ikkiko> eu tentei reinstalar os drivers mas aparece "Erro: a depenencia não é contentável: lsb (>= 3.2)"
<nuno_nunes> mas uma impressora da oki custam mais de 100 euros
<nuno_nunes> e se for ah que quero custa 250 euros
<Ikkiko> ainda não tentei remover os drivers, vou tentar
<nuno_nunes> :p
<aedigital> lunch time
<aedigital> :)
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho o ubuntu 14.04 mas nao uso o unity
<rafael> Ikkiko: vc usa o cups? Acho que o cups trará menos problemas desse tipo
<nuno_nunes> pk tinha muitos erros
<Ikkiko> não, não uso o cups, como configuro pelo cups?
<rafael> nuno_nunes: gnome?
<nuno_nunes> cinnamon
<rafael> Ikkiko: configura pelo cups então usa cups
<rafael> nuno_nunes: não gosto muito
<rafael> prefiro o pantheon
<Ikkiko> eu usava pelos drivers que baixei da página da epson mesmo
<nuno_nunes> eu modifiquei o cinnamon = ao windows 10
<Ikkiko> vc pode me indicar um tutorial pra configurar pelo cups? por favor?
<rafael> Ikkiko: o cups não tem esse driver? a impressora é de rede?
<Ikkiko> não é de rede, é instalada direto pelo USB no meu PC, mas funciona em rede no pc do meu pai
<nuno_nunes> normalmente os linux nao precisam de drivers
<rafael> Ikkiko: tá bem confuso isso. Há varios tutoriais na internet ensinando cups. Não é dificil
<rafael> Então seu computador é servidor de impressão para o computador do seu pai?
<nuno_nunes> usas o unity?
<Ikkiko> sim o meu pc ficou como servidor pra impressora pro meu pai usar tbm do PC dele
<nuno_nunes> eu ainda a poucos dias testei um brother no meu linux
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Ikkiko> eu uso o unity
<nuno_nunes> já viste o menu configurações e impressoras?
<nuno_nunes> aqui é definições
<nuno_nunes> :p
<Ikkiko> sim ele tava falando q tinha um filtro impedindo a impressão, e eu fui ver o caminho q a impressora tava instalada, não existia era como se ele não achasse o caminho da impressora, daí eu deletei ela, e tentei reinstalar mas só ficou dando o erro do lsb não contentável
<rafael> nuno_nunes: uso pantheon
<nuno_nunes> rafael, eu nao gosto porque não personalizavel
<rafael> Ikkiko: dá uma olhada na doc do cups
<rafael> deve ter alguma coisa sobre sua impressora
<rafael> nuno_nunes: é pouco personalizavel, mas atende bem o que eu preciso
<rafael> principalmente pq é leve
<rafael> pouco consumo de memória e cpu
<nuno_nunes> eu uso kde 5, kde 4, cinnamon e mate
<Ikkiko> tá vou ver, brigado
<rafael> os recursos do computador ficam pra trabalho
<nuno_nunes> Ikkiko, espera um pouco
<rafael> kde plasma é massa!
<Ikkiko> tudo bem
<rafael> gosto
<nuno_nunes> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2014/05/drivers-de-impressoras-epson-para-linux-download.html
<nuno_nunes> http://askubuntu.com/questions/724323/how-to-install-epson-l210-scanner
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Ikkiko> brigado
<Ikkiko> mas os próprios driver oficiais da epson não instalam, pq dá o erro do lsb não contentável
<rafael> Ikkiko: o cups vc instala
<rafael> e depois acessa pelo browser em http://localhost:631
<nuno_nunes> Ikkiko, os drivers da epson estao a dar bronca
<nuno_nunes> :p
<rafael> mirqui: boa tarde
<rafael> :D
<mirqui> tenho uma epson , numca deu galho
<mirqui> fala rafael :)
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, usas o ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> :p
<mirqui> qual defeito está dando ?
<Ikkiko> sim, pior que sempre q atualiza a versão do ubuntu eu tenho que reinstalar a multifuncional, mas dessa vez ela tá difícil lol
<mirqui> qual sua multifuncional ?
<Ikkiko> epson l210
<nuno_nunes> eu nao tenho impressora
<nuno_nunes> :D
<mirqui> a minha é tx 210
<nuno_nunes> se comprar é oki
<nuno_nunes> mas sao caras
<nuno_nunes> :D
<mirqui> qual versão do linux vc tem ?
<Ikkiko> eu praticamente só uso ela pra imprimir os boletos dos meus pais
<Ikkiko> ubuntu 16.04 agora
<mirqui> haa , pode ser isto
<mirqui> a minha não deu problema
<mirqui> mas tbm não testei ahha boa pedida , vou experimentar
<Ikkiko> tomara q a sua esteja normal haha
<Ikkiko> vou tentar fazer ela funcionar com o cups depois q chegar em casa de noite
<Ikkiko> brigado gente
<rafael> Ikkiko: por nada
<mirqui> rafael , minha impressora está ok , o problema é bico entupido
<mirqui> outras cores funciona normalmente , agora o preto , está ralado
<kanazuchi> <3
<nuno_nunes> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boas
<nuno_nunes> :)
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> Client: HexChat 2.12.0 • OS: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 • CPU: AMD E-450 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (1,65GHz) • Memory: Physical: 3,4 GiB Total (2,0 GiB Free) Swap: 2,0 GiB Total (2,0 GiB Free) • Storage: 316,1 GB / 971,8 GB (655,7 GB Free) • VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 6320] @ Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 14h Processor Root Complex • Uptime: 1h 27m 35s
<abdiel> Boa tarde. Estou com esse problema no Chromium e não encontro solução em pesquisas. Não é possível acessar esse site
<abdiel> Não é possível acessar https://wordpress.com/login.
<abdiel> ERR_ADDRESS_UNREACHABLE
<abdiel> espero que alguem consiga me ajudar
<nuno_nunes> já viu as ligações nas definições
<abdiel> meu conhecimento em rede é pouco
<astroo-> ola
<abdiel> em rotas?
<merlim> astroo-: boa noite man join ##._.##
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-04-28
<astroo-> Ubuntu 16.04's support for the ZFS file system may violate the General Public License  http://www.pcworld.com/article/3061924/linux/ubuntu-1604s-support-for-the-zfs-file-system-may-violate-the-general-public-license.html
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<aedigital> buenas
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<aedigital> yeap
<aedigital> na correria do trabalho
<aedigital> :)
<mirqui> normal :)
<aedigital> yeap
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Punisher_> alguma novidade do xenial xerus?
<mirqui> estou usando ele
<Punisher_> o q está achando?
<Punisher_> ta muito instável?
<mirqui> é mais complicado na hora de instalar programas
<mirqui> mas bom de usar
<Punisher_> não achei nada de diferente até agora
<mirqui> não
<Punisher_> eles só mudaram as coisas de lugar eu acho
<Punisher_> rs
<Punisher_> atualizei hj de manhã
<mirqui> a única coisa era mudar os lançadores para parte de baixo
<Punisher_> hummm
<mirqui> o que é melhor é o kernel 4
<mirqui> de resto é o mesmo
<Punisher_> sim claro
<mirqui> mas o 14.04 tbm da para deixar com o último kernel
<Punisher_> a versão do kernel é melhor
<Punisher_> sim tem como atualizar
<mirqui> e o libre office 5 tbm tem como atualizar no 14
<Punisher_> eu tô usando o xenial, mas nunca mudo
<Punisher_> sempre estou utilizando o gnome
<Punisher_> acho mais funcional
<mirqui> eu sou usuário leigo
<Punisher_> sim
<Punisher_> pq leigo?
<mirqui> se tem diferença é para desenvolvedores
<Punisher_> olha tem sim e muita
<mirqui> faz pouco tempo que uso linux
<Punisher_> hummm
<Punisher_> quanto tempo?
<mirqui> 3 anos
<Punisher_> ah é pouco
<mirqui> mas sou usuário final
<Punisher_> eu uso desde o mandrake
<Punisher_> e o conectiva
<Punisher_> desde 1999
<mirqui> haa dos tempos do kurumim
<Punisher_> e uso até hj
<Punisher_> sim
<Punisher_> o kurumim era legal
<Punisher_> portátil
<mirqui> bom , que te digo é isso , se mudou alguma coisa importante
<mirqui> é para usuários avançados
<Punisher_> eu percebi que alguns programas podem parar de funcionar quando fizer atualizações e purgues
<mirqui> tinha um bug que não dava para instalar o gufw
<Punisher_> aconteceu comigo
<mirqui> e o teamviewer só pelo dpkg
<Punisher_> hummm
<mirqui> mas pesquisei na internet e resolví
<Punisher_> mas o teamviewer há muito tempo só instalo pelo dpkg
<mirqui> eu pegava o pacote .deb
<Punisher_> dpkg install (nome do pacote).deb
<mirqui> preciso ir , até :)
<Punisher_> dpkg -i (nome do pacote).deb
<Punisher_> até
<Punisher_> valeu
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<roothard> ola
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> boas
<nuno_nunes> alguem necessita de ajuda
<astroo-> ola
<merlim> astroo-:  boa noite gogo nossa batcaverna man
<merlim> ---> ##._.##
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-04-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<kanazuchi> bom dia pessoaaaaaas
<tavinho> Galera, bom dia! Depois de atualizar o ubuntu para a versao 16.04 eu nao consigo mais colocar caracteres com acentuação no gnome-terminal....nos outros programas funciona normalmente...alguém passou por isso depois de atualizar, ou teve esse problema e conseguiu resolver?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<merlim> astroo-:  ola nosso canal join
<astroo-> ola e uso webchat
<AA55> este canal já foi bem mais movimentado..
<astroo-> como a internet toda em conversa
<merlim> hoje foi concedido as autoridades Norte americanas com concessao dos EUA , hackear qaulquer computador em qualquer lugarr
<merlim> tenso
<astroo-> viva os piratas legais   humor negrissimo...
<AA55> merlim: fonte?
<astroo-> hoje ainda nao vi noticias
<barna> AA55, geral ta usando o telegram. :(
<merlim> recebi via email atraves do diolinux
<merlim> a noticia esta la
<merlim> pra mim so estao oficializando o que ja praticavam a tempos, quem nao lembra do carnifore /altivore para email
<AA55> merlim: era o que eu ia escrever
<merlim> AA55:  pois  eh lamentavellll isso e o que ocorre no BRasil atualmente
<sinatra> merlim
<sinatra> nao é qualquer computador em qualquer luga
<sinatra> lugar
<sinatra> é apenas no pais deles
<merlim> isso eh o que eles dizemmmm
<merlim> nao acredito em nada vindo do gov USA
<astroo-> esta nas letrinhas microscopias...
<sinatra> bom legalmente é ne..
<sinatra> agora fora da lei ai n sei
<sinatra> ;P
<AA55> The US Supreme Court has approved a change in Rule 41 of the Federal Rules of Criminal Procedure, so judges across the country now have the authority to issue warrants for remote electronic searches outside their district.
<AA55> That means that a judge can grant an FBI agent in, say, New York, permission to hack into a computer in San Francisco, or potentially any city in the world, in order to further their investigation.
<merlim> viu !!!!
<merlim> obg AA55
<AA55> anyway, nada que eles já não façam
<astroo-> com essa e 1 declaraçao de guerra eletronica
<astroo-> o fbi nao existe
<AA55> http://thenextweb.com/us/2016/04/29/fbi-might-soon-allowed-hack-computer-world/
<astroo-> desde que existe fusao de todas as forças e quem manda e so a nsa
<merlim> chinaaa rlz
<merlim> coreia do norte
<hggdh> isto ainda está em discussão. A Suprema Corte US aprovou mudanças em algo chamado de "rule 41"; mas, ainda, não se sabe o resultado final
<hggdh> enquanto isto, no Brasil, proposta de lei esvazia a lei da Internet...
<AA55> hggdh: como assim?
<hggdh> AA55: http://tinyurl.com/hw5o393
<merlim> hggdh:  saiu a aprovacaoo
<Maninho> boa noite pessoal XD
<astroo-> ola
<barna> boas
<astroo-> ola
<Maninho> cara um peso que parece estar no fim :D cara mandou um produto apos 30 dias srrs
#ubuntu-br 2016-04-30
<alvaro> existe alguma previsão de tirar a lentidão do boot do ubuntu 16.04????
<alvaro> estou levando uma média de 40 segundos para que ele inicie
<Maninho> hmmm aki mt rapido
<Maninho> nao esta dando erro em algum lugar
<Maninho> ?
<alvaro> não
<alvaro> sendo que o equipamento é novo
<alvaro> Maninho qual processador utiliza, Intel ou AMD?
<Maninho> intel
<Maninho> corel I5 o.O
<alvaro> O Meu é AMD
<alvaro> FX 8350
<Maninho> placa mae cce enfim tem uns 5 modelos de note aqui dentro hehehe
<Maninho> hmm
<alvaro> Placa Mae Asus
<alvaro> 16 gigas de RAM
<Maninho> O.o so tenho 8
<Maninho> sr
<alvaro> cabe até 32
<alvaro> não entendo a lentidão
<Maninho> agora tambem passei a nao entender
<alvaro> depois de iniciado roda muito rápido
<Maninho> hmmm.
<alvaro> É na inicialização é que se arrasta
<KurtKraut> alvaro, Tem um software chamado bootchart que gera depois do boot um gráfico para você mostrando quanto tempo cada etapa levou. Com isso você conseguirá entender o que está acontecendo.
<Maninho> hmm
<alvaro> certo, tem na loja do ubuntu?
<Maninho> sim
<Maninho> mas foi o KurtKraut XD
<alvaro> sim
<alvaro> agradeço
<Maninho> ;)
<Maninho> ja volto
<Maninho> :)
<alvaro> testar aqui
<alvaro> KurtKraut , como faz ativação do bootchart depois de instalado?
<alvaro> depois do boot não apareceu nada
<barna> /var/log/bootchart
<alvaro> ok
<alvaro> tá vazio a pasta
<alvaro> achei
<Maninho> mostra ae pra nois ve
<Maninho> upa ae http://imgbin.org/
<alvaro> http://pastebin.com/jcSGcZ1e
<alvaro> mandei no pastebin
<alvaro> arquivo gigante
<barna> alvaro, deveria ser uma imagem
<alvaro> não tem esse arquivo
<barna> algo tipo isso. http://www.bootchart.org/images/bootchart.png
<alvaro> de imagem
<alvaro> não tem
<alvaro> vou reiniciar novamente
<barna> kra faz muuuuito tempo q num uso ele.
<Maninho> log da instalação rrs
<barna> deve ter q ativar alguma coisa
<alvaro> mas como ativa?
<Maninho> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=868189
<alvaro> nessa nova versção não está reconhecendo o aptitude
<Maninho> nao instalado ja esta pula para enable bootchart
<alvaro> não aparece nada
<Maninho> hmmm reset deixa me ver se o meu aparece srsr
<alvaro> mas era para aparecer nos logs
<Maninho> no
<Maninho> sr
<Maninho> eu sempre vejo pelos log
<Maninho> deixa eu ver aqui quero ver a img agora XD
<alvaro> mas tambem estão vazios
<Maninho> pois segundo os relatos anda-se sozinho apos a instalação
<Maninho> hehehe
<alvaro> mas não deu
<Maninho> nem meu
<Maninho> srs
<Maninho> reinstalar
<alvaro> tem alguma outra alternativa?
<alvaro> só me falta ser imcompatiblidade com processadores amd
<alvaro> :(
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<roothard> bom dia
<alvaro> barna consegui o log do sistema
<alvaro> http://pastebin.com/gqnDwbdd
<valle_> pessoal, estou não estou conseguindo fazer os drivers da minha geforce 750 funcionarem de jeito nenhum no 16.04
<valle_> quando instalo os drivers acabo sempre em um loop de login
<merlim> cara essa eh a nova versaoo nehh
<valle_> eh a lts ¬¬
<merlim> valle_:  manda um lspci ai so com a linha da vga ou cola num pastebin
<valle_> http://pastebin.com/0VzxuNBY
<merlim> valle_: desculpe a demora estou assistindo aula mal
<merlim> valle_: esse driver eh hibrido nehh
<merlim> valle_: esse driver eh hibrido nehh???
<merlim> ja sacou isso ??
<merlim> no bios tem opcao do default algo assim
<merlim> qual modelo do equipamento???
<merlim> valle_: instalacou os drivers proprietarios do repositorio 16.04????
<merlim> valle_: http://linuxsagas.digitaleagle.net/2014/05/20/ubuntu-14-04-hybrid-graphics/
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-05-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<wasp_> 16.10 não é estável ?
<merlim> bom dia!
<merlim> hggdh: e ae man cmo ta ??? Mano vc eh um bot sempre tahh on !!!!
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<merlim> aeeeeee Tomb Rider pra linuxxxx
<merlim> raider *
<hggdh> merlim: sou um bot em tempo parcial ;-)
<merlim> nussaaa
<merlim> o.O
<merlim> c come nehhh se alimenta - perdao o off topic fiquei preocupado com vc
<hggdh> a vida entrou no meio, estou ocupado
<annakamilla2> xenial atualizado com sucesso
<annakamilla2> nos dois pcs ainda
<merlim> kkkk
<annakamilla2> tá uma bala até agora não deu pau
<annakamilla2> eu só tenho que atualizar o pacote de idioma
<Guest33049> olá
<Guest33049> newbie on
<junior_>  oi
<barna> opa
<junior_> alguem afim de teclar???
<junior_> alguem sabe  como instalar ambiente grafico sainamos dentro do ubunto 16.4???
<junior_> *ubuntu*
<barna> junior_, sainamos?
<junior_> cinamon
<barna> junior_, https://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/cinnamon-2-8-no-ubuntu-15-04/
<CowboyFromHeaven> boa nite a todos... sou novo aqui... sou auto didata buscando conhecimento avancado com enfase intuitiva. gostaria de saber oque acham do ubuntu em resumo? obrigado.
<barna> CowboyFromHeaven, bem vindo!
<barna> CowboyFromHeaven, acho ubuntu bom.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<CowboyFromHeaven> eh melhor pra programar e criar em qual programa ou linguagem vcs indicam ser melhor?
<merlim> o melhor eh saber algoritmos abstracao de dados e logica de programacao
<merlim> pensa em linguagem de programacao como um idioma, se voce souber o que quer pode pedir no idioma desejado
<merlim> o algoritmo seria a forma de bem formular esses pensamentos ou pedidos
<astroo-> CowboyFromHeaven  le o privado
<Guest42299> fala pessoal
<Guest42299> boa noite glr
<astroo-> ola
<Guest42299> blz astroo-
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<Guest42299> blz to terminando de arrumar meu mint
<astroo-> ok
<Digao> iai maninhos tao de buenas h
<Digao> hj
<astroo-> es novo no canal?
<Digao> nao mano Sou o RodrigO ja usava aqui faz tempo
<Digao> eh que nao entrei mais
<Digao> kkkkkk
<astroo-> ok
<merlim> whatt
<merlim> hauhauha
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> :)
<astroo-> ola
<alvaro> alguem aqui sabe quando vai sair a proxima atualização de kernel do ubuntu 16.04?
<Digao> putz nao sei mano
<Digao> qual versao que esta
<alvaro> LTS
<alvaro> versão 4.4
<alvaro> estou tendo problemas de lentidão no boot
<Digao> ja tentou um dist-upgrade
<alvaro> 40 segundo de boot não é normal
<alvaro> *segundos
<barna> alvaro, vc pode tar com problema no fstab ou no networking
<barna> alvaro, sabes usar o pastebin?
<alvaro> sim
<alvaro> não sei é os comandos do terminal
#ubuntu-br 2017-04-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<silvercrow> like
<feioso> alguem ai tem tutorial de instalação do ubuntu via pxe?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<feioso> astroo-, eae
<feioso> lindo
<astroo-> ola
<feioso> cara
<feioso> preciso curtir
<astroo-> convem
<feioso> ta foda
<feioso> astroo-, vamos
<astroo-> vou ver se e desta que o meu projeto arranca
<astroo-> ou entao fica numa prateleira de vez
#ubuntu-br 2017-04-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<username2> alguem pode ajudar
<username2> ?
<username2> tenho wifi usb mas nao ta funcionando
<Sgt_Tito> olá
<Sgt_Tito> teste de chat
<aedigital> teste feito entao
<aedigital> :P
<LeandroLuiz> respeita o moço
<LeandroLuiz> sargento
<aedigital> :P
<LeandroLuiz> do EB ainda
<aedigital> anram
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-04-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest46177> boa
<Human01> Olá,
<Human01> Tento instalar algumas versões do Ubuntu, abre a tela, mas não aparece o menu
<Human01> Minha maquina é um Notebook HP Compaq Presario CQ40-312BR
<Human01> Processador Pentium Dual-Core Mobile T4200 de 2 GHz
<Human01> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Guest66400> um código de registro
<Guest66400> alguém pode mim passar esse  código de registro?
<Guest66400> do Community.linuxmint.com
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2017-04-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest4523> bom dia
<Guest4523> qual melhor
<Guest4523> net combo ou vivo combo?
<Guest91623> oi
<denisbr> Boa Tarde
<GuilhermeCunha> tarde
<GuilhermeCunha> :)
<denisbr> o/
<aedigital> O_o
<GuilhermeCunha> kkkk
<denisbr> Para vocês que usam Ubuntu, gostaram ou não da saída do Unity? Eu não posso opinar muito, nunca usei rs rs
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-04-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<_gypcio> nanga: pode me passar a serial key pra instalar o novo ubuntu? aqui só tenho chave pra versao 7
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-04-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<nuno_nunes> https://imgur.com/a/O4BPR
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-04-30
* hggdh changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: Regras do Canal: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz || Pergunte e ESPERE uma resposta, que pode demorar algumas horas. Tenha paciência! || Ubuntu 17.04 liberado e recomendado para todos -- http://releases.ubuntu.com. || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil || Notícias de segurança: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-04-25
<physicist> ##russkij
#ubuntu-br 2018-04-26
<morfeu> alguem ai?
#ubuntu-br 2018-04-27
<marcelodsl> Olá! Estava utilizando o 17.10 e meu note hibernava normalmente, agora com o 18.04 não hiberna... alguma dica?
<marcelodsl> já instalei o pm-utils e não dá certo a hibernação.
* hggdh changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: Regras do Canal: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz || Pergunte e ESPERE uma resposta, que pode demorar algumas horas. Tenha paciência! || Ubuntu 18.04 liberado e recomendado para todos -- http://releases.ubuntu.com. || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil || Notícias de segurança: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
* hggdh changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: Regras do Canal: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz || Pergunte e ESPERE uma resposta, que pode demorar algumas horas. Tenha paciência! || Ubuntu 18.04 liberado e recomendado para todos -- http://releases.ubuntu.com. || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil || Notícias de segurança: https://usn.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-br 2019-04-27
<marco_> .net
#ubuntu-br 2020-04-20
<valeyard> baum dia
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> e ai hggdh :) , como vai você ?
<hggdh> por cá, tudo bem
<hggdh> :-)
<mirqui> que bom hggdh , por aqui também vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-04-21
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> e ai hggdh :) , como vai você ?
<leo80> bom dia alguem sabe como posso abaixar essa revista con wget?
<leo80> bom dia alguem sabe como posso abaixar essa revista  con wget ?
<leo80> * #slackware-br :Cannot send to nick/channel
<leo80> <leo80> https://view.joomag.com/il-pasticcere/M0528581001426159470
<mirqui> cara é wget e o link]
<leo80> mirqui, eu ja fiz esse comando mais nao me abaixa
<mirqui> tenta o uget
<mirqui> tbm é um torrent
<mirqui> seu sistema é qual ? ubuntu ?
<leo80> sim
<mirqui> então sudo apt install uget
<mirqui> ou pela central de programas
<leo80> ok
<leo80> ja abaxei
<mirqui> diz se conseguiu
<mirqui> se não der usa o firefox ou o chrome
<leo80> nunca usei esse uget vou ler para ver como funziona
<leo80> con firefox como posso fazer ?
<mirqui> vc só baixa o download
<leo80> uget abaixa como wget praticamente nada so un file sem nada dentro
<leo80> pero legal esse uget nao conhecia
<leo80> mirqui, obrigado por me falar desse programa
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<aO100hzplus> here
<aO100hzplus> wheres ubuntu darwin kernel
<aO100hzplus> ubuntu darwin kernel guest
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> e ai hggdh :) , como vai você ?
<Brainium> boa tarde galerinha
<mirqui> blza brainium :)
<aO100hzplus> o systemd especifica o que é standalone, serviço de rede local/compartilhada
<aO100hzplus> para mim isso ainda é meio confuso
<hggdh> começo a seriamente considerar colocar o canal requerendo que usuários sejam autenticados pelo freenode para entrar
<mirqui> ??por que ?
#ubuntu-br 2020-04-22
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> e ai hggdh :) , como vai você ?
<hggdh> mirqui: por cá, ainda tudo bem, mas sob a ameaça de tempestades severas, granizo e possivel tornado
<mirqui> baa , aqui tempo bom , mas uma seca danada
<mirqui> vou almoçar , outra hora falamos :)
<aO100hzplus> here
<aO100hzplus> 'handshake' vendor <-> distrowatch (freedomś choi)
<aO100hzplus> firmware kopete stand-by
<aO100hzplus> sbfair
<aO100hzplus> fuser aux participating scalle
<aO100hzplus76> here
<aO100hzplus76> wheres linux noddr dismis rd
<aO100hzplus76> linux kmod noddr leave restfull tickless
<hggdh> realmente, acho que vou proibir o acesso a usuários não registrados no freenode
#ubuntu-br 2020-04-23
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> e ai hggdh :) , como vai você ?
<hggdh> mirqui: olá, tudo bem por c
<hggdh> á. As tempestades de ontem acabaram batendo ao leste de nós :-)
<torresmo> BAD WOLF
<torresmo> HI
<torresmo> BYE
<torresmo> FUI
#ubuntu-br 2020-04-24
<Perfec7> Celso,
<Perfec7> do ceara?
<Celso> não
<Celso> São Paulo
<Celso> Abril 23; 20.04 (LTS)
<Celso> ficou bacana
<Perfec7> Celso, ah
<Perfec7> Celso, a quanto tempo vc usa irc?
<Celso> vixe
<Celso> faz tempo hein!!!!
<Perfec7> Celso, brasnet?
<Celso> acho que devo ser o usuario mais velho aqui
<Perfec7> kkkkkkkkkk
<Celso> sim
<Perfec7> que historia
<Celso> desde a brasnet
<Perfec7> Celso, entaoa disputa de mais antigo comeca
<Perfec7> rs
<Perfec7> Celso, qualseu nick na brasnet?>
<Celso> entro em irc desde red hat 5.0
<Perfec7> caraca
<Perfec7> rs
<Perfec7> kkkk
<Celso> na epoca usava o bitchx
<Perfec7> Celso, voce era da staff da brasnet?
<Celso> nao
<Perfec7> Celso, usei bitchx tb
<Perfec7> Celso, seu nick na brasnet qual era?
<Celso> Slac
<Perfec7> hum
<Perfec7> nao lembro
<Perfec7> voce entra nos canais populareS?
<Celso> por um bom tempo foi RedNux
<Celso> depois Slac
<Perfec7> humm
<Perfec7> rednux eu lembro
<Perfec7> mas nunca falei com vc
<Celso> RedNux qdo. usava Red Hat
<Celso> Slac Qdo. suava Slackware
<Perfec7> somos da mesma epoca entao
<Perfec7> Celso, ja que voce faloude slack
<Perfec7> que historia eh essa que o desenvolvedor do slack morreu
<Celso> lembro do seu nick
<Perfec7> Celso, =)
<Celso> aedigital ainda frequenta irc também
<Celso> Megatron agora é winuser
<Perfec7> Celso, desculpa
<Perfec7> faz tempo que nao entro nem uso slack
<Perfec7> winuser means que ele agora eh dono do slack?
<Celso> também faz tempo que deixei de usar Slackware
<Celso> usei por 4 anos
<Celso> ja tem uns 4 que uso Xubuntu
<Perfec7> Celso, uso ubuntu tb
<Perfec7> logico
<Perfec7> tempo eh ouro
<Perfec7> digitar linhasde comando eh coisa que atrasa
<Celso> quando eu tinha paciencia de compilar na mão usava slackware. Agora é so apt-get.
<Celso> kkakaa
<Perfec7> logicamente falando e respeitando quem gosta de fazer isso
<Perfec7> entao
<Celso> vixe
<Perfec7> Celso, tenho um canal que sou sucessor e gostaria que voce podesse participar la
<Celso> lembro dos modens pctel
<Perfec7> auto join rs
<Celso> conexão discada
<Perfec7> Celso, nem me fale
<Perfec7> Celso, pacotei muito otario na net kkk
<Perfec7> hoje nao faco mais isso
<Celso> nem eu
<Perfec7> mudei a personalidade nesses pontos
<Celso> para o meus uso o xubuntu está otimo
<Perfec7> Celso, mandei pvt
<Perfec7> pra num fazer propaganda aqui
<Celso> ok
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> e ai hggdh :) , como vai você ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-04-25
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> e ai hggdh :) , como vai você ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Celso> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza celso , quais são as novas ?
<Celso> mirqui: de novo só a nova versão do Ubuntu e derivados.
<mirqui> sim , vou deixar passar uns 2 , 3 meses para começar a usar o 20.04
<mirqui> para limpar alguns bugs de última hora
<mirqui> estou usando o debian 10 , muito bom
<Celso> instalei o debian 10 + xfce4 numa vm . Tá bom mesmo
<mirqui> estou usando o gnome
<mirqui> fica fácil conectar o hdmi
<Celso> dizem que essa versão 20.04 tá bem leve com gnome
<mirqui> já estava bom , quando era um beta
<Celso> bacana
<Celso> eu ja baixei o xubuntu 20.04 ,mas tô pensando quando atualizar
<mirqui> para a versão 20.10 ?
<Celso> 20.04
<Celso> atualmente tô no xubuntu 19.10
<mirqui> o xubunto é fácil usar cabo hdmi ?
<Celso> qdo. pluguei meu PC na TV funcionou na hora
<mirqui> mas é fácil de instalar e usar ?
<mirqui> o cinnamon é um parto de usar
<Celso> é so ir nas configurações de video e selecionar a TV plugada pelo hdmi
<mirqui> bom , daqui mais algum tempo vou testar :)
<mirqui> ou testar o debian xfce
<Celso> se tem maquina boa sua o gnome mesmo....
<Celso> uso xfce por a maquina é velha
<mirqui> sim , meu note é um core i5 4gb
<Celso> vixe
<Celso> i5 roda gnome com pé nas costas
<mirqui> com um pc bom , ele voa
<mirqui> sim
<Celso> meu pc é um all in one CCE celeron
<mirqui> pc bonito ,
<Celso> CCE = Começou comprando errado
<mirqui> eu tinha um celeron
<mirqui> cce é bom
<mirqui> positivo é meia boca
<mirqui> entrei mal comprando um positivo
<Celso> fazer uma instalação no virtualbox aqui é uma experiencia demorada
<mirqui> foram 4 pcs até acertar a compra
<Celso> esse debian 10 + xfce4 demorou mais de 2 horas o install
<mirqui> sua internet como é ?
<Celso> jeguenet
<mirqui> baa
<mirqui> minha internet agora é boa , instalar e configurar leva coisa de 40 , 50 min
<Celso> maravilha
<mirqui> um demorado , mesmo com meu pc é o open suse
<mirqui> kde ou gnome
<mirqui> demora umas 2 horas para instalar e configurar
<Celso> usei kde pouco tempo no slackware
<mirqui> peguei o suse rr
<Celso> nem um mês
<mirqui> kde é mais leve que o gnome
<Celso> será?
<Celso> larguei o kde e passei pro fluxbox e blackbox
<mirqui> tenho dual boot cinamom , win 7 no de mesa
<Celso> taquei fogo no windows da maquina
<mirqui> é um dual core 3gb , funciona bem
<Celso> não usava
<Celso> ficava só ocupando espaço no HD
<mirqui> preciso para monitorar câmeras
<Celso> vixe
<Celso> stand alone no Linux é complicado
<mirqui> o plug in é do internet explorer
<Celso> sim
<mirqui> bom , não uso para trabalhar , então está safo
<Celso> alem de usar flash no internet explorer
<mirqui> o linux é alternativa economica
<mirqui> não uso
<Celso> monitoramento de cameras tem que ser o ruindows
<mirqui> sim , o plug in é do internet explorer
<mirqui> firefox nem chrome portam
<Celso> verdade
<Celso> apesar que acesso as cameras pelo app do android
<mirqui> tentei instalar o play on linux para nstalar só o explorer , mas não deu
<mirqui> pelo android sim , mas pc não
<Celso> as cameras da minha loja só acesso pelo ruindows
<mirqui> windows não é ruindows ou bouwindows , é só um sistema
<mirqui> se pudesse usava só linux , mas não tem jeito
<Celso> mirqui: então.... na loja tenho rindows por dois motivos, sistema frente de loja não roda do linux e as cameras tabem usa windows
<Celso> mas em casa não tenho windows instalado
<mirqui> isso na verdade é jabá da intel com a ms
<mirqui> se não podiam largar o plug in para o firefox ou o chrome
<Celso> como é franquia não posso instalar um stoq pra gerenciar a loja.
<Celso> tenho que usar um tal de Degust que só roda no windows
<mirqui> sim , tudo hoje é navegador
<Celso> esse Degus é um programa
<Celso> não é navegador
<mirqui> não sei pq a intel não faz um plug in para os navegadores
<Celso> as caneras tem um monitor para configurar e acesso pelo celular
<mirqui> então mais me ajuda
<mirqui> o android não é um linux modificado ?
<Celso> sim
<Celso> modificado pro smartphone
<mirqui> sim , mas linux
<Celso> sim
<Celso> linux
<mirqui> então , é jaba da intelbras com o ie
<Celso> tem umas configurações pra fazer no ie+flah com relação a segurança.
<Celso> senão configurar nem no ie consegue ver as imangens
<mirqui> tem um plug in di intelgras cloud
<mirqui> lá vc baixa
<Celso> acho que o que não dá certo é Flash+chrome e Flash+Firefox
<mirqui> flash é ruim usar
<mirqui> por questões de segurança
<Celso> então!!!
<mirqui> enão o que ?
<Celso> dependendo do site preciso autorizar o uso do flash.
<mirqui> mas para acessar cameras vc não precisa de flash
<Celso> teve uma época que falavam que o flash estava com os dias contados justamente por causa da segurança.
<mirqui> usa o no-script
<Celso> mas mesmo no windows as cameras da loja dão umas travadas
<Celso> é pesado
<Celso> vi uns anos atras um programa open source para monitoramento de cameras
<mirqui> quantas câmeras são ?
<Celso> mas não consegui usar
<Celso> atuala
<Celso> atualmente instaladas tenho 8
<Celso> mas o stand alone tem entrada para 16
<mirqui> qual a velocidade de sua internet para o circuito ?
<Celso> na loja a net é boa
<Celso> fibra
<Celso> vivo fibra
<mirqui> humm então não deveria ter problema
<Celso> no celular vai de boa
<mirqui> quantos dispositivos vc usa ?
<Celso> mas no windows é complicado
<mirqui> cameras , maquinas de cartão , etc ?
<Celso> maquina de cartão é chip
<mirqui> bom , menos uma coisa
<mirqui> haa
<mirqui> seu sistema de cameras está ligado com o sistema de gerenciamento da loja ?
<Celso> tem Sat , PC frente de loja , Pc escritório , Stand Alone e impressora wifi
<mirqui> pode ser isto
<mirqui> seu pc está estourando de carga
<Celso> pode ser
<Perfec7> Celso, de que estado voce eh mesmo?
<Celso> Sampa
<mirqui> vc não tem um servidor para gerenciar isto ?
<Perfec7> Celso, lembrei
<Celso> mirqui: tava pensando em colocar um ubuntu server mais pra samba
<mirqui> xii , entendo nada de servidor
<mirqui> sei que quando se tem muitas coisas a organizar , o melhor é usar um
<Celso> sim
<mirqui> e deixar a parte loja , escritorio , wifi livres
<Celso> ja até instalei um ubuntu server no virtualbox e configurei pra aprender.
<mirqui> e o que deu ?
<Celso> funciona redondinho
<mirqui> humm , bom
<mirqui> põe mais ram
<mirqui> não vai ter tantos engasgos
<mirqui> se sua internet é boa
<Celso> verdade
<mirqui> seus computadores são atuais ou de guerra mesmo ?
<Celso> meu melhor Pc é um notebook i3 que passei pra minha filha
<Celso> fiquei com as maquinas fraquinhas
<Celso> na loja e em casa
<mirqui> bom , vai em lojas de informatica e compra memorias de segunda
<Celso> https://imgur.com/2ryqhTD.png
<Celso> oia o celeron com xubuntu
<Celso> 19.10
<Celso> o pior é que para meu uso a maquina até que não é ruim!!!!
<Celso> uso praticamente em casa para navegação, editar texto e mexer com planilhas
<Celso> na loja já é mais pesado
<mirqui> tem muito descarte de peças
<Celso> por causa do programa gerenciador da loja.
<mirqui> vc pode pegar peças boas e baratas
<mirqui> as empresas com 6 mese , 1 ano trocam seu parque
<mirqui> meses*
<Celso> putz..... minha loja tem 6 anos ,mas não sobrou dinheiro ainda
<mirqui> ahaha estou falando em bancos
<Celso> praticamente estou com as mesmas maquina da inauguração
<mirqui> supermercados
<mirqui> garimpando vc acha muitas coisas boas
<Celso> sonho em comprar umas maquina i5 da Dell
<Celso> pelo menos duas
<mirqui> vc mora aonde ?
<Celso> mas isso implica em pelo menos uns 6 mil reais de gastos
<Celso> Botucatu-SP
<mirqui> cidade grande , = muyitas lojas de informatica
<Celso> tem
<mirqui> leilões
<mirqui> ponta de estoque
<Celso> pior que as pessoas só se preocupam com os equipamento de informatica quando quebram
<mirqui> meu i5 , comprei com preço bom
<mirqui> por causa da cor , pode
<mirqui> meu note é branco
<Celso> meu all in one CCE é branco
<Celso> todo branco
<Celso> até teclado e mouse
<mirqui> queria comprar um note
<mirqui> fui em uma loja de confiança daqui da cidade
<mirqui> um note inferior ao meu i5 me ofereceram com 200 reaias a mais
<mirqui> e um i5 , mas branco por 1700 reais
<mirqui> eu comprei o note branco e comprei uma skin por 10 reais
<mirqui> mas numca usei
<mirqui> 10 reais jogados fora , e um note que tenho até hoje
<mirqui> ele só está surrado
<Brainium> eu comprei um i5 com geforce por 900 reais
<Brainium> 4 giga de ram
<Brainium> o teclado estava bem ruim
<mirqui> haa , meu note é antigo pra xuxu
<Brainium> o meu é de 2013
<mirqui> acho que foi a primeira leva dos pcs core i
<Brainium> vou ficar com ele mais uns 10 anos hehehe
<Brainium> está ótimo
<mirqui> sim
<Brainium> eu tbm tenho um core2duo antigo
<Brainium> 2007
<Brainium> novinho
<mirqui> sim , muito bom
<mirqui> o meu caiu um raio , queimou a placa de internet
<mirqui> e troquei  o tc , só isso , por um monte de tempo que uso ele
<Celso> https://imgur.com/hNqOUfP.png
<Celso> esse screenfetch é bacana
<mirqui> o que é ?
<mirqui> não uso ahaha
<Celso> celeron 1.8GHz
<mirqui> opa o que é screenfetch ?
<mirqui> não é skin para o terminal ?
<Celso> mostra a conf da maquina
<mirqui> haa , usa top -h
<Brainium> https://i.imgur.com/c5rALS1.png
<Celso> Show Brainium
<Brainium> hehehe
<Brainium> valeu
#ubuntu-br 2020-04-26
<Perfec7> boa tarde
<Perfec7> boa noite na verdade
<astroo-> ola
